# Korean /Asian Beauty and Skincare Talk!



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Korean Beauty is definitely becoming a hot topic, especially with the Memebox craze going on right now!

I thought I'd take it upon myself to start a thread (thanks to @Sheeeeeelby for the suggestion!) for discussions outside of the Memebox world that are Korean beauty related including:

-Sales, Deals, Coupon Codes etc

-New Korean Subscription Boxes

-New Websites/Favorite places to buy Korean products

-Korean/Asian Products/Brands in general

-Whatever else you can think of!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm totally following this!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.
So I was just looking on Skin79's USA web site and their Snail Nutrition BB cream doesn't have parabens or mineral oil. I also didn't see any ingredients that I recognize as a silicone type. The Skin79 Purple one and the Green don't seem to have parabens or mineral oil, but all different kinds of dimethicone.

The Hot Pink doesn't seem to have mineral oil, but has the other two ingredients in spades.

I don't remember seeing Snail, Purple, or Green products before, so maybe the newer products have less of these type of ingredients. I'm thinking I may try the Snail Nutrition one from Skin79 in the smaller size after I get paid.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 3, 2014)

Yayyy thanks for starting the thread!



> I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favoritesÂ so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.


 Hmmm many recent Korean BB creams are advertized as paraben and mineral oil free, I think the Etude House Precious Mineral BB Creams (both cotton fit and bright fit versions) fits these 2 criteria. But they probably contain dimethicone (IMO is very hard to avoid &gt;.&lt; Do let me know too if theres one without!)...


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if those feet peeling booties are any good? I was looking yesterday and sometimes the English translations are dodgy I can figure out what they're trying to say! Any recommendations would be great too


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if those feet peeling booties are any good? I was looking yesterday and sometimes the English translations are dodgy I can figure out what they're trying to say! Any recommendations would be great too
The ones I tried in memebox were so. amazing. Like...there are no words to describe how much I love them. Although they weren't "peeling" booties like I've seen here and there on ebay. I live in New England and my feet after this harsh winter looked so, so bad. Super rough and dry. I used the booties I got from memebox and after only 20-30 minutes of wearing them, it feels like I went to a professional salon!

It's been over a week since I used them and my feet still look and feel super soft and smooth. I wish I could find the exact brand on another site but I haven't had any luck.

If anyone else finds them, please let me know! It will save me a LOT of money on pedicures all summer!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The ones I tried in memebox were so. amazing. Like...there are no words to describe how much I love them. Although they weren't "peeling" booties like I've seen here and there on ebay. I live in New England and my feet after this harsh winter looked so, so bad. Super rough and dry. I used the booties I got from memebox and after only 20-30 minutes of wearing them, it feels like I went to a professional salon!

It's been over a week since I used them and my feet still look and feel super soft and smooth. I wish I could find the exact brand on another site but I haven't had any luck.

If anyone else finds them, please let me know! It will save me a LOT of money on pedicures all summer!
I searched for those ones too and couldn't find them anywhere.  I live in Australia and its been really hot (being summer), and my husband badly burned he's feet while walking barefoot around our pool (dumb arse lol), and those booties that where in box 6 I think completely removed all the rough burned skin.

I have purchased the peeling TonyMoly ones to see what they are like.  When I received them in the 500 years to takes to come from Korea, I'll update on what they were like.  I also bought Etude House Choux #2 - I've never used, and really have no idea, but people seem to love it so for $9 USD I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yayyy thanks for starting the thread! Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.

Hmmm many recent Korean BB creams are advertized as paraben and mineral oil free, I think the Etude House Precious Mineral BB Creams (both cotton fit and bright fit versions) fits these 2 criteria. But they probably contain dimethicone (IMO is very hard to avoid &gt;.&lt; Do let me know too if theres one without!)... 
Thank you. However, after doing further research (from both sides of the issues), I don't think that these ingredients (at least not in the forms that are used in cosmetics and applied topically) are harmful to everyone but rather to those who have a particular sensitivity to them. Since I don't, I should be okay. I was misinformed, so I'm glad that I didn't obsess about it.


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if those feet peeling booties are any good? I was looking yesterday and sometimes the English translations are dodgy I can figure out what they're trying to say! Any recommendations would be great too
I Saw these yesterday and I was wondering If they actually worked. It says it takes 4 days for your feet to peel lol the peeling part looks so disgusting.

Im probably going to order them. 

http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Holika-Holika---Baby-Silky-Foot-One-Shot-Peeling/KRHOLIAA0000369/?main_cate_no=AO000000


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 3, 2014)

I would like to try the peeling booties, sometime. That looks intriguing. My feet need that so bad! I just got my order for cocoon face scrubs from eBay. These were shipped from Thailand I bought 50 white and 50 golden cocoons. I figured I would try both kinds. I tried the golden ones tonight, I thought it was great. It did a wonderful job exfoliating my skin, I think the golden one was not very abrasive. I really liked it, thou it was odd using it, I had to cut slits on the side of one, to get it fit my finger. It clearly did it's job my skin, it was much smoother after using it. I will try the white cocoons soon as well. I have been taking it easy this week. No makeup or anything. Just trying to keep it simple. I've been a home body, trying to get rid of this awful head cold I got while on vacation last week for spring break. I have had equilibrium issues trying to deal with. On a plus note I'll be taking a trip to Birmingham this Friday for my daughters All state choir performance. And I'm going to stop by target and check out the Laniege setup and try and come home with a new item from that line. Maybe the sleeping mask. If I am lucky. It is sad they didn't offer the line in my town. Only two cities in Alabama, Birmingham &amp; Tuscaloosa. Birmingham is the closest to me.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like to try the peeling booties, sometime.
That looks intriguing. My feet need that so bad!

I just got my order for cocoon face scrubs from eBay.
These were shipped from Thailand
I bought 50 white and 50 golden cocoons.
I figured I would try both kinds.
I tried the golden ones tonight, I thought it was great.
It did a wonderful job exfoliate my skin, I think the golden one was not very abrasive.
I really liked it it was odd using it , I had to cut slits on the side on one to get it fit my finger. It clearly did it's job my skin was much smoother after.
I try the white soon as well.

I have been taking it easy this week. No makeup or anything. Just trying to keep it simple. I've been a home body, trying to get rid of this awful head cold I got while on vacation last week for spring break. I have had equilibrium issues trying to deal with.

On a plus note I'll be taking a trip to Birmingham this Friday for my daughters All state choir performance.
And I'm going to stop by target and check out the Laniege setup and try and come home with a new item from that line. Maybe the sleeping mask. If I am lucky.
If sad they didn't offer the line in my town.
I'm wondering about those sleeping masks - can someone explain how they work?  I'm imaging falling asleep and waking up with my  hair stuck to my face on one side, and my pillow stuck to my face on the other!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you. However, after doing further research (from both sides of the issues), I don't think that these ingredients (at least not in the forms that are used in cosmetics and applied topically) are harmful to everyone but rather to those who have a particular sensitivity to them. Since I don't, I should be okay. I was misinformed, so I'm glad that I didn't obsess about it.
I use the Lioele Triple the Solution BB cream and I love it.  I'm light/medium neutral skin tone, and don't have any issues with grey/white casting.  It does contain all those ingredients (except mineral oil I think) by the look, but I'm not sensitive so I don't care.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

Yay - thanks for making the thread! Ever since I got my first Memebox, I've been obsessed with looking at Asian skincare &amp; beauty. I want to try so many things! 

I'm currently browsing (and drooling) at things on beautynetkorea.  I'm dying to try some BB creams - I need something lighter for summer but still with decent coverage as I have acne scars I want to hide. I have a sample of Missha's #21 but I'm not sure about the color. And it made me SUPER shiny like my face looked wet. I put some anti-shine powder and it looked fine though. 

@MissJexie  I also want to try that cheese cream you girls keep talking about!!


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like to try the peeling booties, sometime.
That looks intriguing. My feet need that so bad!

I just got my order for cocoon face scrubs from eBay.
These were shipped from Thailand
I bought 50 white and 50 golden cocoons.
I figured I would try both kinds.
I tried the golden ones tonight, I thought it was great.
It did a wonderful job exfoliating my skin, I think the golden one was not very abrasive.
I really liked it, thou it was odd using it, I had to cut slits on the side of one, to get it fit my finger.
It clearly did it's job my skin, it was much smoother after using it.
I will try the white cocoons soon as well.

I have been taking it easy this week. No makeup or anything. Just trying to keep it simple. I've been a home body, trying to get rid of this awful head cold I got while on vacation last week for spring break. I have had equilibrium issues trying to deal with.

On a plus note I'll be taking a trip to Birmingham this Friday for my daughters All state choir performance.
And I'm going to stop by target and check out the Laniege setup and try and come home with a new item from that line. Maybe the sleeping mask. If I am lucky. It is sad they didn't offer the line in my town. Only two cities in Alabama, Birmingham &amp; Tuscaloosa. Birmingham is the closest to me.

Bah, I'm in Montgomery and have been meaning to get by Target to see if they have the Laniege line but I guess they don't. Hope they will soon!

Thanks @MissJexie for starting this thread!!


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 3, 2014)

My target is redoing all the makeup but I haven't seen a laneige display sadly.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

My Target actually has the Laneige set up surprisingly. And I live in a small town in Northern Michigan haha. I didn't get a good look at it though since  I was in a rush. I saw something for like $30 and was like nope! Next time, I'll check it out more!


----------



## Deareux (Apr 3, 2014)

I haven't seen the Laneige set up here either. Boo. It seems we always get new makeup/beauty things last.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I Saw these yesterday and I was wondering If they actually worked. It says it takes 4 days for your feet to peel lol the peeling part looks so disgusting.

Im probably going to order them. 

http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Holika-Holika---Baby-Silky-Foot-One-Shot-Peeling/KRHOLIAA0000369/?main_cate_no=AO000000
I'm using them! It's day 2. Still nothing so far.

Also coincidently I bought it from beautynet's ebay shop. It's pretty cheap! 

My mum used tonymoly's before and it worked for her.


----------



## Deareux (Apr 3, 2014)

Heads up guys, Tester Korea sells full-sized Korean beauty products and sample sizes.

http://www.testerkorea.com/


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.prettyandcute.com also sells korean beauty products. And the physical store is located in Portland, Oregon next to fubonn supermarket. (I love fubonn btw)


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heads up guys, Tester Korea sells full-sized Korean beauty products and sample sizes.

http://www.testerkorea.com/
So I went sample crazy and added a bunch of stuff to my cart, but it won't let me choose a shipping option. Everything says "Invalid." I live in the US, so I'm wondering why I can't make an order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> So I went sample crazy and added a bunch of stuff to my cart, but it won't let me choose a shipping option. Everything says "Invalid." I live in the US, so I'm wondering why I can't make an order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Rachel!!!!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Heads up guys, Tester Korea sells full-sized Korean beauty products and sample sizes. http://www.testerkorea.com/


 Yay! More options!!!


----------



## cheriii (Apr 3, 2014)

> Heads up guys, Tester Korea sells full-sized Korean beauty products and sample sizes. http://www.testerkorea.com/


 Roseroseshop.com also sells samples as well as full size products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 4, 2014)

can someone post the link to beautynetkorea ebay page please!

^.^


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> can someone post the link to beautynetkoreaÂ ebay page please! ^.^


 I just bought directly from their website which is www.beautynetkorea.com. Have have mileage points similar to Memebox. Oh and free shipping!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I just bought directly from their website which is www.beautynetkorea.com. Have have mileage points similar to Memebox. Oh and free shipping!


 I ordered directly from the site too. I got a shipping notice this morning. I also have 8 items on my wish list.


----------



## Deareux (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went sample crazy and added a bunch of stuff to my cart, but it won't let me choose a shipping option. Everything says "Invalid." I live in the US, so I'm wondering why I can't make an order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Try this:

http://testerkorea.com/page.asp?uid=42

Also, if you guys are looking for good deals on specific items, eBay is also a great place for deals. I actually buy most of my Korean and Japanese products there. Since everyone is trying to compete for customers, it drives the prices down pretty well!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone know any good primers for underneath BB creams? I'm not really in love with any of the US brand primers, so I'm looking for some good Asian primers.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 5, 2014)

> Bah, I'm in Montgomery and have been meaning to get by Target to see if they have the Laniege line but I guess they don't. Hope they will soon! Thanks @MissJexie Â for starting this thread!!


 I went by the Birmingham Alabama target store Friday and it has not been set up yet. So if your in town like I was this weekend you might want to call to see if they had added the Laneige products. I ended up get some body butter and lip tint.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know any good primers for underneath BB creams? I'm not really in love with any of the US brand primers, so I'm looking for some good Asian primers. 
The banila co primers are amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makes my skin feel really soft and smooth. They also have 4 types - hydrating, natural, classic, classic matte. Been using the stella organic cleansing soap from memebox #5, i've never used cleansing soap before ._. But wondering if anyone has used it too? It feels great on my skin, it feels so nice after!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 7, 2014)

I've tried the Vedacell shampoo this morning. Other than smelling like mint and herbs, I didn't see/ feel a difference. I'll stick to my regular shampoo after it is all used up...

On another note, my soles are peeling a little at day 4 (referring to my earlier post on the use of Korean foot peels). Definitely not as drastic as those in blog reviews but it's something. :/

Has anyone tried the caviar cleanser from box #8 or the Nuganic pore from luckybox #1? Curious~~~


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 8, 2014)

> I've tried the Vedacell shampoo this morning. Other than smelling like mint and herbs, I didn't see/ feel a difference. I'll stick to my regular shampoo after it is all used up... On another note, my soles are peeling a little at day 4 (referring to my earlier post on the use of Korean foot peels). Definitely not as drastic as those in blog reviews but it's something. :/ Has anyone tried the caviar cleanser from box #8 or the Nuganic pore from luckybox #1? Curious~~~


 I've used the Nuganic pore stuff and it was okay. I didn't use it long enough though to get a good opinion because I found out it contains salicylic acid and I can't use that because I'm pregnant. Looking forward to my peeling masks arriving - pregnancy and the Australian summer have made my poor tootsies a bit worse for wear


----------



## veritazy (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've used the Nuganic pore stuff and it was okay. I didn't use it long enough though to get a good opinion because I found out it contains salicylic acid and I can't use that because I'm pregnant.

Looking forward to my peeling masks arriving - pregnancy and the Australian summer have made my poor tootsies a bit worse for wear
Thanks for the review! I think it might help me since summer is arriving~ 

And also Congratulations on the pregnancy!!


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 13, 2014)

Just placed another RRS order, this time for cosmetic stuff instead of skincare! Now to wait. It usually gets here around the time I have totally forgotten what I ordered so it's a nice surprise! I've been wanting to try those Face Shop blushes and Lioele auto eyebrow pencils for a while.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 14, 2014)

I know a lot of us have already received a free sample bag from Beauteque.com, but they are doing them again and they only cost the $3.00 shipping.

The rest of the site is still free shipping until the end of April!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to share my small haul from koreanbeautynet. Shipping only took a week and a half and they added a bunch of samples. I'll definitely be shopping with them again very soon.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Hey guys, just wanted to share my small haul from koreanbeautynet. Shipping only took a week and a half and they added a bunch of samples. I'll definitely be shopping with them again very soon.


 I have a good sized order coming also. Nice stuff you picked and they are very generous with samples.My next non meme order will be from w2beauty, I have heard great things about them. Enjoy your goodies !!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Hey guys, just wanted to share my small haul from koreanbeautynet. Shipping only took a week and a half and they added a bunch of samples. I'll definitely be shopping with them again very soon.


 I am clearly easily led. After seeing this picture I went straight into the site and bought the holika holika primer....... Oh, and the holika holika glow base........ And the tonymoly sleep pack. I'm justifying it because I can no longer spend all my money on memebox lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm afraid to look at beautique.com. I need to slow down. Oh, who am I kidding, I'll probably make a purchase before the week is over.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I am clearly easily led. After seeing this picture I went straight into the site and bought the holika holika primer....... Oh, and the holika holika glow base........ And the tonymoly sleep pack. I'm justifying it because I can no longer spend all my money on memebox lol


 Glad I could help... lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautylovelife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently bought an order from beauteque.com. They are honestly such a great company with such amazing customer service. They also have really fast shipping. I ordered it last Thursday and it arrived on Monday. It was unbelievable. I would highly reccomend beauteuqe.com. They are also amazing for doing a free sample bag program where you only have to pay $3 shipping. Besides that there whole store is free shipping until the end of April. 

I agree that Beauteque is such a fantastic new company. They only recently launched, but they are probably the nicest and most down-to-earth people! I've even suggested certain products and brands and they are actively working towards getting them in their shop! Their shipping is ridiculously fast for me, and every time I have e-mailed them, I've received a response incredibly fast.

Cant' say enough good things about them. On top of that? I just tried the "My Beauty Diary" Caviar face mask and it's one of the first paper masks I've used where I noticed a legitimate difference the moment I took it off. My skin looked so bright and clear, and felt firm, yet moisturized. Kind of obsessed!


----------



## beautylovelife (Apr 15, 2014)

I know, I just ordered a huge mask shipment from them too. They have the best variety of masks from My Beauty Diary to Missha to Lioele. I love how they sell their individual masks for a FREAKIN $1.99. I just ordered 10 from them and im like halfway done. Gonna purchase the real boxes soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautylovelife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I just ordered a huge mask shipment from them too. They have the best variety of masks from My Beauty Diary to Missha to Lioele. I love how they sell their individual masks for a FREAKIN $1.99. I just ordered 10 from them and im like halfway done. Gonna purchase the real boxes soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I love that the My Beauty Diary masks are also sold in boxes of 10 for just $13.60. Since 10 singles would be $19.90, that's an awesome deal! I have to grab a couple of the Missha masks next time I make an order!


----------



## mstacyi (Apr 16, 2014)

I love Korean beauty products epically their skin care. I usually order from g market and wishtrend.com The most recent order was from wishtrend. I got the skin and lab vitamins creams. They come in tubes of a, b, c, e, k. Whats neat about them is that you can mix the creams together so you can have have the vitamins you want. They also have wishbox (like memebox) and they show you a picture of the items in the box before your buy. They also have items reviews on YouTube, just do a search and you can view wishtrend's review of the skin and lab products. Also sign up with this link, after making your first purchase, wishtrend will credit you $5. https://www.wishtrend.com:48598/?s=102196504 use promote code: 102196594


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 17, 2014)

I adopted a Korean &amp; Japanese inspired skincare routine at least a year ago, but I had to switch away from the drugstore Asian products I was able to find here because they have too many chemicals in them. I've apparently developed allergies to some of the chemicals and a lot of fragrances give me headaches. I've pretty much given up on finding any all natural Asian skin care companies.

But I'm still interested in the make-up. I'm most interested in lip and cheek colors. The problem for me is 1) I can never find ingredients (which I need to read because I do try avoid certain things and have to avoid chemical sunscreens), 2) The shipping is so expensive I end up paying the same for a drugstore Korean product as I would pay for a mid/high end product at Ulta or Sephora.

All of the stuff is so cute! I really want to pick up a few things, especially from Etude House and Holika Holika (that owl highlighter is adorable and they have something similar with a cat, I think), and some things from Tony Moly as well.


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 26, 2014)

Just got my RSS order! It came in just under two weeks, which was much faster than my last one which took almost an entire month.

Going to have to figure out this new picture posting system, but until then, here is the link to an imgur gallery I made complete with pics and product list!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you guys seen the Mother's Day boxes that Beauteque has set up? What do you think?

http://www.beauteque.com/mothers-day-box-1/


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 29, 2014)

Beauteque is also doing a deal on masks: buy 7, get $2 off. Since a lot of their masks are $1.99, it's like buy 6 get one free! PLUS they have free shipping only until the end of April so hurry if you want to stock up on masks!


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 2, 2014)

I've decided that I need all of the things from beautynetkorea.com. Their prices seem really good!

Here's what I ordered today:







I ordered the green apple one...











This one I ordered the third shade from the left.






I ordered the third one from the left and the right most color.






I ordered the bottom color.






I got the pink spectrum blush.

Sorry for the huge pictures! I hope they're okay.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 3, 2014)

Im ordering from KollectionK.com Love there stuff!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 3, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Yay! More options!!!


Does testerkorea not ship to North America?


----------



## MissJexie (May 3, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> I've decided that I need all of the things from beautynetkorea.com. Their prices seem really good!
> 
> Here's what I ordered today:
> 
> ...


I have a bunny gloss and a macaron lip balm and I LOVE them both. The packaging....it's just too cute to handle!


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have a bunny gloss and a macaron lip balm and I LOVE them both. The packaging....it's just too cute to handle!


I know! It's the packaging that gets me every time. Once I use up some more of my Memebox stuff, I'm totally going for some of the Mizon products with the big gorilla on the label. lol


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 3, 2014)

I will be keeping this site in mind, I will be ordering cute things for my Christmas stockings this fall.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

Anyone have a list of webstores that accept credit cards other than paypal???

I have KolletionK.com , and Twofacemall.

Thats all i know so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 9, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I've used the Nuganic pore stuff and it was okay. I didn't use it long enough though to get a good opinion because I found out it contains salicylic acid and I can't use that because I'm pregnant. Looking forward to my peeling masks arriving - pregnancy and the Australian summer have made my poor tootsies a bit worse for wear


Congrats on the pregnancy!! Actually, I'm pregnant too!! I didn't know that I can't use salicylic acid when I'm pregnant...I'll try to avoid it from now on!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy!! Actually, I'm pregnant too!! I didn't know that I can't use salicylic acid when I'm pregnant...I'll try to avoid it from now on!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow grats to you both!! Well, pregnancy will prolly give you some glow so do look forward to the awesomeness. 

On a separate note, I just hauled a bunch of things that I really need rather than stuffing $$ into meme's face all the time. Also got some newly released product from Holika Holika! Will update once I got the stuffs.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Wow grats to you both!! Well, pregnancy will prolly give you some glow so do look forward to the awesomeness.
> 
> On a separate note, I just hauled a bunch of things that I really need rather than stuffing $$ into meme's face all the time. Also got some newly released product from Holika Holika! Will update once I got the stuffs.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the moisturising foot masks from Holika Holika!!! I used to have really dry feet and it required me to put body butter on my feet every night before going to sleep....but the Holika Holika foot masks helped with this.....and I somehow don't have this problem anymore!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've tried other brands too, but Holika Holika was the best!!!


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I love the moisturising foot masks from Holika Holika!!! I used to have really dry feet and it required me to put body butter on my feet every night before going to sleep....but the Holika Holika foot masks helped with this.....and I somehow don't have this problem anymore!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've tried other brands too, but Holika Holika was the best!!!


Thanks for the tips! Will stock up once I gather enough $$ lol~ I want fab feet for summer in my havaianas, so I slap on generous vaseline/bio oil and put on cotton socks before I hit the sack. Also exfoliated with soap&amp;glory's flake away every now and then.

I think the foot masks might be easier   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (May 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I love the moisturising foot masks from Holika Holika!!! I used to have really dry feet and it required me to put body butter on my feet every night before going to sleep....but the Holika Holika foot masks helped with this.....and I somehow don't have this problem anymore!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've tried other brands too, but Holika Holika was the best!!!


Oooh, is this the one you are talking about? I've had them in my RRS cart for days!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Thanks for the tips! Will stock up once I gather enough $$ lol~ I want fab feet for summer in my havaianas, so I slap on generous vaseline/bio oil and put on cotton socks before I hit the sack. Also exfoliated with soap&amp;glory's flake away every now and then.
> 
> I think the foot masks might be easier   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't tried the peeling foot masks from them though...I've only tried the moisturising ones and I love them a lot!!! I'm not a fan of the peeling process haha


----------



## eugiegenie (May 10, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Oooh, is this the one you are talking about? I've had them in my RRS cart for days!


YES, that is the one I was talking about!! I haven't tried the peeling one though as I'm not a fan of the peeling process....but I did find this gave me moisturised and soft feet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 10, 2014)

Any know if the Hello kitty brightning masks are any good?


----------



## cheriii (May 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone have a list of webstores that accept credit cards other than paypal???
> 
> I have KolletionK.com , and Twofacemall.
> 
> Thats all i know so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Testerkorea accepts credit card payment using Eximbay system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 11, 2014)

I'm on a facial masks craze at the moment...I have a mask on my face every night or every second night!!! Has anyone tried the "Doctorcos Amino Acid Hybrid Sheet Free Mask"? It can be used as a normal cream or as a sleeping mask...I've started using it recently and it seems to be doing good to my face!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 11, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Testerkorea accepts credit card payment using Eximbay system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea I've been trying to make purchases with them but there shipping keeps saying "invalid". Ill try again sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ty ty


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea I've been trying to make purchases with them but there shipping keeps saying "invalid". Ill try again sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ty ty


i think they explained it in the FAQ that you can put the order tru and tell them the order number then pay for the shipping. Its such a hassle tho... Have you bought from jolse and do they label their packages accordingly? Coz I'm too tired to deal with the customs in this country  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i think they explained it in the FAQ that you can put the order tru and tell them the order number then pay for the shipping. Its such a hassle tho... Have you bought from jolse and do they label their packages accordingly? Coz I'm too tired to deal with the customs in this country  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did!

In fact I just received my order from Jolse recently. It says cosmetics $10 or $15 (sorry can't remember exactly) for my small order of 2 items, but of course my items worth more than that.

But then, my city never charge customs on these items so idk if it's good for your reference :|


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 14, 2014)

I've used *TesterKorea *a few times and really like them; they include a ton of samples. You have to put everything in your wishlist and email them for a manual order, which is a pain, but they've always responded to me really quickly. I've also used *RoseRoseShop *with no hassle. I've tried *HonestSkin *a couple of times, and I want to recommend them, but each time I've have trouble with my orders. *CosmeticLove *is also really good, but they're a little expensive. *SokoGlam *has only a few curated items, but ships from in the US, so I got my package in only a few days.

I used the TonyMoly foot peel about a month ago and omg, I want to do this all the time! It took over a week to see any flakes, but then I was entranced by my leprous feet for a week. And when they finally stopped, my feet were crazy smooth and soft. I need a whole-body application.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

I really like SASA,  Im thinking about placing a 300$ order with them at the moment. I also like COSME-DE.COM


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 14, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I've used *TesterKorea *a few times and really like them; they include a ton of samples. You have to put everything in your wishlist and email them for a manual order, which is a pain, but they've always responded to me really quickly. I've also used *RoseRoseShop *with no hassle. I've tried *HonestSkin *a couple of times, and I want to recommend them, but each time I've have trouble with my orders. *CosmeticLove *is also really good, but they're a little expensive. *SokoGlam *has only a few curated items, but ships from in the US, so I got my package in only a few days.
> 
> I used the TonyMoly foot peel about a month ago and omg, I want to do this all the time! It took over a week to see any flakes, but then I was entranced by my leprous feet for a week. And when they finally stopped, my feet were crazy smooth and soft. I need a whole-body application.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The foot masks seems so interesting but honestly it kind of freaks me out LOL.


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really like SASA,  Im thinking about placing a 300$ order with them at the moment. I also like COSME-DE.COM


I tried sasa but unfortunately they dont do free shipping here anymore   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheapest of the lot and had all the asian brands I love.

I hauled from jolse, adambeauty and a few places. Hoping to get them in the mail soon~ :wub:


----------



## cheriii (May 15, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I've used *TesterKorea *a few times and really like them; they include a ton of samples. You have to put everything in your wishlist and email them for a manual order, which is a pain, but they've always responded to me really quickly. I've also used *RoseRoseShop *with no hassle. I've tried *HonestSkin *a couple of times, and I want to recommend them, but each time I've have trouble with my orders. *CosmeticLove *is also really good, but they're a little expensive. *SokoGlam *has only a few curated items, but ships from in the US, so I got my package in only a few days.
> 
> I used the TonyMoly foot peel about a month ago and omg, I want to do this all the time! It took over a week to see any flakes, but then I was entranced by my leprous feet for a week. And when they finally stopped, my feet were crazy smooth and soft. I need a whole-body application.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha I shop from the similar shops as you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are my thoughts on them!

-* TesterKorea*: Their product range is good, price is generally the same as retail price in Korea. I don't get a lot of samples from them tho - only like 5 samples each time from the last 2 hauls I made. But I heard many (esp those from US and Europe) mentioned giving generous amount of freebies... maybe they give more freebies to those who ship by EMS/ those in US or Europe? idk lol. They do answer enquiries very promptly and have a good loyalty program that counts on your accumulated amount spent without a time frame.

-* Roseroseshop*: Bought from them twice and both hassle-free. Their price is really competitive! And always having sale yay! In the past you need to ask them for samples but now they're giving out 5 samples for orders &lt;$100 and 10 samples for orders &gt;$100. Their shipping is based on weight but their cut-off is a bit weird... you just need to experiment by adding and deleting things into cart! Sometimes adding a small sample could lead to a big jump in shipping! IMO it's better to buy in hauls than individual items.

- *Cosmetic-Love: *Used once to buy 1 item on sale and they gave me 2 samples. I used free, non-tracking shipping (included in the product price) and received it within a week it shipped which is amazing!

*- Jolse: *Used once to buy 2 items and as they promised, they gave me 7 samples plus a nose strip! Used free, non-tracking shipping (included in the product price) received it a bit more than a week which is reasonable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*- Adambeauty: *Used once. Adambeauty is located in Hong Kong (my city) and my items shipped locally, so can't really comment on shipping. They do have some good deals and quite updated on the limited edition/special set Japanese products!

I guess I have been really lucky not having any issues with all of these sellers!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 17, 2014)

I just placed a 200$ SASA.COM Order errmagawdd lol. Free shipping of course I will post my hauls once they arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just placed a 200$ SASA.COM Order errmagawdd lol. Free shipping of course I will post my hauls once they arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


omg where did you get that kind of money from lol~ jelly  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (May 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> omg where did you get that kind of money from lol~ jelly  &lt;_&lt;


Had to squeeze it out of my budget lol


----------



## ellabella10 (May 19, 2014)

Today I've tried the tolymoly super peel booties - last time I tried their normal ones. These must be kinda strong because they bleached the colour out of my bright pink toenails to a pale pink lol. I really liked the original, but hope the super strength ones give me baby feet. Gonna check out the holika holika moisturizing booties for my hubby. He really liked the one that came in memebox 6 I think it was.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from YESSTYLE.COM?? It says beside some of there products that it takes 7-14 days to ship?!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has anyone ordered from YESSTYLE.COM?? It says beside some of there products that it takes 7-14 days to ship?!


Yes!! I love ordering clothes and accessories from yesstyle!!! But I seldom order any skincare products, because they're more expensive on yesstyle than local online stores!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Yes!! I love ordering clothes and accessories from yesstyle!!! But I seldom order any skincare products, because they're more expensive on yesstyle than local online stores!!!


Yea the skin care is expensive and overpriced and wholesale for the sheet masks, the cosmetics are decently priced, but they are overpriced by 2-5 dollars than other websites. They have limited and rare beauty products that Im dying to get my hands on. Shipping is free over 25$ so that's a plus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

Finaly gotten my Jolse.com order. Pic was super huge gotta spoiler it instead. 
I love everything and they are so generous with samples!  :wub:



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Finaly gotten my Jolse.com order. Pic was super huge gotta spoiler it instead.
> 
> I love everything and they are so generous with samples!  :wub:
> 
> ...


omgosh everything looks amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Finaly gotten my Jolse.com order. Pic was super huge gotta spoiler it instead.
> 
> I love everything and they are so generous with samples!  :wub:
> 
> ...


OooOO whats that Nabi cream?


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

Nabi = butterfly in Korean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think this is an upgraded version of Holika Holika's Miracle Finish Cream (a makeup base/cc cream that's their bestseller) because that cream has been referred as "the nabi cream" among Korean netizens! This new and officially named Nabi cream, too, acts as a makeup base i think as it comes with 3 shades - purple, beige, pink.

Btw Jolse's catalog is really updated! The nabi cream has just launched in Korea and wow it's in your hands now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 22, 2014)

I need to put this here...it's SAILOR MOON EYELINER! It's made by Creer Beaute Japan, who mainly makes eye makeup.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I need to put this here...it's SAILOR MOON EYELINER! It's made by Creer Beaute Japan, who mainly makes eye makeup.


I  ordered those last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 24, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Nabi = butterfly in Korean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think this is an upgraded version of Holika Holika's Miracle Finish Cream (a makeup base/cc cream that's their bestseller) because that cream has been referred as "the nabi cream" among Korean netizens! This new and officially named Nabi cream, too, acts as a makeup base i think as it comes with 3 shades - purple, beige, pink.
> 
> Btw Jolse's catalog is really updated! The nabi cream has just launched in Korea and wow it's in your hands now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just found out that I have the Holika Holika's Miracle Finish Cream at home (sister-in-law went to an event and got it for free) and I started using it today....I like how it's a cream + sunscreen + primer all in one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2014)

I signed up on beautynetkorea after another blogger recommended the site to me - free shipping
 
As I really wanted these items and wasn't sure they would be in any of my many meme boxes that I ordered, I placed the order!













 Holika Holika - Baby Silky Foot One Shot Peeling





1

($ 6.99 USD)

 
 

















 Missha - Ginger &amp; vineger deo foot mist 100ml





1

($ 11.49 USD)
 

 

















 Missha - Red ginseng sheet mask 7pcs





1

($ 7.90 USD)

 

















 Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Mist 100ml [ Sesentive / Troubled skin ]





1

($ 10.96 USD)


----------



## stelmaria (May 24, 2014)

So thanks to this thread, I just bought a 3-pack of the Holika Holika Pig Nose blackhead clearing pack (a 3-step mask system) and a Tonymoly Magic Lip Tint in green apple (cause it changes colors, and I am such a sucker for a gimmick) from koreabeautynet, or whichever order the words are in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 12 bucks and change, and free shipping...but the estimate for arrival is 15-35 days. I don't mind waiting, but that's quite a range! Now I'm thinking I should have just bought more. Everything is 10% off right now, too.


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2014)

I know - those shipping times are killing me!!  I really want my ginger &amp; vinegar foot spray!!  I do power walking at lunchtime at work and my feet need THIS!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

my products shipped out this morning!! yeah!


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 26, 2014)

I got my order from BeautynetKorea on Friday and everything arrived in perfect condition and they included tons (like maybe 15?) foil packet samples, which was awesome! I'm running low on sheet masks, so I placed another order with them today. I got the Holika Holika Pig Nose blackhead strips, Innisfree berry hydrogel masks, The Face Shop blueberry masks, Food-a-Holic masks in coenzyme 10 and orange, Skin Food peach sake essence mask, Holika Holika baby silky hand and foot masks, and two different Etude House hand masks.

I'm really excited! They have a huge selection of stuff and there's so much more I want to try, but I'm going to have to work through some of my backlogged Memebox supply before buying more stuff.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 26, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> I got my order from BeautynetKorea on Friday and everything arrived in perfect condition and they included tons (like maybe 15?) foil packet samples, which was awesome! I'm running low on sheet masks, so I placed another order with them today. I got the Holika Holika Pig Nose blackhead strips, Innisfree berry hydrogel masks, The Face Shop blueberry masks, Food-a-Holic masks in coenzyme 10 and orange, Skin Food peach sake essence mask, Holika Holika baby silky hand and foot masks, and two different Etude House hand masks.
> 
> I'm really excited! They have a huge selection of stuff and there's so much more I want to try, but I'm going to have to work through some of my backlogged Memebox supply before buying more stuff.


Were the Food-a-Holic ones the 3D ones? I really enjoy using the 3D ones, because they really do cover my face well, especially the sides of my nose!!! Plus, they're REALLY CHEAP here in Hong Kong!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> I got my order from BeautynetKorea on Friday and everything arrived in perfect condition and they included tons (like maybe 15?) foil packet samples, which was awesome! I'm running low on sheet masks, so I placed another order with them today. I got the Holika Holika Pig Nose blackhead strips, Innisfree berry hydrogel masks, The Face Shop blueberry masks, Food-a-Holic masks in coenzyme 10 and orange, Skin Food peach sake essence mask, Holika Holika baby silky hand and foot masks, and two different Etude House hand masks.
> 
> I'm really excited! They have a huge selection of stuff and there's so much more I want to try, but I'm going to have to work through some of my backlogged Memebox supply before buying more stuff.


did your original shipment take about 4 weeks?  or less to get to you?

Mine shipped out today, so I am just wondering how long it will take.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did your original shipment take about 4 weeks?  or less to get to you?
> 
> Mine shipped out today, so I am just wondering how long it will take.


Well, for my last order, I placed it on May 2nd, got a shipment confirmation on May 9, and received it on May 23, so 3 weeks for me.



eugiegenie said:


> Were the Food-a-Holic ones the 3D ones? I really enjoy using the 3D ones, because they really do cover my face well, especially the sides of my nose!!! Plus, they're REALLY CHEAP here in Hong Kong!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, they're supposed to be 3D!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

thank you @@lindseylouwho

I hope that means I get mine around mid June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 26, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> Well, for my last order, I placed it on May 2nd, got a shipment confirmation on May 9, and received it on May 23, so 3 weeks for me.
> 
> Yeah, they're supposed to be 3D!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Out of curiosity, how much were the 3D masks?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

What's a 3D mask? Do you look like a toon with them on?!


----------



## LadyManah (May 26, 2014)

Sorry to ask, but where did you order the Sailor Moon eyeliner? I found it on eBay, but is there a different store that sells it? I need it in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 26, 2014)

Oh my days...Frozen liner set.

http://www.testerkorea.com/goods/content.asp?guid=13960&amp;cate=154

I have to buy that :x I'll be making a huge wishlist over at tester korea then. XD If I get my nursing school acceptance letter, I'll treat myself to a large order over there. They have some really cool tumblers which would be perfect for coffee overloading as a nursing student~ 

http://www.testerkorea.com/goods/content.asp?guid=10209&amp;cate=180

I got A's in all my pre-req classes, so here's hoping I get a letter.... like tomorrow! XD;


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Oh my days...Frozen liner set.
> 
> http://www.testerkorea.com/goods/content.asp?guid=13960&amp;cate=154
> 
> ...


Has anyone had any issues with manual purchases due to the shipping option being invalid?


----------



## cheriii (May 27, 2014)

My Espoir Face Slip Nude Cushion just arrived! Totally admiring the sleek packaging now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has anyone had any issues with manual purchases due to the shipping option being invalid?


Yes I think this is a known issue, check here for the solutions:

http://testerkorea.com/page.asp?uid=42 

I personally find using Chrome is less likely to encounter this problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Yes I think this is a known issue, check here for the solutions:
> 
> http://testerkorea.com/page.asp?uid=42
> 
> I personally find using Chrome is less likely to encounter this problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you !


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

a normal sheet mask is flat with slits cut in it to fit around your eyes, nose, and mouth...but with the 3D mask, there's enough fabric to cover all around your nose (some brands cover your eyes and neck too) hehe


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has anyone had any issues with manual purchases due to the shipping option being invalid?


Each time I order from them I have to do it manually, but they respond quickly and I've had no problems from them with it. (I should be getting my last order from them today, actually!)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Sorry to ask, but where did you order the Sailor Moon eyeliner? I found it on eBay, but is there a different store that sells it? I need it in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I purchased them off of, well here's the thing if you want them all, you have too purchase from two different sites, Yesstyle.com and Sasa.com. I purchased the sailor moon black and brown eyeliner, and the white liner from Sasa.com and I also just purchased Sailor Mars and Sailor Mercury liners from Yesstyle.com. Yesstyle is reallly expensive, BUT they have free shipping over 25$ usd, so tha'ts not bad, and sasa.com is flat rate of 18$ for orders under 100$ but they usually have promotions and such with free shipping. Just checked they have free shipping on orders over 39$ USD now.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

Has anyone heard of  Qoo10!? Wow!! They have all the hard to find korean products on the market and shipping is sooooo check (it gets combined) Im having sooo many dilema's I want to purchase some Mizon products but.. But.. I don't know :


----------



## eugiegenie (May 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has anyone heard of  Qoo10!? Wow!! They have all the hard to find korean products on the market and shipping is sooooo check (it gets combined) Im having sooo many dilema's I want to purchase some Mizon products but.. But.. I don't know :


Yes, I recently purchased something from them, and they sent me an email saying they shipped it already (I'm guessing they will arrive next week, as that's how long the normal shipping for Memebox takes for me)! They're very popular in Singapore (I know many Singaporean friends who buy from there)! Will let you know when I receive the parcel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Yes, I recently purchased something from them, and they sent me an email saying they shipped it already (I'm guessing they will arrive next week, as that's how long the normal shipping for Memebox takes for me)! They're very popular in Singapore (I know many Singaporean friends who buy from there)! Will let you know when I receive the parcel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How long does it usually take for them to ship?


----------



## caroleann0215 (May 29, 2014)

@@goldendarter - I use the Lioele Auto Eyebrow pencils - they're AWESOME!! It takes a little getting used to with the slanted edge, but I love that they give a more natural finish without looking harsh like more traditional brow pencils. I've also got my sister hooked on them and she says that for someone who doesn't really use much makeup, they're super easy to use and are very forgiving if you make mistakes.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

This is soooo cute! Its a stackable foundation! It looks a little "kid'ish" though?? I don't care, its cute!


----------



## cheriii (May 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has anyone heard of  Qoo10!? Wow!! They have all the hard to find korean products on the market and shipping is sooooo check (it gets combined) Im having sooo many dilema's I want to purchase some Mizon products but.. But.. I don't know :





LuxxyLuxx said:


> How long does it usually take for them to ship?


Yep and I have purchased on the site for numerous times since last year. Make sure you find a reputable seller though! I personally only shop from sellers sending items from Korea.

It depends on individual sellers, by my experience usually seller ships within 1-2 working days. The longest time I had to wait was 5 working days if I remember correctly.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Yep and I have purchased on the site for numerous times since last year. Make sure you find a reputable seller though! I personally only shop from sellers sending items from Korea.
> 
> It depends on individual sellers, by my experience usually seller ships within 1-2 working days. The longest time I had to wait was 5 working days if I remember correctly.


Thanks! I found amazing deals on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with reputable sellers


----------



## Luxx22 (May 31, 2014)

Just caved in and purchased some stuff on imomoko


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 2, 2014)

So TesterKorea relaunched their site and now you can check out no problem using Expay, Paypal, or bank transfer. No more issues with shipping not valid and the site redesign is easier to navigate. They're still uploading a lot of product pictures, but it works.

And they have the SU:M 37 Miracle Rose Cleansing Stick in stock for ~$28 USD. Jump on them before they're sold out!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 2, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So TesterKorea relaunched their site and now you can check out no problem using Expay, Paypal, or bank transfer. No more issues with shipping not valid and the site redesign is easier to navigate. They're still uploading a lot of product pictures, but it works.
> 
> And they have the SU:M 37 Miracle Rose Cleansing Stick in stock for ~$28 USD. Jump on them before they're sold out!


Oh great!! Ty for the update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, if you live in Canada and order from IMOKOKO.COM you will get charged customs over 20 EVERY TIME! I had an order which was 62$ but 60$ of it was credit (applied to my account) and only paid 2$ and imomoko put 21$ on the customs sheet, and I got charged 15$ again, this is the second time Ive been charged customs with Imomoko. So if your ordering from Canada  you will get charged customs, EVERYTIME. Be careful with this seller, they lie on the custom forms. I don't like them, and there very rude!


----------



## Salon st.pete (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not aware of Korean beauty and skin care stuff. But, looking at it I'm thinking about looking at peeling booties.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Salon st.pete said:


> I'm not aware of Korean beauty and skin care stuff. But, looking at it I'm thinking about looking at peeling booties.


Ive always wanted to try them! Haven't had the chance yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 12, 2014)

i accidentally bought a pair before thinking it was the moisturising one...i think i will be giving it away...im referring to the foot peeling masks


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought a $100 package from Tester Korea and a $202 package from Korea Depart (I know, I know, but Korea Depart has some ITSBIG (brand, lol) galactomyces gel cream, 330ml +50ml for 20 bucks.. so I had to have it!

I don't have either package yet, but I wanted to give some thoughts!

*Testerkorea* - took 13 days to ship my package. o_______________________o;; What?! PeriPera TapTap Eyes, the frozen version, was out of stock, so it was a back and fourth for 3 days, because they responded at 5am each day. -____- I wish they would have just canceled it and refunded so I wouldn't have that problem.

There should be no reason for it to take 13 days to ship a package. I don't care. It's uncalled for. XD That's nearly half a month! If I had purchased EMS, I would be so mad. I'm glad I didn't, because what would be the point?

The one thing that makes me want to order from them again... the k-packet shipping option. It is what Memeboxes. It is super fast and doesn't need signed for because it is just first class international and not registered. 

Even if they only respond at 5am, customer service is still better than memebox.

Thankfully, I didn't desperately need any of the items in the order. It was just a bunch of fun stuff, a scrub, the Frozen Eyeliner set, etc.

*KoreaDepart* - Bought a ton of stuff from here, lots of SharaShara (so cute!!) and the ITSBIG stuff because it's huge and cheap! Ordered Sunday, it was shipped Tuesday. It's already departed. I paid for EMS because k-packet or air is not an option.

I am impressed, though. Two items were out of stock, so  they just refunded the money to my paypal account. No communication needed, thank goodness. Shipping was fast. No need to communicate about getting my package out. It took 2 days. So, I am impressed with the turn-around speed!

I'll update after I get the packages. Let you know what freebies I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I bought a $100 package from Tester Korea and a $202 package from Korea Depart (I know, I know, but Korea Depart has some ITSBIG (brand, lol) galactomyces gel cream, 330ml +50ml for 20 bucks.. so I had to have it!
> 
> I don't have either package yet, but I wanted to give some thoughts!
> 
> ...


I ordered the peripera Frozen eyeliner kit from Tester Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and a bunch of SharaShara stuff as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you ever get the Creer Beaute Sailor Moon eyeliners yet?


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, I should be getting a Jolse and Korean Depart order tomorrow. XD I'm so excited!

Two packages to sign for. e___e!


----------



## stelmaria (Jun 16, 2014)

Just to give an idea of shipping, I went back through this thread to see how long my beautynetkorea order took: I ordered the evening of May 24, and it arrived June 13. The shipping estimate was 15-35 days, so 20 days is pretty good. They did send an email confirming shipment the day after I ordered, so that part was quick.

I tried out the Pig Nose masks on Saturday, and I didn't see any miracles...but I do like the three-mask system since it makes me feel less like I'm just using glorified duct tape on my nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Love the Tonymoly Magic lip tint (green apple)--it's a fairly cool-toned, vivid pink with decent wear time and a really natural finish--not quite a stain, but closer to the lips than a gloss.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like there's a new Korean beauty subscription coming soon from Beauteque!

https://www.facebook.com/240380512790820/photos/a.265186763643528.1073741827.240380512790820/296622030500001/?type=1&amp;theater


----------



## Dashery (Jun 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Looks like there's a new Korean beauty subscription coming soon from Beauteque!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/240380512790820/photos/a.265186763643528.1073741827.240380512790820/296622030500001/?type=1&amp;theater


I am so excited! Eee!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Looks like there's a new Korean beauty subscription coming soon from Beauteque!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/240380512790820/photos/a.265186763643528.1073741827.240380512790820/296622030500001/?type=1&amp;theater


I hope it's priced well.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 16, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I hope it's priced well.


I have heard through the grapevine that it's going to be $22 with shipping included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm more interested in what is going to be included/how often the subscription will be (monthly/quarterly etc) Maybe they'll do boxes like Memebox that you just buy when you want? I'm just excited to see what they have in store!


----------



## Lana S-t (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of black soaps being sold on Asia? or at least tried it yet?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2014)

SO WEIRD. I tried a Holika Holika foot peeling bootie mask ($12.99 at Pretty &amp; Cute, right down the road from me) on the 7th. The directions said that my feet should start peeling within a couple of days, and then it would probably continue for a week. Okay, fine. A little over a week went by, and nothing happened. I shrugged and wrote it off as a lesson: These things don't do anything for me. Last night, my feet started peeling a tiny bit on my big toes, but it wasn't horribly unusual for me, especially given our recent weather (SO MUCH RAIN). Today -- more than ten days after I did the treatment -- the tops of my feet are finally shedding like a snake! Those are parts of my feet that don't peel, so this has to be due to the treatment. New lesson learned: It takes a lot longer to work for me than the instructions indicate, but it *does* work after all.


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! sorry. new to this forum! there are so many! i'm not very good at navigating my way around MUT but was wondering if anyone had a list or the link to the forum that shows which foreign beauty box subscriptions send to the US? i was interested in Glamabox but unfortunately don't send to the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 19, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I would like to try the peeling booties, sometime. That looks intriguing. My feet need that so bad! I just got my order for cocoon face scrubs from eBay. These were shipped from Thailand I bought 50 white and 50 golden cocoons. I figured I would try both kinds. I tried the golden ones tonight, I thought it was great. It did a wonderful job exfoliating my skin, I think the golden one was not very abrasive. I really liked it, thou it was odd using it, I had to cut slits on the side of one, to get it fit my finger. It clearly did it's job my skin, it was much smoother after using it. I will try the white cocoons soon as well. I have been taking it easy this week. No makeup or anything. Just trying to keep it simple. I've been a home body, trying to get rid of this awful head cold I got while on vacation last week for spring break. I have had equilibrium issues trying to deal with. On a plus note I'll be taking a trip to Birmingham this Friday for my daughters All state choir performance. And I'm going to stop by target and check out the Laniege setup and try and come home with a new item from that line. Maybe the sleeping mask. If I am lucky. It is sad they didn't offer the line in my town. Only two cities in Alabama, Birmingham &amp; Tuscaloosa. Birmingham is the closest to me.


can you please link which ebay seller you bought from?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> can you please link which ebay seller you bought from?


I bought from this seller

http://www.ebay.com/usr/everywhere*foryou

They have several options.

It was shipped directly from Thailand.

It's free shipping as well.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 20, 2014)

wishtrend has korean beauty boxes too, but they're not as good as memeboxes imo... has anyone ordered one of these?

http://www.wishtrend.com/68-wish-box


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> wishtrend has korean beauty boxes too, but they're not as good as memeboxes imo... has anyone ordered one of these?
> 
> http://www.wishtrend.com/68-wish-box


nope I haven't. But they do good reviews and some articles we can read and learn from. Anyone else bought from them?


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 20, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I bought from this seller
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/everywhere*foryou
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 20, 2014)

does anyone know when the Beautque Beauty Bag is supposed to launch?! I'm interested and want to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 21, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> does anyone know when the Beautque Beauty Bag is supposed to launch?! I'm interested and want to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe they are launching pre-orders on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

I was on iHerb.com looking at powdered green clay, and I found that they have a lot of TRIAL sales going on
 
take a look http://www.iherb.com/Trial-Pricing?p=2&amp;sr=8
 
All of those masks - from S. Korea!!   I got them all!!  50 cents each!  they are normally 2.95 each.
 
I got a few more things as well - 16 items total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  for under 22.00 (free shipping in the US too)  their international shipping isn't that bad either - if you order 40.00 or more, it is free shipping international airmail.  Check it out!
 
this is what I got 

*Order Details:* Item Price Qty. Discount SubTotal
United Exchange, Face Cleansing Strips, 3 Strips (UEC-70104)  $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
St. Dalfour, Organic Tea Sampler Pack, 3 Tea Bags, 2 g Each (STD-96803)  $1.00 1 $0.95 $0.05
Aubrey Organics, GPB Balancing Protein Conditioner, Nutrient Blast, Normal, 4 fl oz (118 ml)(AUB-00104)  $5.09 1 $4.09 $1.00
Aubrey Organics, GPB Balancing Protein Shampoo, Nutrient Blast, Normal, 4 fl oz (118 ml)(AUB-01504)  $5.09 1 $4.09 $1.00
Wholesome Sweeteners, Inc., Variety Sample Pack(WHS-12345)  $2.99 1 $2.74 $0.25
Sierra Bees, Calendula, Soothing Skin Cream with Manuka Honey, 2 oz (60 g)(MBE-00889)  $15.16 1 $13.21 $1.95
United Exchange, Moisturizing Socks, Shea Butter &amp; Aloe Vera Extract, 1 Pair(UEC-70142) ] $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
United Exchange, Revitalizing Gel Eye Strips, 4 Strips(UEC-70103) $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
United Exchange, Moisturizing Under Eye Treatment, 4 Masks(UEC-70135)  $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
United Exchange, Moisturizing Gloves, Jojoba Oil &amp; Aloe Vera Extract, 1 Pair(UEC-70141) $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
United Exchange, Collagen Essence Facial Tissue Mask, Fresh Aloe / Cucumber, 2 Masks(UEC-70133)  $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
Zion Health, Mineral Moisture, Daily Lotion, Pink Grapefruit, 2 fl oz (59.15 ml)(ZIO-10093)  $3.99 1 $0.93 $3.06
United Exchange, Collagen Essence Mask, Natural Herb &amp; Pomegranate, 2 Masks(UEC-70134)  $2.95 1 $2.45 $0.50
Madre Labs, Hand Cream, With Argan Nut Oil, Unscented, 2.5 oz (71 g)(MLI-00248)  $4.95 1 $2.00 $2.95
Farmers' Market Soaps, Lemongrass Basil Soap, 5.5 oz (155 g)(FMS-72082)  $2.98 1 $0.00 $2.98
Rainbow Research, French Green Clay, Facial Treatment Mask, 8 oz (225 g)(RBR-10010)  $6.37 1 $0.00 $6.37
*Extra Discounts:*


Extra 5% discount for orders over $60.00
($1.16)
If you have any questions, please visit our "Contact" page: http://www.iherb.com/contact.
*Order Totals:* Sub Total: $68.27

Discounts: ($46.32)

Rewards: $0.00

Shipping and Handling: $0.00

*Total Before Tax:* *$21.95*

Tax: $0.00

*Total:* *$21.95*


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 22, 2014)

hey! does anyone know where i can get the CP-1 Ceramide Treatment Protein Repair Systems online? thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

looks like my yesstyle order is coming tomorrow!

Item Catalog No. Qty. Unit Price Total Status (?)

Nail Travel Bling Bling Set #Sugar Mint [1 set] 1031876390 1 US$12.90 US$12.90 Shipped

Red Wine Mask (English Version) [10 pcs] 1033840146 1 US$14.90 US$14.90 Shipped

Cherry Blossom Foot Socks Mask [1pack] 1035360205 1 US$7.11 US$7.11 Shipped

I am looking forward to doing my nails in that gradient look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> hey! does anyone know where i can get the CP-1 Ceramide Treatment Protein Repair Systems online? thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Groupon has it for the hong kong area (you order online, but you have to pick it up in person)
http://www.groupon.hk/deals/beauty/cp-1-ceramide-treatment-protein-repair-systems-1/718507496?CID=HK_AFF_5600_225_5383_1&amp;nlp&amp;utm_source=GPN&amp;utm_medium=afl&amp;utm_campaign=200078

other sites I found (I haven't personally used them)

1plus1-kr.com looks like they ship worldwide

http://1plus1-kr.com/index.php?route=product/product&amp;product_id=84


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 23, 2014)

anyone gonna preorder the Beauty bag from Beauteque?? is the 3 month option for July, August, and September?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 23, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> anyone gonna preorder the Beauty bag from Beauteque?? is the 3 month option for July, August, and September?


I wasn't too thrilled with the contents, I think Memebox offers better value and better products.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 23, 2014)

I did like you could customize those, but I'm going to pass this time.

I'm on no buy, right now.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> anyone gonna preorder the Beauty bag from Beauteque?? is the 3 month option for July, August, and September?


I pre-ordered. The only thing I probably won't use is the loose shadow. Everything else I'm totally down for! And yea, I think the 3 month option is July-Sept.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone know how long testerkorea takes to ship?


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know how long testerkorea takes to ship?


Forever?

Seriously, my first order took 10+ days to ship and the second took 9 days to ship (just shipped today)

Don't order from them if you want something fast!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 24, 2014)

Testerkorea takes 25+ days or so to Norway.. I hate ordering from them -.-


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Forever?
> 
> Seriously, my first order took 10+ days to ship and the second took 9 days to ship (just shipped today)
> 
> Don't order from them if you want something fast!





Theblondeangel said:


> Testerkorea takes 25+ days or so to Norway.. I hate ordering from them -.-


As long as my order gets here lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

abdolkh said:


> What do Asian females have and others don't? There are few differences to take into account. Teams of scientists and dermatologists who have studied eight Asian cities (Sendai, Japan; Seoul, South Korea; Guangzhou, Shanghai and Harbin, China; Calicut and New Delhi, India; and Manila, Philippines (representative of Malay skin) have some interesting findings to reveal:
> 
> 1. Hyperpigmentation (dark spots) has an earlier onset than wrinkles and laxity (loss of firmness) on Asian skin (compared to Caucasians).
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I really think it has to do with the person's diet.


----------



## Robinssa (Jun 25, 2014)

I ordered the Lucky Sample pack from eopenmarket.com, came to $19.30 with shipping and handling. Love that I can try many bb creams. Fun package to go thru.


----------



## Iris_y (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone... I'm new to this forum .. 

I didn't even think of trying Korean brands until my friend gave me the Etude House collagen moistfull cream set for free to tryout.. It is reallyyyy good ! 

I want to try the mask, all Korean brands seems have lots of different kind, any good one I should try ?


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 26, 2014)

Iris_y said:


> Hi everyone... I'm new to this forum ..
> 
> I didn't even think of trying Korean brands until my friend gave me the Etude House collagen moistfull cream set for free to tryout.. It is reallyyyy good !
> 
> I want to try the mask, all Korean brands seems have lots of different kind, any good one I should try ?


Welcome to the vast world of Korean beauty! It's all downhill (or uphill maybe?) from here! LOL I really love Lioele for skincare. Their sleeping pack is AMAZING http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-v-line-waterdrop-sleeping-pack/

I also really love My Beauty Diary sheet masks, Skin79 BB Creams, The Etude House "Skin Malgem" lines of products, I seriously could go on forever!

Also welcome to Makeuptalk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahlinggg (Jun 26, 2014)

I am going to London from HK for two years.
I may help u to bring any Korea/ Japan skincare and cosmetics, such as 3CE, too cool for school, banila co, innisfree, Etude House and so on. 

Just let me know what products you need asap as I will visit Korea and Japan in next month.


----------



## jolive213 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi all...

Months ago I take a clinical trial with Jarvis Cosmetics; their products also korean... principle behind Jarvis Cream &amp; Serum is TKM(Traditional Korean Medicine).... they say that their product helps in 90% skin problems and I also feel it is good...

Jarvis Cream helps skin invulnerable framework to be at the most healthiest condition and Jarvis Serum enter through skin; actuate the dead platelets with the goal that the blood can stream unreservedly once more.

I am sure it will be helpful for those who are looking for korean products...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Still have not received my TesterKorea order yet... Been almost 1 month now..


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 29, 2014)

My Beautynetkorea order arrived and I am thrilled with the lip stains and the shipping only took nine days. Not bad at all!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Still have not received my TesterKorea order yet... Been almost 1 month now..


If it hasn't come on Monday I would email them and ask!


----------



## myendeavors (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone know what brand this is? It was in episode 12 of Get It Beauty. It's a lip product and I find it so interesting that I want one.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 30, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> I ordered the Lucky Sample pack from eopenmarket.com, came to $19.30 with shipping and handling. Love that I can try many bb creams. Fun package to go thru.


This convinced me to go ahead and buy one of these! I'm new to the Korean makeup market, so this seems like an awesome way to try lots of stuff out. So excited!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is what I got from my eopenmarket lucky box, if anyone is interested. It is the $12.80 one.



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 30, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Here is what I got from my eopenmarket lucky box, if anyone is interested. It is the $12.80 one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a great deal for $12.80!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 30, 2014)

I ordered the eopenmarket $12.80 Lucky Box. Might as well for that price! It looks great.


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't get the http://beautynetkorea.com/ page to work in either firefox or IE. it is all broken up and distorted.. does anybody else have this issue? I really want to browse their stuff.


----------



## Senpai (Jul 2, 2014)

@@avarier Hmm the website worked for me, but I use Google Chrome. Perhaps you could try using that?


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

Guess the world has finally forced me to download chrome.. I will try it.. the things I do for beauty products!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> I can't get the http://beautynetkorea.com/ page to work in either firefox or IE. it is all broken up and distorted.. does anybody else have this issue? I really want to browse their stuff.


It's working fine for me on Firefox. It's a tad bit slow, but still useable. Strange! (And I shouldn't have gone on there because now I see a million things I want! LoL)


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 2, 2014)

does anyone know where I could find re:cope items besides the slowganic cleanser on ebay??


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

I purchased the following from YesStyle.com today.  the Korean Beauty Sample kit looks like this (the bag color and products vary)

 

 
 

Missha Creamy Latte Chocolate Cleansing Foam 
It's Real Manuka Honey Mask [10 pcs]
Citronnelle Mask (5 sheets) [5 sheets]
Korean Beauty Sample Starter Kit [1 set (8 samples + 1 bag)]
Korean Herbal Mask - Hydrating (Cordyceps Sinensis) [23ml x 5 sheets]
Claypatra Mineral Salt Clay Foam Cleanser [1 pc]
Water Sleeping Pack_EX (Travel Size) %5B10ml%5D
Free Gift - Beauty Sample [1 pc]

  

I am pretty happy with yesstyle and beautynetkorea. yesstyle gives you discounts based on your style points - which aren't all thru purchases. For each product you purchase, you can review and get 100 style points. I made bronze, which gives me 3% off plus I got a 10.00 coupon. I will be hitting the next level soon, which is 5% off and 2 10.00 coupons  Plus free shipping with orders over 25.00

memebox - take note on the shipping costs....FREE at 25.00 - always.  No promo code needed


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

Imberis said:


> It's working fine for me on Firefox. It's a tad bit slow, but still useable. Strange! (And I shouldn't have gone on there because now I see a million things I want! LoL)


it broke for me on firefox, so I had to use chrome...


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 5, 2014)

@@biancardi Have you tried those Manuka Honey masks out yet? They sound right up my alley, but I'd love an opinion before I get them.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@biancardi Have you tried those Manuka Honey masks out yet? They sound right up my alley, but I'd love an opinion before I get them.


hi @@pokeballssohard, no I haven't - this will be the first time.  Once I get them, I will post my opinion of them here!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I purchased the following from YesStyle.com today.  the Korean Beauty Sample kit looks like this (the bag color and products vary)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so excited to see Laneige in your order.

I have been wanting to try them for for awhile now.

Just need to save up since I went big at Ulta this week.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 10, 2014)

hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone had tried any neck cream brands? I know that innisfree has their soybean neck firming cream but I haven't heard much about it and wanted some opinions of what people have tried


----------



## Imberis (Jul 14, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Here is what I got from my eopenmarket lucky box, if anyone is interested. It is the $12.80 one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine today. It looks like I got the same foil samples you did, but my bigger samples were an aloe sheet face mask and the Etude House "I'm Blooming" mini set. Really cool! I'm glad I ordered this. There are so many things to try out.


----------



## amidea (Jul 28, 2014)

general question about layering all these awesome different kinds of skincare products... i remember seeing a link somewhere about how to combine everything, but i was wondering if any of you guys have tips/experience with combining these with benzoyl peroxide and/or retin a?  i use benzaclin (benzoyl peroxide + clindamycin) in the am and retin a at night, and i want to be able to try out the various things i get from memebox and other sources but am not sure how to incorporate them without interfering with the bp and retin a.  the link i saw ages ago mentioned putting bp/retin a/other treatment on after various other products, but i'm afraid of having products underneath interfere with the effectiveness of the bp/retin a.

any thoughts?


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 28, 2014)

amidea said:


> general question about layering all these awesome different kinds of skincare products... i remember seeing a link somewhere about how to combine everything, but i was wondering if any of you guys have tips/experience with combining these with benzoyl peroxide and/or retin a?  i use benzaclin (benzoyl peroxide + clindamycin) in the am and retin a at night, and i want to be able to try out the various things i get from memebox and other sources but am not sure how to incorporate them without interfering with the bp and retin a.  the link i saw ages ago mentioned putting bp/retin a/other treatment on after various other products, but i'm afraid of having products underneath interfere with the effectiveness of the bp/retin a.
> 
> any thoughts?


I think you might be referring to this link: http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/ It's probably one of the best Korean skincare layering guides I've seen! I don't know much about the products you're using so I wouldn't be able to tell you when to use them in a layering/ multi-step routine, however I have a few spot treatments and things of that nature that I put on at the end of the routine. I have never had a problem with products interfering with each other, so I would stick to the basis of layering which is usually lightest product to heaviest product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think you might be referring to this link: http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/ It's probably one of the best Korean skincare layering guides I've seen! I don't know much about the products you're using so I wouldn't be able to tell you when to use them in a layering/ multi-step routine, however I have a few spot treatments and things of that nature that I put on at the end of the routine. I have never had a problem with products interfering with each other, so I would stick to the basis of layering which is usually lightest product to heaviest product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for this! This is indeed very detailed and extremely helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

got my haul from yesstyle.com today!!  It took a long time because there was an item that was out of stock and I finally just replaced it with something else
 

Creamy Latte Chocolate Cleansing Foam [172ml] 1024001956 1 US$10.57 US$10.57 Shipped
It's Real Manuka Honey Mask [10 pcs] 1030908744 1 US$17.37 US$17.37 Shipped
Korean Beauty Sample Starter Kit [1 set (8 samples + 1 bag)] 1032449401 1 US$11.54 US$11.54 Shipped
Korean Herbal Mask - Hydrating (Cordyceps Sinensis) [5 pcs] 1033571757 1 US$9.39 US$9.39 Shipped
Claypatra Mineral Salt Clay Foam Cleanser [1 pc] 1035442524 1 US$16.39 US$16.39 Shipped
Water Sleeping Pack_EX (Travel Size) [10ml] 1035841907 1 US$5.44 US$5.44 Shipped
Free Gift - Beauty Sample [1 pc] 1023108346 1 US$0.00 US$0.00 Shipped
Mint Collagen Mask [10 pcs] 1022554186 1 US$14.19 US$14.19 Shipped


----------



## Sprinklesugars (Jul 30, 2014)

I absoutely love asian skin care! I believe it even better than the skin care in America. I usually buy my skincare/make-up from SASA, RoseRoseShop, sometimes on Amazon (beware of fakes), W2beauty, Imomoko, and Prettyandcute!

If you are located in the US and cannot wait for shipping, *Imomoko* and *Prettyandcute* are located in the US. The price isn't as cheap as other sites, but the shipping is faster with a decent shipping price. I recommend looking out for deals.

As for *SASA*, it located in China. *RoseRoseShop* and *W2beauty* are located in Korea. All 3 of these sites take about 10-25 days to get your order.

It is extremely bothersome and painful when you have to wait nearly a month for these items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, I am hook into asian cosmetics! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Sprinklesugars (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> got my haul from yesstyle.com today!!  It took a long time because there was an item that was out of stock and I finally just replaced it with something else
> 
> Creamy Latte Chocolate Cleansing Foam [172ml] 1024001956 1 US$10.57 US$10.57 Shipped
> 
> ...


Oooh, great haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone tried the 3CE lip pigment?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

I posted this over in the Beauteque BB Bag thread but I thought some of you guys might be interested too. Beauteque just posted on their facebook group that they just launched launched a one-time bag for August. The Head-to-Toe Spa bag.

It comes with 7 different masks and a hair band and it's customizable. http://www.beauteque...ead-to-toe-bag/


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

OOOOOO Looks like fun!!! Good stuff you got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I posted this over in the Beauteque BB Bag thread but I thought some of you guys might be interested too. Beauteque just posted on their facebook group that they just launched launched a one-time bag for August. The Head-to-Toe Spa bag.
> 
> It comes with 7 different masks and a hair band and it's customizable. http://www.beauteque...ead-to-toe-bag/


thank you!! I got 2 of these - one for me &amp; one for my mom - I go back home to visit in a month and I have decided to bring my haul of beauty stuff with me - I am driving, so yeah, I can do that. We can put on our masks and do a game of thrones marathon - she LOVES that series but doesn't have HBO - I bring my computer with me and we watch it on HBO GO.

I have nieces too - I have lots of goodies for them as well!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!! I got 2 of these - one for me &amp; one for my mom - I go back home to visit in a month and I have decided to bring my haul of beauty stuff with me - I am driving, so yeah, I can do that. We can put on our masks and do a game of thrones marathon - she LOVES that series but doesn't have HBO - I bring my computer with me and we watch it on HBO GO.
> 
> I have nieces too - I have lots of goodies for them as well!


I got my bag a little early and it's awesome! They even include a little schedule to show in what order to use the masks throughout the day. I think I'm going to order a few more and hold onto them for Christmas gifts! (I do my shopping WAY early LOL)


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

I've had a few people ask me what stores I buy from online for Korean beauty products. While some of these have been mentioned earlier in this thread, I thought I'd make a list of my personal favorites/stores I have bought from etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.beauteque.com/

http://beautynetkorea.com/

http://www.roseroseshop.com

http://prettyandcute.com/

http://w2beauty.com/

http://www.wishtrend.com/

http://sokoglam.com/

http://en.koreadepart.com/

http://stores.ebay.com/rubyrubyshop 

I'm sure there are more stores that are awesome, but these are the ones that I have actually made purchases from in the past.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

oh good roseroseshop is on your list!

They have 10 packs of masks for $2.10 right now and I want the all!!

The brand is 3W, though.  Are they okay?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> oh good roseroseshop is on your list!
> 
> They have 10 packs of masks for $2.10 right now and I want the all!!


Oooh now I'm going to have to check that out! LOL 

I only made one order from them and it was at least a year ago but I received everything with no issues. Funny enough I think it was a bunch of masks that I ordered! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OH ALSO: I think I remember their shipping was pretty expensive, so it's good to shop around and add stuff to your cart etc to compare shipping costs. 

Beauteque and PrettyandCute might have slightly more expensive prices, but they're in the US and their shipping is not only very fast, but less expensive!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got my bag a little early and it's awesome! They even include a little schedule to show in what order to use the masks throughout the day. I think I'm going to order a few more and hold onto them for Christmas gifts! (I do my shopping WAY early LOL)


This sounds so good.What size is the Skin Food wash off mask btw?

And what flavor/kind?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> This sounds so good.What size is the Skin Food wash off mask btw?
> 
> And what flavor/kind?


It's the full size 100g Rice Wash Off mask. This is the listing for it: http://www.beauteque.com/skinfood-rice-mask-wash-off/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> oh good roseroseshop is on your list!
> 
> They have 10 packs of masks for $2.10 right now and I want the all!!
> 
> The brand is 3W, though.  Are they okay?


I just added a bunch of the sale masks to my cart and the shipping was like, $20 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's actually still a great deal considering how cheap they are. I haven't tried those mask brands before, but I'm always down to try new ones. I just can't get around that shipping cost. I think I might buy some Imperial Birds Nest masks from My Beauty Diary on ebay and call it a day haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just added a bunch of the sale masks to my cart and the shipping was like, $20 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's actually still a great deal considering how cheap they are. I haven't tried those mask brands before, but I'm always down to try new ones. I just can't get around that shipping cost. I think I might buy some Imperial Birds Nest masks from My Beauty Diary on ebay and call it a day haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yuuup!! Not doing that!  I want free shipping!

Although... sooo cheaaap...  50 masks for $50 &gt;.&lt; Plus 16 samples and that other thing I put in that I already cant remember... Gah!  I hate the shipping but even then I would be in mask heaven for a year!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It's the full size 100g Rice Wash Off mask. This is the listing for it: http://www.beauteque.com/skinfood-rice-mask-wash-off/
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow. That really is a great deal. I'm in. Thank you once again!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yuuup!! Not doing that!  I want free shipping!


LOL story of my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LisaLeah said:


> Wow. That really is a great deal. I'm in. Thank you once again!


You're welcome! I've been playing around with mine for the past 24 hours and somehow ended up using almost everything lol! I was So happy with it!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

I happen to like yesstyle.com as well. It is a bit more expensive in some cases, but they do have a program where you can get a "status" to receive more discounts, by purchasing and reviewing products on their site.  Plus you get 10.00 coupons when you reach the next level in your status.

They also have a toll free number available for customers to call!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> LOL story of my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You're welcome! I've been playing around with mine for the past 24 hours and somehow ended up using almost everything lol! I was So happy with it!


Fun! Question what brand/brands are the masks? (besides Skin Food)


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've had a few people ask me what stores I buy from online for Korean beauty products. While some of these have been mentioned earlier in this thread, I thought I'd make a list of my personal favorites/stores I have bought from etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/
> 
> ...


I love love love W2beauty.com. Shipping is free without tracking or 2.50 with and things go out super fast. It makes me feel seriously robbed paying Sephora 5.95.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Fun! Question what brand/brands are the masks? (besides Skin Food)


The ones I got were Skinfood, My Beauty Diary (one sheet and one eye mask), Tony Moly, Holika Holika (x2)



meggpi said:


> I love love love W2beauty.com. Shipping is free without tracking or 2.50 with and things go out super fast. It makes me feel seriously robbed paying Sephora 5.95.


It's been a while since I've ordered from them, but free shipping always makes me SUPER happy! LOL

 and Hask.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 5, 2014)

http://beautynetkorea.com is amazing--they offer free shipping (and it's crazily fast, considering), the prices are often the best (when shipping is taken into account), and they give tons of free samples. They've become my go-to Korean beauty shop, although I still shop at TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop for some hauls (especially larger hauls or sale hauls).


----------



## EmiB (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you guys recommend pore strips for removing black and whiteheads. I've never use one and I was looking at these website, but there so many choices. I would like to know how effective they are. Also are foot peeling mask effective? Which one would you recommend. Thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 6, 2014)

I love nose pore strips, but you do need to be careful on how often they are used. Their results are usually very temporary and can damage the skin if used too often. I'd say safely they can be used once a week, but I used them every other week. I can just tell around the 2 week mark that my pores are starting to get gross from all the makeup and product I put on. 

I have used the Biore ones in the past but recently received the Purederm strips in a Memebox. They work SO much better than the American pore strips. I couldn't believe how well the strip adhered and how well it worked. You can get these on ebay for very cheap. There are lots of scents/types, but this is a great deal on 3 boxes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321478291090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

As for the foot peeling masks, I have mixed feelings on them. I know a lot of people like them, but I found them to be really gross. I used a peeling mask that I got from a Memebox not too long ago. It takes a quite a few days to even start seeing results. For me, it took almost a week to start seeing peeling. My feet started to peel slowly and it was more of a flaking/dryness than a peeling. It took DAYS for the peeling to finish, and every day my sandals would be filled with disgusting dry skin, and my feet looked absolutely horrible. It's just not my cup of tea.

However, foot softening masks I LOVE. I usually get a cheap foot file or pumice stone and do a quick rub down on any rough patches on my feet before using the masks. Then, I put on the softening mask for about 20 minutes. When the masks is off, I feel such an intense difference. My feet feel super soft and moisturized and the effect lasts for weeks for me. 

I most recently used the Holika Holika foot softening mask and it was fantastic: http://www.beauteque.com/holika-holika-baby-silky-foot-mask-sheet/ although I've even used generic brand softening masks and they've also worked well!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie Thanks so much for your list of trusted K-beauty shops! I went ahead and bookmarked all of them; will most likely haul from beauteque pretty soon, or roseroseshop if the shipping isn't too terrible. One question: the link to rubyrubyshop on ebay doesn't work. Is this the place to go, or an imposter? They do claim to be real: http://stores.ebay.com/real-rubyrubyshop


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@MissJexie Thanks so much for your list of trusted K-beauty shops! I went ahead and bookmarked all of them; will most likely haul from beauteque pretty soon, or roseroseshop if the shipping isn't too terrible. One question: the link to rubyrubyshop on ebay doesn't work. Is this the place to go, or an imposter? They do claim to be real: http://stores.ebay.com/real-rubyrubyshop


wow! I didn't even know rose rose shop had an ebay store.

I just went to roseroseshop.com and made a purchase just last week! haha


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@MissJexie Thanks so much for your list of trusted K-beauty shops! I went ahead and bookmarked all of them; will most likely haul from beauteque pretty soon, or roseroseshop if the shipping isn't too terrible. One question: the link to rubyrubyshop on ebay doesn't work. Is this the place to go, or an imposter? They do claim to be real: http://stores.ebay.com/real-rubyrubyshop


I haven't seen that link before, so I'm not sure if it's real or not. If I click this link: http://stores.ebay.com/RubyRubyshop it takes me to the real shop. I wonder why it's not working for you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you need to look it up manually, their ebay user name is RubyRuby76. That might work for you! *fingers crossed!


----------



## EmiB (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you, MissJexie!

I did order the spa bag per your review. This will give chance to try to foot softening mask.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Thank you, MissJexie!
> 
> I did order the spa bag per your review. This will give chance to try to foot softening mask.


That's awesome!! I hope you love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

I just bought a pack of 15 snail masks!  I am so obsessed with snail slime!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't seen that link before, so I'm not sure if it's real or not. If I click this link: http://stores.ebay.com/RubyRubyshop it takes me to the real shop. I wonder why it's not working for you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you need to look it up manually, their ebay user name is RubyRuby76. That might work for you! *fingers crossed!


Thank you! The link in your original post still doesn't work for me, but the one you just gave does, even though they look the same - wtf. In any case, it looks like "Real Ruby Ruby Shop" (from my query) is not, in fact, the real Ruby Ruby Shop. And the selection in the really truly real shop looks awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just bought a pack of 15 snail masks!  I am so obsessed with snail slime!


I love me some snail goo! ;D



flushblush said:


> Thank you! The link in your original post still doesn't work for me, but the one you just gave does, even though they look the same - wtf. In any case, it looks like "Real Ruby Ruby Shop" (from my query) is not, in fact, the real Ruby Ruby Shop. And the selection in the really truly real shop looks awesome! Thanks again.


Yay! I'm so glad it worked! I buy from Ruby Ruby Shop a lot and have always been pleased!


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 8, 2014)

I am getting a 3CE lip pigment in my August Qbox. Does anyone have any experience with this product or brand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I am getting a 3CE lip pigment in my August Qbox. Does anyone have any experience with this product or brand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm, just looked them up on google and I don't even think I've seen those before, but I did see some reviews and stuff on google/youtube that you might want to check out!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I am getting a 3CE lip pigment in my August Qbox. Does anyone have any experience with this product or brand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


omg it's like one of the most pigmented thing I've ever tried! I love their site too~ Unfortunately they haven't branch out to Europe..


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

If anyone is obsessed with fun lip pigments, do try Innisfree's Lip tint mousse. It is my current fav! The price is cheaper than 3CE too (unless you are in HK/ Korea and can purchase instore). I see the Innisfree one in alot of Pony's beauty diary and decided to give it a go. Only negative is if you have chapped lips= disaster. Scrub beforehand!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> If anyone is obsessed with fun lip pigments, do try Innisfree's Lip tint mousse. It is my current fav! The price is cheaper than 3CE too (unless you are in HK/ Korea and can purchase instore). I see the Innisfree one in alot of Pony's beauty diary and decided to give it a go. Only negative is if you have chapped lips= disaster. Scrub beforehand!


ooh I love Innisfree and I love lip tints, so I'm thinking I have to look into these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ooh I love Innisfree and I love lip tints, so I'm thinking I have to look into these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I promise, those are so good!

....And then memebox comes out with a lipstick box. Oops :X


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

my beautynetkorea order came today!  This was my "honey" box that I made - they gave me lots of samples too and because it was over 50.00, I got a free bb cream that is supposed to be matte

the blueberry sleeping pack smells like blueberries.  The pot is so cute too - looks like an old fashioned honey jar.  The tonymoly apple does smell like fresh apples!   I did try the tonymoly bb cream on my hand, and it isn't greasy, so I will try it on my face tonight to see how well the color matched.

I already own the secret key spot remover &amp; facial mist - I love them so much, I got more.  The cleanser is new to me, but I am sure I will enjoy it, as it is from the same line as the remover/facial mist


----------



## EmiB (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my beautynetkorea order came today!  This was my "honey" box that I made - they gave me lots of samples too and because it was over 50.00, I got a free bb cream that is supposed to be matte
> 
> the blueberry sleeping pack smells like blueberries.  The pot is so cute too - looks like an old fashioned honey jar.  The tonymoly apple does smell like fresh apples!   I did try the tonymoly bb cream on my hand, and it isn't greasy, so I will try it on my face tonight to see how well the color matched.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice haul. Let me know how the cleanser works. Which cleanser so far is you favorite from the Korean brands?


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 13, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Looks like a nice haul. Let me know how the cleanser works. Which cleanser so far is you favorite from the Korean brands?


I have this cleanser, and I really like it. I'm a sucker for foaming cleansers though.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Looks like a nice haul. Let me know how the cleanser works. Which cleanser so far is you favorite from the Korean brands?


I really like the O&amp; Soapberry cleanser, the Aqua Whip cleanser, Claypatra Mineral Salt Clay Foam Cleanser and Tosowoong Deep Pore Foam Cleanser.  I am like @@ashleylind - I love a good foaming cleanser!!

I will be using this tomorrow, so I will let you know.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@biancardi another vote for Claypatra!!

That inspired me to get the earth/sea coz I'm obsessed with volcano, soil and mud lol. I sound like a hobo nerd.

And you are inspiring me to haul from beautynet/ jolse atm. They are quite generous with samples~ I spied on their sites and saw some sales going on. *grabs hair in distress*

I haven't posted a link, but this is the mousse tint I've been raving about. Maybe a review soon...


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

ignore the double post :X


----------



## AriesCosme (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely love Korean products! Been in love with their masks, Innisfree, Dewy Tree, Tony Moly, u name it!

Actaully, I have been checking out this new Korean brand called 3CE. Their make-up products are pretty cool with really awesome vibrant colors.

I have ordered a couples from *CosmeGo *and difinitely love their lip pigment and blusher. The price is quite good and absolutely free shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Been online shopping a lot (SaSa, CosmeGo...) and these are what I have got over the past 2 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 14, 2014)

Any recommendations for hair masks, packs or deep conditioners? Preferably something without argan oil because that seems to make my hair super crunchy and knotted. I loved the scalp detox that came in the detox memebox, but at $10 I need something a little cheaper.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I used the Secret Key AC Cleansing foam this morning - it is a thick, rich cream that foams up nicely.  It is not runny or liquid-y.   It has that scent that this line has - hard to say if it is the bee venom or something else - it is an unusual scent, but I am used to it now.   

I love this line, btw.  I wish they had MORE products in the AC line.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I used the Secret Key AC Cleansing foam this morning - it is a thick, rich cream that foams up nicely.  It is not runny or liquid-y.   It has that scent that this line has - hard to say if it is the bee venom or something else - it is an unusual scent, but I am used to it now.
> 
> I love this line, btw.  I wish they had MORE products in the AC line.


Thank you! I tried last night the bar soap from the Whole grain box (I think) and was very pleased. My skin was very clean, but not dry. Very interesting product and looks like will last long time too.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi another vote for Claypatra!!
> 
> That inspired me to get the earth/sea coz I'm obsessed with volcano, soil and mud lol. I sound like a hobo nerd.
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I'm not the only one head over heels for the Innisfree Mousse tints!! I want them all..Planning on getting 4 and 6 next time Im going to hoard korean products. I have only #1. Which you got?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

@@AriesCosme I've recently gotten into 3CE myself. Got 3 lip crayons the other day. They're seriously amazing, pigmentation on point, non-drying, lasts quite long on the lips.. Just great quality!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

my skinfood black pomegranate deluxe kit came today!!

I got it off ebay for 12.90

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161180084674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

It is SO cute!!    I love these mini's.  I cannot wait to try them out - but since pom is very rich, I will save this for winter.  I will just bask in its berry colored glory for now.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my skinfood black pomegranate deluxe kit came today!!


This whole line was the very first purchase of Korean products I made. I can't recommend it enough for anti-aging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 15, 2014)

I had to order some BB cream and I always throw in something cheap n cute because I can't resist. I am putting this on in public ALL THE TIME because I am a woman-child.




It's Holika Holika Heartful Moisture in Pink Barbie.


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is an earlier Korean product which has not been launched yet... [SIZE=10pt]Jarvis Cosmetics (JARVISCOSMETICS DOT COM)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]They are providing clinical trial for skin care... I have done my clinical trial with them and is happy with results...[/SIZE]


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys! 

Just saw that Beauteque is having a sale on acne care products. 20% off: 

http://www.beauteque.com/acne/

They also do free shipping over $35, and are based in the US, so you stuff comes really fast!

I am picking up some innisfree Jeju Bija Anti Trouble Skin because it's one of my favorite toners.

Also the My Beauty Diary 2013 Limited Edition Set comes with 12 masks and is on sale for $15.60, making each mask only $1.30!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

I finally picked up the Beauteque mask pack. Yesterday, I ordered 20 different Etude House I Need You sheet masks, so I picked up another 9 I wasn't getting at Beauteque, to get me to free shipping.

And now I need to cool it with the masks for a bit. I've only used 2 of the 30 I got 2 weeks ago. And I've only used one mask from Memebox's Mask 4 box. Apparently, I'm storing up for the winter. It's time for lots of mask parties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 18, 2014)

I keep trying to find the My Beauty Diary Vanilla aroma mask being sold individually. I obsessively check ebay for it. I don't want to buy a box of 10 before trying one first.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I finally picked up the Beauteque mask pack. Yesterday, I ordered 20 different Etude House I Need You sheet masks, so I picked up another 9 I wasn't getting at Beauteque, to get me to free shipping.
> 
> And now I need to cool it with the masks for a bit. I've only used 2 of the 30 I got 2 weeks ago. And I've only used one mask from Memebox's Mask 4 box. Apparently, I'm storing up for the winter. It's time for lots of mask parties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use a sheet mask every other night LOL I'm completely addicted to them! But I have a 13 step skincare routine (12 without a mask) so it wouldn't kill me to cut back on them every now and then haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

oh man, that sale on those acne products is calling me.  I have a couple of huge zits right now (yes, you can get huge zits when you are older!)  and I need something to calm it down.

how long is that sale going for, @@MissJexie?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh man, that sale on those acne products is calling me.  I have a couple of huge zits right now (yes, you can get huge zits when you are older!)  and I need something to calm it down.
> 
> how long is that sale going for, @@MissJexie?


The e-mail I got says the sale ends September 15th, which is awesome. I need to save up some money to make my order because I am broookkkee right now LOL


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The e-mail I got says the sale ends September 15th, which is awesome. I need to save up some money to make my order because I am broookkkee right now LOL


oh thank goodness!!  I am going on vacation, so I don't want to spend all of my money on products right now - lol

I need to get on their mailing list....running off to their site..


----------



## blinded (Aug 18, 2014)

So, after reading all the talk of masks here, I decided to try out my Innis Tea Tree mask that came today and found myself shopping for masks. Bought the MBD vanilla off of aliexpress and a 10 pack of the Benton High Content Snail Bee masks from beautynetkorea (20% off and free shipping works for me!).


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I use a sheet mask every other night LOL I'm completely addicted to them! But I have a 13 step skincare routine (12 without a mask) so it wouldn't kill me to cut back on them every now and then haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm currently at a 9-step routine. What's your 13 step one? I'm always looking for ways to use more products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

1. Oil Cleanser

2. Foam Cleanser

3. Booster

4. Toner

5. Gel Exfoliator

6. Sheet Mask

7. Eye Cream

8. Essence

9. Serum

10. Moisturizer

11. Sleeping Pack

12. Spot /Redness Treatment

13. Overnight Lip Treatment 

This is my nighttime routine, my morning one is a LOT more simple!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

@@MissJexie What do you use for a Spot/Redness Treatment? That's something I need to add to my routine for sure.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> So, after reading all the talk of masks here, I decided to try out my Innis Tea Tree mask that came today and found myself shopping for masks. Bought the MBD vanilla off of aliexpress and a 10 pack of the Benton High Content Snail Bee masks from beautynetkorea (20% off and free shipping works for me!).


Be reallyyyy careful with aliexpress. They sell tons and tons of fake stuff. And are known for selling fakes and tricking customers. Just a heads up.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> 1. Oil Cleanser
> 
> 2. Foam Cleanser
> 
> ...


Thanks! I definitely need a booster in my line up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, an oil cleanser has been on my wish list for awhile now. Anyone have an recommendations?


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Be reallyyyy careful with aliexpress. They sell tons and tons of fake stuff. And are known for selling fakes and tricking customers. Just a heads up.


Yeah, I know aliexpress is full of fakes just like ebay and wish.com. I wouldn't trust most skin care or cosmetic products from there, but I'm willing to take the chance on a face mask.


----------



## ninahaska (Aug 19, 2014)

Is there any way to recognize fakes before you spend money? For example what details should be check on photos?


----------



## EmiB (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> 1. Oil Cleanser
> 
> 2. Foam Cleanser
> 
> ...


What is the booster for? Curious.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@MissJexie What do you use for a Spot/Redness Treatment? That's something I need to add to my routine for sure.


I don't like using any harsh "acne treatments" so I use the Ciracle Red Spot Cream. I lay it on pretty thick over any red mark or small breakout and usually it's gone down significantly by the morning. 



ashleylind said:


> Thanks! I definitely need a booster in my line up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, an oil cleanser has been on my wish list for awhile now. Anyone have an recommendations?


I have a few favorites but at the moment I'm using the Recipe by Nature Green Tea Cleansing Oil. It takes my makeup off super fast with very little effort, so I'm really loving it.  A few others I've tried and liked:

-Holika Holika Soda Pore Cleansng BB Deep Cleansing Oil

-Mizon Real Soybean Deep Cleansing Oil

-Gyunyu Non Additive Makeup Cleansing Oil


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

EmiB said:


> What is the booster for? Curious.


A booster is basically a product that goes on at a certain time during the skincare process that allows the products to absorb better. Essentially it prepares the skin to accept more product. I use mine right after oil/foam cleansing and before my toner. If you can find a more watery booster, it's also good to use if you're layering your skincare products and find that something is making your skin feel sticky. Sometimes a sheet mask will do that to me, so I use my booster to kind of break down that stickiness and let me add more products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

ninahaska said:


> Is there any way to recognize fakes before you spend money? For example what details should be check on photos?


Since a lot of time the pictures are stolen from other sites, it's hard to judge just by the photos. The easiest way to tell is the price. "If it seems too good to be true, it probably is" completely applies. For example, Urban Decay naked palettes cost $64 at Sephora, but on aliexpress you can buy them for $10. Even with a huge mark up by Sephora and Urban Decay, no way it's real for that price. Sellers will also not put the complete name of the product, probably so they can say that they aren't claiming it's authentic. So Naked palettes may be called "Decay Nake" or "Urban Palette". I just assume any North American make up product shipping from China, Hong Kong etc is counterfeit. 

Not sure if there are a lot of fakes of Korean products, haven't researched that.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Since a lot of time the pictures are stolen from other sites, it's hard to judge just by the photos. The easiest way to tell is the price. "If it seems too good to be true, it probably is" completely applies. For example, Urban Decay naked palettes cost $64 at Sephora, but on aliexpress you can buy them for $10. Even with a huge mark up by Sephora and Urban Decay, no way it's real for that price. Sellers will also not put the complete name of the product, probably so they can say that they aren't claiming it's authentic. So Naked palettes may be called "Decay Nake" or "Urban Palette". I just assume any North American make up product shipping from China, Hong Kong etc is counterfeit.
> 
> Not sure if there are a lot of fakes of Korean products, haven't researched that.


I've seen alot of fake korean cosmetics actually on aliexpress. It's huge down there so they prob assume people would be interested in fakes for alot cheaper.


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've seen alot of fake korean cosmetics actually on aliexpress. It's huge down there so they prob assume people would be interested in fakes for alot cheaper.


Good to know. I probably wouldn't even look at aliexpress if I was buying something that costs more than a sheet mask. I'd rather order from the many online stores that I'm sure aren't going to send fakes.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Good to know. I probably wouldn't even look at aliexpress if I was buying something that costs more than a sheet mask. I'd rather order from the many online stores that I'm sure aren't going to send fakes.


Yea! ^^ I only buy jewlery and clothes on there myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't like using any harsh "acne treatments" so I use the Ciracle Red Spot Cream. I lay it on pretty thick over any red mark or small breakout and usually it's gone down significantly by the morning.
> 
> I have a few favorites but at the moment I'm using the Recipe by Nature Green Tea Cleansing Oil. It takes my makeup off super fast with very little effort, so I'm really loving it.  A few others I've tried and liked:
> 
> ...



Thanks! I was actually looking at the Recipe By Nature and Holika Holika ones. Guess I'll pick one of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> A booster is basically a product that goes on at a certain time during the skincare process that allows the products to absorb better. Essentially it prepares the skin to accept more product. I use mine right after oil/foam cleansing and before my toner. If you can find a more watery booster, it's also good to use if you're layering your skincare products and find that something is making your skin feel sticky. Sometimes a sheet mask will do that to me, so I use my booster to kind of break down that stickiness and let me add more products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have the same problem with the sheet masks, I guess I have to try adding a booster? Can you recommend any?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

seachange said:


> I have the same problem with the sheet masks, I guess I have to try adding a booster? Can you recommend any?


Boosters are kind of a pain in the butt to find separately, believe it or not. I've gotten 2 different ones from Memebox, the galactomyces booster as well as the dear by enprani "booskin" one. But most boosters are mixed in with a toner or with an essence to make less steps in a skincare routine.

However I do have some that I've used that have gentle toners in them so I basically use a more heavy duty toner after using these:

1. Skin79 Homme Active Booster

2. Nature Republic Whitening Collagen Dream 90 Skin Booster

You want to avoid the booster/essence combos, because the idea is for your booster to have a more water-like consistency so it doesn't ADD to the stickiness or heaviness of your skincare. 

Another option that I have done in the past when my skin gets sticky after a sheet mask or certain product, is use a cleansing water on a cotton pad. While these are normally used as a way to "quickly" clean your face without having to rinse, I find that they do a good job getting rid of the sticky residue that some masks leave behind without removing the previous products that you've already put on your skin. One I really like is Etude House "I'm Blooming" Clear Cleansing Water. I was actually not a fan of it as a cleansing water because it was a bit too mild cleaning-wise, but it works really perfectly when put on a cotton pad to remove residue!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope that helps!


----------



## seachange (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Boosters are kind of a pain in the butt to find separately, believe it or not. I've gotten 2 different ones from Memebox, the galactomyces booster as well as the dear by enprani "booskin" one. But most boosters are mixed in with a toner or with an essence to make less steps in a skincare routine.
> 
> However I do have some that I've used that have gentle toners in them so I basically use a more heavy duty toner after using these:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, MissJexie, very helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, Sorry to keep asking, but will a micellar water do the same job as cleansing water, don't know the difference &amp; have a micellar water.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

seachange said:


> Thanks a lot, MissJexie, very helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, Sorry to keep asking, but will a micellar water do the same job as cleansing water, don't know the difference &amp; have a micellar water.


They're pretty much the same, however I suggested the Etude House one specifically because it's, well, not a very GOOD cleansing water, LOL. It works better for me as a booster. If your micellar water is too good at cleansing your skin, it's going to remove any product that you put on prior to it and not be good to use as a booster. For example, if you use it as a booster, and you want to remove the stickiness from a mask, you may end up removing any other product you put on before using the mask.

My suggestion is to find a booster/toner combo and use them before toning and directly after cleansing. If you can't, a micellar water or cleansing water may not do the exact job of a booster (to prepare your skin for more products) but they will help remove the sticky residues from masks.

I hope that makes sense! I'm basically trying to say that boosters are not the same thing as cleansing water, and do different things. However if you're ONLY looking to remove sticky residue from masks, a cleansing water, used sparingly and gently, will probably help do that just fine. If you're looking to actually add a booster to your skincare routine, you wouldn't be able to just replace a booster/toner with a cleansing water.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (over-complicated responses are like my superpower, sorry! LOL)


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> A booster is basically a product that goes on at a certain time during the skincare process that allows the products to absorb better. Essentially it prepares the skin to accept more product. I use mine right after oil/foam cleansing and before my toner. If you can find a more watery booster, it's also good to use if you're layering your skincare products and find that something is making your skin feel sticky. Sometimes a sheet mask will do that to me, so I use my booster to kind of break down that stickiness and let me add more products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for this. Now using a booster totally makes sense. I always thought it was interchangeable w/ a toner.

Which booster do you like?

Or did you hear good things about?

EDIT: OOPS..just saw your above posts. Nevermind. Question answered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks for this. Now using a booster totally makes sense. I always thought it was interchangeable w/ a toner.
> 
> Which booster do you like?
> 
> ...


haha no problem, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have the galactomyces booster from Whole Grain, I've used it up already but it did a good job. Also the ones I mentioned above are my current faves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha no problem, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have the galactomyces booster from Whole Grain, I've used it up already but it did a good job. Also the ones I mentioned above are my current faves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do! And it's still unopened.

But now that I know it's many uses I already need a bigger bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I do! And it's still unopened.
> 
> But now that I know it's many uses I already need a bigger bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL story of my life!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A product will sit in my "to use" storage bin for months, and when I finally get around to using it, I love it and think "I need to buy stock in this product immediately!" haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I hope that makes sense! I'm basically trying to say that boosters are not the same thing as cleansing water, and do different things. However if you're ONLY looking to remove sticky residue from masks, a cleansing water, used sparingly and gently, will probably help do that just fine. If you're looking to actually add a booster to your skincare routine, you wouldn't be able to just replace a booster/toner with a cleansing water.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (over-complicated responses are like my superpower, sorry! LOL)


Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation, really appreciate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it all makes sense now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 20, 2014)

I love how sweet everyone is on here!!!  Such a nice place to pop in and see kind posts and women acting like adults and supporting each other online!  :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I love how sweet everyone is on here!!!  Such a nice place to pop in and see kind posts and women acting like adults and supporting each other online!  :wub:


I love it too! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Definitely a fun, stress-free thread for sure!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

If anyone was interested in the KPop Beauty Box, it looks like they are going to start taking pre-orders on September 6. I will definitely be ordering; I'd like to see how that box compares to memebox.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> If anyone was interested in the KPop Beauty Box, it looks like they are going to start taking pre-orders on September 6. I will definitely be ordering; I'd like to see how that box compares to memebox.


They dont ship international dont they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> If anyone was interested in the KPop Beauty Box, it looks like they are going to start taking pre-orders on September 6. I will definitely be ordering; I'd like to see how that box compares to memebox.


I'm super excited and will definitely be getting a box! Has a price been mentioned yet? I'm hoping they make it big, so that Memebox has a competitor. Maybe that will keep both companies in line with honest boxes and good customer service.



Theblondeangel said:


> They dont ship international dont they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not yet. When I signed up, I mentioned our European friends loving South Korean skincare as well.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like they will be shipping from US and I hope better customer service.



ashleylind said:


> I'm super excited and will definitely be getting a box! Has a price been mentioned yet? I'm hoping they make it big, so that Memebox has a competitor. Maybe that will keep both companies in line with honest boxes and good customer service.
> 
> Not yet. When I signed up, I mentioned our European friends loving South Korean skincare as well.


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> If anyone was interested in the KPop Beauty Box, it looks like they are going to start taking pre-orders on September 6. I will definitely be ordering; I'd like to see how that box compares to memebox.


i'm signing up!!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 20, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Looks like they will be shipping from US and I hope better customer service.


me too -.-'


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm super excited and will definitely be getting a box! Has a price been mentioned yet? I'm hoping they make it big, so that Memebox has a competitor. Maybe that will keep both companies in line with honest boxes and good customer service.
> 
> Not yet. When I signed up, I mentioned our European friends loving South Korean skincare as well.


I saw on facebook that someone had asked about cost. They said it would vary depending on what was in the box. I'm hoping they don't exceed $25-$30, unless it's a special box.


----------



## seachange (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just saw that Beauteque is having a sale on acne care products. 20% off:
> 
> ...


Oh, no, they don't ship to Australia....


----------



## EmiB (Aug 21, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I saw on facebook that someone had asked about cost. They said it would vary depending on what was in the box. I'm hoping they don't exceed $25-$30, unless it's a special box.


Do you know, if they will be including full size products? I see that they've listed some reputable Korean brands on their website. I hope see their products in the boxes.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 21, 2014)

I got my VDL triple bar tint in pink today. It's as good as everyone says, now I want them all! :wub:


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

Can anybody recommend their favorite foam cleanser to use? Preferably I'd like something for oily skin, but I'll look into any suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also- has anybody tried this TonyMoly Tea Tree Sebum &amp; pore lotion? I've seen a couple reviews, but not many.

http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1383808964/tony-moly-im-real-tea-tree-sebum-pore-lotion


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> 1. Oil Cleanser
> 
> 2. Foam Cleanser
> 
> ...


I still can't get my head around these 13 steps,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> way too complicated for me, sorry to keep asking...

How come the exfoliator is after the toner, I thought it is after cleansing?

The spot treatment - does this apply to all types of spot treatments, I have the Societte Eye Tangle Spot Black Gel from the Anti-aging box, which targets wrinkles around the eye, mouth and forehead area, the info card doesn't say when to apply it, so because it's a gel, I've been putting this after the essence and the eye cream, now I think it might be wrong?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

my rule of thumb


cleanse, exfoliate.
moisturizing my face, from most liquidy first to creams last
spot treatments for zits come last for me


this is for daytime

For nighttime


cleanse
maybe a peeling gel
Sheet mask or a mask of some kind
moisturizing my face, from most liquidy first to a sleeping pack last
spot treatments for zits come last for me
lip treatment - one of my many, many hydrating lip balms that I MUST use
I also care for my hands, arms and feet as well

Hands/arms daytime


Lotion
sunscreen


Hands/arms nighttime


I use a body butter for my hands/arms. 
I also use an oil for my elbows, as they do get rough.
My nails - if I am not wearing polish, a cuticle oil

Feet morning


exfoliate
buffer
lotion


Feet night


heavy duty foot balm
If my toe nails are not polishes, a cuticle oil

I do use the hand and foot masks, but I horde those - lol


----------



## blinded (Aug 22, 2014)

I bought some Missha Anti-Trouble patches on a whim when I was dealing with a bad breakout last month. Tried one out last night and I really wish I had taken a before and after picture. I honestly wasn't expecting it to really work, but what a difference. The spot is no longer raised and most of the redness is gone. And it even stayed in place after all the other products that I slathered on my face first.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> Can anybody recommend their favorite foam cleanser to use? Preferably I'd like something for oily skin, but I'll look into any suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also- has anybody tried this TonyMoly Tea Tree Sebum &amp; pore lotion? I've seen a couple reviews, but not many.
> 
> http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1383808964/tony-moly-im-real-tea-tree-sebum-pore-lotion


I LOVE the Mizon Snail Repair Foaming Cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and unfortunately I haven't tried the tonymoly lotion...but now I'm curious about it! LOL



seachange said:


> I still can't get my head around these 13 steps,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> way too complicated for me, sorry to keep asking...
> 
> How come the exfoliator is after the toner, I thought it is after cleansing?
> 
> The spot treatment - does this apply to all types of spot treatments, I have the Societte Eye Tangle Spot Black Gel from the Anti-aging box, which targets wrinkles around the eye, mouth and forehead area, the info card doesn't say when to apply it, so because it's a gel, I've been putting this after the essence and the eye cream, now I think it might be wrong?


There's no hard and fast rule on what order you should do things in, really, although there are ways that your products are most effective. 

I use a gel exfoliator from Paula's Choice. As much as I love Korean skincare, NOTHING beats a Paula's Choice exfoliator, lol. The directions on the bottle say to use on "cleansed, toned skin." I've been using it for a long time, so I have worked it into my Korean routine by using it after oil, foaming, toning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The whole rule of "lightest to heaviest" is truly just a guide. If you take it too literally you'll be putting things on and not getting the full effect of them. For example, if you're putting a spot treatment on at the beginning of your routine, by the time you've patted and smoothed on a bunch more products, your spot treatment is not going to be there anymore, or at least not as potent as you may have wanted. I chose my order by what works best for me and the products I use. 

Spot Treatments and Eye creams are really one of those things you can use when you want to in your routine. I like to use my eye cream after exfoliating. However the product you described sounds like it can be put on whenever you want. Sounds like you're putting it on at the right time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

Ditto the Mizon snail cleanser. It's one of my favs!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Boosters are kind of a pain in the butt to find separately, believe it or not. I've gotten 2 different ones from Memebox, the galactomyces booster as well as the dear by enprani "booskin" one. But most boosters are mixed in with a toner or with an essence to make less steps in a skincare routine.
> 
> However I do have some that I've used that have gentle toners in them so I basically use a more heavy duty toner after using these:
> 
> ...


have you ever tried the Missha 

Time Revolution Night Repair Turn Over Control Booster??its on sale at the Memeshop and i have 3 points to use and since i apparently need a booster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  , i saw this was on sale on the USA exclusives page and was just wondering your thoughts since i missed out on all of the 'cheaper' items lol


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> have you ever tried the Missha
> 
> Time Revolution Night Repair Turn Over Control Booster??its on sale at the Memeshop and i have 3 points to use and since i apparently need a booster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  , i saw this was on sale on the USA exclusives page and was just wondering your thoughts since i missed out on all of the 'cheaper' items lol


I haven't tried it but I'm DEFINITELY interested in it! I love Missha products so I can't imagine that it wouldn't be awesome! Maybe I should get it and review it... 

(Whenever I want to buy something I don't need, I always insist to my hubby that it's for "review purposes" LOL)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

I've tried the Missha one. It's great!!


----------



## blinded (Aug 22, 2014)

Has anyone bought from WOFA Beauty Store? http://www.wofabeautystore.com It's the only place I can find the Dewytree Tea Tree Porest in Powder Toner (why do the names have to be so long?)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone bought from WOFA Beauty Store? http://www.wofabeautystore.com It's the only place I can find the Dewytree Tea Tree Porest in Powder Toner (why do the names have to be so long?)


I haven't, but I LOVE that stuff.  I was lucky enough to get it in two swaps.


----------



## blinded (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't, but I LOVE that stuff.  I was lucky enough to get it in two swaps.


I haven't looked at anyone's swaps because I can't imagine why someone would want to get rid of it. I seriously noticed an improvement the first time I used it, and I love the way it smells.


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I LOVE the Mizon Snail Repair Foaming Cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and unfortunately I haven't tried the tonymoly lotion...but now I'm curious about it! LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the helpful explanation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it all comes to follow the instructions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't tried it but I'm DEFINITELY interested in it! I love Missha products so I can't imagine that it wouldn't be awesome! Maybe I should get it and review it...
> 
> (Whenever I want to buy something I don't need, I always insist to my hubby that it's for "review purposes" LOL)





Theblondeangel said:


> I've tried the Missha one. It's great!!


Thank you for the responses! Ive been so busy all day trying to keep up with the main memebox thread which is why I've neglected this one. haha

but looks like i will get it and try it out! thanks for your opinions!


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my rule of thumb
> 
> 
> cleanse, exfoliate.
> ...


Thanks a lot, slowly getting all in place


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

I know it was posted in the large memebox thread, but can anyone give me the link for the info about ordering using the 3rd party shipping. Please don't make me try to find it in that thread, I know someone must have bookmarked it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I know it was posted in the large memebox thread, but can anyone give me the link for the info about ordering using the 3rd party shipping. Please don't make me try to find it in that thread, I know someone must have bookmarked it.


It is posted on fanserviced 's blog.

If you just google her blog you will see a detailed post w/ all the info.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> Can anybody recommend their favorite foam cleanser to use? Preferably I'd like something for oily skin, but I'll look into any suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also- has anybody tried this TonyMoly Tea Tree Sebum &amp; pore lotion? I've seen a couple reviews, but not many.
> 
> http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1383808964/tony-moly-im-real-tea-tree-sebum-pore-lotion


I've used the Tony Moly Lemon lotion from that line, and I LOVE it. 

I'm 99% certain that I received a few samples of the Tea Tree one, I'll have to check.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

Has anyone had problems using the 10.00 off coupon that Missha USA send for signing up on their site?  I went to use it and it gave me a totally random $1.22 off.

Thanks.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone had problems using the 10.00 off coupon that Missha USA send for signing up on their site?  I went to use it and it gave me a totally random $1.22 off.
> 
> Thanks.


You probably just need to refresh your cart and it should appear at the bottom as cash back points to use.

Worse comes to worse you can call their CS number in the morning and a live person will help you.


----------



## blinded (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried either of these toners? 

SecretKey Tea Tree Refresh Calming Toner *http://tinyurl.com/nksbs8k *or The Face Shop New Clean Face Mild Toner *http://tinyurl.com/po272ht? *

I'm having a hard time justify paying the price of shipping for the Dewytree toner, so I'm looking for a new mild tea tree toner. I'm open to other recommendations too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 25, 2014)

Enabler Alert!

Missha is having it's big summer sale. (30% off every product)

Also there is a shampoo, conditioner, body wash and lotion travel set that is a GWP with any purchase. New subscribers also get a free travel size Perfect Cover BB cream in #23.

I wonder how the Missha prices in the Memeshop this week will compare.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Enabler Alert!
> 
> Missha is having it's big summer sale. (30% off every product)
> 
> ...


Such an amazing sale! Wish they had the Black Ghassoul stuff in stock though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you know how long the sale lasts for? Can't find an ending date on the site.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 25, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Such an amazing sale! Wish they had the Black Ghassoul stuff in stock though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you know how long the sale lasts for? Can't find an ending date on the site.


The email says till Sept 1st.

If you see anything else you like I suggest you grab it quickly.

The sale just began today so most everything is in stock, but in a few days things will get sold out.


----------



## beautyfish (Aug 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone bought from WOFA Beauty Store? http://www.wofabeautystore.com It's the only place I can find the Dewytree Tea Tree Porest in Powder Toner (why do the names have to be so long?)


i have bought from them before!!

They have many Korean skin care brands, and i bought IOPE bio essence and some masks from them. They are pretty good!

Is Dewytree tea tree Porest in Powder Toner really good? wanna try!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Just a heads up, I just registered for the site and they gave me a coupon code (not sure if it's still for $10) so looks like you can still get a discount for a new account on top of the sale prices, plus the free gift and free shipping. Not bad at all!


----------



## beautyfish (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> Can anybody recommend their favorite foam cleanser to use? Preferably I'd like something for oily skin, but I'll look into any suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also- has anybody tried this TonyMoly Tea Tree Sebum &amp; pore lotion? I've seen a couple reviews, but not many.
> 
> http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1383808964/tony-moly-im-real-tea-tree-sebum-pore-lotion


I have been using Jurlique Balancing foaming cleanser, it’s really good but very pricey, I’m looking for some cheaper alternatives. 

Has anybody tried MAMONDE cotton flower mild foam cleanser? http://www.wofabeautystore.com/index.php?route=catalog/productdetail&amp;pid=474

Or INNISFREE green tea pure cleansing foam?

http://www.wofabeautystore.com/productdetail_pid_46.html#.U_w53fmSx-t


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

I know that Sasa is a really popular option (who doesn't love free shipping?!) but I just wanted to warn everyone (or those that didn't already pick up on this), that in my most recent orders I've gotten some REALLY bad expiration dates. Like a sleeping pack that needed to be used up in less than a month, and a hair treatment that needed to be used up in two weeks (a thick cream treatment in a giant tub that you only use once a week!) I also keep seeing discontinued products on their site (some of which I know were discontinued well over a year ago). So just try to be cautious, especially since I know a lot of us tend to have lots of products in rotation.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know that Sasa is a really popular option (who doesn't love free shipping?!) but I just wanted to warn everyone (or those that didn't already pick up on this), that in my most recent orders I've gotten some REALLY bad expiration dates. Like a sleeping pack that needed to be used up in less than a month, and a hair treatment that needed to be used up in two weeks (a thick cream treatment in a giant tub that you only use once a week!) I also keep seeing discontinued products on their site (some of which I know were discontinued well over a year ago). So just try to be cautious, especially since I know a lot of us tend to have lots of products in rotation.


Sasa is notorious for that. Ratzilla (IIRC) and a bunch of other bloggers have been warning about Sasa's already expired or nearly expired products.

It's especially difficult when buying Japanese stuff from them, because more mid-range Japanese companies don't print expiry dates, but instead change the package design each season. And Sasa has been selling stuff that is sometimes 3 years old. The problem is that you need to know current and previous package designs.

Also, I've seen reports that Sasa sells as "Japanese" stuff that is made specifically for foreign markets, which despite having the same name can have a different ingredient list than what is sold domestically here, and what may or may not be manufactured outside of Japan.

But I can't blame Sasa for that. They are just exploiting the stupidity of Japanese cosme companies who produce a myriad of different versions of the same product for different country-specific markets.

And the no expiration date business? Again, stupid, stupid, stupid...


----------



## blinded (Aug 26, 2014)

beautyfish said:


> i have bought from them before!!
> 
> They have many Korean skin care brands, and i bought IOPE bio essence and some masks from them. They are pretty good!
> 
> Is Dewytree tea tree Porest in Powder Toner really good? wanna try!


I love it, enough that I'm considering spending $15 on shipping just to get it. Since using it my acne break outs have decreased a lot, and I haven't gotten any of the painful, under the skin kind. Just a few small whiteheads. My skin is sensitive and dry so I've always found products for acne prone skin very drying, this one isn't at all.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 26, 2014)

I signed up on Missha website and they sent me a code, but the code is no working. The shipping is free on orders above $40.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 26, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I signed up on Missha website and they sent me a code, but the code is no working. The shipping is free on orders above $40.


The email with my code said something about it not being good on sale pricing. It wouldn't work for me either.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys I'm gonna do something gross, for science!  Will post pictures when something gross happens (behind spoilers for people who don't wanna see gross feet).


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Sasa is notorious for that. Ratzilla (IIRC) and a bunch of other bloggers have been warning about Sasa's already expired or nearly expired products.
> 
> It's especially difficult when buying Japanese stuff from them, because more mid-range Japanese companies don't print expiry dates, but instead change the package design each season. And Sasa has been selling stuff that is sometimes 3 years old. The problem is that you need to know current and previous package designs.
> 
> ...


A couple of the items I purchased were Japanese brands, and only one had an expiration date (it was one of the items about to expire). The second item was thankfully just a bath product (bath salts), so I used them right away and wasn't really concerned at all.

But that IS awful, I hate when products don't have expiration dates. At least with the products I buy that don't have expiration dates here, they tend to be quick turnover items, like skincare you purchase at department stores and such. 

I would never trust something from Sasa without an expiration date, when I first opened my first package with them I was baffled to actually find two products that had a thin coating of dust. That is NOT something you want to see on a purchase, especially for skincare type products!


----------



## EmiB (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried Missha's foam cleansers? I've noticed that they have a few and was wondering how they perform. Thank you!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 26, 2014)

@@cfisher if it had an expiration date, then it wasn't a product intended for the domestic Japanese market. Most likely for China or Taiwan. That's exactly what sasa is doing, selling such items as Japanese. It might be a Japanese brand but it doesn't mean it was made in Japan, or that it's identical to the "same" product sold domestically.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> @@cfisher if it had an expiration date, then it wasn't a product intended for the domestic Japanese market. Most likely for China or Taiwan. That's exactly what sasa is doing, selling such items as Japanese. It might be a Japanese brand but it doesn't mean it was made in Japan, or that it's identical to the "same" product sold domestically.


Ah, that makes sense. Yeah, when I received the product with the date, it had a thin coat of dust. And I did look up the brand to check and see if before I used it, and it was on a few sites that only sold Japanese skincare. But that makes complete sense, and would explain it. Thank you! 

No more Sasa for me!


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

How do you find the expiration date on korean items?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> How do you find the expiration date on korean items?


They usually have either a manufacturing date or an expiration date (or sometimes both). They tend to usually be either on the bottle of the box or the container/inside product, or a lot of times they're printed on the very top/bottom of the product tube. 

From my experience, it varies depending on the brand/product quite a bit.


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They usually have either a manufacturing date or an expiration date (or sometimes both). They tend to usually be either on the bottle of the box or the container/inside product, or a lot of times they're printed on the very top/bottom of the product tube.
> 
> From my experience, it varies depending on the brand/product quite a bit.


So I explored a bit and found some dates stamps on the bottles on the bottom I hadn't noticed before. Guess I should have looked harder first xD

I was looking at the box for the nasarang BB cream from the herbal box.. it has the Samsung logo on the back? how weird!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> So I explored a bit and found some dates stamps on the bottles on the bottom I hadn't noticed before. Guess I should have looked harder first xD
> 
> I was looking at the box for the nasarang BB cream from the herbal box.. it has the Samsung logo on the back? how weird!


They tend to print them on different places, so you usually just have to poke around a bit. From my experience, usually a container that's inside of a box has the date printed on the container instead of the box (I store my stuff based on expiration date, so I only really notice because of how often I have to open boxes to check, then write them on the bottom of the box because I'm just ridiculous like that).

I know that Samsung has a skincare line in Korea, I wonder if it's a skincare line that's part of their company?


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They tend to print them on different places, so you usually just have to poke around a bit. From my experience, usually a container that's inside of a box has the date printed on the container instead of the box (I store my stuff based on expiration date, so I only really notice because of how often I have to open boxes to check, then write them on the bottom of the box because I'm just ridiculous like that).
> 
> I know that Samsung has a skincare line in Korea, I wonder if it's a skincare line that's part of their company?


So weird, I didn't know they did skincare


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

If anybody needs enabling, prettyandcute is having a 25% off the entire site with code semi14


----------



## beautyfish (Aug 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> I love it, enough that I'm considering spending $15 on shipping just to get it. Since using it my acne break outs have decreased a lot, and I haven't gotten any of the painful, under the skin kind. Just a few small whiteheads. My skin is sensitive and dry so I've always found products for acne prone skin very drying, this one isn't at all.


It sounds so amazing! I think I am gonna get it in my next batch of order.

I enjoyed free shipping from WOFA Beauty Store last time, maybe it’s because I got several products from them.

I actually quite like them, things seem cheaper than most of the online stores out there.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 26, 2014)

@@avarier @@cfisher yes, Samsung has several skincare lines. Yes, it's all the same Samsung company.

The same with LG - they own several high end lines - Ohui, Isa Knox and The History of Whoo. I love them all. Hahaha!

In Japan Fujifilm makes cosmetics as well, their most famous line is Astalift. I'm going to blog about Astalift soon. It was the first cosmetics line using astaxanthin (or however you spell it, my phone got a hiccup on this word) in their products. And it's still the leader in that particular area of skincare.

And I believe Toshiba has a stake in one of the smaller niche skincare companies (don't remember the name right off), so it might be so that soon we will see that logo on cosmetics as well.


----------



## beautyfish (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know that Sasa is a really popular option (who doesn't love free shipping?!) but I just wanted to warn everyone (or those that didn't already pick up on this), that in my most recent orders I've gotten some REALLY bad expiration dates. Like a sleeping pack that needed to be used up in less than a month, and a hair treatment that needed to be used up in two weeks (a thick cream treatment in a giant tub that you only use once a week!) I also keep seeing discontinued products on their site (some of which I know were discontinued well over a year ago). So just try to be cautious, especially since I know a lot of us tend to have lots of products in rotation.


I have heard of it too. I used to order from them a lot, but now i dare not to.

There are so many reliable and credible stores in the market, why would i buy from a store which sells expired products?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 26, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Has anyone tried Missha's foam cleansers? I've noticed that they have a few and was wondering how they perform. Thank you!


Their Super Aqua Refreshing Cleansing Foam is my all time favorite cleanser.

It's just perfect.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

@@2catsinjapan I had heard that about LG, but I had no idea they were behind The History of Whoo and Ohui, I know those are both fairly well known high end brands. I didn't know about Toshiba, but I'm not surprised. I know a lot of the companies we think of as just being standard electronics, I've seen selling a lot of beauty related electronics on Korean and Japanese sites. I think we forget that these brands are such major brands overseas. I'm very curious about whether any of their items will be included in Memebox in the future, if they are, than those companies must be wondering about the possibility of entering the US market. 

@@beautyfish I know a lot of people tend to opt for sites with Free Shipping, especially for smaller orders. Sasa also constantly does free shipping on orders as low as $29, which is a really low minimum for free shipping. So I get why people use it, but I really hope they'll reconsider, it's not worth risking it with expired products when it comes to your skin.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 27, 2014)

@@cfisher I really doubt we'll ever see Ohui or Whoo I Memeboxes. The only way for it to happen would be the same as with Iope - discontinued items only. And of course Meme would list some ridiculous price as the total value...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> @@cfisher I really doubt we'll ever see Ohui or Whoo I Memeboxes. The only way for it to happen would be the same as with Iope - discontinued items only. And of course Meme would list some ridiculous price as the total value...


Oh, I didn't mean those two brands (I've seen them on sites I shop through, WAY too expensive). I just meant those companies in general, I definitely don't think the higher end items would ever appear in a Memebox, those companies aren't too worried about sales I'm sure!

So those were discontinued items in the Iope boxes? THAT explains it. Honestly, all the items in the box I could find online in the $10 range (often with free shipping on eBay!) I was really baffled by the "value" of that box because of how cheap those items were online. But I do know Iope tends to be really expensive, so I was wondering why those items were so cheap. No wonder they're getting rid of them in the "Jackpot" boxes. Thanks so much, it's nice to have someone on the inside to tell us the secrets!


----------



## ohsailor (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone know the best place to buy the Bounce Cheese Cream and the peeling booties from?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 27, 2014)

ok so im quiting sass for there dodgy dates stuff,and I've just signed up and in to korea depart, as they seem to do uk shipping and have the most ranges, so my question is to you all ,

is there anything i shouldn't buy from there ,anything not so good waste of money, or should i buy from there and get a feel of it myself ,are there any brands e.g.,masks not as good as the usual brands we buy, 

any advice please be grateful, presently filling my basket with too cool for school products,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 27, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy the Bounce Cheese Cream and the peeling booties from?


i got my last lot direct from the company ,to be fair I've fallen for the melted cheese cream over the bounce cheese cream ,bounce cream is good for autumn /winter, and the melted for spring /summer, the waterball cream is awesome as all year round protection, korea department store does the range.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 27, 2014)

So after we were discussing Sasa's practices on here, it seems that the company's people read this forum as well. Probably they have google alerts for relevant search results. We have Memespies, and also Sasaspies. LOL.

@@cfisher, yep, all discontinued items. Still, if somebody had points to use and a code, it wasn't a bad deal. And somehow I felt safer buying it from Meme than from elsewhere (re expiration dates).

Actually, lots of stuff that Meme puts in their boxes are like that. Some are not even available in Korea, but strictly import brands.

I remember I was trying to google products in one of the first boxes, because I was curious, the "value" of the stuff was listed so high, almost comparable to selective department store cosme. But all I got were hits from Malaysia, that's where the company making the skincare line was located. And it was so obscure I couldn't find any other info about the products. That's why I never bought any boxes, even though I registered a couple of accounts early on (just in case, hahaha!), before the huge Memecraze started.

I don't mind getting discountinued high-end items in Mboxes, as long as the box price is decent (that was the problem with the initial Iope box price) and the expiry dates still have some life in them. Actually, I'd be very interested in such boxes. You reading this Memespies? Hanyul please and Ohui and Whoo and Isa Knox and Sulwhasoo and so on!!! LOL!!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

@@ohsailor In all honesty, the Bounce Cheese Cream has skyrocketed on most sites ever being featured in Memebox, and other sites have completely sold out. KoreaDepart is the only major site of the Korean skincare sites that currently have it in stock, but at $30 you may want to just wait a month or two for other sites to restock it, or actually see if people on here still have it for sale if you're comfortable with that. A LOT of people on here trade and sell the products they don't want, and I know quite a few people were selling them on here in the $10-$15 range, and I think some people still have unused jars they want to trade/sell. As for the peeling booties, all the sites have them, usually in a variety of different brands. If you're planning on ordering other things, I'd suggest KoreaDepart or RoseRoseShop, but if you just want to order those the peeling booties, the shipping costs are too high and you can get them with free shipping on BeautyNetKorea. There's also one type of peeling booties in the Memebox USA Exclusives section if you're located in the US, which also have free shipping (plus you can use a $5 off coupon, so they'd only end up costing you $3...Or $1 if you sign up with a new account to get 2 free points).

@Lornaljblog KoreaDepart has MUCH better prices, so the shipping is made up for (and then some) when you place a decent sized order with them. And I've always received excellent dates on items with them, most of the items I've purchased have at least 2 years before the expiration date, and for the more popular brands most of them have manufacturing dates that are within the past couple of months. I always get a fair bit of sheet masks from them when I place an order, and one thing I love about their site is they tend to only deal with really well established brands (unlike Sasa, where I constantly get no name items that no one else seems to sell...Often times for a reason it seems!) However, I'm especially fond of the sheet masks from Etude House, The Saem, Tony Moly, Mamonde and Innisfree. The ONLY brand that isn't as high quality as the rest is the Dermal brand (which they just added). They're actually not bad sheet masks, but they come in packs of 10 for $5 for a reason. They're great for sheet masks when you just want to relax and don't want it as any sort of treatment, and the collagen ones are pretty good, they just aren't anything special. Sasa actually sells some of theirs for $1, and I received one as a free gift once with an order, so you may have used one before.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> So after we were discussing Sasa's practices on here, it seems that the company's people read this forum as well. Probably they have google alerts for relevant search results. We have Memespies, and also Sasaspies. LOL.
> 
> @@cfisher, yep, all discontinued items. Still, if somebody had points to use and a code, it wasn't a bad deal. And somehow I felt safer buying it from Meme than from elsewhere (re expiration dates).
> 
> ...


Sasaspies?!??! What on earth! Gosh, good thing there's nothing they can do to us (unlike Memespies, who seem to be fond of "punishing" us all!) 

Yeah, I mentioned that I thought it was still a good deal if you were planning to use all the items. I canceled my box because I wasn't interested in all of the items, so it would have been cheaper to buy the ones I was interested in elsewhere (even with points and coupons). I think it's a great idea to sell off discontinued products like that, and I would LOVE if Memebox did that (Memespies, pay attention here!) Even with some of the more mid level brands like Mizon (and even lower brands like Innisfree and Missha) it would be great to buy boxes with the discontinued products, especially since a lot of times they're really great and even well loved products. And Memebox would definitely get a great deal on that sort of thing, and with the more established brands I know a lot of us would happily (and eagerly) buy those boxes since at least we'd know it was a reliable brand. Doing it in the Naked Box style, like with the Iope, would also be great for the higher end brands since most people really don't want to spend that sort of money blindly. But I have a feeling after how the Iope box went, they probably won't be doing more boxes with the higher end brands, sadly. 

The pricing thing is quite ridiculous most of the time. Especially since people don't seem to ever really pay retail for such products. It sort of reminds me of the Chosungah brand. I LOVE their stuff, but it's so hard to find online. KoreaDepart is the only site that has a reasonably sized selection, and half their stuff is listed at retail, while the other half is reduced greatly. Lipsticks from the same line will go for $40 for one and $9 for another, and the lovely flower petal glass bottle toners are reduced from $70+ to $18. When you go to the English Chosungah site the prices are basically all retail (in other words, INSANE) but I'm convinced that no one in Korea (okay, maybe a few people) ever pay their listed prices. 

On a side note, if anyone here has any knowledge on where to get Chosungah products at a decent price, please share your secrets!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 27, 2014)

I saw ChoSungAh being very heavily promoted in K-town in Tokyo when we were there a few weeks ago. The two big stores on the main street had whole displays and armies of sales people ready to demonstrate. And everything seemed to be 40%.

My friend bought something (don't remember what, some makeup thingie, not skincare), I need to ask her how she likes it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I saw ChoSungAh being very heavily promoted in K-town in Tokyo when we were there a few weeks ago. The two big stores on the main street had whole displays and armies of sales people ready to demonstrate. And everything seemed to be 40%.
> 
> My friend bought something (don't remember what, some makeup thingie, not skincare), I need to ask her how she likes it.


From what I've heard, their stuff is always discounted heavily. I think it's really the international sales where people tend to pay retail, their new English version of the site that sells internationally has barely any specials whatsoever, and they charge a FORTUNE for shipping. I saw a few things on special that were reasonable prices, and they wanted me to pay over $100 in shipping, for only a few items that were not heavy (lip set, a small tube of something, and perfumed towelettes). They really don't seem to be on many of the Korean skincare sites, sadly. I love the stuff I've used so far, but I have to admit that a lot of the stuff I want I mostly want because I LOVE their packaging for products.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

I made my first order of Asian Skin Care after trying a My Beauty Diary Sheet mask. My mom saw me and thought I was wearing foundation. This will keep me busy for a little while.
View attachment 6997

View attachment 6996


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

I got the Boscians Cycle Repair Whitening Spot in the LB9. What exactly should I use this for? I don't think it's supposed to go on your entire face, is it for dark circles maybe? I feel a little confused on it &gt;.&gt;

Here's one on ebay if you're not sure what I'm talking about:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOSCIANS-5th-Cycle-Repair-Whitening-spot-Hyaluronic-acid-15ml-1pcs-korea-/161378369921?pt=US_Costume_Accessories&amp;hash=item2592e68181


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the expiration dates on the My Beauty Diary 2013 sheet masks that Beautique is selling, please? Or let me know if there's still a good amount of time to use them before they expire? Thank you!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Can anyone tell me the expiration dates on the My Beauty Diary 2013 sheet masks that Beautique is selling, please? Or let me know if there's still a good amount of time to use them before they expire? Thank you!


Sheet masks generally have a date for 3 years from manufacturing, though I know a lot of people prefer to use them within 2 years.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sheet masks generally have a date for 3 years from manufacturing, though I know a lot of people prefer to use them within 2 years.


Thanks so much!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

Another noob-style question: are cleansing oils meant to be followed by a cleansing foam, or are they fine to use on their own?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Another noob-style question: are cleansing oils meant to be followed by a cleansing foam, or are they fine to use on their own?


Also, I know someone who has used sheet masks 4 and 5 years after the manufacturing date (she purchased them at The Face Shop and a Japanese market in NY), assuming if they were selling them that they were still okay to use. She had no problems with them whatsoever or any sort of bad reaction, and she noted little difference in smell compared to new/fresh ones she purchased afterwards (most of which were manufactured within months of her buying them online), and the only difference she noticed was that the masks that contained alcohol had less of a fruity/floral scent and the smell of alcohol was most noticeable. I'm obviously not suggesting to use really old sheet masks, but I really would not worry about using the sheet masks within that 3 year period. Korean skincare is generally given 3 years for expiration dates, but companies and studies tend to show that skincare can be used for an additional 6 months to 12 months past the expiration date given on labels.

And yes, the cleansing oil step is usually to clean off makeup, which is why those that don't wear makeup often skip this step and why it's only really done at night rather than in the morning and at night. I know some people will skip using a regular cleanser afterwards, but from everything I've read/heard this is a big no no.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry I am late to the LG skincare convo...

But LG also owns Sooryehan. (the premium oriental medicine brand).

And Memebox included some Sooreyhan sheet masks in the Oriental Medicine box.

So maybe we would eventually see some more of their higher end brands pop up in boxes.

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a Luxury or Premium Superbox. I would gladly pay more for it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry I am late to the LG skincare convo...
> 
> But LG also owns Sooryehan. (the premium oriental medicine brand).
> 
> ...


From my experiences with Memebox (fairly limited compared to many people on here, admittedly) the higher end items tend to be brands/products that aren't that easy to find in the US, so it always seems like maybe they're trying to get into the US market a bit. I wonder if that's the case with those brands, it would be nice to see them included in future boxes for sure.

I think that the Iope box may have scared them off, but I have a feeling that they really just went overboard and prepared far too many Iope boxes. I think they need to keep in mind that nowhere near as many people are interested in paying $100 on a Memebox. But they definitely should do more brand boxes, including some of the higher end ones, there's definitely lots of us that are interested and willing/ready to buy!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> From my experiences with Memebox (fairly limited compared to many people on here, admittedly) the higher end items tend to be brands/products that aren't that easy to find in the US, so it always seems like maybe they're trying to get into the US market a bit. I wonder if that's the case with those brands, it would be nice to see them included in future boxes for sure.
> 
> I think that the Iope box may have scared them off, but I have a feeling that they really just went overboard and prepared far too many Iope boxes. I think they need to keep in mind that nowhere near as many people are interested in paying $100 on a Memebox. But they definitely should do more brand boxes, including some of the higher end ones, there's definitely lots of us that are interested and willing/ready to buy!


Absolutely. The allure of reaching thousands of new consumers in the States, Europe etc...is exactly why many of these brands would want to be a part of Memebox. It makes good business sense.

I was talking about this today with the woman who works in the store in NYC that now carries Sooryehan. She said the brand is very hard to find outside of Korea and was really surprised I had already tried their sheet masks. When I told her about the Oriental Medicine box and she saw the contents she couldn't believe it was only $23 plus shipping. We really are getting an amazing value with many of Memeboxes.

As for the Iope boxes, I think it fell short for a multiple of reasons.

Yes, you are right they probably overestimated the # of boxes. For sure.

But also the products included weren't the necessarily the "star" ones. (besides the essence and compact). And I also think the majority of the Memebox core customer, is not easily willing to pay upwards of $75 per box.  (only a small percentage of their customer base would be ).  This is a company that sells out of Princess themed and Cute boxes much faster than say Anti-Aging boxes or some of the more serious ones.

Anyway, just my thoughts.

I love all boxes from Cute to Couture, Princess to Premium.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Another noob-style question: are cleansing oils meant to be followed by a cleansing foam, or are they fine to use on their own?


I'm sure they're fine to use on their own, however I would highly suggest using a foaming/cream cleanser after the oil cleanser. Oil cleansers are best used to remove makeup and debris from the face, and then a cream cleanser after that will actually cleanse the skin. While just using one or the other is probably fine, teaming up both cleansers gets your skin super duper clean! Ever since I started doing both I'm amazed at the difference!

There's actually a non-Korean skincare Q+A thread with a licensed esthetician somewhere that's probably been dormant for a very long time, but I vividly remember that she was like a skincare GURU (lol) and suggested that everyone wash their face 2-3 times both morning and night and she guaranteed that everyone would see positive changes in their skin. Lots of people reported back to say that it worked really well for them and I was immediately skeptical, but it really did change my skin for the better! Long, rambling story short: seriously grab a foaming/cream cleanser and pair it up with your favorite oil cleanser and it'll make all the difference! 

If you want to get really crazy (like me lol) I would grab a few ph-testing sticks, or do a little research on some cream cleansers. Some of them have too high of a ph and can damage the skins protective barrier. I've read that the ph of cream cleansers should be 7 or less.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I made my first order of Asian Skin Care after trying a My Beauty Diary Sheet mask. My mom saw me and thought I was wearing foundation. This will keep me busy for a little while.


OK I LOVE that Beauteque head to toe spa bag. I used it all in one day and it was the best day EVER lol 

Also I have been absolutely dying to get that MBD set. It's a great deal with the discount and with all the sheet masks I've used over the years, the combination of low price and high quality is My Beauty Diary, hands down. I just haven't found any masks in their price range that even compare!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OK I LOVE that Beauteque head to toe spa bag. I used it all in one day and it was the best day EVER lol
> 
> Also I have been absolutely dying to get that MBD set. It's a great deal with the discount and with all the sheet masks I've used over the years, the combination of low price and high quality is My Beauty Diary, hands down. I just haven't found any masks in their price range that even compare!


Someone told me that the My Beauty Diary masks are currently sold on Walmart.com at $13 for a box of ten, and apparently they have a combination pack on there as well. Haven't looked yet, but I know Walmart.com does free shipping for orders over a certain amount (i want to say $50), which is probably the best deal available online at the moment. And I'd suggest avoiding eBay and other similar sites, shockingly enough the fake My Beauty Diary masks are really common on less reputable sites.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone told me that the My Beauty Diary masks are currently sold on Walmart.com at $13 for a box of ten, and apparently they have a combination pack on there as well. Haven't looked yet, but I know Walmart.com does free shipping for orders over a certain amount (i want to say $50), which is probably the best deal available online at the moment. And I'd suggest avoiding eBay and other similar sites, shockingly enough the fake My Beauty Diary masks are really common on less reputable sites.


As weird as this might sound, I actually prefer buying from Beauteque if their prices are only slightly different. I know they're a small company of super sweet, passionate people. Every time I've e-mailed them or had questions etc they've been so happy to help and share their love for k-beauty, and their CEO is just a teenager! I just feel better supporting a small online business over Walmart, and since they're based in the US, shipping is always super fast! (EDIT: Walmart shipping is free with $50 purchase, Beauteque's is free with a $35 purchase in case anyone wanted to know!)

Also since the MBD Limited Edition set from Beauteque's sale is only $15.60 for 12 pieces, and the 10pc sets from Walmart are $13.75, Beauteque's are actually cheaper right now. (Also Walmart has the same Limited Edition set up for $19.88, which is about $4 more expensive than Beauteque. 

Beauteque also has the Strawberry Yogurt 10 pack for $11.68 which is cheaper than walmart's $13.75.

Now that I'm done rambling, I'm actually VERY glad that you informed me that Walmart sells MBD masks, because you're right that many ebay sellers can be sketchy if you're not buying from a top rated seller, and I have totally been eyeing some more  MBD Imperial Bird's Nest masks that were kind of cheap on ebay. You've convinced me not to pull the trigger on them LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> As weird as this might sound, I actually prefer buying from Beauteque if their prices are only slightly different. I know they're a small company of super sweet, passionate people. Every time I've e-mailed them or had questions etc they've been so happy to help and share their love for k-beauty, and their CEO is just a teenager! I just feel better supporting a small online business over Walmart, and since they're based in the US, shipping is always super fast! (EDIT: Walmart shipping is free with $50 purchase, Beauteque's is free with a $35 purchase in case anyone wanted to know!)
> 
> Also since the MBD Limited Edition set from Beauteque's sale is only $15.60 for 12 pieces, and the 10pc sets from Walmart are $13.75, Beauteque's are actually cheaper right now. (Also Walmart has the same Limited Edition set up for $19.88, which is about $4 more expensive than Beauteque.
> 
> ...


I'm not at all familiar with Beauteque, to be honest. So I wasn't familiar with that. I tend to buy from smaller shops in real life, and online when possible, but the shipping costs tend to be obscene for the My Beauty Diary products, and I wasn't sure there was a small company that sold them in the US. I'll have to look into it next time I want to buy more My Beauty Diary masks. 

I actually received fake My Beauty Diary masks on eBay, and it was from a top rated seller with only like one negative feedback out of thousands, so I think it's risky, especially if you're not familiar with their packaging (and the fact that MBD does tend to change their packaging every so often). I think the seller of the skincare products sold mostly to US customers, so I think they just had no way of knowing, but the packaging was really suspicious to me immediately (and I was new to Korean skincare back then), because the printing was a bit off and the coloring was just really bizarre.

As for Walmart, on the plus side, I know a lot of people shop through their site and try to get to the necessary amount for free shopping, so if you're already going to place an order with them it's a great excuse to pick up a box. (I still think it's so bizarre that they sell them!)


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not at all familiar with Beauteque, to be honest. So I wasn't familiar with that. I tend to buy from smaller shops in real life, and online when possible, but the shipping costs tend to be obscene for the My Beauty Diary products, and I wasn't sure there was a small company that sold them in the US. I'll have to look into it next time I want to buy more My Beauty Diary masks.
> 
> I actually received fake My Beauty Diary masks on eBay, and it was from a top rated seller with only like one negative feedback out of thousands, so I think it's risky, especially if you're not familiar with their packaging (and the fact that MBD does tend to change their packaging every so often). I think the seller of the skincare products sold mostly to US customers, so I think they just had no way of knowing, but the packaging was really suspicious to me immediately (and I was new to Korean skincare back then), because the printing was a bit off and the coloring was just really bizarre.
> 
> As for Walmart, on the plus side, I know a lot of people shop through their site and try to get to the necessary amount for free shopping, so if you're already going to place an order with them it's a great excuse to pick up a box. (I still think it's so bizarre that they sell them!)


I looove Beauteque (if you couldn't tell LOL) They (like prettyandcute.com) do have slightly higher prices due to the fact they are based in the US, but because of that, shipping is much lower than other k-beauty sites, and MUCH faster. I'm taking a like 3-4 days, tops. Plus they always have random sales going on (like this most recent one: 20% off acne products) so you can usually get a great deal. Free shipping on a $35 purchase is fantastic too!

And wow that's scary about your ebay story! My roommate and best friend is an ebay seller as his full time job, and it's always a shame that people sell counterfeit products because it makes all sellers look bad. He sells a lot of beauty products (because I help him when there are good deals LOL) and he's always worried about them selling due to jerks who sell fake stuff. I think I'll stick to ordering from Beauteque for the MBD masks from now on. No more ebay window shopping for me LOL (Although RubyRubyShop is the exception. It's the RoseRoseShops ebay store and I've always received excellent quality items from them!)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Absolutely. The allure of reaching thousands of new consumers in the States, Europe etc...is exactly why many of these brands would want to be a part of Memebox. It makes good business sense.
> 
> I was talking about this today with the woman who works in the store in NYC that now carries Sooryehan. She said the brand is very hard to find outside of Korea and was really surprised I had already tried their sheet masks. When I told her about the Oriental Medicine box and she saw the contents she couldn't believe it was only $23 plus shipping. We really are getting an amazing value with many of Memeboxes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know Memebox includes items here and there that are surely dirt cheap for them to acquire, but can easily be given a drastically overinflated value (especially things like sheet masks, lipstick, nail polish, etc). But I have to admit i'm frequently surprised by some of the items included that really do seem high end, and I have noticed that those items tend to be ones that I simply can not find anywhere online, or are only sold on obscure Korean sites. So I do tend to assume those companies sell to Memebox for cheap just to be able to get their name out there. And look how many times some of those items mysteriously vanish across the internet, like the Bounce Cheese Cream. Plus it's so common for items featured in recent Memebox's to suddenly go up in price 200-300% on basically every major Korean skincare site. It's amazing how much influence Memebox has already. And I absolutely agree, so many boxes are of such great value, it definitely makes up for the occasional "dud." 

I do think that Memebox often caters to a younger customer base than many of the high end subscription boxes, and people that purchase such boxes definitely tend to want to get a great value. And I definitely think that most people are hesitant or entirely unwilling to pay for such boxes, and would much rather purchase 3-4 other boxes. And yes, better products could have been selected for the box, and I think the selection of products played a big part in it. Considering that every site online sells most of those products for next to nothing at the moment, it's clear they're not major sellers. 

May I ask which NYC store sells those products? I'm planning to move to NYC in a year or so, so I'd love to know where to go!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2014)

The My Beauty Diary 2013 All In One Mask set all expire different dates in October 2016.

I may have to make another order if I love these as much as the Hyaluronic Acid one! Actually reading the reviews that supposed to be the worst one of their line. So if I thought that one was so amazing what are these going to be like!!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I looove Beauteque (if you couldn't tell LOL) They (like prettyandcute.com) do have slightly higher prices due to the fact they are based in the US, but because of that, shipping is much lower than other k-beauty sites, and MUCH faster. I'm taking a like 3-4 days, tops. Plus they always have random sales going on (like this most recent one: 20% off acne products) so you can usually get a great deal. Free shipping on a $35 purchase is fantastic too!
> 
> And wow that's scary about your ebay story! My roommate and best friend is an ebay seller as his full time job, and it's always a shame that people sell counterfeit products because it makes all sellers look bad. He sells a lot of beauty products (because I help him when there are good deals LOL) and he's always worried about them selling due to jerks who sell fake stuff. I think I'll stick to ordering from Beauteque for the MBD masks from now on. No more ebay window shopping for me LOL (Although RubyRubyShop is the exception. It's the RoseRoseShops ebay store and I've always received excellent quality items from them!)


I tend to buy from Korean skincare sites and stock up all at once, but for smaller orders I don't mind paying a bit extra for the products especially for free shipping. The international sites it tends to not be worth it for smaller orders, since the shipping costs tends to make up the difference in savings for the smaller/US based/free shipping sites and then some! And $35 is pretty easy to reach when you're out of several necessities, thanks for the tip! I think I've heard other people talking about that site on the Memebox thread a fair bit as well.

I LOVE RoseRoseShop, and someone mentioned the RubyRubyShop on eBay and I thought it was such an eerily similar name but didn't really consider it might be the same site, I'll definitely have to keep that in mind. Their site charges a fortune for small orders in regards to shipping, so that's perfect! I didn't even consider that they would sell on eBay, but it makes sense.

I think a lot of people are hesitant to buy makeup off of eBay, because of it's reputation. I admit, after being burned so many times, I just prefer to not risk it, and I have REALLY sensitive skin so I'm always concerned with getting fake or just poorly cared for items. But I think it's great he's making a living that way, do you happen to have his ebay page? (if you're comfortable sharing it, obviously) I'm all for having trusted sellers to browse through here and there!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> May I ask which NYC store sells those products? I'm planning to move to NYC in a year or so, so I'd love to know where to go!


It's a great little store in Chinatown called oo35mm.

But you can buy from them now....

Here is the website http://www.oo35mm.com/

Tons of great brands and really fun stuff!

And free shipping over $65

If you have any questions about any of the products you can call the store.

They are super helpful.

Besides Sooryehan, they sell Isa Knox, Inisfree, Liole, Tony Moly, Etude, Skinfood etc. As well as a bunch of really interesting Taiwanese and Japanese brands and products. It's a treasure trove of Asian goodness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tend to buy from Korean skincare sites and stock up all at once, but for smaller orders I don't mind paying a bit extra for the products especially for free shipping. The international sites it tends to not be worth it for smaller orders, since the shipping costs tends to make up the difference in savings for the smaller/US based/free shipping sites and then some! And $35 is pretty easy to reach when you're out of several necessities, thanks for the tip! I think I've heard other people talking about that site on the Memebox thread a fair bit as well.
> 
> I LOVE RoseRoseShop, and someone mentioned the RubyRubyShop on eBay and I thought it was such an eerily similar name but didn't really consider it might be the same site, I'll definitely have to keep that in mind. Their site charges a fortune for small orders in regards to shipping, so that's perfect! I didn't even consider that they would sell on eBay, but it makes sense.
> 
> I think a lot of people are hesitant to buy makeup off of eBay, because of it's reputation. I admit, after being burned so many times, I just prefer to not risk it, and I have REALLY sensitive skin so I'm always concerned with getting fake or just poorly cared for items. But I think it's great he's making a living that way, do you happen to have his ebay page? (if you're comfortable sharing it, obviously) I'm all for having trusted sellers to browse through here and there!


haha honestly I have no idea what his page is, I'll have to ask him when he gets home from vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> His store is very random though. I know his store is full of beauty products after Christmas as he buys a lot of beauty products etc when sites are unloadign the holiday merchandise on sale, but usually through the rest of the year he sells weird stuff like men's clothing and old video games and boring guy stuff LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's a great little store in Chinatown called oo35mm.
> 
> But you can buy from them now....
> 
> ...


First thing I see when I go to that page is this:

http://www.oo35mm.com/decole-manmaru-mug-with-animal-spoon-pig

now I want one so bad LOL


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's a great little store in Chinatown called oo35mm.
> 
> But you can buy from them now....
> 
> ...


I actually have that store saved in my Yelp for NYC, and I started to browse their website forever ago. They sell these Japanese Lycee eye drops that I love, and can never find anywhere, so I assumed they sold Japanese brands, I'm all the more excited to find out they sell Korean brands as well, especially hard to find/higher end brands. I definitely can't wait to check out their shop, thank you!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha honestly I have no idea what his page is, I'll have to ask him when he gets home from vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> His store is very random though. I know his store is full of beauty products after Christmas as he buys a lot of beauty products etc when sites are unloadign the holiday merchandise on sale, but usually through the rest of the year he sells weird stuff like men's clothing and old video games and boring guy stuff LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, oh, not really my thing at all!

You must come in awfully handy at Christmastime!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> First thing I see when I go to that page is this:
> 
> http://www.oo35mm.com/decole-manmaru-mug-with-animal-spoon-pig
> 
> now I want one so bad LOL


ha! You would have palpitations in that store!

It is CRAMMED with DollyWink lashes, Fairydrops mascara, sprinkled between

overwhelmingly cute Asian trinkets. There are tons of different beauty and skincare brands lining all the shelves with crazy asian graphics. Not to mention a ton of brands you really can't get anywhere but Asia. It's an insane place! I just love it!

Next door there is a pharmacy called the Peoples Pharmacy.

It's like a Duane Reade or Walgreens but everything is ASIAN!!!!

Shiseido Shampoo and Conditioner (not expensive)...Pure Smile masks lining the walls..and most importantly...GREEN TEA Kit Kats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))))))


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually have that store saved in my Yelp for NYC, and I started to browse their website forever ago. They sell these Japanese Lycee eye drops that I love, and can never find anywhere, so I assumed they sold Japanese brands, I'm all the more excited to find out they sell Korean brands as well, especially hard to find/higher end brands. I definitely can't wait to check out their shop, thank you!


They carry alot of niche and hard to get brands.

And yes they have a TON of Korean products.

If you place an online order and have any questions, call the store and ask for Winnie. She is super sweet and really helpful.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> ha! You would have palpitations in that store!
> 
> It is CRAMMED with DollyWink lashes, Fairydrops mascara, sprinkled between
> 
> ...


Oh, dear. Considering the cost of living differences between here (pretty much anywhere!) and NYC, and the fact that I'm going to be going crazy with all of the options for shopping, my bank account is going to be very sad after awhile! 

People's Pharmacy is being added to my Yelp.

Thanks for another great tip!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> First thing I see when I go to that page is this:
> 
> http://www.oo35mm.com/decole-manmaru-mug-with-animal-spoon-pig
> 
> now I want one so bad LOL


Hahaha!!!

I remember those! They were quite popular last year. I saw them at the store and even considered buying. It's part of a larger set of dishes.

And I see they sell Chacott For Professionals. Some of my favorite makeup! Nice!!!

But for some of the drugstore Japanese cosme that they're selling, I see that in many cases those are already discontinued or older products.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for dropping your sheet mask and cleansing oil knowledge, ladies! I recently bought the Recipe: By Nature Rose Cleansing Oil (my first oil!) and am thrilled to know I can get right into it by using it in conjunction with my current cream cleanser. I was planning on hoarding it to use on its own, but I'm way too impatient, and it turns out that would have been the wrong move anyway!

I love this thread - everyone is so nice, knowledgable, and helpful. :wub:


----------



## ohsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@ohsailor In all honesty, the Bounce Cheese Cream has skyrocketed on most sites ever being featured in Memebox, and other sites have completely sold out. KoreaDepart is the only major site of the Korean skincare sites that currently have it in stock, but at $30 you may want to just wait a month or two for other sites to restock it, or actually see if people on here still have it for sale if you're comfortable with that. A LOT of people on here trade and sell the products they don't want, and I know quite a few people were selling them on here in the $10-$15 range, and I think some people still have unused jars they want to trade/sell. As for the peeling booties, all the sites have them, usually in a variety of different brands. If you're planning on ordering other things, I'd suggest KoreaDepart or RoseRoseShop, but if you just want to order those the peeling booties, the shipping costs are too high and you can get them with free shipping on BeautyNetKorea. There's also one type of peeling booties in the Memebox USA Exclusives section if you're located in the US, which also have free shipping (plus you can use a $5 off coupon, so they'd only end up costing you $3...Or $1 if you sign up with a new account to get 2 free points).
> 
> @Lornaljblog KoreaDepart has MUCH better prices, so the shipping is made up for (and then some) when you place a decent sized order with them. And I've always received excellent dates on items with them, most of the items I've purchased have at least 2 years before the expiration date, and for the more popular brands most of them have manufacturing dates that are within the past couple of months. I always get a fair bit of sheet masks from them when I place an order, and one thing I love about their site is they tend to only deal with really well established brands (unlike Sasa, where I constantly get no name items that no one else seems to sell...Often times for a reason it seems!) However, I'm especially fond of the sheet masks from Etude House, The Saem, Tony Moly, Mamonde and Innisfree. The ONLY brand that isn't as high quality as the rest is the Dermal brand (which they just added). They're actually not bad sheet masks, but they come in packs of 10 for $5 for a reason. They're great for sheet masks when you just want to relax and don't want it as any sort of treatment, and the collagen ones are pretty good, they just aren't anything special. Sasa actually sells some of theirs for $1, and I received one as a free gift once with an order, so you may have used one before.


Thank you so much!


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

Any favourite daytime moisturizers? I'm looking for something light and non greasy that's good for dry, acne prone skin. All the ones I have are amazing at night, but too thick for the day.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Any favourite daytime moisturizers? I'm looking for something light and non greasy that's good for dry, acne prone skin. All the ones I have are amazing at night, but too thick for the day.


Have you considered using a facial lotion? I know a lot of people tend to use it instead of heavy moisturizers (or along with moisturizers for really dry skin), and I sometimes use it for mornings when I just really don't need anything heavy, and they absorb really quickly. I personally love the Tony Moly It's Real line. I have dry, sensitive skin, and I absolutely love the Seaweed one. It's really quite moisturizing, and it's also really soothing and tends to calm my skin. The lemon one is also great.


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Have you considered using a facial lotion? I know a lot of people tend to use it instead of heavy moisturizers (or along with moisturizers for really dry skin), and I sometimes use it for mornings when I just really don't need anything heavy, and they absorb really quickly. I personally love the Tony Moly It's Real line. I have dry, sensitive skin, and I absolutely love the Seaweed one. It's really quite moisturizing, and it's also really soothing and tends to calm my skin. The lemon one is also great.


A lotion is probably better. I will talk a look at the Tony Moly ones. I'm hoping to get something in the Moisture Surge box, but I'm impatient and looking now. Actually, I think I have a sample of the Lemon one. I must look for it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> A lotion is probably better. I will talk a look at the Tony Moly ones. I'm hoping to get something in the Moisture Surge box, but I'm impatient and looking now. Actually, I think I have a sample of the Lemon one. I must look for it.


The seaweed one I find to be a bit more moisturizing, but I really do love them both. I have skin that tends to be really dry, so I usually use heavy moisturizers (especially at night), but when my skin is behaving a lotion is actually enough. It's also great for after a night with a sleeping mask or pack when my skin is still really soft and moisturized. The I'm Real samples are constantly included with online orders through the Korean skincare sites, so you probably do have a sample. I think I had like 30 samples of the Lemon one at one point.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks so much for dropping your sheet mask and cleansing oil knowledge, ladies! I recently bought the Recipe: By Nature Rose Cleansing Oil (my first oil!) and am thrilled to know I can get right into it by using it in conjunction with my current cream cleanser. I was planning on hoarding it to use on its own, but I'm way too impatient, and it turns out that would have been the wrong move anyway!
> 
> I love this thread - everyone is so nice, knowledgable, and helpful. :wub:


I love this thread too! It's always so nice and friendly in here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, I have learned SO much just reading through it the past few days. You ladies are the best!


----------



## seachange (Aug 29, 2014)

Absolutely agree and thank you all nice and knowledgeable girls/ladies here who are so kind to share their knowledge and experience and patient to answer all questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 29, 2014)

The Face Shop opened in my local mall. I went in swearing I was only going to look and maybe buy a couple of sheet masks to tide me over until the ones I've ordered online came in. Totally didn't happen, but I did manage to contain myself to a toner, a lotion and 3 masks. But there goes my plan to buy the Honey #2 box today.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 29, 2014)

I am on a mission today. The boys are going to go camping and I have my head to toe mask set that I bought on Beauteque that I would like to use tomorrow. The only way I will get to keep it all for myself is to go try to piece a set together for my daughter. I did a bit of research and there are three places that are luckily quite close to each other that could possibly carry similar items. Does the Face Shop carry their own brand? Would you think Marukai or  Mitsuwa would be better places to look? Any suggestions would be helpful, the main thing is the hand a foot sheet masks.


----------



## blinded (Aug 29, 2014)

You know the other thing I like about Korea skin care besides how well it works? I love that so many brands offer samples, whether it's with your orders or samples you buy. I'm so much more likely to order a few samples of different products to experiment with than buying full sized products of new to me products. I just have to remember to actually them and not hoard them.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

i ordered a few things just to see , speed of shipping, customs if i get hit etc, well its shipped in a day. roll on next week.thanks for the heads up. korea depart seems quite loaded with products , I'm tempted to try out rose rose but it seems a little confusing.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i ordered a few things just to see , speed of shipping, customs if i get hit etc, well its shipped in a day. roll on next week.thanks for the heads up. korea depart seems quite loaded with products , I'm tempted to try out rose rose but it seems a little confusing.


The thing with RoseRoseShop, is it's layout is really overwhelming if you're not familiar with the site. When I first checked out that site, when I was really new to Korean skincare, I was too overwhelmed to even bother. 

After I started getting really into Korean skincare, I realized what amazing prices they had, and they also offer lots of items individually (such as sheet masks), which are only available in sets elsewhere. Plus their prices are amazing. KoreaDepart, RoseRoseShop and Testerkorea all have great pricing, and all of them have different items they sell at the best price, but RoseRoseShop tends to have better deals from what I've seen. I really think it's worth giving a chance.

I find that when it comes to navigating the site, it's best to go to the Brands and browse by each brand. And the fact that their Wholesale listings (items sold in packs of 10) are listed with their regular ones, is what really threw me off in the beginning. I just go to the Brands one by one, then sort the listings from lowest price to highest price, so all of the Wholesale listings move towards the last pages.


----------



## slinka (Aug 29, 2014)

roseroseshop is what I always used to use- I had a huge cart all ready last time I was shopping (I didn't really *need* anything but wanted a bunch of stuff) but the shipping was like $35, and I just wasn't feeling it. But the prices are really good, even if you compare other sites that offer free shipping (they just charge more for items, so yeah).
I definitely recommend roserose- tons of selection and fast service (and good customer service in my experience).

But it has been a while since I shopped there- soooo, hopefully nothing has changed that will make me seem foolish for recommending that shop!


----------



## blinded (Aug 29, 2014)

I never make a large enough order to justify to myself the cost of shipping from Roseroseshop. They do have some great prices, but if I'm only looking for one or two items it ends up being cheaper overall to use either their ebay store or beautynetkorea. If I was making a large order they would probably be my first choice. Maybe shipping to Canada is a lot higher than to the US?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> I never make a large enough order to justify to myself the cost of shipping from Roseroseshop. They do have some great prices, but if I'm only looking for one or two items it ends up being cheaper overall to use either their ebay store or beautynetkorea. If I was making a large order they would probably be my first choice. Maybe shipping to Canada is a lot higher than to the US?


I think they're probably the same, their shipping tends to be worth it if you place a larger order, but I definitely think if you just want an item or two it doesn't make sense to place an order with them.

The person that originally mentioned RoseRoseShop (too lazy to check) placed an order with KoreaDepart recently, which has similar shipping prices, hence not really mentioning the shipping factor.

RoseRoseShop, TesterKorea and KoreaDepart are all great if you want to buy a lot of items. But all of these sites would make no sense if you just want to buy one or a few things. 

I tend to stock up on things all at once, but when I just need certain things eBay and sites with free shipping (on small orders) are definitely my preferred option.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> I never make a large enough order to justify to myself the cost of shipping from Roseroseshop. They do have some great prices, but if I'm only looking for one or two items it ends up being cheaper overall to use either their ebay store or beautynetkorea. If I was making a large order they would probably be my first choice. Maybe shipping to Canada is a lot higher than to the US?


I usually have a teeny spending limit (like $40 on a good day lol) so I NEVER find it worth it to order from RoseRose. They do have great prices, but if I were to spend $40 and pay $35 for shipping, I might as well spend $75 on stuff from a site like prettyandcute or Beauteque since they are in the US and have free shipping over a certain amount, and I'd get way more for my money.

I definitely think it's worth it if you're doing a huge haul, but I rarely do those anymore due to my Memebox addiction LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you for the above. It was the wholesale that was throwing me. eBay UK is crap for Korean . Japanese is getting easier but like with international shopping it's the thought of customs. At least with all my beauty subs worldwide I know it's the safest way. But Korea depart has hit heathrow and missed customs. How has it taken barely 2 or3 days to arrive . I was expecting a week or 2. Roll in next week for delivery.funny but it's cheaper to shop for Korean stuff with USA based companies generally. So I will shop a little more around.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Thank you for the above. It was the wholesale that was throwing me. eBay UK is crap for Korean . Japanese is getting easier but like with international shopping it's the thought of customs. At least with all my beauty subs worldwide I know it's the safest way. But Korea depart has hit heathrow and missed customs. How has it taken barely 2 or3 days to arrive . I was expecting a week or 2. Roll in next week for delivery.funny but it's cheaper to shop for Korean stuff with USA based companies generally. So I will shop a little more around.


I'm glad I could help, I avoided RoseRoseShop for more than a year because I thought they ONLY sold Wholesale, because that's what always shows on the main page. It wasn't until shortly before I joined MakeUpTalk that someone kept mentioning how amazing their prices are (and flat out explained to me that it wasn't just wholesale) and when I finally went through their site I was kicking myself for missing out on their deals for so long! 

I usually receive my KoreaDepart orders in 5-7 days once they ship out. I have no idea how they're so fast. And I was recently told that I should be charged customs for orders over $200 with them, but I've never been hit with customs, so hopefully you won't be either.


----------



## blinded (Aug 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I usually have a teeny spending limit (like $40 on a good day lol) so I NEVER find it worth it to order from RoseRose. They do have great prices, but if I were to spend $40 and pay $35 for shipping, I might as well spend $75 on stuff from a site like prettyandcute or Beauteque since they are in the US and have free shipping over a certain amount, and I'd get way more for my money.
> 
> I definitely think it's worth it if you're doing a huge haul, but I rarely do those anymore due to my Memebox addiction LOL  /emoticons/b[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's like ordering from the memeshop. They were going to charge me so much in shipping that I would have been better off ordering enough items to get the free shipping. I would have been paying $70 either way, but at least $40 wouldn't have been going towards shipping. 

Once I settle down and stop experimenting with so many different products, I'll probably have less need for the free shipping sites.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know if anyone bothered to read from the beginning, but I just wanna say I have great experiences with jolse cosmetics (lots of samples, competitive pricing, fast shipping) and beautynetkorea (wide selection, owns ebay shop, very experienced).


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't know if anyone bothered to read from the beginning, but I just wanna say I have great experiences with jolse cosmetics (lots of samples, competitive pricing, fast shipping) and beautynetkorea (wide selection, owns ebay shop, very experienced).


I just placed my first order on Jolse tonight. They had an eye cream that's sold out EVERYWHERE else, and I was surprised to see that their prices weren't bad on a lot of items. The eye cream sells for $12-$16 everywhere else, and they had it for $18. Pretty great considering it came with free shipping, especially since it's not available anywhere else (I hate when companies take advantage of having the last inventory of an item!)


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 31, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the brands Friendly, Secret garden, or Pro You. 
Deciding on whether I should buy some masks or not. They're on sale, but I want to know if they're any good.


----------



## maboy19 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey! Do you guys know if Koreadepart's shipping is really cut-throat? They have some of the best prices, but I don't like their prepaid shipping options. That means they are free to charge however much they want. The prepaid shipping doesn't even mean I won't pay more! Does anyone have experience with them? How are their shipping prices compared to places like Roseroseshop and Testerkorea?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Hey! Do you guys know if Koreadepart's shipping is really cut-throat? They have some of the best prices, but I don't like their prepaid shipping options. That means they are free to charge however much they want. The prepaid shipping doesn't even mean I won't pay more! Does anyone have experience with them? How are their shipping prices compared to places like Roseroseshop and Testerkorea?


I shop on KoreaDepart, but I've never had to use the prepaid shipping, since I tend to place large orders. I've heard about the whole prepay option though and I do know people were comfortable with the amount they ended up being charged for shipping. From what I've read and my own experience, their shipping prices line up with RoseRoseShop and TesterKorea.

 I did read reviews on the site before placing my first order with them. If it makes you feel more comfortable, you may want to just do a quick search for "KoreaDepart haul." A lot of bloggers write out exactly what they bought, and how much shipping was.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I shop on KoreaDepart, but I've never had to use the prepaid shipping, since I tend to place large orders. I've heard about the whole prepay option though and I do know people were comfortable with the amount they ended up being charged for shipping. From what I've read and my own experience, their shipping prices line up with RoseRoseShop and TesterKorea.
> 
> I did read reviews on the site before placing my first order with them. If it makes you feel more comfortable, you may want to just do a quick search for "KoreaDepart haul." A lot of bloggers write out exactly what they bought, and how much shipping was.


Thanks! I'll search it up! Do you know if they have only USD? I'm about to haul big on RRS, but the lack of conversion options pisses me off. I can't believe that there aren't many options, because that means I have to pay unnecessarily more. The difference is pretty much the cost of EMS shipping for a large order.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey Guys, I posted this over at the Beauteque BB Bag thread already, but it counts as Korean Beauty/Skincare so I thought I'd post it here too!

The September Beauteque BB Bag just went up for sale!

http://www.beauteque.com/september-beauteque-beauty-bag/

They are similar to an Ipsy/Glossybox kind of thing, except with Korean brands! Each bag is $22 with free shipping, and will include a bunch of Korean beauty products valued at $80. These ship from the US (Beauteque is located in NJ) and are available to US, Canada, Australia.

The first BB Bag, customers were allowed to choose their scents/types and all the bags items were already revealed. This time, Beauteque spoiled 3 items and gives an option to scent/flavor etc, but the rest of the items will be a mystery!





Just wanted to let you guys know they were available! Can't lie-I'm excited for the It's Skin lip product and the foaming cleanser, lol. Doesn't take much to impress me


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Thanks! I'll search it up! Do you know if they have only USD? I'm about to haul big on RRS, but the lack of conversion options pisses me off. I can't believe that there aren't many options, because that means I have to pay unnecessarily more. The difference is pretty much the cost of EMS shipping for a large order.


I'm honestly not sure, sorry.

The RoseRoseShop thing bothers me as well, especially since they have a lot of international customers, and seem to have a bigger operation. Their site is in need of a lot of work, it tends to be really intimidating, especially to new shoppers. Part of me hopes as Korean skincare continues to gain popularity, they'll give it a much needed overhaul. Their sales have definitely picked up a lot in recent months. I've seen them add new items (and have tons available, I would check) only for it to sell it before I got the chance to checkout. I tend to place large orders so it takes me days to finish poking around, and by the time I'm done at least 10% of the thing in my cart have sold out!


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

I need someone to remind my that I will probably get products in my ordered memeboxes that will cover gaps in my skincare needs. I find myself looking for body moisturizers, scrubs, ampoules and hair products even though I ordered scrubs, moisture surge and rapunzel boxes as well as some of the other theme boxes. I need a korean skincare intervention.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> I need someone to remind my that I will probably get products in my ordered memeboxes that will cover gaps in my skincare needs. I find myself looking for body moisturizers, scrubs, ampoules and hair products even though I ordered scrubs, moisture surge and rapunzel boxes as well as some of the other theme boxes. I need a korean skincare intervention.


I keep doing the same thing. I'm not leaving enough space for the stuff I'll receive from Memebox.

I think I need to block all the Korean skincare sites that I shop at and just focus on the occasional Memebox from this point forward.


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I keep doing the same thing. I'm not leaving enough space for the stuff I'll receive from Memebox.
> 
> I think I need to block all the Korean skincare sites that I shop at and just focus on the occasional Memebox from this point forward.


I keep trying to justify the body moisturizer purchase by telling myself there is a chance that the box may not contain a body moisturizer. The box won't get delivered until near the end of September and if I wait to order after I get it, it could be the 3rd week of October before it gets here. It's not completely impossible that it will be cold or even snowing by then and I'll regret not having one. This is the soundtrack playing in my brain as I browse.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> I keep trying to justify the body moisturizer purchase by telling myself there is a chance that the box may not contain a body moisturizer. The box won't get delivered until near the end of September and if I wait to order after I get it, it could be the 3rd week of October before it gets here. It's not completely impossible that it will be cold or even snowing by then and I'll regret not having one. This is the soundtrack playing in my brain as I browse.


You sound like me! I'm constantly finding ways to justify my purchases.

But let's be honesty, body moisturizer usually does not last that long, so surely you'll need some sooner than later. And with Memebox, who knows what will end up in that body.

Besides, body moisturizers tend to come in large bottles, so not sure they'd fit in their standard box size anyways (Does that help?)


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> You sound like me! I'm constantly finding ways to justify my purchases.
> 
> But let's be honesty, body moisturizer usually does not last that long, so surely you'll need some sooner than later. And with Memebox, who knows what will end up in that body.
> 
> Besides, body moisturizers tend to come in large bottles, so not sure they'd fit in their standard box size anyways (Does that help?)


All extremely excellent points! And the earlier I start using it, the better because my eczema may not flare up.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie sounds exciting! I just loaded some stuff into the cart (BB bag) and the shipping to Europe seems to be free atm. Is that true? I see a wonderful beginning to this company.  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie Thanks for sharing that, I'm really curious about what will be in that Beauteque BB Bag. For those that do buy it, please share what goodies you received!

Part of me is really curious if their value of $88 will be actual value, or more like Memebox value (or the value of the items when purchased through a US company). ....I hope not, Memebox could use some competition!


----------



## seachange (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hey Guys, I posted this over at the Beauteque BB Bag thread already, but it counts as Korean Beauty/Skincare so I thought I'd post it here too!
> 
> The September Beauteque BB Bag just went up for sale!
> 
> ...


Sadly, they dont ship to Australia.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie sounds exciting! I just loaded some stuff into the cart (BB bag) and the shipping to Europe seems to be free atm. Is that true? I see a wonderful beginning to this company.  :lol:


Hmm, I'm honestly not sure! LOL Since I don't live in Europe I have no idea. The e-mail I received said the BB bags ship to Canada, US and Australia, so it's news to me! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: I just got an e-mail saying something about an 'Europe bag" so I'm assuming they definitely expanded their shipping!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

seachange said:


> Sadly, they dont ship to Australia.


The e-mail I got regarding the BB Bag stated that it DOES ship to Australia!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> All extremely excellent points! And the earlier I start using it, the better because my eczema may not flare up.


Have your tried coconut oil? It is super moisturizing and fantastic for your skin.


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hey Guys, I posted this over at the Beauteque BB Bag thread already, but it counts as Korean Beauty/Skincare so I thought I'd post it here too!
> 
> The September Beauteque BB Bag just went up for sale!
> 
> ...


But if I get this, I will have to buy more to achieve that free shipping.. choices choices...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> But if I get this, I will have to buy more to achieve that free shipping.. choices choices...


Their acne products are 20% off right now, so you can get a good deal on the strawberry yogurt My Beauty Diary masks! http://www.beauteque.com/acne/?sort=featured&amp;page=1

Or you know, just stock up on single masks like I do every time I order from them LMAO

Although I think the free shipping over $35 is US only. And if you're in the US, the BB bag shipping is free anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm, I'm honestly not sure! LOL Since I don't live in Europe I have no idea. The e-mail I received said the BB bags ship to Canada, US and Australia, so it's news to me! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: I just got an e-mail saying something about an 'Europe bag" so I'm assuming they definitely expanded their shipping!


awww yeah! That's cool. I was just contacted by their wonderful CEO awhile ago. I miss my Innisfree, MBDs and etc after moving here! They just only introduced Missha in central EU recently. Cry.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> awww yeah! That's cool. I was just contacted by their wonderful CEO awhile ago. I miss my Innisfree, MBDs and etc after moving here! They just only introduced Missha in central EU recently. Cry.


Seriously their CEO and everyone that works for Beauteque are just the nicest people EVER.

I would die without my Innisfree and MBD! LOL My Beauty cabinet is stocked with both brands!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie jelly. I want dat cabinet lol~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie jelly. I want dat cabinet lol~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


shhh my cabinet is really a storage bin under my bed!


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

Has anybody used the Rooibos gel cream that came in the herbal memebox? I like it.. but it says it's a booster/toner/emulsion/essence/gel cream. It kinds throws my skincare routine out of sorts since it is so many steps by iteself. Is this kind of product better to use when I run out of other stuff?


----------



## seachange (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The e-mail I got regarding the BB Bag stated that it DOES ship to Australia!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've tried &amp; at checkout got a message that some items cannot be send to this destination, then checked on the web site , it say thay ship to - US, Canada and Europe. Looks like they've misplaced Australia in Europe in that email :lol:


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 3, 2014)

Ugh, you guys, that Missha sale needs to end! I just placed another order because I was regretting not picking up the sunscreen essence... And of course I had to get a few other things for the free shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Ugh, you guys, that Missha sale needs to end! I just placed another order because I was regretting not picking up the sunscreen essence... And of course I had to get a few other things for the free shipping.


Whoever started that free shipping trend is one of the most consumer savvy people to ever exist.

I can't tell you how many times I've spent that extra $30-$45 to get the free shipping. Money, I would have not spent otherwise.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok, ladies, I have decided that I need some foot peeling masks, where is the best place to order them?  I will also be looking to order some other types of masks so some place with free shipping would be great.  Thanks!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

I got my bag today! I wanted to work on a review for it so bad but I've lost all the natural light for the day so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

This one is MUCH better than the first one, even though I enjoyed that one too. I love that they feature well known brands!

Here it is:



Spoiler






Thefaceshop- Cherry Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch

Skinfood- Daily 3's Lashes

Beauteque Minerals- Brush (not exactly sure what kind of brush this is as they forgot to include my info page. It's very nice looking though!)

Holika Holika- Daily Garden Acerola (cherry) Cleansing Foam (Looks to be full size!)

Mizon- Snail Recovery Gel Cream

It's Skin- Mini Tint Gloss


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got my bag today! I wanted to work on a review for it so bad but I've lost all the natural light for the day so I'll have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> This one is MUCH better than the first one, even though I enjoyed that one too. I love that they feature well known brands!
> 
> ...


woo, this looks nice! i was thinking of getting this but wasn't sure about the eye lashes. That kinda looks like those typical pore brushes. I always wanted one of those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> woo, this looks nice! i was thinking of getting this but wasn't sure about the eye lashes. That kinda looks like those typical pore brushes. I always wanted one of those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wear false lashes so I was fine with them, but it was really nice to get the skinfood ones! They retail on yesstyle for $12! 

And The brush...it's so soft. like very densely packed but truly and genuinely the softest thing I've ever touched in my life LOL. My fiance was even like, "WHAT IS THIS SORCERY?!" haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> idk if it's a mineral foundation brush or a soft exfoliating brush or what, but I just want to rub it on my face as it is LOL


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I wear false lashes so I was fine with them, but it was really nice to get the skinfood ones! They retail on yesstyle for $12!
> 
> And The brush...it's so soft. like very densely packed but truly and genuinely the softest thing I've ever touched in my life LOL. My fiance was even like, "WHAT IS THIS SORCERY?!" haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> idk if it's a mineral foundation brush or a soft exfoliating brush or what, but I just want to rub it on my face as it is LOL


haha, they are super soft! I felt one before in an H mart. So wanted to buy it but it was $24... so didn't get it. I'm pretty sure it's a pore brush. It's like this one: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/cleanse/pore-brush#.VAe7dWN61XU


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> haha, they are super soft! I felt one before in an H mart. So wanted to buy it but it was $24... so didn't get it. I'm pretty sure it's a pore brush. It's like this one: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/cleanse/pore-brush#.VAe7dWN61XU


Ahh yep! That's probably exactly what it is considering we also got the cleansing foam.

I'm obsessed with it...seriously I have a clarisonic and I just want to use this brush ASAP. SO. SOFT. :w00t:


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh yep! That's probably exactly what it is considering we also got the cleansing foam.
> 
> I'm obsessed with it...seriously I have a clarisonic and I just want to use this brush ASAP. SO. SOFT. :w00t:


I know, they totally are! i will definitely own one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they ship to canada? I forget...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> I know, they totally are! i will definitely own one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they ship to canada? I forget...


Yes ma'am! The BB bags ship to US, Canada and Europe. 

And dang, since that brush you linked to is like $25, and the whole BB bag was $22...I'm thinking that's a steal! LOL


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yes ma'am! The BB bags ship to US, Canada and Europe.
> 
> And dang, since that brush you linked to is like $25, and the whole BB bag was $22...I'm thinking that's a steal! LOL


yea, those pore brushes are actually really expensive! I think I'll be getting one now.. so bad. i was on a no buy month.. :blush:

EDIT: Ah, the site's not working! Maybe it's not meant to be then..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> yea, those pore brushes are actually really expensive! I think I'll be getting one now.. so bad. i was on a no buy month.. :blush:


It's totally worth it to break just a little! It's like getting all the other products for free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *enabler alert*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It's totally worth it to break just a little! It's like getting all the other products for free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *enabler alert*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


but the canada site isn't working for me. Says the store is temporarily unavailable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sad.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

keep trying! The site was acting up for me for some reason too. It was saying the same thing when I was looking up products. I e-mailed them to let them know there was an issue so hopefully they fix it soon!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 3, 2014)

If only I didn't have so many face washes and lip products!!! I would only use the brush and the snail gel seems interesting.

I saw lip patches at 3 or four of the stores I went searching for face masks this weekend, what do they do, or what have been your results with them?


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> keep trying! The site was acting up for me for some reason too. It was saying the same thing when I was looking up products. I e-mailed them to let them know there was an issue so hopefully they fix it soon!


ok, it works now. by any chance, would you know what brand the green tea cleanser would be? I do like holika holika but I"m not sure if I'll like the cheery scent.. THanks!

EDIT: not working again. I guess i'll give it another try tomorrow. Shipping is $6..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

wadedl said:


> If only I didn't have so many face washes and lip products!!! I would only use the brush and the snail gel seems interesting.
> 
> I saw lip patches at 3 or four of the stores I went searching for face masks this weekend, what do they do, or what have been your results with them?


I've used them before.. They're basically a sheet mask for your lips haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They feel nice and moisturizing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great to have on hand in the colder months!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> ok, it works now. by any chance, would you know what brand the green tea cleanser would be? I do like holika holika but I"m not sure if I'll like the cheery scent.. THanks!
> 
> EDIT: not working again. I guess i'll give it another try tomorrow. Shipping is $6..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All the cleansers are Holika Holika  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully they'll have the site up and running normally again by tomorrow. I shot them an e-mail to let them know but I'm sure they're already aware of it. It sucks though because the bags have only been on sale for a few days so they might want to fix that soon! LOL


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 3, 2014)

Oooh, I might have to get this bag now. I've been wanting one of those brushes for a while, but they are so dang expensive. Everything else is just extra!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Oooh, I might have to get this bag now. I've been wanting one of those brushes for a while, but they are so dang expensive. Everything else is just extra!


Apparently when the brush goes on sale on the Beauteque site it's going to be $35. To me, that's crazy steep, but I've seen some of them going for that much. And having the brush in-hand, I'm telling you it's amazingly soft and well made!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie I've used that snail gel (the whole tube of it) and loved it! You can mix it with any BB creams and basically it smoothes out everything.

I emailed Beauteque after they contacted me but heard nothing since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe they realized I am too far and anonymous to be blogging about them lol~


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 4, 2014)

Blah. I just got a refund on one of my Missha orders because the cucumber sleeping mask apparently went out of stock after I placed my order. 

And then I got another email from Beauteque saying that the Green Tea cleanser is out of stock for the sept bag too! 

People need to stop buying my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie I've used that snail gel (the whole tube of it) and loved it! You can mix it with any BB creams and basically it smoothes out everything.
> 
> I emailed Beauteque after they contacted me but heard nothing since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe they realized I am too far and anonymous to be blogging about them lol~


Aww I would send them another e-mail! They are really nice so there's got to be some sort of explanation!

And that sounds like a great idea for the snail gel! It's so smooth and absorbs so quickly!


----------



## catyz (Sep 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie, I have a few more questions about beauteque. Is it normal to charge me tax even though I'm in canada? In addition, do you use pay pal? Also, who is josephine wang? Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@MissJexie, I have a few more questions about beauteque. Is it normal to charge me tax even though I'm in canada? In addition, do you use pay pal? Also, who is josephine wang? Thanks!


Eep, I wish I could help with that, but I have no idea. I don't live outside of the US so I'm not very good at knowing the tax/shipping rules. And yes, when I buy from their site I use paypal. 

I have no idea who josephine wang is, however it's possible that it's the owner of Beauteque. Elina is the CEO and I believe her mother is helping her as a co-owner, so that's possibly who it could be.


----------



## catyz (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Eep, I wish I could help with that, but I have no idea. I don't live outside of the US so I'm not very good at knowing the tax/shipping rules. And yes, when I buy from their site I use paypal.
> 
> I have no idea who josephine wang is, however it's possible that it's the owner of Beauteque. Elina is the CEO and I believe her mother is helping her as a co-owner, so that's possibly who it could be.


thanks so much! i've just never been charged tax from companies that aren't canadian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

I would definitely shoot them an e-mail if you have questions because they are fantastic at getting back to you in a timely manner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They will know a lot more about the tax thing that I do! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

Just a heads up, HonestSkin has a sale for up to half off Skin Food, The Face Shop and Tony Moly. They don't do free shipping, but shipping averages out to just a bit over $1 per item when you purchase a few to several items, so multi packs and listings for multiple items count as one item. You do have to sign up for membership (which is free) to take advantage of the sale, but their prices are better than the free shipping sites already, so the sales are amazing.


----------



## catyz (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just a heads up, HonestSkin has a sale for up to half off Skin Food, The Face Shop and Tony Moly. They don't do free shipping, but shipping averages out to just a bit over $1 per item when you purchase a few to several items, so multi packs and listings for multiple items count as one item. You do have to sign up for membership (which is free) to take advantage of the sale, but their prices are better than the free shipping sites already, so the sales are amazing.


any recommendations, expert?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the brand but know not what to buy! I would like to purchase something, especially now that I'm on strike with memebox. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> any recommendations, expert?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the brand but know not what to buy! I would like to purchase something, especially now that I'm on strike with memebox. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





catyz said:


> any recommendations, expert?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the brand but know not what to buy! I would like to purchase something, especially now that I'm on strike with memebox. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I (shockingly enough!) actually skipped the HonestSkin's weekly specials. The Tony Moly stuff I was interested in wasn't on sale, but I almost bought the egg pores, they have two from the line on sale for under $6 which is a great deal, and everyone swears by them. The Face Shop was sort of lacking anything I really wanted (and didn't have already), though they do have some decent prices.

As for Skin Food...I have the things I wanted, though I was tempted to buy more of certain things. I love everything I've tried from their Kiwi, Pomegranate and Watery Berry lines. And as for Skin Food must haves...The Black Sugar Mask and the Yogurt Masks (they have a few different versions) are two of the things I consider absolute must haves.


----------



## avarier (Sep 5, 2014)

Can anybody recommend a good eye cream? I think it's the only product I don't have. Preferably something for brightening or reducing dark circles.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> Can anybody recommend a good eye cream? I think it's the only product I don't have. Preferably something for brightening or reducing dark circles.


I would LOVE to hear if anyone has found a holy grail eye cream. I have a ton of different ones, and nothing has ever truly wowed me.

Come on, Ladies. Share your secrets!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> Can anybody recommend a good eye cream? I think it's the only product I don't have. Preferably something for brightening or reducing dark circles.


I am currently using the Mizon snail repair: http://www.beauteque.com/mizon-snail-repair-eye-cream-25ml/ and really love it!

I've also used and liked in the past the innisfree soybean eye cream http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Innisfree---soy-bean-firming-eye-cream/KRINNIAA0000276/?main_cate_no=AGAD0000&amp;display_group=1

I used the galactomyces eye cream that came in the whole grain box. It wasn't bad or anything but I didn't see a major difference.


----------



## catyz (Sep 5, 2014)

I just got my SKINAZ dark eye cream from memeshop so I'll report back in one week to see if it does anything. So far it isn't too bad, used it for a day.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I am going to place my first BeautyNet Korea order.

Does anyone know how long shipping usually takes to get to the states?

I also think I may have to pick up the Beauteque bag. Especially for that pore brush!  @@MissJexie thank you for posting pics. Do you think that brush is OK for a man to use?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think I am going to place my first BeautyNet Korea order.
> 
> Does anyone know how long shipping usually takes to get to the states?
> 
> I also think I may have to pick up the Beauteque bag. Especially for that pore brush!  @@MissJexie thank you for posting pics. Do you think that brush is OK for a man to use?


I haven't ordered from beautynetkorea in a looong time so I don't remember how long the shipping usually takes.

And I definitely think the pore brush would be totally fine for a man to use! It's actually really gentle and feels AMAAAZING when you use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't ordered from beautynetkorea in a looong time so I don't remember how long the shipping usually takes.
> 
> And I definitely think the pore brush would be totally fine for a man to use! It's actually really gentle and feels AMAAAZING when you use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! It's such a great value. Those brushes usually cost as much as the bag. (or more)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you! It's such a great value. Those brushes usually cost as much as the bag. (or more)


It really is! I think the only thing I won't really use is the eyelashes, but I use them occasionally when I'm going out so they'll get some use. 

I'm waiting for the Head-to-Toe spa bag #2 LOL. I loved that bag and I'm literally addicted to sheet masks LOL 

That's why I'm so devastated that I missed the most recent global box since theres so many masks in there!


----------



## blinded (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I (shockingly enough!) actually skipped the HonestSkin's weekly specials. The Tony Moly stuff I was interested in wasn't on sale, but I almost bought the egg pores, they have two from the line on sale for under $6 which is a great deal, and everyone swears by them. The Face Shop was sort of lacking anything I really wanted (and didn't have already), though they do have some decent prices.
> 
> As for Skin Food...I have the things I wanted, though I was tempted to buy more of certain things. I love everything I've tried from their Kiwi, Pomegranate and Watery Berry lines. And as for Skin Food must haves...The Black Sugar Mask and the Yogurt Masks (they have a few different versions) are two of the things I consider absolute must haves.


I've read you recommend the Black Sugar Mask before and so I bought some samples to try. I've actually got it on my face as I type this!

Edit to Add: Okay, this mask is amazing. My face feels so smooth and soft and I haven't added any moisturizer yet. It also didn't dry it out or make it feel tight. Going on my must have list for sure.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know if anyone's notice this yet...but Tony Moly has appeared on Sephora's brand list and one of their products is currently for sale.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I don't know if anyone's notice this yet...but Tony Moly has appeared on Sephora's brand list and one of their products is currently for sale.


Yes I just saw that today!

I also just recently realized that you can buy TM on the Urban Outfitter website.

In a way I am bummed. I know that sounds crazy, but all this Korean skincare feels much more special when it's hard to find in the states.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've read you recommend the Black Sugar Mask before and so I bought some samples to try. I've actually got it on my face as I type this!
> 
> Edit to Add: Okay, this mask is amazing. My face feels so smooth and soft and I haven't added any moisturizer yet. It also didn't dry it out or make it feel tight. Going on my must have list for sure.


I actually first tried it with a sample, it wasn't something I would have bought just glancing upon it. It really is amazing isn't it? I always apply it like a mask then let it sit for a little bit before massaging it with a bit of water then rinsing off. It always leaves my skin feeling so amazing.

It's honestly one of my "Holy Grail" products for Korean skincare. Their rice mask and yogurt masks (I've tried the Kiwi, Banana and Papaya) are all amazing as well. I have skin that tends to be on the dry side so most masks are just so harsh, and I feel the same way about them usually making my skin feel dry and tight. Clay masks are great on occasion, but I love that I can use these more regularly.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think I am going to place my first BeautyNet Korea order.
> 
> Does anyone know how long shipping usually takes to get to the states?
> 
> I also think I may have to pick up the Beauteque bag. Especially for that pore brush!  @@MissJexie thank you for posting pics. Do you think that brush is OK for a man to use?


it takes about 10-21 days.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it takes about 10-21 days.


Thank you!


----------



## blinded (Sep 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually first tried it with a sample, it wasn't something I would have bought just glancing upon it. It really is amazing isn't it? I always apply it like a mask then let it sit for a little bit before massaging it with a bit of water then rinsing off. It always leaves my skin feeling so amazing.
> 
> It's honestly one of my "Holy Grail" products for Korean skincare. Their rice mask and yogurt masks (I've tried the Kiwi, Banana and Papaya) are all amazing as well. I have skin that tends to be on the dry side so most masks are just so harsh, and I feel the same way about them usually making my skin feel dry and tight. Clay masks are great on occasion, but I love that I can use these more regularly.


I love being able to try samples first because I also find a lot of skin care too harsh. I want to try the yogurt masks for sure but it doesn't look like they come in samples and of course they are all sold out on Honest skin.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> I love being able to try samples first because I also find a lot of skin care too harsh. I want to try the yogurt masks for sure but it doesn't look like they come in samples and of course they are all sold out on Honest skin.


I'm the same way, it' a huge part of why I love Korean skincare, it only bothers me skin once in a blue moon (compared to previously being able to only use less than a third of the skincare products I would buy). The yogurt masks on HonestSkin are often sold out regardless of the brand sales, so I'm sure they get snatched up immediately. I've never seen samples of the yogurt masks either, but I know that I've received samples of the rice mask at some point, though I'm not sure whether or not they still do samples.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 7, 2014)

So I'm not sure if I'm going to get that Kpop Beauty box. 30 plus 8 shipping is a bit expensive for something totally unknown. I might go for it if it's still available after next week, but I dunno. Was anyone here going to try it out?


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 7, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So I'm not sure if I'm going to get that Kpop Beauty box. 30 plus 8 shipping is a bit expensive for something totally unknown. I might go for it if it's still available after next week, but I dunno. Was anyone here going to try it out?


I bought it this morning! I was order #81. I found it interesting that express shipping was only $9...a bit of a price different from Memebox. I didn't see anything about when it would ship (could have missed it though, because I just skimmed everything). I'm excited to give a new box is try. Memebox is frustrating me, and I'm hoping this will fill a void.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I bought it this morning! I was order #81. I found it interesting that express shipping was only $9...a bit of a price different from Memebox. I didn't see anything about when it would ship (could have missed it though, because I just skimmed everything). I'm excited to give a new box is try. Memebox is frustrating me, and I'm hoping this will fill a void.


I hadn't heard of this yet, and just went and almost bought the first box. ...Is anyone else worried after seeing the photo of a box they have all over their Facebook page? Is that supposed to be the first box?


----------



## blinded (Sep 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hadn't heard of this yet, and just went and almost bought the first box. ...Is anyone else worried after seeing the photo of a box they have all over their Facebook page? Is that supposed to be the first box?


I was disappointed to see it was a US only box, but after seeing the picture on their fb page I'm sort of glad I can't order. I'll wait and see what others get, because that box does not even slightly look worth the price.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hadn't heard of this yet, and just went and almost bought the first box. ...Is anyone else worried after seeing the photo of a box they have all over their Facebook page? Is that supposed to be the first box?


That is a photo they have had on their promo stuff for months, but I'm pretty sure someone asked about it and was told it was just a placeholder pic. Still, if I can't get excited about their promo pic, it worries me a bit. Excited to see what other people get though!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 7, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I bought it this morning! I was order #81. I found it interesting that express shipping was only $9...a bit of a price different from Memebox. I didn't see anything about when it would ship (could have missed it though, because I just skimmed everything). I'm excited to give a new box is try. Memebox is frustrating me, and I'm hoping this will fill a void.


I can't remember where I was reading it because I can't find it now, but I think it ships in November and the exact date was going to be announced Oct 15.

ETA: Found it - The shipping details are on the box page.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2014)

I am going to pass on that new box until I see what the first one looks like.  This site has nothing else in their shop, I know nothing about them and the first box doesn't ship out until november???  I don't think so..


----------



## catyz (Sep 7, 2014)

what box are you guys speaking of?


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> what box are you guys speaking of?


Here you go: http://www.kpopbeautybox.com/


----------



## blinded (Sep 7, 2014)

Has anyone in Canada made a large order on Roseroseshop? Do they declare the actual cost of the items or put the value less than $20?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 7, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered the 1st KPop beauty box. I've even wanting to try it.

Then I looked and we have a thread where we can go chat about that subscription box.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134105-kpop-beauty-box/


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I went ahead and ordered the 1st KPop beauty box. I've even wanting to try it.
> 
> Then I looked and we have a thread where we can go chat about that subscription box.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134105-kpop-beauty-box/


Too bad not for outside USA atm. Wonder how many they actually stock for this one.. goodluck to anyone buying! (for the refund prize)


----------



## catyz (Sep 8, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Here you go: http://www.kpopbeautybox.com/


thank you. too bad it's only us or else I would totally buy that!


----------



## shalinisworld (Sep 8, 2014)

sleepykat said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.





sleepykat said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.


I actually just did a segment on one that is a DD creme by DermaDoctor.  It literally does 15 things in one step. I like that it self adjusts in color for any skin tone. _EDIT: Direct blog links are against MUT rules. -MissJexie_


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

Eep! Beauteque is doing  sale on Lioele products! *sparkly eyes*

http://www.beauteque.com/lioele/?sort=featured&amp;page=1


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 11, 2014)

I am TOTALLY impressed by Beautique! I placed an order on Monday for the beauty bag and just received it today. They're in NJ, I'm in Seattle. Awesome shipping!

Also I was order #85 for the new K Pop beauty bag, I'm willing to try most anything once. I got the 3 dollar refund email already too! Hope it's good!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I am TOTALLY impressed by Beautique! I placed an order on Monday for the beauty bag and just received it today. They're in NJ, I'm in Seattle. Awesome shipping!
> 
> Also I was order #85 for the new K Pop beauty bag, I'm willing to try most anything once. I got the 3 dollar refund email already too! Hope it's good!!


Beauteque is awesome! I know their prices are slightly higher than other sites that sell k-beauty, but since they're based in the US, not only do I get my products in just a few days, but they do free shipping on orders over $35. With the exception of beautynetkorea (who I believe does free shipping) that's an excellent deal. Plus when they do sales, it's an even better deal. I am definitely buying another tube of my Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack while this sale is going on. Also that Lioele Whitening Ampoule is one of the best skin brighteners I've ever used so i'll probably grab that too and just skip out on the next Memebox that I feel compelled to buy lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I am TOTALLY impressed by Beautique! I placed an order on Monday for the beauty bag and just received it today. They're in NJ, I'm in Seattle. Awesome shipping!
> 
> Also I was order #85 for the new K Pop beauty bag, I'm willing to try most anything once. I got the 3 dollar refund email already too! Hope it's good!!


I used to be Elina's biggest cheerleader. Then, recently they sent the wrong type of masks in a shipment. They tried to blame me, and I suppose it COULD be a language misunderstanding... Giving them the benefit of doubt about that.

When I emailed them the second time about my masks being wrong, they said for ME to return THEIR mask at my expense and THEN when they had them back, they would ship out my replacement masks. I didn't think that was very equitable because the error was theirs. But I did send the 4 masks back, and the shipping was more than the cost of the masks.

After they received my return of the unopened masks 3-5 days after I had gotten them in a package, they said that they could refund my money in store credit.

This was not what Elina had said in email. 

I felt as if I was not being treated nicely at all and I have written review after review of their products, all of them perfect. Because they keep asking me to do so.

I did finally get a refund check and my masks but to be honest, they are going to have to offer something extremely enticing for me to ever be a customer of theirs again.

I felt like 3/4 of the emails were sent by someone who had never heard of me or all my orders with Beauteque.com.

Not happy at all with the experience.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Wanted to post a link to a nice deal on the boxed sets of My Beauty Diary masks.. One type to a box of 10 masks.

I cannot vouch for this site, but I can tell you that I just placed an order for 4 boxes of MBD masks ( 40 masks) for $51.00 USD. The site was first mentioned in a post in the Memebox section as having the Witches' Pouch lipsticks that someone wanted.

*This is NOT a referral link, just a link to the mask sale. 3 boxes of MBD masks for $37.99 CDN. ( less in USD ).  *I used PayPal to pay because I am not familiar with the site... 
http://vincci-vins.com/index.php/diary-maskpackage.html

I got free shipping with the package of 4 boxes of masks ( 40 masks) but the sale of the 3 boxes  leaves a US customer a bit short of free shipping. So I added another box at regular price, and because I wanted it too.

I selected Royal Jelly, Hyaluronic Acid, and Natto masks in the sale package and added Birds' Nest masks as an additional purchase. As far as I can tell, all of the currently available My Beauty Diary masks are there. I found one mistake in the description in case anyone else wants to order this deal- the Platinum Lift stretch masks are NOT in a box of 10. They are in a box of 8.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't think I will be ordering from Beautique either. They don't take responsibility for their errors or at least admitting them. Also their boxes don't come close to value as Memebox. I hope they improve in the future.


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

Do whitening masks actually work, or is it just a temporary whitening? I have a reddish tone to my cheeks and nose plus some red marks from acne. I'm not expecting to become vampire pasty white, but do they actually help take the redness out of your skin over long time usage? And what about sheet masks vs wash off masks? Would one type work better than another?


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Beauteque is awesome! I know their prices are slightly higher than other sites that sell k-beauty, but since they're based in the US, not only do I get my products in just a few days, but they do free shipping on orders over $35. With the exception of beautynetkorea (who I believe does free shipping) that's an excellent deal. Plus when they do sales, it's an even better deal. I am definitely buying another tube of my Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack while this sale is going on. Also that Lioele Whitening Ampoule is one of the best skin brighteners I've ever used so i'll probably grab that too and just skip out on the next Memebox that I feel compelled to buy lol


What is your skin type? I'm oily, but I usually look into everything recommended on here because you are all so experienced. And since you recommend these items so much!

@@blinded I was wondering the same thing! I have some redness on my cheeks and nose, but I am not sure if whitening will help to reduce it.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> What is your skin type? I'm oily, but I usually look into everything recommended on here because you are all so experienced. And since you recommend these items so much!
> 
> @@blinded I was wondering the same thing! I have some redness on my cheeks and nose, but I am not sure if whitening will help to reduce it.


I have oily/combination skin. The Lioele waterdrop sleeping pack is a VERY thin mask. It looks like a milky gel when it comes out of the tube but instantly turns almost into a watery consistency when placed on the skin. It doesnt' make me wake up looking shiny or overly oily, but keeps my skin balanced and super moisturized. 

The whitening ampoule is fantastic for redness around the nose! That's where I have the most discoloration in my skin and it cleared it right up. By the time the ampoule was gone, I ran out to get another one, and that's saying something when I have drawers full of korean skincare from Memebox!

Also the lioele lip moisture essence in the pinkish red tube is HOLY GRAIL for me. It smells like melted jolly ranchers and goes on thick, but it's super smooth-feeling. I put it on before bed and it's still there when I wake up. My lips have been so much more moisturized and healthy-looking since I started using it!

(Here's me...Lioele obsessed!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I used to be Elina's biggest cheerleader. Then, recently they sent the wrong type of masks in a shipment. They tried to blame me, and I suppose it COULD be a language misunderstanding... Giving them the benefit of doubt about that.
> 
> When I emailed them the second time about my masks being wrong, they said for ME to return THEIR mask at my expense and THEN when they had them back, they would ship out my replacement masks. I didn't think that was very equitable because the error was theirs. But I did send the 4 masks back, and the shipping was more than the cost of the masks.
> 
> ...


I'm not discrediting your experience in the slightest, but have you e-mailed Elina and told her how you feel about this entire situation after the fact? 

I do think since they sent you the wrong product in their error they shouldn't have asked you to send it back. Not only that, I would have requested that they pay for the shipping since it was their error. Even so, I know they are a very new company and are just getting their ground, and they may not know all the proper protocols when things like this happen. I'm not defending them or saying what happened to you wasn't wrong, but I have had nothing but an overwhelmingly positive experience with Beauteque since the moment I started using their site.

I am a customer of theirs, and I work with them writing reviews. They have always told me to be completely honest with the products I review, even if I hate them. Whenever I've had issues they have been amazingly fast at responding and fixing it. They even all sent me "get well soon" messages when i went in for a major surgery back in July. I've never had a company do that for me before, ever. 

My friends and family have all been buying from Beauteque since I've told them about the site, and they've also had nothing but a wonderful experience. Whenever I need to get in touch with them they respond in a friendly, timely manner. I think that sometimes companies can do the wrong thing or make a mistake, and while I think what happened with you should be made right, it saddens me that people are deciding to not shop with them simply on that situation alone, when they've done so many other great things for their customers. 

I really think you should write a genuine letter to Elina about how you feel about Beauteque, and why you felt the way they handled the situation was wrong. Maybe they might learn a lesson business-wise about how to handle these situations in the future. 

As a blogger, I wouldn't work with, or recommend a company that I don't truly believe in, and I believe in Beauteque and what they stand for. They're doing so well for a new company with so much competition, and I think while they may stumble as EVERY company does sometimes, I don't think they should be completely written off. I understand why YOU in particular may feel that way after what happened, but I would hope that others wouldn't completely shut them out considering all the good customer service they've provided every other time in the past.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie is this the whitening ampoule you're talking about? http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-active-therapy-ampoule-whitening/


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@MissJexie is this the whitening ampoule you're talking about? http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-active-therapy-ampoule-whitening/


That's the one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's the one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And another product pinned. My pinterest board is getting out of control.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Do whitening masks actually work, or is it just a temporary whitening? I have a reddish tone to my cheeks and nose plus some red marks from acne. I'm not expecting to become vampire pasty white, but do they actually help take the redness out of your skin over long time usage? And what about sheet masks vs wash off masks? Would one type work better than another?


I have been using the My Beauty Diary sheet masks and my skin looks so even! Most of them have a brightening aspect I noticed. I have a naturally reddish skin tone and it has completely changed to the color I look when I put foundation on over time. My mom thought I was wearing full on foundation the other day but it was just Hourglass Ambient light powder, almost all the redness is gone. Its too humid for foundation.


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I have been using the My Beauty Diary sheet masks and my skin looks so even! Most of them have a brightening aspect I noticed. I have a naturally reddish skin tone and it has completely changed to the color I look when I put foundation on over time. My mom thought I was wearing full on foundation the other day but it was just Hourglass Ambient light powder, almost all the redness is gone. Its too humid for foundation.


Do you know which masks helped reduce the redness?


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> Do you know which masks helped reduce the redness?


Same question from me!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 11, 2014)

@@avarier, @@blinded

I have not used any one mask more than once. I bought the MBD  2013 All In One in addition to the Head To Toe set which included the Skinfood Rice wash off mask and a Tony Moly Red Wine mask that I have used. There are several that are brightening. I pick which one I am going to try based on how my skin feels that particular day.

I am considering that Tony Moly Memebox!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

This one has helped even out redness for me: http://www.beauteque.com/my-beauty-diary-arbutin-whitening-mask-individual-sheet/

It works really well, but I did notice it's more of a temporary fix than a permanent one. I get better brightening/evening skintone results from whitening/brightening ampoules, I've noticed.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I am TOTALLY impressed by Beautique! I placed an order on Monday for the beauty bag and just received it today. They're in NJ, I'm in Seattle. Awesome shipping!
> 
> Also I was order #85 for the new K Pop beauty bag, I'm willing to try most anything once. I got the 3 dollar refund email already too! Hope it's good!!


I love how fast Beauteque's shipping is and they package it nicely, too.  I've been very happy with everything I've received from them and they've been so nice answering all my questions.  They're the ones that got me HOOKED on the Lioele WaterDrop Sleeping Pack.  I'm not sure I ever want to live without it and its a totally reasonable price in their shop.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I love how fast Beauteque's shipping is and they package it nicely, too.  I've been very happy with everything I've received from them and they've been so nice answering all my questions.  They're the ones that got me HOOKED on the Lioele WaterDrop Sleeping Pack.  I'm not sure I ever want to live without it and its a totally reasonable price in their shop.


and on sale! :3 I have to keep telling myself I don't need another one, but I know full well mine is halfway gone and I'm going to need a backup. Same with my brightening ampoule and the lip essence. I checked beautynetkorea since they have free shipping, just to compare prices and they don't even have half as many products as beauteque, not to mention their prices are actually higher! I'll pass. 

Lioele Sale is the death of my wallet, seriously! I have to keep telling myself that instead of buying the Holika Holika box, that I can spend that money on the Lioele necessities!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ALSO:

Can anyone recommend a good Korean exfoliator? I think I'm going to forever stick to my Paula's Choice BHA Gel because I hate the peeling gels and the weird korean exfoliators that you need to wash off. I wash my face with oil and then cream, and then I crawl into bed with my bucket of skincare products and do the rest of my routine while watching something on netflix lol. I don't want to have to use an exfoliator and then run back to the bathroom to wash it off, ya know? I basically want to know if anyone has come across an exfoliating gel or liquid from a Korean brand that doesn't need to be washed off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was hoping that I could change over to a total Korean skincare regimen...but that Paula's Choice exfoliator...it just can't be beat, and I can also buy it with Birchbox points so I just dont' know if anything will ever take it's place! &lt;/3


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

@@MissJexie not sure if you have received the cotterng Bubble Peeling pads (one use) from either the dermo2 memebox or jackpotbox, but they work. Those has AHA and fermentation extracts. I have also tried the Mizon Cherry Blossom Peeling gel and it smells_ so good_! I don't know of any non-washing types, but after peeling there are usually globs of dead skin and I wouldn't want it to stay on my face lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Legendary ones are from Japan (Cure), and I do wish to see subs offering Japanese products soon. Or if Japan could start their global sub lol. Sometimes I feel like moving there, learning the language and starting one.

I would use my Clarisonic twice a week, and wedge a peeling gel in between those routine. My skin looks never better and the skincare prducts just absorbs right in!


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, Korean skincare experts: I'm looking for an essence that will be beneficial to my oily skin. I'm currently using the Purebess Galactomyces 100% that I got in my Whole Grain Memebox but I feel like it's not doing a ton for my skin. Most of the ones I'm seeing seem to be for dry skin. Bonus points if I can get it on HonestSkin, since they're having a good sale. Thanks so much for any ideas!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

@@sefkhet I received the Etude House Moistfull Aloe line sample in a recent order, and a friend of mine (with oily skin) used it and loved it. Aloe is great for oily skin, so you may want to consider that. Other than that, I'd suggest looking for anything with tea tree (I know a couple brands on there that have a tea tree essence, but neither appear to be on sale sadly). Also, the products with "Jejubija" in it are meant for oily skin. When it comes to essences, I know they tend to focus on more specific problems rather than skin type, so it's probably a bit harder to find which ones are meant for oily skin.

For those that aren't on the email list....HonestSkin has a sale right now for up to 60% off most of their brands (some products aren't on sale, but tons of great stuff actually is).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

@@sefkhet LJH tea tree essence and skin 1004 Centella Asiatica all the way! I would also recommend Skiin Food Parsley and Mandarin Essence (For Troubled Skin) since it has good reviews but it it sold out... Otherwise I trust Innisfree's green tea line. They have a newer packaging of tea from Jeju if not mistaken. Do try their volcanic masks, it helps reduce sebum excretion and clear up pores.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 12, 2014)

I may have gotten a little carried away, but I don't care. It's such a pretty alphabet. I'm starting with Lemon.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie not sure if you have received the cotterng Bubble Peeling pads (one use) from either the dermo2 memebox or jackpotbox, but they work. Those has AHA and fermentation extracts. I have also tried the Mizon Cherry Blossom Peeling gel and it smells_ so good_! I don't know of any non-washing types, but after peeling there are usually globs of dead skin and I wouldn't want it to stay on my face lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Legendary ones are from Japan (Cure), and I do wish to see subs offering Japanese products soon. Or if Japan could start their global sub lol. Sometimes I feel like moving there, learning the language and starting one.
> 
> I would use my Clarisonic twice a week, and wedge a peeling gel in between those routine. My skin looks never better and the skincare prducts just absorbs right in!


Hmm I didn't get that box but I will definitely look into th eproduct!

I exfoliate every single day with my Paula's Choice AHA / BHA gels (depending on how my skin is acting and I never need to rinse after using it, which is why I was hoping I'd find something that I didn't have to rinse off. When I do use peeling gels etc, they don't seem to work that well for me since I regularly exfoliate, so I feel like the whole process is too tedious for not amazing results. My room is on the other side of my house from the bathroom, so I don't want to be rinsing anything else off once I'm done cleansing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm I didn't get that box but I will definitely look into th eproduct!
> 
> I exfoliate every single day with my Paula's Choice AHA / BHA gels (depending on how my skin is acting and I never need to rinse after using it, which is why I was hoping I'd find something that I didn't have to rinse off. When I do use peeling gels etc, they don't seem to work that well for me since I regularly exfoliate, so I feel like the whole process is too tedious for not amazing results. My room is on the other side of my house from the bathroom, so I don't want to be rinsing anything else off once I'm done cleansing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhh I see. Yeah I hate leaving my room to the washroom too lol~ Risk getting seen with peels on face haha. Well, I don't know about exfoliating everyday...it seems a tad too harsh for my skin to handle, and it strips off the moisture, so the skin will react by producing more sebum. If anyone is having a breakout, it could be hormonal, from overexfoliating, undermoisturizing or unhygienic enviroment (towels, pillow covers). I speak from my experience because I had acne problems until a few years ago.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe a subtle facial wash with AHA/BHA is indeed a smart choice. I used Hada Labo Cleansers before and they work like a charm. They were not expensive either ($10?). It does not make the skin feel overly squeaky clean but just fresh enough.  :wub:  And yeah, my clarisonic + pore gels + BB creams saved my skin.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could recommend a no-rinse product but I haven't come across any..

edit: I found the Hada Labo (and mentholatum) US store! Free shipping for $35 &amp; above.


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello. My name is Angela and I have a mask problem. Went to Honestskin to check out their sale and somehow ended up order 20 sheet masks, 1 wash off face mask, and 2 hair masks. This is in addition to the masks I already have and have coming. In my defense, I'm going to share some and the prices were really good. Plus, I need to maximize the shipping costs right?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

about beautique - they forgot to add my free samples and I sent them an email.  They are going to send me my free samples PLUS a 10% coupon to their store - which is great, because my mom REALLY LOVED the MBD Red Wine Masks and the Baby Foot Masks (not the peeling ones, but the moisturizing ones).  She also loved leaders Tomato coconut-bio masks and I picked up some off eBay. 

My mom had so much fun with her masks when I was out there!  lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ahhh I see. Yeah I hate leaving my room to the washroom too lol~ Risk getting seen with peels on face haha. Well, I don't know about exfoliating everyday...it seems a tad too harsh for my skin to handle, and it strips off the moisture, so the skin will react by producing more sebum. If anyone is having a breakout, it could be hormonal, from overexfoliating, undermoisturizing or unhygienic enviroment (towels, pillow covers). I speak from my experience because I had acne problems until a few years ago.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Maybe a subtle facial wash with AHA/BHA is indeed a smart choice. I used Hada Labo Cleansers before and they work like a charm. They were not expensive either ($10?). It does not make the skin feel overly squeaky clean but just fresh enough.  :wub:  And yeah, my clarisonic + pore gels + BB creams saved my skin.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could recommend a no-rinse product but I haven't come across any..
> 
> edit: I found the Hada Labo (and mentholatum) US store! Free shipping for $35 &amp; above.


Thank you so much for all your feedback and ideas, love! Very useful info! &lt;3


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> about beautique - they forgot to add my free samples and I sent them an email.  They are going to send me my free samples PLUS a 10% coupon to their store - which is great, because my mom REALLY LOVED the MBD Red Wine Masks and the Baby Foot Masks (not the peeling ones, but the moisturizing ones).  She also loved leaders Tomato coconut-bio masks and I picked up some off eBay.
> 
> My mom had so much fun with her masks when I was out there!  lol.


That's awesome! I need a 10% off code right now because of that stupid Lioele sale! LOL I have my cart filled and now I'm just waiting for my fiance to come home with his paycheck and say, "go crazy!" (that will never happen but dreams can come true, right?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

@@MissJexie I've heard amazing things about the Mizon AHA and BHA products.

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260117-mizon.html

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260118-mizon.html


----------



## avarier (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's awesome! I need a 10% off code right now because of that stupid Lioele sale! LOL I have my cart filled and now I'm just waiting for my fiance to come home with his paycheck and say, "go crazy!" (that will never happen but dreams can come true, right?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you know when the lioele sale ends?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I've heard amazing things about the Mizon AHA and BHA products.
> 
> http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260117-mizon.html
> 
> http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260118-mizon.html


OOOH nice! I'll definitely look more into those! You guys rock at giving suggestions! &lt;3



avarier said:


> Do you know when the lioele sale ends?


I actually just asked them on instagram because I have to save my pennies before I can make a purchase. They said it's going on until the end of the month, so yay!

I also just saw on facebook that if you spend $35 on Lioele products, not only do you get the free shipping, but they're including a free hand cream as well...so they're just making it more and more obvious that I need to spend money LOL


----------



## avarier (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OOOH nice! I'll definitely look more into those! You guys rock at giving suggestions! &lt;3
> 
> I actually just asked them on instagram because I have to save my pennies before I can make a purchase. They said it's going on until the end of the month, so yay!
> 
> I also just saw on facebook that if you spend $35 on Lioele products, not only do you get the free shipping, but they're including a free hand cream as well...so they're just making it more and more obvious that I need to spend money LOL


YOU are making it more obvious that I need to spend money xD

I keep thinking about that whitening ampoule...


----------



## avarier (Sep 12, 2014)

I keep eyeing this too.. it's for oily skin

http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-pore-clean-tightening-dr-ampoule/


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

avarier said:


> I keep eyeing this too.. it's for oily skin
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-pore-clean-tightening-dr-ampoule/


oooooh thaat looks fun!


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

i'm subbing just because.... i don't currently use any asian beauty products (it doesn't look like things like shiseido count), but i'm getting more and more curious!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 14, 2014)

saku said:


> i'm subbing just because.... i don't currently use any asian beauty products (it doesn't look like things like shiseido count), but i'm getting more and more curious!


oh Shiseido counts! I love that brand. It is just branching out globally now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are so many wonderful Japanese brands out there.


----------



## seachange (Sep 14, 2014)

avarier said:


> I keep thinking about that whitening ampoule...


That whitening ampoule looks so good, unfortunately can't find it anywhere except at beauteque, but they don't ship to Australia


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

seachange said:


> That whitening ampoule looks so good, unfortunately can't find it anywhere except at beauteque, but they don't ship to Australia


prettyandcute.com has it for $25 and they ship worldwide, although I have no idea how much they charge. It's worth a shot, though! http://www.prettyandcute.com/Lioele-Active-Therapy-Ampoule-Whitening-p43.html


----------



## seachange (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> prettyandcute.com has it for $25 and they ship worldwide, although I have no idea how much they charge. It's worth a shot, though! http://www.prettyandcute.com/Lioele-Active-Therapy-Ampoule-Whitening-p43.html


Thank you, @MissJexie, you are genius!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie I still have a cart with those lioele products &gt;.&gt;


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

Omgosh don't wait!! The last sale they did on acne products, I had a cart full of the discounted My Beauty Diary boxes of sheet masks and they sold out the day before I was going to buy them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a cart waiting to check out too, but I HAVE to hold off until Friday when my hubs get his paycheck so I can see if I can splurge or not. I reaaallly want to get backups of my favorites so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> oh Shiseido counts! I love that brand. It is just branching out globally now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are so many wonderful Japanese brands out there.


Shiseido has been widely available overseas since the mid 80s. I remember it from my teenage days. Ah, I feel so old now.

But sadly, their global products are very westernized and made for non-asian skin.

Oddly enough, these days domestic Shiseido is considered "poor quality" by young Japanese women.

And I kind of agree. Too many silicone fillers, too much alcohol, mediocre formulations, poor cost performance. Of course there are exceptions, but overall, it's quite average. Or less than average.

And after trying the hugely hyped Ultimune, I'm so utterly disappointed. 80 bucks for a bottle of alcohol and silicone with some fragrance and botanicals at the very end of the ingredient list is a bit much.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Shiseido has been widely available overseas since the mid 80s. I remember it from my teenage days. Ah, I feel so old now.
> 
> But sadly, their global products are very westernized and made for non-asian skin.
> 
> ...


Ooohh... sorry I was living in Asia during my childhood says, so I don't know how it was like. But the Czech friends told me they have not heard anything about Shiseido before these past few years. Maybe in UK/US yeah. 

I do see alot of other sub brands being super famous instead of the higher end ones. Like Sana, Hada Labo, Koji, Dolly Wink (some from the same head company?).


----------



## flushblush (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm currently browsing around on RoseRoseShop, contemplating a haul now that some items on my wishlist have gone on sale. The shipping is way more reasonable than I was expecting, and the price on the Etude House Princess Makeup Table is so crazy good right now that I'm actually concerned that some of my settings are wrong: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/121369--etude-house-princess-make-up-table-1ea.html

Unfortunately, no matter how badly I want it, I just do. not. have. any available surfaces on which to put it... sigh. But maybe someone here does! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Their Elizavecca prices are really good right now too; I'm thinking of trying the Milky Piggy Water Lock Hydrogel Melting Mask (say it 5 times fast) - does anyone know what "melting" is supposed to mean in Korean skincare? I've been seeing it a lot.


----------



## aralosin (Sep 16, 2014)

@@flushblush Well, I'm not sure what is meant by melting in other products, but from the description on the page on RRS, the melting comes from products in/on the mask melting from the temperature of your face so it can absorb into your skin. In comparison, I got the Oseque Melting Cleanser from Memebox and it's more of the melt gunk off your face thing (I guess). So I guess it just depends on the product.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 16, 2014)

aralosin said:


> @@flushblush Well, I'm not sure what is meant by melting in other products, but from the description on the page on RRS, the melting comes from products in/on the mask melting from the temperature of your face so it can absorb into your skin. In comparison, I got the Oseque Melting Cleanser from Memebox and it's more of the melt gunk off your face thing (I guess). So I guess it just depends on the product.


Thanks! I actually ended up going to the Elizabecca brand page in hopes of further clarification, and it seems like the mask is dry out of the package, but becomes "melty" when it comes in contact with your skin. You're right; it does seem to mean different things for different products, but it's never always clear to me regardless, if that makes any sense. Aaaand in an effort to reduce my shipping costs I decided not to get it anyway. :blush2:   It's a great deal and seems really neat, but I needed to make a choice and I have a lot of masks right now. And I've got a bunch of other neat treats in my cart - did you know RoseRose carries Jetoy?! I can easily justify a new kitty cat pouch; it can hold all the other goodies I'm ordering! :wizard:


----------



## flushblush (Sep 16, 2014)

I did it! I placed my first non-Memebox Korean beauty order! :luv:

I feel like a pro now! *high fives everyone reading*


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I did it! I placed my first non-Memeshop Korean beauty order! :luv:
> 
> I feel like a pro now! *high fives everyone reading*


I made my first one the other day!!

So what did you get??


----------



## aralosin (Sep 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I did it! I placed my first non-Memeshop Korean beauty order! :luv:
> 
> I feel like a pro now! *high fives everyone reading*


*high fives* Hope you got a bunch of really cool and wildly random stuff to try out!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 16, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I made my first one the other day!!
> 
> So what did you get??


Boy, am I glad you asked, because I am secretly dying to share, lol. I got the Too Cool For School Dinoplatz Dear Brachiosaurus blotting paper pact, Too Cool For School Dinoplatz Cushy Blusher in Beach Break, Etude House Blending Sleeping Cream spoons in Rosehip and Seaweed, Etude House Ribbon Beauty Nose Hair Scissors (lol - but seriously, so cute), Etude House Dear My Blooming Lips Talk in Greed Pink, and a Jetoy Choo Choo Dolly Pouch in Jewelry. I love all the ridiculous names and how utterly adorable everything is.

Okay, now your turn - what did you get? :lol:


----------



## flushblush (Sep 16, 2014)

aralosin said:


> *high fives* Hope you got a bunch of really cool and wildly random stuff to try out!


Thank you!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Boy, am I glad you asked, because I am secretly dying to share, lol. I got the Too Cool For School Dinoplatz Dear Brachiosaurus blotting paper pact, Too Cool For School Dinoplatz Cushy Blusher in Beach Break, Etude House Blending Sleeping Cream spoons in Rosehip and Seaweed, Etude House Ribbon Beauty Nose Hair Scissors (lol - but seriously, so cute), Etude House Dear My Blooming Lips Talk in Greed Pink, and a Jetoy Choo Choo Dolly Pouch in Jewelry. I love all the ridiculous names and how utterly adorable everything is.
> 
> Okay, now your turn - what did you get? :lol:


I got:

[ETUDE HOUSE] Silk scarf Damage 2X Avocado

[ETUDE HOUSE] Silk scarf Damage 2X Argan

[ETUDE HOUSE] Hand Bouguet Rich butter Foot Mask

[The Faceshop] Real Natural Mask Tester Rice 10ea

[too cool for school] Egg Cream Mask

[Holika Holika] Baby silky foot one shot peeling

[ETUDE HOUSE] Cherry Lip Gel Patch 1EA

I had the Étude house I NEED YOU! MASK SHEET (A~Z+heart ) set ordered, but it apparently sold out and they cancelled that part of my order....boo! As you can tell, I love masks!!


----------



## avarier (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a question for you sheet mask buyers.. I see quite a few of the my beauty diary boxes on ebay for @$14. A lot ship from within the US, is this a red flag or is it probably ok? I am a little paranoid about getting fakes of these since I am unfamiliar with the brand. Is it better to get from an ebayer based in Korea? I just want to get a single box to try them out without paying too much for shipping.. but I'll buy from an online store if that is better. Can I get thoughts on this?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I have a question for you sheet mask buyers.. I see quite a few of the my beauty diary boxes on ebay for @$14. A lot ship from within the US, is this a red flag or is it probably ok? I am a little paranoid about getting fakes of these since I am unfamiliar with the brand. Is it better to get from an ebayer based in Korea? I just want to get a single box to try them out without paying too much for shipping.. but I'll buy from an online store if that is better. Can I get thoughts on this?


There is always a risk buying from ebay, even from high rated sellers. The best thing to do is research a few sellers that have a decent variety of masks. Look at some of their feedback, including the negative ones, if any. My roommate is a full time ebay seller, and he'll tell you first hand that ebay ALWAYS sides with the buyer, so if you receive a counterfeit box of masks, you can definitely report them to ebay, get your money back and have them banned from selling.

I've purchased quite a few MBD masks from ebay and some of them have shipped from the US and I've never had an issue. I only received one fake box ever, and it was a looong time ago and I think I bought it from some random ebay store that barely had any feedback lol I was so dumb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I have a question for you sheet mask buyers.. I see quite a few of the my beauty diary boxes on ebay for @$14. A lot ship from within the US, is this a red flag or is it probably ok? I am a little paranoid about getting fakes of these since I am unfamiliar with the brand. Is it better to get from an ebayer based in Korea? I just want to get a single box to try them out without paying too much for shipping.. but I'll buy from an online store if that is better. Can I get thoughts on this?


MBD isn't a Korean brand (I want to say it's from Taiwan?) so buying from a Korean seller may not help. You're in the US? Someone mentioned you can order them from Walmart online. Probably safe to get them from Walmart.


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

@, did you order from HonestSkin? I placed an order with them and it looks like some Etude House masks I wanted are getting cancelled. I'm so confused though because I received a refund but it doesn't match up with anything.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> @, did you order from HonestSkin? I placed an order with them and it looks like some Etude House masks I wanted are getting cancelled. I'm so confused though because I received a refund but it doesn't match up with anything.


I did, and they cancelled one of my boxes of masks.  Maybe send them an email?


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I did, and they cancelled one of my boxes of masks.  Maybe send them an email?


I did send them an email, so I'm just waiting to hear back. Wonder if the refund I got already was for the shipping? I should double check what I was charged. The way their site deals with the sales prices (as a further discount later on in the invoice) makes it sort of confusing. 

Has anyone had to deal with the customer service at HonestSkin before? Is it going to be hard for me to get an answer or have them understand what I want? I have two different issues. 

 
First issue, I ordered 6 items because between 4-6 items costs $9 to ship, 3 and under is $5. Because they cancelled 2 of my items I am still paying $9 shipping. I'd rather either add two more items or drop 1. I don't want to pay $9 shipping when two of my remaining items are less than a dollar each. 
 
Second issue, the way they calculated my refund makes no sense. I used a $2 coupon for opening a new account with this order. The two items they cancelled cost a total of $5.13. So instead of refunding $5.13 they subtracted the $2 coupon from my refund and only gave me $3.13. Am I missing something in thinking that makes no sense? I should still get $5.13 back and the $2 should still be applied to the remaining items, right?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

@@blinded you are absolutely right. That $2 is yours too keep. Unless my math is bleh too. And that shipping...did you email the issue? If they don't refund you...honestskin might as well change their name to...dishonestskin. *cough*


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@blinded you are absolutely right. That $2 is yours too keep. Unless my math is bleh too. And that shipping...did you email the issue? If they don't refund you...honestskin might as well change their name to...dishonestskin. *cough*


I have emailed them and asked they refund me my $2 plus use the $2 coupon towards my remaining order.  I also asked they let me either replace the two items they cancelled or let me remove one item, if that's to complicated I'd rather just cancel everything and re-order again. The two cheap hair masks have sold out, so I can't place the exact same order but I'm really annoyed. Yes, technically the shipping cost is correct, but why wouldn't I maximize my shipping since they base it on # of items ordered.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 17, 2014)

I looked at my card today and my refund for the masks hasn't shown up yet. I'll let you know what mine looks like, but some of the items I ordered two of, so I don't think one cancelled item would make a difference in shipping for me.

However, I'm not liking what they did with your $2 coupon. I used one, too, and I'll send an email if they removed it. They cancelled part of the order, not me.


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

It seems really petty to be annoyed with how they treated the coupon since it's only $2, but it's the principle of it. They can't decide that the $2 was applied to those masks and not refund my money. That makes no sense. Check way down at the bottom of your order to see if they did the same thing to you. That's where I found it.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 17, 2014)

Is this what yours looked like?

Refund Information

Cancellation Date	2014-09-16 14:25:13

Amount to be refunded	Product 27.39 -11.00(Discount per item) -2.00(Use Store Credit) = Total : USD 14.39


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

That's how mine looked. The took the $2 from you too. 

Amount to be refunded Product *8.58* -3.40(Discount per item) -2.00(Use Store Credit) = *Total : USD 3.18*


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 17, 2014)

Argh...ok, I'm going to email them too. Let me know what kind of response you get.

Thanks for pointing that out, I would never have noticed or even thought to look for that!


----------



## blinded (Sep 18, 2014)

I heard back from them and it still makes no sense. They have given me back my $2 coupon. So to them my refund was $3.18 + $2 coupon. My order has also shipped so it's too late to do anything about that. I've replied and said that I'm not happy with that and I at least want my $2 refund in addition to having the coupon. We'll see if I get anywhere.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 18, 2014)

So they are refunding you another $2? I haven't sent my email yet, I'm trying to decide is I should just ask to have them reinstate my coupon code so I can use it on another order or if I should ask them to credit the order I already placed.


----------



## blinded (Sep 18, 2014)

They've just reinstated the coupon to my account. Basically they took real money I spent and converted it to a credit. But, since I had the coupon before this order (and it should have still been used) I'm still out my real money. If they let me keep the coupon and refund me my additional $2 then I'm willing to call it even, although I'm still annoyed about the shipping thing. I really feel silly arguing with them about this, but it makes me not want to order from them again.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 18, 2014)

Did you send them a private message?  It was the only way I could find to contact them.  I asked them to apply the coupon to my order and refund my $2.  Will let you know what they say.


----------



## blinded (Sep 18, 2014)

That's the only way I could find to send them a message. Please let me know what they say to you. Maybe you'll be able to explain it better than me to them.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

ohhh, look at this at missha

http://www.misshaus.com/all/skin-care/skin-care/masks-exfoliators/beauty-planner-set-1-9-sheets.html

Beauty Planner Set 1 (9 SHEETS)
Be the first to review this product

Special set includes 7 sheet masks + 2 eye patches for firming, lifting, revitalizing, nourishing, and brightening care.

SET 1:
-PURE SOURCE LEMON
-PURE SOURCE SEA KELP
-PURE SOURCE RASPBERRY
-PURE SOURCE CAVIAR
-PURE SOURCE GREEN TEA
-PURE SOURCE HONEY
-NEAR SKIN FIRMING PEPTIDE V SHAPING MASK
-2 DEEP SEA WATER FIRMING EYE PATCHES
 
10.00!!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 18, 2014)

No!!!!! I seriously cannot buy more Missha because both orders from their sale arrived this week... But that's a great deal!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

haha.  I had to place an order with them, because I have been stalking them for their baby foot peeling masks.   They finally came in stock!!  So, I got masks, masks, and more masks plus a free missha bb cream which I will not USE.   I tried to remove it, but it wouldn't let me!!

I love their site - they give you POINTS for every purchase you make.  I had 10.00 in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha.  I had to place an order with them, because I have been stalking them for their baby foot peeling masks.   They finally came in stock!!  So, I got masks, masks, and more masks plus a free missha bb cream which I will not USE.   I tried to remove it, but it wouldn't let me!!
> 
> I love their site - they give you POINTS for every purchase you make.  I had 10.00 in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Girl, you have got to stop! You reminded me that I have $10 in points as well! Masks, you are MINE! Omg, I am so close to being a VIP on their site. Unsure if that's good or bad.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 18, 2014)

Speaking of my Missha orders, I am so dang excited to use all of this stuff. Especially the sunscreens!

Order #1





Freebies! Also some foils not pictured.




Order #2 - This one also came with some free foils and the same BB cream.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

oohhhhh...let me know how that choco scrub is.  I kept thinking I wanted it....lol


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oohhhhh...let me know how that choco scrub is.  I kept thinking I wanted it....lol


 I haven't used it yet (waiting to finish a Suki lemon cleanser first), but I can tell you it smells AMAZING. Like chocolate fudge, a lot like the mask from the Cocao Meme Box.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I haven't used it yet (waiting to finish a Suki lemon cleanser first), but I can tell you it smells AMAZING. Like chocolate fudge, a lot like the mask from the Cocao Meme Box.


Oh geez...a mask and a scrub that I want to eat!!  lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@biancardi oh mask lover I just had to tag you!

Idk if you guys know this, Innisfree world is open today!!

They are having lots of events, but my country limits import of $30 worth of items...

There is also a mask party, buy 10 free 10

http://www.innisfreeworld.com/product/productList.do?eventSeq=3

edit: also a Get one, gift one event going on! Argh wish I can buy &gt;$50!!!

http://www.innisfreeworld.com/DirectPage.do?pageName=inni_gogo


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

omg!!  thank you @@veritazy


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg!!  thank you @@veritazy


No worries. I hope you do win something when you sign in. I got some lousy 10% next buy coupon meh.

And the CS haven't answered any of my questions regarding shipping. It is crazy when I add the 'gift' option (buying for a friend) and it jumps by 0.7kgs, so the shipping became EMS only (1.7kgs is about $33). Insanity.

I'll hold off buying for abit and go rest. My eyes @[email protected]


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

oh man, the shipping costs - forget it - I had over 50.00 in my cart and shipping was 43.00.  No other options.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Woops.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> That's the only way I could find to send them a message. Please let me know what they say to you. Maybe you'll be able to explain it better than me to them.


They did the same thing to me that they did to you. This is what I sent them:

I placed an order on Sept 13, 2014 and part of my order was cancelled when the item went out of stock. I used a $2 coupon that was subtracted from the amount of the refund on the cancelled item. I have plenty of items in my order, so I don't understand why the coupon was subtracted from my refund for the out of stock item. Can you please apply the coupon to my order and refund me my $2 to my credit card? I did not cancel that item, you did when it went out of stock.

And this is the response I received:

Sorry about the system error

I did it

Thanks,

David

I copied &amp; pasted his exact response. It looks like he just put the $2 coupon back on my account like they did with you. I don't think they're understanding what we're asking them to do. Maybe I'll think about how to word it and send them another message tomorrow.


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I sent another message and tried to re-explain how they still owe me $2 yesterday and I didn't hear back from them at all. I really don't think they are understanding what we're saying. Today I placed another order, couldn't pass up the deal on the masks, so as long as this one goes smoothly I think I'm just going to drop it. I suppose opening a paypal claim would be an option as well, but again seems like a lot of effort for very little.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2014)

What's the deal on the masks???


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> What's the deal on the masks???


Looks like they are sold out now (and I'm afraid I'm going to get cancellations and go through this whole thing again) but they had the Etude Masks on sale and if you ordered in qty's of 10 (so 10 5 packs) there was some really high discount. Honestly, I have no idea how it was all calculated but after shipping and exchange I'm getting 50 masks for about $16 CND.


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Speaking of my Missha orders, I am so dang excited to use all of this stuff. Especially the sunscreens!
> 
> Order #1
> 
> ...


that looks amazing! wish the missha canada site is as good.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh man, the shipping costs - forget it - I had over 50.00 in my cart and shipping was 43.00.  No other options.


it's that high for USA too? sadface. They should have at least offered free shipping! I love their Eco bags but maybe I'll find it somewhere cheaper..


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

So Honestskin is not doing very well. They just cancelled my mask order from last week. At least they refunded me in full this time, returned my $2 coupon and gave me an additional $2 coupon. Maybe the third attempt will go smoothly?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

i must have ordered items that were not popular with honestskin, as they shipped out all of my stuff


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

It was that crazy good sale they had on the Etude House sheet masks. Some of the items from my first order were shipped though. Can't wait for my Skinfood Black Sugar Scrub mask to arrive.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

For those that placed orders during the Etude House mask extravaganza....BE CAREFUL! They canceled all of my masks, but I had purchased several other items. They refunded me for the masks, but are trying to charge me over $150 for $30 worth of sale items. It shows now as there being a $100 shipping charge for 7 items, plus the cost of those items, plus another $20 that can not even be explained.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 23, 2014)

To add another data point to the HonestSkin situation (which seems minor compared to what cfisher is dealing with above) - I ordered 10 boxes of the Etude House masks for $15.90 - $2.90 for the masks and $13.00 for shipping. 9 out of the 10 boxes were out of stock, so I was refunded $2.61 for those masks, but I was still charged shipping on all 10 boxes (and I received no notification until after the single box had shipped). I have a message in to them right now and luckily I paid with Paypal so I can dispute it if need be. I purposely didn't buy much in this order because I feared something like this might happen, but I'm going to be cranky if I paid $13.29 for one box of masks.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> To add another data point to the HonestSkin situation (which seems minor compared to what cfisher is dealing with above) - I ordered 10 boxes of the Etude House masks for $15.90 - $2.90 for the masks and $13.00 for shipping. 9 out of the 10 boxes were out of stock, so I was refunded $2.61 for those masks, but I was still charged shipping on all 10 boxes (and I received no notification until after the single box had shipped). I have a message in to them right now and luckily I paid with Paypal so I can dispute it if need be. I purposely didn't buy much in this order because I feared something like this might happen, but I'm going to be cranky if I paid $13.29 for one box of masks.


Paypal will definitely side with you. Paying shipping on items they don't send? Yeah, I don't think so! I'm glad I used a credit card because I believe I can try to deal with HonestSkin directly (like that will get me anywhere!), dispute through paypal, then deal with it through my credit card company. I did email HonestSkin and not so politely insisted they cancel my order. But I was not even supposed to be charged $100 shipping for my ENTIRE order, with the countless masks, so something is seriously messed up.

They really need to fix their format for sale pricing, because this is seriously a disaster.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For those that placed orders during the Etude House mask extravaganza....BE CAREFUL! They canceled all of my masks, but I had purchased several other items. They refunded me for the masks, but are trying to charge me over $150 for $30 worth of sale items. It shows now as there being a $100 shipping charge for 7 items, plus the cost of those items, plus another $20 that can not even be explained.


Was this from the Honest Skin site? Yikes!! I placed one order from them and they messed up my coupon code due to a cancelled item that went out of stock, but that was only $2. I won't be ordering from them again, I think I'll just let it go...

What are some other sites that are good to order from? I've been looking at beauty net Korea and Korea Depart...any others with good prices and no problems??


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I got lucky that my Honestskin order was completely cancelled. All 10 of my boxes were out of stock. The way they show the prices and discounts etc is so confusing, it's a mess. And obviously they don't change the shipping cost to reflect what they remove from your order. 

I'd be calling paypal or your credit card company now, maybe it's not too late to block them from charging you if the order hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I'm going to double check the shipping for the order I have coming just to check I'm being charged the correct amount. And until I hear people aren't having issues, I'm going to stick to beautynetkorea, ebay and maybe try RoseRoseShop or TesterKorea.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Was this from the Honest Skin site? Yikes!! I placed one order from them and they messed up my coupon code due to a cancelled item that went out of stock, but that was only $2. I won't be ordering from them again, I think I'll just let it go...
> 
> What are some other sites that are good to order from? I've been looking at beauty net Korea and Korea Depart...any others with good prices and no problems??


I've praised HonestSkin so many times for their great brand sales, but I can not believe they pulled this. It's a COMPLETE scam, and considering how many people have issues, suddenly I wonder where their profit is coming from, haha.

TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop have GREAT prices. I take advantage of KoreaDepart for the brands/items that I can't find on those other two sites, and also for their sales. Overall, I'd say if you're going to place only one order with a site, I'd definitely say check out RoseRoseShop. Their sites not the best layout, but definitely the best overall selection and best overall prices (and amazing sales/specials).

@@blinded Yes, their layout for sales is BEYOND confusing, and I think they're confusing themselves. At least, I hope so, because otherwise they are completely scamming customers. My $2 coupon by the way, has been readded to my account every single time I place an order (there's always at least one item out of stock!) which is beyond silly. I think language barrier is moreso an issue with them than the other major sites also, and considering how popular they're becoming, they really need to hire one proper customer service rep if they want to stand a chance of keeping their company going outside of Korea.

I desperately wish they had canceled my entire order. I paid through paypal, so I was charged right away. Waiting to see if I hear back from HonestSkin, but going to go through my credit card shortly to try to block them from sending it. $100 shipping for $30 in sale items? Arghhh, not going to happen!


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh, look at this at missha
> 
> http://www.misshaus.com/all/skin-care/skin-care/masks-exfoliators/beauty-planner-set-1-9-sheets.html
> 
> ...


aw man... only for VIPs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> It was that crazy good sale they had on the Etude House sheet masks. Some of the items from my first order were shipped though. Can't wait for my Skinfood Black Sugar Scrub mask to arrive.


That masks is ahmaaazing, you gonna love it!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 23, 2014)

Testerkorea is a dangerous site. Just sayin'.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> aw man... only for VIPs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it wasn't when I ordered it!!


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> That masks is ahmaaazing, you gonna love it!


I bought some samples from ebay and loved it. I only have one sample left, so I hope my order arrives quickly.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I bought some samples from ebay and loved it. I only have one sample left, so I hope my order arrives quickly.


Whenever HonestSkin has their Skinfood brand sale, I swear the fruit yogurt masks, rice mask and black sugar mask are the first to go.

I've collected all 5. Plus I always pick up those sample packs when I see them on TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop.

Skinfood has mastered the art of face masks. And I can't get over how cheap they are.


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been watching for the yogurt masks to come back in stock at HonestSkin, but not I'm not sure if i want to try to order from them or look for the masks somewhere else.


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Testerkorea is a dangerous site. Just sayin'.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> What's wrong with it?


Nothing...I just found TONS of stuff I wanted to order!! Lol...if we weren't packing to leave for the weekend I'd have bought like $100 worth of stuff!! I was going through the site thinking "I'll get one one of these...one of these...oh and I need two of these..."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like I said...dangerous!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Nothing...I just found TONS of stuff I wanted to order!! Lol...if we weren't packing to leave for the weekend I'd have bought like $100 worth of stuff!! I was going through the site thinking "I'll get one one of these...one of these...oh and I need two of these..."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Like I said...dangerous!!


Definitely avoid RoseRoseShop then, TesterKorea was just a starting point for me. RoseRoseShop is what did me in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love that TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop have sample sizes of so many things though, and for SO CHEAP. I'm so used to seeing samples of things in the US for $1 each. 10 for $1-$2...YES, PLEASE!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 23, 2014)

I looked at the Rose Rose Shop and I was confused....I don't know if it was cause I was at work (shhhhh!!) and not paying as much attention as I wanted or what, but for me, the Tester Korea site was easier to navigate.

Once my Honest Skin order gets here, I am going to place a Tester Korea order. I should have some things used up by then and I should have some birthday money to spend.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I looked at the Rose Rose Shop and I was confused....I don't know if it was cause I was at work (shhhhh!!) and not paying as much attention as I wanted or what, but for me, the Tester Korea site was easier to navigate.
> 
> Once my Honest Skin order gets here, I am going to place a Tester Korea order. I should have some things used up by then and I should have some birthday money to spend.


Ohhhh, I forgot to mention that.

The navigation is a nightmare, however...The main issue is that they sell most things wholesale (sets of 10). However, if you browse by brand instead of category, then just select to view lowest price to highest, it kicks most of the wholesale listings to the end. It may seem overwhelming at first (I avoided RoseRoseShop for years because of it), but after just figuring those two things out, I fell in love.

It's definitely not the best layout, I do wish they would hire someone to fix it.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 23, 2014)

I will keep that in mind. I may play around with the site some day when my hubby is working.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I will keep that in mind. I may play around with the site some day when my hubby is working.


I promise it's worth adjusting to. Their selection is much better, as is their pricing. And they have lots of individual sheet masks and such for soooo cheap.

Also, when you do check it out, be sure to check out their 1 day only sales and 80% off section. I've gotten everything from amazing (massive) things of great cleansers for $1 to $80 Lioele products for $7 (had to be used within 6 months, only catch).


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I promise it's worth adjusting to. Their selection is much better, as is their pricing. And they have lots of individual sheet masks and such for soooo cheap.
> 
> Also, when you do check it out, be sure to check out their 1 day only sales and 80% off section. I've gotten everything from amazing (massive) things of great cleansers for $1 to $80 Lioele products for $7 (had to be used within 6 months, only catch).


I've noticed their "1 day limited" items tend to be there for much longer than a day!

And I found the cutest toners.. I may have to buy this because.. just look at it LOL

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260124-MIZON.html


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I've noticed their "1 day limited" items tend to be there for much longer than a day!
> 
> And I found the cutest toners.. I may have to buy this because.. just look at it LOL
> 
> http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260124-MIZON.html


I know! Their 1 day sale things are frequently there for weeks. But I've actually seen items sell out in less than a day, so maybe it depends on how quickly people snatch those things up, haha.

I almost bought the mojito one. But I had to remind myself that I had The Saem's mojito toner already. Plus their mojito facial mist.

If you get one, let me know how it is. It's one of those items it's inevitable I end up buying, unless someone gives me a reason not to!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! Their 1 day sale things are frequently there for weeks. But I've actually seen items sell out in less than a day, so maybe it depends on how quickly people snatch those things up, haha.
> 
> I almost bought the mojito one. But I had to remind myself that I had The Saem's mojito toner already. Plus their mojito facial mist.
> 
> ...


oooh The Saem is one of those brands I haven't tried. 

Shopping-wise TesterKorea and Koreadepart does have more choices and brands, but price-wise I compared them all and found Beautynetkorea to be the cheapest. Especially coz they have sales all the time.

Did anyone successfully get through Koreadepart? I tried but it says my country is not available for both EMS and registered mail. Maybe it is a sign telling me not to buy lol


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a response back from HonestSkin that I've been given my shipping refund in store credit. I've requested that it be sent to my original form of payment. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## blinded (Sep 24, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got a response back from HonestSkin that I've been given my shipping refund in store credit. I've requested that it be sent to my original form of payment. We'll see how this goes.


In store credit? That's shady. I'd fight that for sure.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

I hate to say it, but the HonestSkin thing doesn't seem to have been much of an accident. AFTER they sent out the email saying that it was an error and all that, they still did not try to solve my issues. And more than one person has messaged me about this whole thing, and said that they did not receive that email until AFTER they confronted them about it.

Has anyone received the email before contacting them about the shipping charges?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

My honestskin order should be in my hands tomorrow - it just left the sorting station in NH before it swings down to Beantown.


----------



## blinded (Sep 24, 2014)

When they gave me a $2 credit instead of completely refunding me for OOS product they ignored my message asking for it to be given to me in cash instead. I'm still trying to decide if I want to file a dispute with paypal. Seems petty, but I'm annoyed. I'm just worried that paypal will tell me I have to ship the entire order back and not give a partial refund.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hate to say it, but the HonestSkin thing doesn't seem to have been much of an accident. AFTER they sent out the email saying that it was an error and all that, they still did not try to solve my issues. And more than one person has messaged me about this whole thing, and said that they did not receive that email until AFTER they confronted them about it.
> 
> Has anyone received the email before contacting them about the shipping charges?


I did. Got the email about them neglecting to refund partial shipping today. These were my first orders from the company. 

HonestSkin needs to ramp up their order processing times or something. My paid orders sat there for 3-5 days and by then, yeah, half of what I ordered was sold out. And I knew my refunds were  too low, but with the language barrier that seems to exist, I just let it go.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

I ordered a sale set of any 3 My Beauty Diary masks from an Asian website. I plainly picked out 3 different types of masks.

Apparently, they were out of stock on 2 of the 3 because without telling me or asking me, they shipped me 3 identical boxes of masks and it turned out that then they charged me shipping and that made the price of the masks the same as Amazon.com's same masks from MBD. ( not the fake ones).

Today my order came, and I had not 3 but 4 sets of masks. 3 Royal Jelly and 1 Birds' Nest. BUT- they did refund half of what they charged me, which was fair under the circumstances. 

After this experience and the nuttiness of HonestSkin over the Etude House masks which are cheap to begin with, I'm sticking with US sites and Memebox.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I ordered a sale set of any 3 My Beauty Diary masks from an Asian website. I plainly picked out 3 different types of masks.
> 
> Apparently, they were out of stock on 2 of the 3 because without telling me or asking me, they shipped me 3 identical boxes of masks and it turned out that then they charged me shipping and that made the price of the masks the same as Amazon.com's same masks from MBD. ( not the fake ones).
> 
> ...


I won't lie, I'll probably still take advantage of HonestSkin's sales. But I will be extremely cautious with my orders, and will definitely keep them small.

Just a heads up, but a few people I know recently told me they received fake MBD's on Amazon. And sure enough, the sellers had perfect feedback and the item listings had great feedback as well. So I suggest everyone check their masks from Amazon carefully. From what I've heard, it's usually only the variety packs that are fake though, I've never heard of the one type mask sets being fake.


----------



## blinded (Sep 24, 2014)

I've never had a problem with beautynetkorea. I've placed a few small orders and they have shipped them out quickly (takes a few weeks to make it here, but that's expected) and they always include samples. I have quite the collection of foil samples going on now. 

I ordered one MBD mask from aliexpress as a test to see if it was going to be a fake or not. I haven't actually checked if it's fake, but since the seller sent me the wrong one I won't be ordering from them again anyways. This was a week of disappointing online ordering and refunds for me.


----------



## blinded (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I won't lie, I'll probably still take advantage of HonestSkin's sales. But I will be extremely cautious with my orders, and will definitely keep them small.
> 
> Just a heads up, but a few people I know recently told me they received fake MBD's on Amazon. And sure enough, the sellers had perfect feedback and the item listings had great feedback as well. So I suggest everyone check their masks from Amazon carefully. From what I've heard, it's usually only the variety packs that are fake though, I've never heard of the one type mask sets being fake.


Amazon.ca doesn't have quite the same number of sellers as amazon.com, but aren't some of the sellers in China? So it's basically the same as taking a chance and ordering from ebay or aliexpress.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> Amazon.ca doesn't have quite the same number of sellers as amazon.com, but aren't some of the sellers in China? So it's basically the same as taking a chance and ordering from ebay or aliexpress.


With My Beauty Diary masks being from Taiwan, it's to be expected for them to be sold out of China. But there are some USA sellers of MBD on Amazon.com, not sure about Amazon.ca though.

I use BeautyNetKorea here and there. They have the best prices on some items with shipping being included. But lots of item are just marked up for me, and plus their selection is extremely limited.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

Can someone help a newb out? what are some of your favorite products from various sites? i am fair-skinned with pink undertones and occasional redness. Sensitivity to proucts. No real break-outs.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I won't lie, I'll probably still take advantage of HonestSkin's sales. But I will be extremely cautious with my orders, and will definitely keep them small.
> 
> Just a heads up, but a few people I know recently told me they received fake MBD's on Amazon. And sure enough, the sellers had perfect feedback and the item listings had great feedback as well. So I suggest everyone check their masks from Amazon carefully. From what I've heard, it's usually only the variety packs that are fake though, I've never heard of the one type mask sets being fake.


I have 2 boxes of new package design MBD masks that I ordered from Amazon using my Amazon Prime membership for free 2 day shipping. I am 100% sure they are genuine.  The new boxes have hologram stickers and all sorts of anti- copying measures. The new citrus one is divine!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Can someone help a newb out? what are some of your favorite products from various sites? i am fair-skinned with pink undertones and occasional redness. Sensitivity to proucts. No real break-outs.


we have the same skintype, only I am prone to breakouts occasionally.

I really like the Lioele Brightening Ampoule, as that has really worked wonders on the redness that I get. The Lioele waterdrop sleeping pack is also a holy grail product for me that I've mentioned lots of times because I feel like everyone needs it in their life LOL

Anything from Innisfree is a sure bet. I say anything because I've tried and enjoyed a LOT of their products. The Etude House Skin Malgem lines are also very nice.

I've also been trying some Mizon products lately and I really like the snail foaming cleanser and the snail repair eye cream. Also My Beauty Diary masks are my favorites!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> we have the same skintype, only I am prone to breakouts occasionally.
> 
> I really like the Lioele Brightening Ampoule, as that has really worked wonders on the redness that I get. The Lioele waterdrop sleeping pack is also a holy grail product for me that I've mentioned lots of times because I feel like everyone needs it in their life LOL
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!! You're amazing.

Guys, i have one more super newb question: With the peeling socks, do i pour the liquid from the pouch into the socks after I put them on(as said) or do I apply some liquid to my feet first, then put the socks on? Do I only use them once, or do I put them on few a few days every night? I can't read the instructions!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> THANK YOU!!! You're amazing.
> 
> Guys, i have one more super newb question: With the peeling socks, do i pour the liquid from the pouch into the socks after I put them on(as said) or do I apply some liquid to my feet first, then put the socks on? Do I only use them once, or do I put them on few a few days every night? I can't read the instructions!


Most of the peeling socks I've used have the liquid already in them, but I have used a similar kind and I find it's best to pour it in first so that you get most of it on the bottoms of your feet. It may help if you post which brand it is, they vary by brand a bit.

Only use them once! I've seen the instructions posted wrong on sites like Amazon and heard horror stories of people thinking they need to use them nightly for 5-7 days. The results vary from brand to brand, and I've had some that didn't peel at all for 9 days, then started to peel nonstop for several days, so definitely don't use more than one peeling mask until you give it time to work.

As for Korean skincare, my suggestions would be based on what site you were using, since they all have very different selections, plus I'm not sure if you have oily/combination/dry skin. But as far as brands go, I highly recommend Innisfree and Skinfood. Both brands are in the reasonably priced range, but focus on more natural ingredients, and I've never had a bad experience with either brand.


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> THANK YOU!!! You're amazing.
> 
> Guys, i have one more super newb question: With the peeling socks, do i pour the liquid from the pouch into the socks after I put them on(as said) or do I apply some liquid to my feet first, then put the socks on? Do I only use them once, or do I put them on few a few days every night? I can't read the instructions!


I just used the Holika Holika peeling booties and I put the socks on first then poured the liquid into them. Kind of squished and wiggled my feet right after to make sure the liquid was spread around. They are a one use only thing.


----------



## had706 (Sep 25, 2014)

Just wanted to share a quick great CS story from Yes Style. I know they can be higher priced depending on what you buy but I had 2 great experiences! First on one order a box of masks were out of stock and they couldn't get them from their supplier. They not only communicated throughout and promptly refunded to my PayPal, but gave me a $5 voucher to use for the trouble.

Then yesterday I got an order and a non beauty item (some mop slippers - don't ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) were missing a piece. I emailed them and within 2 hours I had a response that they had shipped me a new item and no need to return what I received.

I was impressed and happy with how they handled this. Things happen with orders and it's how companies respond that will keep or lose me as a customer!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 25, 2014)

My Honest Skin order just hit the NY facility, so hopefully I'll get it by Monday. I checked my account and I have $4 in points. Maybe I'll place another small order to use that up and then try TesterKorea or Rose Rose Shop.

We are in Niagara Falls and there's a Japanese grocery store less than a mile from the hotel, and since my hubby is in a meeting all day today I may take a wander over after the store opens. Perhaps they have a beauty section.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

Just to give you guys a heads up: Beauteque is releasing their next bag soon. I think they'll be coming out October 1st, if their past releases are any indication.

This one is going to be a head-to-toe Snail Bag, and is going to have 7 products. Some of it will be a mystery, and there will also be a choice of snail sheet masks.

I was told that it's going to be $24 and have an $80 value. 

I love snail stuff so I'm really excited about this one!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 25, 2014)

Apparently Peach and Lily have come out with a box, and I loved the spoiler so much I jumped at it! Can't wait to see what the rest of it contains. I haven't bought a memebox since the first princess set, and I have decided to only order their global editions from now on, so I hope this will be a nice change!

http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Apparently Peach and Lily have come out with a box, and I loved the spoiler so much I jumped at it! Can't wait to see what the rest of it contains. I haven't bought a memebox since the first princess set, and I have decided to only order their global editions from now on, so I hope this will be a nice change!
> 
> http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box


Ahh that spoiler looks awesome and that box is probably going to be amazingggg! I wish i had the money for it right now! You'll have to let us know what's inside when you get it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Apparently Peach and Lily have come out with a box, and I loved the spoiler so much I jumped at it! Can't wait to see what the rest of it contains. I haven't bought a memebox since the first princess set, and I have decided to only order their global editions from now on, so I hope this will be a nice change!
> 
> http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box


I'm curious to see how the first box will go, but definitely too on the fence to buy a box yet.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh that spoiler looks awesome and that box is probably going to be amazingggg! I wish i had the money for it right now! You'll have to let us know what's inside when you get it!


 
I'll def report back! It ships mid-October and I can't wait!



cfisher said:


> I'm curious to see how the first box will go, but definitely too on the fence to buy a box yet.


Honestly, the reason I went for it is because of the company. I've only ever had positive experiences with them, and they are one of the few places I can find that sells Cermorlab and Maycoop. If it was more of a pop up company like the KPop Beauty Box (that's what it was called I think?) was, I would be more hesitant, and I ended up not getting that one. Really looking forward to pics of it showing up though! Should be sometime next month, right?!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I'll def report back! It ships mid-October and I can't wait!
> 
> Honestly, the reason I went for it is because of the company. I've only ever had positive experiences with them, and they are one of the few places I can find that sells Cermorlab and Maycoop. If it was more of a pop up company like the KPop Beauty Box (that's what it was called I think?) was, I would be more hesitant, and I ended up not getting that one. Really looking forward to pics of it showing up though! Should be sometime next month, right?!


Oh man....the ONE product I tried from each of those brands (cremorlab and maycoop) from past memeboxes have been amazing. I'm actually using the maycoop raw sauce in my night routine right now and I LOVE it! I didn't realize they carry those brand so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Apparently Peach and Lily have come out with a box, and I loved the spoiler so much I jumped at it! Can't wait to see what the rest of it contains. I haven't bought a memebox since the first princess set, and I have decided to only order their global editions from now on, so I hope this will be a nice change!
> 
> http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box


Bought it.  Can't.stinking.wait!!  Eeeee!!  Also, omg love that site. *fills cart and sneaks away*


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Most of the peeling socks I've used have the liquid already in them, but I have used a similar kind and I find it's best to pour it in first so that you get most of it on the bottoms of your feet. It may help if you post which brand it is, they vary by brand a bit.
> 
> Only use them once! I've seen the instructions posted wrong on sites like Amazon and heard horror stories of people thinking they need to use them nightly for 5-7 days. The results vary from brand to brand, and I've had some that didn't peel at all for 9 days, then started to peel nonstop for several days, so definitely don't use more than one peeling mask until you give it time to work.
> 
> As for Korean skincare, my suggestions would be based on what site you were using, since they all have very different selections, plus I'm not sure if you have oily/combination/dry skin. But as far as brands go, I highly recommend Innisfree and Skinfood. Both brands are in the reasonably priced range, but focus on more natural ingredients, and I've never had a bad experience with either brand.





ohsailor said:


> Can someone help a newb out? what are some of your favorite products from various sites? i am fair-skinned with pink undertones and occasional redness. Sensitivity to proucts. No real break-outs.


I second the Innisfree suggestion. I just bought a huge haul from them since they are having some promotions on their new global website right now. They are currently doing a buy 10 get 10 free masks deal that will end next Monday. And some other promotions depending on how much you spend on their site.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I second the Innisfree suggestion. I just bought a huge haul from them since they are having some promotions on their new global website right now. They are currently doing a buy 10 get 10 free masks deal that will end next Monday. And some other promotions depending on how much you spend on their site.


I'm so used to getting packs of 5 of their sheet masks for $4 (with shipping on top of that). I was wondering about that deal, but didn't see what the shipping costs were. Would you mind telling me what the shipping charges for your order?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

What's the link to the innisfree global site? 

I think I found it but it's loading really weirdly for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

@@MissJexie http://www.innisfreeworld.com

the innis free site has horrible shipping costs.....I wanted to purchase about 70.00 worth of items and the shipping was going to be 43.00!!  errr.nope.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie http://www.innisfreeworld.com
> 
> the innis free site has horrible shipping costs.....I wanted to purchase about 70.00 worth of items and the shipping was going to be 43.00!!  errr.nope.


oh gosh nevermind then. nothing worse than getting slammed with crappy shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie http://www.innisfreeworld.com
> 
> the innis free site has horrible shipping costs.....I wanted to purchase about 70.00 worth of items and the shipping was going to be 43.00!!  errr.nope.


I had a feeling the shipping costs would more than make up the difference.

The brand sites always seem to have insane shipping costs.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm so used to getting packs of 5 of their sheet masks for $4 (with shipping on top of that). I was wondering about that deal, but didn't see what the shipping costs were. Would you mind telling me what the shipping charges for your order?


The shipping on mine was $17.75. It's a little more than I would have liked but considering the stuff I am getting and how their prices are so much more on other sites I thought it was worth it. I managed to keep my shipment weight just below the max k-packet price and still get everything I wanted.

ETA: In case your wondering, the cost before shipping was $52 and I got 20 masks, 1 skinny microcara, and 2 sets of Super Jeju. Each set includs one 100ml super jeju volcanic pore clay mask, one 70ml jeju pore toner and one 30ml jeju pore cleansing foam. It also came with 4 freebies, which are quite decent since the site actually sell the freebies for like $2 which I thought was odd. Oh you get to pick the freebies. Also came with one of the 8 solution kits which you get to pick. So I think for what I got, it was worth it.

Edited it again since I found what the 3rd product in the set is.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> The shipping on mine was $17.75. It's a little more than I would have liked but considering the stuff I am getting and how their prices are so much more on other sites I thought it was worth it. I managed to keep my shipment weight just below the max k-packet price and still get everything I wanted.


May I ask what you ordered?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> May I ask what you order


lol was editing my post when you asked this. Look above^


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 26, 2014)

So with the peeling booties, do I wear them overnight or for just an hour (and then throw them away)? I'm still a little confused. I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So with the peeling booties, do I wear them overnight or for just an hour (and then throw them away)? I'm still a little confused. I'm sorry, guys.


I think most say to wear them for 90 minutes, then you throw them away.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> I think most say to wear them for 90 minutes, then you throw them away.


Yeah, that part always seems to be the same.

Make sure you soak your feet before wearing them, and make sure to rinse it off REALLY well when you're done!

Soaking your feet for a bit every night, also makes the peeling a lot easier and tends to make the peeling process much more fast.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up: Beauteque is releasing their next bag soon. I think they'll be coming out October 1st, if their past releases are any indication.
> 
> This one is going to be a head-to-toe Snail Bag, and is going to have 7 products. Some of it will be a mystery, and there will also be a choice of snail sheet masks.
> 
> I was told that it's going to be $24 and have an $80 value.


Snails!!!! Doing a super slow happy dance around the house!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 27, 2014)

My Honest Skin order looks like it might be delivered today. I hope it doesn't require a signature, we won't be home til late tonight.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 27, 2014)

I was away from this thread for a week and have 2 things to share:

1.) My order from RoseRoseShop shipped super fast - I placed the order on the 16th, and it's already in my state! I should have it in just a couple more days. One item ended up being out of stock, and while I would have liked a little something extra for the trouble (my fuzzy little heart was set on that cute cat makeup pouch), I really appreciated the prompt communication, refund, and apology. Solid customer service.

2.) I was in NYC last weekend and randomly stumbled into a Nature Republic store in Chinatown! If I had more time and hadn't just blown my budget at Uniqlo I could have done a lot more damage, but I walked out with 4 hydrogel sheet masks for $9.60. Not sure if I overpaid, but the shop prices seemed commensurate with online prices for the most part (I checked when I got home). They had a lot that I couldn't find online later, and it was so fun to poke around and check everything out in person! The shop was clean, bright, and beautiful; the SAs weren't the friendliest, although they were polite (it was later in the day; I'm sure they were just tired and bored). Does anyone have any experience with this brand?


----------



## had706 (Sep 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I was away from this thread for a week and have 2 things to share:
> 
> 1.) My order from RoseRoseShop shipped super fast - I placed the order on the 16th, and it's already in my state! I should have it in just a couple more days. One item ended up being out of stock, and while I would have liked a little something extra for the trouble (my fuzzy little heart was set on that cute cat makeup pouch), I really appreciated the prompt communication, refund, and apology. Solid customer service.
> 
> 2.) I was in NYC last weekend and randomly stumbled into a Nature Republic store in Chinatown! If I had more time and hadn't just blown my budget at Uniqlo I could have done a lot more damage, but I walked out with 4 hydrogel sheet masks for $9.60. Not sure if I overpaid, but the shop prices seemed commensurate with online prices for the most part (I checked when I got home). They had a lot that I couldn't find online later, and it was so fun to poke around and check everything out in person! The shop was clean, bright, and beautiful; the SAs weren't the friendliest, although they were polite (it was later in the day; I'm sure they were just tired and bored). Does anyone have any experience with this brand?


I've used the nature republic snail solution sheet masks and I really liked them. I got a set of 10 from Tester Korea and they were quite resonably priced. I'm pretty sure I used something else from that brand but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 27, 2014)

The Nature Republic in Chinatown has fairly standard prices compared to online. I also found the SAs sort of standoffish, but not rude -- just not as helpful as other SAs in that area. My favourite moisturizer for daytime use is the Nature Republic Aqua Max Combination Watery Cream (in the green container). Smells fresh, very light, makes my skin feel so smooth, and dries quickly so I can hurry up with the next part of my daytime routine.

I wouldn't recommend their Collagen toner, there are way better hydrating toners out there IMO and the packaging makes it a pain to get product out of. I didn't care for their Snail essence one way or another, and their Snail cream was super greasy.

My question: has anyone used the Hanskin BB ampoule from Memebox? If so, do you know of BBs in a similar shade? I think I may have finally found a BB in my colour and of course it's super expensive.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

@@Bunbunny I haven't used the Hanskin, so I can't help you there. But I've seen that item on several trade lists here, and I've also seen it on the MySubscriptionAddiction swap site. So you if you want to trade for more of them, you may want to post a request for it in the Memebox swap thread. I know some of the ladies on here still have theirs lying around.

I haven't been to the Nature Republic shops in NYC, but I've heard the Korean stores often have rather poor customer service, and I have those stores on my Yelp for when I move to NYC, and the reviews constantly mention horrible customer service. It seems to be common at The Face Shop and such as well, sadly.


----------



## wonderings (Sep 27, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I'll def report back! It ships mid-October and I can't wait!
> 
> Honestly, the reason I went for it is because of the company. I've only ever had positive experiences with them, and they are one of the few places I can find that sells Cermorlab and Maycoop. If it was more of a pop up company like the KPop Beauty Box (that's what it was called I think?) was, I would be more hesitant, and I ended up not getting that one. Really looking forward to pics of it showing up though! Should be sometime next month, right?!


I was on the fence about this box, but did a little searching about Peach &amp; Lily and found this video where P&amp;L co-founder Alicia Yoon talks about Korean beauty, her business &amp; more:



I was *incredibly* impressed and promptly purchased the box!  (Before watching the video, I was in 'wait for another spoiler' mode.)

My expectations for curation &amp; product quality are now very high.  Look at how lovely the box itself looks:

http://instagram.com/p/tZE2ItP-A0 - magnetic closure, pretty lining, good size....

It's quite easy to rationalize -- with 7 items (including the travel kit as 1 item) it's $7 per item, and free shipping in the US.  I think I'll finally cancel my Meme TonyMoly/Holika bundle to offset this too.  With no direct experience with the company, I already trust Peach &amp; Lily's taste &amp; quality over Memebox. 

I am excited.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

wonderings said:


> I was on the fence about this box, but did a little searching about Peach &amp; Lily and found this video where P&amp;L co-founder Alicia Yoon talks about Korean beauty, her business &amp; more:



I wasn't sure if I needed another beauty box and one at 50.00, but I did purchase it!! lol   There is actually 8 items, because there is a surprise gift!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

In regards to the Peach and Lily box, apparently it's not planned to be a regular or monthly thing.

Also, the extra gift apparently "isn't necessarily a beauty item."


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In regards to the Peach and Lily box, apparently it's not planned to be a regular or monthly thing.
> 
> Also, the extra gift apparently "isn't necessarily a beauty item."


it is some type of gem thing - worn by sailors for good luck...if I remember it correctly on the site.  certainly better than tampons (global 13)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't really read over the clue, woops! Yeah, that definitely sounds like something decorative, not a beauty item.

Oh gosh, I'm still wondering who is going to want my weird foreign sample pack of tampons?!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I didn't really read over the clue, woops! Yeah, that definitely sounds like something decorative, not a beauty item.
> 
> Oh gosh, I'm still wondering who is going to want my weird foreign sample pack of tampons?!


I actually did a swap with them!! haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually did a swap with them!! haha


WHAT?!?!? I can't believe someone wanted them!

I'm going to start offering them as a "free with trade" gift.

Someone will surely take them if they're free!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> WHAT?!?!? I can't believe someone wanted them!
> 
> I'm going to start offering them as a "free with trade" gift.
> 
> Someone will surely take them if they're free!


well, they are practical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ...


----------



## wonderings (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is some type of gem thing - worn by sailors for good luck...if I remember it correctly on the site.  certainly better than tampons (global 13)


Yes, from the clue I'm thinking something aquamarine-related.

Can the mystery gem item conquer the absorbent practicality of tampons in a head-to-head match?  Only time will tell....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, they are practical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ...


If I ordered a subscription box from the US and they were sort of a sponsored extra, I'd get it. But in a beauty box as an actual product? It's just so...Bizarre.

I should try Memebox's approach. Plaster it all over my trade list with things like "FREE GIFT WITH PURCHASE!" "GET THEM WHILE YOU CAN, LADIES!"

I wonder if that helped with their CutiePie sales. 

I really am curious to see how the Peach and Lily box turns out. I can't wait for spoilers to be posted...And I hope they still have some for sale after the unboxings begin!


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 27, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Yes, from the clue I'm thinking something aquamarine-related.
> 
> Can the mystery gem item conquer the absorbent practicality of tampons in a head-to-head match?  Only time will tell....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


"Aquamarine has been known to man since the beginning of written history and has been used by many sailors in ancient times to keep them safe when sailing the seas of the Adriatic, Mediterranean and other Seas. Because, it was a common mineral, it is said to have many uses, most dealing with the mystical or fantastical. For instance, for a sound night’s sleep, sailors would keep Aquamarine underneath their pillows. Aquamarine was also a way to ward off poison. Ancient sailors said that the mythical mermaid’s tail was made from Aquamarine."

http://www.gemstoneeducation.com/Aquamarine_2.htm

Sounds like you're right! It's probably an aquamarine necklace or something. Maybe a small gem in an anchor?

You all convinced me to get this box. I'm super excited, even though I won't get it until December since I'm shipping it to the SO. It'll be like Christmas gift to myself, I guess!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wasn't sure if I needed another beauty box and one at 50.00, but I did purchase it!! lol   There is actually 8 items, because there is a surprise gift!


I am so on the fence about getting it. For the clean it zero product, I found an ingredient list somewhere in English, and I think the first (or at least one of the first) ingredient(s) was mineral oil. I thought that was supposed to be a bad thing, right?


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 27, 2014)

There's more proof that mineral oil is not comedogenic than proof that it is comedogenic. The molecules are too large to properly enter the pores to clog them up. It may actually be one of the oils least likely to cause clogged pores. It is emollient &amp; acts as an occlusive. In a cleanser, it serves to dissolve the oils on the skin/oil-based make up for easy removal.

Mineral oil is in many, many products. I have not found any issues with using it, personally. There are lots of people who use it exclusively for removing make up, washing their face, or as part of their moisturizing routine! If you do find issues with the product, there are many people who would be willing to swap or buy a used one (if you used a clean spatula to remove the product), I'm sure.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> There's more proof that mineral oil is not comedogenic than proof that it is comedogenic. The molecules are too large to properly enter the pores to clog them up. It may actually be one of the oils least likely to cause clogged pores. It is emollient &amp; acts as an occlusive. In a cleanser, it serves to dissolve the oils on the skin/oil-based make up for easy removal.
> 
> Mineral oil is in many, many products. I have not found any issues with using it, personally. There are lots of people who use it exclusively for removing make up, washing their face, or as part of their moisturizing routine! If you do find issues with the product, there are many people who would be willing to swap or buy a used one (if you used a clean spatula to remove the product), I'm sure.


Hmm...I guess I could see if it is used to remove makeup, then I use another cleanser. I may have to get the box after all. If you don't see me here on Makeuptalk within a month, please call the cops, because my husband has probably killed me for spending to much on Korean products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 27, 2014)

I believe the cleanser is meant to be used as a first-step cleanser in the double cleansing method, so yes. Definitely follow up with a foaming cleanser to wash away any leftover cleanser/make up!

Not gonna lie, I probably spend more on Korean products than I do on food. Granted, I don't eat very much in general, but... it's a problem.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

(crossposted in the Beauteque Beauty Bag Thread)

If any of you were interested in getting the upcoming Head-to-Toe Snail bag, Beauteque is handing out mystery coupon codes on their facebook page for 24 hours! You have to find the picture of the snail, comment with a number between 1 and 6 and tag 3 friends and they'll message you a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We should all pick different numbers and keep tracking of which codes we all get LOL

I picked 3, still waiting on the code!

Link to the facebook photo: https://www.facebook.com/240380512790820/photos/a.265186763643528.1073741827.240380512790820/349778991850971/?type=1


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> (crossposted in the Beauteque Beauty Bag Thread)
> 
> If any of you were interested in getting the upcoming Head-to-Toe Snail bag, Beauteque is handing out mystery coupon codes on their facebook page for 24 hours! You have to find the picture of the snail, comment with a number between 1 and 6 and tag 3 friends and they'll message you a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


FYI, choosing #3 gets you free shipping on all snail product purchases   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> FYI, choosing #3 gets you free shipping on all snail product purchases   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


#2 got me 15% off all snail products.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Just so everyone knows, the Peach and Lily boxes are nearly sold out. I emailed them to ask if they'd be selling any after the shipping date (I wanted to see an unboxing first) and they did say they would sell until they sold out. However, I was told there's exactly 24 boxes.

And since this isn't going to be a subscription box or anything done regularly, guess you better hurry if you want one. 

ETA: Also when they discussed this in an interview, they said they were doing it to "reward their customers" so it is possible that they are going to be generous and aren't doing it to make a quick profit. Which would also explain why it's not going to be a regular thing.

Guess I might have to grab one now after all.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just so everyone knows, the Peach and Lily boxes are nearly sold out. I emailed them to ask if they'd be selling any after the shipping date (I wanted to see an unboxing first) and they did say they would sell until they sold out. However, I was told there's exactly 24 boxes.
> 
> And since this isn't going to be a subscription box or anything done regularly, guess you better hurry if you want one.
> 
> ...


I canceled one of my other monthly subscription boxes this month, and I just got my second paid review for my blog, so I went ahead and took the plunge on this one even though I probably shouldn't have! I have more than enough stuff, but it just looks like it's going to be SO nice, and the spoiler is something I've wanted to try out for awhile now, so I feel good about it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I canceled one of my other monthly subscription boxes this month, and I just got my second paid review for my blog, so I went ahead and took the plunge on this one even though I probably shouldn't have! I have more than enough stuff, but it just looks like it's going to be SO nice, and the spoiler is something I've wanted to try out for awhile now, so I feel good about it!


Yeah, they actually used to sell the Banila Co. cleanser for under $10, but it's really popular now and it's impossible to find it for under $15 (when you include shipping costs). So I figured $35 to risk on the other items isn't so bad. I just hope the remaining items are as good. I really wanted to wait until spoilers were released, but I have a feeling this may end up a one time thing from how they spoke about it. Watch it be amazing and then they never do it again! 

Oh, well. Memebox hasn't tempted me much for a bit, and I think it's going to be a meh week with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 30, 2014)

I took the Plunge on the Peach and Lily box just now. Eh, why not??


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I took the Plunge on the Peach and Lily box just now. Eh, why not??


Hah, it's going to be sold out within a couple of days now. A couple people messaged me to tell me they were wanted to grab one before it sold out.

MUT sure is a great way to advertise, haha. 

ETA: I wish we had that sort of customer service at Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

I picked #4 on Beauteque Insta and got $2.5 off-- if anyone is interested. Great deal imho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 30, 2014)

My Mwave box is here super happy about it! ^^


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 2, 2014)

I bought the Snail head to toe beauty bag on Beauteque tonight. 7 products, 3 are revealed, four are surprises! You're only able to pick a type of sheet mask this month.


----------



## had706 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone know on the Beauteque snail head to toe bag if the shipping is just fixed at $7 even if you go over the $35 minimum for free US shipping? I wanted to buy that and something else too but looks like I may be stuck with the $7 shipping cost.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 2, 2014)

had706 said:


> Anyone know on the Beauteque snail head to toe bag if the shipping is just fixed at $7 even if you go over the $35 minimum for free US shipping? I wanted to buy that and something else too but looks like I may be stuck with the $7 shipping cost.


I actually got a coupon code from them during their little coupon giveaway on facebook and it was for free shipping on any snail product. I just added the snail bag to my cart and tried the coupon and it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

SNAIL-333 is the coupon code!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 4, 2014)

Had lunch with my mom yesterday and she gave me some $$ that I forgot she owed me, so of course I did a little shopping!

I ended up getting a variety of 28 sheet masks, some cocoon silk balls, and a few sample sized baviphat sleeping packs (the little jars are adorbs) for $34 shipped on TesterKorea. 

I figure I spend about $30 on a Memebox mask box, so that's not bed for all the stuff I got!


----------



## JustBran (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a question about roseroseshop? How does the free shipping work? I added a few things under the free shipping tab and when I go to checkout there is a shipping charge still. Is that usual?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

JustBran said:


> I have a question about roseroseshop? How does the free shipping work? I added a few things under the free shipping tab and when I go to checkout there is a shipping charge still. Is that usual?


The free shipping is extremely limited, so I'd suggest first making sure that all the items you selected have free shipping (this is pretty much only done for some of Mizon's items).

Also, they do charge $2.50 for a tracking number, so if all you see is a charge for $2.50, that's normal. Trust me, your shipping would be FAR higher than that if not for the free shipping deal.


----------



## JustBran (Oct 5, 2014)

@@cfisher I took everything out except for the mizon starfish cream samples which is advertised for free shipping and it's still charging $4 for shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

JustBran said:


> @@cfisher I took everything out except for the mizon starfish cream samples which is advertised for free shipping and it's still charging $4 for shipping.


Oh, that is really strange. I would suggest sending them an email, it's definitely only supposed to be $2.50.

I double checked and a few weeks ago I ordered like 9 Mizon items with free shipping, and a month before that about 6 Mizon items with free shipping. Both orders I placed separately from my orders with non-free shipping items, and both were charged the $2.50.

It could be a glitch, but part of me wonders if they raised the fee from $2.50 to $4. 

On a side note...RoseRoseShop usually sells the smaller starfish cream for just under $10. If you were planning to get the samples, you may want to wait until that's back in stock (it goes in and out of stock quickly because the starfish line is so popular). It's a FAR better deal than paying nearly $5 for ten small samples, and the starfish cream is amazing, and the tin is really lovely.


----------



## JustBran (Oct 5, 2014)

@@cfisher thank you so much! $10 is a better deal so I'll wait for that. I was getting the samples because I was unsure about the line but I do fancy the packaging.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

JustBran said:


> @@cfisher thank you so much! $10 is a better deal so I'll wait for that. I was getting the samples because I was unsure about the line but I do fancy the packaging.


The small of the starfish cream is always selling out, but it usually is restocked quickly. Last time I tried to purchase it, it sold out while it was in my cart, then showed back up like 5 days later. So I definitely suggest keeping an eye out. The Mizon things with free shipping are constantly doing that, especially things in the $10 and under range. The tin is definitely worth waiting for though (nevermind the huge difference in how much product you get!)


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

ummm.. this is hilarious: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/cosmetic/1160011--welcos-merit-killing-me-zombie-cc-cream-set-40ml-7ml.html

lol. 2 questions though:

Has anybody used the brand a'pieu? They have something in rrs I want to try, but I haven't heard anybody mention it.

Also.. I'm looking for a cleansing oil from rrs (placing an order there). Anybody have any recommendations? I was thinking of getting the skin food one since the brand is so popular.

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/11053--skin-food-egg-white-pore-cleansing-oil-200ml.html


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> ummm.. this is hilarious: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/cosmetic/1160011--welcos-merit-killing-me-zombie-cc-cream-set-40ml-7ml.html
> 
> lol. 2 questions though:
> 
> ...


I saw that! It's hilarious, isn't it? In Korea apparently "zombie" and "ghost" skincare products are huge lately, because they relate them to whitening skincare. Awhile ago they even released a Hello Kitty Ghost BB Cream. I've seen a few Zombie products that seem to be new, I guess it's the new thing? I'm still hoping we see that Zombie pack in a Memebox!

May I ask which product you were thinking of buying from A'pieu? I've used a lot of their products, they're quite popular on KoreaDepart and RoseRoseShop, but their products are really hit or miss. I've had some horrible products from them, and some amazing ones. I would suggest avoiding their foam and cream facial cleansers though, I've had only bad experiences, and I've never heard good things about either of those products from their lines.

As for the oil cleanser....You may want to wait for some specific suggestions. Skin Food doesn't offer many oil cleansers, and I've never heard good things about the oil cleansers they used to sell (the ones I've heard of have all been discontinued since then, which sort of makes me wonder). I LOVE Skin Food, but that's the only product type I'm cautious of with them.

ETA: Oh gosh, this entry sounded far too negative.


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I saw that! It's hilarious, isn't it? In Korea apparently "zombie" and "ghost" skincare products are huge lately, because they relate them to whitening skincare. Awhile ago they even released a Hello Kitty Ghost BB Cream. I've seen a few Zombie products that seem to be new, I guess it's the new thing? I'm still hoping we see that Zombie pack in a Memebox!
> 
> May I ask which product you were thinking of buying from A'pieu? I've used a lot of their products, they're quite popular on KoreaDepart and RoseRoseShop, but their products are really hit or miss. I've had some horrible products from them, and some amazing ones. I would suggest avoiding their foam and cream facial cleansers though, I've had only bad experiences, and I've never heard good things about either of those products from their lines.
> 
> ...


I was looking at tea tree items and I found this emulsion: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/680060--a-pieu-nonco-tea-tree-emulsion-125ml.html

As for cleansing oil.. they also have the holika one too and I was considering that one.. there are just so many of them to choose from! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> I was looking at tea tree items and I found this emulsion: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/680060--a-pieu-nonco-tea-tree-emulsion-125ml.html
> 
> As for cleansing oil.. they also have the holika one too and I was considering that one.. there are just so many of them to choose from! &gt;.&lt;


The Holika Holika ones I've used (and received samples of) were all great. I loved their floral line (I'm not sure what it's called) and I tried to the Soda Pore  one. The Soda Pore ones are great for those that use makeup, it's really heavy duty (it's even called a BB cleansing oil apparently). Holika Holika has a ton of oil cleansers, and I've never heard a single bad thing about any of them, honestly. 

A friend of mine had the toner from that A'pieu line and she loved it. The toner was really natural and it worked great for her oily skin, but I recall that it was a lot more expensive than that emulsion. That's actually a really amazing price, the other tea tree products from that line seem to be phased/phasing out on other sites, so I think it may have been discontinued in recent months. That seems like a really great deal, honestly.


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Holika Holika ones I've used (and received samples of) were all great. I loved their floral line (I'm not sure what it's called) and I tried to the Soda Pore  one. The Soda Pore ones are great for those that use makeup, it's really heavy duty (it's even called a BB cleansing oil apparently). Holika Holika has a ton of oil cleansers, and I've never heard a single bad thing about any of them, honestly.
> 
> A friend of mine had the toner from that A'pieu line and she loved it. The toner was really natural and it worked great for her oily skin, but I recall that it was a lot more expensive than that emulsion. That's actually a really amazing price, the other tea tree products from that line seem to be phased/phasing out on other sites, so I think it may have been discontinued in recent months. That seems like a really great deal, honestly.


I think I'm going to go with the HH one then!  Ty for your help!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 6, 2014)

Do any of you have reviews or thoughts about any skincare products from Daiso? I just started investigating the skin care section there (it's $1.50! Why not?), and I have no idea what's garbage and what's a good deal.


----------



## catyz (Oct 6, 2014)

I've only tried their oil sheets and i love those! Its super good deal as well!


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 6, 2014)

So sad...  I am loving the A-True tea products from the Meme tea box, and wanted to price out a few of my favorites. Couldn't find them anywhere online, so I contacted the company and it doesn't look like they have any mainline distributors yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( She was really helpful and said she would add me to a list to be contacted when their direct sales site goes live, and in the meantime I could order through them directly through paypal. So disappointing, but I might take her up on that offer if they don't get a site up and working soon. I need more tea products on my face!


----------



## Robinssa (Oct 6, 2014)

I placed a Rose Rose shop order 10 days ago, and no tracking info. I also emailed three days ago but still nothing. Is this usual?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> I placed a Rose Rose shop order 10 days ago, and no tracking info. I also emailed three days ago but still nothing. Is this usual?


They do that with me here and there. From my experience, it usually means something is out of stock and they're trying to find another one (and then I'll get an email and a refund a week or two later, before the rest is shipped).

There was a recent holiday though, so perhaps it has something to do with that.


----------



## had706 (Oct 6, 2014)

I bet there is something out of stock for you. I ordered from Rose Rose shop lastThursday and got tracking today.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So sad...  I am loving the A-True tea products from the Meme tea box, and wanted to price out a few of my favorites. Couldn't find them anywhere online, so I contacted the company and it doesn't look like they have any mainline distributors yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( She was really helpful and said she would add me to a list to be contacted when their direct sales site goes live, and in the meantime I could order through them directly through paypal. So disappointing, but I might take her up on that offer if they don't get a site up and working soon. I need more tea products on my face!


for free priority shipping, you have to order $100+ with them - otherwise, the shipping is brutal.  I did purchase several items from them and got them quickly with lots of samples.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 6, 2014)

I received the Beauteque Head to Toe Snail Bag today and it was kind of a disappointment, last months was great, this month not so much!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I hate when you see a company list a product for 35.00 and then see it on RRS or TesterKorea for $2.5 to $5.  I wasn't interested in the product anyway, but it was a big old meh this month.  

They did send me a super nice handwritten note saying I'm a VIP with a great perk so that's awesome.

I've been impressed by their CS and ship times, they are doing that very right, every one is entitled to an off month.  Just didn't think the value was there this month.  Onward...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I received the Beauteque Head to Toe Snail Bag today and it was kind of a disappointment, last months was great, this month not so much!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hate when you see a company list a product for 35.00 and then see it on RRS or TesterKorea for $2.5 to $5.  I wasn't interested in the product anyway, but it was a big old meh this month.
> 
> ...


Yeah....This is sort of what bothers me about Beauteque. 

Memebox lists retail values, and although no one really pays those prices...From what I've seen they usually do match up with the suggested prices, or the prices that the company sells from their international site (which is often the highest you'll find those products for). So I don't really necessarily blame Memebox for that. It's no different from receiving a $100 scarf in a subscription box in the US, only to see that the company is selling it at clearance for $5.

But Beauteque just makes up some of their prices. Like saying the lip masks are worth $7. Why, because they saw someone selling it for $2 on Amazon then added the $5 shipping charge from a seller in Korea? And the Holika Holika facial cleanser that has a retail price of under $6, sells everywhere for under $3, and they say it has a value of $14 or $16? 

It's one thing to list retail/suggest prices. But it just bothers me that they're basically making up the values based on nothing even remotely reasonable.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah....This is sort of what bothers me about Beauteque.
> 
> Memebox lists retail values, and although no one really pays those prices...From what I've seen they usually do match up with the suggested prices, or the prices that the company sells from their international site (which is often the highest you'll find those products for). So I don't really necessarily blame Memebox for that. It's no different from receiving a $100 scarf in a subscription box in the US, only to see that the company is selling it at clearance for $5.
> 
> ...


If I could make a suggestion, that you should e-mail Beauteque and let them know that it's upsetting to you and that you'd like to know where they get their suggested retail values for the products. They are incredibly receptive to feedback and I'm sure they would take what you were saying seriously and into consideration in the future.

My guess is that they're pricing things by what they THEY would price the product at in their shop? I know products can sometimes be cheaper on other sites, however Beauteque and PrettyandCute etc have always had higher prices due to the fact that they're located in the US and it costs them more money for the products etc.

I haven't gotten the snail bag yet, but I did see a couple of spoilers. I'm not sure how I'm going to feel about it yet because I tend to withhold judgement until I have the product in my hands, but I do agree that it probably should have been priced at the same price point as the previous bags. It was also kind of a let down that there was a shipping charge for this one, but free shipping for all the past bags (for US, at least.) I do love Beauteque and I adore their customer service, but I think they're still small and trying to compete with the Memebox side of the k-beauty world. I can bet they're not making a ton of money on these bags due to their size.

Also I got the handwritten VIP letter from Beauteque today as well. I thought it was incredibly thoughtful and something I don't think any company has ever done. It felt very special and the VIP deal that came with it is pretty nice!


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for free priority shipping, you have to order $100+ with them - otherwise, the shipping is brutal.  I did purchase several items from them and got them quickly with lots of samples.


Ooh, what did you purchase from them? I am loving the cleansing water, but I don't think that will get me to 100, ha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Ooh, what did you purchase from them? I am loving the cleansing water, but I don't think that will get me to 100, ha


I bought the pack of facial sheet masks (those are too DIE FOR), verbena mint black tea clarifying toner, earl grey black tea refresh foam and verbena mint black tea clarifying moisturizer.   I will use them in spring/summer, as that is when I really need these products for my oily-acne prone skin.  They also gave me lots of samples. 

The line I purchased is for oily-troubled skin.  One day I will go back and get their snow buds line because that was also really good for my skin!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 7, 2014)

So as I mentioned, I made a purchase from testerkorea a few days ago, but it's been a VERY long time since I've bought anything from them. Has anyone bought from them recently that can tell me a ballpark figure of how long I'll be waiting for my stuff? I'm trying to make what I have left of my sheet mask stash last as long as I can before my order comes!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So as I mentioned, I made a purchase from testerkorea a few days ago, but it's been a VERY long time since I've bought anything from them. Has anyone bought from them recently that can tell me a ballpark figure of how long I'll be waiting for my stuff? I'm trying to make what I have left of my sheet mask stash last as long as I can before my order comes!


I would like to know as well - I haven't purchased from testerkorea.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

@Miss Jexie Someone that I message with on here mentioned the Beauteque thing to me and told me the listed prices, so we had discussed it a bit. She did say she messaged them to ask about the prices (the lip mask thing really just threw her off completely) and she didn't tell me what they said word for word, but I was given the impression they just sort of brushed her off. I don't have a problem with them as a whole, but it does sort of irk me to see values listed at 300-500% the actual retail value (which as it is people rarely ever actually pay for Korean skincare as it is). I do think they stretch it quite a bit past what they would charge as well, and I did keep that in mind since I know sites like Beauteque and Pretty and Cute obviously have to charge a bit higher to make a profit. I just feel like they took it too far to try to make it seem like that much better of a deal. I don't they'd lose customers if they were more realistic with the values, in fact I think some people would be more likely to buy them.

In regards to TesterKorea....They seem to be really inconsistent. I've had them ship within a week on a rare occasion, but I've also had them take around a month to ship out an order (and everything was in stock). You may want to send them a message, I did need one order for some birthday gifts and they did send it out within 48 hours of messaging them (but an order placed a few days later took like 3 weeks to ship). However, I've had times where it took weeks to get responses to simple issues.

I think they actually take more vacations than Memebox does. :  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

So I just placed an order at www.ohsheetmask.com

to get their first box of sheet masks.

(thank you @ for the reco!)

This looks like a really sweet Indie company.

It was started by a couple who live in Thailand and pick up interesting sheet masks as they travel through Asia.

If anyone is interested, I think the last day to get this months box (the premiere box) is Oct 9th. The cost is $23 and that includes international shipping.


----------



## had706 (Oct 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So as I mentioned, I made a purchase from testerkorea a few days ago, but it's been a VERY long time since I've bought anything from them. Has anyone bought from them recently that can tell me a ballpark figure of how long I'll be waiting for my stuff? I'm trying to make what I have left of my sheet mask stash last as long as I can before my order comes!


I ordered from tester korea on August 5 and didn't get it until Sept 2 which seemed like at least a week longer than some other sites I order from. There was an issue with an out of stock item but it was addressed right away so I was happy about that.
In regards to the Beauteque head to to snail bag I got mine yesterday. I was quite happy with it. Is it worth $80? no but it's certainly worth more than I paid for it and it came 2 days after I ordered it which is worth paying shipping to me - I'm impatient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Also I got the nice VIP note which I think is a great personal touch!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> I placed a Rose Rose shop order 10 days ago, and no tracking info. I also emailed three days ago but still nothing. Is this usual?


Also, check your spam if you haven't already, @@Robinssa! All my emails from RRS have gone straight to my spam folder.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> So I just placed an order at www.ohsheetmask.com
> 
> to get their first box of sheet masks.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely interested, although it's totally out of my budget right now. I'm super excited for sheet mask boxes to start rolling out, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was another one as well...Face Crate, I think it was?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 7, 2014)

had706 said:


> I ordered from tester korea on August 5 and didn't get it until Sept 2 which seemed like at least a week longer than some other sites I order from. There was an issue with an out of stock item but it was addressed right away so I was happy about that.
> 
> In regards to the Beauteque head to to snail bag I got mine yesterday. I was quite happy with it. Is it worth $80? no but it's certainly worth more than I paid for it and it came 2 days after I ordered it which is worth paying shipping to me - I'm impatient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Also I got the nice VIP note which I think is a great personal touch!


Thanks for the heads up! I know I have to wait awhile for these kinds of orders but it drives me crazy since shipping can be so pricey sometimes!

And Im very interested to see what I think of the snail bag. I've heard mixed reviews so far, so I'm still on the fence on what I think my first impression is going to be. I did think the VIP note was ridiculously sweet!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm definitely interested, although it's totally out of my budget right now. I'm super excited for sheet mask boxes to start rolling out, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was another one as well...Face Crate, I think it was?


Yes I remember taking a looking at that site as well.

It didn't impress me as much as the Oh Sheet Mask site.

You should take a look at the "about us" section of the site...they seem really fun and charming.

And it's quite personal...even the box is hand made.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 7, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Do any of you have reviews or thoughts about any skincare products from Daiso? I just started investigating the skin care section there (it's $1.50! Why not?), and I have no idea what's garbage and what's a good deal.


Second on the blotting paper. The only other skincarey stuff I've bought from Daiso is their plain tablet sheet masks. Those that you soak in liquid of your choice. I love diy masks lol so I get them alot.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So as I mentioned, I made a purchase from testerkorea a few days ago, but it's been a VERY long time since I've bought anything from them. Has anyone bought from them recently that can tell me a ballpark figure of how long I'll be waiting for my stuff? I'm trying to make what I have left of my sheet mask stash last as long as I can before my order comes!





biancardi said:


> I would like to know as well - I haven't purchased from testerkorea.


My first order with them was Friday August 29th. It was delivered to me on September 16th. I placed another order with them on September 25 and again on October 4 (decided to buy the full size of the Black Pomegranate toner I'd sampled in my first order plus sample sizes of other toners as I have no full size toners). Neither of those last 2 boxes is showing up as having arrived in the US yet. So, the first order was 18 days from the time I ordered. Not good, but faster than I have ever received anything from Memebox Korea.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

18 days is actually really good if it was shipped through standard shipping.

They always take forever to ship my orders, I wonder if it's because I tend to place larger orders? 

Has anyone had a large order shipped quickly from TesterKorea lately?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 9, 2014)

So I'm seeing a lot of Secret Santa posts on MUT. Would anyone be interested in a Korean skincare/makeup Secret Santa swap? I'm sure lots of us have product overflow that would correspond to someone else's wishlist -- if people set up their wishlists in a generous manner (several suggestions for a type of product, rather than holy grail-type items), we could probably make one work. Thoughts? Has this been already posted in this thread (I only check the last two pages, sorry!)?


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi ladies!!

I need some help. My friend is going to Japan and Korea in about 2 weeks and she said she would help me get some items if I gave her a list. so of course i jumped right on that!

but then i thought....what should i put on the list??

Please PLEASE list your MUST HAVES!

I wanted to try some stuff from Re:cipe, Innisfree, and any other brands..(having brain fart due to so much studying for exams)

Also, i'll be asking her to help me pick up a couple of those CURE peeling gels from Japan from a recommendation from a fellow MUTer here (sorry, i forget who)

Any recommendations would be MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 9, 2014)

@@princesskelly What skin type do you have and do you use makeup? 

For Innisfree i would strongly recommend the volcanic pore clay mask and the latest range of Soybean Energy products. If you use makeup, do try their Lip Mousse Tint. (I love mine, its super pigmented!)

There is so many new products I think OliveYoung would be the place to be other than the standard drugstore brands. 

Japan is another story. Lol gosh...where do I even start? My must-buys are Imju Dejavu Fiberwig mascaras, Koji /Dolly wink eye liners (their falsies are pretty famous too), Rohto Hada Labo moisturizers and essences, Sana collagen cream, and LOTS more. And don't forget their food and snacks! Poor friend of yours, just tag along!! Buy that flight!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@princesskelly What skin type do you have and do you use makeup?
> 
> For Innisfree i would strongly recommend the volcanic pore clay mask and the latest range of Soybean Energy products. If you use makeup, do try their Lip Mousse Tint. (I love mine, its super pigmented!)
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! you're hilarious!!

I have combo skin with acne prone (esp when I'm stressed and on my period) that is oily and normal. I wouldnt say that my skin is super sensitive. 

is OliveYoung a new brand??

haha i asked her if she was checking in a bag.. just to be sure! haha

I would LOVE to go with her...but i dont think her husband would like me to accompany them on their honeymoon....HAHA


----------



## veritazy (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> HAHAHA! you're hilarious!!
> 
> I have combo skin with acne prone (esp when I'm stressed and on my period) that is oily and normal. I wouldnt say that my skin is super sensitive.
> 
> ...


Ahhh then you really should get the volcanic pore pack and all the blackhead out balms + tea tree stuff! It's great that your skin isn't too sensitive, it means you are free to try more things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do recommend to check out other brands that are difficult to find abroad (eg the Saem, Chosungah, Too Cool For School, 3CE). I heard people rave about them and each have their on HG products, but I can't list them for sure as I don't use too much from these. I wish I could get them for myself though, which I am sure I will if I ever save up enough for a trip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Olive young is like the Korean Sephora/Douglas/Sasa. You can find almost everything there and when its on sale, the store is a heaven! 







They even call it a "Lifestyle experience centre" lol~ I wish I am the one going! Jelly of your friend~ I will bust like my whole spending money on skncare/cosmetics haha.

OOpps.. didnt know its a honeymoon. Just sneak in and out their bag to do shopping, err, without interrupting anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ahhh then you really should get the volcanic pore pack and all the blackhead out balms + tea tree stuff! It's great that your skin isn't too sensitive, it means you are free to try more things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do recommend to check out other brands that are difficult to find abroad (eg the Saem, Chosungah, Too Cool For School, 3CE). I heard people rave about them and each have their on HG products, but I can't list them for sure as I don't use too much from these. I wish I could get them for myself though, which I am sure I will if I ever save up enough for a trip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Olive young is like the Korean Sephora/Douglas/Sasa. You can find almost everything there and when its on sale, the store is a heaven!
> 
> ...


haha!!! i dunno..i wouldnt make a very good ninja..im not very quiet at all lol

OMG definately going to tell her to go to Olive young! I cant see the picture you loaded?

oh right! too cool for school! i just really like their packaging.. but i dont know what is good of theirs


----------



## veritazy (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> haha!!! i dunno..i wouldnt make a very good ninja..im not very quiet at all lol
> 
> OMG definately going to tell her to go to Olive young! I cant see the picture you loaded?
> 
> oh right! too cool for school! i just really like their packaging.. but i dont know what is good of theirs


haha okay. *sedates you* jk

You can get all the pictures on this webpage.

TCFS has fab packaging, thats right~ I don't know what type of makeup you like, but I would personally get their CC cream with blusher and braciosaurus oil papers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (too cute!)

eta: top selling products here


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> haha okay. *sedates you* jk
> 
> You can get all the pictures on this webpage.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!

I think we got a CC cream sample in one of the memeboxes? i haven't gotten around to trying it yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for the links!! i will have to take a look


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

@@princesskelly Isa Knox is a really great Korean brand that is hard to find in the states and they are known for their anti-trouble range of skincare. They also make a peeling gel which is really good. I use it along w/ the Cure. (not on the same day obviously)..


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@princesskelly Isa Knox is a really great Korean brand that is hard to find in the states and they are known for their anti-trouble range of skincare. They also make a peeling gel which is really good. I use it along w/ the Cure. (not on the same day obviously)..


ooo!! which one do you like better? Isa Knox or Cure's peeling gel? also, what is the difference since you use both?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> ooo!! which one do you like better? Isa Knox or Cure's peeling gel? also, what is the difference since you use both?


I am not sure what the difference is honestly.

Except that the Cure has a slightly more watery consistency.

And the Isa Knox is thicker.

If you only get one get the Cure. (it's a cult product)

And pick up one of the Isa Knox emulsions or serums.

Her products have a great reputation.

If you google for reviews you will find something you like!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

@@princesskelly Isa Knox has a few product lines. The one for troubled skin is called Care Zone. If you google Isa Knox Care Zone you will find a ton of stuff.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am not sure what the difference is honestly.
> 
> Except that the Cure has a slightly more watery consistency.
> 
> ...





LisaLeah said:


> @@princesskelly Isa Knox has a few product lines. The one for troubled skin is called Care Zone. If you google Isa Knox Care Zone you will find a ton of stuff.


GREAT!!

I will take a look!!

Thank so much!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> haha okay. *sedates you* jk
> 
> You can get all the pictures on this webpage.
> 
> ...


O M G the TCFS brachiosaurus oil papers are SOOOOO cute! i am definately getting it...probably more for the packaging lol


----------



## blinded (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone know much about propolis ampoules? I've been looking at the ones available in the memeshop and I'm wondering if the concentration of the propolis really makes that large of a difference? There is quite the price range for the ones in the memeshop (I haven't compared prices to other shops yet) especially when you break it down into cost/ml. Would there really be a noticeable difference between 80% and 100%?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does anyone know much about propolis ampoules? I've been looking at the ones available in the memeshop and I'm wondering if the concentration of the propolis really makes that large of a difference? There is quite the price range for the ones in the memeshop (I haven't compared prices to other shops yet) especially when you break it down into cost/ml. Would there really be a noticeable difference between 80% and 100%?


I have the It's Skin 10 Formula one, which I do like. I have several from that line, which I tend to mix and match (which is what the line is made for), but I can say that the Propolis one works well. When I used it on its own (I used each on their own to see how they worked) they did help prevent outbreaks during that time of the month, plus they helped to reduce a breakout I had from another skincare product (much faster than usual), and I think it helped with some acne scarring.

Sorry that I can't help you with the Memebox ones, but I assume it's similar. I can't imagine the 80% vs 100% would make a huge difference (for example, my 80% Snail mucin cream doesn't seem less effective than a Pure Snail Mucin ampoule I used).

I don't know if this was a product specific issue, or if it was something related to the Propolis itself, but I did have one issue with the Propolis ampoule. I used a large amount of it one time to help calm a breakout, and did not apply anything else after it. The following morning my skin was a bit yellowish in color. And after searching, I found other people had the same issue. So I would suggest only using a normal amount of it, and being sure to use your regular moisturize and such afterwards.


----------



## blinded (Oct 9, 2014)

I see it recommended to mix with moisturizer or use it then moisturize right after. I guess it must be common for it to turn skin yellow. That's good to know. When I'm testing something new (especially when it's a new ingredient not just a different brand), I tend to cut back to almost nothing for a few days and then slowly introduce products one at a time. So I probably would have ended up turning myself yellow.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

blinded said:


> I see it recommended to mix with moisturizer or use it then moisturize right after. I guess it must be common for it to turn skin yellow. That's good to know. When I'm testing something new (especially when it's a new ingredient not just a different brand), I tend to cut back to almost nothing for a few days and then slowly introduce products one at a time. So I probably would have ended up turning myself yellow.


Hahahah, I do tend to isolate new things to see how they work, so I'm surprised it didn't happen more than that one time. But I do think using so much was also probably a factor. 

I normally wait a bit before using the moisturizer after doing ampoules/essence/serum (especially when using a heavy moisturizer), but I definitely would not risk it with those ampoules.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

@@princesskelly The volcanic line from Innisfree is definitely a must (especially for oily/combination skin). Other than the standard masks, they also have a peel off pack (mask) that is amazing for the pores. It's basically similar to pore strips in effect, but you just apply a thick layer and peel it off when it dries. Unlike the strips when don't always adhere in all areas well (especially in regards to the nose) and don't always cover your entire nose/chin/forehead they can be applied anywhere.

As strange as it sounds, if you use pore strips, I'd also suggest having your friend grab some, especially the charcoal and volcanic ones (The Face Shop does volcanic ones plain and with aloe that are amazing). They're like $2 a box for most brands. Far cheaper than Biore, far better than Biore, and unlike Biore they don't irritate the skin much (and more natural ingredients, plus they try to include soothing ingredients to help prevent irritation). The 3 step nose strip packs are also great if you have large pores/blackheads, and all the popular brands offer them now.

Skin Food is also an amazing brand, and their selection is extremely limited in the US. You should probably look at their website to see what interests you. But as far as Holy Grail products, I can't imagine life without their rice mask, black sugar scrub (plain or strawberry) or their fruit masks (Papaya, Banana and Kiwi...The Banana is probably the best of the 3). 

@@veritazy mentioned The Saem, which I also love, but another brand that offers very little selection internationally. I would recommend ANYTHING from their Mojito line though, and I'm obsessed with the facial mists from the line, and the plain mojito toner. They're seasonal items so they recently lowered their prices because summer is over, so if they're still in shops she could get amazing prices (I only paid $2.50 for my latest bottle of the mojito facial mist and the toner). And the packaging is far too adorable, it's similar to a perrier bottle. 

@@veritazy also already mentioned the beloved Chosungah. Their site is a great way to see their selection, but the only issue with them is their pricing. If you do want some Chosungah items, I'd suggest setting a limit for how much you want to pay, because I don't think you (or anyone) wants to pay their outrageous retail prices. If you're into floral products, their floral toners are one of my favorite toners, and the packaging (with flower petals inside of a lovely glass bottle) is beyond lovely. Their makeup is really quirky and unique, but also really great quality, and they constantly have those for up to 90% off, so if your friend knows you really well you may want to have her pick you up some things like liners and lip products. 

As far as other products from Innisfree...I think it's best to check out their website and see their selection. But with them (and Skin Food) I don't think you can really go wrong, especially for that price point. With your skin, I'd definitely suggest being sure to grab some tea tree oil and green tea sheet masks as well.

You may also just want to ask her to grab you some individual use products. Lots of popular brands like Etude House and Skin Food and Innisfree have little one use sleeping packs, facial masks, facial scrubs and such in the 50 cent to $1 range, and they're usually packaged really nicely and are great for those that like to try new things. For example, The Etude House sleeping pack spoons and the Innisfree capsules.

Also, as @@veritazy mentioned the Too Cool for School has great makeup products. I'd suggest avoiding their skincare though. I also love Mizon, but from what I hear people tend to actually pay retail for Mizon in most shops, so you can get their stuff online for cheaper (RoseRoseShop even does free shipping for most of their line, and from what I've heard their prices in stores are like twice what they are on RRS). 

I think someone mentioned the Etude House Wonder Pore line somewhere, but just a heads up, that line isn't really well received in Korea. The freshener/toner is heavy with alcohol and even my friends with oily skin said it really dried out their skin. If you don't mind alcohol in your skincare then you should be fine, but I know a lot of people want to avoid that. The Holika Holika Soda Pore line is better in quality (and ingredients) if you want something for oily skin/pore care, that's similar to the Wonder Pore line. 

Also...A few things I personally think everyone should grab when possible.

Nature Republic Lemon Foot Peeling Mask (Out of the dozens of foot peeling masks I've tried the lemon nature republic ones are by far my favorite.

Modeling Packs/Masks: I don't even care which kind you get, though I'm partial to the one use cup ones, since most brands do bulky bags where you have to measure it all out precisely. I don't know if you've seen these yet, but you mix the powder with water then apply it to your face, then once it dries it peels off like a large rubbery mask. They have ones made specifically for oily skin like green tea or tea tree oil. Plus more standard ones like collagen and vitamin C.

Pure Snail Mucin: This stuff sells for really cheap in Korea, and you can just add a bit to your skincare as you use it (and aren't all of us MUT ladies obsessed with all things Snail Mucin?)

Milky Dress Vitamin C Powder: Milky Dress does this vitamin C powder (it looks like awkwardly crushed tablets) that is AMAZING for "trouble skin." You just mix a bit of the powder to your skincare and apply it as normal. It's really standard for vitamin C items to be sold separately and mixed in to moisturizers and such, and it's probably the best thing to help with breakouts. You can grab it for around $10 on sale all the time, and I can honestly say that it works just as well as the $100 vitamin C ampoules/serums. Plus it doesn't need to be kept in the fridge and used within a couple of weeks/a few months, which is a major plus.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So I'm seeing a lot of Secret Santa posts on MUT. Would anyone be interested in a Korean skincare/makeup Secret Santa swap? I'm sure lots of us have product overflow that would correspond to someone else's wishlist -- if people set up their wishlists in a generous manner (several suggestions for a type of product, rather than holy grail-type items), we could probably make one work. Thoughts? Has this been already posted in this thread (I only check the last two pages, sorry!)?


I haven't been around on MUT for that long, so I really didn't realize this was a thing. But I do think a lot of people on here would probably love to do it. I definitely haven't heard about this before, but someone JUST mentioned this after you in the Memebox thread. Perhaps you could start a thread and people can put their input there? I think a lot of the MemeGals would be up for it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

@cfisher  How did you get a hold of the Saem products?  Do they ship to the USA?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

@@biancardi

KoreaDepart is the only site that has a reasonable selection of The Saem items, but they usually focus on their seasonal items (which sell out quickly), and it's still not a great variety. But the other sites have really limited selections, or charge like 300-1000% markups. 

The last time I checked they don't ship internationally, I just tried to check but their site still isn't user friendly, and I can't seem to even change the language. 

Was there specific items you were trying to track down?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

I am interested in any of the mojito items - I see they have a toner in the traditional "scent", but also a grapefruit and lemon mist.

koreadepart only has the traditional one...and it is sold out


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am interested in any of the mojito items - I see they have a toner in the traditional "scent", but also a grapefruit and lemon mist.
> 
> koreadepart only has the traditional one...and it is sold out


The Mojito line seems to be a seasonal thing, so I think it will be harder to find until the spring. RoseRoseShop was even selling the toner and facial mist for around $3 in September. The Grapefruit Jelly Mist and the Lemon Ampoule Mist were new this year, but the mojito line (other than the original items) have always changed yearly, so I'm not sure if they'll be available again.

I'll check with a few people and see if I can find anything. Was there one you had your heart set on?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Mojito line seems to be a seasonal thing, so I think it will be harder to find until the spring. RoseRoseShop was even selling the toner and facial mist for around $3 in September. The Grapefruit Jelly Mist and the Lemon Ampoule Mist were new this year, but the mojito line (other than the original items) have always changed yearly, so I'm not sure if they'll be available again.
> 
> I'll check with a few people and see if I can find anything. Was there one you had your heart set on?


Any or all of the 3 would be fine!!  I am not picky - I can use all 3 of them, based on the ingredient list

thank you so much!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Any or all of the 3 would be fine!!  I am not picky - I can use all 3 of them, based on the ingredient list
> 
> thank you so much!!


For the regular Mojito one did you want the toner, or were you interested in the mist as well?

I think this is like the 20th time I've pestered all my contacts trying to track down some out of season/hard to find The Saem products, it's really no problem at all. I'm hoping to find a backup for the mists as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For the regular Mojito one did you want the toner, or were you interested in the mist as well?
> 
> I think this is like the 20th time I've pestered all my contacts trying to track down some out of season/hard to find The Saem products, it's really no problem at all. I'm hoping to find a backup for the mists as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes to both!  I just want to be able to try out that line, so whatever they might have available, that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes to both!  I just want to be able to try out that line, so whatever they might have available, that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you seen any of the advertisements for it (some sites actually show some ad photos)? When I first saw it, I guess it was still fairly new not to use any alcohol (or denatured alcohol) in the toner base. 

And for each one, they specify the "high end" water used. It's amusing to read, a couple of my personal favorites include (and I quote) "Soda Water from France" and "Caribbean Sea Lime Water."


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

yes, france and caribbean water - lol .   And there is Canadian Glacier Water too (from the Aqua Whip Cleanser)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, france and caribbean water - lol .   And there is Canadian Glacier Water too (from the Aqua Whip Cleanser)


It's so hilarious how they market those sorts of things isn't it? 

It's like we're talking about a fine wine, or expensive sparkling water.


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, france and caribbean water - lol .   And there is Canadian Glacier Water too (from the Aqua Whip Cleanser)


It really amuses me that I have a cleanser made with Canadian glacier water. Water shipped from here to Korea and then shipped back to me. I don't think we have cleansers made with Canadian water in Canada.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> O M G the TCFS brachiosaurus oil papers are SOOOOO cute! i am definately getting it...probably more for the packaging lol


Just FYI, I have those and the plastic compact is really not great quality. The hinges seem brittle, and I've only had it a couple of weeks and it's already cracked at the bottom. It lives on my desk at work, so it doesn't get bumped around much.  However, the mirror, the sponge, and papers themselves are all quite nice.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

I got a surprise in the mail from the amazingly generous @cfisher the other day! Thank you SO much, my friend! My sister is going to die of happiness when I surprise her with the Miguhara, and I loved the sheet masks! They will definitely tide me over until my massive TesterKorea shipment comes in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 10, 2014)

I know I've seen it mentioned in the thread a few times, but has anyone used the Black Pomegranate line from Skin Food? I'm specifically interested in the toner. My skin is starting to get dry with the cooler weather, so I'm really looking for something moisturizing. Thanks!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@princesskelly The volcanic line from Innisfree is definitely a must (especially for oily/combination skin). Other than the standard masks, they also have a peel off pack (mask) that is amazing for the pores. It's basically similar to pore strips in effect, but you just apply a thick layer and peel it off when it dries. Unlike the strips when don't always adhere in all areas well (especially in regards to the nose) and don't always cover your entire nose/chin/forehead they can be applied anywhere.
> 
> As strange as it sounds, if you use pore strips, I'd also suggest having your friend grab some, especially the charcoal and volcanic ones (The Face Shop does volcanic ones plain and with aloe that are amazing). They're like $2 a box for most brands. Far cheaper than Biore, far better than Biore, and unlike Biore they don't irritate the skin much (and more natural ingredients, plus they try to include soothing ingredients to help prevent irritation). The 3 step nose strip packs are also great if you have large pores/blackheads, and all the popular brands offer them now.
> 
> ...


O M GOSH.. you are amazing for this mini review! I will DEF have my friend keep an eye out for the Mojito line! I def have the Innisfree volcanic mask on the list and def want to add that pure snail mucin! for some reason, i've never heard of that!



flushblush said:


> Just FYI, I have those and the plastic compact is really not great quality. The hinges seem brittle, and I've only had it a couple of weeks and it's already cracked at the bottom. It lives on my desk at work, so it doesn't get bumped around much.  However, the mirror, the sponge, and papers themselves are all quite nice.


i did hear that the case for it sucks.. but.. i think i just want it for the novelty of it.. haha its TOO cute! darn them marketing specialists...


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 10, 2014)

@@cfisher i forgot to ask you, what are these peel off mask packs that get rubbery when you put it on your face that act like pore strips?! i absolutely use pore strips and am really interested in trying these out!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> O M GOSH.. you are amazing for this mini review! I will DEF have my friend keep an eye out for the Mojito line! I def have the Innisfree volcanic mask on the list and def want to add that pure snail mucin! for some reason, i've never heard of that!
> 
> i did hear that the case for it sucks.. but.. i think i just want it for the novelty of it.. haha its TOO cute! darn them marketing specialists...


It is super adorable! I have the cardboard outer packaging pinned to my cube wall at work; it fills me with dino glee. And it's really well-priced, too - I definitely don't think it's a rip-off or anything.

Too Cool For School? More like Too CUTE For School, am I right folks okay showing myself out


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got a surprise in the mail from the amazingly generous @cfisher the other day! Thank you SO much, my friend! My sister is going to die of happiness when I surprise her with the Miguhara, and I loved the sheet masks! They will definitely tide me over until my massive TesterKorea shipment comes in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm glad it arrived safely! Sorry it took so long, there was some weird issue with the Thumbs Up box and it took forever to get here. On the plus side, I did see your comment on here about running low on sheet masks, so that worked out well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Good luck with TesterKorea, I'm still waiting on a replacement item from August, Yikes! 

@@msambrosia I've received the little sample bottle sets of the toner/emulsion a few times from that line, as well as a few samples from other products from the line. The toner was the only item I actually liked, and it is the slightly sticky type, so it should be fine with your skin type. 

If the winter weather is something that bothers your skin (my skin goes crazy during the winter) you may want to consider one of the rose toners (every brand does them now in Korea) or the Secret Key Milk Toner (it's usually on sale for like $3, which I assure you is no reflection of it's quality!) The milk toner I use as a facial mist/sheet mask/toner during the winter and it's really soothing and works miraculously to prevent my skin from drying out. And the rose toners (also great for facial mists when your skin acts up during the day) are also really soothing and also work great to keep your skin soft and moisturized.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> @@cfisher i forgot to ask you, what are these peel off mask packs that get rubbery when you put it on your face that act like pore strips?! i absolutely use pore strips and am really interested in trying these out!


The Innisfree one is called "Jeju Volcanic Liquid Nose Pack." Those peel off nose packs are also REALLY popular in Japan (it seems to be more of a Japanese thing than Korean in all honesty). You may want to ask her to grab a couple in Japan, a lot of really popular brands sell them for only a few dollars, and they're great for using in between nose strips. Different brands call them different things, but they're usually called peel off nose packs or liquid nose packs/masks. 

The Mojito line is seasonal, so some shops may have some leftovers on sale, but you may also want to check out their site to see what interests you. I don't know if it's still available, but they had a green tea line (including a facial mist) that was really popular for oily/combination skin. Their Paprika products are also really popular for oily/combination skin.


----------



## msambrosia (Oct 11, 2014)

@@cfisher Thanks for the info. I may just skip the pomegranate line all together. Not a Korean product, but I've been using a vitamin c toner for the past month and have really liked it. My skin is starting to get really dry, though, so I knew I needed to switch it up. Oddly enough, a company I sometimes review products for just sent me a bottle of moroccan rose water toner. I hadn't tried it yet, but I'll go ahead and switch this evening. It smells fantastic! I'll also start trying to track down that Secret Key Milk Toner. Thanks again!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

@@msambrosia Considering the price point for the pomegranate toner, I personally think it may be better to just skip it. Rosewater is used as toner in a lot of cultures, and it's really soothing and moisturizing, so rose toners seem really common now. I hope you received a great version, but honestly I've tried like 10 different Korean rose toners and rosewater ones and I've never once had a bad experience, I hope you like it!

@@biancardi Strangely, KoreaDepart apparently has the lemon ampoule mist (I think you mentioned having oily skin so you may want to skip this one, it's sort of like an oil toner crossed with regular toner) and the Grapefruit Jelly mist, which is especially odd since it went out of stock for the majority of the summer. I checked and can't find the regular mojito toner or mist at a reasonable price anywhere, and on eBay the sellers even raised their prices from around $7 to over $20, and a friend of mine that's going between Singapore and Korea had no luck seeing any of the mojito line in stores. 

I really do think there's a good chance one could end up in that Mojito box, I know The Saem has put some items in the Memeboxes, and the timing is perfect with it out of season. A friend of mine did tell me that The Saem sells it through their shop on Gmarket and usually has lots of inventory throughout the year, and I did check and they have tons of inventory for all of the Mojito line. I'm planning to make an order in early December, so if you'd like me to grab you any of the line feel free to let me know, I'll be buying a fair bit stuff from The Saem anyways.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

@@cfisher I just sent you a pm! thank you!


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

Can anyone recommend some good peeling foot masks?  I think I'm finally ready to try a peeling one and I only have moisturizing foot masks in my stash!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> Can anyone recommend some good peeling foot masks?  I think I'm finally ready to try a peeling one and I only have moisturizing foot masks in my stash!


I've tried probably 15 different types, but I haven't tried any of the ones from the Memeboxes yet (and have countless others in my stash I have yet to try).

Personally, my favorite ones are the Nature Republic lemon ones. I buy them in packs of 5 now, I can't even bring myself to try my other ones lately.


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've tried probably 15 different types, but I haven't tried any of the ones from the Memeboxes yet (and have countless others in my stash I have yet to try).
> 
> Personally, my favorite ones are the Nature Republic lemon ones. I buy them in packs of 5 now, I can't even bring myself to try my other ones lately.


Those sound good - where do you buy yours? I opened one once (can't remember which brande) and the smell was so overwhelmingly chemical I chickened out and didn't use it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> Those sound good - where do you buy yours? I opened one once (can't remember which brande) and the smell was so overwhelmingly chemical I chickened out and didn't use it.


HonestSkin and KoreaDepart both carry them. Are there specific shops you prefer to shop from? I always forget about the shipping costs.

Oh, I know what you mean! I have sensory issues associated with migraines and the smell of so many of them makes me want to die. There's a few ones I couldn't even bring myself to use and just put into ziplock baggies for someone else to have (I'm really OCD about not wasting things, hah). 

The Nature Republic ones have a lot of fruit acids in them and are FAR more natural than a lot of the other ones I've seen/tried. A lot of the more natural ones don't work very well (or at all), but these work just as well as the other ones that I've tried. If you're worried about the overtly chemical ones, then I definitely think they're a good choice, especially for your first foot peel!


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

@@cfisher thanks so much I'm definitely gonna track some of those nature republic ones down! I'm all for the fruit acids as I did use to use an apple peel on my face that worked quite well. I haven't shopped from honest skin or korea depart yet so I'll have to check those sites out. I've shopped from beautynetkorea, tester korea, w2 beauty, rose rose shop, yes style and Beauteque and Memeshop so I'm not really particular where I buy from! My problem is ill go on there for one item and end up with tons of other stuff on my cart!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> Can anyone recommend some good peeling foot masks?  I think I'm finally ready to try a peeling one and I only have moisturizing foot masks in my stash!


I love the holika holika one shot peeling masks ^^


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 14, 2014)

Can anyone compare Missha BB Cream #13 to a foundation shade? I'm trying to figure out if it's too dark for me. I'm somewhere between the pure white mixer that MAC sells and their palest  foundation.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Can anyone compare Missha BB Cream #13 to a foundation shade? I'm trying to figure out if it's too dark for me. I'm somewhere between the pure white mixer that MAC sells and their palest  foundation.


I found this: http://prettycuteblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/missha-m-perfect-bb-cream-vs-lioele-bb.html

"No. #13, a fair shade perfect for those of NC20 or lighter as it has more pink and cooler undertones."

I'm really pale but I havent used any MAC foundations so no personal experience.  I always feel like I'm one up from the very lightest shade in most foundations (both liquid and powder) but I haven't tried all that many.

I really like the Missha #13 because it so perfectly matches my regular skintone.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 14, 2014)

I just looked up the MAC codes... NW13 and NC15 are unwearably dark for me, so I'm thinking this could be too. On the other hand, those photos! The model is NC20, but the #13 cream looks WAY paler than her. It does not look like simply a cool-toned version of the correct shade.

Edit: did more googling. NW10 and NC10 are both real shades, and they are the shades I tried at the Mac store that are too dark. Found some comments on reddit that Missha 13 is exactly NW10.


----------



## avarier (Oct 14, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I just looked up the MAC codes... NW13 and NC15 are unwearably dark for me, so I'm thinking this could be too. On the other hand, those photos! The model is NC20, but the #13 cream looks WAY paler than her. It does not look like simply a cool-toned version of the correct shade.


What is your undertone?

I'm usually the lightest shade of foundation and I have yellow undertones. I absolutely LOVE the Lioele BB cream. IAnd it's in a huge 50ml bottle!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 15, 2014)

avarier said:


> What is your undertone?
> 
> I'm usually the lightest shade of foundation and I have yellow undertones. I absolutely LOVE the Lioele BB cream. IAnd it's in a huge 50ml bottle!


Pink/cool. Possibly neutral, undertones are confusing. Nearly every foundation ever looks too orange or too yellow on my face.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

I apologize if this was already mentioned, but Innisfree (Innisfreeworld.com) is doing free shipping on $50 orders. @@Mimimaro was kind enough to mention this in the Memebox thread, and I know a lot of us LOVE that brand.

Plus their site has some other great sales right now, and lots of free samples (and free sample kits when you spend $50). 

@@Mimimaro Thanks again!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

@@cfisher Yeah got the email too...wish the free shipping was for $30 coz thats the limit before heavy tax is imposed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *looks at jeju volcanic set lovingly*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher Yeah got the email too...wish the free shipping was for $30 coz thats the limit before heavy tax is imposed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *looks at jeju volcanic set lovingly*


Oh, that's a shame.

Honestly, I couldn't even find $50 worth of stuff I really wanted/didn't already have. Their prices are at retail cost (even a bit higher on some items it looks like), and I think I get their stuff for a lot cheaper on other sites, even after shipping.

If only they had more sales/specials at the moment. Darn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

I just really want the supersized Jeju cleansing foam but I'm having a bit of trouble making $50 too since they no longer have that tempting buy 10 get 10 mask deal.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I just really want the supersized Jeju cleansing foam but I'm having a bit of trouble making $50 too since they no longer have that tempting buy 10 get 10 mask deal.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's the special offer I REALLY was hoping to see. Because when you had to pay shipping, it wasn't worth it. 

I'd probably take advantage of it if I had none of their products on hand...But meh, pass.

I wish the free shipping had lined up with some of their better specials.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

I recently got my Innisfree haul too lol. I love their generous samples, 10ml per sample package! And the packaging for the samples are so handy. I know that might sound weird cause I'm happy over samples lol but it comes with these caps too so the samples won't dry out and there's enough for like a week or 2.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I recently got my Innisfree haul too lol. I love their generous samples, 10ml per sample package! And the packaging for the samples are so handy. I know that might sound weird cause I'm happy over samples lol but it comes with these caps too so the samples won't dry out and there's enough for like a week or 2.


Hahaha, when I saw the little samples with the caps, I was so much more tempted to reach $50.

But doing that for some samples...I just couldn't justify it.

(I was close though!)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

I went on an ebay shopping spree for the innisfree volcanic items - got so much  - only took about 2 1/2 weeks to get to me and the shipping was free!!  I always check on ebay when companies shipping rates are sky high, which innisfree's are once you hit a certain weight.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Was the Peach &amp; Lily box supposed to ship yesterday? Anyone have any updates on that yet?


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Was the Peach &amp; Lily box supposed to ship yesterday? Anyone have any updates on that yet?


Nope, it's shipping tomorrow. You better believe I've had that date circled on my calender!

ETA: But omg, look at the box! http://instagram.com/p/tZE2ItP-A0/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

@MissJexie  my order states that it ships out on the 16th...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Nope, it's shipping tomorrow. You better believe I've had that date circled on my calender!
> 
> ETA: But omg, look at the box! http://instagram.com/p/tZE2ItP-A0/


It's tomorrow!!! Ive been waaaiitttinggggg!!! Eeeeee!!!!  Too bad I live in Washington and my box will take ten days to get here! /cry

ETA: I'm glad I'm not the only one who wrote it down and circled it!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It's tomorrow!!! Ive been waaaiitttinggggg!!! Eeeeee!!!!  Too bad I live in Washington and my box will take ten days to get here! /cry
> 
> ETA: I'm glad I'm not the only one who wrote it down and circled it!





goldendarter said:


> Nope, it's shipping tomorrow. You better believe I've had that date circled on my calender!
> 
> ETA: But omg, look at the box! http://instagram.com/p/tZE2ItP-A0/





biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  my order states that it ships out on the 16th...



LOL I never pay attention to these things. I think I checked it once and then my brain said, "wait wasn't it the 14th that it was supposed to ship?" 

AHHH So Exciteddddd. Just the picture of the box is killing me! I can't wait to get it in my hands lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 15, 2014)

I can not wait for the Peach &amp; Lily box either!

It ships from NYC I believe (where I live) so I am hoping to get it by the 17th or 18th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@saffyra  Sorry for the belatedness but Mega Congrats for your new meme celebrity status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))  It was so nice to see!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I can not wait for the Peach &amp; Lily box either!
> 
> It ships from NYC I believe (where I live) so I am hoping to get it by the 17th or 18th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @saffyra  Sorry for the belatedness but Mega Congrats for your new meme celebrity status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))  It was so nice to see!


Haha!! Thank you!!  It was a very strange and hands off process.  I think I spent more time freaking out about how I knew absolutely nothing about what was going on than I did anything else!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I can not wait for the Peach &amp; Lily box either!
> 
> It ships from NYC I believe (where I live) so I am hoping to get it by the 17th or 18th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @saffyra  Sorry for the belatedness but Mega Congrats for your new meme celebrity status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))  It was so nice to see!


Oooh you might get yours first!! Post spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm in MA, so I might get mine shortly afterwards. I'm SO excited I can barely stand it LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oooh you might get yours first!! Post spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm in MA, so I might get mine shortly afterwards. I'm SO excited I can barely stand it LOL


Of course I will post if I am the first to get the box!

I am really anticipating this box also. I'm already hoping they will do another for the holidays in November.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 15, 2014)

@@cfisher you recommended the pure snail mucin to me and i definitely wanted my friend to help me pick up some from Korea. but I tried to google it and there are just so many brands. Which brand do you recommend?


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I went on an ebay shopping spree for the innisfree volcanic items - got so much  - only took about 2 1/2 weeks to get to me and the shipping was free!!  I always check on ebay when companies shipping rates are sky high, which innisfree's are once you hit a certain weight.


What seller do you use to buy?! I want to buy some too! esp that pore pack that @@cfisher recommended to me!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 16, 2014)

I am SO sad i missed out on Peach and Lily's box *cries  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> @@cfisher you recommended the pure snail mucin to me and i definitely wanted my friend to help me pick up some from Korea. but I tried to google it and there are just so many brands. Which brand do you recommend?


I wish I could even remember what brand I used, it was several years ago to be honest. I tried to look online and I saw Carestory has one in their line, and I've used another one of their products and it was good. With it being a pure extract, I wouldn't be too worried about quality varying all that much. Hopefully someone else in here can chime in on this one.

If you check on eBay for the "Innisfree nose pack" a lot of sellers have it in the $7 range with a couple dollars shipping. Not the best deal, but it's a lot better than paying high shipping fees on other sites if you just want to grab an item or two.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Oct 16, 2014)

Ya'll are not the only ones who had this date circled for the peach and lily box. It feels a little like Christmas.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

I cannot wait!! I hope it gets here by this weekend - I am in MA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

woot! Got my shipping label from peach &amp; lily - and it is going priority mail!!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> woot! Got my shipping label from peach &amp; lily - and it is going priority mail!!


AHHHH I got mine too and I'm trying not to hyperventilate LOL

Seriously I get Memeboxes all the time like its NBD, but for some reason I am SO. FLIPPING. EXCITED. for this box! Don't let me down P&amp;L!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

EEEH! Got my Elizavecca products today. I feel the need to collect the whole series now. Just so I can admire the cute packaging of the products.. For real, they're so adorable you guys! *-*

Got them all of roseroseshop. And will def be back for more soon!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel It's funny, they kept running out of inventory when I purchased one of their products through RRS, and then it showed up in a Memebox. Now their products keep showing up in my Memeboxes, so I don't dare purchase anything from their line in fear it will show up in a future box.

At this rate, I think Memebox will give me their entire line by the end of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let us know if that mask is any good, I really wanted to try it! 

I can't wait to see what Peach and Lily put in their boxes. I'm really hoping for some of the lesser known premium brands on their site (which are impossible to find online!)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel It's funny, they kept running out of inventory when I purchased one of their products through RRS, and then it showed up in a Memebox. Now their products keep showing up in my Memeboxes, so I don't dare purchase anything from their line in fear it will show up in a future box.
> 
> At this rate, I think Memebox will give me their entire line by the end of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...





cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel It's funny, they kept running out of inventory when I purchased one of their products through RRS, and then it showed up in a Memebox. Now their products keep showing up in my Memeboxes, so I don't dare purchase anything from their line in fear it will show up in a future box.
> 
> At this rate, I think Memebox will give me their entire line by the end of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yea, Iknow! But I don't mind duplicates. I don't buy every box either, and I've missed out on two Elizavecca products from Memebox already - So I'll take the risk!

Going to try it later so will let you know ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea, Iknow! But I don't mind duplicates. I don't buy every box either, and I've missed out on two Elizavecca products from Memebox already - So I'll take the risk!
> 
> Going to try it later so will let you know ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's one of the items I REALLY want to be in an upcoming box. Also curious about their sea salt cream.

I'm actually anxious to see what the next Elizavecca product will be. 

I'm going to get my hopes up, and it's going to end up being something ridiculous, like the bust cream.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's one of the items I REALLY want to be in an upcoming box. Also curious about their sea salt cream.
> 
> I'm actually anxious to see what the next Elizavecca product will be.
> 
> I'm going to get my hopes up, and it's going to end up being something ridiculous, like the bust cream.


Hahaah, wait and see - now the bust cream will be in OMG 3. I was on the edge of buying the salt cream too. It sounded like a really good product. That's one of the things Memebox are more than welcome to give us in an upcomming box! I looked at the Elizavecca homepage and they actually have quite alot of makeup aswell. So maybe we'll be seeing some of that soon too?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Hahaah, wait and see - now the bust cream will be in OMG 3. I was on the edge of buying the salt cream too. It sounded like a really good product. That's one of the things Memebox are more than welcome to give us in an upcomming box! I looked at the Elizavecca homepage and they actually have quite alot of makeup aswell. So maybe we'll be seeing some of that soon too?


Yeah, their makeup is basically unknown on the Korean skincare sites, I didn't even know they did makeup until seeing the liptoo thing and looking it up. I also had no idea about them doing haircare until getting that product in the Rapunzel box.

All I know is I must have that sea salt cream and aqua mask (if it's any good, which I'm sure it will be). So I hope it shows up in a box so that there's two less products I "need" to buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't tried any of the Elizavecca products I've gotten yet, but I want to buy them all just because of the packaging. The bust cream makes me laugh I would be forced to tell my husband he has to help with it. It does say massage for 5 minutes on the directions.  

I hope the Moisture Sparkle Cream ends up in a box. Maybe the Brighten and Correct? I just need cream that has a picture of a pig in a crown.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm excited for the P&amp;L box too eek I've been stalking their instagram to hints and stuff lol


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> woot! Got my shipping label from peach &amp; lily - and it is going priority mail!!


Me, too!!!  Priority Mail means it wont take ten days to get to me!! I'm SO thrilled!!  I'm going to try so hard not to look at spoilers but...  you know how that works.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, their makeup is basically unknown on the Korean skincare sites, I didn't even know they did makeup until seeing the liptoo thing and looking it up. I also had no idea about them doing haircare until getting that product in the Rapunzel box.
> 
> All I know is I must have that sea salt cream and aqua mask (if it's any good, which I'm sure it will be). So I hope it shows up in a box so that there's two less products I "need" to buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! Hope their makeup and haircare is on par with the skincare. 

The salt cream is next on my list too for sure. It just sounds so unique.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

Eep! 

Has anyone been stalking their Peach &amp; Lily tracking?? Mine is going to be here TOMORROW (Saturday the 18th) so that means someone must be getting there's at some point today(friday)? Spoilers?! Ahh I'm way too excited. I think it's because there were no real spoilers other than the one that was there when we bought the boxes. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Eep!
> 
> Has anyone been stalking their Peach &amp; Lily tracking?? Mine is going to be here TOMORROW (Saturday the 18th) so that means someone must be getting there's at some point today(friday)? Spoilers?! Ahh I'm way too excited. I think it's because there were no real spoilers other than the one that was there when we bought the boxes. The anticipation is killing me!


Mine says it'll be here Saturday too, maybe someone who live close to P&amp;L HQ will get theirs tomorrow? I'm really excited for it but I don't want to hype myself up too much lol in case I get disappointed


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine says saturday too....but who knows? It left NJ at 8:50pm, if it makes up to NH or Brockton, MA by 3-4am and then leaves at 5am, it will be out for delivery today!

ahhh, wishful thinking....but a girl can hope (even an old one like myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine says saturday too....but who knows? It left NJ at 8:50pm, if it makes up to NH or Brockton, MA by 3-4am and then leaves at 5am, it will be out for delivery today!
> 
> ahhh, wishful thinking....but a girl can hope (even an old one like myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


There used to be a cupcake place in NJ that I ordered cupcakes from (I swear I'm going somewhere with this!) for birthdays in our family, and they'd ship it Priority and it would always leave their post office late in the evening. And it would say the expected delivery was two days later, until early in the morning where it would change to that day.

Here's hoping this does the same thing.

....And here's hoping the OMG 3/Cute Wishlist/K Style bundles reach us all today as well. (I'm pushing it, aren't I?)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

anyone who gets their box today - post PICS ASAP!!  lol

I work, so even if it comes today, I won't see it until tonight


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

My Peach and Lily box reached MA.

There is hope!


----------



## wonderings (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Eep!
> 
> Has anyone been stalking their Peach &amp; Lily tracking?? Mine is going to be here TOMORROW (Saturday the 18th) so that means someone must be getting there's at some point today(friday)? Spoilers?! Ahh I'm way too excited. I think it's because there were no real spoilers other than the one that was there when we bought the boxes. The anticipation is killing me!


I'm glad there are others obsessively stalking their Peach &amp; Lily box!  I'm sure we'll have some New Yorkers that will come through for us with spoilers today.  So excited for this one! 

My box ALSO says that it will be delivered on Saturday (it's in NJ atm) and I'm in Michigan.  Love super-speedy 2 or 3 day Priority Mail!

Editing to add a picture of our boxes in the warehouse before shipment!  http://instagram.com/p/uO7PERyTBF/


----------



## wonderings (Oct 17, 2014)

In light of the one product we KNOW we'll be receiving in the P&amp;L box, I thought this was an excellent, thorough review of the Banila Co Clean it Zero Cleansing Balm:

http://www.skinandtonics.com/banila-co-clean-zero-cleansing-balm-review/


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine wont be here till Saturday!!  I'm stalking here for spoilers...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine wont be here till Saturday!!  I'm stalking here for spoilers...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I'm stalking all over the place, but there are no spoilers to be had :&lt;


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2014)

Got the Peach and Lily Box!!!!

Here is a list of the contents...



Spoiler



1. Banila Co Clean it Zero 100ml
2.Cremorlab Triple Bright White Bloom Floral Cream 45 ml
3. Be The Skin Non-Stimulus Face Polisher 100ml
4 Mizon Vita Lemon Sparkling Powder 12g (2 packets)
5 PeriPera Smoothie Waterproof Pencil Liner (sparkle black)
6 Mizon Correct Combo Lipgloss (shade varies, 5 options)
7. Cremorlab Travel Kit - travel size cleanser, travel size essence and a few foil packets. All come in a little cotton zippered pouch



And the free gift is...



Spoiler



A pair of absolutely hideous green faux crystal and gold earrings lol
But don't despair there are many styles they are giving out...mine just happen to be awful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I am sorry I can't upload pics but PLEASe let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh goodness, spoilers are tormenting me everywhere on here today!

Looks like mine won't arrive until tomorrow...Don't want to ruin the surprise, but...

......Is the box absolutely amazing?


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 17, 2014)

Had to manually google all of them lol. Not sure how much you want to know but personally I am excited for all the products except for 1. One product was featured in Get It Beauty (that I can find lol). Overall, I think it's a pretty good box for their first box. Saturday needs to get here faster~~


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

oh poo - I was hoping for



Spoiler



some of the may coop raw sauce, instead they give us a lot of repeats with the cremolab...oh well


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2014)

I am thrilled with 3 of the products

and pretty happy with 2 others.

So those are good odds.

I think the overall presentation was fantastic,

from the actual physical box, to the product booklet to the little handwritten note.

Yes, there was a handwritten note.

Bottom line, I would absolutely buy another one of their boxes.

But I also want to add, it made me appreciate Memebox even more. I think we get an awesome value in most of the boxes and tons of full size products.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

For anyone who doesn't want to search up the items, here's some basic information about the main items in the box.



Spoiler



1) Banila Co Cleanser -- see Skin and Tonic's blog post linked earlier

2) Floral Cream -- a whitening cream, ingredients include argan oil, flower extracts, niacinamide, mulberry yellow mushroom extract, shea butter. Free of parabens, mineral oil, alcohol, artificial colours, PABA, talc.

3) Face Polisher -- a peeling gel. Has cinnamon and ginger extracts in case you are sensitive to that.

4) Lemon Powder -- sea buckthorn, lemon peel oil, hibiscus flower extract, carbonated water?. You mix it up in a tub of water and pat it on your face.

5) Pencil Liner -- a gel pencil liner, black with sparkles. Nothing too exciting.

6) Lip Gloss -- see colours here. Purple pink, nude brown, classic red, garden pink, coral orange)



I'm excited for the first two items, and not much else. The box was about the retail price of those two items anyway, right? So I guess I haven't lost out.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

AHHH MY THOUGHTS:

I am OBSESSED with



Spoiler



cremorlab! P&amp;L are one of the few places that carry the brand, so I am thrilled that there's so much of it in the box. I am also bummed that there's no maycoop. I just finished my bottle of raw sauce a few weeks ago and it's absolutely lovely. I've tried a few other products from their line and I've always loved them. Also LOVE Mizon. LOVE. So I'm happy there as well.



I think I am most surprised by the fact that there's 



Spoiler



makeup. Funny enough, it didn't cross my mind that there would be makeup in this box, although it should have been obvious, considering they didn't specifically say all skincare. Although the lip gloss looks really nice, the liner seems kind of boring....really? A black liner? I would hae also liked to see a few sheet masks thrown in there as well...it wouldn't have cost them that much money to do, and would have just been a nice bonus.



All in all I'm super SUPER happy, but I'm not sure if I'd buy a second one...the price point pained me when I bought it. I really couldn't afford it to begin with but they were almost sold out and I panicked LOL. I will definitely be very happy with the products included though!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

I actually think I am more interested in items 3 &amp; 4  .  I am not sure about item 2.  I hope it isn't scented and doesn't contain a certain extract...



Spoiler



and damn that black eyeliner. WHY? WHY A BLACK EYELINER



my bete noir...sorry.  I cannot help it.  Frustrates me to no end when companies put those in boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

@MissJexie  I am with you - I am not sure I would purchase another one.....


----------



## wonderings (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for the spoilers @@LisaLeah!

I'm not blown away by the list but it sounds like a very nice first box - can't wait to receive and see the presentation &amp; products in person.

Unsurprisingly I'm most interested in the:



Spoiler



skincare items, especially the banila, cremorlab, &amp; be the skin peel.

I'm not at all surprised that there are a couple of makeup items included as it would help to keep costs down.  I can only laugh about the omnipotent black eyeliner (even with sparkles) at this point!  (Happy aside: I haven't received an eyeliner in a memebox yet, but I've been avoiding makeup-y boxes)

What color did you get in the gloss?  Do you like it?

I agree that sheet masks would have been a nice small addition.



Very intrigued by your description of the free gift item - ha ha!



Spoiler



Truly hideous?!  As in super fake, tacky, overly large?  Is it earrings for everyone?


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

@@biancardi, the extracts mentioned on the advertisements for item 2 are:



Spoiler



cherry blossoms, lily, white lotus, jasmine, chamomile and peony. They really stressed the fact that they used "white" flowers.



Meanwhile, I can't stand the stuff in the 4th item and I've made that pretty clear every time it comes up. Shame, because I bet it'll work really well.

As for the free gift,



Spoiler



I don't have my ears pierced, so that'll be going in the gift bin. I hope they do other types of jewelry, like necklaces or bracelets.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Thanks so much for the spoilers @@LisaLeah!
> 
> I'm not blown away by the list but it sounds like a very nice first box - can't wait to receive and see the presentation &amp; products in person.
> 
> ...





wonderings said:


> Thanks so much for the spoilers @@LisaLeah!
> 
> I'm not blown away by the list but it sounds like a very nice first box - can't wait to receive and see the presentation &amp; products in person.
> 
> ...


The three items you are most interested in are the ones the I love the most.

For me that makes the total cost of the box worth it and more.

Product #2 alone is valued at $72 according to the booklet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I may need to open them asap and give them priority in my rotation.

As for your questions...



Spoiler



the Mizon gloss is 505. A bright magenta pink. It's a very graphic pop art color. I can see how someone would love it, but unfortunately it's not my shade. I go for warmer corals or nudes.

The black liner is intriguing me though. It's not budging from my hand so that is making me very happy. I have a ton of black liners, but I am always looking for ones that can withstand the piles of cream I apply to my eyes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Mizon Sparkling Powder is one time use. So that is disappointing. Plus I still have all the sparkling powder packets from the Bubble Pop box I haven't touched yet.

The Travel Cremorlab products I am happy with. I was initially disappointed by the size but I really do need travel sizes of essences etc. So this will come with me on my next trip!

The earrings just look cheap to me. Very dollar store. Plus they are boring and without much style. They don't hold up to the rest of the box, which has a more luxurious vibe to it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

@@Bunbunny thanks - so the most expensive product in the box, I cannot use.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2014)

@@biancardi I just opened item #2 and I think you will be good with it!

I would describe the fragrance as "clean". It's also  lightly scented and not overpowering.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you allergic/sensitive to all extracts of that nature? I thought it was just a particular one. That really stinks. :c I would trade you for the item I'm not going to use, but I know it wouldn't be the same value. I hope it works out somehow, or at least I'm sure someone will trade you for it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Are you allergic/sensitive to all extracts of that nature? I thought it was just a particular one. That really stinks. :c I would trade you for the item I'm not going to use, but I know it wouldn't be the same value. I hope it works out somehow, or at least I'm sure someone will trade you for it.


anything with jasmine &amp; rose in it.  It doesn't have to have a scent either, it depends on how much of that extract is in there.  I avoid stuff like that. 

I am trying to see if Peach &amp; Lilly can work with me on this - maybe I can exchange it for something of a much lesser value in their shop that I will actually use.  If not, I will ask if I can return the box, because it isn't worth it to me.  that is an expensive item and the rest of the products (except makeup) are nice, I don't need that much.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 17, 2014)

If you'd like to see pictures, fanserviced-b has an excellent unboxing up at her blog!

On the free gift



Spoiler



like @@Bunbunny I don't have pierced ears, but if they're cheap-looking/feeling then it's less of a bummer!  Funny how that works.  Too bad they bring down the luxe feel of the box.



Alas @@biancardi they were very clear about no returns, but there may be the off-change that they'll let you exchange.  It's a dangerous slippery-slope for them, but they're still smallish, perhaps it's possible....


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

Augh, just realized another ingredient I don't use. Many thanks to fanserviced for the pictures of the ingredients.



Spoiler



The peeling gel has alcohol! "No harsh ingredients", yeah right. And on the same page they call glycolic acid "damaging"... when it's one of the few ingredients that has changed my skin for the better. Pfft.

Looks like everyone is getting earrings... oh well.


----------



## aquaria527 (Oct 17, 2014)

i want to say something about the free gift but i dont remember how to post a spoiler (haven't been on in awhile) -- can someone remind me?


----------



## wonderings (Oct 17, 2014)

aquaria527 said:


> i want to say something about the free gift but i dont remember how to post a spoiler (haven't been on in awhile) -- can someone remind me?


Type spoiler in square brackets [pretendthisjustsaysspoiler] before your comment and type /spoiler in square brackets after your comment.

You can also use the "Special BB Code" box -- when you're typing a message it's the 3rd box from the left in the top row.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

Add me to the list of people disappointed with this box. I was going to wait and see what the box looked like before purchasing it (or purchasing any others, since I originally thought it would be a monthly thing or regular thing of sorts), and I regret jumping on it when they emailed me to let me know it was nearly sold out. 



Spoiler



I wanted the Banila Co. product and would have purchased it elsewhere anyways, but I can purchase it for $10-$11 with shipping, so no big value there. I'll use the cream and face polisher but neither seem absolutely amazing are worth anywhere near their listed value, and we receive these sorts of things in Memeboxes fairly often so it doesn't wow me to see those listed prices. I wasn't too thrilled to get so few items and have 2 of them be makeup products that are really only worth a fewish dollars. The Mizon packets were just ridiculous as a full size item, and it's so much worse considering how few items were already in this box.

The travel kit isn't worth much to me personally. And as far the earnings, ignoring the fact that my ears are not pierced, I found their listed value a bit offensive. I know from shopping on sites like GMarket that these sorts of things sell for only a few dollars (with free shipping on lots of sites) and they don't seem to be any higher in quality or anything of the sort.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

Is this the box that had a ridiculous shipping fee of $25 to Canada? I know there was one that I was sort of sad not to be able to get, but the shipping cost was so insane that I didn't consider it. All the boxes are starting to blur in my memory.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

Haha. So I'm feeling lazy (husband and daughter are napping) and browsing on ebay where I find this. Both cute and insulting all at once. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BEYOND-The-God-of-Patches-Hippopotamus-Bye-Bye-to-Excess-Fat-/381018080870?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;hash=item58b6728666


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

@@blinded I'm not sure, but this is probably that box. The only other Korean skincare ones I know of are Beauteque (which tends to have cheap shipping, I believe) and the sheet mask boxes. The Get It Beauty box thing I believe was free shipping anywhere.

I do not have that product, but I have other patches from the Beyond line. They have Panda eye ones, neck ones (I think walrus?), smile line patches with a bear, and I believe 1 or 2 others.

I have to say this...As far as the products for fat goes....It seems like a lot of them are rather to the point, often comedically so.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm imagining the uproar if a North American company put a hippo on the packaging for a product targeting fat. People would be pissed. But if it's a cute winking hippo, somehow it seems better. I almost want to buy it because it seems so silly. 

I put a bid on it. I don't want to pay full price, but I'll try to get it cheap just for the fun of it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm imagining the uproar if a North American company put a hippo on the packaging for a product targeting fat. People would be pissed. But if it's a cute winking hippo, somehow it seems better. I almost want to buy it because it seems so silly.
> 
> I put a bid on it. I don't want to pay full price, but I'll try to get it cheap just for the fun of it.


Their patches are on the more expensive side, I grabbed a neck one to try and a panda one. They're are bloody adorable, aren't they?

I always think about that when I see some of the Asian skincare products, especially the stuff for whitening and fat reduction or the bust things. I do think people would make a huge deal out of it, but honestly I used to be overweight and I think the hippo is too cute to be offensive.

A lot of the whitening creams and bust things really just baffle me though. Part of me hopes it's a language barrier of sorts, but a lot of the bust creams will make comments about how breasts are what distinguishes girls from boys and make comments about how a woman's body has to have large breasts to get "good men." And the whitening stuff often refers to light skin as "virginal" or "virgin skin." Or makes references about how the whole world find lighter skinned women beautiful and dark skin is considered dirty.

Can you seriously imagine marketing things and saying and implying such things to your customer base?


----------



## wadedl (Oct 18, 2014)

I had to buy the Hippo patch when I was at Zion Market a while back, it is so cute! I have not used it.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 18, 2014)

Has Pretty and Cute been mentioned? They have a lot of skincare and cosmetics, plus some accessories. I'm thinking about getting one of the 10-lash boxes they have on sale. 

Does anyone know of a good place to get cute falsie cases/falsie storage? I really want to expand my lash collection, but I always end up losing/ruining my pairs because they all come in cheap plastic boxes.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 18, 2014)

There's an unboxing for the first Oh Sheet Mask box over on the Asian Beauty subreddit. It looks AWESOME, I'm really excited that I got it! Link to the thread: http://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/comments/2jkht9/my_first_oh_sheet_mask_box_arrived_today/


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> There's an unboxing for the first Oh Sheet Mask box over on the Asian Beauty subreddit. It looks AWESOME, I'm really excited that I got it! Link to the thread: http://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/comments/2jkht9/my_first_oh_sheet_mask_box_arrived_today/


I'm avoiding spoilers because I bought it

But considering how apprehensive I was about it...I'm glad to hear that it looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm really excited for it to arrive.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm avoiding spoilers because I bought it
> 
> But considering how apprehensive I was about it...I'm glad to hear that it looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm really excited for it to arrive.


There isn't a single brand in there that I recognize, but the packaging is adorable and doesn't look cheap, and there's a nice variety. I'll be interested to see what you think - if anyone's going to recognize these brands, it would be you.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> There isn't a single brand in there that I recognize, but the packaging is adorable and doesn't look cheap, and there's a nice variety. I'll be interested to see what you think - if anyone's going to recognize these brands, it would be you.


I am really excited to see what brands are included. I did buy the single box, but I'm really hoping it's amazing so I can sign up for the monthly subscription.

I am rather familiar with a lot of the mass produced sheet masks just from doing so much shopping and browsing online for Asian skincare, so if I happen to notice any of those, red flags will definitely go off.

But their description did sound promising, and I was really reassured to see they would be avoiding Etude House. After all, if I get a subscription box I do so to get more value than what I pay for it. Isn't that the point?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 18, 2014)

I didn't get the mask box, but I'm curious, how much was it? 

And i'm still waiting for my P&amp;L box, come on delivery man you've been on your way all day lol


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, I wish I signed up for that. There are some beautiful packaging on those masks. According to that reddit, Oh Sheet Masks is affiliated with this page (spoiler so @@cfisher doesn't look and ruin her surprise) 



Spoiler



https://www.millysbeautyboutique.com/


so I have a feeling I'm going to be ordering some masks and signing up for the next box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

@@Mimimaro It's $23 (free shipping) and it's going to be a monthly subscription, but they offer a one time box as well. It comes with 10 different mask ...But I just saw that now they're doing something with 5 masks for $11 (No, that does not make sense to me either). 

@@blinded Thanks for that. Though I'm so tempted to look now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Okay, I totally did peek! (In my defense, I'm not that anxious about this box, and I think it will be awhile to get to me). That wasn't much of a spoiler anyways. 

But I must say this...I so hope we get one of those little milk bottle shaped ones with the cow on it. So adorable!


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

I put the spoiler before I really looked at the site. All the masks aren't available on that page. I've given up trying to google and find them because I'm getting almost no where.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mimimaro It's $23 (free shipping) and it's going to be a monthly subscription, but they offer a one time box as well. It comes with 10 different mask ...But I just saw that now they're doing something with 5 masks for $11 (No, that does not make sense to me either).
> 
> @@blinded Thanks for that. Though I'm so tempted to look now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I think they're factoring the cost of the box into the price of the 10 mask one, because the boxes are homemade. I was going to just do the one, since I have too many sheet masks, but the 5 mask subscription just might be in my future.

Also @@cfisher, you're making it very hard not to spoil you on this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

Ohhh, when I saw the site I was sort of surprised to see so few sheet masks. But it was nice to get one little teaser! If half the sheet masks are as adorable and unique as the cow one, I fear I may need to get a subscription regardless of the real value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The box thing does make sense. Gosh, I don't carry about the box, maybe the 5 masks is better for me. But considering shipping, I'm still surprised they offer the 5 pack for less! I don't think they thought that one through, haha.

Wow, $11 a month? That's less than a pizza. That will be so easy to justify.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay, I give in! Spoil me! I must know...Is the cow mask one of the masks?!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> There's an unboxing for the first Oh Sheet Mask box over on the Asian Beauty subreddit. It looks AWESOME, I'm really excited that I got it! Link to the thread: http://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/comments/2jkht9/my_first_oh_sheet_mask_box_arrived_today/


I think this looks super interesting.

Not one single brand I recognize and I love that it expands beyond Korea.

Very happy I ordered this!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 18, 2014)

lol am I the only one that absolutely hates the way that reddit is setup? I can barely understand the conversations that are happening there which is why I avoid it like the plague!


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like I'm not getting my Peach and Lily box tonight. Kinda sad about it and hopefully they didn't lose it or something cause then I would be really sad   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2014)

Peach and Lily just announced they'll be restocking the Seoucialite box!  (on my instagram post at least)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Peach and Lily just announced they'll be restocking the Seoucialite box!  (on my instagram post at least)


Oh, wow.

I was definitely flat out told that the several they had left in stock when I ordered were the absolute last boxes they had/would be selling.

I really hope it's just a few boxes that were canceled or something, and they weren't just lying about that.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, wow.
> 
> I was definitely flat out told that the several they had left in stock when I ordered were the absolute last boxes they had/would be selling.
> 
> I really hope it's just a few boxes that were canceled or something, and they weren't just lying about that.


Here's the text:

we'll be restocking this due to so many requests  but will be announcing only via our email newsletter as it will be limited in restock, so be sure to sign up to see when we have it back in stock!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

I guess they are sending out emails, but not responding to customers.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

Part of me hopes it's just a few boxes that were canceled or credit cards that didn't process through when they were ready for shipment...Or something or another. Otherwise, I'm just a bit embarrassed at how foolish I was for feeling rushed into buying one, haha. 

@@biancardi I take it you were really disappointed with the box?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me hopes it's just a few boxes that were canceled or credit cards that didn't process through when they were ready for shipment...Or something or another. Otherwise, I'm just a bit embarrassed at how foolish I was.
> 
> @@biancardi I take it you were really disappointed with the box?


the most expensive item I cannot use due to allergies.  I am hoping that they will let me return that item and exchange it for a much lesser value item in their shop.  I will pay for all of the shipping fees, that is how serious I am about this.  If they won't do that, I will ask to send it back for a full refund.  It wouldn't have been bad if it was just the travel item, but they HAD to make the most expensive product one that  is unusable to me.

The rest of the box is okay, but not worth the 50.00.  I did like my variation of the earrings however!! hahaha.  They are slim long dangles with black crystals.  the lipgloss looked to be some funky pink color - like a cross between a nude and pink, which will look horrid on me.

I haven't opened anything up as I am waiting for them to respond.  There are 3 items that I will like (plus the earrings), but I was disappointed in the curating of this box - both a full size and travel sizes of the same product line?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the most expensive item I cannot use due to allergies.  I am hoping that they will let me return that item and exchange it for a much lesser value item in their shop.  I will pay for all of the shipping fees, that is how serious I am about this.  If they won't do that, I will ask to send it back for a full refund.  It wouldn't have been bad if it was just the travel item, but they HAD to make the most expensive product one that  is unusable to me.
> 
> The rest of the box is okay, but not worth the 50.00.  I did like my variation of the earrings however!! hahaha.  They are slim long dangles with black crystals.  the lipgloss looked to be some funky pink color - like a cross between a nude and pink, which will look horrid on me.


Oh, wow. That cream is the only thing of any significant value (especially to me). I do hope you can trade it for something else, I think that's more than reasonable for you to ask to just exchange it for something else.

Yeah, the box wasn't of any great value, at least it was only a one time thing. But I think I would have been better off with the 2.5 Memeboxes I could have purchased with that money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

I totally agree @@cfisher

Though I don't regret purchasing it, I just wasn't as wowed as I had hoped.

And @@biancardi such a shame about that item. I have a good feeling they will let you do something about it though.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Yeah, I wish I signed up for that. There are some beautiful packaging on those masks. According to that reddit, Oh Sheet Masks is affiliated with this page (spoiler so @@cfisher doesn't look and ruin her surprise)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh....I just purchased a couple of  La Mala bee venom products there - great prices!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I totally agree @@cfisher
> 
> Though I don't regret purchasing it, I just wasn't as wowed as I had hoped.
> 
> And @@biancardi such a shame about that item. I have a good feeling they will let you do something about it though.


I'm so used to Memeboxes where even though I'm not interested in the makeup, the value is still really there for me. And I just didn't feel that way with this. Plus, yeah the little packet thing really bothers me. I mean people get upset with things like that being full sized in a Memebox, but considering how much we pay for Memeboxes I just feel like it's a bit different. 

I also agree with @@biancardi about it just not being curated well. I didn't care for the travel kit being from the same brand as the most expensive item, because part of why I got their box was to try some of the hard to find brands. And also I just hate packets being considered travel size, to me it was two travel sized items and two samples, haha.


----------



## blinded (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm thinking I want to add a moisturizing ampoule to my existing routine. I don't really want to get another cream, just something to boost what I already have (and what I'll be getting in my upcoming boxes). I'm hoping the elixir box will contain something, but just in case I'm going to buy something. Any recommendations? Save me from hours of comparisons and googling, please. Moisturizing is the primary goal, but bonus bonus if it help prevent acne or fades acne scars.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

@@blinded I recommend a propolis/honey one then.  Honey is an anti-bacterial and it is also very moisturizing.  I have very oily skin and still break out in acne in my advanced years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and I use a propolis ampoule on those days when I feel like my skin is going to be hormonal on me.  I have this one right here - HUGE - http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/brands/tosowoong/propolis-ampoule-bulk-100ml

  I also like my aloe vera extract (http://us.memebox.com/50ml-1-2175#.VEPXNmNhvw0), that is a very light weight, watery ampoule and I mix them together sometimes.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@blinded I do love the Propolis ampoules as well. My skin is (or would be left to its own devices) _extremely _dry, so it takes a fair bit of effort for me to not let it get its way. I do tend to switch my ampoules up a bit (the It's Skin Power 10 Propolis ampoule is currently in rotation).

But I really do like to use ones that are meant to mostly moisturize in between. When it comes to ampoules, they usually tend to be targeted to one or possibly two concerns from my experience, even if the ingredients do have extra benefits. A couple of my personal favorites are the Nature Republic Original Power Hydro Ampoule and the Mizon Deep Sea Marine Collagen Ampoule.


----------



## blinded (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I knew I could count on recommendations. I'll be looking all of those up. The Tosowoong looks like a great deal, and I've been impressed with that brand so far.

@@biancardi, I'm also leaning towards the more advanced age and still get breakouts. My doctor thinks I may be in perimenopause, so that really doesn't help. Hormones are all out of whack over here. 

@@cfisher, my skin is the same way. If I let things slide even for a day or two my face turns into a stiff, white, flaky, painful mess. And of course it takes way longer than a day to correct it. The drop in temperature, mixed with having to turn on the heat is already starting to take it's toll and it's only mid October. Damn Canadian winters...

So how do you decide when you want to switch from one ampoule to another.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

@blinded  If my skin seems to be not acting up, I will switch to another one to see how that works for me.  Also, when I run out - although it might a year before my tosowoong ampoule is used up!  haha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Thanks ladies! I knew I could count on recommendations. I'll be looking all of those up. The Tosowoong looks like a great deal, and I've been impressed with that brand so far.
> 
> @@biancardi, I'm also leaning towards the more advanced age and still get breakouts. My doctor thinks I may be in perimenopause, so that really doesn't help. Hormones are all out of whack over here.
> 
> ...


In Korean skincare, they're really focused on sort of separating things for different needs. So it's actually common for women to use multiple ampoules each day, then do multiple spot treatment type things towards the end of their skincare regimen. Personally, I don't feel comfortable going that far with it.

I usually just use different ampoules on different nights, and I'll also frequently use just a tiny bit of an ampoule in the morning before a daytime cream. With my skin being the way it is, using a little bit of ampoule in the morning makes  huge difference, because daytime creams just aren't enough alone for me. And I really do not like having to use heavy creams during the day, plus I've heard it's horrible for your skin to do so.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

On a side note...In regards to ampoules that need to be used up, adding them to lotions/creams/oils was a random tip I got from a friend, that I am eternally grateful for. I used to buy this extremely expensive body lotion for the little red spots I get from Keratosis Pilaris (the little goosebump things) and she suggested adding an ampoule for Goose Skin (I guess that's what they call in Korea) to a regular unscented body lotion that but doesn't contain active ingredients. And sure enough, it was just as effective. I use up a lot of other ampoules for specific needs, and it actually does make a difference.

It's especially handy for using up ampoules from Memeboxes.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 19, 2014)

The Bag of Sheet (ha) susbscription looks like a good deal. I may have to get in on that. 

I'm really into the undereye gel masks these days. I managed to snag a box of  three pairs at TJ Maxx (yeah my TJ Maxx has a significant stock of sheet masks? I'd never noticed before). I have HORRENDOUS dark circles so I'm always looking for a fixxer upper for that.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm going to rant a bit here because I'm kind of upset. My Peach and Lily box is still not here yet. Even though the USPS website said it'll be here Saturday, which was yesterday. Don't think USPS delivers on Sunday which means I'll have to wait until Monday to see. My box has literally traveled to the desert then the beach and back and its last known location (updated 12 hours ago) is only 10 miles away from me. Ugh. I just want it in my hands already. Seeing everyone's unboxing makes me happy and sad at the same time. I'm praying that it won't be squished or something since it has traveled so much and also hopping for some not so ugly earrings lol.


----------



## blinded (Oct 19, 2014)

@@cfisher, your years of product experience comes in handy for me. Sounds like we have fairly similar skin. I should just tag you every time I have a question. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't have Keratosis Pilaris, but I do have eczema and always struggle with that on my upper body. Ampoules in my body cream would also be a good idea.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@Mimimaro I believe the box was shipped out on Thursday, so it's actually within the expected delivery timeframe. Priority Mail is technically 2-3 days, though for some reason they print it on their prepaid packages as 2 days now.

I can say that my box was packaged really securely and it was packaged nicely. I really wouldn't at all be worried about it, it should arrive without any issues or damage.


----------



## avarier (Oct 19, 2014)

2 questions for you all today!

1- I have really oily skin that I keep under control pretty well now with my routine, but I don't have any moisturizing products in my lineup. I will need something soon as I am heading up north in the near future. Can anybody recommend a good moisturizing serum/essence/etc that isn't too overly hydrating? My skin does a pretty good job of keeping itself from getting dry, but I would like something light to add into my routine winter.

2- I'm looking for a sleeping mask that aims to brighten/whiten skin tone.. any suggestions at all would be welcome!


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 19, 2014)

@@avarier I have oily skin too. In the summer I use the SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream. Over the past month I've added in the Mizon All-in-one Snail Repair Cream as well. It left my skin feeling greasy when I used it as my last step, but I've started using it right after my cleansing steps and I find that it leaves my skin well-hydrated and glowy but not greasy now. It's wicked cheap - I think you can pick up a 35ml tube for like $6-7 - so I'd say it's worth a try. I actually have an extra foil, so if you want to PM me your address I'll send it along.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mimimaro I believe the box was shipped out on Thursday, so it's actually within the expected delivery timeframe. Priority Mail is technically 2-3 days, though for some reason they print it on their prepaid packages as 2 days now.
> 
> I can say that my box was packaged really securely and it was packaged nicely. I really wouldn't at all be worried about it, it should arrive without any issues or damage.


Thank for letting me know!


----------



## Bobbiemac (Oct 19, 2014)

Me Too. Lot's of great info. here. Thanks!


----------



## Bobbiemac (Oct 19, 2014)

I was wondering about those too. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@blinded I missed your message, woops. Feel free to message me at any time, I have been using Korean skincare for awhile, and there has definitely been a lot of trial and error for me haha. 

I definitely suggest giving it a try, it may help with your eczema. I used to buy so many types of expensive creams for my skin and a lot of them had active ingredients that were really harsh on my skin. I didn't think the ampoule thing would make a big difference, but it really did for my skin. 

Plus, anything to use up some of these Memebox items, right?  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmmm. Fugu hydrogel mask? I'm intrigued.

This would be great for an OMG Memebox.  :wub:


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher, did you get one? Somehow in my mind fugu would be tingly.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> @@cfisher, did you get one? Somehow in my mind fugu would be tingly.


Hah, I added it to my cart in RRS. It will be mine sooner than later!  :wub:

Darn! It looks like it's just collagen from the blowfish. Not poison.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 20, 2014)

Well that kills some of the fun, doesn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Well that kills some of the fun, doesn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Admit it, you were hoping it had a little bit of poison in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, that's why they eat fugu. So why shouldn't it be the same when we apply it to your face? 

I will say this though...I still want one. Even if it's 70% because of how cute the packaging is (and 30% because I'm still intrigued by blowfish collagen).


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, I was totally hoping for a little poison. I mean, just enough to feel it!

I still want a fugu mask trip report. I agree, the package is adorable.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Yes, I was totally hoping for a little poison. I mean, just enough to feel it!
> 
> I still want a fugu mask trip report. I agree, the package is adorable.


It says "intensive care" for the description, so it could be interesting. Lots of great ingredients. en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1371446267/

I won't lie, my mind is still stuck on "...But maybe there's poison in the collagen?!" 

And if not...I think something needs to be done about this. If they can legally feed people fugu, can't they put it in skincare somehow or another?


----------



## blinded (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried these Skinfood Velcro Hair Patches? http://testerkorea.com/Product/skinfood-hair-magic-pad Wondering if they actually stick well. I was thinking of getting some for my 3 year olds stocking, but the only place i can find them is Tester Korea. And if I'm paying for shipping anyways I'm sure I'll find some other things I need. But, if they don't actually work I can save some money. 

ETA: Actually, does anyone know of any children's products from Korea? I think some of the really cute packaging would also go nicely in a stocking for a girl.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay with the foot peeling socks, do I wear them overnight, for an hour, or what? I can't read the instructions and I don't want to hurt myself!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Okay with the foot peeling socks, do I wear them overnight, for an hour, or what? I can't read the instructions and I don't want to hurt myself!


You wear them for an hour and a half (universal time for all peeling socks it seems). Be sure to rinse your feet off really well after using them, and you should also soak your feet for a good bit before putting them on. 

Making sure to let your feet soak nightly also helps to make the peeling process easier, and it speeds up the process.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 23, 2014)

So hubby is taking me to Chicago for my birthday this weekend and we are going to Chinatown. I hope to snag some goodies, anything in particular I should look for? I know I'll be grabbing all kinds of masks, but what else? I have combination skin and dont wear much makeup.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

Have someone tried the new Etude House hand creams? They look so adorable!! This is the ice one.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Etude_House_My_Castle_Hand_Cream_Review_Ice_Frozen_Ice_Floral.jpg
> 
> Have someone tried the new Etude House hand creams? They look so adorable!! This is the ice one.


omgggg love!! So adorable!

I will probably buy it at some point from ebay lol

Whenever I want a one-off product, I just grab it from ebay because of free shipping    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omgggg love!! So adorable!
> 
> I will probably buy it at some point from ebay lol
> 
> Whenever I want a one-off product, I just grab it from ebay because of free shipping    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea they look just SO adorable! They also come in a 4-set exclusive deal you get a house-ish holder for it aswell. But it's close to 30$ so prob just gonna get 1 or 2 of the creams. I also get stuff of ebay/beautynetkorea if I'm only getting 1-2 items, it's much more reasonable then RRS for small orders!


----------



## avarier (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anybody tried the toners from secret key (tea tree, milk, witch hazel)? I know it's a popular brand and they're less than $4 in rrs. But are they cheap because they aren't good? hmm..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

avarier said:


> Has anybody tried the toners from secret key (tea tree, milk, witch hazel)? I know it's a popular brand and they're less than $4 in rrs. But are they cheap because they aren't good? hmm..


I have used, and like, the rose and milk ones.

I was also extremely hesitant to try them because of the prices. Oddly enough, the retail value is more like $10. When I first tried the product a few years ago, it was being sold (by the company itself) on GMarket for $10, but I purchased it during a 1+1+1 event (basically buy 1 get 2 free).


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

So I made an order with TesterKorea on October 5th, and the package arrived today, October 27th. Not as bad as I was expecting, but it was so hard to wait!

I love how many samples TesterKorea has, and can we talk about how cheap their sheet masks are?! Here's my entire order and what I got. I paid $32 shipped. $11 for shipping wasn't bad at all considering all the stuff I got was only $21! They also included 4-4 Skinfood sample packets. 




1 TONYMOLY I'm Real Mask Sheet 
2 TONYMOLY Pureness 100 Mask Sheet 
3 MISSHA Pure Source sheet mask 
3 ETUDE HOUSE I Need You, Mask Sheet 
5 [E] BAVIPHAT woori rice mask sheet
2 Dermal SYN-AKE Collagen Essence Mask
1 FOOD A HOLIC 3D Natural Essence Mask [snail]
1 IT'S SKIN Pore Cleansing Silk Ball 12ea
2 Innisfree It's Real Mask 
1 Baviphat Mini Lemon Whitening Sleeping pack 7g.
1 Baviphat Mini Apple AC Therapy Sleeping Pack 
10 pk Nature Snail Solution Mask Sheet 
 
So I total of 29 Sheet Masks, 2 mini Sleeping pack jars, 1 package of silk balls and a package of Skinfood Samples for $32 shipped! Seriously I haven't made an order from TesterKorea in a long while, but I was so pleased! Considering RoseRose has great prices but sometimes they have insane shipping costs!


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 27, 2014)

@ MissJexie Ooo that sounds like an awesome shipment. 

Btw, I think I just found something really awesome and I really want to buy it but I have a feeling it's going to be quite expensive. But anyways it's a product that SK II recently released and it's called the Magnetic Eye Stick. It's basically a magnetic eye stick that will help the absorption of eye creams and a wonderful massage tool.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> @ MissJexie Ooo that sounds like an awesome shipment.
> 
> Btw, I think I just found something really awesome and I really want to buy it but I have a feeling it's going to be quite expensive. But anyways it's a product that SK II recently released and it's called the Magnetic Eye Stick. It's basically a magnetic eye stick that will help the absorption of eye creams and a wonderful massage tool.


ooh that definitely sounds interesting! I think I'm going to look into that as it would be a fun thing to do a review on!


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anybody tried any of the secret key snow white products? I've noticed that all state on the bottle that it contains niacinamide. I was googling this ingredient and a lot of results say that this supposedly helps to relieve rosacea. I'm thinking I'll try it, but I was wondering if anybody knew much about the quality.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2014)

My Oh Sheet Mask order came in today, can't wait to try all these mask!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 29, 2014)

@@wadedl That's a pretty nice spread of sheet masks! I'm thinking about subbing to their Bag of Sheet option. Basically it's between that and Petit Vour for me. I'm only allowing myself two subs a month, and I'm _not_ getting rid of starlooks so it's this or that on Sheet Masks or PV for me right now. Decisions are hard!


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@wadedl That's a pretty nice spread of sheet masks! I'm thinking about subbing to their Bag of Sheet option. Basically it's between that and Petit Vour for me. I'm only allowing myself two subs a month, and I'm _not_ getting rid of starlooks so it's this or that on Sheet Masks or PV for me right now. Decisions are hard!


I loved my Oh Sheet Mask box and I highly recommend them. The curation was amazing. (Disclaimer: I've never tried Petit Vour, so I can't compare the two.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I loved my Oh Sheet Mask box and I highly recommend them. The curation was amazing. (Disclaimer: I've never tried Petit Vour, so I can't compare the two.)


Which of the masks have you tried so far?

I am curious...haven't opened any yet.


----------



## blinded (Oct 29, 2014)

Favourite eye creams? I've been using the Purebess Galactomyces but something in it is too rich for my skin (possibly the beeswax). I looked at all my current samples and they either score high on the acne rating in cosdna or contain ginseng, and my skin doesn't like that either.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 29, 2014)

@@LisaLeah I've only tried the Secret of Natural Bee Venom and the Bisute Milk Oil and Acne Control (the milk bottle one). The Bisute was hilarious - it actually had a neck piece and both the face mask and the neck piece hook around your ears. My husband cracked up because apparently I looked sillier than a normal sheet mask but it made it way easier to watch TV without the mask sliding around. I thought the Bee Venom one gave me better results - made my skin soft and glowy for a couple days. I'd definitely repurchase both of the masks I tried.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

@@sefkhet thank you!!!!!

This is great to know.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone who has a Faceshop in their area it looks like there will be a good sale going on for Novemer.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 29, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I loved my Oh Sheet Mask box and I highly recommend them. The curation was amazing. (Disclaimer: I've never tried Petit Vour, so I can't compare the two.)


I really love PV, especially since it's a great way to try vegan products for a very affordable price (usually they're super expensive!), but I also love masks of all varieties and this would be a great way to stock up on some nice ones so that I could add them to my weekly routine. Or even my swap list.

Oh well. I already canceled PV. Gonna probably sub to Oh Sheet around the beginning of November. If I really miss PV, I'll drop this one and resub. 

What kind of masks did you get? I'm more in the market for blackhead removal/acne/eye treatments and I've noticed that most sheet masks seem specifically for brightening/anti-aging purposes.


----------



## sefkhet (Oct 29, 2014)

Here are the 10 masks I received:



Spoiler



- Secret of Natural Bee Venom Mask - whitening and anti-wrinkle

- Charm Gold Snail Essence Soothing Mask

- Wobechon 5D A White Mask - whitening and helps with elasticity

- YanChunTang Golden Tissue 24K Mask - whitening, I think? “24 ml whitening essence milk, contains ultrafine gold foil active golden prime liquid treated by multiple biochemical processes, vitamin 83, and natural mulberry essence”

- East Skin Herbal Moisture Honey Mask

- Nanometer Pearl BB Focus Whitening Face Mask - moisturizing and whitening

- Liceko Sensitive Facial Paste Mask

- Mingkou Milk and Collagen Anti-Wrinkle Whitening Mask

- Yukou Platinum V-Lift Essential Mask - “depth detoxification/white compact/moisturizing”

- Bisute Milk Oil and Acne Control Mask

So, lots of whitening/brightening masks. I have really oily skin (that's mostly under control with my Korean skincare regimen) and I like whitening masks because they usually make me glowy without kicking oil production into high gear. If you're not a fan it might be worth shooting the owners an email to see if they can customize what you're receiving a little more.



Edit to spoiler the box contents. Hope I didn't spoil anyone on it, sorry guys!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 31, 2014)

The Wobechon mask was pretty good. My skin felt hydrated and looked nice and helped the redness some. I really like the things that hook around the ears, they really secure the mask in place.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 31, 2014)

In case anyone is interested, Innisfree world is having a buy 10 get 10 free masks deal right now for their skin solutions masks and also a buy 2 get 2 free deal for their second skin masks.

I was looking at it but I thought I'd wait since I've already ordered the Innisfree box from Memebox and I'm having product overload.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

What are your top 3 or top 5 must-have products from korean brands that beautynet/roserose ships?  (like tony, holika, etude,tfs, skinfood etc)

I haven't placed a huge order in a while and feel a huge urge to place one right away! But have no idea what to get! Besides the new etude house handcreams, wish talk lipstick and something from the princess happy ending line.. Also thinking of getting Benton aloe toner.


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd say Skinfood Black Sugar mask and Benton High Content Snail Bee Essence. I also like the Benton Snail Bee Steam Cream and sheet mask.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'd say Skinfood Black Sugar mask and Benton High Content Snail Bee Essence. I also like the Benton Snail Bee Steam Cream and sheet mask.


Have the skinfood one + backup from the skinfood memebox! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also tried the snail be essence and steam cream, but not the mask. Going to have to add a few of those to the list. Thanks!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 1, 2014)

Beauteques November bag is out now, fist 100 get a free lip liner. Just ordered, wasn't crazy about last month but the month before was great. $22.00 this month.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

plus you get a scarf! I got the floral one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited to get the bag this month - I skipped last month's


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 1, 2014)

I just got my promotional BB Bag if anyone is interested in the contents! I'm not home so I can't post pictures at the moment but I'll link to the products if I can find them!



Spoiler



1. Scarf- I chose the blue and grey scarf and it's actually very nice! It has a really pretty pattern and little deer on it. Definitely love it!

2. Mizon White Sleeping Mask- Love Mizon. Love Whitening skincare. Love Sleeping packs. This is a win. http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=32088262&amp;color=040&amp;cm_mmc=SEM-_-Google-_-PLA-_-82530778144product_type_l1b%26product_type_l2&amp;adpos=1o6&amp;creative=51648973624&amp;device=c&amp;matchtype=&amp;network=g&amp;gclid=CKOK4fLk2sECFQIF7Aodgi0Azw#/

3. Mizon Collagen Power Firming Eye Cream- Still love Mizon. Also I don't have a lot of eye creams so this is awesome to get. http://www.prettyandcute.com/Mizon-Collagen-Power-Firming-Eye-Cream-10ml-p5526.html

4. Cosmos Facial Blotting Tissues- I got green tea. They're blotting papers. Not my favorite thing in the world but I like using them in the morning when my face is oily. http://www.beauteque.com/cosmos-facial-blotting-tissues-with-essential-oil-lavender/

5. The Face Shop Blackhead Out Aloe Nose Strips- Your typical pore strips. I use them frequently enough that I was happy to have more. http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-FACE-Shop-BlackHead-Out-Aloe-Nose-Strips-7-sheets-Pore-Care-Black-Head-/120959752088

6. It's Skin Green Tea Lips and Eye Cleansing Pads- Since I use an oil cleanser to remove my eye and lip makeup, I won't use these but they're nice and I'll probably gift them. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Its-Skin-Green-Tea-Calming-Lip-Eye-Cleansing-Pad-Tracking-number-offered-/111029576835

Their overall value is a little over $65. Most of the products I found online for the price they projected or slightly cheaper, so I'd say they're doing much better with getting the prices to be more realistic. 

Oh, and it comes in a large yellow quilted makeup bag which is actually nicely sized! I'll probably use it when I travel.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

very nice - excited to get mine now!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> plus you get a scarf! I got the floral one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited to get the bag this month - I skipped last month's


I got the floral scarf too, definitely scarf weather in Seattle right now, I've been wearing the PopSugar raisin scarf all the time! I'm not gonna peek at contents yet, the bag should be here mid next week, I'll probably look before it gets here thought, lol! Glad you like it though.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure if this has been mentioned in the Memebox thread, but the brand Chosungah is put on sale in Koreadepart. Never bought from them though I think those interested would love this steal! (up to 70%)

The crayon kits are like $10-$20 and @@biancardi , that black jam is $23!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





$10.03


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

I placed a big order on roserose today and some small one here and there for the items she didn't have.

Ended up with
14 x peripera nail polishes
Tonymoly red apple hand cream
Tonymoly square puffs 
Etude house my castle hand cream x ice and pink one
Baviphat i love triple pink 
Benton aloe toner
Etude house princess happy ending nail polish set x jasmine and belle
Etude house princess happy ending lipstick in belle
Etude house dear my wish talk in the winered-ish shade
Aritaum Mono eyes shadow in wishful burgundy
Holika holika pig nose clear black head cleansing scrub
Tonymoly kiss kiss lip scrub
The face shop blackhead out white clay nose pack
Tonymoly appletox (3rd tub already!)
The face shop repair nails quick dry
The face shop rice cleansing cream

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

Just because I'm so excited I have to say that I got the Ciracle Red Spot Cream because everyone loves it and 6 boxes of the Purederm Cocoa Nose Strips because they are only $2 a box! And everyone was raving about them after they showed up in the Cocoa Box and they're cheaper than Biore at that price and I totally need them.

Then I got a SoyBio Mist. I'm hoping I love it as much as I love the Lumpoule because the mist is cheaper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All from Memebox using the free shipping code. Yay! Now I just have to wait ten years for them to ship it!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned in the Memebox thread, but the brand Chosungah is put on sale in Koreadepart. Never bought from them though I think those interested would love this steal! (up to 70%)
> 
> The crayon kits are like $10-$20 and @@biancardi , that black jam is $23!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I love this. I placed a huge order with them earlier. Bought over 45 items which I do NOT need. It's getting obsessive. LOL.


----------



## Parrot Lynn (Nov 5, 2014)

jill stuart has some really pretty packaging (from Japan)


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

ugh.. this korean skincare addiction is getting REAL! I have a cart of stuff on rrs and I keep telling myself to get rid of what I don't need.. but I think I need it ALL! How to deal with this :blush:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> ugh.. this korean skincare addiction is getting REAL! I have a cart of stuff on rrs and I keep telling myself to get rid of what I don't need.. but I think I need it ALL! How to deal with this :blush:


Post what you have in your cart. I'm sure some of us can talk you out of some products we had bad experiences with, at the very least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to:

[A'PIEU] Nonco Tea Tree Emulsion - 125ml - It's $4 and tea tree.. worth trying. I'm looking for tea tree stuff for my oily/troubled skin

[secret Key] Tea Tree Refresh Calming Toner (Also the milk one) - I want to try the tea tree one and I thought I'd try the milk too.. and so insanely cheap on here! I don't have any toners at all right now.

[THE FACE SHOP] Volcanic Clay Black Head Aloe Nose Strip - 7pcs - Looking for some nose strips to try. I don't like to do it often, my skin is sensitive on my nose and the american Biore ones just don't do anything for me.

[Holika Holika] Soda Pore cleansing Light Cleansing Oil - I just need a backup cleansing oil and have heard good things about this one. My skin has been loving the double cleansing!

[Ciracle] Red Spot Cream - 30ml - Because the hype! I have some angry acne red spots and nothing can make it worse.. they won't go away so I'll try anything.

[secret Key] Snow White Moisture Cream - 50g - This is the one I'm most iffy about.. I do not need moisture that badly because my skin is SOOOO oily. But.. I'm going to Canada for a while and the weather will dry my skin out so I was looking for something moisturizing and this also has niacinamide (which is supposed to help with redness/rosacea). The whitening is what really caught my attention. I'm trying to even my skin tone out. 

[Mizon] Good Night White Sleeping Mask - 50ml (Tube Type) - It's Mizon. And I don't have a sleeping mask. Another product with some moisture and whitening to it.

~~~

I've taken things out and added them recently.. I can't think of what atm.. prob for the better xD

My aim: products that whiten/brighten, for oily skin, troubled skin, and a little moisture since it's a step I often ignore.

Maybe my list isn't that long after all.. I am REALLY new compared to most of you and haven't experimented much... it's just so much fun and my skin feels good. I've also got lots of memebox things so I'm trying to not let myself get too crazy with ordering stuff..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@avarier

The Apieu emulsion is an amazing deal. And so is the Secret Key toners, and I've loved the milk and rose toner from that line. Even on sites like TesterKorea those toners sell in the $10 range. If you're low on toners, those are definitely a good choice. I have both of the volcanic nose strips from The Face Shop, plain and aloe (I buy them on KoreaDepart in sets of 3 because they're so cheaply priced). Unlike Biore, they don't irritate the heck out of my nose, and the work really well. The HH cleansing oil is really popular, and I've only heard good things (though it is directed for those that use a lot of makeup, it's a rather heavy cleansing oil, which some people don't like). I've loved everything I've ever tried from Ciracle, have not used that product but heard great things. 

I personally would not recommend the snow white cream. I have tried samples of it, and it did have a strange whitening affect, but it didn't really reduce my redness. I've been told by friends into Korean skincare (who have spent time there), it's actually marketed as being sort of a moisturizing primer used before BB cream and whatnot. It's really meant to bring the skin tone down a shade or two, it's not really directed at redness or actually helping with skin troubles in any way.


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

@@cfisher

The HH has 2 cleansing oils.. this one is light, but there is also a deep cleansing one. I went with the light because I have a full face of makeup usually 5 days a week. Hoping it won't be too heavy, but my skin seems to love the oil step (despite its oily nature) so I must try this!

This snow white cream is the moisture cream.. NOT the makeup base. I didn't realize it at first that there were 2 different products and they're nearly identical in packaging.. but I have no idea how similar they are in use. Nobody has reviews for the moisturizer that I can find.

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/cosmetic/290002--secret-key-snow-white-cream-50g.html is the makeup base

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/cosmetic/290049--secret-key-snow-white-moisture-cream-50g.html is the actual moisture cream

ETA: I assumed you you didn't realize there were 2 items so similar.. I may be wrong! Just trying to figure out if we're talking about the same thing!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@avarier I'm really not going to pretend I know the difference between the two HH cleansing oils, but I have heard that the light oil is really heavy, and I know a couple of friends with oily skin had problems with it. I know the deep BB oil is meant for things like waterproof makeup, but the light one seems to also be directed towards some rather heavy duty makeup removal. But I really don't know the differences in ingredients or anything, so I'm hoping someone in here can comment.

As far as the snow white cream goes...My head hurts already, haha. I know the product line is meant to have four things, a cleanser, booster, essence and cream. I did check the links, and I know the package was recently updated, so it looks like that's just the older packaging and the newer one. and one of the links even mentions something about it being the same as the older package. I don't want to imply certainty though, so I'll definitely check and see if there was a new product added.

It was the moisture cream though that I tried, and I'm quite certain that's what I heard about (this was a bit ago, before the new primer could have been released). I'm trying to think of how to explain it, but...Basically, I have skin that tends to be on the dry side when left to its own devices. So my skin tends to absorb creams quite readily, but it sort of sat on my skin awkwardly. It didn't absorb, and I think the whitening affect was because it sort of felt like it formed a layer. A friend of mine that used it even described it as sort of starting to flake after awhile. I definitely think it would be especially bad for someone with oily skin because it doesn't absorb well, and the whole not letting the skin breathe properly just concerns me. I only tried it a couple of times (I received like 8 packets of the stuff in sample packages with orders) to be sure it was the cream, and the second time I used it and didn't get the chance to remove it, my skin was a bit irritated after use. I've seen a lot of ad photos for those sorts of products online and women seem to use them for a temporary whitening effect, like applying a layer onto their arms and legs. It's really not the sort of product I believe is meant to actually improve your skin, but rather just temporarily cover up imperfections (or change your skin color temporarily).


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

@@cfisher OOh okay.. I wasn't sure if I wanted to try it, but I think I'm going to leave it out. I just can't find anything positive on it and I'm kinda meh on it in the first place. Do you know of any moisturizing products that aren't super heavy?

I'm going to try and read some more reviews on the cleansing oil. I don't use it to remove eye makeup.. I just need a plain makeup remover for that job (when it comes to eye liner and mascara). It does so great though at removing BB cream. But even if I just use the oil cleanser followed by a foam one.. my skin is so wonderful soft after that! There are just so many to choose from.. I was leaning towards HH because it is the most popular. It's Skin has a brightening one and TonyMoly has a floria one for brightening that sounds good too. Just so many overwhelming choices! Dang it.. now those sound good too..

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/50988--tonymoly-floria-brightening-cleansing-oil-190ml.html

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/500034--it-s-skin-cleansing-oil-no01-brightening-150ml.html

I still think I'm leaning towards Holika.. why are there so many options in the world.. I must have been living my life in a box &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@avarier Yeah, it's really not a great product to begin with, so if you're on the fence it's probably the easiest one to remove from your cart haha. I think KoreaDepart would probably have some reviews, the more well known items seem to have a fair amount of reviews on there, and if you click on reviews to read them a lot of people put their skin type and such. 

I have dry skin, so I'm really not great with this. But I do know the Tony Moly Wonder Water is really popular and it's made for oily skin (it also comes in a MASSIVE tub that lasts forever...I think it's like 300ml). I think @ is the resident Korean skincare expert on here that does have oily skin, so hopefully she'll see this mention and come in here and help out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I can comfortably say, is the gel type moisturizers are beloved amongst all my Korean skincare loving friends with oily skin. They tend to absorb really well, but are also moisturizing. 

I know a lot of people on here bought the Holika Holika box, but I can't recall which of the two cleansing oil it came with. I'm sure someone on here has experience with it though. I think it's one of the cleansing oils that a lot of people try when they first get into the cleansing oil, I know a lot of people that have used it once, but they all seemed to have moved onto other things. 

I'm always hesitant when it comes to Tony Moly, because so many of their products lack substance (let's be honest, most of their stuff is just known for the cute factor, not their quality), but I actually LOVE the items from the Floria line that I've tried. I have the capsule essence and love it, and I tried samples of another product, I believe a moisturizer. I've also never had a bad experience with It's Skin. Gosh. I'm really no help here! 

The Holika Holika is probably the safest choice though, since at least it's a known product. The others definitely have the potential to be much better, but I think it's going to be hard to find someone here that can comment on them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 6, 2014)

The Re:cipe cleansing oil is my fave, really light and it removes every trace if my very heavily made up face everyday! I found the light HH one to be too heavy, I still use it but it's not my fave! The Banilla Co. Clean It Zero is the best cleansing oil balm, so great!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was quite certain it was also the light cleansing oil that was considered too heavy, but I was starting to question myself hah. They sure make these things as confusing as possible at times, don't they?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was quite certain it was also the light cleansing oil that was considered too heavy, but I was starting to question myself hah. They sure make these things as confusing as possible at times, don't they?


Yeah the light cleansing oil is what I traded you for. I use it but it's definitely a heavy duty oil, never broke me out though. The Re:cipe is such a nice oil, I have Rose and it's got petals in it and smells so good and works great but I think you use it too, no?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Yeah, I thought that it was the light cleansing oil (because I recalled trying to get that one since I don't really wear makeup) but a few people have mentioned what a huge difference they saw between the light and deep BB version, so I started second guessing myself. I didn't have it on hand to check anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually had the Milky Dress rose cleansing oil, which I liked. I'm definitely going to have to try the Re:cipe one though, I've heard great things. Now, if only Memebox put it into a box for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Nov 6, 2014)

@@avarier, i actually really like the snow white cream. It's one of my holy grail. I have combination skin, oily t-zone and it works great. It is not as hydrating for my dry cheeks, but i find it to be the perfect lightness for summer. It does give you a whiteish cast after you use it but my suggestion is to not put too much on because it will flake off, like @@cfisher, says. I use it in the morning, as it's too light for me at night since it's colder now. I think you should give it a try sometimes if you want a day cream that can be used as a primer. I've been using mine for 6 months now and it certainly brightened up my complexion. I think it just takes awhile before any long term effects kicks in.


----------



## Adeline Koh (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all! I'm new to memebox and K beauty, thanks for all the advice. Question: is there a thread for us to post blog reviews?


----------



## Geek (Nov 6, 2014)

@

reviews on blogs? or reviews on Memebox?


----------



## Adeline Koh (Nov 6, 2014)

Blog reviews about memebox


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

@@avarier I can't help with the product search because I have dry skin, but I am a Canadian so I'm familiar with the weather. Which part of Canada are you going to be going to? Depending on where you're going to be, you might not need a super heavy duty cream if your skin isn't dry to start with.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

akoh said:


> Hi all! I'm new to memebox and K beauty, thanks for all the advice. Question: is there a thread for us to post blog reviews?


We aren't allowed to link our blog reviews here.   You would have to c&amp;p your actual review into a thread.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone saw this today? Cuz whaattt....free shadow palette. 

I'm not a shadow person but its too good to not share.


----------



## avarier (Nov 6, 2014)

still struggling with my cleansing oil decision! &gt;.&lt;



blinded said:


> @@avarier I can't help with the product search because I have dry skin, but I am a Canadian so I'm familiar with the weather. Which part of Canada are you going to be going to? Depending on where you're going to be, you might not need a super heavy duty cream if your skin isn't dry to start with.


BC. going in january for a quite some time.


----------



## avarier (Nov 6, 2014)

has anybody tried either of these, I think they're my final debate:

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/30-sale/500034--it-s-skin-cleansing-oil-no01-brightening-150ml.html

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/30-sale/50988--tonymoly-floria-brightening-cleansing-oil-190ml.html

I'm leaning toward It's Skin because I haven't heard anything bad about the brand, yet.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@avarier I received a sample of cleansing oil from KoreaDepart like a yearish ago that I loved, and I can't recall which one it was. But last night I looked up their cleansing oils, and it was one from the line that the Brightening one is in. It has two other ones in the line, but I can't recall which one I tried. It was either the brightening one or the fresh one.

Whichever one it was, it was really moisturizing but it wasn't greasy at all (which is an issue I have with a lot of cleansing oils, even though I have skin on the dry side). I wish I could recall which one it was, but it was definitely in that line...And I've also never had any bad experiences with It's Skin, or heard anything bad about their products. 

If you're already leaning in that direction...It'd say it's a safe choice. I also checked and it looks like that product/line is sold out on quite a few sites.


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> still struggling with my cleansing oil decision! &gt;.&lt;
> 
> BC. going in january for a quite some time.


Again, it depends where in BC you're going to be but it's the province you would least need to worry about the cold weather. If you're closer to the Canada/US border (so Vancouver, Victoria area) it doesn't get that cold at all. It would be similar to Seattle in terms of weather and temperature. Further up north or in the middle of the province it will be colder and windier for sure.


----------



## avarier (Nov 6, 2014)

@@cfisher I think I'm going with that one. I forgot about the clean it zero that seems to be popular! But.. the whole jar thing.. I prefer things with pumps if I'm using it daily.

@@blinded yeah it's next to vancouver, it's just a massive temperature difference for me. I was there for three weeks last year during the snow and omg.. going to be a rough for me to adapt to it &gt;.&gt;


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@cfisher I think I'm going with that one. I forgot about the clean it zero that seems to be popular! But.. the whole jar thing.. I prefer things with pumps if I'm using it daily.
> 
> @@blinded yeah it's next to vancouver, it's just a massive temperature difference for me. I was there for three weeks last year during the snow and omg.. going to be a rough for me to adapt to it &gt;.&gt;


Haha! Then be glad you're near Vancouver if you think the temps are low. I'm not even that far north (close to the US border in Ontario) and it gets coooold here. We're actually expecting snow tonight. And the amount of snow they get in Vancouver hardly counts as snow. It's just a light dusting really.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 7, 2014)

@@blinded Where I live we don't get snow and it doesn't stay cold.. I like my desert heat lol. Things I will do for somebody I love include living on an iceberg &gt;.&gt;

Anybody have any thoughts on products with bee venom or syn-ake? The snake ones seem to be less common, but the info I've read about it makes it sounds great for your skin. I've been considering trying the Benton essence, but I just can't get past their whole mold in the bottles fiasco.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@blinded Where I live we don't get snow and it doesn't stay cold.. I like my desert heat lol. Things I will do for somebody I love include living on an iceberg &gt;.&gt;
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on products with bee venom or syn-ake? The snake ones seem to be less common, but the info I've read about it makes it sounds great for your skin. I've been considering trying the Benton essence, but I just can't get past their whole mold in the bottles fiasco.


wasn't that just in one product line - the aloe?  I have the snail-bee essence and it is amazing!


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

There has been two separate contamination issues with Benton. A batch of Snail Bee Essence had mold in it. Benton confirmed the contamination and replaced/refunded everyone. The second time report of contamination was with the Aloe Toner. That time even though multiple people complained of a reaction Benton denies there was a problem. 

I use the Snail Bee essence and the steam cream and love them both. I do periodically check my essence for mold, but haven't found any.


----------



## avarier (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah there were 2 different issues. I know it should be perfectly fine now, but I'm paranoid about Benton. Someday I'll have the courage to try it.


----------



## seachange (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been using the snail bee essence I've got from the skincare box for about a month and really like it, however the contamination issues with Benton look quite serious and the fact that it happened twice means they've got major issues in their factory in my opinion, I like this essence but definitely will be cautious of using Benton in the future.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 9, 2014)

I've made two orders (one through Memeshop, one through Beautynetkorea) in the last week. I picked up:

Benton Snail/Bee Essence

Elizavecca Carbonated Mask

Banila Co Clean it Zero

Mizon Snail Repair Eye Cream

Holika Holika Jewel Eyeliners

and then I went a little nuts on the It's Skin Power 10. I got:

Syn-ake

Propolis

and the YE yeast one.

How did I do?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I've made two orders (one through Memeshop, one through Beautynetkorea) in the last week. I picked up:
> 
> Benton Snail/Bee Essence
> 
> ...


Great!! I've tried all the above and you wont be disappointed with your purchase


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 9, 2014)

I need to buy an ampoule it seems. Tons of memeboxes, yet it seems like I never choose the ones with ampoules.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I'm looking for something that isn't super pricey, maybe under $20. My skin is combination, but on the dry side right now, and I have some issues with redness. I wouldn't mind something with anti-aging properties as well. Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 9, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I need to buy an ampoule it seems. Tons of memeboxes, yet it seems like I never choose the ones with ampoules.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for something that isn't super pricey, maybe under $20. My skin is combination, but on the dry side right now, and I have some issues with redness. I wouldn't mind something with anti-aging properties as well. Anyone have recommendations?


The one from Mizon! Mizon's snail intensive ampoule (or smthing). It's my HG ampoule. I have redness and dry skin. And since yours is on the drier side now, I think it'll be a good match!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I need to buy an ampoule it seems. Tons of memeboxes, yet it seems like I never choose the ones with ampoules.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for something that isn't super pricey, maybe under $20. My skin is combination, but on the dry side right now, and I have some issues with redness. I wouldn't mind something with anti-aging properties as well. Anyone have recommendations?


Yes, the Mizon ampoule is the best! I have combination skin and it works great to balance it!I got mine on amazon because I didn't wanna wait 3-4 weeks to receive from Korea to the US, it was probs more expensive that way but worth if to me.


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

For people with experience with the foot peeling mask about how long does it take to finish peeling? Mine started yesterday and it's pretty gross but so far just my toes are peeling!


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

I know that memebox always puts the value of their packages as super low and that's how a lot of other people avoid customs fees, but do all of these korean sellers do that: BNK, rrs, testerkorea? Or do they put the true value? I'm in the US atm and luckily don't get hit with them, but I was wondering for future reference.

~~

Has anybody tried the mizon snail cleansing foam?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@had706 I think it depends on the version you used, honestly. I've had some where it only took a few days...And others where it actually took about 3 week (Yikes!) If you want to speed up the process, be sure to soak your feet nightly, it really makes a huge difference!

@@avarier I don't think it's always consistent with a lot of them. For RRS, I've had both the actual cost and random (undervalued) costs. For KoreaDepart, they tend to put the paperwork with the contents on the actual box (like a full on list of the items!) and with TesterKorea it's also inconsistent for me.

Not a problem for us in the US, but I know you mentioned going to Canada....So that would definitely be a concern. But it's possible they handle it differently for customers in different customers because of the customs issue? Curious to see what others say.


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher I used the Nature Republic lemon ones which I think you recommended to me - they are great thanks! Peeling actually started in full force today as when I took off my heels after work - yeesh! I'll have to try soaking them too as theirs still quite a bit to peel off!

@@avarier I agree with cfisher that I've had various values from Korean sellers - bnk, testerkorea, rrs...but most often I've seen them undervalued. I'm in the US too though so maybe depends on where they ship too?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@had706 Ooh, I'm glad you like them! When I first used them, I didn't soak my feet nightly, and I'd say it was about 10 days. When I soak them and sort of scrub them a bit nightly to help with the peeling, I think it takes about 5 days of peeling. 

I think a lot of the Korean companies are familiar with the customs, because I have heard a lot of people say they never get charged customs. KoreaDepart is the only one I'd be REALLY worried about, because I've heard they do the full print out for all overseas orders. I'm sure some of the international ladies will come in here and let us know their experiences. I don't pay very close attention, since I don't have to worry about customs.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> I know that memebox always puts the value of their packages as super low and that's how a lot of other people avoid customs fees, but do all of these korean sellers do that: BNK, rrs, testerkorea? Or do they put the true value? I'm in the US atm and luckily don't get hit with them, but I was wondering for future reference.
> 
> ~~
> 
> Has anybody tried the mizon snail cleansing foam?


I really like the Mizon cleansing foam, probably my HG. You use a teeny tiny bit and it foams up super rich and foamy. It cleans super well but doesn't strip my skin.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yes, the Mizon ampoule is the best! I have combination skin and it works great to balance it!
> 
> I got mine on amazon because I didn't wanna wait 3-4 weeks to receive from Korea to the US, it was probs more expensive that way but worth if to me.


Thanks for that!  Totally worth it for Prime shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 11, 2014)

I can let you know what Etude House claims on their customs form when my order comes in. I think a lot of companies mark the boxes as either gifts or merchandise samples, but I tend to place small value orders just to avoid the customs thing. In Canada goods over $20 and gifts over $60 are eligible for customs charges. The customs fees aren't the worst part, on top of customs there is also tax (either GST/PST, or HST depending on the province) and the brokerage/processing fees. This is the most important information I can give you about ordering from outside Canada and getting it shipped here. *NEVER BUY ANYTHING THAT SHIPS UPS*! The best shipping method from the US is USPS. USPS hands off to Canada Post at the border. Canada Post doesnt' seem as concerned about customs, and their fees are the lowest. UPS charges really high fees, typically a minimum $15 not including taxes/customs. I'm still learning about ordering from overseas but memebox/BNK/Honestskin/RRS all get delivered by Canada Post as well.


----------



## blinded (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, also be prepared for a less impressive Amazon if you use it a lot. Ours doesn't have near the same selection as the American Amazon.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 11, 2014)

Did anyone order from Etude House recently? My order status says 'processing3'. Does anyone know what that means? Thanks in advance!!~


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 11, 2014)

What are the odds that if I order something from TesterKorea today, it would get here soon enough to be in my Secret Santa gift? I am in California.

Where would you recommend I try shopping for a good combination of price/speed? I can think of a variety of products that would be good, since my girl isn't after a specific item. I just need them to get here in time.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> What are the odds that if I order something from TesterKorea today, it would get here soon enough to be in my Secret Santa gift? I am in California.
> 
> Where would you recommend I try shopping for a good combination of price/speed? I can think of a variety of products that would be good, since my girl isn't after a specific item. I just need them to get here in time.


I'm not sure when you have to have your secret santa gift shipped out, but I made an order on TesterKorea on October 5th and received it on October 27th, so it was about 3 weeks total.


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

@@blinded ty for the info! I had something sent there UPS once and it was such a mess. Never again! Glad to here that canada post is easier to deal with and most of our korean sellers go through them. I've seen the canadian amazon.. good thing I don't use it much, LOL.

@@TooMuchElectric It's kinda a gamble.. but I don't think shipping is going to hit the brakes until black friday unleashes its madness on the united states. That's just my guess though since most holiday shopping (HEAVY shopping I mean) doesn't start until that boat of crazy sails. I'd order asap and say a small prayer, couldn't hurt.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric I would stick with domestic orders.

Try sites like Beauteque or oo35mm or even Amazon / Ebay

There are a bunch of great sellers on there that sell a bunch of Korean products (especially sheet masks) that can get here quick.

Or check out the Memebox Swap thread. You may be able to swap for some really great products for your Secret Santa.

If you want to PM me her name I will help you find some stuff for her here. It would be my pleasure.


----------



## Adeline Koh (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the Memebox swap thread? Sorry can't find it...


----------



## Adeline Koh (Nov 11, 2014)

Also @@MissJexie I love your haul of fame list. Ordered two of your recs already, still biting my nails about a few more. AND I got a friend to order like three sets you recommended das well.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

akoh said:


> Also @@MissJexie I love your haul of fame list. Ordered two of your recs already, still biting my nails about a few more. AND I got a friend to order like three sets you recommended das well.


haha omgosh that's awesome!! thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad that I was able to recommend some stuff I really like and have people respond so positively. It's been such a great experience so far  :wub:


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie Congrats on your recommendation list collab thing with Memebox! That is too awesome! &lt;3


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 11, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric There are a lot of local Korean/Asian cosmetic stores in California. If you live near large cities chances are there's one not too far from you.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@MissJexie Congrats on your recommendation list collab thing with Memebox! That is too awesome! &lt;3


Thank you! It's been a blast so far and I cannot believe the amount of people congratulating me here on MUT. I want to hug you all! &lt;3


----------



## missa. (Nov 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any product recommendations from Etude House? I just found some stores near me and was curious if there are any must try products.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm considering ordering a largish quantity of Faceshop pet hand creams and Etude House figural creams (houses and birds) for Christmas gifts - I think the girls at work would love them for their desks! Do they smell pretty nice? Does anyone have any suggestions on where to purchase so shipping (both price and speed) isn't insane, please? Kinda wish I'd had this bright idea earlier.

Ohhhh and I might have to throw in some of the Tonymoly bunny glosses for my sisters (and me) and a foot peeling thingie (for me).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

@flushblush  ebay has a lot of sellers with the face shop pet creams, but all of the ones I've seen, have been from Korea or Hong Kong...

I am not sure how speedy the shipping will be for you

http://www.beauteque.com/ on the other hand, has a lot of cute tonymoly items - the bunny lipglosses plus the fruit princess ones and the peach hand creams,  They also have foot peeling mask too.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @flushblush  ebay has a lot of sellers with the face shop pet creams, but all of the ones I've seen, have been from Korea or Hong Kong...
> 
> I am not sure how speedy the shipping will be for you
> 
> http://www.beauteque.com/ on the other hand, has a lot of cute tonymoly items - the bunny lipglosses plus the fruit princess ones and the peach hand creams,  They also have foot peeling mask too.


Thank you! Your beauteque suggestion is a good one - maybe I should get a mix of cute Tonymoly stuff for everyone instead of the hand creams.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

@@flushblush they just released a mom &amp; daughter spa special!!  It is so cute

http://www.beauteque.com/mom-me-spaliday-duo-bag-free-shipping/


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

@@biancardi It seems they always have some kind of cute bag on offer, don't they? Those are particularly darling! I'm kinda sorta on a beauty no-buy/low buy, but their Mask Fab Grab is calling to me in a big way right now - it seems like a good deal: http://www.beauteque.com/mask-fab-grab-u-s-edition/

And if I place an order for gifts there, I should treat myself too, right? :wub:


----------



## wadedl (Nov 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm considering ordering a largish quantity of Faceshop pet hand creams and Etude House figural creams (houses and birds) for Christmas gifts - I think the girls at work would love them for their desks! Do they smell pretty nice? Does anyone have any suggestions on where to purchase so shipping (both price and speed) isn't insane, please? Kinda wish I'd had this bright idea earlier.
> 
> Ohhhh and I might have to throw in some of the Tonymoly bunny glosses for my sisters (and me) and a foot peeling thingie (for me).


I don't know how close you are to a Faceshop but the CA stores are having a Bogo sale on some of their cute hand creams.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

@@wadedl Thank you! Unfortunately, I'm "so close, yet so far away" from a physical store. I think there's one in Toronto, which is an hour and a half away from me, but I'd have to cross the border to get there. And probably take a bus. Angst! I'll get there someday...


----------



## avarier (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anybody tried the tonymoly red appletox honey cream? I know it was mentioned here or in memebox thread.. but I can't remember if it had good or bad feedback..


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

avarier said:


> Has anybody tried the tonymoly red appletox honey cream? I know it was mentioned here or in memebox thread.. but I can't remember if it had good or bad feedback..


yes, I have used it and still use it.

I will post here what I posted in the memebox thread

I purchased it myself back in the summertime (before it was in any box - lol), when I was making my own "honey box" from beautynetkorea.  It is a very sticky cream - you don't need a lot of it unless your skin type is really dry and dehydrated.  It does take some time to absorb on my skin type (which I am sure everyone knows by now is OILY!! lol)

I only use it as a night pack.  Never as something during the day time.  It smells really lovely  the appletox honey cream ingredients are

Aqua, Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Alcohol, Cyclomethicone, Sodium Polyacrylate, Dimethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane, Apple extract, Sodium Hyaluronate, Sunflower seed oil, Propolis extract, Honey extract, Royal Jelly Extract, Soluble Collagen, Ginkgo Leaf Extract, Allantoin, PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Hydrogenated Lecithin

here is the analysis from cosDNA


----------



## avarier (Nov 13, 2014)

@@biancardi Oh thank you!! I'm glad you like it for your skin type. I'm actually putting together an order of things for my mom's birthday in late January and this came to mind. She usually complains about being oily.. ugh, does this run in the family? Trying to come up with some stuff she would find different, she isn't into skincare right now, but I'm pretty sure the korean magic will change her ways.

Curse my family, nov, dec, and jan are birthday months for everybody, but me. I need so many gift ideas in such short time @[email protected] lol!


----------



## avarier (Nov 14, 2014)

holika sheet masks 10 for ~$15 on here (don't know if these are any good, but thought I'd share)

http://cosmetic-love.com/holika-holika-ampoule-mask-sheet-from-nature-18ml-x-10pcs.html


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

HAHA omgosh, did anyone else forget that the K Pop Beauty Box exists and is shipping on November 26th?

I ordered one to review and I TOTALLY forgot about it. They released that SO long ago, I can't believe it's finally shipping soon!

Their spoiler was "Etude House" so it'll be interesting to see if it's a nice product or like..a sheet mask lol

Definitely interested to see how this box is considering there's been little to no buzz about it at all, and looks like no updates or new boxes at all on their site. Verrryy interesting.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> HAHA omgosh, did anyone else forget that the K Pop Beauty Box exists and is shipping on November 26th?
> 
> I ordered one to review and I TOTALLY forgot about it. They released that SO long ago, I can't believe it's finally shipping soon!
> 
> ...


I totally forgot about this one! It worries me a little having NO communication about it! Also weren't we supposed to get an extra for signing up really early?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I totally forgot about this one! It worries me a little having NO communication about it! Also weren't we supposed to get an extra for signing up really early?


According to the site it says: Plus! A Pre-Order box will include a special small gift secret that Korean Celebrity uses, which a regular box order doesn't have!

I'm not sure if pre-ordered or not...at this point I'd just like to get the box! LOL I feel like I ordered this SO long ago. Pre-ordering ended on September 30th...sheesh. Time to ship those boxes already!


----------



## avarier (Nov 17, 2014)

has anybody tried the holika wine sleep masks?

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/30-sale/60073--holika-holika-wine-therapy-sleeping-mask-no2-white-wine.html

I seriously almost bought it because of that cute packaging! Reviews on it seems pretty love it or hate it. Debating this one...

~

Sidenote, has anybody tried the mizon good night white sleeping mask? I think it was in a beauteque bag recently (I think..) and was wondering if anybody had given it a shot yet.


----------



## athy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!!

I'm going to Japan in less than a month's time (eeee! 8D) and I was wondering if you guys had any Japanese HG products/brands I should be on the lookout for!

I think they have a large range of korean cosmetics there like etude house if I'm not mistaken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited to go and buy allllll the cosmetics hehehe

What I already have on my list:

- Sailor Moon Miracle Romance eyeliners

- K palette one day tattoo

- Fairy Drops mascara

- Canmake blushes

- Laduree Les Merveilleuses (the most amazing blush ever sndfjsklds)

- Allll the pure smile snail lip flavours (my HG lipbalm thanks to memebox ^^)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@athy I'd suggest looking at the Pure Smile's entire line, they are consistently "good" for the most part, and I've heard and seen lots of fun products. They have lots of sets of things like facial puddings, fudge masks, fruit grommage (peeling gels) and so on. And their sheet masks are good (especially for their price range), especially when it comes to the yogurt ones and higher end ones they have.

Also, the Cure peeling gel is insanely popular, and much cheaper there I'm sure.

And...I'm a huge fan of the nose peeling packs. Lots of Korean and Japanese brands make them, but they're REALLY cheap in Japan. Lots of brands have them in the $2-$3 range, and they're so much less irritating than nose strips.


----------



## athy (Nov 17, 2014)

@@cfisher ahhhh after looking at the website I realised how much pure smile stuff we've actually been getting in memebox!

you're right, pure smile is consistently good - the choosy lip packs are quite fun, and i enjoyed using the point pads xD i remember the cat ones being in a cute wishlist box and wanting those designs too!

i had never heard of the cure peeling gel until now but it sounds so gross i'm intrigued! 

NOSE PEELING PACKS. WHERE HAVE THEY BEEN MY ENTIRE LIFE?! definitely buying those, thanks so much bwahaha xD


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

I wasn't a fan of the pure smile lip masks, or those really terrible lip scrubs...although I do find their sheet masks to be nice, and I've enjoyed the other products we've received from them as well. 

I've heard a lot of great things about the Pure Smile snail lip balm and I have one, I just wanted to finish up my faaavorite night lip treatment (the lioele one that tastes like jolly ranchers!!) but now I think I might want to pull the pure smile one out and give it a try, finally!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I wasn't a fan of the pure smile lip masks, or those really terrible lip scrubs...although I do find their sheet masks to be nice, and I've enjoyed the other products we've received from them as well.


Yeah me neither....Not a huge fan of any brands with "Pure" in them atm. They might be useful, but not great. I do understand because these are affordable stuff...

Side note;

Anyone got their Etude House order yet? As far as I know, it ships from South Korea and the status complete1 indicates that the box has been shipped? I sent one to my mum and another to a friend in Asia but she has not received it. More than a week since the sales now...thats weird...maybe it's her customs (Singaporean) holding it. Bought one box of stuff for her coz she sent me some wonderful Asian snacks and stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 18, 2014)

@[email protected] Ah yeah, I forgot about the scrub - I didn't like the scrub either actually xD Felt really harsh and didn't do what it was meant to do for me!

To be 100% honest I don't feel like the lip masks made much of a difference - I just had too much fun scaring my friends with selfies of me with them on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a sucker for novelty hehe

My friends are always on the receiving end of me trying new products - their reactions when I showed them the cacao mask from the cacao box were hilarious xDDD

I feel like the only person who didn't make an Etude House order! A while back my bestfriend's mum went on a huge Etude House haul for me in Korea and she raved about how cheap it was there and how they throw samples at you - so I'd feel bad buying anything from their website =x Silly logic, I know -sigh-


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2014)

@@athy you should try the DHC cleansing oil.

It's a wildly popular cleanser.

The whole DHC line is really nice too.

Also Shiseido is huge in Japan...everything is Shiseido.

I love the Shiseido Tsubaki Shining Conditioner and the Tsubaki Camella Oil hair treatment.

And yes, The Cure is a cult item over there.

I have it and like it, but I am not sure it is much better than some of my other peeling gels.

Enjoy!


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2014)

I tried to order from Etude house during their sale but something happened and my payment didn't go through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's ok as I just got a massive haul from Innisfree world! Didn't have time to take pics or play with anything yet but I'm excited! I haven't used much Innisfree stuff. Now where I'm gonna put it, I have no clue?!?


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've heard a lot of great things about the Pure Smile snail lip balm and I have one, I just wanted to finish up my faaavorite night lip treatment (the lioele one that tastes like jolly ranchers!!) but now I think I might want to pull the pure smile one out and give it a try, finally!


The snail lip balm is one of my favourite items from memebox. It seems silly with all the higher value, amazing products that we've gotten that a cheap tube of lip balm is one of the products I rave about the most. I have two and another on the way, and that still wouldn't stop me from buying more of them. I'm hoping once the Honey Box restocks start showing up there are some Canadians who don't want theirs and I can get them cheap. I haven't found anywhere I can get them for less than $10 shipped. 

My Etude House order has shipped, but it's in that blackhole when tracking doesn't update. At least I know it's going to be delivered by Canada Post, so if I get hit with customs it won't be as bad as if it was with some other carrier.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 18, 2014)

so my testerkorea order processed oct 31, looks like it left incheon on nov 4 and the international tracking hasn't updated since then, and when i put the tracking number into USPS, it still says Origin post is preparing shipment.. should I be worried?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the theyeon hallabong toner in the From Jeju Memebox, and I'd like to try other things from that line (or even order a backup). I can't find anything from that company sold anywhere. I know there is a serum in the CutiePieMarzia2 box, but I'm not even seeing that anywhere. Ideas? Am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I like the theyeon hallabong toner in the From Jeju Memebox, and I'd like to try other things from that line (or even order a backup). I can't find anything from that company sold anywhere. I know there is a serum in the CutiePieMarzia2 box, but I'm not even seeing that anywhere. Ideas? Am I looking in the wrong places?


It's IMPOSSIBLE to find their stuff. I tried every possible resource for their serum, and all I could find was a listing on Alibaba to buy massive inventory, hah. We may see more in more boxes though, The Yeon brand is showing up a lot. Other than the serum, we also JUST received a Hallabong sun screen from the same line. I think the serum will show up somewhere as well, since they just started selling off items from the CP2 box in that $5 deals section. The serum was not there, so they'll probably put it in an upcoming box (Oh my goodness, maybe Elixirs even?!) or sell it in the shop, hopefully for a decent prize. I want one. Ever since the Innisfree Hallabong hand cream, I'm obsessed. (I'm embarrassed to admit I even just bought a bunch of Hallabong chocolates from Jeju island off of GMarket...That's what happened when I tried to find the Hallabong products on there...Chocolates and teas. No skincare.)


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

@@cfisher, which box had the hallabong sunscreen?

Now I feel I had to try the hallobong toner   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

seachange said:


> @@cfisher, which box had the hallabong sunscreen?
> 
> Now I feel I had to try the hallobong toner   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It just came in the Citrus Care box.

Sunscreen, toner, serum? I definitely think we'll probably see more of this line in the future.

The toner was a peeling toner as well, so I have high hopes (I've loved all of the peeling/scaling toners I've used so far).


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, now I regret that I missed box!!! I like citrus scent, but the reason I skipped it was that someone mentioned that while using products with citrus ingredients sun exposure should be avoided...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

seachange said:


> Oh, now I regret that I missed box!!! I like citrus scent, but the reason I skipped it was that someone mentioned that while using products with citrus ingredients sun exposure should be avoided...


I would mention something about being on the lookout for it in the Memebox swap thread, honestly I'm sure at least a few people just won't be interested. Sunscreen is hardly a popular item from Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I would mention something about being on the lookout for it in the Memebox swap thread, honestly I'm sure at least a few people just won't be interested. Sunscreen is hardly a popular item from Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The problem is that I'm in Australia and international shipping would cost more than the product in most cases or make it cost the earth. I wish I could buy all unwanted sunscreens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@seachange Oh, sorry. I thought you were in the US for some reason. I know there are a few Memeboxers on here in Australia, here's hoping they don't want theirs.

I'll be sure to keep an eye out for any unwanted Hallabong items from Australian Memeboxers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

no problem, @@cfisher, thank you, hun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 19, 2014)

@@seachange I'm Austrailan too! Maybe we could do a swap sometimes!

Unfortunately I don't have any sunscreens for trade though - the weather here gets pretty cray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Probably makes sense that we love getting sunscreens more than other people in other parts of the world!

@@LisaLeah Ahhh I've actually never tried anything Shiseido before!

I'm not really searching for a new shampoo/conditioner right now but now I'm curious - what makes you love them so much? O:


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 19, 2014)

athy said:


> @@LisaLeah Ahhh I've actually never tried anything Shiseido before!
> 
> I'm not really searching for a new shampoo/conditioner right now but now I'm curious - what makes you love them so much? O:


I only use the conditioner and it makes me hair super shiny (and soft).

My hair tends to be on the dry side.

Also I love the smell and the packaging.

(and the Shiseido name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah me neither....Not a huge fan of any brands with "Pure" in them atm. They might be useful, but not great. I do understand because these are affordable stuff...
> 
> Side note;
> 
> Anyone got their Etude House order yet? As far as I know, it ships from South Korea and the status complete1 indicates that the box has been shipped? I sent one to my mum and another to a friend in Asia but she has not received it. More than a week since the sales now...thats weird...maybe it's her customs (Singaporean) holding it. Bought one box of stuff for her coz she sent me some wonderful Asian snacks and stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine finally shipped a couple days ago but the tracking on it doesn't work. It shipped on Monday and I still can't get the tracking to work. Does anyone know how long it usually takes for the tracking number to work (because I know they don't always work right away). I sent Etude House an email today because it's been over 48 hours since it updated to completed1, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, so where is the secret store that sells all the pure smile items? I can find some on Sasa and some on Imomoko but neither carry everything I want. I want to try the snail hand cream. Nothing I have is working and my poor hands are starting to hurt. Might as well get some more lip treatments too, right?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

How often in a week do you guys use 'special' masks? Right now I'm alternating between Skinfood's  Black Sugar Scrub and the Ettang masks. I'll use the scrub around 3x a week and an Ettang mask 2x. Should I be easing up?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> How often in a week do you guys use 'special' masks? Right now I'm alternating between Skinfood's Black Sugar Scrub and the Ettang masks. I'll use the scrub around 3x a week and an Ettang mask 2x. Should I be easing up?


Personally I think it's really individual. I use an peeling type exfoliator almost daily and sheet masks 4-5 times a week, with the modeling masks or mud masks thrown in there too. It works for me but if my skin starts acting temperamental then I scale it back and simplify. I'd say if your skin looks good, no reason to ease up. Just my opinion.


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree with @@Krystyn Lowe that it's personal to your skin. My skin would react badly to the black sugar mask 3X a week. I can't use it more than 1X a week and I rarely use the peeling gels more than 1X a week. I can't handle that much exfoliation. But, I can use moisturizing type masks a lot. I use heavy creams and sleep mask/pack almost every night.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> How often in a week do you guys use 'special' masks? Right now I'm alternating between Skinfood's  Black Sugar Scrub and the Ettang masks. I'll use the scrub around 3x a week and an Ettang mask 2x. Should I be easing up?


Like everyone said here- it depends on your skin. It will let you know when it's too much. I use a sheet mask almost every single night, however there are occasions when I wake up with a small breakout, and if I haven't used anything new in my routine, it's usually because I'm using too many masks, so I cut back on them until the breakout is gone and then use them every other day for a bit and that usually does the trick. 

As for other masks that you actually apply to the face and rinse off, it would also depend on the type of mask. A sugar scrub should really only be used once or twice a week as to not over manually exfoliate, which can damage the skin. I use a chemical exfoliator (paula's choice BHA gel) every single night, but if it was a legit scrub I was using I would cut it down to a couple times a week. The Ettang masks are a bit different, and I would consider them more like a sheet mask, so a few times a week should be fine with those as long as your skin isn't getting angry at you LOL

When it comes to other masks that are specialized- like clay masks etc, I limit those to once a week at most. The most important stuff is your skincare routine (cleanse, tone, treat, moisturize) and the masks should be used sporadically as needed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 20, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe @@blinded @@MissJexie Thanks so much!! My face is ok with it, so I don't think I'll ease up, if just for the reason that I need to burn through a bunch of product anyway.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay I just got an email from Innisfree and it made me laugh so hard lols. I think they meant Black Friday and Cyber Monday but pahahahaaaa. I wonder if any1 should tell them


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Okay I just got an email from Innisfree and it made me laugh so hard lols. I think they meant Black Friday and Cyber Monday but pahahahaaaa. I wonder if any1 should tell them


AHAHAH OMG I'M DYING

GREEN FRIDAY AND CIVER MONDAY


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Mimimaro SAY NOTHING. IT'S HILARIOUS!!

omg. translations always give me such a kick.


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

does anybody know if any sites will be doing a black friday sale (besides free shipping)? I'm not sure if this is really much of a thing internationally.


----------



## Natalie001 (Nov 24, 2014)

South Korea's and Japan offer good skin care products.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 24, 2014)

I just tried the nature republic lemon foot peeling mask that @@cfisher recommended last night..it's my first foot mask...ever! I'm super excited to see my foot peel haha.. so excited that I bought a mask for my boyfriend and didn't tell him his foot would be peeling until after it was on.. haha


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I just tried the nature republic lemon foot peeling mask that @@cfisher recommended last night..it's my first foot mask...ever! I'm super excited to see my foot peel haha.. so excited that I bought a mask for my boyfriend and didn't tell him his foot would be peeling until after it was on.. haha


BAHAHA I did that to my fiance too! I was like "hey put these on they make your feet soft" and he squeezed his giant feet into them (they ripped a little LOL) and then after they were done I was like "ok so your feet are going to peel like crazy in a couple of days just FYI" and he was like, "OMG WHYYY NOOOOO" 

muahahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 24, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I just tried the nature republic lemon foot peeling mask that @@cfisher recommended last night..it's my first foot mask...ever! I'm super excited to see my foot peel haha.. so excited that I bought a mask for my boyfriend and didn't tell him his foot would be peeling until after it was on.. haha


Ooo I tried those a couple of weeks ago and it was soo gross and took forever to peel. Next time I need to soak them nightly like @@cfisher recommended. But they are done peeling now and they look and feel fantastic!! It's so worth it.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep hoping for a foot peeling mask in a Memebox, but somehow it hasn't happened for me yet! Definitely throwing one onto my next beauty order. I want to experience the satisfying peeling nastiness!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I keep hoping for a foot peeling mask in a Memebox, but somehow it hasn't happened for me yet! Definitely throwing one onto my next beauty order. I want to experience the satisfying peeling nastiness!


If they ever release another foot-themed box, you'll have to pick it up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As much as I'm "meh" about Kocostar products, the foot peel worked better on me than any of the others I've tried from Memebox so far.

I actually don't really love the peeling masks. Mostly because they are gross and my feet peel for WEEKS after using them and it can get annoying lol. Also because they only take off the first layer of skin and in just a few days my feet are almost back to feeling dry again.

My favorite thing to do is an entire foot "routine." 

1. Wash my feet, use a foot scrub and rinse.

2. Use a foot file on calluses and dryness. Rinse and Dry.

3. Lightly apply a foot cream and let it absorb.

4. Use moisturizing foot booties instead of peelings ones (like the Holika Holika ones from the foot therapy box)

5. After the booties, rub in the leftover essence and let my feet dry, then apply a heavier amount of foot cream, then pull some socks on over it and go to sleep.

When I wake up, my feet feel absurdly soft and amazing, even more so than with the peeling booties and much less mess. All I do after that is continue to apply a foot cream every night (and morning if I have time) and the softness lasts for a month or two before I have to repeat the process.

It's a nice alternative for anyone who isn't into the peeling ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do use those once every few months just to get the old layer of skin off, but to manage in between, the "foot care routine" is a good way to go!


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone shopping the testerkorea sale? Seems like discounts are still not coming up!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 25, 2014)

I've bought so so (too much) lately from various korean sites.. Picture one is RRS haul, second and third is various ebay seller haul, and then RRS haul again, then Etude House, ebay some more and finally RRS LOL. Memebox stop releasing boxes hasn't stopped me from getting my daily dose of K-Beauty! 



Spoiler















Added in spoiler so that those of you wanting to see can look so it doesnt clog up the chat


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel oooohh I'm jealous so much stuff! What kind of nail polishes are those?? Pretty!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@Theblondeangel oooohh I'm jealous so much stuff! What kind of nail polishes are those?? Pretty!


Those are peripera rose nail polishes! Iknow, they're so beautiful! I wanted them mostly cause of design, but they are amazing quality, I'm really amazed by them!


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

I must have some of those polishes!! Running off to check ebay


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

@Theblondeangel What an awesome haul! You got some really nice things, and I agree- those polishes are fab!

and@had706 I got my email this morning about the sale and I rushed over and noticed none of the sale prices are coming up....is it for black friday only?? or maybe they didn't get the sales up yet/having a technical issue?

Either way, I LOVE Tester Korea, so I am anxiously waiting for the sales to pop up!


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

@@MissJexie yeah it was supposed to be 11/26 Korea time which technically would have been 10am eastern here but looks like it's not up yet. Come on testerkorea I'm ready to give you my money!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> I must have some of those polishes!! Running off to check ebay


The seller blue something has the best range of them available. And he/she ships fast too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> @Theblondeangel What an awesome haul! You got some really nice things, and I agree- those polishes are fab!


Thank you  Had to order something, really having meme withdrawals lately!


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> Ooo I tried those a couple of weeks ago and it was soo gross and took forever to peel. Next time I need to soak them nightly like @@cfisher recommended. But they are done peeling now and they look and feel fantastic!! It's so worth it.


OHH i cant wait for the final results!!



MissJexie said:


> BAHAHA I did that to my fiance too! I was like "hey put these on they make your feet soft" and he squeezed his giant feet into them (they ripped a little LOL) and then after they were done I was like "ok so your feet are going to peel like crazy in a couple of days just FYI" and he was like, "OMG WHYYY NOOOOO"
> 
> muahahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHAHA that was his exact same reaction! then he said ew... it feels like im wearing wet socks for an hour and a half! hahaha he'll thank me once its done.. hahaha im super curious to see how much his feet peel compared to mine hahaha.. maybe i shouldnt have done it so close to thanksgiving though.. oh well! haha



flushblush said:


> I keep hoping for a foot peeling mask in a Memebox, but somehow it hasn't happened for me yet! Definitely throwing one onto my next beauty order. I want to experience the satisfying peeling nastiness!


I think i only got one peeling foot mask from memebox.. and that was the Kocostar one.. i haven't tried that one yet. I got one of the foot care boxes in hopes that id get another foot peeling one but I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Theblondeangel said:


> I've bought so so (too much) lately from various korean sites.. Picture one is RRS haul, second and third is various ebay seller haul, and then RRS haul again, then Etude House, ebay some more and finally RRS LOL. Memebox stop releasing boxes hasn't stopped me from getting my daily dose of K-Beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! what a great haul!! can you let me know what you think about the AHA/BHA toner and skin care line?! I am interested in that.. i am currently using Paula's choice 2% BHA lotion at the moment.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> wow!! what a great haul!! can you let me know what you think about the AHA/BHA toner and skin care line?! I am interested in that.. i am currently using Paula's choice 2% BHA lotion at the moment.


Yea of course! Been using it only for a couple days, so don't dare say much yet. Bought it after pretty much everyone on Asian Beauty reddit forum reccommended it! Really interesting in seeing how it will work out for my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 25, 2014)

I was looking at testerkorea and didn't see a sale section either. But then I saw an item that in part of its title said 30% sale. So I entered "30% Sale" into the search bar and some stuff came up. No clue if it's part of the new sale or something previous.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea of course! Been using it only for a couple days, so don't dare say much yet. Bought it after pretty much everyone on Asian Beauty reddit forum reccommended it! Really interesting in seeing how it will work out for my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what products from the line did you buy?? was this bought on RRS?


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

@@princesskelly I got that Kocostar one too and started to use it but it was terribly chemical smelling so I ended up not using them. Those lemon ones smell much better!

@@avarier I hope that's not it cuz that's not much of a selection! I think the bigger sale must be still to come.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@princesskelly I got that Kocostar one too and started to use it but it was terribly chemical smelling so I ended up not using them. Those lemon ones smell much better!
> 
> @@avarier I hope that's not it cuz that's not much of a selection! I think the bigger sale must be still to come.


oh man... i thought the lemons smelled heavily of alcohol as well... now im scared as to what the Kocostar one smells like lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I took advantage of the deals at innisfree and got the following with free shipping and under 70.00. I was able to get 9 free recipe capsules, 2 free hand creams and a free wallet thingie (which I don't know anything about).   plus a major savings on shipping..


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

I am tempted to buy on Innisfree, but I have not used any of their products before so I am not sure which are good. I am currently looking at the Super Volcanic Pore Clay Mask Set, The Green Tea See Serum Special Set and the hand creams. Are they any good? I am especially concerned about the hand creams as I don't like heavily scented items.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

the pore clay mask set is great - I have the full size of the following pore clay items

the mask

foaming cleanser

foaming scrub

toner

nose pack

the volcanic line is really good for oily skin.  I found that the Green Tea is very moisturizing and a too heavy for me as a day cream.  If I use it, it is at night. 

I haven't tried any of their hand creams, but the cedar one sounded interesting - as it isn't a fruit or floral scented item.    

btw - the free shipping is EMS!!  3-4 days.


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

I did a big haul from Innisfree world and it's a really good deal. Shipping is super fast too with this special they are doing! I got the volcanic pore set and the green tea set but i haven't tried them yet.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

@@biancardi I have normal to combination skin so would the volcanic line be too drying for me then?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

if you have an oily t-zone, then just use the products around there.   It is a pore care and I do not find it to be drying, but to me, pore care screams oily skin types.....I could be wrong.  I know this is a popular line so maybe some of the other ladies who use this line can let you know if it works for that skin type...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

Testerkorea has TheYeon?! Need to stock up my toner!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Testerkorea has TheYeon?! Need to stock up my toner!


The amazing thing about TesterKorea, is that you can request ANY product or brand and they will try to get it on the site. I know a lot of ladies that have had a lot of luck doing that with things they can't find anywhere else. TesterKorea is seriously my life lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The amazing thing about TesterKorea, is that you can request ANY product or brand and they will try to get it on the site. I know a lot of ladies that have had a lot of luck doing that with things they can't find anywhere else. TesterKorea is seriously my life lol


WOW. I will have to do that with a few products that I cannot get anywhere!


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a little confused on the TesterKorea sale. Is there a specific page where the discounted items are on or do I need to go look? lol and is shipping for them expensive?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I'm a little confused on the TesterKorea sale. Is there a specific page where the discounted items are on or do I need to go look? lol and is shipping for them expensive?


For some reason, the sale prices aren't showing up...They haven't been up all day. I'm not sure if it's a random site issue or what, but I think quite a few people have contacted them about it. Hopefully it will be fixed soon!

They're shipping costs aren't outrageous like some other kbeauty websites. The last time I made an order with them, I bought about 50 sheet masks, and a couple of random products, and I believe the shipping was between $10-$12.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> what products from the line did you buy?? was this bought on RRS?


toner and serum from the line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont recall them having more, no?


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The amazing thing about TesterKorea, is that you can request ANY product or brand and they will try to get it on the site. I know a lot of ladies that have had a lot of luck doing that with things they can't find anywhere else. TesterKorea is seriously my life lol


I just learned about this yesterday. I requested a product and within hours it was available. Only problem is, it will actually cost me more than the one site I know I can buy it from.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 26, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> toner and serum from the line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont recall them having more, no?



i'm actually not sure. hahaha i dont know much about the line.. just that i saw it a couple of times


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

For anyone waiting for the TesterKorea sale to be "fixed" I just found out that the sale prices don't show up until the product is added to your cart! Just a heads up, so go get your haul on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 26, 2014)

Really impressed by Beautynetkorea. I placed two small orders on the 18th, they combined them and they arrived today, the 26th. I got those cute little Banilla clean it zero travel size (5) and a lemon d-toc for 14.00 free shipping out the door. Testerkorea always takes at least three weeks and I pay for shipping.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

@@MissJexie yes but the prices don't change.

For example if something is 8400 won, when I add to cart it still says 8400 won but then tells me how much I saved. And doesn't deduct the savings.

So the price you see on the site seems to be the "sale" price.

Which is odd, because some of the prices don't seem discounted at all.

For example some of the Missha sale items cost that much on the US Missha site durning non sale events.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie yes but the prices don't change.
> 
> For example if something is 8400 won, when I add to cart it still says 8400 won but then tells me how much I saved. And doesn't deduct the savings.
> 
> ...


Nope you're doing it right, and I noticed the same thing. There are definitely some things that are cheaper than I've ever seen them, but there's quite a few things "on sale" that I bought at the same price last month...hmmm...interesting testerkorea...very interesting...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

While BNK is great for free/fast shipping, most of the stuff I'm interested in is much cheaper on testerkorea right now, even with the shipping cost. The Etude House castle hand creams for example. If you're doing a small haul I think BNK is fantastic, but for a larger haul rose rose shop or testerkorea is probably the way to go. If I want faster shipping, I'll only be paying $16 instead of $10 on testerkorea, so it's not too bad. 

I am going to take a look at BNK and see how much more it will cost for the things I want from testerkorea, minus a few things. I want to make sure I get stuff by Christmas!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

yea it seems like BNK's prices are much higher than testerkorea for the particular items I'm looking for.

the etude house castle hand creams, the holika holika cat blush, and the banila co cleansing wipes (which are only 1400 won on testerkorea right now!)

I also wanted to buy the skinfood honey pot lip balms and tonymoly cotton candy cotton balls for my sisters and BNK doesn't seem to carry them. They also don't carry the Etude House "Don't Worry" hand creams, (the ones that look like people and they have little removeable shoes...so cute!) Everyone needs hand creams that wear shoes, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My order from Tester Korea:

1 Holika Holika Cat Blusher/Highlight

2 TonyMoly Cotton Candy Cotton Balls

2 Skinfood Honey Pot Lip Balms

1 It's Skin Babyface Natural Eyebrow

1 Etude House Castle Hand Cream

2 Etude House Don't Worry Hand Creams

1 Banila Co Clean it Care Cleansing Tissues

Which all came to $35

Plus either $10 for slow shipping or $17 for a bit faster, it'll all come to a little over $50.

An order of 2 castle hand creams and one holika blush is already $32 at BNK.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 26, 2014)

The hand cream is showing up as 4130 won to me, do you have high member discounts? I'm trying to keep my package under 17kg so I don't have to pay so much shipping lol, but at this rate, might have to do 2 separate packages.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm so overwhelmed by all the products I want on the Tester Korea site.

Has anyone tried any of the Innisfree wash off masks ?

Like the Red Gingseng or the Fermented Leaven?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> The hand cream is showing up as 4130 won to me, do you have high member discounts? I'm trying to keep my package under 17kg so I don't have to pay so much shipping lol, but at this rate, might have to do 2 separate packages.


That's how much they are for me too. Did someone say they were cheaper?



LisaLeah said:


> I'm so overwhelmed by all the products I want on the Tester Korea site.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the Innisfree wash off masks ?
> 
> Like the Red Gingseng or the Fermented Leaven?


I haven't, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always overwhelmed by the stuff on Tester Korea LOL But since I'm on a strict budget, I tell myself that I won't add anything to my cart that costs over $7. That way, I stock up on smaller items and look at stuff from low to high haha, plus it helps alleviate huge amount of product they have on there! The only way I'll go over my $7 limit, is if there is a specific item I want/am looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> yea it seems like BNK's prices are much higher than testerkorea for the particular items I'm looking for.
> 
> the etude house castle hand creams, the holika holika cat blush, and the banila co cleansing wipes (which are only 1400 won on testerkorea right now!)


I think I read wrong lol, I thought you meant the Etude House castle hand creams are 1400 won too but you only meant the cleansing wipes.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I think I read wrong lol, I thought you meant the Etude House castle hand creams are 1400 won too but you only meant the cleansing wipes.


Ahhh! Yes I did mean the cleansing wipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about that! my comment was one rambling mess that I was typing as I was looking at the prices haha 

If they were 1400 won I would be buying their entire stock and gifting them to everyone I knew LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 27, 2014)

On another note, I think I might save my TesterKorea buy until after Dec. 1st. Since I just pulled up an email I got from them a couple of days ago and it said they are changing their member discount stuff. It also said this for all new members. "[FONT='맑은 고딕']For your first purchase, we will offer 10% REWARD POINT against your first purchase amount and it will be deposited into your MY MONEY account on the first day of the coming month."[/FONT]

[FONT='맑은 고딕']So I'm guessing they are implementing reward points? But there's no details on what those will do. So I'm a bit confused lol[/FONT]


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok so I haven't looked into it much yet, but prettyandcute.com is having a 30%-40% off sale, sitewide from now until the 30th. Use PINK2014 at checkout. I guess maybe you don't see the % off until the code is applied, but hey- they are a US-based site so at least the shipping would be fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Going to poke around and see if there's anything I desperately need by Christmas that is a decent price with the discount. 

EDIT: so the coupon code isn't working...odd.

Ah well, I'll check again tomorrow. Their prices are a little outrageous on some things, and Beauteque is usually cheaper, but they have some of the newer and more interesting Holika Holika products I've been eyeing!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone have the Etude Don't Worry hand creams in powdery citrus and citrus floral? Just wondering what the scent is. I have no idea what powdery citrus means. But they are so adorable I have to get one!.


----------



## had706 (Nov 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I'm so overwhelmed by all the products I want on the Tester Korea site.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the Innisfree wash off masks ?
> 
> Like the Red Gingseng or the Fermented Leaven?


It is totally overwhelming on tester korea! The way I shop is to pick the brand I want and sort if by lowest price first. Then I stop looking when it gets past my price point..well usually


----------



## athy (Nov 27, 2014)

Finally brave enough to try and search through TesterKorea for the first time, and the things I want to buy are ridiculous...

Put under a spoiler tag because really this is all nonsense but I definitely these to vent my excitement and first impressions out somewhere - so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



I do not need a cute pink Etude House eyebrow razor... I don't know how to use an eyebrow razor... BUT DAMN IF I HAD A CUTE PINK ONE, MAYBE THAT WOULD INSPIRE ME TO LEARN TO USE ONE?! O:

Hand cream I don't use but those castles are so cute ): THE PENGUIN AND PANDA ARE THERE TOO. I WANT TO GIFT PEOPLE ALL THESE CUTE HAND CREAMS FOR CHRISTMAS. D=

I HAVE BEEN WANTING THOSE EYEBROW SCISSORS EVER SINCE I SAW THEM ON YESSTYLE FOR $10 LITERALLY FIVE YEARS AGO AND THEYRE LESS THAN 2000 WON WHAT?!

omg cupcake blush LOOK AT THIS AMAZING ADORABLENESS http://www.testerkorea.com/Product/etude-house-sweet-recipe-cupcake-all-over-color-10g

THEY HAVE THE ETUDE HOUSE ICE CREAM NAIL POLISHES FOR 1000 WON EACH I'M GOING TO DIE I WANT ALL OF THEM



oh no my wallet i feel it emptying already

... so um, how does shipping on testerkoera work? xD


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

athy said:


> Finally brave enough to try and search through TesterKorea for the first time, and the things I want to buy are ridiculous...
> 
> Put under a spoiler tag because really this is all nonsense but I definitely these to vent my excitement and first impressions out somewhere - so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


The first time I went to testerkorea I had a cart full of everything that looked like food.I had visions of a bowl full of fruit shaped containers on my dining room table. How amazing would that be? And that's when I made myself walk away from the computer...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

I had a credit from a paypal promotion back in July for about $6.50 - that helped offset the shipping costs at testerkorea!! I picked up the the yeon cooling sherbet, some innisfree makeup, wine peeling jelly scrub and another tub of clean it zero by banila.

stick a fork in me, I'm done!! my turkey is almost done too...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sooo impressed with TesterKorea! First they are stocking the Yeon Hallabong serum which I adore the smell of and had ordered 2 bottles (and the peeling toner to try). I'd seen the cooling sherbet on another website and asked if they could stock that too and less than 2 days later, its now on their website!!! How's that for customer service..I've of course ordered one of those oranges as will look so cool with the Tony Moly red and green apples and Peach lip balm. I'll have a fruit bowl of yummy smelling products. Sayonara Memebox...its been fun but I've a new love!!

Also got two Peripera Frozen orders on the way as well, one should arrive tomorrow with a bit luck. I'm a sucker for cute packaging!! Anything Disney, Hello Kitty etc and I'm drooling. Is that normal for someone in their early 40s? Lol...


----------



## raindrop (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever had a bad experience with Honestskin? I made an order with them for the first time, and purchased 6 items. After about a week, I got a shipping notice that was followed by a notice that one of my items sold out, so they weren't sending it.

I was a little miffed that they didn't tell me that before they sent the rest of my order, but whatever. What really pissed me off is that they refunded me in store credit. Their reasoning was that I used a few dollars of credit when I placed my order, so they refund that first, I think that is bulls***. I mean, I placed the order in the first place because i had a few bucks off. There was no minimum purchase to use the credit, and I spent over $40 bucks above the credit amount.

They have the money I spent on the order, and I feel like it is like using a coupon on an order, them canceling part of it, and instead of refunding me the money I paid for the item, giving me a coupon back to use again. Also I couldn't find this policy on their website. I have a paypal dispute going, which I'm hoping ends in my favor.

Thoughts? Am I being unreasonable to want my $5 back?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

I want the Yeon stuff so bad but there is no discount on the toner as the price card on Memebox stated it was $19. The same price they are charging on TesterKorea right now. With the shipping charge and currency exchange rate... So hard to push that purchase button..  :scared:  But.. must.. have...  :wacko2:


----------



## athy (Nov 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> The first time I went to testerkorea I had a cart full of everything that looked like food.I had visions of a bowl full of fruit shaped containers on my dining room table. How amazing would that be? And that's when I made myself walk away from the computer...


I LOVE THE IDEA you should have done it! xD

imagine when guests come over and try to check out your fruit bowl... and how impressed they are when it's ALL cosmetics and skincare!

meanwhile i basically have a zoo in my cart.. i carted around $100 of stuff before pressing x on the window and going to sleep xD *self control*


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol I've got pandas, penguins, wine barrels, a cappuccino, a strawberry honey pot, and a bunch of masks. Just waiting for Cyber Monday when they hopefully implement their new reward system to buy it all. All the while adding anything else cute to the cart. Lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@raindrop Oh god. I'll spare you my rambles. But EVERYONE is having problems with HonestSkin, in the past few months some guy named David has taken over, at least customer service, and he's a NIGHTMARE. There's no getting around any of it...Only disputes will get you anywhere. Don't bother trying to work with them directly, David is useless.

In regards to TesterKorea....I do love that they stock items upon request. But whenever I see those items stocked, they're at full price, sometimes a bit more. I assume TesterKorea sources them from somewhere, so it's not like they're finding a supplier and stocking up on that item and offering a discount. It's great for finding something that you can't find elsewhere. But don't expect to get an amazing deal. It's really a different situation than their regular inventory.


----------



## raindrop (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@raindrop Oh god. I'll spare you my rambles. But EVERYONE is having problems with HonestSkin, in the past few months some guy named David has taken over, at least customer service, and he's a NIGHTMARE. There's no getting around any of it...Only disputes will get you anywhere. Don't bother trying to work with them directly, David is useless.


Ugh. Yep, that's who I've been "dealing" with. He's not even trying to work with me. I couldn't believe that someone would be so obtuse, acting like he couldn't understand why I would want my money back instead of store credit and then saying "oh, that's how we do it". Um, no. If other people are having issues, hopefully PayPal will be on my side.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Ugh. Yep, that's who I've been "dealing" with. He's not even trying to work with me. I couldn't believe that someone would be so obtuse, acting like he couldn't understand why I would want my money back instead of store credit and then saying "oh, that's how we do it". Um, no. If other people are having issues, hopefully PayPal will be on my side.


I LOVED HonestSkin for the longest time, and never had issues. But the first time I had to email customer service a few months ago about an issue, and got a response from this "David" guy...Things have been awful ever since. He pulls that sort of thing with everyone.

Around the time he started dealing with customers, I've had several orders show up with missing items, and each time he would confirm the items weren't included, but refuse to just refund me the money or send me the item. Someone else (one of the ladies on here) just told me that he refused to refund her after giving her a pore strip instead of a blackhead 3 piece set! And he tried to get her to return the PORE STRIP, and only agreed to refund her after receiving it. She opened a dispute as well.

I think Paypal will side with you. If you ever buy through HonestSkin again, I'd suggest using a credit card if you can for that added layer of protection. Because I have a feeling David puts up quite the fight when it comes to disputes.


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

So what's everyone ordering from testerkorea's black friday sale? Since I think my money is safe from being spent at memebox I'm looking to be enabled.


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Has anyone ever had a bad experience with Honestskin? I made an order with them for the first time, and purchased 6 items. After about a week, I got a shipping notice that was followed by a notice that one of my items sold out, so they weren't sending it.
> 
> I was a little miffed that they didn't tell me that before they sent the rest of my order, but whatever. What really pissed me off is that they refunded me in store credit. Their reasoning was that I used a few dollars of credit when I placed my order, so they refund that first, I think that is bulls***. I mean, I placed the order in the first place because i had a few bucks off. There was no minimum purchase to use the credit, and I spent over $40 bucks above the credit amount.
> 
> ...


Add me to the list of people who had this exact same argument with them! I place an order, part was cancelled and they gave me store credit. I tried to argue with them and got nowhere. Decided to place an order to use up that credit, another item was cancelled and they again refunded me in credit. At least this time my credit was lower than before. I was told it was their "policy" and when I explained why it made no sense and wanted to see the policy for myself (which I also couldn't find on the site) they stopped replying to me. I was considering opening a paypal dispute but since it was less than $1.50, I didn't think it was worth the hassle. I don't see myself ordering from them again though.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> So what's everyone ordering from testerkorea's black friday sale? Since I think my money is safe from being spent at memebox I'm looking to be enabled.


I currently have these in my cart and is trying to convince myself to not buy it..

1x The Yeon Jeju Hallabong Energy Cooling Sherbet Cream

1x The yeon Jeju Hallabong Ade Energy Peeling Toner

1x It's Skin Macaron Lip Balm Pineapple

1x Lioele Water Drop Sleeping Pack (I believe this is the one @@MissJexie recommends)

1x Etude House Don't Worry Hand Cream (those little feet are soo cute)

Trying really hard not to buy it since most items are not at discount and with Canadian dollar being so low, this ends up being close to $90..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Nov 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Add me to the list of people who had this exact same argument with them! I place an order, part was cancelled and they gave me store credit. I tried to argue with them and got nowhere. Decided to place an order to use up that credit, another item was cancelled and they again refunded me in credit. At least this time my credit was lower than before. I was told it was their "policy" and when I explained why it made no sense and wanted to see the policy for myself (which I also couldn't find on the site) they stopped replying to me. I was considering opening a paypal dispute but since it was less than $1.50, I didn't think it was worth the hassle. I don't see myself ordering from them again though.


Wow, well that's good to know. I know I won't ever be ordering from them again. Has anyone here actually won the paypal dispute?


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 28, 2014)

I wish all the Korean cosmetic online shops have a page for cute cosmetics so I don't have to look for hours under each brand to find them lols


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Lots to comment on tonight! LOL

1. I definitely recommend the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack. It's my holy grail. I love the consistency and that it's slightly cooling. It doesn't leave a weird, thick film on my face, but definitely does it's job. I wake up looking radiant and glowing, not like an oil slick. Loooove it and recommend it to everyone I know!

2. I am So glad I've never ordered or recommended anyone use Wishtrend. I have heard absolutely nothing but negative things about them lately. When there are so many other sites that are better (Beauteque/Peach and Lily/ Pretty and Cute for US shipping, and BNK, TesterKorea, RRS) there's no need to ever use them. It's super shady of them to have things in stock and let you pay for them, and then say "oops sorry it's out of stock, here's a store credit." It's like they're promising products so they can take your money and turn it into credit so you HAVE to shop there again. So, SO shady.

3. As someone who has dealt with paypal disputes before, I can tell you that paypal almost always sides with the buyer. One one side of the coin, I sold my laptop on ebay in perfect working condition. This guy bought it, gave me positive feedback, and then 2 weeks later told me he wanted a partial refund because the "hard drive was fried." then later admitted that he had the hard drive ripped out of it and did all this work on it etc. Paypal still sided with him and told me I had to refund him if he returned the product. Fortunately, he was obviously trying to get money out of me, and never returned the laptop.

However I have also had disputes as a buyer, and paypal has always found in my favor. I don't think you guys have anything to worry about if you do open a dispute. I also think you SHOULD, no matter what the amount of money, because that is super sketchy of the and horrible business practices. They need to understand they can't take advantage of customers like that.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Has anyone ever had a bad experience with Honestskin? I made an order with them for the first time, and purchased 6 items. After about a week, I got a shipping notice that was followed by a notice that one of my items sold out, so they weren't sending it.
> 
> I was a little miffed that they didn't tell me that before they sent the rest of my order, but whatever. What really pissed me off is that they refunded me in store credit. Their reasoning was that I used a few dollars of credit when I placed my order, so they refund that first, I think that is bulls***. I mean, I placed the order in the first place because i had a few bucks off. There was no minimum purchase to use the credit, and I spent over $40 bucks above the credit amount.
> 
> ...


I have gotten to check out stage with *HonestSkin* 4 or 5 times, and some inner voice says "* Don't do it!" and I leave the site without buying ANYTHING.*

I do not think they are trustworthy or safe to buy from for reasons I cannot put into words very well. Something about the site is just OFF to me, as well as the check out procedure.

. I also had a very shady deal with a very small store which HAS been mentioned before on the Memebox thread- *Vin Vincci's*.  They lied to me about the masks I ordered, sent me the wrong things knowingly( 6  boxes of MBD Birds Nest masks when it was supposed to be 6 boxes of different types of MBD masks),,

They then realized that I post here ( after I said I did) and didn't want bad publicity, they said. They refunded over half the charges after the masks had been shipped and there was no way for them to make the situation right any other way.  I've not disclosed the name of the merchant for months, but because their name could come up in a search for specific products, I'm letting it be known now to avoid disappointment during the holidays.

I hesitated to ever mention that site, as it is very small, but they give the impression that they are in CANADA, using Canadian dollars as their currency, which would mean a shorter shipping time to the USA of course, then it turns out they are in Taiwan. Beware, beware of HonestSkin and Vin Vincci's. Neither is trustworthy.

I like Tester Korea and BeautyNetKorea the best of all. I've never had a problem with either site, and I order things at least twice a week, probably $1000 or so a week..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Lots to comment on tonight! LOL
> 
> 1. I definitely recommend the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack. It's my holy grail. I love the consistency and that it's slightly cooling. It doesn't leave a weird, thick film on my face, but definitely does it's job. I wake up looking radiant and glowing, not like an oil slick. Loooove it and recommend it to everyone I know!
> 
> ...


Don't you mean HonestSkin and not WishTrend? WishTrend is a bit quirky but all the problems are being stated as coming from HonestSkin. Easy mixup..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Don't you mean HonestSkin and not WishTrend? WishTrend is a bit quirky but all the problems are being stated as coming from HonestSkin. Easy mixup..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I sort of wonder if @@MissJexie has heard a lot of negative things about Wishtrend as well.

I've only placed 3 orders with Wishtrend, I only really buy stuff through them that simply is not available elsewhere. But half the sale items I purchased once had expiration dates of under 6 months. And both times I bought the panda eye patches (which are one of their most popular items) I had only a few to several months before they expired, which I found odd.

Is this normal for everyone else? Or was is just a spur of bad luck?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of wonder if @@MissJexie has heard a lot of negative things about Wishtrend as well.
> 
> I've only placed 3 orders with Wishtrend, I only really buy stuff through them that simply is not available elsewhere. But half the sale items I purchased once had expiration dates of under 6 months. And both times I bought the panda eye patches (which are one of their most popular items) I had only a few to several months before they expired, which I found odd.
> 
> Is this normal for everyone else? Or was is just a spur of bad luck?


To be honest, the only problem I had with WishTrend is the one you also had when they goofed up the shipping and refunds on those Etude House mask bundles we bought in bulk quantities. Remember those? Seems like a lifetime ago, so much has happened with my K- beauty world. ... it basically fell apart except for BNK and TK.

I asked for clarification because it seemed that she was responding to peoples' posts, and WishTrend had not been mentioned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, you are right, it could be WishTrend  (and HonestSkin too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Have you gotten anything incredibly wonderful lately,@cfisher?

You always find amazing things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm a bit interested in some of WishTrend's in-house curated boxes.. They look nice.. in a way.. just not sure.. 

Edited to add- you specifically asked about expiration dates and I didn't address this.

The Etude House masks we bought were discontinued stock because the packaging changed. So they might have a short shelf life. Ditto for any other sale items because of packaging changes ( the Innisfree products have had a lot of packaging changes, for example).

Overall, I can't think of a major item that has been close to expiration from WT though.

Memebox- very much so.

*Oh, and it could just be me, but those fermented panda patches make me SICK. As in, dizzy and vomiting sick.* There's something in them which I am highly allergic to, and I am a very low allergenic- response person, skin wise. I do have some respiratory allergies, but the only one related to a cosmetic ingredient is *lavender*. 

 We can't have live Christmas trees because I am so allergic to them. Ditto for all cats and most breeds of dogs.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Ohhhh, I forgot you bought some through HonestSkin during that whole thing. That was my first experience with that David guy, and I've been placing on orders with them for the longest time, I really think he's fairly new. But things just keep getting worse, and he seems to respond to all customer emails now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yeah...I really want to ask @@MissJexie if she meant HonestSkin, but part of me wonders if it was a freudien slip and she's heard bad things about Wishtrend. I did see some sale items right now I'm curious about, but I just dread the idea of getting stuff I have to use up quickly. I do think if you're interested in the Wishtrend boxes you're safe, those do seem to be popular items, and they are great brands/products. 

I just finished a GMarket order a few days ago. I bought a ton of stuff that isn't available on the other sites, and got some really amazing deals. Like Mizon's color cream ($30 retail) was on sale for buy 1 get 1 for $10. And a ton of the Mamonde floral line, I'm obsessed with their sheet masks.

And then I fell sucker to these obnoxiously adorable chocolates from Jeju Island. With flavors like Jeju Mandarin, Prickly Pear and Hallabong, how could I not? ...I ended up grabbing a ton of them, and I'm not even a big chocolate eater. So everyone I swap/sell with is going to be getting chocolates all through the holiday season.  :lol:

Other than that....Oh my goodness. It's amazing how much less money I've spent this less month thanks to the Memedraught.

How about you, did you grab anything during the TesterKorea sale or anything? 

Come on ladies, share all yours hauls.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of wonder if @@MissJexie has heard a lot of negative things about Wishtrend as well.
> 
> I've only placed 3 orders with Wishtrend, I only really buy stuff through them that simply is not available elsewhere. But half the sale items I purchased once had expiration dates of under 6 months. And both times I bought the panda eye patches (which are one of their most popular items) I had only a few to several months before they expired, which I found odd.
> 
> Is this normal for everyone else? Or was is just a spur of bad luck?


I've done a few purchases with Wishtrend and never had anything like that happened - the made by date is within a year.   Did you email them about that?

oh and I am a big chocolate eater!!  lol  Send some my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've done a few purchases with Wishtrend and never had anything like that happened - the made by date is within a year.   Did you email them about that?
> 
> oh and I am a big chocolate eater!!  lol  Send some my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really? It happened both times with the eye masks I purchased and I just sort of assumed maybe they just expired fast. But it also happened with some body lotions and shower gels, but they were on sale/clearance. But with it happening so many times, I did sort of worry it may be a regular thing. Thank you so much though, I do think I'll grab some of those sale items. I've had my eyes on the vitamin c masks.

Haha, you were definitely going to get some. I was going to ask you once they arrived so you could let me know your flavor preferences. I totally could not understand the translations for one of them, so I have no idea yet if one of the flavors is green tea, mint or some other green herb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Ohhhh, I forgot you bought some through HonestSkin during that whole thing. That was my first experience with that David guy, and I've been placing on orders with them for the longest time, I really think he's fairly new. But things just keep getting worse, and he seems to respond to all customer emails now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah...I really want to ask @@MissJexie if she meant HonestSkin, but part of me wonders if it was a freudien slip and she's heard bad things about Wishtrend. I did see some sale items right now I'm curious about, but I just dread the idea of getting stuff I have to use up quickly. I do think if you're interested in the Wishtrend boxes you're safe, those do seem to be popular items, and they are great brands/products.
> 
> ...


I think I'm getting the EH mask refund mess mixed up between HS and WT. The names are confusing to me for some reason.

It was a small amount, and I do think they just weren't prepared for the deluge of orders, whichever site it was.

I think it was HonestSkin, which would explain my reticence to buy from them again LOL.

I've been buying SO much, it's not funny. *MOST of my orders have not arrived yet, as I have bought a ton since Memebox lost or otherwise has not delivered my Global shop order and 3 boxes from October. *

 The sweetest thing I've bought which I have received in a larger order is a tiny tester set of the Innisfree Black Pomegranate set. It's like 89 cents ( with a larger order of course) and the teeny bottles are so cute. It seems that when I go to the K beauty sites, I go right to the cute things, LOL.

( I don't mean Shara Shara sunscreen dollies though).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the cutest Etude House light pink macaron pochette, just darling. I'll put it in one of my larger LV bags, as they hold a ton and I hate to dig for stuff in them.

Also, I ordered the Etude House pink makup carousel from eBay. It's sold out everywhere else.. I read about it on the Memebox thread here. It should be here any day, or so the seller thinks. He keeps emailing me for feedback and I keep trying to explain that I can't leave feedback for something not yet received. Language problem there.

I should start getting my Innisfree wine therapy products from Amazon.com today. I ordered 6 different things, a couple are Holika Holika, and some more wine therapy masks that are what I consider to be better than TonyMoly.. not sure though. I was really upset about the W/C box, can't you tell? I get upset, I go to a reputable site and shop my butt off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

well, I am getting my grapefruit box today from wishtrend @@cfisher and I will check the dates with that box and let you know back here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I LOVE those little mini Skinfood sets, I bought a bunch of them on RoseRoseShop, and then got another like 20 of them with orders as free samples/free gifts, hah. I think I have enough broccoli sets to last my a one month vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But seriously, I LOVE grabbing those little bottles, and I can't get over how cheap the little sets are on those sites. 

That whole HonestSkin was such a disaster, and I swear they haven't gotten their act together since. I even had an order that arrived shortly afterwards, which I had placed weeks before it, and there was two sets of 5 high end masks missing. It was a huge mess, and David admitted they were out of stock, but refused to refund me. During the neverending credit card and paypal dispute afterwards, whilst dealing with things through Paypal, he even referred to me as "Rude Girl." The entire time I spoke with him directly I just politely asked for either my missing items to be shipped to me or a refund for the cost, and he seriously would not do it. How does that make ANY sense?

It's funny, My Memebox money you'd think I'd just spend elsewhere, but I don't lately. I couldn't even bring myself to place an order during this TesterKorea sale, hah. I guess I'm dealing with major product overload. Plus I've been packing stuff up for when I move in less than a year, and I think I'm getting overwhelmed by seeing all the stuff laid out in front of me. I had two boxes just of foot care stuff, that really made me start to think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@biancardi Thank you! I really want the Hello Everybody sets. ...And it's torture, because I saw them on Meme-K for insanely cheap. They even had the 3 piece verbena shampoo/conditioner/scalp treatment for like $22. ....If we had access to Meme-K sales, I would be in heaven.  :wub:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I LOVE those little mini Skinfood sets, I bought a bunch of them on RoseRoseShop, and then got another like 20 of them with orders as free samples/free gifts, hah. I think I have enough broccoli sets to last my a one month vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But seriously, I LOVE grabbing those little bottles, and I can't get over how cheap the little sets are on those sites.
> 
> That whole HonestSkin was such a disaster, and I swear they haven't gotten their act together since. I even had an order that arrived shortly afterwards, which I had placed weeks before it, and there was two sets of 5 high end masks missing. It was a huge mess, and David admitted they were out of stock, but refused to refund me. During the neverending credit card and paypal dispute afterwards, whilst dealing with things through Paypal, he even referred to me as "Rude Girl." The entire time I spoke with him directly I just politely asked for either my missing items to be shipped to me or a refund for the cost, and he seriously would not do it. How does that make ANY sense?
> 
> ...


I wish we could all get together and have a big " Girls Night Out" weekend in a hotel somewhere with our favorite K-  beauty products.. I think it would be so much fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I am definitely on skin care overload, and am getting burned out. I will probably go back to my major buying habits with Louis Vuitton bags and new and signed vintage Tiffany and Cartier jewelry pieces again. Hubby may not be so pleased....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Hah, yeah. It's sort of amazing to me how much of a community vibe there is on here a lot of the time, I think we'd have a blast. I can just imagine a bunch of gals wearing sheet masks swapping their Memebox items and I imagine @ would be forcing us all to give kpop a chance.  :lol:

Yeah...I'm sort of reaching the point where I don't think I can justify much more K-Beauty. But I'll always leave room for new items, limited edition stuff and Memeboxes when they start releasing them again. But gosh, this break sure is good...I need some time to attempt to catch up!  :lol:

At least K-Beauty doesn't add up as quickly as Louis Vuitton and Cartier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Hah, yeah. It's sort of amazing to me how much of a community vibe there is on here a lot of the time, I think we'd have a blast. I can just imagine a bunch of gals wearing sheet masks swapping their Memebox items and I imagine @ would be forcing us all to give kpop a chance.  :lol:
> 
> Yeah...I'm sort of reaching the point where I don't think I can justify much more K-Beauty. But I'll always leave room for new items, limited edition stuff and Memeboxes when they start releasing them again. But gosh, this break sure is good...I need some time to attempt to catch up!  :lol:
> 
> At least K-Beauty doesn't add up as quickly as Louis Vuitton and Cartier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The actress Lisa Whelchel used to be married to a pastor and when they moved to Texas, she started these weekend " MomTime" weekends which were sort of a spa weekend ( but with a religious overtone).

I saw photos of what she did in the Gaylord hotels, both in Texas and in Nashville, and the women all had on PJs, robes, facial masks ( the old clay kind in a jar not our K- masks LOL).

I've wanted to host something like that ever since but with a more fun theme and with a shared love for something. ( I guess most of those women had their love for their small children and tiredness as mothers in common, but I can't relate really).

Understatement about the pricing differences, LOL. BUT once we use up our K- products, we have to buy more. And a piece of statement jewelry or handbag should last a lifetime with proper care..

Kind of an " apples to oranges" or" The Yeon Hallabong serum to Appletox" comparison. HA


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

TesterKorea order still somewhere between London and Scotland...and the wait is killing me! I so want all my Peripera Frozen stuff. my daughter has a Frozen advent calendar from Tesco that has little beauty products in it and I'm so tempted to keep it and just give her the Playmobil one (yes, I'm a terrible mother!). Why oh why didn't I buy a second one..it was only £15 and has little lipbalm palettes and nail varnishes etc. OK it won't be best quality products but heck, its cute!! Mummy wants her Frozen goodies too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've lost count of the number of Hallabong serums I'll have but new year but must be up about the 10 by then. I use it every morning and night as it smells so yummy. As for the sherbet, I found one site that wanted 210 HK dollars for it (nearly £18) and that didnt include shipping so I don't mind paying the actual cost.if its great and they have a sale in the future, I'll stock up again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Noooo TesterKorea restocked the Etude Don't Worry lip balm I been waiting for but now it's not letting me add to cart.. Why won't you take my money?!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Eep. So sorry guys. I totally meant HonestSkin. It was like 6am and I was running on fumes after being awake for over 24 hours and standing in line at Target for Black Friday lol 

I haven't had the best experience (or heard the best things) about Wishtrend either, so I must have mixed them up in my head when I was typing! This is why we sleep instead of go shopping in the freezing cold!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh and also! I thought this was a great sale for Beauteque!

All their lip products are on sale for 40% off if you didn't get the e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.beauteque.com/lips/


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm just catching up on this thread, but add me to the list of people who had a problem with HonestSkin. I purchased when all the Etude House masks were on sale 90% off. All but one set was out of stock and I was refunded for the masks I didn't receive, but I was charged shipping based on my original order. I had to open a Paypal dispute because I was getting nowhere with David. I finally got my shipping refund and the dispute was closed.

I still get their emails and sometimes I'm tempted, but then I remember what a terrible hassle it was and how it wasn't an isolated incident, based on feedback here. I'd rather pay a little more to deal with a company that's not going to try to screw me over and cause me headaches.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

So uhm...did anyone else buy the KPop Beauty Box?

It was supposed to ship on the 26th, I believe, and I haven't heard a peep from the company, have no shipping notification...

Color me slightly concerned.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Also I got the Beauteque Holiday bags in the mail today. I really love all of them, but the tra-la-la travel one is by far my favorite. It's really great! I'll be posting pics later as it's PITCH black in my house because it's already so stinkin dark here in MA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

I posted spoilers for the Beauteque Holiday Bags in the Beauteque thread if anyone is interested! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132969-beauteque-beauty-bag-new-korean-cosmetics-subscription/page-8?do=findComment&amp;comment=2339584


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

@@MissJexie Thank you! Very interested. Haven't shopped enough today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also I got the Beauteque Holiday bags in the mail today. I really love all of them, but the tra-la-la travel one is by far my favorite. It's really great! I'll be posting pics later as it's PITCH black in my house because it's already so stinkin dark here in MA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup I bought it and a bit worried now too!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yup I bought it and a bit worried now too!


I was curious when people started talking about it....But them "proudly" displaying that box with sample sized things just worried me. It's not like I thought everyone would just get what was in the photo, but it irked me that that is something they wanted to use to encourage people to buy the box.

I'm really hoping it ends up being great, I'd love there to be  new subscription box for Korean skincare....

But I really hope you get some news soon. That's not a good way for them to start things off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

I am sorry if this is an obvious answer... but I can't figure it out. Products labeled AC control and such.. what does AC stand for?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yup I bought it and a bit worried now too!


I just heard back from the owner...She said they had to postpone the shipment due to some issues with product not being in on time. Uh. You had us all pre-order back in mid September...but OK.

She said they were shipping on December 10th now.

Seriously I need to start a kickstarter and start my own damn kbeauty box. lol I'm tired of being jerked around by these companies.


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just heard back from the owner...She said they had to postpone the shipment due to some issues with product not being in on time. Uh. You had us all pre-order back in mid September...but OK.
> 
> She said they were shipping on December 10th now.
> 
> Seriously I need to start a kickstarter and start my own damn kbeauty box. lol I'm tired of being jerked around by these companies.


Uh-oh... I'm sending positive thoughts their way! They really should have contacted buyers, not the other way around... Hopefully all you ladies who ordered it won't have any other issues and it will be a fabulous box!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

So far I've purchased from YesStyle (was my first foray into Asian beauty) and while a bit more expensive, was happy with the service. Item arrived well packaged. Also bought direct from Tosowoong on Ebay and again, no issues.

Two of my Etude House orders had terribly mangled boxes - one was soaking wet and ripped at the corner but the contents were fine thankfully. Still waiting for one order from them.

Also got orders with TesterKorea and KoreaDepart but they haven't arrived yet so can't comment on packaging etc.

I'd love to buy some of the clothes from YesStyle as they have really cute sweatshirts etc but not sure about sizes as most seem to say one size only and while I'm not the tallest of individuals, I'm also not supermodel slim either. Has anyone bought clothing from the Asian websites or is it all just been beauty products?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

I've uploaded images of all the Peripera Frozen range onto Instagram if anyone would like a look - I'm well impressed with the stuff as the packaging is so cute. TesterKorea also included a nice selection of samples as well so will defo be buying from them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've the lip tints coming in a separate order so will upload a photo of those when they arrive! Also uploaded the Etude House final order - some masks, castle hand creams (for Christmas presents), two air cushions and hair serum. I am officially addicted to Korean Beauty products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@avarier AC is just another term for "troubled skin" from everything I've seen. So acne, and they're also usually made for oily skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

I just got my innisfree haul
 
I ordered this on tuesday and I got it today - wow.  fast shipping there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered






 
3 Jeju Bija &amp; Tea Tree capsules
3 Seaweed capsules
3 Aloe Vera &amp; Tea Tree capsules
9 Jeju Bija &amp; Tea Tree capsules (these were free, because they were having a buy 3, get 3 sale on the capsules.  But for some reason, it only registered the Bija &amp; Tea Tree so I got 9 of them - which is fine.  I can use them for sure)
4 Jeju Cedar Wood Hand Cream (buy 2 get 2 free)  This does smell like cedar wood so I am happy!!  I love unusual scents and cedar is such a lovely cozy fragrance.
INNI-Krauch  -Jeju green tea field tote bag
INNI-Krauch-Jeju green tea field makeup bag
free INNI Krauch wallet for purchasing the tote bag (that is the solid spring green minibag)
Green Tea Mint Shampoo
Green Tea Mint Conditionor

free samples
Seaweed Solutions kit, which includes


Eco science skin 10ml
Eco science lotion 10ml
Eco science wrinkle spot essece 3ml
It's real squeeze mask-shea butter 20ml/1ea
The green tea seed serum 5ML
Jeju volcanic pore essence 5ML
Jeju Volcanic pore claymask 5ML
Jeju bija anti-trouble skin 10ML
Jeju bija anti-trouble lotion 10ML

order total 67.70 = free EMS shipping (which would have been over 35.00!!)

The samples ARE huge.  I love the tote and makeup bag - the print is so bright and summery - the concept behind them too is fantastic - and they are inexpensive!    I hope Innisfree stocks up their store with their other products - they are missing so many lines there.  I will purchase from them again, when they have these great deals


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just got my innisfree haul
> 
> I ordered this on tuesday and I got it today - wow.  fast shipping there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ordered
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting! I love seeing hauls because it gives me an idea of what memeholics are purchasing. I always feel like I don't need anything else with my gigantic pile of stuff, but there is always something to try or something i'm running out of! I love getting ideas of what to buy next from everyone's hauls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

I am on a shampoo/conditioner kick - lol.....   I know I will use those and quickly too!! haha

I also wanted to try something different and the bags are so nice - they have other patterns too.  Innisfree donates part of the profit to help children in Africa...


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 29, 2014)

Quick question regarding testerkorea. The usd to won ratio has changed although on the testerkorea site it still says 1US = 980 won. So for those who recently placed an order with testerkorea, did they charge you as 1 us to 980won or are the following the current currency exchange rate?


----------



## avarier (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@avarier AC is just another term for "troubled skin" from everything I've seen. So acne, and they're also usually made for oily skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh I know what it is for, I was just wondering if it was an abbreviation for something! I thought it meant Acne Care/Control or something lol. Sorry. Weird things I sit here and ponder.

@@biancardi Jealous of your haul!!!! Great stuff. Innisfree has such nice packaging! And those bags are just lovely!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh I know what it is for, I was just wondering if it was an abbreviation for something! I thought it meant Acne Care/Control or something lol. Sorry. Weird things I sit here and ponder.
> 
> @@biancardi Jealous of your haul!!!! Great stuff. Innisfree has such nice packaging! And those bags are just lovely!


I really think AC just means Acne/ acne control/ acne care. From what I have seen, if something says "AC Control" in the name, the description immediately says "acne control" or "acne care"


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Quick question regarding testerkorea. The usd to won ratio has changed although on the testerkorea site it still says 1US = 980 won. So for those who recently placed an order with testerkorea, did they charge you as 1 us to 980won or are the following the current currency exchange rate?


It normally gives the price at checkout in both USD or Thai Baht rather than won which makes it even more confusing (as I'm looking for UK £!). As a rough estimate 79600 won worked out about £56 once all the conversions were finished. Pretty expensive but the way I see it, you can't get the limited edition items in the UK so its worth it. They were also a bit cheaper when I ordered them (the nail varnish has increased from 2800 won to 3500 won for example).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

Regarding wishtrend and their expiration dates @cfisher...

I received my grapefruit box the other day and I am pleased to report that 3 of the products were made on 10-13-2014 and one on 7-4-2014


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@biancardi Thank you so much for letting me know! I haven't purchased from them in so long, definitely feeling encouraged to do so again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> So far I've purchased from YesStyle (was my first foray into Asian beauty) and while a bit more expensive, was happy with the service. Item arrived well packaged. Also bought direct from Tosowoong on Ebay and again, no issues.
> 
> Two of my Etude House orders had terribly mangled boxes - one was soaking wet and ripped at the corner but the contents were fine thankfully. Still waiting for one order from them.
> 
> ...


I've ordered clothes from Yesstyle before. I've also ordered cosmetics from them before but stopped doing that when I found cheaper alternatives lol. Their clothes are really hit or miss. All the clothes, whether they say one-size or have multiple sizes will have measurements on their page. The best way to make sure the clothes isn't to big/small is to measure yourself and compare your measurements to the clothes.

I have quite a lot from them actually. Cause they have some really cute and chic clothes. I definitely have bought pieces that I adore a lot but I've also got a couple that I haven't worn because they are either too big or the fit is awkward. I will say that I have more good pieces than bad though. Not everything expensive is good quality and not everything cheap is of bad quality. Odd, I know, but that's just how it seems with most clothes I've ordered from them lol.

I've only ever had 1 bad experience with them (that ended up okay) and that's when they lost my order and refused to either refund me or send me a new 1. At first their CS wasn't cooperating at all and the lady was really rude. But I ended up looking on their website and found this link to "send an email to CEO" lol, so that's what I did. I ended up getting a response really fast and they sent out a new package, although some products were no longer available so I was refunded the difference and also given a $20 off for next purchase.

I have made new purchases after that incident and everything's gone smoothly. If you have more questions pm me cause I'm not sure if we are allowed to talk about clothes lol. But I did mention cosmetics in the beginning, that counts right?

ETA: Actually, the few skincare stuff I still buy from them are the jelly mask, they are the only ones I can find aside from ebay that sells it ^^


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone here ordered from Imomoko? It's one of the few places I can find Pure Smile sheet masks, and it seems like they have a lot of other brands I'm interested in as well. 

Edit: Also, I've been wanting to try out the Red Serum by Skin&amp;Lab ever since I got a sample of it with a Wishtrend order a while back. They have it on sale bundled with their bio essence and I'm thinking of just going for it. Has anyone else used it? I'll admit, the smell is what made me really want to try it but apparently it's a skin whitening/brightening product as well which is my focus.


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, I think I'm finally done with my Black Friday shopping. My poor wallet... At least there was 15% off on the Yesstyle order. So excited about what I picked up!! It'll probably be January before I see the Wishtrend order since the holidays are going to mess with shipping, and I have no idea how Yesstyle shipping is. Gives me a little more time to get through my current products so I can slip these in later


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm hoping my innisfree haul arrives tomorrow. After work last night I see biancardi haul and went back online to order the seaweed tabs I forgot and ended up £69 lighter on tabs. Handcream and more new stuff to try


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@goldendarter  yesstyle's shipping is 2-3 weeks, they are very professional and they have a PHONE NUMBER for CS.  I used it once, and my CS rep was very nice and helpful


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@biancardi I can't tell you how glad I am you posted those photos, I really liked the black and white striped Krabag bag and little makeup kit, but I wasn't sure about what they'd look like or the quality.

And of course, even though I already have like 8 of their hand creams, and another 15 from other places...I just can't say no to buy 2 get 2 free.

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Quick question regarding testerkorea. The usd to won ratio has changed although on the testerkorea site it still says 1US = 980 won. So for those who recently placed an order with testerkorea, did they charge you as 1 us to 980won or are the following the current currency exchange rate?


I 'm not sure but the difference is so small, I'm not going to quibble with it at all. We give up a bit to order overseas, but the K- skin care is so great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, TK offers a lot of discounts on the item price and the shipping price so it's really hard to tell the exact  dollar conversion they are using. Just not worth the math for me. LOL.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I can't tell you how glad I am you posted those photos, I really liked the black and white striped Krabag bag and little makeup kit, but I wasn't sure about what they'd look like or the quality.
> 
> And of course, even though I already have like 8 of their hand creams, and another 15 from other places...I just can't say no to buy 2 get 2 free.
> 
> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


I think the quality and material is great - it isn't some flimsy material, but a nice woven fabric. 

the striped one is very classy - I was debating between that one and the green tea field of birds but the birds were calling me (weird, because I am not a huge bird person!).

I may go back and get the striped one later as the prices are fantastic.


----------



## cupcakemonster (Nov 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> [THE FACE SHOP] Volcanic Clay Black Head Aloe Nose Strip - 7pcs - Looking for some nose strips to try. I don't like to do it often, my skin is sensitive on my nose and the american Biore ones just don't do anything for me.


I really like these. It's gross, but there's something so satisfying about seeing how many little blackheads you just got rid of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 30, 2014)

Was taking a little study break and doing a little makeup browsing/shopping when I came across this. Loled a lot. Do you spot what's so funny and can you guess which product brand this is from?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Was taking a little study break and doing a little makeup browsing/shopping when I came across this. Loled a lot. Do you spot what's so funny and can you guess which product brand this is from?


BAHAHAHAH OMG that's awesome! No idea which brand it is but I definitely cracked up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbes (Dec 1, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Was taking a little study break and doing a little makeup browsing/shopping when I came across this. Loled a lot. Do you spot what's so funny and can you guess which product brand this is from?


"Square-jawed girls draw dick enough eyebrow" - you know, I think I've seen that in a fortune cookie.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 1, 2014)

Advice, please!  What's a good Korean daily moisturizer, preferably natural and with sunscreen?  I'm getting enough night creams but would like some daytime recommendations.  Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

Yay! My innisfree order came! The only downside is the delivery driver smoked in his truck so my package is reeking of stale cigarette. Will have to wait a little bit before opening it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Yay! My innisfree order came! The only downside is the delivery driver smoked in his truck so my package is reeking of stale cigarette. Will have to wait a little bit before opening it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope it's a good order both of mine have now shipped excited for them to arrive and 2 tester Korea orders have shipped too


----------



## blinded (Dec 1, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Advice, please!  What's a good Korean daily moisturizer, preferably natural and with sunscreen?  I'm getting enough night creams but would like some daytime recommendations.  Thanks very much in advance.


I love the Benton Steam Cream for day, but I know some people find it to be too much for day. It doesn't have sunscreen though.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

My Innisfree haul   

I like the Peach hand cream the most. Love the size of the samples.


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 1, 2014)

For those of you who are thinking about ordering from Innisfree but haven't yet, you might want to now. They are doing some crazy awesome Christmas deals right now. They added new Christmas deals and gift with purchase deals. The only down side if that free shipping is over $100 now and it's 50% off shipping for under $100. But it was pretty easy for me to get to $100 lols, or maybe I just love Innisfree too much.


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

I wonder if anyone else sells the Innisfree Christmas flavour hand creams, or any of their hand creams. I want to buy some, but don't want to risk the customs charge because it's not worth it at all.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

Not sure it helps,but I didn't get hit by customs for my innisfree order. The company marked the box as cosmetics and the value I paid for ($50) and I didn't get charged for customs.  It really seemed like if you were to send it through Canada Post, you don't get dinged with custom fee unless it's a really large amount. Send it through UPS or Fedex.. You are for SURE getting the duty tax.

Maybe check TesterKorea if you really want to buy it from somewhere else. I think I may have saw it.


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Not sure it helps,but I didn't get hit by customs for my innisfree order. The company marked the box as cosmetics and the value I paid for ($50) and I didn't get charged for customs.  It really seemed like if you were to send it through Canada Post, you don't get dinged with custom fee unless it's a really large amount. Send it through UPS or Fedex.. You are for SURE getting the duty tax.
> 
> Maybe check TesterKorea if you really want to buy it from somewhere else. I think I may have saw it.


That is good to know! I know UPS and Fedex means you definitely are going to pay, but I wasn't sure how risky it is when it's shipped through CP but over $20.


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 2, 2014)

Is anyone on here waiting for their Etude House order? I ordered mine on the 6th of November and it still haven't arrived yet. I'm a bit worried as to where it might be. I emailed EH but got no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 2, 2014)

For those of you who want to try something else other than well known, mass-targeted brands like Missha, Faceshop..etc., there is a new website that specializes in* natural* skincare products from Korea. So they only carry products that primarily uses natural ingredients and free of harsh chemicals (like parabens...). 

It's called Glow Recipe (www.glowrecipe.com) 

They sell interesting, new brands that I haven't commonly seen in Korea (I am originally from Seoul and I go back every year). 

It's a hidden-gem. But i'm sharing because I want more people to find out about how great, innovative, effective (and many of them in pretty packaging) Korean beauty/ skincare products are   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:   :wub:


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

ychungelle said:


> For those of you who want to try something else other than well known, mass-targeted brands like Missha, Faceshop..etc., there is a new website that specializes in* natural* skincare products from Korea. So they only carry products that primarily uses natural ingredients and free of harsh chemicals (like parabens...).
> 
> It's called Glow Recipe (www.glowrecipe.com)
> 
> ...


what have you tried there thats good/bad? can you give any opinions on the products?


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 2, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> what have you tried there thats good/bad? can you give any opinions on the products?


I love the Whamisa brand- the packaging is so pretty and all of their products are all based on natural ingredients. I particularly love the olive leaf mist! So pretty to carry around and spray on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also liked this blackhead steam pore pack from Caolion. It heats up when you apply and I really feel like I'm getting a good deep-cleansing effect. 

And I really like the whole LeeJiHam tea tree line products.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

memebox used to carry whamisa  - I am eager to try this line out.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 2, 2014)

@@princesskelly, i've tested the toner+serum a little while now and see def improvements. My skin seems clearer and has a glow that hasn't been there in ageees.. I experienced a tingling sensation kinda the first couple times I  used it, but it calmed down since. Could be cause of my mild rosacea only. Just wantd to tell you how they've been working for me since you asked ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @@princesskelly, i've tested the toner+serum a little while now and see def improvements. My skin seems clearer and has a glow that hasn't been there in ageees.. I experienced a tingling sensation kinda the first couple times I  used it, but it calmed down since. Could be cause of my mild rosacea only. Just wantd to tell you how they've been working for me since you asked ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


THANK YOU SO MUCH!

i think i will be getting this for my boyfriend. haha do you have acne scars? he has pretty bad acne scars that i feel like i am battling right now.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 2, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> i think i will be getting this for my boyfriend. haha do you have acne scars? he has pretty bad acne scars that i feel like i am battling right now.


yea i struggle with red and white scars after pimples I get cause I'm super pale and they never ever go away. That's why I wanted to try this in the first place ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> yea i struggle with red and white scars after pimples I get cause I'm super pale and they never ever go away. That's why I wanted to try this in the first place ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what is this line called?? I'm trying to look it up for more info. I think you bought it from RRS? i think you said you did

also, you think he can use the toner with the Paula's Choice 2% bha lotion? or do you think that would be like overdosing on BHA haha

I dont really know too much about AHA and BHA haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 3, 2014)

So yesterday I asked tester korea to stock the cherry blossom conditioner and shampoo from 1004 lab as both products are awesome sauce  @@MissJexie today its stocked online already I've just ordered another batch.

http://testerkorea.com/Product/w-1004laboratory-shikatri-shampoo-cherry-blossom-hair-treatment-2items


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So yesterday I asked tester korea to stock the cherry blossom conditioner and shampoo from 1004 lab as both products are awesome sauce  @@MissJexie today its stocked online already I've just ordered another batch.
> 
> http://testerkorea.com/Product/w-1004laboratory-shikatri-shampoo-cherry-blossom-hair-treatment-2items


I am so beyond happy that they stocked it, but not so much that they stocked it WITH a shampoo and made the price outrageous. I know they probably make the prices so high because they buy from other sellers and then ship it to you and it ends up costing them a lot more, but that is just wayyy out of my price range right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ahh cherry blossom conditioner...you evade me again &lt;/3


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 3, 2014)

the shampoo is so good ,beats most on the market, doesn't fade colour,doesn't dry the scalp or hair,no product build up either, i take it as my xmas present to me it lasts ages the set as well.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone

Never posted on this topic before.  I was wondering if anyone had any info on Secret Key products, especially their Snow White range.  Opinions, good or bad.

Thanks!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> what is this line called?? I'm trying to look it up for more info. I think you bought it from RRS? i think you said you did
> 
> also, you think he can use the toner with the Paula's Choice 2% bha lotion? or do you think that would be like overdosing on BHA haha
> 
> I dont really know too much about AHA and BHA haha


It's the mizon aha/bha toner and mizon peeling serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yea, RRS sells them at the best price, so I got them of there! 

Hmm, I'm rly not an BHA/AHA expert (yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so I don't know. Maybe try like every other day in the beginning just to be certain it's not too much?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Never posted on this topic before.  I was wondering if anyone had any info on Secret Key products, especially their Snow White range.  Opinions, good or bad.
> 
> Thanks!


I love the snow white cream so much! It leaves this silky feeling to the skin and gives an instant brightening effect. Def see improvement in terms of less redness and more even skintone. Been using it daily for 4-5 months soon!


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> memebox used to carry whamisa  - I am eager to try this line out.


Oh really? What did you get in your box from Whamisa?

Have you tried that mist with olive leaf inside??


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

ychungelle said:


> Oh really? What did you get in your box from Whamisa?
> 
> Have you tried that mist with olive leaf inside??


I never received any boxes with whamisa myself - it was in the first fermented box they had.  They also had some items in their shop, which I never purchased.  I haven't tried any whamisa yet - that is why I said I was eager to try them - lol

the mist might be too heavy for my skin type


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

I just tried the Appletox.

I think I'm in love.

This smells SO GOOD, has the weirdest and most interesting texture and left my skin sooo soft!

I guess I won't mind if I get another one in my Garden of Eden box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Dec 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> It's the mizon aha/bha toner and mizon peeling serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yea, RRS sells them at the best price, so I got them of there!
> 
> Hmm, I'm rly not an BHA/AHA expert (yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so I don't know. Maybe try like every other day in the beginning just to be certain it's not too much?


Another thing added to my next RRS haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

After reading a bunch of raves, I'm trying the Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. During the day I use it to "seal" in everything that came before it but I'm not really sure how to use it at night. It doesn't seem like a sleep pack/mask, but if I'm going to apply one should I skip using the Recovery Gel?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> After reading a bunch of raves, I'm trying the Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. During the day I use it to "seal" in everything that came before it but I'm not really sure how to use it at night. It doesn't seem like a sleep pack/mask, but if I'm going to apply one should I skip using the Recovery Gel?


good question - I don't use that product at night.  I use it in the am to mix with my foundation.

I would think you could put it on right before the sleep pack if you wanted to.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> After reading a bunch of raves, I'm trying the Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. During the day I use it to "seal" in everything that came before it but I'm not really sure how to use it at night. It doesn't seem like a sleep pack/mask, but if I'm going to apply one should I skip using the Recovery Gel?


A lot of oily-skinned ladies use it as their moisturizer at night, from what I have read. Although biancardi is right- you can definitely use it before your sleeping pack. Oily skin I would do exactly that. If you have dry skin, I would apply your recovery gel, then a moisturizer/cream, then sleeping pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Dec 4, 2014)

OMG, I don't mean to keep changing the subject back to Honest Skin, but @@cfisher, you were so right! The new CS David is the absolute worst!

I tried to explain to him why you shouldn't be refunded in store credit even if you used store credit as part of your purchase and he actually said "what is your problem?" in his extremely unhelpful reply. How incredibly unprofessional is that?! I'm done talking to him. I'm going to wait to receive my package so that when items are missing (because at this point, I'm sure there will be) I can just dispute it all at once.

I want to write this really clearly so that it shows up on search engines : Do NOT shop at HonestSkin! Seriously, shop anywhere else, they are terrible. End PSA.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

@@raindrop I KNOW! It's funny, for several months I had GREAT experiences and customer service was fine. And then the very first time I was responded to by David, things went straight to heck.

Things just keep getting worse, and ever since my first dealing with David, none of my shipments were right. I'm always missing some things. What's hilarious to me is that he ACKNOWLEDGES they were out of stock and didn't ship them, but they don't just refund all those items at once, they actually refund and cancel some items, but not others. When I bring this to his attention, he basically refuses to do anything about it. 

And that refund thing is beyond absurd. At some point I was given a credit for some silly thing, JUST before David came into the picture...And now every time I place an order, that's the first thing that gets refunded. 

It's an endless cycle.

No wonder they can afford such amazing sale offers.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> A lot of oily-skinned ladies use it as their moisturizer at night, from what I have read. Although biancardi is right- you can definitely use it before your sleeping pack. Oily skin I would do exactly that. If you have dry skin, I would apply your recovery gel, then a moisturizer/cream, then sleeping pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wait, I've been applying my sleeping pack before my moisturizer just because my moisturizer is generally so much thicker than the sleeping pack but I might need to try it this way now. For reference, most recently I've been using the Bounce Cheese Cream as my moisturizer, and the Laneige Water Sleeping Mask right before it. 

I've still not sure what to do with the Mizon. I have two tubes of it and just can't seem to fit it into my routine correctly.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

@@goldendarter do you wear BB/foundation creams? If so, try mixing some of your mizon with that.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

What does mixing it do? I know I've read some people use it in place of a primer. Does mixing it with foundation have the same effect?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> What does mixing it do? I know I've read some people use it in place of a primer. Does mixing it with foundation have the same effect?


It helps my foundation go on smoother.  I don't use it in place of a primer as I never use facial primer.


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 4, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Wait, I've been applying my sleeping pack before my moisturizer just because my moisturizer is generally so much thicker than the sleeping pack but I might need to try it this way now. For reference, most recently I've been using the Bounce Cheese Cream as my moisturizer, and the Laneige Water Sleeping Mask right before it.
> 
> I've still not sure what to do with the Mizon. I have two tubes of it and just can't seem to fit it into my routine correctly.


Sleeping pack is meant to be the last step of your routine. Or as a sole step on those lazy nights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

but regardless, it should be applied at the end, because the texture of it should be heavier than your serum or moisturizer. Because sleeping pack is supposed to be that "booster" "extra-care" skincare that gives you certain benefits while you sleep (like intense sheet mask during your sleep.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

for those who order from testerkorea - what does standby mean?  My order, that I placed last thursday, is in "standby" mode


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Wait, I've been applying my sleeping pack before my moisturizer just because my moisturizer is generally so much thicker than the sleeping pack but I might need to try it this way now. For reference, most recently I've been using the Bounce Cheese Cream as my moisturizer, and the Laneige Water Sleeping Mask right before it.
> 
> I've still not sure what to do with the Mizon. I have two tubes of it and just can't seem to fit it into my routine correctly.


Even though general rule of thumb is to apply things lightest to heaviest, like  said, your sleeping pack should go on last, or if you have a spot treatment, right before that. Sleeping packs are not only used for extra moisture, but many of them also create a protective film over your face that holds in all the moisture and skincare goodies that you put on your face before it. The only thing that goes on after my sleeping pack is a spot treatment if I have one, and my overnight lip treatment. I also occasionally use a micro mist to "top off" everything because I'm excessive LOL


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who order from testerkorea - what does standby mean? My order, that I placed last thursday, is in "standby" mode


It's like the same as processing. It's that status before it goes to shipped. My order tue says shipped and my order from thu says standby.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

@@had706 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

I nteresting K-Beauty article at Fashionista today about the 21 bestselling products in the U.S. What does everyone think? I've only tried 6 of the items listed!

http://fashionista.com/2014/12/best-selling-korean-beauty-products#suleyecarejpg"&gt;http://fashionista.com/2014/12/best-selling-korean-beauty-products#suleyecarejpg&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

How often do you girls use sleeping masks? I've been loving using them almost daily lately..My  dry skin handles it well. But is it good?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> How often do you girls use sleeping masks? I've been loving using them almost daily lately..My  dry skin handles it well. But is it good?


I have combo skin, but I still use them every night. There are different consistencies of sleeping packs that work for every skin type. Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack is my favorite (as a lot of you know because I never shut up about it) because it is like a milky gel that turns into a watery consistency as soon as it hits the face. It's moisturizing, but not overly so. So when I have an oily day, I can still use the Lioele without any issues. On really dry days, I use a richer sleeping pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But to answer your question- I used them every single evening without fail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> How often do you girls use sleeping masks? I've been loving using them almost daily lately..My  dry skin handles it well. But is it good?


I use them almost every night too and I have dry skin. The only exception is if I use the Neogen cream from the chocolate box. That's a pretty heavy duty cream and I fear for my pores if I add a mask on top of it.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

had706 said:


> I nteresting K-Beauty article at Fashionista today about the 21 bestselling products in the U.S. What does everyone think? I've only tried 6 of the items listed!
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2014/12/best-selling-korean-beauty-products#suleyecarejpg"&gt;http://fashionista.com/2014/12/best-selling-korean-beauty-products#suleyecarejpg&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/p&gt;


Whoa, there are some pricey things on that list. I have a feeling a lot of that will go untried by me.


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 4, 2014)

had706 said:


> I nteresting K-Beauty article at Fashionista today about the 21 bestselling products in the U.S. What does everyone think? I've only tried 6 of the items listed!
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2014/12/best-selling-korean-beauty-products#suleyecarejpg"&gt;http://fashionista.com/2014/12/best-selling-korean-beauty-products#suleyecarejpg&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/p&gt;


I saw this article too! Interesting variety of products.

But I'm just a bit sad that they are pretty generic...

As a beauty and skincare fanatic from Korea, I just wish K-beauty fans will get to know more products beyond Skinfood and Amore Pacific brands- because there are far more interesting, effective, clean, natural products from Korea!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have combo skin, but I still use them every night. There are different consistencies of sleeping packs that work for every skin type. Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack is my favorite (as a lot of you know because I never shut up about it) because it is like a milky gel that turns into a watery consistency as soon as it hits the face. It's moisturizing, but not overly so. So when I have an oily day, I can still use the Lioele without any issues. On really dry days, I use a richer sleeping pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But to answer your question- I used them every single evening without fail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks alot! That makes me feel safe about using mine ever day too. At the moment, I am also using Lioele water sleeping mask - which I adore the same as you, and sometimes I switch it with either Laneige water sleeping pack or pure lemon &amp; blueberry overnight mask from koreas most wanted 1. That's a bit richer, but I wake up with such a nice glow and feel the day after using it!


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have combo skin, but I still use them every night. There are different consistencies of sleeping packs that work for every skin type. Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack is my favorite (as a lot of you know because I never shut up about it) because it is like a milky gel that turns into a watery consistency as soon as it hits the face. It's moisturizing, but not overly so. So when I have an oily day, I can still use the Lioele without any issues. On really dry days, I use a richer sleeping pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But to answer your question- I used them every single evening without fail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





blinded said:


> I use them almost every night too and I have dry skin. The only exception is if I use the Neogen cream from the chocolate box. That's a pretty heavy duty cream and I fear for my pores if I add a mask on top of it.


I've only recently started to put on sleeping pack, but I do put them on quite often too (every night except for those lazy days). Because I tried a sample once and it left my skin feel oily and heavy the next morning. 

But realized that I just probably used a wrong sleeping pack. 

I also have combination skin and I've been switching between the one from Fresh and Probiotics sleeping cream from Lee Ji Ham. 

Both of them feels very light on my skin (so that you don't get that pore-blocking feel) and my skin looks brighter and much hydrated in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> I use them almost every night too and I have dry skin. The only exception is if I use the Neogen cream from the chocolate box. That's a pretty heavy duty cream and I fear for my pores if I add a mask on top of it.


Oh, I haven't gotten arond to try it out yet. Is it a good cream? Currently trying to finish up a cream from eon which we got a whileee back. Takes ages!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

ychungelle said:


> I've only recently started to put on sleeping pack, but I do put them on quite often too (every night except for those lazy days). Because I tried a sample once and it left my skin feel oily and heavy the next morning.
> 
> But realized that I just probably used a wrong sleeping pack.
> 
> ...


Hmm. That's weird. I haven't tried one that makes me go oily, but that almost never happen. Maybe it were to rich for your skintype? I don't know ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yea, it were the idea of my pores getting blocked long term that I was worried about, but I feel alot safer using sleeping masks every night now. They're a godsend for dry skin in this ice cold weather we have here *-*


----------



## Sam Cruz (Dec 4, 2014)

who knows where i could get these products from?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

sam.acymer said:


> who knows where i could get these products from?


which product are you referring to?


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oh, I haven't gotten arond to try it out yet. Is it a good cream? Currently trying to finish up a cream from eon which we got a whileee back. Takes ages!


It makes my skin feel super moisturized the next day and it doesn't feel heavy when you put it on your face, but don't be fooled by that. I was so pleased with it that I used it every night for at least 5 nights straight. My skin is dry and it's cold here, but I guess it's not that dry. It didn't clog too badly, but I'm sure it would have if I kept putting it on every night.


----------



## avarier (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It helps my foundation go on smoother.  I don't use it in place of a primer as I never use facial primer.


Does it make your foundation any thinner when you combine it? I might try this on the weekend. I've been trying to figure out the best step for using the snail gel since everybody seems to love it.



Theblondeangel said:


> How often do you girls use sleeping masks? I've been loving using them almost daily lately..My  dry skin handles it well. But is it good?


I don't really feel the need to use a sleeping mask (probably because I haven't fallen in love with one yet). I have oily skin and after enough steps my face is like OK, I'M DONE ABSORBING FOR NOW. TOO MUCH MOISTURE! I sometimes use the rice water double action from the memebox step by step box, which isn't technically a sleeping pack (I think), but it definitely leaves a sticky sort of film feel on my face (so I don't add anything after) that is still there in the morning. However, after I wash my face, my face is so so smooth and soft. It works pretty well, just not as an every night thing.

I do have the Mizon good night white sleeping mask coming from my RRS order that should be here in a few days, I'm definitely excited to try that.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Does it make your foundation any thinner when you combine it? I might try this on the weekend. I've been trying to figure out the best step for using the snail gel since everybody seems to love it.
> 
> I don't really feel the need to use a sleeping mask (probably because I haven't fallen in love with one yet). I have oily skin and after enough steps my face is like OK, I'M DONE ABSORBING FOR NOW. TOO MUCH MOISTURE! I sometimes use the rice water double action from the memebox step by step box, which isn't technically a sleeping pack (I think), but it definitely leaves a sticky sort of film feel on my face (so I don't add anything after) that is still there in the morning. However, after I wash my face, my face is so so smooth and soft. It works pretty well, just not as an every night thing.
> 
> I do have the Mizon good night white sleeping mask coming from my RRS order that should be here in a few days, I'm definitely excited to try that.


I have the opposite issue. I have to actually cut myself off from adding more products and I already have quite a few steps in my routine. I can almost watch my skin suck up the moisture so in my head I keep thinking "add more! Add more!" I'm almost curious how many products I could add before my skin finally threw up a white flag.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have the opposite issue. I have to actually cut myself off from adding more products and I already have quite a few steps in my routine. I can almost watch my skin suck up the moisture so in my head I keep thinking "add more! Add more!" I'm almost curious how many products I could add before my skin finally threw up a white flag.


You've literally just described me and my relationship with my skin and my korean skincare routine LOL

"Oh I only have 14 steps...I can add 1-2 more for sure!"


----------



## avarier (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie @@blinded

I love adding more and more steps!! I have so many things to test out. I just find out that my skin is a little slow at absorbing. It isn't a negative thing though, I just give it some time between steps and add more stuff. My skin is softer and seems to be loving it, just at its own pace. I'm not a fan of skincare in the morning (I barely have enough time to get ready), but I do give a quick foam wash if I did a lot of moisturizing to get the sticky feel of it off.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@MissJexie @@blinded
> 
> I love adding more and more steps!! I have so many things to test out. I just find out that my skin is a little slow at absorbing. It isn't a negative thing though, I just give it some time between steps and add more stuff. My skin is softer and seems to be loving it, just at its own pace. I'm not a fan of skincare in the morning (I barely have enough time to get ready), but I do give a quick foam wash if I did a lot of moisturizing to get the sticky feel of it off.


haha omg kindred spirits for sure. I HATE morning skincare because I am always in a rush. I'm a night owl so I stay up super late and take my sweet time with my nighttime routine, and in the morning I'm so tired because I got no sleep, so I do the bare minimum. I wash my face in the shower with a foaming cleanser and my clarisonic, then I will use a 7 seconds morning sheet, and a little moisturizer and sunscreen and that's about it. If it's one of the days where I'm trying to conserve my morning sheets, I will swipe on a toner, moisturizer and sunscreen. I've gotten better at morning skincare, but I still hate doing it haha


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Does it make your foundation any thinner when you combine it? I might try this on the weekend. I've been trying to figure out the best step for using the snail gel since everybody seems to love it.


yes, it does.  Which is fine with the foundation I use - Jouer Matte Tint, as it is a thicker cream.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@MissJexie @@blinded
> 
> I love adding more and more steps!! I have so many things to test out. I* just find out that my skin is a little slow at absorbing. I*t isn't a negative thing though, I just give it some time between steps and add more stuff. My skin is softer and seems to be loving it, just at its own pace. I'm not a fan of skincare in the morning (I barely have enough time to get ready), but I do give a quick foam wash if I did a lot of moisturizing to get the sticky feel of it off.


mine is too.  I do my skin care, iron my clothes, blow dry my hair and then start my makeup - lol.  If my face is still too dewy from my products due to a lack of absorption, I just grab some blotting tissues and gently remove the excess that hasn't sunk into my skin yet.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't believe how fast my skin has been absorbing products the last week or two. I can apply the ampoule, wash my hands and by the time I've finished drying them there is no trace of the ampoule left. I usually do almost a full routine during the day, but it can get really spread out. I apply something then play with my daughter, apply something else, get her a snack. She's not exactly interested in watching me apply products to my face. 

Oh, and the way to add more steps or use more products? Divide your face into sections. My chin has a lovely hormonal outbreak right now, so it gets additional products or entirely different products then the rest of my face.


----------



## avarier (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine is too.  I do my skin care, iron my clothes, blow dry my hair and then start my makeup - lol.  If my face is still too dewy from my products due to a lack of absorption, I just grab some blotting tissues and gently remove the excess that hasn't sunk into my skin yet.


I'm not alone! I have to blot sometimes too from the extreme dewyness of some stuff.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 5, 2014)

The Etude sale is soo tempting! I want to buy more masks!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I just wanted to let those that were interested know (@ Lowe @fanserviced) ...The Purederm Microfiber face peeling pad things are out of stock. I placed the order with Avecko a bit ago, and they just let me know that they were unable to get them, so looks like they were still listed when they weren't still available. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess I'll have to stalk the page, or try to find them elsewhere.

If anyone finds plain peeling pads/gauze at a reasonable price, please let us all know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just wanted to let those that were interested know (@ Lowe @fanserviced) ...The Purederm Microfiber face peeling pad things are out of stock. I placed the order with Avecko a bit ago, and they just let me know that they were unable to get them, so looks like they were still listed when they weren't still available.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess I'll have to stalk the page, or try to find them elsewhere.
> 
> If anyone finds plain peeling pads/gauze at a reasonable price, please let us all know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks @@cfisher I kept meaning to ask you about those! Bummer they're oos. Why are they so hard to find? I'd live the actual peeling pads, gauze doesn't seem to work as well. Thanks for trying though!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thanks @@cfisher I kept meaning to ask you about those! Bummer they're oos. Why are they so hard to find? I'd live the actual peeling pads, gauze doesn't seem to work as well. Thanks for trying though!


I know! I don't mind the peeling gauzes I've received from some brands, but I GREATLY prefer those peeling pads. And the little pouch ones? Arghhhh, MUST FIND. I ordered like 30 boxes of them because a few ladies on here wanted some, so I was going to just message you once I received them to see how many you wanted.

I was so excited because my Avecko order is really heavy, and those things would have added hardly anything to the shipping costs. 

I'll be keeping an eye on them. If they go back into stock, and 30 seconds later they're gone. That was me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> Does it make your foundation any thinner when you combine it? I might try this on the weekend. I've been trying to figure out the best step for using the snail gel since everybody seems to love it.
> 
> I don't really feel the need to use a sleeping mask (probably because I haven't fallen in love with one yet). I have oily skin and after enough steps my face is like OK, I'M DONE ABSORBING FOR NOW. TOO MUCH MOISTURE! I sometimes use the rice water double action from the memebox step by step box, which isn't technically a sleeping pack (I think), but it definitely leaves a sticky sort of film feel on my face (so I don't add anything after) that is still there in the morning. However, after I wash my face, my face is so so smooth and soft. It works pretty well, just not as an every night thing.
> 
> I do have the Mizon good night white sleeping mask coming from my RRS order that should be here in a few days, I'm definitely excited to try that.


Haha, love how you described that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, I have that ordered as wel. Let me know what you think about it!


----------



## blinded (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone actually ph test their cleansers? I've always sort of gone by the method of how it feels on my face. Does my face feel tight, squeaky or dry after using it? If it does, I don't use it again. Very unscientific. I'm wondering if paying attention to the ph would make that much of a difference? And on the subject of cleansers, has anyone heard anything about the new Benton cleanser?


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does anyone actually ph test their cleansers? I've always sort of gone by the method of how it feels on my face. Does my face feel tight, squeaky or dry after using it? If it does, I don't use it again. Very unscientific. I'm wondering if paying attention to the ph would make that much of a difference? And on the subject of cleansers, has anyone heard anything about the new Benton cleanser?


I just started doing that and am trying to keep the ph for cleansers in the 5-6 range and see how it works. I know it's all over the Asian beauty subreddit. I heard about the new Benton cleansing foam and am curious but haven't heard many details. It seems it hard to find foaming cleansers with lower ph. I just ordered LJH foaming cleanser on @ recommendation but it's expensive...


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just an FYI but RoseRose Shop has a big thank you sale event going on now. I've shopped from them before and have been happy. I'm on a no buy right now so of course won't be buying anything (hahaha - ya right I won't!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

I know one of my favorite bloggers (Skin&amp;Tonics) has discussed the importance of ph in cleansers for some time now, although I am bad at checking. I just think "ooh feels so soft and foamy!" when I use a cleanser, not "WHAT IS THE PH OF THIS" although I've got some testing strips on my amazon wishlist ready to go lol...

I need to be more diligent about that. It is really important.

Also if anyone is interested in reading more about it:http://www.skinandtonics.com/the-importance-of-fatty-acids-ph-moisture-barrier-how-i-eliminated-my-acne-decreased-my-skin-sensitivity/


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 5, 2014)

I actually have some ph strips being delivered today! I read that Skin&amp;Tonics article that @@MissJexie mentioned a few days ago and got all paranoid about my acid mantle (which I'd never even heard of before). I'm going to spend the weekend testing my cleansers and if none of them are in the right range I think I'll pick up the Hadolabo Gokujyn Cleanser.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok I just got my Benton set today and I'm trying to figure out how the heck to use the steam cream.

Is it an actual cream? All the directions I find say to use it after cleansing...really? Is it like a gel? Does it absorb right away so that I can use my toner and all my other serums etc?

When do you all use it in your routine and what would you suggest? Such a confusing product! LOL I thought it was a moisturizer!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am starting to use it as a day cream.   I use it like a normal moisturizer ~ I do not know if it that is correct or not, but it is a moisturizer


----------



## blinded (Dec 5, 2014)

I use it as a normal moisturizer too. It absorbs fairly quickly on me, but I wouldn't use essences etc over top of it. It's always near the end of my routine.  

Stole this from Skin and Tonics but I think it's actually from Benton. (old packaging in the picture of the cream)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks ladies!!

The few websites I went to said to "use after cleansing" and I was like "well obviously I would use it AFTER cleansing...but RIGHT after???" 

Good to know that you guys use it as a moisturizer! I'm almost out of my Amarte Wonder Cream (you guys need to look into Amarte, I'm in love with them!) so I'm going to transition the steam cream in asap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi has anyone tryed skinfood pineapple peeling gel,


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Hi has anyone tryed skinfood pineapple peeling gel,


That was one of the first peeling gels (quite possibly the first) that I used, so it was several years ago. Hopefully, someone else that has used it more recently and after using a myriad of other peeling gels can comment.

However....I've always had the best luck with the acidic fruity peeling gels, and I did like it. It is made to ball up no matter what, but it did remove a good deal of dirt. Even after using my Clarisonic, I would get a fair bit of dirty skin being balled up with it. It also made my skin feel quite soft, and unlike most peeling gels, it didn't irritate my dry and sensitive skin.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That was one of the first peeling gels (quite possibly the first) that I used, so it was several years ago. Hopefully, someone else that has used it more recently and after using a myriad of other peeling gels can comment.
> 
> However....I've always had the best luck with the acidic fruity peeling gels, and I did like it. It is made to ball up no matter what, but it did remove a good deal of dirt. Even after using my Clarisonic, I would get a fair bit of dirty skin being balled up with it. It also made my skin feel quite soft, and unlike most peeling gels, it didn't irritate my dry and sensitive skin.


 great should work for me, I have dry com skin in winter.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 6, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Hi has anyone tryed skinfood pineapple peeling gel,


I'm currently using this one and I love it, it works really well without irritating my skin, it's a little but gritty like most peeling gels, smells good and leaves my face really smooth and clean.


----------



## blinded (Dec 7, 2014)

So, BB creams and CC creams. I'm finally feeling brave enough to try to find one. I'm not really a make up girl, so I'm beyond clueless. Should I just order a bunch of samples of different brands to try to figure out what colour and brand I prefer? Is there any where I can just get a premade sampler of different brands?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> So, BB creams and CC creams. I'm finally feeling brave enough to try to find one. I'm not really a make up girl, so I'm beyond clueless. Should I just order a bunch of samples of different brands to try to figure out what colour and brand I prefer? Is there any where I can just get a premade sampler of different brands?


I would go on testerkorea and go to the sample section and search "bb cream." as they have a decent amount of foils and mini tubes available. Then you can get a bunchand swatch test for shades, formula, finish etc.

Beauteque actually made a shade guide that is supposed to go along with their mineral powders, however it's a nice place to start if you want ideas of shades/brands etc. 

For example, I'm pretty pale and have a pink undertone to my skin, and #2 on the Beauteque chart is the Skin79 Absolute Total BB Cream, which is a great match for my skin and one of my personal favorites. Their swatches do appear a bit darker, so keep that in mind.

http://www.beauteque.com/bb-cream-shades/

What I would do is start on their mineral powder page and find the one that would fit your skin type the best: http://www.beauteque.com/duo-match/ (for me it would be porcelain princess) Then look at the #'s that correspond with that shade of mineral powder and refer back to the BB cream shades chart to find the ones that match up. That will give you a good place to start with brands and shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Dec 8, 2014)

@@MissJexie I'm super pale with yellow undertones, I wear #11 Lioele beyond the solution and it matched me to mineral powder in caramel chica.... no way am I caramel!!! lol

@@blinded

This came to mind first, they do free shipping. It has a dozen BB samples in it

http://cosmetic-love.com/byeuty-bag-12-kinds-of-bb-cream-samples.html


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@MissJexie I'm super pale with yellow undertones, I wear #11 Lioele beyond the solution and it matched me to mineral powder in caramel chica.... no way am I caramel!!! lol
> 
> @@blinded
> 
> ...


oh wow! 

That's so weird because so far that little guide has helped quite a few of my pals find new BB's. Perhaps certain parts of it are flawed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that's a good set that you linked to! 

I'm SO glad I'm not looking for a bb cream. I remember I just said "whatever!" and just bought a BB cream on a whim and it happened to be perfect for me lol...I really lucked out otherwise I'd probably still be searching for the perfect one!


----------



## had706 (Dec 8, 2014)

@@avarier that is a nice little set! I did the same as @@MissJexie and said screw it I'm ordering this color and luckily it's worked out. Lol. I always thought I was super pale until I got Into k-beauty and realized there are many levels of paleness below mine.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@avarier that is a nice little set! I did the same as @@MissJexie and said screw it I'm ordering this color and luckily it's worked out. Lol. I always thought I was super pale until I got Into k-beauty and realized there are many levels of paleness below mine.


hahah that's pretty much exactly what I said! 

I just figured, ah heck I have pale skin...I have a good chance of this working for me if it's 01 Light LOL

You're right though! I'm pale as a ghost and sometimes I'll pick up a sample of a BB/CC cream and it's way too light for me. It's hilarious because even the lightest ivory foundation from some western companies is too dark for my complexion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does anyone actually ph test their cleansers? I've always sort of gone by the method of how it feels on my face. Does my face feel tight, squeaky or dry after using it? If it does, I don't use it again. Very unscientific. I'm wondering if paying attention to the ph would make that much of a difference? And on the subject of cleansers, has anyone heard anything about the new Benton cleanser?





had706 said:


> I just started doing that and am trying to keep the ph for cleansers in the 5-6 range and see how it works. I know it's all over the Asian beauty subreddit. I heard about the new Benton cleansing foam and am curious but haven't heard many details. It seems it hard to find foaming cleansers with lower ph. I just ordered LJH foaming cleanser on @ recommendation but it's expensive...





MissJexie said:


> I know one of my favorite bloggers (Skin&amp;Tonics) has discussed the importance of ph in cleansers for some time now, although I am bad at checking. I just think "ooh feels so soft and foamy!" when I use a cleanser, not "WHAT IS THE PH OF THIS" although I've got some testing strips on my amazon wishlist ready to go lol...
> 
> I need to be more diligent about that. It is really important.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested in reading more about it:http://www.skinandtonics.com/the-importance-of-fatty-acids-ph-moisture-barrier-how-i-eliminated-my-acne-decreased-my-skin-sensitivity/


I only found out about PH testing recently too from a blog too (http://picoprince.com/) 

So insightful and I switched my cleanser after reading a review from there. 

Have you guys tried a powder cleanser? It's a cleanser in the form of a powder that turns into a foam cleanser when you add some water to it. 

It feels soft and clean, but your skin is still very hydrated, not feeling that tightness afterwards! 

I always love trying new, innovative products and I'm so glad I decided to give this one a try.


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 8, 2014)

Just curious... How often do you guys use sheet masks? 

And what kind?

I don't like using sheet masks that are too cheap, because I felt that they leave my skin too sticky and doesn't really do much on my face anyways.... 

Want to know what else is out there.


----------



## had706 (Dec 8, 2014)

ychungelle said:


> Just curious... How often do you guys use sheet masks?
> 
> And what kind?
> 
> ...


I use them at least 3 times a week. I hate ones that leave me sticky too and hate ones that have too much essence and drip down my neck! My favorite masks are bio cellulose ones but they are pricey. I like hydrogel ones too - so far Innisfree are my favorite but usually I just use the cotton/pulp ones. I recently starting using the Innisfree skin solution masks and they are great! Very hydrating and my face feels great after I use them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

Heads up for people who like the 7 second morning sheets, Wishtrend has them for 20.23 with free shipping right now.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Heads up for people who like the 7 second morning sheets, Wishtrend has them for 20.23 with free shipping right now.


I saw that email today and immediately ordered them. What a great deal!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Heads up for people who like the 7 second morning sheets, Wishtrend has them for 20.23 with free shipping right now.


Ohhh man consider me enabled! I'm on my last tub and I'm using them sparingly! Thanks so much!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

ychungelle said:


> Just curious... How often do you guys use sheet masks?
> 
> And what kind?
> 
> ...


I use them every other day and really I have so many in my collection that there isn't a particular brand that I use frequently, although I have a LOT of My Beauty Diary masks, but who doesn't? lol

I buy a lot of snail masks as well as any venom masks I can find. I've also grabbed the really great deals on Rose Rose shop where they have 10 masks for around $2, and they've actually all been excellent for me!

I find that if a mask leaves my skin a bit sticky, I have a little trick to fix it.

Once I take of the mask, I massage in whats left of the essence and wait for it to dry. If my skin is still sticky, I will use a mist or a spray essence. I mist it on my face first, and then spritz a cotton round with more essence and gently swipe my face. Gets rid of any sticky residue!


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 8, 2014)

had706 said:


> I use them at least 3 times a week. I hate ones that leave me sticky too and hate ones that have too much essence and drip down my neck! My favorite masks are bio cellulose ones but they are pricey. I like hydrogel ones too - so far Innisfree are my favorite but usually I just use the cotton/pulp ones. I recently starting using the Innisfree skin solution masks and they are great! Very hydrating and my face feels great after I use them.


Oh I tried hydrogel one for the first time as a sample, and I loved it. Prefered them to regular sheet masks because they stick to my face better, more neatly and tightly. 

I didn't know Innisfree had a hydrogel mask. I will definately check them out!


----------



## DANACHOI (Dec 9, 2014)

How do you guys feel about organic face/ sheet mask? 

Like cut-out Wakame "sheet" Mask? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2830327/Sake-eye-creams-sea-kelp-face-sheets-beauty-mists-fermented-porridge-oats-latest-bizarre-cosmetic-trends-come-Far-East.html


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

I went on TesterKorea and saw the Tonymoly Banana items. They are SO adorable!


----------



## amatissima (Dec 10, 2014)

Have you guys used Innisfree volcano pack? Does it work? And where can I buy them online in the US?


----------



## amatissima (Dec 10, 2014)

DANACHOI said:


> How do you guys feel about organic face/ sheet mask?
> 
> Like cut-out Wakame "sheet" Mask?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2830327/Sake-eye-creams-sea-kelp-face-sheets-beauty-mists-fermented-porridge-oats-latest-bizarre-cosmetic-trends-come-Far-East.html


Sounds very interesting!

I wanna check it out! But can't find the link to see that sheet mask.... Do they sell them in the US? or just in Korea?


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 11, 2014)

TK is selling the ElleGirl I Say Tint You Say Gloss for a decent price. I think some ladies on here mentioned before that they wanted to try it so I thought I'd let you all know. I love the Rock Berry color which I reviewed and I'm thinking of picking up the Electric Pink ^^


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Has anyone else seen this new box? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pnoBKK_q18

$55 for 7 full sized products seems very pricey, especially if the products she's writing on the board represent what is going to be in there. Of course, it's shipping out of Canada so chunk of that price would be the shipping cost. Curious to see what's going to be in it, but I'm not buying it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone else seen this new box? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pnoBKK_q18
> 
> $55 for 7 full sized products seems very pricey, especially if the products she's writing on the board represent what is going to be in there. Of course, it's shipping out of Canada so chunk of that price would be the shipping cost. Curious to see what's going to be in it, but I'm not buying it.


Yeah that's a little pricey for a box of unknowns. I mean memebox are unknowns too but they're also 23-29.00. I'll sit this out for awhile, especially since there's no web site set up or anything.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm actually annoyed that she dissed unknown brand as if they're not as good as flipping tonymoly and etude house, which are essentially drugstore brands. There are SO many unknown brands that have now become known because of memebox. (skinfactory, DUH! LOL) Brands that are indie or not ridiculously over-hyped can still be amazing. and Etude House and TonyMoly can/and do still have some so-so products.

Not to mention...can she not bother to start a website of some sort? "Send $55 to my paypal account" uhhh no. no honey. Your "year" in korea doesn't make you an expert on korean cosmetics.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm actually annoyed that she dissed unknown brand as if they're not as good as flipping tonymoly and etude house, which are essentially drugstore brands. There are SO many unknown brands that have now become known because of memebox. (skinfactory, DUH! LOL) Brands that are indie or not ridiculously over-hyped can still be amazing. and Etude House and TonyMoly can/and do still have some so-so products.
> 
> Not to mention...can she not bother to start a website of some sort? "Send $55 to my paypal account" uhhh no. no honey. Your "year" in korea doesn't make you an expert on korean cosmetics.


You just put into words EVERY THING that bothered me here. I find etude house and tony moly far inferior to brands that I've discovered through memebox that are far higher cost and better all around. And no I won't be sending money to your paypal just because. Nope bit gonna happen. 55.00 for 100.00 of unknown stuff is really not a great deal after memebox IMHO.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> You just put into words EVERY THING that bothered me here. I find etude house and tony moly far inferior to brands that I've discovered through memebox that are far higher cost and better all around. And no I won't be sending money to your paypal just because. Nope bit gonna happen. 55.00 for 100.00 of unknown stuff is really not a great deal after memebox IMHO.


Yea it's not even a remotely good deal. If it were a larger company doing this (ala the peach and lily box) I would trust that they could secure some great products with companies they personally work with. 

I know exactly what this girl did. She most likely used an account that has access to a 20% off deal on testerkorea (that tiered levels thing they have on their site offers up to 20% off) and bought already cheap items in bulk with a 20% discount. 

Yea no thanks. I've said it a million times, I could start a kbeauty box the exact same way, but pass the discount to the subscribers instead of making it pure profit. Everyone is jumping on the kbeauty bandwagon after seeing memebox's success, and assumes that we all must be so mystified by korean products and have no idea what's actually valuable and what isn't...and more importantly, that we have no idea what testerkorea and roseroseshop are. lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 11, 2014)

Haha, yup! I too can order 100 bucks worth of stuff for 55.00 by using sales on those sites. The only difference is that it would be stuff I'd be guaranteed to like and want! Kinda like oh sheet mask, thought he could jump on the bandwagon, nope, nope, nope. I mean, I wish her well but it seems pretty fly by night and unformed without a website to at least add a little legitimacy to it.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Or shes digging through her piles of memebox stuff and adding it randomly to a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

Speaking of which, I just found out that oh sheet mask is closing it's doors...which I'm definitely not surprised about lol


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh and I also think it's hilarious that this girl made her video look so important and business-like by just writing names of random popular brands that you can buy at Urban Outfitters.

I can't even. I'm actually curious to see what she's going to put in this box, not going to lie. 

Seriously if I wasn't so overwhelmed the idea of starting a kbeauty subscription wouldn't be a completely horrible idea considering how much I've learned being a customer and a blogging partner with so many of them lol. Like...we're not asking for much. Value, honesty, good customer service and good curation. It's not that hard people!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Speaking of which, I just found out that oh sheet mask is closing it's doors...which I'm definitely not surprised about lol


I am hoping they will make an announcement that they are closing their business so people who does not read reddit or here will know. Unless they already posted it.

I am really mean but I am glad they are closing their business. He needs to learn more about running a business and tone down his attitude before  restarting a business.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, that guy a)didn't know his market b ) was a bad businessman and c) shot himself in the foot with his badmouthing bloggers publicly.  Dope.  We can RUIN you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Respect the blogging community.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

someone asked on that site for the vlogger launching her own box if she could state what was in the box.  Her response



> Hi there! This box contains 7 full size products. A good mix of makeup, skincare and other beauty products. It's meant to be a mystery box. So why ruin the surprise?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know if you have any other questions



I so want to write this



> I would think that for $55.00 people would want to know what they are getting.  That is a huge chunk of $$ for someone who doesn't even have a store front.   Sorry, but tony moly, etude house, missha - aren't worth $55.00 for 7 products.  You can go to their own websites or beautynetkorea.com and pick up on their sales there.  You can get a 20% discount at some of these sites.    It probably would go better if you did disclose the items in the box.



but I won't.  Last time I snipped at that oh my sheets guy, I was called a witch and rude - on FB memebox addicts site.   yeah, I admit to being a witch - but only for good reasons.   that sheets guy was awful.

edited to add - it is strange that I can use harsher swear words that the b - itch word, but MUT changes it to witch!! hahaha


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@MissJexie So many people get defensive when I refer to Tony Moly and Etude House as drugstore level brands, but it's not as though I think that reflects their general quality. But really, I love Memebox for the unknown brands and products. Those are the ones that tend to usually be really high value as well. People constantly comment about how the "brand" prices on Memebox are more "realistic" but it's really just the fact that those are their retail values.

And let's be honest...Memebox has the relationship that no newbie is going to get. They also have the convenience of being WITHIN Korea, and having a great reputation within the country, while also being able to offer companies access to the US market.

I could go onto KoreaDepart, TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop and put together $300 retail worth of items for $50. Why on earth would people pay $55 for $100 retail? Wow. She could be make quite the killing.

Curious to see how this plays out...I haven't seen a car crash since....Well, Oh Sheet Mask.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

On a happier note, I'd like to say Testerkorea got back to me to say they might organize a big sale on their site by the end of the month. They didn't give me any extra details though.

I wanted to put an order through, but I won't be home last week of Dec till some time in Jan so that could be a prob esp since its Christmas season. Thats good news, I can expand my wishlist till then..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

beauteque is running a "beauty bar" - where you can pick your own makeup colors (they have 2 choices for each category) for 24.99!  Really nice - if I wasn't overloaded with makeup, I would do this!

http://www.beauteque.com/makeup-bar-1/


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 12, 2014)

ychungelle said:


> I only found out about PH testing recently too from a blog too (http://picoprince.com/)
> 
> So insightful and I switched my cleanser after reading a review from there.
> 
> ...


yes i've tried the cleansing powder from fancl!! it felt quite cool at first, got quite annoying in the end, and the foaming process wasn't consistent (sometimes i was able to create a lot of foam, sometimes not), and in the end, it was too dry for my face, so i stopped using it....


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2014)

So I purchased a 3 month OH SHIT MASK sub for a friend.

I didn't cancel it because she didn't care the masks were from China.

But now that they are closing, I wouldn't hold my breath for an automatic refund.

Any thoughts of who to contact?

thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

my bnk haul came today.  All of the items in the lower right hand corner, including the tonymoly delight &amp; clean it zero minis, were free samples




this is the club clio lipstick that I was drooling over at memebox - where they sold it for over 20.00.  I got it for half that price at BNK.  Color 7 Some





hard to see the details with the cat chu but it is cute!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

That's another crappy thing about Memebox!!  The samples they send are few and far between and they suck!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> On a happier note, I'd like to say Testerkorea got back to me to say they might organize a big sale on their site by the end of the month. They didn't give me any extra details though.
> 
> I wanted to put an order through, but I won't be home last week of Dec till some time in Jan so that could be a prob esp since its Christmas season. Thats good news, I can expand my wishlist till then..


I noticed you were a part of Tiffany's TesterKorea group so if they're doing a sale that extra 20% off is going to be fantastic! LOL



LisaLeah said:


> So I purchased a 3 month OH SHIT MASK sub for a friend.
> 
> I didn't cancel it because she didn't care the masks were from China.
> 
> ...


If they were a good company they would refund any months that she didn't receive automatically. I would see if you can contact them via the website. https://www.ohsheetmask.com/?page_id=391 Maybe they'll just send your friend 3 months worth of masks in one chunk or something, who knows? But hopefully they get back to you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 13, 2014)

Is anyone else still waiting for their Etude House order from Nov. 5th/6th? It's been over a months and I think many people got their order by now and I'm still waiting. It still says "origin post is preparing shipment" =/


----------



## seachange (Dec 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my bnk haul came today. All of the items in the lower right hand corner, including the tonymoly delight &amp; clean it zero minis, were free samples


Lovely haul, @@biancardi, I've been eyeing the scrub foam and the spot treatment since innisfree opened their world shop, but my skin has been behaving well lately, both are still on my 'to buy' list.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

seachange said:


> Lovely haul, @@biancardi, I've been eyeing the scrub foam and the spot treatment since innisfree opened their world shop, but my skin has been behaving well lately, both are still on my 'to buy' list.


this is my second purchase of the scrub foam - I love this stuff - it isn't that harsh and foams up nicely.  Since my apple scrub (the one that was in snow white box) is not easily found, but innisfree is, this is a great sub for it - it is a bit more exfoliating than the apple scrub, so I do not recommend it for those with really dry skin.

the spot treatment I got as a sample and I am always looking for more spot treatments!  It is totally unfair that I have to combat wrinkles and zits at the same time.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 13, 2014)

So I just got a shipping notification for the infamous KPop Beauty Box. 

Let's see if all the wait was worth it! (doubtful lol)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I just got a shipping notification for the infamous KPop Beauty Box.
> 
> Let's see if all the wait was worth it! (doubtful lol)


I wonder if that's the weird shipping notification I received today. Was it a woman's name not a company name?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I wonder if that's the weird shipping notification I received today. Was it a woman's name not a company name?


Yep...that's the one! lol

I knew it was run by only one person...a little weary abotu it but hey- at least it's shipping!


----------



## theglitterchic (Dec 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is the club clio lipstick that I was drooling over at memebox - where they sold it for over 20.00.  I got it for half that price at BNK.  Color 7 Some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lipstick is so beautiful! I've been so drawn to purple lately...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh...my goodness. 

I got my K Pop Beauty Box today and I'm pretty sure we all just got ripped off and the woman who runs this is running away with our money laughing.

Mind you this box was $29.99 plus $8.64 shipping. No joke.

Here is what I got:



Spoiler






1. Etude House Silk Scarf Repair Hair Essence

2. Etude House Sweet Recipe All Over Color Blush

3. Innisfree Green Tea Hydro Gel Mask

4. Innisfree No Sebum Mineral Powder

5. Innisfree Second Skin Mask

6. Holika Holika Pig-Nose Black Head Kit



Their "retail total" for everything comes to $56.66, which is hilarious.

Awful. Just awful.

(mind you this wouldn't be a bad box if it was like $15-$20 with free shipping (kind of like a beauteque BB bag) but this was almost $40 shipped.)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

oh my....


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh my....


Yep. 

VERY quick googling shows me the value to be in the mid $30's. Which could vary depending on where you buy stuff, but still.

The box was $30, nevermind the ridiculous shipping cost.

The box it came in was HUGE, and actually nice and sturdy for storage. But it was 90% (no joke...) full of pink shreds of paper that stuck to EVERYTHING. They also put the pink shreds on TOP of the products so I had to dig for everything and make a huge mess.

I'll be totally open in saying I recieved this box for just the shipping cost for purpose of review, but I'm not happy. Not at all. I'm so glad I didn't suggest this box to my readers or I'd be so embarassed


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow...that is just unfair. You are right it would be worth it for $20 including shipping. Maybe.

For what it's worth, the Innisfree powder is great. I carry one in my bag and love it.

And I am obsessed with the Innisfree Hydrogel masks. They are the best!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

oh my goodness.. that's a kind of depressing box..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie That silly photo they posted on their Facebook with sample sizes in it, discouraged TONS of people. I'm so glad I was one of those people that saw that and thought "If this is how they want to represent themselves...I am not risking it until the first box was released."

Yikes. @@Krystyn Lowe must be pretty annoyed right about now as well. 

Between this and Oh Sh** Mask....

I'm suddenly feeling much more cautious about such things.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow...that is just unfair. You are right it would be worth it for $20 including shipping. Maybe.
> 
> For what it's worth, the Innisfree powder is great. I carry one in my bag and love it.
> 
> And I am obsessed with the Innisfree Hydrogel masks. They are the best!


That's good to hear!

I think that's what makes this box such a bummer- these aren't terrible products by any means, it's just such a low value and such a small amount of product for what people paid for it. I just couldn't be confident in recommending this box to anyone after this. You'd think they'd want to start off with a bang and not a thud.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie Totally agree. As you said it would be an OK box for half the price or less.

And speaking of Oh Sh** Mask @@cfisher

I emailed them to find out the status of the 3 month gift sub I purchased.

He answered right away and said the December box is shipping now and he would gladly reimburse me for the last 2 months if I wanted to cancel.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie Totally agree. As you said it would be an OK box for half the price or less.
> 
> And speaking of Oh Sh** Mask @@cfisher
> 
> ...


Well dang! That's actually surprising, and REALLY good news!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

@@LisaLeah That sounds so confusing. So are they not closing down business then?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> @@LisaLeah That sounds so confusing. So are they not closing down business then?


This was the email I received from him late last night.

Hours after I emailed btw...Oh and I bought a sub for Dec/Jan/Feb

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for the mail.

We're no longer taking new orders after the December box, but of course we're fulfilling orders that have been made already if they're multiple/future subscriptions.

Items are listed as Out of Stock on the website etc.. We're not gonna just disappear and not inform anyone!

I'm currently sending out tracking details for the December box as well informing subscribers etc..

Your tracking details for the Dec box are below, but if you're concerned and would like to cancel the 2 future boxes just let us know and we'll do that for you, but you can be assured every order will be fulfilled.

The tracking reference for the Dec box is (then he gave me my tracking number)


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Hahahaha. I guess we won't know what's going on with them for awhile. Thanks for the update though, I was really curious about that! 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I really do think this means that Paypal shut them down for new payments. But of course they want to fill all current orders, that's a huge chunk of change I'm sure as far as profit goes!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Ahhhh That's good that they are fulfilling their current orders and not taking in new payments. Hopefully your upcoming boxes are decent.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> @@LisaLeah Ahhhh That's good that they are fulfilling their current orders and not taking in new payments. Hopefully your upcoming boxes are decent.


Considering the money is guaranteed. I don't see them "stepping up their game' now.


----------



## had706 (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow I'm so glad I didn't get that Kpoop beauty box. That is ridiculous for the price unless the price of cut up paper went up. Lol. Why is it so hard to curate a good reasonably priced Kbeauty box?!?!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Considering the money is guaranteed. I don't see them "stepping up their game' now.


Well I am not holding out too much hope for their upcoming boxes to be great. But I do hope for the sake of those who already paid to get some okay masks from other countries instead of just all Chinese knockoffs again.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

had706 said:


> Wow I'm so glad I didn't get that Kpoop beauty box. That is ridiculous for the price unless the price of cut up paper went up. Lol. Why is it so hard to curate a good reasonably priced Kbeauty box?!?!


The sad truth is...It isn't. 

The issue is, places like Oh Sh** Mask and this KPop Beauty Box....Are obviously far more focused on profit than anything else.

I'm all for small businesses, but I'm starting to think that when it comes to stuff like this...If it's not a company, then I need to see a box or two before I consider taking the risk. And I'm clearly not the most fiscally responsible person, so that says a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 15, 2014)

That beauty box is so bad for the price! I would be really mad if I paid almost $40 for that crap!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 15, 2014)

After all the hype for the year and hints that box is shocking for the price . I hope they listen to feed back and learn they need to do cheaper price for that type of product .

I can see next year seeing loads of boxes coming up and it all to make a quick buck.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

I gauge all small business beauty boxes on Beauteque, honestly. 

They're a very small company, yet they provide a good value and well curated beauty bags in my opinion. They can't be ridiculously high valued like Memebox since they're in the US and don't have the same connections, but I think they do a great job for what they have and keep the prices as low as possible to pass the value on to the customer.

If a kbeauty box doesn't come close to the value or curation of beatueque, they have no excuse.

Honestly, ANY of us could curate a beauty box using tester korea or rose rose's great prices (and even better when you have an account with testerkorea that gives the extra 20% off) and give a good value to customers. It's just absurd.

Even the new "3b box" isn't that great. I mean, it's $12, so from what I've seen it's not a bad box for the price, but I don't need tiny samples. I have plenty, y'know?

SIGH. If this market wasn't so saturated and I had more capital I'd have a damn box already lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Considering the money is guaranteed. I don't see them "stepping up their game' now.


I feel the same way.

So I asked him to please cancel my 2 future boxes.

December is just shipping now, so It won't be here until Jan.


----------



## had706 (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I gauge all small business beauty boxes on Beauteque, honestly.
> 
> They're a very small company, yet they provide a good value and well curated beauty bags in my opinion. They can't be ridiculously high valued like Memebox since they're in the US and don't have the same connections, but I think they do a great job for what they have and keep the prices as low as possible to pass the value on to the customer.
> 
> ...


Yes! I know I read that Beauteque started out with like $5K of seed money which is nothing and they manage to curate nice bags that are a good deal and I've been thrilled with. Seriously if I had more time I could curate something nice! I'd start slow and just limit the number of subscriptions while it grew. I love the sub box model but it gets frustrating when you see companies taking advantage!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie That silly photo they posted on their Facebook with sample sizes in it, discouraged TONS of people. I'm so glad I was one of those people that saw that and thought "If this is how they want to represent themselves...I am not risking it until the first box was released."
> 
> Yikes. @@Krystyn Lowe must be pretty annoyed right about now as well.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, not happy! Below what a crap box. I'm sure I could get this all for 20-25 bucks and I fibtbeven want half of it. What a JOKE! So pissed I paid 40.00 for this. Just WOW! Rip.off.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Oh yeah, not happy! Below what a crap box. I'm sure I could get this all for 20-25 bucks and I fibtbeven want half of it. What a JOKE! So pissed I paid 40.00 for this. Just WOW! Rip.off.


Oh wow. I only JUST now realized that there was a shipping charge on top of everything else. That's like a Memebox value set with a promo code.

I'd rather get Petit Treasures and CP2 than that box.

How can they put out such a horrible box as their first box? I feel like we should start taking bets as to whether or not they'll make it to month 2. (I'm hoping not).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh wow. I only JUST now realized that there was a shipping charge on top of everything else. That's like a Memebox value set with a promo code.
> 
> I'd rather get Petit Treasures and CP2 than that box.
> 
> How can they put out such a horrible box as their first box? I feel like we should start taking bets as to whether or not they'll make it to month 2. (I'm hoping not).


I just wrote them an email nicely explaining how crap this box was! They need to drop the price drastically or no one will buy! Yeah if your box makes CPM2 look good theres a prob! Lol.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just wrote them an email nicely explaining how crap this box was! They need to drop the price drastically or no one will buy! Yeah if your box makes CPM2 look good theres a prob! Lol.


I just realized I'd even take the CP2 solo box over this.

That's really just amazing to me, that shouldn't even be possible. And for $40? ...We know where most of that money went.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 15, 2014)

The kpop beauty box is actually very much in keeping with the main trends of kpop this year: exploitation and people walking away from bad deals. What an incredible mess. I could give a small child an iPad, $30 in a PayPal account, and set them up on BNK and they would put together a better, more substantial box. This box had a _kickstarter _to fundraise before they even sold to the public--what on earth happened&gt;?&gt;?

I used to sell limited runs of kpop-themed boxes in my ebay shop (the sales funded blog giveaways) and the thing that I learned is that the profit margin on a good box is whisper slim and good curation requires insane amounts of work. My aim was to price the boxes so that if one out of 10 went AWOL thanks to the post office or customs I could refund the money without going into the negative overall--that slim. People who start up box or bag companies and hope to make a profit from the first box/bag are basically going to fail fast. Memebox for sure bled money for a long time until they became popular--but they stuck around because they were in it for the long haul. It looks like Beauteque has a similarly very very modest profit margin on their bags. The shortsightedness of stuff like this kpop box is unreal. Eh--at least they're on trend for 2014.


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 15, 2014)

Ugh I bought the damn Kpop box...I feel so ripped off! I totally regret taking a risk on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

....


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2014)

Just a quick update to let you know that my Oh Sheet Mask sub was refunded literally moments after I emailed them. So they are on it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 16, 2014)

Just opened my KPop box, yuck, it's worse in person! @@MissJexie weren't early orders supposed to receive a free gift?? Was that the two lousy packets of tea? LOL!!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Just opened my KPop box, yuck, it's worse in person! @@MissJexie weren't early orders supposed to receive a free gift?? Was that the two lousy packets of tea? LOL!! . It's laugh or cry, lesson learned! What a lame pile o' crud!


oh my gosh I saw someone's picture of their box and the "free gift." That's seriously a slap in the face. Some tea bags?! THATS THE FREE GIFT?!

Ugh...just...

I can't even. I just can't.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oh my gosh I saw someone's picture of their box and the "free gift." That's seriously a slap in the face. Some tea bags?! THATS THE FREE GIFT?!
> 
> Ugh...just...
> 
> I can't even. I just can't.


Was THAT the free gift? Oh god, lololol I can't either! Geez!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oh my gosh I saw someone's picture of their box and the "free gift." That's seriously a slap in the face. Some tea bags?! THATS THE FREE GIFT?!
> 
> Ugh...just...
> 
> I can't even. I just can't.


what made me laugh is someone on IG is so excited over this and stated that memebox got some competition!

hahaha


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what made me laugh is someone on IG is so excited over this and stated that memebox got some competition!
> 
> hahaha


They must be in cahoots with the person behind the box, Right? I mean, is it possible for ANYONE to believe that's a good deal? I get that to an extent it's a matter of perspective....But....

@@Krystyn Lowe ...That was the free gift? Tea bags? I'm surprised they didn't give instructions on preparing it and using it as a toner, to at least pretend it's skincare related.

I think Oh Sh** Mask, this, and Memebox as of late....Have all managed to cure what I previously believed to be an incurable case of FOMO.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They must be in cahoots with the person behind the box, Right? I mean, is it possible for ANYONE to believe that's a good deal? I get that to an extent it's a matter of perspective....But....
> 
> @@Krystyn Lowe ...That was the free gift? Tea bags? I'm surprised they didn't give instructions on preparing it and using it as a toner, to at least pretend it's skincare related.
> 
> I think Oh Sh** Mask, this, and Memebox as of late....Have all managed to cure what I previously believed to be an incurable case of FOMO.


there is some people trying to hype up that youtuberwho is selling her 55.00 box of 7 "upscale" items (tonymoly) on the memebox page.  Good gawd.

that woman doesn't even have a store front. How hard is it to put one up - even the oh sheets mask dude put up a store front.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there is some people trying to hype up that youtuberwho is selling her 55.00 box of 7 "upscale" items (tonymoly) on the memebox page.  Good gawd.
> 
> that woman doesn't even have a store front. How hard is it to put one up - even the oh sheets mask dude put up a store front.


I'm convinced they're in cahoots too. When I saw someone posting it all over Memebox, I was particularly annoyed. 

I know! It's such a weird thing. Is she like a "known" blogger/vlogger at all? ....Not that I can imagine taking her seriously.

It would be like someone in the US charging people $55 for boxes full of L'oreal and Revlon and then making a video trashing brands like Philosophy, Kiehl's and Yes To.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm convinced they're in cahoots too. When I saw someone posting it all over Memebox, I was particularly annoyed.
> 
> I know! It's such a weird thing. Is she like a "known" blogger/vlogger at all? ....Not that I can imagine taking her seriously.
> 
> It would be like someone in the US charging people $55 for boxes full of L'oreal and Revlon and then making a video trashing brands like Philosophy, Kiehl's and Yes To.


I mean I feel bad for those who purchase these boxes who are thinking that they are getting a good deal, maybe they don't have a lot of $$ to spend, but to be told that you are getting a really great value for your $$...

and it turns out you can get much better by purchasing at BNK for that same amount.  I wonder if there is a business to be made by doing consulting work?  haha


----------



## avarier (Dec 16, 2014)

These new boxes are hilarious. They must be counting on picking up customers who don't have any experience with korean cosmetics or know the market.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

@@biancardi That's one of the parts that really upsets me. It's completely taking advantage of people. Especially since a lot of them don't put even the retail price, they put some made up number. We laugh at Memebox prices, but they're not really doing anything wrong by listing retail. Just taking the retail and inflating it by 300% to make something look like a good deal.....Argh.

And wait...There was a kickstart behind one of those boxes? So, um, where did that money go? Clearly not into the boxes. 

(Wait, I keep hearing about shredded paper. Did any of it look like money, by any chance?)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

I spent the last few hours of my day avoiding writing blog posts, and actually researching what it would cost to create a beauty box with barely any research.

Using Rose Rose Shops wholesale section, I was able to curate a really nice box of all name brand products. There are 8 products in all. As a prototype, if I were to buy enough product to create 10 boxes and ship the items express from roseroseshop, each box would cost me about $13 out of pocket. 

So let's say I were to double the price I paid and make each box $26, and then factor shipping costs ($4 or so since it would be US only and I get a discount due to my roommate being a pro ebay seller) That would make each box $30 shipped to the customer.

I'd be making a decent profit. The box has a value of $56 retail, and the customer would be paying $30 shipped.

This is with just a couple of HOURS of work. I know there are kinks and errors to work out (ie: packaging etc) but even if there was a 20% profit at the end of it all, it would be fine. Fact of the matter is, this is DOABLE on a small amount of seed money, without ripping off and disappointing customers.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the items in the Kpop box.  If it was $15.

But $40?! for that?!  Hell no.

3b did well for their first bag but it's only $12.  We will see how things continue.  In my mind its a Asian beauty Birchbox.

Beauteque is more expensive but at least there are full sizes.  It's hard when you hold up their bags to a Memebox but they're doing pretty well.  Still some kinks to work out but at least they're sending fun stuff and they ship to Europe and Canada.

I am just so glad I dodged that Kpop box bullet.  I was so put off by the insane email I got from that girl, there was no way I was giving her any money.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

Beauteque is getting my business for a monthly sub when they open those up.   memebox doesn't give a rip anymore about their global shop ~ and sorry, the excuses that the new year will be better is just that ~ an excuse.  2 months now this has been going on with memebox ~ lack of boxes, repeat products, soon-to-be-expired items, 1/2 of the boxes are just awful, this push for their own brand and total lack of communication with customers. 

Don't get me wrong, I will still purchase memboxes (never say never), but I am looking at beauteque now ~ I would love to see them thrive and grow.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I spent the last few hours of my day avoiding writing blog posts, and actually researching what it would cost to create a beauty box with barely any research.
> 
> Using Rose Rose Shops wholesale section, I was able to curate a really nice box of all name brand products. There are 8 products in all. As a prototype, if I were to buy enough product to create 10 boxes and ship the items express from roseroseshop, each box would cost me about $13 out of pocket.
> 
> ...


I would totally buy your beauty box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I would totally buy your beauty box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As much as the thought has tempted me over the past few months, I know better. LOL I don't think I could handle the criticism and the not-pleasing-everyone thing.

Not enough profit in the beauty box business to make the intense amount of stress close to worth it, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I spent the last few hours of my day avoiding writing blog posts, and actually researching what it would cost to create a beauty box with barely any research.
> 
> Using Rose Rose Shops wholesale section, I was able to curate a really nice box of all name brand products. There are 8 products in all. As a prototype, if I were to buy enough product to create 10 boxes and ship the items express from roseroseshop, each box would cost me about $13 out of pocket.
> 
> ...


I saw some people talking about creating a co-op for buying in bulk from rrs, testerkorea, etc not too long ago on /r/asianbeauty. I love the idea but it would take a while to start up and you would have to start really small. It seemed like a better direction to go in than making a sub box anyway, ha.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I saw some people talking about creating a co-op for buying in bulk from rrs, testerkorea, etc not too long ago on /r/asianbeauty. I love the idea but it would take a while to start up and you would have to start really small. It seemed like a better direction to go in than making a sub box anyway, ha.


A blogger (SampleHime) currently has an account with TesterKorea that has earned a 20% off all orders status, so she has a facebook group where people can order through her account to keep the 20% off discount going and to give everyone a great discount, which I plan on using in the near future to stock up on some goodies! I think it's a good idea to do something like that with the wholesale stuff on roserose since their prices are already so low! 

I do get the feeling from seeing some kbeauty boxes as well as some of the inventory from the US-based kbeauty shops that lots of them take advantage of the roseroseshop wholesale idea, which is smart. However I'm at a point where I want to buy specific things for my collection rather than getting a ton of random items, so kbeauty sub boxes are less of an interest to me lately. I still will get them for blogging purposes, but the fact that I get rid of 80% of what I get and I still have too much tells me that I need to start slowing down and being more purposeful with what I buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm with Biancardi . I'm setting up a monthly sub for 2015 with beauteque. I've looked at the bags and seriously not paid too much notice with all the meme boxes . But I spoke to them and said harlot of beauty always raves about the company so they emailed me and I'm going to use them . As lip factory inc box is no more I simply replace an American sub for an American sub. Looking forward to starting using this company more actually. I think memebox had dug their hole and I will see what boxes come out . But I can't see lots of releases a month next year .


----------



## Winnie Ba (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm a skincare adviser for an Asian skincare company. Feel free to ask me any questions you have regarding Asian skincare!


----------



## moosie (Dec 17, 2014)

So I just ordered two sets of My Beauty Diary sheet masks from Beauteque.  They have free shipping on all orders today only (with code), and I bought two on sale boxes (Aloe and Hyaluronic Acid) for $11.68 a box.  How are MBD sheet masks?  I've never used them.  I'm fine with drugstore-ish brands, as I've enjoyed many PureDerm and Sally's Box masks. 

I probably should have asked this before I bought, but I'm impatient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

MBD sheets are nice. I like them a lot - the red wine is one of my favorites and my mom loves it too!


----------



## moosie (Dec 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> MBD sheets are nice. I like them a lot - the red wine is one of my favorites and my mom loves it too!


Thank you and good to hear!

Y'all, I'm down to two sheet masks on-hand.  Yikes.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 17, 2014)

Innisfree is having a 5+5 deal on their hydro-gel masks and I just can't resist their deals anymore. They still have the 3+3 packs, and 2+2 hand lotions as well as the 1+1 lip treatments. This is going to be a big order.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I may well do the beauteque bag also. I have an order placed with them now for the Tra La La travel bag and they've been delightful to work with. Also, they're having a Hanukkah sale, and having a Korea-based company have a Hanukkah sale just makes me smile.

And just in case you change your mind, @MissJexie...

http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/2h1mlt/the_inner_workings_of_a_subscription_box_company/

http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/233mbh


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever had problems checking out at TesterKorea? When I go to checkout, I get an error message that says "We're sorry, an internal error occurred that prevents the request to complete." I really want to place an order!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 17, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Innisfree is having a 5+5 deal on their hydro-gel masks and I just can't resist their deals anymore. They still have the 3+3 packs, and 2+2 hand lotions as well as the 1+1 lip treatments. This is going to be a big order.


no i spent and bought way too much from them since black friday


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Has anyone ever had problems checking out at TesterKorea? When I go to checkout, I get an error message that says "We're sorry, an internal error occurred that prevents the request to complete." I really want to place an order!


I think a while ago I had similar issues. I can't for the life of me remember how I fixed it, since it was almost a year ago. Possibly try using another browser, or contact them to see if they can help?



Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm with Biancardi . I'm setting up a monthly sub for 2015 with beauteque. I've looked at the bags and seriously not paid too much notice with all the meme boxes . But I spoke to them and said harlot of beauty always raves about the company so they emailed me and I'm going to use them . As lip factory inc box is no more I simply replace an American sub for an American sub. Looking forward to starting using this company more actually. I think memebox had dug their hole and I will see what boxes come out . But I can't see lots of releases a month next year .


I'm really excited for this more organized monthly service they're about to launch, since before their bags have been every other month or kind of random. Elina (the CEO) promised 7 items per bag and a value between $65 and $85.

3 months is $24 per month

6 months is $24 per month

12 months is $22 per month

From the e-mail I got from Elina:

SHIPPING:
-we ship to US, Canada, and Europe mailing addresses
-US ($3.95/m)
-Canada ($5.95/m)
-Europe ($8.95/m)
The reason we increased shipping prices is because with these new prices, we will be able to send larger/heavier products.
 
So I'm very intrigued. They've never let me down in the past, so I'm very excited to see what they will have in store!


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 17, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Innisfree is having a 5+5 deal on their hydro-gel masks and I just can't resist their deals anymore. They still have the 3+3 packs, and 2+2 hand lotions as well as the 1+1 lip treatments. This is going to be a big order.


They also have gift w/ purchase sets and buy 3 get 3 capsule packs. I recently got my order and I love the capsule sleeping packs ^^


----------



## starry101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Question about whitening products...

I received a few whitening products in recent Memeboxes, I saw people in unboxings say they just use them as another cream/moisturizer even thought they don't needed the whitening part. I was trying to do some research and I found some sources that the chemicals for whitening products can be damaging to your skin unless it's a natural product. Since I don't need them for the whitening effect, should I be avoiding them or is the whitening thing just a marketing gimmick? 

Thanks!!


----------



## starry101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Looked up Beauteque and saw they had a free shipping code, it worked for Canada shipping! Bought 3 bags... and here I was telling myself I was not going to buy anything more since I have Memebox overload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not sure what the problem was on TesterKorea, but it let me place an order on my laptop for some reason (not my desktop). I am not sure how their prices compare to the other sites, but I was able to get a lot of stuff I wanted to try for about $75 shipped. More expensive than Memebox obviously, but at least I know what I am getting and won't be disappointed!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 18, 2014)

@@BlackMagicRose You grabbed two of the items I'm waiting to hear reviews about before buying. Please let us know if the Mizon Night Repair Ampoule and the Tony Moly Banana Sleeping Pack are any good.

I'm drowning in stuff, can't make room for them unless someone can tell me they're great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Cutie And Her Beauty (Dec 18, 2014)

Do any of you Cuties know what has been the cutest korean/asian packaging fb you have seen?I just adore cute packaging but it's so hard to find for me,maybe a subscription box that isn't memebox?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I am not sure what the problem was on TesterKorea, but it let me place an order on my laptop for some reason (not my desktop). I am not sure how their prices compare to the other sites, but I was able to get a lot of stuff I wanted to try for about $75 shipped. More expensive than Memebox obviously, but at least I know what I am getting and won't be disappointed!


Ahh yay! I'm glad you got to finally make an order! They have great prices on testerkorea. Personally I think they have THE best behind RoseRoseShop, but TK has much better shipping prices in my opinion. Plus they have a much better selection than a lot of other shops!



Cutie And Her Beauty said:


> Do any of you Cuties know what has been the cutest korean/asian packaging fb you have seen?I just adore cute packaging but it's so hard to find for me,maybe a subscription box that isn't memebox?


cutest packaging fb? As in facebook? 

If you're looking for brands, that's pretty hard to choose considering so many korean brands have adorable packaging. TonyMoly, Etude House, some products from thefaceshop and Holika Holika are super cute and are the "standards" for cute packing, I think!

You can check out shops like beautynetkorea, beauteque, prettyandcute, testerkorea, roseroseshop, ebay etc to find some stuff you might like!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@BlackMagicRose You grabbed two of the items I'm waiting to hear reviews about before buying. Please let us know if the Mizon Night Repair Ampoule and the Tony Moly Banana Sleeping Pack are any good.
> 
> I'm drowning in stuff, can't make room for them unless someone can tell me they're great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems


I'll definitely let you guys know how I like my stuff when it gets here!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 18, 2014)

Loving the recommendations thus far. Followed for sure. I'll relay the info to my friend in Korea.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 18, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Question about whitening products...
> 
> I received a few whitening products in recent Memeboxes, I saw people in unboxings say they just use them as another cream/moisturizer even thought they don't needed the whitening part. I was trying to do some research and I found some sources that the chemicals for whitening products can be damaging to your skin unless it's a natural product. Since I don't need them for the whitening effect, should I be avoiding them or is the whitening thing just a marketing gimmick?
> 
> Thanks!!


@@starry101 None of the products you receive in a Memebox actually whiten your skin.  It's labeled "whitening" because in Asian cultures, it's a big thing to be as pale as possible.  

However, these are not going to whiten your skin.  The two ingredients that are usually used in a "whitening" product are niacinamide and adenosine.  These will not whiten your skin, however, they are EXCELLENT at evening out your skintone.  So if you've got pigmentation issues, acne scars, age spots, etc, a "whitening" product will help with that.  They are actually very beneficial ingredients and something to look for in a good skincare product.

They won't damage your skin and a proper term for it would be "Brightening". 

So, they are safe to use, fear not!  Some of the creams may be white in color (I'm thinking that Snow White box one day whitener) and lighten the shade of your skin but that's just because it's like a foundation.  Changes the color of your skin.  And when you wash it off, there's your regular skin color again.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 18, 2014)

Cutie And Her Beauty said:


> Do any of you Cuties know what has been the cutest korean/asian packaging fb you have seen?I just adore cute packaging but it's so hard to find for me,maybe a subscription box that isn't memebox?


If you want cute, get Kawaii Box.  Super cute but not really makeup but if you're looking for a subscription box of some kind... it ships worldwide.

For Makeup specifically @@MissJexie has given you the best answers.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If you want cute, get Kawaii Box. Super cute but not really makeup but if you're looking for a subscription box of some kind... it ships worldwide.
> 
> For Makeup specifically @@MissJexie has given you the best answers.


I ordered Kawaii box at some point, dont remember doing so, pretty sure it was a middle of the night delirious purchase (like SO many). But I'm excited for it for my 15 yr old, or me, I mean, who am I kidding, it's for me, all mine!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I ordered Kawaii box at some point, dont remember doing so, pretty sure it was a middle of the night delirious purchase (like SO many). But I'm excited for it for my 15 yr old, or me, I mean, who am I kidding, it's for me, all mine!


I am restraining myself mightily from subscribing.  That stuff was so ridiculously cute.  I have my sheep shaped calendar on my desk and every time I look at it I have to smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totes adorbs...

I'm guessing my restraint won't last long, though, because seriously.  SO CUTE!

And on a skincare note...  I have the Benton Value Set sitting in my cart because I want that Skin Toner so badly.  Has anyone actually used it?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 19, 2014)

moosie said:


> So I just ordered two sets of My Beauty Diary sheet masks from Beauteque.  They have free shipping on all orders today only (with code), and I bought two on sale boxes (Aloe and Hyaluronic Acid) for $11.68 a box.  How are MBD sheet masks?  I've never used them.  I'm fine with drugstore-ish brands, as I've enjoyed many PureDerm and Sally's Box masks.
> 
> I probably should have asked this before I bought, but I'm impatient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


One of my fave brands of masks!  They're always really juicy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I like the hyaluronic acid ones the best!


----------



## moosie (Dec 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> One of my fave brands of masks!  They're always really juicy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I like the hyaluronic acid ones the best!


  Thank you!  Can't wait to rip into these once they get here. :mussical:


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got a e-mail from Wishtrend that the Skin Factory 7 Second Sheets are on sale for $20.23 with free shipping. I know there are some fans in here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Just got a e-mail from Wishtrend that the Skin Factory 7 Second Sheets are on sale for $20.23 with free shipping. I know there are some fans in here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome thanks for the update!! I'm broke due to the holidays but I love when people post about the 7 seconds sales here because that's the only time I can really buy them!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

OK Guys I HAD to share the amazing gift that @LisaLeah sent me for Christmas! I still can't even believe all of the amazing goodies! She is kind of amazing!!




First she picked out these ADORABLE cat mugs because she's knows I'm a crazy cat lady who can't live without her coffee! (SO. Cute!) And she also got me some of my all-time favorite products: Morning sheets (EEEE!), and the Pure Smile Snail hand cream and lip treatment (I'm almost out of both!).

Next is the Cloud 9 whitening cream. I'm obsessed with whitening/brightening skincare, and I've never heard of this product before, but it's awesomeness! It's fluffy (like a cloud!) and has a lovely scent. Goes on really smoothly and does a great job of whitening without looking fake or cakey.

Also included was a Skinfood Black Sugar cleansing oil, which I've had on my wishlist for a long time, and a thickening hair treatment that I desperately need due to some thinning hair issues after surgery. Plus a bunch of sample goodness and a cute tote bag that you can fold up really small into a cute little lemon pouch! 

Everything came from the site http://www.oo35mm.com which I had heard of vaguely, but I'm so excited to start browsing their site. I love that they carry Pure Smile stuff!!

Thank you again Lisa! This was definitely the BEST Christmas gift ever! I'm already implementing the cat mugs into my daily endless coffee addiction LOL &lt;3


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 20, 2014)

Those cat mugs are adorable!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 20, 2014)

You are so cute to post this @@MissJexie !

I am actually excited about the samples they included.

Sooryehan (red box) is a wonderful fermented oriental medicine brand.

It's on par w/ History of Whoo , Hanyul and Sulwahsoo

The 2 mini bottles insides are essence and serum I think.

Also the white packet that is peeking out looks like The Cure.

If so, it's worth trying. It's a cult product from Japan. (peeling gel)

And they advertise that one bottle is sold every 60 seconds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think either @@veritazy or @@Theblondeangel posted about it somewhere on this thread, as a must have.

All this talk about different products is now making me want to shop!

And I am CRAVING SALES.

Anyone know of any great holiday deals going on?

(K-beauty or Asian skincare of course!)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You are so cute to post this @@MissJexie !
> 
> I am actually excited about the samples they included.
> 
> ...


OOh I know all the samples were so exciting! I've been wanting to try stuff from Sooryehan so I'm so happy to see the samples! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And in regards to sales, I know beauteque has been doing random ones for the holidays each day, so keep an eye on their facebook/instagram etc.

Although if you're looking to do a bigger order and you have a facebook, a blogger friend of mine has a business account with Tester Korea (which gives a 20% discount on their already crazy-good prices.) If you join her facebook group, you can make an order through her to get the 20% discount. She's done it for lots of people and is super trustworthy, so if there's a big haul you've been thinking about it would be a great way to get an awesome deal!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you for the Tester Korea offer @@MissJexie

But I am going to take advantage of the Innisfree deals going on right now.

And keep my eye out for Beauteque as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OOh I know all the samples were so exciting! I've been wanting to try stuff from Sooryehan so I'm so happy to see the samples! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in regards to sales, I know beauteque has been doing random ones for the holidays each day, so keep an eye on their facebook/instagram etc.
> 
> Although if you're looking to do a bigger order and you have a facebook, a blogger friend of mine has a business account with Tester Korea (which gives a 20% discount on their already crazy-good prices.) If you join her facebook group, you can make an order through her to get the 20% discount. She's done it for lots of people and is super trustworthy, so if there's a big haul you've been thinking about it would be a great way to get an awesome deal!


Could you please pm me a link to this group? Must know about it!! Thx.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Could you please pm me a link to this group? Must know about it!! Thx.


You got it!


----------



## mollybb (Dec 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You got it!


Can you send me the link too? I was just going to place an order. That site is addicting!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You got it!


Yes, thank you! Not sure how it works yet but I'm gonna read her pinned post later!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 21, 2014)

How do you request an item on Testerkorea? I want to request the Yeon Energy Live Pack but don't really know how.

Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2014)

@crazysweet  You have to register with testerkorea and be logged in. Then go to their forums and you will see a request section for you to post your own thread

http://www.testerkorea.com/boards/forum/16/request-any-korea-product


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 21, 2014)

@@biancardi Thank you!


----------



## blinded (Dec 22, 2014)

I know it's old news ingredient wise, but why did it take so long for me to jump on the snail bandwagon? Even after falling in love with the Benton essence I didn't immediately start hauling snail based products. I was so wrong. The last couple of days I've used this cheapy snail gel from RRS on the eczema breakout on my arms and I can't believe the difference. All the scaly, red patches have almost cleared up. My prescription cream doesn't work this quickly, and the gel doesn't even contain that much snail slime. 

So, recommend me more snail based products. So far I'm loving the Benton essence and steam cream, pure smile lip treatment and Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. Anything else I must have?

ETA: I do also have a bunch of sheet masks and I'm using a snail eye cream right now too.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> I know it's old news ingredient wise, but why did it take so long for me to jump on the snail bandwagon? Even after falling in love with the Benton essence I didn't immediately start hauling snail based products. I was so wrong. The last couple of days I've used this cheapy snail gel from RRS on the eczema breakout on my arms and I can't believe the difference. All the scaly, red patches have almost cleared up. My prescription cream doesn't work this quickly, and the gel doesn't even contain that much snail slime.
> 
> So, recommend me more snail based products. So far I'm loving the Benton essence and steam cream, pure smile lip treatment and Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. Anything else I must have?
> 
> ETA: I do also have a bunch of sheet masks and I'm using a snail eye cream right now too.


I recommend ALL THE SNAILS.

LOL Seriously! I love the Pure Smile Lip treatment and the hand cream as well! The Pure Smile hand cream is actually a thinner consistency than what I normally use, but it absorbs quickly and makes my hands feel super moisturized. I've almost gone through an entire tube and I can visibly see a difference in the quality of the skin on my hands. Plus: my hands feel SO. SOFT. I use it when I wake up in the morning and before I go to bed and the results are fantastic. Plus Pure Smile is so affordable!

Usually my other recommendations would be Benton, and snail-based sheet masks, since those are the main snaily items in my routine, but you really can't go wrong!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I recommend ALL THE SNAILS.
> 
> LOL Seriously! I love the Pure Smile Lip treatment and the hand cream as well! The Pure Smile hand cream is actually a thinner consistency than what I normally use, but it absorbs quickly and makes my hands feel super moisturized. I've almost gone through an entire tube and I can visibly see a difference in the quality of the skin on my hands. Plus: my hands feel SO. SOFT. I use it when I wake up in the morning and before I go to bed and the results are fantastic. Plus Pure Smile is so affordable!
> 
> Usually my other recommendations would be Benton, and snail-based sheet masks, since those are the main snaily items in my routine, but you really can't go wrong!


I love the Mizon snail repair ampoules, actually the whole Mizon snail line. One of the K beauty online shops has free shipping on Mizon pretty much permanently, can someone job my memory which one? Lol.


----------



## had706 (Dec 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I love the Mizon snail repair ampoules, actually the whole Mizon snail line. One of the K beauty online shops has free shipping on Mizon pretty much permanently, can someone job my memory which one? Lol.


It's Rose Rose shop.


----------



## blinded (Dec 22, 2014)

I ordered some of the pure smile hand cream along with more of the lip treatment, they are taking forever to get here. I've also read great reviews of the mizon snail repair ampoule. I'll add that to my list of must have items. I just seriously can't get over the change in my skin since I started using snail products. I want to force everyone to use it.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone started a thread in the general subscription area for the 3B box? I know a couple of people here got it (judging from your blogs). I also got one out of curiosity and have wanted to talk about it with others, but have been rather frazzled recently to think straight. Last night I was so wiped out that I desperately wanted to go to bed but was having a hard time even moving from my desk. 

If no one has started on yet, I'll see about motivating myself to do it.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 22, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Has anyone started a thread in the general subscription area for the 3B box? I know a couple of people here got it (judging from your blogs). I also got one out of curiosity and have wanted to talk about it with others, but have been rather frazzled recently to think straight. Last night I was so wiped out that I desperately wanted to go to bed but was having a hard time even moving from my desk.
> 
> If no one has started on yet, I'll see about motivating myself to do it.


I almost did.  But then I didn't know if I shouldn't start it in the Memebox forum since it's not Memebox but it seems like the best  place for interested people to see it since it's kbeauty.  So then I was going to ask MissJexie to start one but I forgot to do that...

So start away and if you post the link in here, I will find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I almost did.  But then I didn't know if I shouldn't start it in the Memebox forum since it's not Memebox but it seems like the best  place for interested people to see it since it's kbeauty.  So then I was going to ask MissJexie to start one but I forgot to do that...
> 
> So start away and if you post the link in here, I will find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I went ahead and started it!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135331-3b-box-beauty-beyond-borders-asian-beauty-products-may-contain-spoilers/

I just did the intro post, though I felt wholly inadequate doing it. I'm a total newb when it comes to Asian products and mentally kick myself for the wasted knowledge opportunity during my years in Japan.

ETA: I placed it in the General Subscription forum, since that struck me as the most appropriate, seeing as it's a sub. It would have been out of place in the Meme subforum.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok TesterKorea rocks! They stocked the Yeon Hallabong stuff I requested within a day! EEK!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Ok TesterKorea rocks! They stocked the Yeon Hallabong stuff I requested within a day! EEK!


I feel a deep spiritual connection to TesterKorea LMAO

Like...they just get me and my addiction to kbeauty on another level lol

I love when they stock stuff I ask for in a 24 time frame. Seriously Kbeauty superheros over there. By far my favorite place to shop!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 24, 2014)

I just wanted to pop in to wish you all a very happy holiday...

wherever you are and whatever you celebrate.

May it be filled with lots of love, laughter and PRODUCT!

I look forward to chatting about the post Xmas sales with all of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 24, 2014)

My TesterKorea haul finally came in. I apologize if this posts huge since I've never posted a pic before. 96.00 for all of this shipped during a sale! Yippee, come to me my pretties!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi ladies...this is my first post on this thread.  BUT I had to brag somewhere on MUT about my awesome gift from my awesome brother.  A quick background: he's over in South Korea teaching English to Middle Schoolers.  He asked me a couple months ago if I have any interest in Korean skincare...obviously I said yes and he sent me all these goodies for Christmas!  (Sorry for the terrible photo quality...)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 25, 2014)

The new beauteque website for the box subscription is live now. Just signed up for the 12 month one


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 27, 2014)

I love seeing everyone's hauls! Love to hear feedback on the products when you try them all ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> The new beauteque website for the box subscription is live now. Just signed up for the 12 month one


I'm interested to see what the free gifts are that come with the bundled subscriptions.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 27, 2014)

anyone on the east coast who purchased items from testerkorea during BF - is your package stuck?  Mine tracked up until the 18th in NY customs and nothing since then.  How long before you bug testerkorea about a missing package?  they didn't ship it until the 9th, so I am not sure how long to wait or what their policy is ....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 29, 2014)

that watched pot....Anyway, my BF testerkorea order finally came today!!  Just as I placed ANOTHER TK order (haha)

This is my haul

 
THE YEON Jeju Hallabong Energy Cooling Sherbet Cream (smells like oranges! 2nd pictures shows what it looks like - it is very cooling and refreshing)
INNISFREE Mineral Single Shadow - Fall Collection in #45
INNISFREE Mineral Single Shadow - Fall Collection in #46
INNISFREE Cream Mellow Lipstick in #09 Blueberry Burgundy
INNISFREE Wine Peeling Jelly Scrub
BANILA CO Clean It Zero (I've used this before &amp; it is my HG for cleansers)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 29, 2014)

Just to let you guys know, I have a 10% off coupon for oo35mm.com which is *10ENJOY*

I've been stalking their site since LisaLeah reminded me they existed LOL I'm planning on stocking up on some Pure Smile stuff as soon as my fiance finds a new job! I've got my wishlist all ready LOL I'm glad they have some stuff on their site that others don't carry!


----------



## blinded (Dec 30, 2014)

I've become obsessed with trying to find the Pure Smile hair treatment. I haven't tried it, but I've been so happy with other Pure Smile products that I've convinced myself that I need it. Problem is, I can't find it anywhere. Looks like imokoko used to carry it, but they don't right now. Other than Japan Gift Bay, does anyone know any Japanese based stores?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've become obsessed with trying to find the Pure Smile hair treatment. I haven't tried it, but I've been so happy with other Pure Smile products that I've convinced myself that I need it. Problem is, I can't find it anywhere. Looks like imokoko used to carry it, but they don't right now. Other than Japan Gift Bay, does anyone know any Japanese based stores?


blinded, have you requested it from testerkorea?  I went there the other day, made some requests, from cheapo items to more middle of the road items, and within one day, I got the links to order it.

if you have never requested from testerkorea, it is so easy.  Just  registered if you already haven't, log in and then go to the forums.  There is a WANT forum and just start a new thread with your items - if you have links to the products, that is also helpful to make sure they get the correct item..


----------



## blinded (Dec 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> blinded, have you requested it from testerkorea?  I went there the other day, made some requests, from cheapo items to more middle of the road items, and within one day, I got the links to order it.
> 
> if you have never requested from testerkorea, it is so easy.  Just  registered if you already haven't, log in and then go to the forums.  There is a WANT forum and just start a new thread with your items - if you have links to the products, that is also helpful to make sure they get the correct item..


I haven't because I was worried about how much they would mark it up. I requested a product once and between their mark up and the shipping cost it was out of the price range I was willing to pay. I see they have the lip treatments and the mark up isn't terrible so I think I'll request it. I do love that TK has that option.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone who is interested, I posted spoilers for a not-yet-released Beauteque bag on the Beauteque thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132969-beauteque-beauty-bag-new-korean-cosmetics-subscription/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2359005

It's an awesome bag and it's going to be released January 1st &lt;3


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 31, 2014)

I just want to say whoever requested the Pure Smile hand creams on testerkorea.. THANK YOU! Hahaha. I am saving all my money for my testerkorea order. &gt;_&lt; Sorry Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I just want to say whoever requested the Pure Smile hand creams on testerkorea.. THANK YOU! Hahaha. I am saving all my money for my testerkorea order. &gt;_&lt; Sorry Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they have the pure smile honey hand cream here as well:

http://www.oo35mm.com/pure-smile-snail-hand-cream-honey

They're $4.99 and I posted a 10% off coupon earlier for that site: 10ENJOY

Just in case you were interested in just the hand cream and didn't want to make a big ol' order from TesterKorea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 31, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> they have the pure smile honey hand cream here as well:
> 
> http://www.oo35mm.com/pure-smile-snail-hand-cream-honey
> 
> ...


I tried the website when you posted, but unfortunately I am in Canada..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So just for a pure smile lip balm and hand cream. The shipping is $30........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks though!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

Ohhh, look what testerkorea just announced



> Greetings,
> 
> Thank you for your interests and a huge love to TesterKorea for 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fae (Dec 31, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I just want to say whoever requested the Pure Smile hand creams on testerkorea.. THANK YOU! Hahaha. I am saving all my money for my testerkorea order. &gt;_&lt; Sorry Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome! I just requested them yesterday evening! TK is super quick! ^^


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

They added one of the hair treatments for me too.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Love Testerkorea (apart from the shipping costs) as they have such an amazing selection of products so ace if they continue with the 30% off brand sale next year means I can spread out the purchases now lol!! So want to try the Skinfood Watery Berry stuff but would have taken my last order over the £50 mark and couldn't justify that as bought a Radley bag in the sales so having to watch the olde pennies till payday lol!


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm making up my first TesterKorea order -- I've ordered from BNK in the past, but TK has such a better selection!

What are the must-haves? I know I'm going to get Pure Smile snail lip treatment and hand cream, Secret Key lemon D-TOC peeling gel, Skinfood honey pot lip balm, Holika Holika honey sleeping pack, Lioele water drop sleeping pack, the Slowganic cleanser sample pack, Innisfree no-sebum mineral pact and the primer, and then a bunch of the Etude House spoons, Purederm yogurt packs, and Innisfree capsules. I've seen all of those products raved about here.

I'm looking for a good BB cream, primer, low-pH foam cleanser, an HG oil cleanser, and either a serum or toner with AHA/BHA. I really want the Blithe patting water and the Miguhara BP cream also, but I don't want to drop that much money.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

For me, my HG oil cleanser is the Banila Co Clean It Zero

they have four types - I have used Original for a while now, and just got the resveratrol as a sample in my memebox cleanse &amp; tone and I am really excited to try that one out.   I have oily skin and this does not break me out, doesn't leave my skin feeling greasy ( I do rinse it off, not tissue it off) and my skin is hydrated.  If you have dry skin, I have read that this might dry your skin out (the original version)


Original ~ suitable for normal skin.  Contains acerola and herbal essences for moisturizing the skin
Resveratrol  ~ effective for reducing large pores. Contains grape seed and olive oil tightening in the skin
Purity  ~ suitable for sensitive skin. Contains no artificial pigments and fragrance, no alcohol, mineral oil
Radiance ~ effective for whitening.  Contains viticin and moringa essence for brighter face


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For me, my HG oil cleanser is the Banila Co Clean It Zero


I got five mini samples of the original in my BNK order. I started breaking out after using it, but I had also added in the Bounce Cheese Cream at the same time, so I have to add it back in alone now and see how it goes. I really like it, but I feel like no matter what I do/how careful I am with it I end up with almost a greasy film in my eyes.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

I do not use it around my eyes.  I use a regular makeup remover there - one of my favorites is secret key's (secret kiss) oil free lip/eye remover 

beautynetkorea sells this (free shipping)

http://hanamana59en.cafe24.com/product/Secret-Kiss-Oil-Free-Lip-Eye-Remover-100ml/KRSKEYSK0002395


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

I second the Banilla Co cleanser. I really like it! My favorite oil cleanser is the Cailyn balm. I get it through BirchBox with points so it's just easier to get for me personally, but when I have the time to wait on a shipment I order the Banilla Co.

@@biancardi Thanks for that breakdown on the different kinds! I've only use the original, but I'm really excited to use the Resveratrol one now too!


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I got five mini samples of the original in my BNK order. I started breaking out after using it, but I had also added in the Bounce Cheese Cream at the same time, so I have to add it back in alone now and see how it goes. I really like it, but I feel like no matter what I do/how careful I am with it I end up with almost a greasy film in my eyes.


I only use it on my eyes when I wear waterproof mascara since it just easier to use than any other makeup remover I've used. Otherwise, I don't get it anywhere near my eyes because that foggy film drives me crazy! I hope your reaction wasn't to either of those item because they are both amazing :/ Are you double cleansing?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

@@goldendarter have you smelled it yet?  The original is like cherry, but the resveratrol (what a mouthful of a name! haha) is a fresh citrusy-green scent!  I love it.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@goldendarter have you smelled it yet?  The original is like cherry, but the resveratrol (what a mouthful of a name! haha) is a fresh citrusy-green scent!  I love it.


No, I hadn't opened it yet, but I think I'm going to have to use it tonight! That scent sounds awesome! Another thing I like about the Cailyn one is that it smells like fresh apples!


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 31, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Are you double cleansing?


I am -- I was using the Clean It Zero and then the Evas Vitamin Cleansing Dessert as the foaming cleanser (although I think that stuff is really basic, so I stopped using it. That totally could have been what broke me out too). Right now I'm using the Dermahouse Deep Cleansing Cream and I alternate between the Boscia Cleansing Gel and ProYou Pore Control Foam Deep Cleanser and haven't had any problems.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I am -- I was using the Clean It Zero and then the Evas Vitamin Cleansing Dessert as the foaming cleanser (although I think that stuff is really basic, so I stopped using it. That totally could have been what broke me out too). Right now I'm using the Dermahouse Deep Cleansing Cream and I alternate between the Boscia Cleansing Gel and ProYou Pore Control Foam Deep Cleanser and haven't had any problems.


Is the Boscia you're using the pink one? Tsubuki or something like that? I got a sample of it from Sephora and it smelled so strongly I couldn't wait to get through it. I smelled the green one in the store but it still seemed pretty strong to me. Don't know what it is, something spicy? I know a ton of people love it though!


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 31, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Is the Boscia you're using the pink one? Tsubuki or something like that? I got a sample of it from Sephora and it smelled so strongly I couldn't wait to get through it. I smelled the green one in the store but it still seemed pretty strong to me. Don't know what it is, something spicy? I know a ton of people love it though!


I actually have both! I'm making my way through the original now (the white bottle).


----------



## had706 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have been using the banila co clean it zero for a couple of weeks and I love it! I got a sample set of 4 different kinds and I like the original and radiance best and have already reorded more through Testerkorea!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

Ugh can I just saw how my love for Tester Korea grows and grows everyday? LOL

Seriously the other sites better step up their game!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

I have to make a TK order just to get more Hope Girl mascara.  I feel like I need to order something else, though to really make it worth it.  

something with honey and snails and bee venom...


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to place an order with roseroseshop. Do  they mark down the value of the parcel? Do you think there is any chance to avoid customs?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 1, 2015)

I did the small pouch this month as I need to use some others up. She did say in emails she was going to look at hopefully adding a hand.hair . Foot mask pack in as well. So I like this idea if it goes through.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh wow - how cute is the Smurf sets on Testerkorea by Espoir....so tempted to order one just to get the pouch (yes, I'm that sad!). Anyone heard of Espoir - is it similar to Peripera?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, just ordered both eye palettes and a lipstick from the Smurf Espior range as can't get them on Ebay etc.

Testerkorea is cheaper than the actual brands website too which is fantastic! I loved cute products (the Simpsons MAC stuff is just so expensive to buy in the UK). Daughter also got Smurfs in her last Nerd Block so she'll love this too!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 2, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Well, just ordered both eye palettes and a lipstick from the Smurf Espior range as can't get them on Ebay etc.
> 
> Testerkorea is cheaper than the actual brands website too which is fantastic! I loved cute products (the Simpsons MAC stuff is just so expensive to buy in the UK). Daughter also got Smurfs in her last Nerd Block so she'll love this too!


i got smurfette a for the plum and then the single lemon shot,


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 2, 2015)

Gah, I can't decide whether to do the Etude House Panda hand cream or the Castle hand cream...

Thoughts?


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 2, 2015)

I am biased toward the Castle hand cream because I got the rose one in the Rose edition and it's so thick like Greek yogurt. It absorbs well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The other three is currently sitting in my testerkorea cart.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh, good because I ended up doing the Castle...  Some things are way too adorable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 3, 2015)

Gah, Testerkorea have sent me the wrong item?! I ordered the Auto liner eye pencils (Peripera frozen ones) and they've sent the cheaper deep liner ones instead. There's over 20000 won difference in the price so am not happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've emailed the help email with the order number and will happily return if they pay the postage(its their mistake not mine) but has anyone else had an issue with TesterKorea and, if so, how quick are they at responding and rectifying the issue?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 3, 2015)

Warning, ramblings ahead.  I got the latest Ulta sales ad (36 pages) in the mail yesterday and as usual January is their big "skin care" time.  Looking at all the expensive skin care items touted, it seems to me that a lot of companies are starting to get on board with what Korean companies have been doing; e.g. snail venom (I thought that was a typo and meant snail mucin or snake venom, but no, it's snail venom -- in the $120 for one ounce of Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Fast-Acting Serum).

Do you agree, or am I just now noticing this, since I only got interested in K-care items recently?  If so, what's the next thing or up-and-coming for K-beauty/skin care?  I know Memebox had a "The Next Best Thing" box a month or two ago but I didn't get it and didn't pay that much attention to what was in it.

Enlighten me, please!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s.  Looking at some of these Ulta prices, I feel even more strongly that we've been getting screaming deals from K-companies.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Gah, Testerkorea have sent me the wrong item?! I ordered the Auto liner eye pencils (Peripera frozen ones) and they've sent the cheaper deep liner ones instead. There's over 20000 won difference in the price so am not happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've emailed the help email with the order number and will happily return if they pay the postage(its their mistake not mine) but has anyone else had an issue with TesterKorea and, if so, how quick are they at responding and rectifying the issue?


I had an issue a long time ago, and they're like Memebox where they NEED a photo of the issue. Even if there's a missing item, they want you to take a photo of the box showing the item not being there, lol. So if you didn't send a picture, I would do so. Other than that, I believe they refunded me the cost of the item? I rarely, rarely have issues with them so it's not fresh in my mind how long the entire process took or exactly what happened, though.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Warning, ramblings ahead.  I got the latest Ulta sales ad (36 pages) in the mail yesterday and as usual January is their big "skin care" time.  Looking at all the expensive skin care items touted, it seems to me that a lot of companies are starting to get on board with what Korean companies have been doing; e.g. snail venom (I thought that was a typo and meant snail mucin or snake venom, but no, it's snail venom -- in the $120 for one ounce of Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Fast-Acting Serum).
> 
> Do you agree, or am I just now noticing this, since I only got interested in K-care items recently?  If so, what's the next thing or up-and-coming for K-beauty/skin care?  I know Memebox had a "The Next Best Thing" box a month or two ago but I didn't get it and didn't pay that much attention to what was in it.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm definitely noticing it. It started with BB Creams years ago, and then sheet masks, and it's going to continue. Western companies will take the same ingredients are Korean companies have in their products, and since they're so "new and different" they will bump up the prices to insane highs, as a lot of people arent' aware of, or aren't well-versed in Korean skincare. 

A friend of mine works at Sephora, and he is always going on about the skincare products there and I just have to laugh at how much he pays for them, even with his discount, when I get the same stuff for a fraction of the price through korean brands LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks MissJexie - I've emailed them a photo of the box (which has the tracking number) and the deep liner set. The auto liner box "looks" bigger so hoping its enough evidence to show theyve sent the wrong item in this order.

The problem is I've already ordered the deep liner set before (last month) and have another set coming (for a friend) but that's a different order and hasn't arrived yet as it contains other Items too. It'll mean I'll have 3 deep liner sets but no auto liner (which I really wanted)

I can't afford another set (and the chance they send yet another wrong set) so have a feeling I'm going to lose out no matter what happens and not get the pencils I really want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Jan 5, 2015)

Last time, they gave the option between getting a refund or have the item sent with your next order! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Fae said:


> Last time, they gave the option between getting a refund or have the item sent with your next order! ^^


Received an email this morning so they will include it in an order I made on the 2nd January which is great as I really wanted the item. Much better than memebox who would have given a few points (and probably a lot less than I'd paid as well!). Just hope they send the correct pencil set this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know why, but I've become obsessed with collecting the full range of the RiRe Lip Manicures and Clio Virgin Kiss Lipnicures. I haven't even tried them yet, but I've been searching for affordable, quality alternatives to Lime Crime Velvetines and I feel like one of those must be it!

Please tell me I'm not just fooling myself and these are the matte lip colours I've been dreaming about!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I don't know why, but I've become obsessed with collecting the full range of the RiRe Lip Manicures and Clio Virgin Kiss Lipnicures. I haven't even tried them yet, but I've been searching for affordable, quality alternatives to Lime Crime Velvetines and I feel like one of those must be it!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not just fooling myself and these are the matte lip colours I've been dreaming about!


have you tried colourpop lip pencils?  they are the most amazing creamy matte lippies I have used!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> have you tried colourpop lip pencils?  they are the most amazing creamy matte lippies I have used!


Haha, yes! My only problem is I bought them in all the wrong colours for me!  I have to do a 2nd ColourPop haul to make the $15 international shipping worth it. I'm hoping I didn't make the same mistakes with the Clio/RiRe lip products I bought from TK and BNK!


----------



## Fae (Jan 6, 2015)

The clio virgin kiss lipnicures are lovely mattes! Very long lasting, don't transfer! But make sure that your lips are not cracked! ^^


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 6, 2015)

How long does it take for a TesterKorea order to go from paid to standby to shipped? I placed my order last Friday and it's been sitting as paid ever since. I am really impatient. XD


----------



## Fae (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine took a full week! During busy times, it can take longer! ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

between1 week or 4 weeks in busy and sale season, 

i ordered the smurf stuff friday and its still stand by, so don't expect no update till end of week at earliest.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! I just wasn't sure since it just sits as paid, not standby.


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 6, 2015)

Placed a large order, shipping EMS, at Sasa on December 27th. It still hasn't shipped. Been in "packing" for almost 2 weeks. About ready to file a Paypal dispute. Pretty ridiculous! Especially since it says on their site EMS orders will ship "next day"

First time buying from them and it will be my last!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been waiting for testkorea for almost 2 weeks - it is normal this time of year.

perhaps they ran of out stock &amp; are waiting for new shipment - I've noticed that many of these companies will not ship out partial shipments and wait until everything is in stock before shipping


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 6, 2015)

My Tonymoly bananas from Beautynetkorea arrived today! So excited! I am impressed they included quite a bit of samples!

Regarding Sasa. They used to be good but now that they are shipping from Singapore the shipping is SLOW. Even if your order shipped out, your tracking number won't work for days.


----------



## Ganz211 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys c:

So I've been doing the Korean 10 step skin care routine for a while now and I was wondering if there're any other girls out there who have done the same and if you guys can suggest any specific products? (cheaper ones are preferred, I currently use the collagen moistfull brand from etude house)

ooo and also, do you think it's reasonable to powder your face after putting on moisturizers and sunscreens and serums and essences? They make your skin super soft and touchable but they make my skin look greasy I was wondering if using mattifying powder keeps your skin from absorbing all the goodies your putting on in the morning


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2015)

Ganz211 said:


> Hey guys c:
> 
> So I've been doing the Korean 10 step skin care routine for a while now and I was wondering if there're any other girls out there who have done the same and if you guys can suggest any specific products? (cheaper ones are preferred, I currently use the collagen moistfull brand from etude house)
> 
> ooo and also, do you think it's reasonable to powder your face after putting on moisturizers and sunscreens and serums and essences? They make your skin super soft and touchable but they make my skin look greasy I was wondering if using mattifying powder keeps your skin from absorbing all the goodies your putting on in the morning


I think most of us are doing a 10 or more step routine, and we all have TONS of products that are our favorites so I wouldn't know where to begin since I don't know your skintype, allergens, preferences etc. However I would say if you're using teh Etude House Moistfull Collagen, you most likely have dry skin, which is a totally unfamiliar ball game for me. Most of the products I use are for oily skin.

As for the question about mattifying powders- I use them! Although I do use a BB/CC cream first. I do my 10+ step routine at night, but during the day my routine has fewer steps. After cleansing I apply my toner, essence and sunscreen and cream and that's it. My skin would get way too oily/greasy if I put anything else.

After my skincare, I will apply a primer, a CC Cream and then top that with a mattifying powder. I haven't had any issues doing that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ganz211 said:


> Hey guys c:
> 
> So I've been doing the Korean 10 step skin care routine for a while now and I was wondering if there're any other girls out there who have done the same and if you guys can suggest any specific products? (cheaper ones are preferred, I currently use the collagen moistfull brand from etude house)
> 
> ooo and also, do you think it's reasonable to powder your face after putting on moisturizers and sunscreens and serums and essences? They make your skin super soft and touchable but they make my skin look greasy I was wondering if using mattifying powder keeps your skin from absorbing all the goodies your putting on in the morning


I think I've lost track of all my steps and like @@MissJexie said my routine differs morning and night! Morning I do Clarisonic with either a cream, foaming or scrub cleanser depending on how my skin feels then toner, booster, essence, serum, lotion, eye cream, primer, concealer, BB cream and top it off with powder as I too get greasy. Right now I favor products from innisfree, the face shop, Skinfood and tonymoly but it changes we I have lots of products to use up! Also for me it depends on the season and weather as I use many more products in the winter!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

I just wanted to post this Facebook group in case anyone isn't already a member and wanted to save some extra cash when buying from TesterKorea

Tiffany from the blog Sample Hime, has a business account with Tester Korea, meaning she gets a larger discount. She is sharing her account and discount with everyone so that she can continue to meet the sales quota to keep the discount. She makes orders for other people through the account so we can all get in on the deals.

She's very trustworthy and many of us in the group have already made successful orders through her. She has a detailed how-to in the group so you know how to make an order.

If you're interested, PM me and let me know as we're not allowed to post links to outside places here, but I think it'll be helpful to all anyone looking to make some big hauls!


----------



## had706 (Jan 7, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to post this Facebook group in case anyone isn't already a member and wanted to save some extra cash when buying from TesterKorea
> 
> ...


I've ordered through this group and it's very easy and Tiffany is responsive and great to work with! I'm planning another order soon. It's really great that some of us K-beauty lovers can work together to get a bigger discount!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

Just going to be a frustrated and whiney person for a minute. Trying to pick a BB cream is irritating. I apparently have no idea what my skin tone is and everything I've tried so far looks terrible, but I don't always know why. Too dark or light is easy, it's the undertone part that I'm struggling with. I'm so happy that I got a bunch of random samples from someone so I haven't actually had to buy any yet. I'm very happy that fanserviced has her bb masterlist of swatches so I can at least attempt to make some better choices when I have to buy samples. 

/end rant


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 7, 2015)

There's free domestic shipping (no minimum purchase required) on the Missha site today.

One day only!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> Just going to be a frustrated and whiney person for a minute. Trying to pick a BB cream is irritating. I apparently have no idea what my skin tone is and everything I've tried so far looks terrible, but I don't always know why. Too dark or light is easy, it's the undertone part that I'm struggling with. I'm so happy that I got a bunch of random samples from someone so I haven't actually had to buy any yet. I'm very happy that fanserviced has her bb masterlist of swatches so I can at least attempt to make some better choices when I have to buy samples.
> 
> /end rant


I've noticed that if you've got pink undertones (like me) it's really hard to get a good BB cream in Kbeauty because they tend to all be for people with yellow undertones.

I personally like the Missha Perfect Cover because it has the pink undertones I need.


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I've noticed that if you've got pink undertones (like me) it's really hard to get a good BB cream in Kbeauty because they tend to all be for people with yellow undertones.
> 
> I personally like the Missha Perfect Cover because it has the pink undertones I need.


I'll look into that one. I think that's my problem too. My face definitely has a natural redness and everything I've tried so far seems to be too yellow or too white.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

For anyone that was looking for the Benenet Herb &amp; Bee Serum from the Free from Oil and Troubles Memebox, someone requested it and Tester Korea has it up now:

http://www.testerkorea.com/Product/w-benenet-herb-bee-ac-control-serum-60ml

A little pricey, but VERY good serum. Reminds me a lot of Benton Snail Bee, and works amazingly well when paired with it!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

Just ordered my first Beauteque bag - the milk one as saw an unboxing and looked ok. Shipping seems expensive but does contain 7 full sized products and can be tailored slightly. Will see if I'm charged customs and how quick it gets to Scotland. Watch out memebox, there's others out there waiting to take your crown. If the shipping was a bit cheaper then they'd really give memebox a run for their money!


----------



## Youri L Chung (Jan 8, 2015)

Actually nowadays in Korea, people are looking for more "multi-functional" products to effectively reduce steps in their skincare routine. 

But I agree, I have more than 10 kinds of products on my beauty shelf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a combination skin, so my routine is focused on brightening (for light acne scars), oil free and lightweight products, and hydration. 

My morning routine is definitely shorter than my night routine- powder cleanser, toner, essence, serum, and hydrating gel type lotion, Hera CC cushion (works as my Sunscreen, CC cream/ Foundation)

At night- water type cleanser, foam cleanser, toner, essence, serum1(brightening), serum2 (uneven skin tone), gel type lotion, hydrating cream

I try to do extra care on weekends or on a weekday once a week for "deep cleanse" and extra treatment with deep-cleansing pack/ exfoliator; face mask; sleeping mask.

Also, when I breakout occasionally,  I add spot remover and tea tree essence from Lee Ji Ham to care for acne scars right away.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2015)

Roseroseshop is having free shipping on all their Mizon. I couldn't resist. ..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 9, 2015)

My smurf cosmetics I ordered have just been emailed from tester Korea to say they are discontinued and do I want a refund into my account or swap with other products . Not happy so refund it is


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> My smurf cosmetics I ordered have just been emailed from tester Korea to say they are discontinued and do I want a refund into my account or swap with other products . Not happy so refund it is


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 9, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh no! I've not had any email yet but they were meant to send out the frozen auto liners they had mucked up in a previous order with this one so will not be happy if both orders have to be refunded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe you still got yours sent then lucky .here is the emailHi dear Good day to you!

How are you doing?!

Unfortunately, the items;

ESPOIR Smurfs Collection Eye Shadow Trio Smurfette &amp; Tint Glow Plum Scene &amp; Pouch 3items

ESPOIR Smurfs Collection Tint Glow 3.3g, option: LEMON SHOT

are discontinued and are not availalbe to purchase any more.

We are so sorry to disappoint you but they were limited editions and very popular thus it didn't take long at all until all completely sold out.

We can issue you refund which will be deposited into your 'My Money' account

or replace it with other products with similar price &amp; weight?

If you want to replace, please give the name &amp; option of the item with its link.

We will send your parcel after we get your confirmation


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

That sucks - my order is still sitting as on standby ATM. I ordered on the 2nd January when they first appeared on the site but will likely get an email later on today too saying theyve sold out. Can but keep my fingers crossed though that they honour the order and send out the frozen liners as well.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

Étude House website has a 1+1 free on their castle hand creams between the 9th and 10th January.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

Smurf order still sitting at Standby and no doubt by the time they finally get in touch, there won't be any left on Ebay either (can't afford to buy two of them if the TesterKorea order is cancelled). In one way I'd rather they did cancel and I can look elsewhere but this waiting on status update is horrible...and its the start of the weekend so probably won't hear till Monday now anyway..gah!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2015)

So I'm totally broke and avoiding making any purchases lately, even though I've been dying to get in on some TesterKorea action. However I remembered that I have a big ol jar of change that I hold onto for fun stuff, so I painstakingly rolled it all and came out with $65! yay change!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The point of my rambling: I had fully intended on doing a small TK haul, until I realized that RoseRoseShop is doing a sale on Mizon product, which also ship free. My HOLY GRAIL OF ALL HOLINESS AHA/BHA Mizon Toner is on sale for like 12,000 won, and I've bought it multiple times for over $20, so I of course had to grab some. Plus some Mizon starfish eye cream because I've been just dying to try it. Since I was making an order anyway, I figured I'd jump on the amazing deal they always have of the 3W clinic sheet masks (10 for 1,900 won) and well then I spiraled and bought a few other things. But everything with shipping was about $54!

I don't usually stray from TK, but the Mizon/sheet mask deals were just way too good to pass up on RRS!

So if you've been eyeing any Mizon things, go to RRS asap!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 10, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm totally broke and avoiding making any purchases lately, even though I've been dying to get in on some TesterKorea action. However I remembered that I have a big ol jar of change that I hold onto for fun stuff, so I painstakingly rolled it all and came out with $65! yay change!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The point of my rambling: I had fully intended on doing a small TK haul, until I realized that RoseRoseShop is doing a sale on Mizon product, which also ship free. My HOLY GRAIL OF ALL HOLINESS AHA/BHA Mizon Toner is on sale for like 12,000 won, and I've bought it multiple times for over $20, so I of course had to grab some. Plus some Mizon starfish eye cream because I've been just dying to try it. Since I was making an order anyway, I figured I'd jump on the amazing deal they always have of the 3W clinic sheet masks (10 for 1,900 won) and well then I spiraled and bought a few other things. But everything with shipping was about $54!
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, thanks for the reminder! I picked up two of those toners for 26 bucks! Great sale, I've been wanting to try it. And those masks are a steal, I picked up 30 last time I ordered. It's crazy how change adds up and it's like a freebie, cuz it's change, right?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ahhhh, thanks for the reminder! I picked up two of those toners for 26 bucks! Great sale, I've been wanting to try it. And those masks are a steal, I picked up 30 last time I ordered. It's crazy how change adds up and it's like a freebie, cuz it's change, right?


You're welcome!! It's a ridiculously good sale. Comparing Mizon prices on other sites, there's no comparison. I got the Mizon Starfish eye Cream for like 15,000 won and it's like, $34 on Peach and Lily. Love how cheap Mizon is on RRS but it's so scarily tempting! LOL I picked up 30 this time too...it's way too good of a price not to toss in my cart when I make an order!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

Would love to be able to order from the Roseroseshop but when I try to go to the checkout to pay (I've already registered for an account) it redirects about 10 times then times out so I can't take it any further. Dead annoying as there was a few Mizon products I'd have liked to have tried.

Update - tried it using my mobile (rather than the iPad) and finally managed to get the order to go through. Going to try the Twilight Essence Mist (coz the packaging is just soo cool!), Gold Starfish all in one cream (as its really expensive normally so probably would be able to afford it at any other time) and Tea Tree Toc blemish spot cream (just in case I have a breakout with all these products!). There were a few other items I'd have liked to have added but don't get paid till the 15th and I've my daughters birthday at the start of February so need to watch the pennies. Bought this instead of the latest Memebox lol!!


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 10, 2015)

blinded said:


> I'll look into that one. I think that's my problem too. My face definitely has a natural redness and everything I've tried so far seems to be too yellow or too white.


I have redness on my skin too. I use the Lioele Dollish Veil Vita BB in green and it totally helps!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 10, 2015)

I just ordered a lot from roserose shop....

[Mizon] Returning Starfish Eye Cream - 25ml

[Mizon] Sea Weed Jelly Scrub - 120ml

[ROSE SECRET BOX] NATURE REPUBLIC - Samples (9 Samples &amp; 1 Earrings)

[Mizon] Returning Starfish Bio Mask - 10g (1pcs) (2)

[Mizon] Cotton Shower Sheet Essence - (1pack (30pcs) No. Oily Skin (because I didn't get this in my memebox

[Mizon] AHA&amp;BHA Daily Clean Toner - 150ml because miss jexie recommended it! If I don't like it, I know I can send it to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

[sKINFOOD] Nail Vita Alpha - 10ml No.ABL06 Deep Sea Blue

[sKINFOOD] Nail Vita Alpha - 10ml No.AGL12 Sparkling wave

[sKINFOOD] Milk Shake Nail No.GR01 Green Tea Shake

[sKINFOOD] Glacier Water Multi Toner (Toning / Soothing) -been wanting to try these water toners out, and since they were on sale, I got both versions.

[sKINFOOD] Deep Sea Water Multi Toner (Brightening)

[sKINFOOD] Premium Lettuce&amp;Cucumber Watery Gel Mask - 1pcs x 10ea

[sKINFOOD] Coffee Scrub - 155g


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow Biancardi - you'll not be buying any Memeboxes for a while then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would love to order some of the nail varnishes but there are restrictions into the UK on the number you can Import (2 if I remember offhand). Also wanted the starfish eye cream but just opened a Milkydress rose gel one so better use that up first. Hope they have more free shipping events and wish TesterKorea did the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 10, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Wow Biancardi - you'll not be buying any Memeboxes for a while then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would love to order some of the nail varnishes but there are restrictions into the UK on the number you can Import (2 if I remember offhand). Also wanted the starfish eye cream but just opened a Milkydress rose gel one so better use that up first. Hope they have more free shipping events and wish TesterKorea did the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


at this rate, the way memebox isn't releasing boxes, I fear I went on a spree!! haha

I couldn't resist a facial scrub that is made from seaweed and the coffee scrub is actually a body scrub

I really went over there for the water toners and that is my story and I am sticking to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just ordered a lot from roserose shop....
> 
> [Mizon] Returning Starfish Eye Cream - 25ml
> 
> ...


YAY! I hope you looove the toner, although I wouldn't be opposed to having another one in my stash LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously though, you're going to love it! It also comes highly recommended by Tiffany at Sample Hime. We're always conspiring and trying to find it on sale or when it comes back in stock we always let each other know haha. It's THAT good!

I got the starfish eye cream too...the packaging is just way too pretty and I've been curious about this mystical starfish mizon stuff LOL. SO much cheaper than anywhere else I've seen it too, so I'm excited to give it a go.

I would also LOVE to know what you got in that mystery pack and what the earrings look like. I always see those on RRS and hesitate to get one because I never know if it's going to be a bunch of foil packets, or nice sized samples. Post pics when you get it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 10, 2015)

I ordered those mystery packs before. They are just foil samples. Skinfood comes with the some bottle samples but most are foil samples. Though they do give you a good range of samples to try. The earrings aren't too bad but I always see others with cuter earrings than the ones I received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 10, 2015)

I bought the 8% aha peeling treatment from Mizon today also. It was pretty cheap also, I'm stoked to try it! My face has been grumpy for the past week.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Moving over here - not going to buy any more Memeboxes as fed up with the company and their recent antics. I just wish their were stores in the UK like skin food or The Yeon as the shipping costs are a pain! The roseroseshop isn't easy to navigate but their prices aren't bad (though I bought a skin food hair band from testerkorea and it was 10000 won cheaper than roseroseshop!!). Still, I can buy what I want instead of being sent stuff I might not use or 10 repeats from the CPM2 box lol!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Moving over here - not going to buy any more Memeboxes as fed up with the company and their recent antics. I just wish their were stores in the UK like skin food or The Yeon as the shipping costs are a pain! The roseroseshop isn't easy to navigate but their prices aren't bad (though I bought a skin food hair band from testerkorea and it was 10000 won cheaper than roseroseshop!!). Still, I can buy what I want instead of being sent stuff I might not use or 10 repeats from the CPM2 box lol!


I am always comparing prices between RRS and TK, because they're pretty competitive with their pricing, and one is not always cheaper than the other. Although no one can be RRS's prices on Mizon. Especially with free shipping!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 11, 2015)

Also joining the bandwagon to talk about random Asian skincare stuff..

@@biancardi coffee scrub seems fab! I can't wait to see your haul pictures~~ Must be like heaven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie true about the Mizon stuff! I wonder if they are affiliated or if RRS found a rabbit hole to obtain cheap Mizon-ness. TTK is great, but I do like to shop around and only cart those steals.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 11, 2015)

Also jumped onto the ship.

In love with the Tony moly bananas atm and tempted by the mizon sale... Must not buy more... Must not buy more


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Me bad...,just bought a couple of the skinfood nail varnishes (I mean, I NEED that mint colour right!?) and the starfish eye cream..it would be a crime not to try that along with the rest of you ladies. Kirsty can do without some balloons at her party I suppose...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, if anyone on an iPad is trying to get to the checkout on the Roseroseshop and it keeps redirecting then going white screen, if you look at the very bottom there's the mobile version. Do your shop first in the full site then click into mobile as you can then go to your cart and checkout that way. Its a bit of a faff but does at least mean you can order stuff. Go back into the full site and your account and you should see your invoice (as a PDF). If not, the sale hasn't gone through...hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought the mizon bha toner, serum and the starfish eye cream! Yay! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

They'll be wondering why there has suddenly been a run on the starfish products lol!!

Just wondering, is there a comprehensive list of korean online stores with shipping details e.g. Ship to US only etc or would it be worth putting one on and adding it as a sticky post? Could also have a comment section e.g. Have a 60% sale every January / regular Princess events with free / reduced shipping etc.. Would help newbies looking for Korean beauty products that ship to their country - just an idea.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't remember if I found this link here or on the memebox addicts facebook page...

http://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/wiki/sellers


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Also jumped onto the ship.
> 
> In love with the Tony moly bananas atm and tempted by the mizon sale... Must not buy more... Must not buy more


Beautynetkorea have deals on at the moment with those bananas - 1+1 and various other options. Not sure about prices though e.g whether cheaper as not done a proper comparison but they do have a few different products from that line...

(Not meaning to enable but was having a lookie and what's available that isn't memebox lol!!)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I can't remember if I found this link here or on the memebox addicts facebook page...
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/wiki/sellers


Wow - thanks for that! Will bookmark as save me trawling round the place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Me bad...,just bought a couple of the skinfood nail varnishes (I mean, I NEED that mint colour right!?) and the starfish eye cream..it would be a crime not to try that along with the rest of you ladies. Kirsty can do without some balloons at her party I suppose...


The Fruit Drink nail polishes are fantastic btw. I swatched the Skinfood polishes (btw the NYC shop has a NAIL BAR omg--I never have time to stop, but wow, I haven't had a manicure since my wedding) and they lasted for ages and have a nice, gel, glossy finish. I have a few now and everything about them makes me warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Also jumped onto the ship.
> 
> In love with the Tony moly bananas atm and tempted by the mizon sale... Must not buy more... Must not buy more


I bought two of both bananas on my last TK order, lol, idk if I'll even like them, but bananas...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 11, 2015)

One of my bananas is full and one is two thirds gone. I need like twenty of them to satisfy me.

In all seriousness though I wouldn't mind a hair product in the banana range or one by another company as bananas are great for the hair.


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anybody ever have any trouble washing off their Banila Co Clean it Zero? Sometimes it rinses like a dream and other times it congeals on my face and feels like I have a layer of lard slathered on that takes a foaming cleanser to remove. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 11, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> Does anybody ever have any trouble washing off their Banila Co Clean it Zero? Sometimes it rinses like a dream and other times it congeals on my face and feels like I have a layer of lard slathered on that takes a foaming cleanser to remove. Am I doing something wrong?


Eww! Are you putting it on your face dry, massaging, and then rinsing? I find that it doesn't want to cooperate if it comes anywhere near water.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

I rinse with water and have no issues removing it from my face.  I massage it in (just a little bit of this stuff is all you need) without water, and then when I am ready to remove it, I add water and rinse off


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm using about a thumbnail's worth, massaged on a dry face, and then rinsed off with water. It emulsifies really well, but then sometimes when I add the water to wash it off it just turns into this awful fatty layer. I have no idea what's different about the times that this happens compared to when it washes off cleanly. It happened this morning -- I wasn't even wearing makeup and hadn't used a sleeping pack the night before, so I have no idea what it could have reacted with on my face.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Quick question - how fast does the Roseroseshop ship and do they send notification once they have? TIA


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 11, 2015)

I only do a double cleanse with the Banila at night when I've worn makeup, I don't feel the need for it in the morning. Idk if that makes a difference. Are you rinsing with really warm water? So weird, never had that prob.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Quick question - how fast does the Roseroseshop ship and do they send notification once they have? TIA


It varies quite a bit and I've never been super impressed with their handling times. Maybe...3-5 business days on average? They do send a notification that your order has shipped, but you need to log into your account to see the tracking number.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks @fanserviced. Still quicker than Memebox (empress secrets box ordered on the 20/10...finally arrived on 6/1/15...yes I know they shipped in December but c'mon, that must be a record lol!). TesterKorea normally takes about a month to arrive so will likely be about the same timeframe which is fine as don't need the stuff right away anyway but with the invoice being a PDF, wasn't sure how they'd update the status.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm testing something like 8 oil/balm/oil-gel cleansers at the moment and the Banila Co original version is not in the top half of the favorites tbh. I have a similar-ish feeling (but not quite as bad as @UberClaire) that it doesn't get liquidy enough some days. The YEON's gel-oil cleanser is SWEET--it smells like hallabong and really melts right into oil. And it's effective. The only issue is the price--it's 20,800 won on the brand's Korean site (more in the US shop), so it would edge toward the price of, like, Sulwhasoo cleansing oil, eep. The Face Shop's Seed Fermentation balm is a good Banila alternative--it's under $12 on TesterKorea last I checked and it melts really well with none of the weird emulsion issues. And it smells delicious, doesn't contain mineral oil, and has all sorts of nice fermented ingredients.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone know a good place where I can order some Belif products with US shipping?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

Gah...just had the email confirming TesterKorea doesn't have the smurf stuff anymore (sold out) so not only is that order to be refunded but, as they were including the auto liner pencils with it, that will also need refunded too. Ooooh poo!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 12, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Gah...just had the email confirming TesterKorea doesn't have the smurf stuff anymore (sold out) so not only is that order to be refunded but, as they were including the auto liner pencils with it, that will also need refunded too. Ooooh poo!


Oh no I thought you might of been lucky so I think they never has it to start with


----------



## raindrop (Jan 12, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> I'm using about a thumbnail's worth, massaged on a dry face, and then rinsed off with water. It emulsifies really well, but then sometimes when I add the water to wash it off it just turns into this awful fatty layer. I have no idea what's different about the times that this happens compared to when it washes off cleanly. It happened this morning -- I wasn't even wearing makeup and hadn't used a sleeping pack the night before, so I have no idea what it could have reacted with on my face.


That's weird!  I've not had that issue - it always rinses super clean for me.  Maybe you aren't massaging it in for long enough?   Or maybe when you aren't using makeup, there isn't enough oil on your face for it to bond with?  I've only ever used it to remove makeup.


----------



## blinded (Jan 12, 2015)

I really hope I like Mise En Scene shampoo and rinse as much as I love that Perfect Repair treatment. I had to take advantage of that 11st shipping promo and I have 4 bottles of shampoo, 2 bottles of rinse and 2 more treatments coming. Even if I get hit with customs (fingers crossed I don't) it works out to less per bottle than I'd pay for a most drugstore brands here. So really, ordering a ridiculous amount at one time is going to save me money in the long run, right?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2015)

Someone who has ph testing strips as well as the elizavecca elastic pore cleansing foam (with the spider and piggy on it) and the Migabee Oil soap... (maybe  or @biancardi perhaps? 

I just tested these today, and either my ph strips aren't working right, or both of these have an insanely high ph. 

Can anyone test them for me and let me know what reading they got?

Also:

If I have cleansers with a very high ph, is there anything I can DO with them? I feel weird just tossing out the Migabee Oil Soap since it seems so nice. I would use it on my body but I'm not well versed enough in the ph-world yet to know if even that is OK or not. HALP

AlsoAlso:

If anyone has reccomendations for low-ph korean cleansers that aren't a million dollars, that would be awesome. The only one I have in my Collection right now is my Missha Near Skin Cleanser and that weird pool climax one from one of the global boxes LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 13, 2015)

I got the Beauteque Milk bag today! Love it, I think it's my fave of all their bags. Love that there were 3 skinfood items in there, and the polish (mint) is so pretty!

MissJexie, I have both of those cleansers but they're not in rotation yet so I havent ph tested them, although my skin doesn't mind higher ph cleansers since I rebalance my ph right away. I know most if us do that and they still bother a lot of people, I guess I got lucky in that I'm ok using higher ph stuff. Id have to toss most of the cleansers meme sends if not, lol! So sorry I cant help but I'm also curious what they read. I though the Migabee WAS a body cleanser, haha the bottle is just SO big!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I got the Beauteque Milk bag today! Love it, I think it's my fave of all their bags. Love that there were 3 skinfood items in there, and the polish (mint) is so pretty!
> 
> MissJexie, I have both of those cleansers but they're not in rotation yet so I havent ph tested them, although my skin doesn't mind higher ph cleansers since I rebalance my ph right away. I know most if us do that and they still bother a lot of people, I guess I got lucky in that I'm ok using higher ph stuff. Id have to toss most of the cleansers meme sends if not, lol! So sorry I cant help but I'm also curious what they read. I though the Migabee WAS a body cleanser, haha the bottle is just SO big!


The elizavecca one is tough because it comes out black and may have effected the reading, but both of them seemed to be between 9 and 10...which just seems...ridiculous on all sorts of levels. I feel like I should re-test everything in better lighting etc etc, but the migabee seemed crazy high. I would happily use it as a body cleanser if it were safe, but my skin is very sensitive and acne-prone to the max, so I'm worried about it!


----------



## flushblush (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everybody! Not sure if you all remember me, as I've been away for a month or so. I've been lurking like a creep from time to time, but have had no time to post. Hope everyone is well and that your holidays were happy!

I was actually popping in to ask if anyone happens to know the pH for the Eva's Vitamin Cleansing Dessert, please? I'm getting a persistently red, sensitive forehead, and I suspect that this (probably basic as heck) cleanser is the culprit. So far every cleanser Memebox has sent me has been no bueno. I'm with MissJexie in wondering if any of you have recommendations for a lower pH cleanser? Or perhaps someone with a similar skin type to me (dry cheeks, oily nose &amp; chin) can share their favorite cleanser, please? My skin hates allllll the cleansers, apparently. Korean, American, European - it doesn't matter. The struggle is eternal.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

@@flushblush have you tried slowganics cleanser? I like that one a lot

here is a review of it (not mine) - I can test the pH factor of it tonight when I get home

http://ladyfoxmakeup.blogspot.com/2013/05/korean-cosmetic-blogger-lady-fox-truth.html


----------



## flushblush (Jan 13, 2015)

@@biancardi I have not tried it, but have heard so many good things - perhaps I should. I seem to remember people getting samples back in April/May that were dried out, and I think that put me off. But I loooooove my Recipe oil cleanser for makeup days; I ought to give the rest of the line a chance. Thank you!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

@@flushblush here is what I got for a pH level for the lemon slowganic cleanser. I took a bit of the cleanser and a bit of water and mixed it so it was a liquid and then dipped the stick in it.





it looks like to have the range between 5 and 6


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey all!  I pretty much can't make decisions for myself and need suggestions (or just a poke in a general direction lol) for which products out of my Memebox stash to incorporate into my routine.  My skin is dry, especially since it's extremely cold where I'm at.  I'm definitely feeling it on my face and need to step it up.

Currently, this is what I'm using, and in what order:



Spoiler




Banila Co Clean it Zero Radiance (or Pond's Cold Cream)
Michael Todd Organics Honey and Oat Cleanser (will switch to Hada Labo Foaming Gokyun whatever soon)
Skinfood Tomato Toner or Purebess Galactomyces Essence
LJH Tea Tree Essence (will be out soon), alternate with Seatree Synake Essence or sometimes layer them
(NO AMPOULE, SERUM)
Soo Beaute' Bee Venom Milky Lotion
Ladykin Vanpir Dark Repair Cream (I'm afraid this might be giving me closed comedones)
Sometimes I'll finish with Maracuja Oil or a sleeping pack



I'm looking to add an ampoule and switch up my cream (or find one to add to my morning routine).

Here's what I have:



Spoiler






All are Memebox items, let me know if you don't recognize something.  Not pictured is the Soy Bio Lumpoule, and  Dr. MJ Bee Tox Control Cream I just got from global 18.



THANK YOU I can't make decisions without consulting the internet first hee hee


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

I would say if your skin is getting dry, skinfood's tomato toner is not a good choice. It has alcohol in it. I would just use the Purebess Galactomyces Essence for now. If you have the $$, get Secret Key's Milk Toner - if you didn't get the beauteque milk bag (SO RECOMMEND!!) you can pick it up at beautynetkorea pretty cheaply. That is a great toner.

The rice water cream, the face shop one or the Dr MJ bee tox would be good as a day cream - so would the goat milk (although the goat milk might be too rich - you might want to try it as a night cream first)

ampoule/serum - I cannot recommend this one enough. Every skin type seems to LOVE it. Benton's Snail-Bee essence - I know it is isn't an exact match on an ampoule/serum, but this stuff is amazing. Plus it doesn't have a scent - I have that synake essence and that is very florally to me. I have to use it on my hands as it makes my eyes water.

You have the migabee ampoule - that is nice to have, but it is SO small.

I would say this - check the ingredients on your hologram serum - I am not sure if the one you have is from the next best thing in skin care, but if it is, that stuff is FULL of alcohol and would be awful for your dry skin.

your other creams - the pink piggy is good as a night pack - seriously, that is how I use it. I avoid my t-zone with it. The other creams there are very nice too, but the lime &amp; the skinfood, I find to be more lightweight, and they might be best saved for the warmer months.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

@@tiedyedlifestyle

I agree with Biancardi about the Skinfood Tomato Toner, it's not going to be good for dry skin with all the alcohol.  Ditto for the AHC Hologram item you've got in your "must try" photo.

From what you've got to add in, I would definitely go for the Migabee Energy Ampoule and start right now.  It's winter, you need to hold all the moisture in your skin that is possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As an essence, I'm seconding Biancardi again because the Benton High Content Snail Bee Essence is pretty much one of the best things I've ever used in my life.  It's good for everything.  You can get it on Amazon quickly for less than $15.

For your creams, I'd say the LadyKin Broccoli Super Brightening Cream or the Rice Water Double Action. Both will be soothing, gentle and moisturizing.  If you've not got a sunscreen in your routine the ladykin does have an unmentioned SPF factor.  You might already have a sunscreen if it's in your BB cream or foundation, then that wouldn't need to be a deciding factor.

I think the Rice Water expires before the Ladykin if that makes a difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Those would be my moisturizer choices anyway.  

But definitely go for that Migabee, especially if you're not using an ampoule anyway.  Your skin should love it!


----------



## blinded (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to vote against the Ladykin Broccoli Cream. I have dry skin and don't find it moisturizing at all. It also leaves a pretty strong white cast and has a powderiness to it. So on me I found there were clumps of powder in the dry spots on my face, and especially around my nose. 

I'm also going to agree with getting the Benton essence. Love that stuff!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2015)

Let me just throw in my two cents on the Rice Water Double Action Cream-

It's soooo soothing and gentle on the skin. I really really love it. I have combination skin, and I use the double action cream as my morning moisturizer. It's a whipped gel-like formula, it smooths on like a dream and while it does take a minute or two to absorb for me, it might take much less time for you since you have dry skin. I have used half the jar already and have had no issue with irritation or acne, and my skin stays moisturized all day, even with the freezing temperatures! Definitely recommended for anyone, really- especially if it's sittiing in your stash unused, it's a good one to try!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> I'm going to vote against the Ladykin Broccoli Cream. I have dry skin and don't find it moisturizing at all. It also leaves a pretty strong white cast and has a powderiness to it. So on me I found there were clumps of powder in the dry spots on my face, and especially around my nose.
> 
> I'm also going to agree with getting the Benton essence. Love that stuff!


Thanks for mentioning this!  I havent used it but I like the ingredients so I had kept it out for myself.  I bet it's that dang titanium dioxide sunscreen that gives it the white cast, too.  Darn.  I love my broccoli toner, though.

I like the Rice Water cream (and I don't know the ingredients), a little goes a long way and my dry cheeks like it as much as my oily T zone.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

yeah, I don't know all of the ingredients in the rice water cream either, but its key ingredients are

Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Water, Pueraria Lobata Root Extract, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Cnidium Officinale Root Extract, Cacao extract, arbutin, Adenosine, Oriental Medicines Complex (7 different types of herbal extracts)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions!!  The hologram serum is the one from brightening and correct. There's probably still alcohol in it.  I feel like if I tried to avoid all products with alcohol, I'd never get to use anything Memebox sends me!  Just kind of using the Skinfood toner to use it... no one else wants it and I hate wasting/giving up on stuff.  I realized that I shouldn't even go there with the Mizon Mojito toner even though I reaaaallly wanted to.  I ordered the Tequila one instead (for dry skin), I just needed it!

Swatched the rice water cream on my hand... mmmmmmm moisturize-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!!  The hologram serum is the one from brightening and correct. There's probably still alcohol in it.  I feel like if I tried to avoid all products with alcohol, I'd never get to use anything Memebox sends me!  Just kind of using the Skinfood toner to use it... no one else wants it and I hate wasting/giving up on stuff.  I realized that I shouldn't even go there with the Mizon Mojito toner even though I reaaaallly wanted to.  I ordered the Tequila one instead (for dry skin), I just needed it!
> 
> Swatched the rice water cream on my hand... mmmmmmm moisturize-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously I looove the consistency of the rice water cream. It's so gel-like and soft and smooth LOL I can't explain it but it just feels nice on my skin. I've really been enjoying it.

And I do use products with alcohol in them too, but the hologram serum has a LOT of alcohol in it since it's one of the first listed ingredients in the product. I really wanted to use it but I sold it. The point of all these skincare goodies is to help our skin, afterall! 

I actually used the mojito toner and it's been pretty good for me! Although I prefer the AHA/BHA toner from Mizon much more!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 14, 2015)

good to hear, @@MissJexie, I have the aha/bha toner on the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anyone dealt with milia before? I'm pretty sure that's what is on my chin. It's the area that used to really suffer from acne, so I think this is sort of the leftover effect from the acne. It doesn't respond to any of my acne spot treatments, so I think I need to try something else. I have samples of Paula's Choice BHA, but maybe the Mizon toner would be an option until it clears up? 

ETA: I know it might involve a trip to a dermatologist or if I just leave it alone it could clear up on its own. I'm not sure if dermatologist visits are covered in Ontario, and I want to try something at home first.


----------



## Fae (Jan 14, 2015)

I received a shipping notification for my TK order today! (it took about 3 weeks this time)

I checked tracking, and the destination country is kazahstan ^^

Well, I'm living in Europe lol! Has that happened to any of you ladies before? ^^


----------



## veritazy (Jan 14, 2015)

Fae said:


> I received a shipping notification for my TK order today! (it took about 3 weeks this time)
> 
> I checked tracking, and the destination country is kazahstan ^^
> 
> Well, I'm living in Europe lol! Has that happened to any of you ladies before? ^^


Lol! I thought mine went on a trip. The Korean EMS page showed it transited in Malaysia or something...i think thats rigged. I'm in Europe too. Enjoy your haul!!~ Do share a pic if you can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, veritazy! I hope it'll make it here soon! I'll defo post a pic then! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

@@blinded I've got a small milia at on my nose by my eye. I've had it for a month or so (can't actually recall when I first noticed it). Its not painful or getting in the way at all, so going to leave it at the moment and see if it'll go away on its own.

Looking online it seems they can be "relatively" painlessly removed by lazer and a sharp scalpel but I'm a total woose when it comes to anything needles having had a lump removed from by lower back with just a local anaesthetic (weirdest sensation having someone stick their fingers into your back and wiggle them about!). So not keen to go down the surgical route unless it starts getting much bigger or infected. Obviously if your one is larger and more prominent then you might want to speak to a dermatologist in the first instance (we have the NHS why takes forever or a private clinic which would charge a fortune just to smile as you come in the door and take a seat).

Not really helping answer your question but just to say, you're not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 14, 2015)

Dermatologists are sometimes covered by our health plan, depends if it's considered cosmetic or not. It's not painful, but it's been there for awhile, a few months at least, and I just want it gone. It's taking me a long time to get out of the habit of touching or picking at my face, and knowing it's there is making that urge harder to resist.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't posted on this thread before and I don't want anyone to think I'm a know-it-all. But if you mix a cleanser with water, the pH will change. It will neutralize an acid or a base. So the above pH check was probably a little more basic than the cleanser actually is. In other words, the pH for this cleanser is likely lower that what the reading was. Again, just trying to be helpful, not a smarty pants. I have learned a lot from all of you by reading mut and your blogs. Thank you for that!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

Solstice said:


> I haven't posted on this thread before and I don't want anyone to think I'm a know-it-all. But if you mix a cleanser with water, the pH will change. It will neutralize an acid or a base. So the above pH check was probably a little more basic than the cleanser actually is. In other words, the pH for this cleanser is likely lower that what the reading was. Again, just trying to be helpful, not a smarty pants. I have learned a lot from all of you by reading mut and your blogs. Thank you for that!


I have read that when a cleanser is too thick, you can (and it is acceptable - I read up on a lot of other blogs about testing pH as I was wondering how I was going to test a thick cream or cleanser and this was an approved method) to add a little water to it. Same with any thick moisturizer.

but actually, this cleanser is quite low if that is the case. Most people are worried about the high readings. That is why I tell people exactly how I did the test and take a photo so they can draw their own conclusions from it.


----------



## seachange (Jan 14, 2015)

Solstice said:


> I haven't posted on this thread before and I don't want anyone to think I'm a know-it-all. But if you mix a cleanser with water, the pH will change. It will neutralize an acid or a base. So the above pH check was probably a little more basic than the cleanser actually is. In other words, the pH for this cleanser is likely lower that what the reading was. Again, just trying to be helpful, not a smarty pants. I have learned a lot from all of you by reading mut and your blogs. Thank you for that!


Water shouldn't change the ph, tap water is usually neutral.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

seachange said:


> Water shouldn't change the ph, tap water is usually neutral.


that is what every source I read on how to test thicker products stated when using water.

In fact, if we want to get down to it, don't we all use water on our faces when we use a cleanser? So, regardless if water "changes" the pH factor or not, since we use water on our face, it will have the same effect.

At least that is how I look at it.

I guess I won't even try to volunteer to do pH testing here anymore.


----------



## blinded (Jan 14, 2015)

I've wondered about the ph of cleansers and water before. The water where I live is very hard, so it's not a ph of 7. I just tested it and it's more like an 8. So I don't know if I need to take that into account when choosing a cleanser. I think I would have to mix with my water to properly determine what the ph would be for me. But, I'm not a chemist. Anyone know one?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

The ph thing is totally new to me, really, and I feel like I suck at testing even though it's pretty much dip and wait. I am way too anxious to do it really, because I always feel like I'm doing it wrong or I have the wrong result LOL. I can't ever be confident in my "findings." I'm still learning about the importance of ph and it's levels in skincare, what product it matter with, how layering products with different ph levels changes the ph of your skin blah blah etc. It's all very scientific, and all the while I still have awful skin &lt;/3


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got really into reading about aha/bha and vitamin c, their ph, leaving them alone for 15-25 minutes, layering, etc. basically my brain feels fried and I've been doing it wrong, lol! I usually mix a bit of water with thicker cleansers since that's how it goes on my face and I figure the ph is probably fairly true to how I use it, but idk, I'm a newb!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 15, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> The ph thing is totally new to me, really, and I feel like I suck at testing even though it's pretty much dip and wait. I am way too anxious to do it really, because I always feel like I'm doing it wrong or I have the wrong result LOL. I can't ever be confident in my "findings." I'm still learning about the importance of ph and it's levels in skincare, what product it matter with, how layering products with different ph levels changes the ph of your skin blah blah etc. It's all very scientific, and all the while I still have awful skin &lt;/3


I know it all sounds very exciting and scientific but I brought up the topic of pH to my professor and his response was not enthusiastic. He said that pH plays an important role to our skin as mucosal protection but logically the best way to maintain the skin's pH is to do nothing and apply nothing. However, because of the pollutants in the air and on contact, we are using more chemicals a day.

There is no solid evidence that ph of these products would affect the skin too much-- except the way it is applied, the intensity (overly acidic/alkaline) and how much there is. Obviously products marketed have been tested somehow to not be toxic to skin (no company would want to risk lawsuits by marketing toxic) so the only variable left is how we react to it. While I think it has been helpful of people who post up pH for products, my advice is still to do skin patch testing before using any product. I think everyone has different skin and microflora. Just a take-away message from dermato class today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

The other issue is allergies tbh. Just because you aren't allergic to an ingredient doesn't mean you won't be tomorrow.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 15, 2015)

Jane George said:


> The other issue is allergies tbh. Just because you aren't allergic to an ingredient doesn't mean you won't be tomorrow.


I'm glad someone is well-versed about hypersensitivity reaction and the allergen theory.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the products we used are often made up of a long list of ingredients, not one or two anyways.

To anyone who is interested to know the pH of your water supply, here is an old WHO article: http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/dwq/chemicals/en/ph.pdf

Still relatively relevant. Different housing areas has slightly different pH. To conduct an accurate pH test;

You need a clean lab with the proper uncontaminated tools-- Inert/ unreactive surfaces and spatula/etc + distilled water. 

eta: pH is affected by hydrogen ions. Not other pure elements.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh and never drink pure h2o... Hubby did when at uni as part of an experiment and still remembers the taste lol.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 15, 2015)

veritazy said:


> eta: pH is affected by hydrogen ions. Not other pure elements.


It's true that pH is affected by hydrogen ions, but if the pH of a solution (e.g. water) is 7 doesn't mean that it doesn't have hydrogen ions. Actually water has hydrogen ions and by adding water to something you change the pH because you dilute it. e.g. vinegar is acidic, the pH of vinegar is 1-2. If you start adding water into a glass of vinegar the pH will start getting higher and higher until it reaches 7, the pH of water. (you can imagine also how the taste would alter by adding water)

By adding a bit of water into your cream to test the pH you change the pH.

If your measurement is less than 7, the real pH is lower than what you got.

If your measurement is higher than 7, the real pH is higher than what you got.

By how much, it depends on the quantity of water, the quantity of the cream and the origianl pH.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

Off topic but for all Canadians on here, I just discovered Shop.ca &amp; Bestbuy(??) has Purederm masks. Though they are quite expensive. $12 for 5.


----------



## subbes (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I guess I won't even try to volunteer to do pH testing here anymore.


Please don't be so easily discouraged.  The pH is valuable information.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

It's what ppl want though @biancardi. I am always interested tbh but tend to patch test if concerned


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2015)

Is there a MUT thread for 3b?

And does anyone have  link to their website?

I've been googling and haven't found a thing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

@@LisaLeah https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135331-3b-box-beauty-beyond-borders-asian-beauty-products-may-contain-spoilers/

https://the3bbox.com/


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you!!!!! @@biancardi


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

I have to post here because I'm so ridiculously excited and you are the only ones who will understand.

My very first (non Memebox) kbeauty order from RoseRoseShop just hit LAX!!! EEEEEeeee!!!!

*runs around screaming*

Mizon on ridiculous sale with free shipping?!  I snagged several things I've been wanting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 16, 2015)

I love RRS for Mizon, they're always in free shipping but the sale prices made it doubly great!! Congrats!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 17, 2015)

I am SO overwhelmed right now! Of all things, the freaking Target beauty box got me really interested in Korean skincare with the Laneige sleeping mask... and now I don't even know where to start! I'm on the wait list for the 3B box, which seems like it might be a good jumping-off point, but how on earth am I supposed to figure out what I need from the dizzying array of skincare products? Or what routine I need for my pretty-normal skin to prevent signs of aging? Is there a "K-beauty for Dummies" somewhere?


----------



## veritazy (Jan 17, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Or what routine I need for my pretty-normal skin to prevent signs of aging? Is there a "K-beauty for Dummies" somewhere?


uuu me too! I'm going to reach my mid twenties some time and I should start thinking about anti-aging soon too. My mum and I discussed this awhile ago and I gave her a few things from my stash for her routine;

An anti-aging ampoule instead of her regular one (pro you)

Vita serums (various)

Eye cream (dr.jart)

Sunscreen (Shiseido)

CoQ10 enzyme supplement (fancl)

She also swapped out foam cleanser (which could be drying) to oil cleansers and found it gentler. I bought her several anti-wrinkle BB creams too from gmarket/BNK but haven't do so in quite awhile. Should call her today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Jan 17, 2015)

I have heard many good things about MBD sheet masks through MUT! I read that there are also fake ones out there, so I wanted to know where you ladies buy your mbd sheet masks! Thank you! ^^


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> I am SO overwhelmed right now! Of all things, the freaking Target beauty box got me really interested in Korean skincare with the Laneige sleeping mask... and now I don't even know where to start! I'm on the wait list for the 3B box, which seems like it might be a good jumping-off point, but how on earth am I supposed to figure out what I need from the dizzying array of skincare products? Or what routine I need for my pretty-normal skin to prevent signs of aging? Is there a "K-beauty for Dummies" somewhere?


Welcome to the madness! haha ;D

I would HIGHLY recommend reading Skin &amp; Tonics and some of her old posts. She has some amazing information on Kbeauty and she's also one of my favorite bloggers when it comes to trusting her opinion on things. 

Her Asian Skincare guide is a great place to start: 

http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

It's been really helpful for all of us when we first started out in kbeauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The best thing to do is exactly what you're doing- subscribe to a couple of kbeauty boxes. Keep a look out for Memeboxes that might interest you theme-wise etc. You'll get lots of interesting products and familiarize yourself with the brands and the "routine" with time. You'll also be able to try lots of different brands and products and start figuring out your favorites, what you like and dislike etc. I remember when I first visited testerkorea a few years ago and was totally overwhelmed and confused and now I can shop on there like a pro!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been slowly making my way through the thread. I received a Dew Puff from Eco Emi and saw that it was made in Korea. Is this something good to use?

@@MissJexie I am going to read the blog that you recommended.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 17, 2015)

@@MissJexie  I was just coming on here to link to Skin and Tonics, too!!!  That was the website I started with when I was just getting into skincare.  

She has so much great information on there.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if My Beauty Diary Sheetmasks sold on Amazon are legitimate? They are on Amazon Prime and sold by G-Mart and Linda Vista Beauty Nest. I am interested in trying out the Hyalurunic Acid sheets because it can help improve rosacea. I'll like to try it from Amazon if possible because I have credit on my account.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Does anyone know if My Beauty Diary Sheetmasks sold on Amazon are legitimate? They are on Amazon Prime and sold by G-Mart and Linda Vista Beauty Nest. I am interested in trying out the Hyalurunic Acid sheets because it can help improve rosacea. I'll like to try it from Amazon if possible because I have credit on my account.


I'm not sure about the Linda Vista person, but G-Mart is a safe bet if you must get them from Amazon. I've heard that weirdly enough Walmart.com has them, but Beauteque also carries them as well if you're interested for future purchases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 18, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Does anyone know if My Beauty Diary Sheetmasks sold on Amazon are legitimate? They are on Amazon Prime and sold by G-Mart and Linda Vista Beauty Nest. I am interested in trying out the Hyalurunic Acid sheets because it can help improve rosacea. I'll like to try it from Amazon if possible because I have credit on my account.


I've purchased through G Mart on Amazon and they're legit!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2015)

Innisfree world.com is has 2 limited edition anniversary bags.

A green tea one

http://www.innisfreeworld.com/product/productView.do?prdSeq=10554&amp;catCd01=

and a volcanic one.

http://www.innisfreeworld.com/product/productView.do?prdSeq=10553&amp;catCd01=

They look really nice and each of them come with 15 sheet masks plus all the other products.

If they had a soybean bag I would grab it in a nano second.

EDIT: looks like the green tea bag is out of stock already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Innisfree world.com is has 2 limited edition anniversary bags.
> 
> A green tea one
> 
> ...


it is nice, but the green tea is too much for my oily skin and I have the volcanic line already.   I would like them to open up their shop to their other products they carry.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it is nice, but the green tea is too much for my oily skin and I have the volcanic line already.   I would like them to open up their shop to their other products they carry.


Interesting though that they are doing a "bag" concept.

I would love to see more bags from them in the future.

Agree about adding more of their product line to the global shop.

I wonder why they haven't yet.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 19, 2015)

Your Idea was good and beneficial to all members in every accept and the updates of the products and cosmetics was also good.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 19, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> I am SO overwhelmed right now! Of all things, the freaking Target beauty box got me really interested in Korean skincare with the Laneige sleeping mask... and now I don't even know where to start! I'm on the wait list for the 3B box, which seems like it might be a good jumping-off point, but how on earth am I supposed to figure out what I need from the dizzying array of skincare products? Or what routine I need for my pretty-normal skin to prevent signs of aging? Is there a "K-beauty for Dummies" somewhere?


THIS! So much this! I am right there with you. I could have written your exact post except for the 3b wait list, but I am keeping an eye on it for sure. And to further complicate things, I am on a 100 day no-buy at the moment. I guess that gives me more time to research what I really want. Right now I've just been following this thread and reading reviews for Korean products. I add those that I am interested in to a list for consideration in 80 days. At least maybe I won't make any impulse purchases that I regret?

Reading thus thread has been amazingly helpful. But I'm completely overwhelmed! Haalp!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

I want to buy the innisfree bag so badly!!! Does anyone know how much they mark the value of the box? I don't want to pay customs...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I want to buy the innisfree bag so badly!!! Does anyone know how much they mark the value of the box? I don't want to pay customs...


In the U.K. they post the actual value on the box . I Did 3 ordered got customs on the cheapest but nothing on the bigger orders . That stops me ordering the bag now


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> In the U.K. they post the actual value on the box . I Did 3 ordered got customs on the cheapest but nothing on the bigger orders . That stops me ordering the bag now


Thanks for letting me know, that's a shame, the whole discount and excitement dies the moment the grey card with the customs bill arrives! And the bag looks so goooood!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

if folks are interested in really moisturizing, hydrating cotton masks, the skinfoods water series is amazing.  The thermal is for drier skin, deep sea is a brightening mask and glacier is for oily skin.

I tried the hydrogel versions and wasn't impressed, so I got the cotton ones and they are a total moisture bomb!  Lovely!


----------



## blinded (Jan 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> if folks are interested in really moisturizing, hydrating cotton masks, the skinfoods water series is amazing.  The thermal is for drier skin, deep sea is a brightening mask and glacier is for oily skin.
> 
> I tried the hydrogel versions and wasn't impressed, so I got the cotton ones and they are a total moisture bomb!  Lovely!


Where did you order them from? I could use a few moisture bombs for sure.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

blinded said:


> Where did you order them from? I could use a few moisture bombs for sure.


ebay!!

just search for skinfood thermal cotton

skinfood deep sea cotton

skinfood glacier cotton

make sure you get the cotton versions.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog Do you know any companies that would mark down the value of the box? I got my honest skin order and it was marked down.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> @@Lorna ljblog Do you know any companies that would mark down the value of the box? I got my honest skin order and it was marked down.


Beauteque and tester Korea do .rose rose shop. Or pay through avecko I'm tempted to order through innisfree and do it via avecko


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info Lorna!


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from 11st before? Is it typical to get an email asking for more money for international shipping even after you've paid?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> Has anyone ordered from 11st before? Is it typical to get an email asking for more money for international shipping even after you've paid?



what is their website?  I have not heard of 11st before...sorry.  What do their FAQ's state?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> what is their website?  I have not heard of 11st before...sorry.  What do their FAQ's state?


http://english.11st.co.kr/html/en/main.html


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

ahhh, their FAQ's do talk about their shipping rates and that all of the shipping costs are estimated.  So, they were upfront about it..

thanks @@MissJexie for the link!


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah, that's what I get for not reading FAQs. Silly me. That'll teach me to order things without thinking first. Hahaha.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

@blinded  I have learned to read the FAQ's after so many snotty CS responses in the past.

Plus, with international companies, there is a language barrier sometimes that needs to be dealt with too.


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

I was sucked in by the promo code to get the 40 000 won off shipping costs if you spent 40 000 on items. I'll pay the extra shipping and consider it a lesson learned. Even with the additional shipping I think I still come out ahead anyways, so it's all good.


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder if my husband would use a sheet mask if I got him some that came in packages with Transformers on the front? Wonder how a sheet mask would work when he has a beard? It would be even better if the masks themselves looked like transformers.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> I wonder if my husband would use a sheet mask if I got him some that came in packages with Transformers on the front? Wonder how a sheet mask would work when he has a beard? It would be even better if the masks themselves looked like transformers.


don't they make camouflage printed masks?  haha  I could have sworn I saw some when I am on my great mask buying adventures.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

@@MissJexie and Krystyn Lowe thank you for confirming MBDs are legit through G Mart. They arrived today. I bought them through Amazon this time because I am supposed to be on a no-buy and  had credit on my Amazion account. I have not done well with the no buy because I did pay for the Beauteque milk bag.

I love my TATCHA products and decided during my no buy to explore the Asian skincare threads. I will order from Beauteque once my no buy is over. I should really say that I will be placing my second order with them once my no buy is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 20, 2015)

@@PA Anna I hope you like the masks! I tried the one I received from my 3b box on Sunday night. I'd never used a mask before, so I don't know if it was the extended moisturizing period or the hyaluronic acid or what, but I was happy with the results. My cheeks usually have a reddish cast due to acne scarring from my teens. It's the number one issue that makes me self-conscious about my face. Since I started taking better care of my skin my scarring isn't as noticeable as it once was, but it's still there. It still tricks people into thinking I have pink undertones until I point them away from my cheeks. After I took off the mask, so much of the redness was gone. The next night I pointed it out to my husband and he even asked if I was wearing makeup, which I wasn't. He now thinks he needs to try one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it helps with the appearance of your rosacea!

I've heard tales of one of the Asian grocery stores in my area selling MBD masks. I will need to look into this, as I now want to try the different types and incorporate masks into my weekly routine.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 21, 2015)

@@ZeeOmega Thank You! I am hoping to try it tomorrow night or Friday. I have the same problem too with the pink undertones.


----------



## subbes (Jan 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> don't they make camouflage printed masks?  haha  I could have sworn I saw some when I am on my great mask buying adventures.


Yup!  Innisfree has a range of "EXTREME POWER MILITARY MASK" - 4 or 5 different varieties all in camo packaging.


----------



## blinded (Jan 21, 2015)

Innisfree is who makes the Transformers ones too.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

haha.  boys will love their toys.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 22, 2015)

I thought everyone was kidding about the Transformers mask. There is a lot to learn. I tried my first MYD Hyaluronic Acid Mask tonight. I am impressed. It took some of the redness out, I can see the broken capillaries on my cheek which is part of the rosacea. The last time I could see that was when I was getting rosacea facials once a month. I will try another mask on Saturday. I'm really curious about what will happen next.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 23, 2015)

Heads up, me and some others from the MEMEBOX Addicts FB group got fake Elizavecca bubbling clay masks from HonestSkin recently. You can check that thread and go to Elizaveccas site to put in the number on the box. Ugh, I'm mad. They better send another! The number sequence on the mask box seems to be fake if it's a 5-4-5-4 number sequence. Check your stuff if you ordered it!


----------



## blinded (Jan 23, 2015)

If it turns out mine if fake (I have to pick it up from the PO still) I don't even want a new one, just a refund. I know it's possible that any retailer could end up with fakes, but I would expect that they would check their stock before they sold it. Especially since there is enough fakes of this product that Elizavecca has had to add security features to theirs.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

my hauls are slllowwwing coming in!!  2 orders from testerkorea and one from beautynetkorea

the vast majority of my orders from testerkorea are ones that I requested and I am pleased with their service at TK

pics in spoilers



Spoiler



testerkorea (these are 2 orders - most I requested in the want forum)

gokmul, rice, mung bean masks
cooling mint shower jelly by purederm
recipe by nature peach mask
tea toc water cream gel (for the summer )
recipe by nature tangerine mask
tea toc water (again, for summer )
banila clean it zero in resveratrol
missha fermented citron cleanser
skinfood Nail Vita Alpha (Sparkling Wine) 
memebox pony nailpolish in wormhole (not warm hole - haha - memebox china translated this to warm hole!)
free samples from testerkorea

beautynetkorea
secret key tea tree toner
the saem eco soul kiss button lips 09 bitter coffee
the saem eco soul kiss button lips matte 06 bitter chocolate
free samples from bnk





the yeon hallabong pore ghassoul pack - it does smell like oranges! from testerkorea (a want)




swatches!
the saem eco soul kiss button lips 09 bitter coffee
the saem eco soul kiss button lips matte 06 bitter chocolate

these are really nice lippies - they are similar in color, but one is very glossy and the other is matte, but not drying
pony's blush - this is very lightly pigmented




nailpolish 
skinfood Nail Vita Alpha (Sparkling Wine)
memebox pony nailpolish in wormhole

these are just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## blinded (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like that $55 box has got a website now. https://viestelook.com/

There's actually an unboxing on Youtube. Yeah, not worth it. I'm calculating about $40 worth of product using RRS and Ebay.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

blinded said:


> Looks like that $55 box has got a website now. https://viestelook.com/
> 
> There's actually an unboxing on Youtube. Yeah, not worth it. I'm calculating about $40 worth of product using RRS and Ebay.


I am watching that review.  I am sorry, but unless someone is giving me a present, I don't like that my beauty boxes or orders come individually wrapped like that.  Lots of filler and that is a waste of $$ to fill the box like that.  I am not impressed by that type of wrapping.  This isn't a gift, it is a purchase.  It is one thing to have the bags and stuff, but this was all tissue, gift wrapped with tape stuff.

Sorry, that is just my pet peeve when people do this.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

the soda fizzers DO not retail for 19.00 EVER.


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 24, 2015)

I left a cartful of items with TesterKorea, and today when I checked back, about two thirds of them are either out of stock or "not published." Do things come back into stock regularly? I wish I would have pulled the trigger on that order when I had the chance.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> I left a cartful of items with TesterKorea, and today when I checked back, about two thirds of them are either out of stock or "not published." Do things come back into stock regularly? I wish I would have pulled the trigger on that order when I had the chance.


@@UberClaire it is because they just did a stocktake I think. I am not sure how fast they restock but I think if you had hit the trigger you may well have just got a 'out of stock' when the time came for it to ship.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

My Etude house parcel arrived! Glad with the items and that I didn't pay any customs as they put the right price on the box! A bit annoyed because I sent an email to cancel the order (fearing of customs) and I never heard back from them... not even an email to tell me sorry it's too late to cancel (although I wasn't!).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

btw - for those who do get hit with customs, my testerkorea boxes were both marked at 20.00 and they were WELL over that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Alex Z.  what did you get from Etude House?


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

My Etude House stuff! Image in spoilers



Spoiler



I was a bit disappointed that I didn't get any samples. I would have preferred a couple of foil samples intead of the plastic hair clip!

(is there a way to rotate pictures here??)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

I ordered that honey 4 pack from koreadepart - let me know how you like it!

Nice haul  - I don't know how to rotate pics as mine always upload fine...are you on a mobile?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol mine upload upside down on my iPad sometimes other times fine. No idea why


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally received my two roseroseshop orders and they've sent the wrong eye cream - snail instead of the starfish one. I've emailed with a photo and happy to send back if they pay return postage and send me the right one (or refund the difference between the two as the starfish is more expensive).

Anyone had problems with roseroseshop and how do they normally respond to mistakes with orders?

I do love the skinfood milk nail varnishes - so cute (ordered 3 of them). The Gold Starfish all in one looks ace - looking forward to trying that one!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

I am on my laptop...


----------



## juless231 (Jan 24, 2015)

Love seeing pictures of your hauls!! I have 2 *small* orders on the way from TesterKorea and a value set from Memebox to look forward to. I'm curious, anyone here order the Shara Shara sake value set? Any opinions? I can't find any reviews at all. Same goes for the Shara Shara Hinoki spa products. They look really interesting but I want to find out more! The sake is what's on the way so hoping it's good! I've loved the skincare I've tried so far from them.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

@juless231  I didn't get the sake items because of the expiration date issues.  I did get their latest one as I felt that was more for my skin type.  I also have enjoyed Shara Shara skincare items!


----------



## blinded (Jan 24, 2015)

Pictures of everyone's hauls makes me want to buy more. I have a TK order I have to go pick up at the PO, I have a tiny order coming from Honestskin (except I'm scared of the elizavecca mask now), and my giant 5kg box of hair products from 11st. Oh yeah, and the order from LIght in the Box that I'm still foolishly hoping shows up, but I'm not expecting it to. Poor lost at sea PureSmile lip treatments. I don't need anything else, but I want to buy all the things!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello kids!

I originally asked a question in another thread b/c I wasn't sure where to ask it -- I think I may be in the right place now.  

I placed an order from Memebox (the shop) for 4 Foot Therapy treatments and a tea tree mask ($30 total).  They included a Meme Mask as a bonus and a handwritten note, which surprised me.  

Is this normal for Memebox?  I am totally impressed and hope it is!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Nope normally they aren't that organised or you wait ages or they send you the wrong item or they cancel your order as they have something in stock when it isn't


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Hello kids!
> 
> I originally asked a question in another thread b/c I wasn't sure where to ask it -- I think I may be in the right place now.
> 
> ...


no, it isn't normal - haha.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 24, 2015)

@@Jane George@@biancardi

Thanks ladies!!  Glad I didn't let my hopes get too high!!


----------



## juless231 (Jan 24, 2015)

@@biancardi The exp thing made me go back and forth on it but I got my review points and went for it. I figure since I have hardly any skin care items right now it won't be hard to use it up by then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Couldn't resist the packaging too, love it!


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi ladies, I'm going to Japan in a couple months and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what I should buy? Are there any special things I should look out for that I can't buy in the US? I would be so grateful for any tips or suggestions you may have. Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

I used my second MBD sheet mask tonight. I wanted to cry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My face looks great compared to last week. My skin tone is even and the redness is fading away. I even took pictures and sent it to everyone to show them the difference. I never let anyone see me without makeup except my immediate family. I can't wait to see what my skin looks like next week. I was worried about using the mask because my rosacea doesn't like aloe, but it hasn't been a problem with the first 2 masks. I'm excited and had to share!!! i'm packing up a sheet mask for the convention.


----------



## WhambamCam (Jan 24, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going to Japan in a couple months and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what I should buy? Are there any special things I should look out for that I can't buy in the US? I would be so grateful for any tips or suggestions you may have. Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What are you interested in? Make-up or skincare? Japan tends to be more known for their selection of sunscreen and skincare products than make up.


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok...so my skin is going wonky because of all these changes in temperature (gotta love the Midwest). Normally it is Combo/oily, but lately, it's not necessarily dry, but it's super red and sensitive. Can anyone recommend a good serum or ampuole to use? I have my Soy Boi one, or whatever it's called, but it's almost gone. Even though I know the popular comebacks for this, I'm going to say it anyway...My Face Hurts! Help!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 25, 2015)

bookgirl320 said:


> Ok...so my skin is going wonky because of all these changes in temperature (gotta love the Midwest). Normally it is Combo/oily, but lately, it's not necessarily dry, but it's super red and sensitive. Can anyone recommend a good serum or ampuole to use? I have my Soy Boi one, or whatever it's called, but it's almost gone. Even though I know the popular comebacks for this, I'm going to say it anyway...My Face Hurts! Help!


Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sorry I wish I had some similar issues so I could help out more with suggestions- my skin is always normal/oily and not too sensitive, but one of my favorite serum/ampoules has always been the Missha Time Revolution Night Repair New Science Activator Ampoule, but I also really love the Su:m37 Secret Repair Concentrate. I have no idea if they would work for sensitive/red skin, but they definitely do wonders for me! Also I have to throw in a Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence name drop in here, because it always feels super-soothing on my skin at the end of a long day!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 25, 2015)

Definitely seconding the Benton. It will tone down the redness but doesn't provide enough moisture.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 25, 2015)

WhambamCam said:


> What are you interested in? Make-up or skincare? Japan tends to be more known for their selection of sunscreen and skincare products than make up.


Like a lot of ladies here, I'm somewhat of a beauty junkie. Skincare, makeup...I love it all lol. But if you're saying Japan is more known for sunscreen and skincare products (which makes sense) then I guess I'll focus on skincare. I'm pretty stocked up on sunscreen right now.


----------



## blinded (Jan 25, 2015)

Picked up my small order from TesterKorea today. Sadly, didn't get any samples. I definitely need a bit of practice using an eyebrow mascara, but I love that I have a light brown mascara for my eyelashes now! I can actually look like I have eyelashes without looking like I"m going clubbing. For some reason it's almost impossible to find inexpensive light brown mascara.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I used my second MBD sheet mask tonight. I wanted to cry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My face looks great compared to last week. My skin tone is even and the redness is fading away. I even took pictures and sent it to everyone to show them the difference. I never let anyone see me without makeup except my immediate family. I can't wait to see what my skin looks like next week. I was worried about using the mask because my rosacea doesn't like aloe, but it hasn't been a problem with the first 2 masks. I'm excited and had to share!!! i'm packing up a sheet mask for the convention.


I'm so happy that the masks are helping you out so much!  :hugs3:

I picked up a sampler pack locally the other day, but haven't done any patch tests yet. I'm still trying to decide which one I want to try first. I'll need to see if another store has just the Hyaluronic ones as the one I went to was completely sold out of them.



bookgirl320 said:


> Ok...so my skin is going wonky because of all these changes in temperature (gotta love the Midwest). Normally it is Combo/oily, but lately, it's not necessarily dry, but it's super red and sensitive. Can anyone recommend a good serum or ampuole to use? I have my Soy Boi one, or whatever it's called, but it's almost gone. Even though I know the popular comebacks for this, I'm going to say it anyway...My Face Hurts! Help!


What are you doing in your current skincare routine? I'm also usually combo / oily but got dry and sensitive this winter. I had to reassess what I was doing in my routine. I had been doing BHA twice a day and cut it down to one as I think it was the main culprit for me. I had also stopped using toner for a while, as I hadn't been a fan in the summer, and added it back in, plus some jojoba for extra moisture. I know we all have different things that work for us, but just wanted to share what I've been working on in case it gave you some ideas of what may work for you.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going to Japan in a couple months and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what I should buy? Are there any special things I should look out for that I can't buy in the US? I would be so grateful for any tips or suggestions you may have. Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sadly I wasn't really into makeup or skincare when I lived in Japan for several years, so I can't help you much there. But I can give you some other advice:



Spoiler



Japan is a very cash based society. Credit cards aren't taken in many small shops. The larger ones take them, but then you may have issues with being international and your company needing to be called. It's not at all unusual for people to keep the equivalent of several hundred dollars in their wallets. You can take cash out either at ATMs at the Post Office or Convenience stores (Conbinis). The Convenience stores are also the only ATMs you will be able to access outside of standard business hours. 

Convenience stores are awesome. Go there. Check out the snacks, the pre-made food, the drinks, the candy. Gloat to the rest of the world about the wide array of kitkat flavors. 100-yen shops (hyaku-en aka Dollar Store) are also amazing and magical places. The best chain is Daiso. I really miss those shops. If it rains, you can get an umbrella from one of these shops. Or just find one someone abandoned on the train / subway.

Bring little hand towels that can fit in a purse. Japanese restrooms don't usually have anything for you to dry your hands with. It might not be the case in some super high end and touristy areas in Tokyo, but in other places it's pretty common to need to have your own. You can pick up some really cute or pretty ones in Japan, so if you like, you can just take one and then buy more there. 

Depending on how much you plan to travel around on trains and where in Japan you will be, consider researching a JR Pass. It's kinda pricey, but it's a real deal if you plan to do a lot of train travel on the JR system, which includes the Shinkansens (bullet train). It's only available for non-residents outside of Japan, so you need to plan ahead for that one.

Where will you be going? When you will be there?


----------



## juless231 (Jan 25, 2015)

Have a question and I figure you guys are the best to have suggestions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have an oily forehead, rest of my face is dry. I'm trying to figure out what to do to keep my forehead from being so shiny. Should I not use the moisturizer there? Is there a particular skincare step I should skip putting on my forehead? Bah, I'm lost lol


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2015)

have you tried a matte primer on your forehead?  Or a different moisturizer - perhaps a lotion, instead of a cream?


----------



## juless231 (Jan 25, 2015)

@@biancardi I actually don't really use primer.. maybe I should start! I will try a lotion and see if that helps, thanks!


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 25, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Sadly I wasn't really into makeup or skincare when I lived in Japan for several years, so I can't help you much there. But I can give you some other advice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all of the info, this is very helpful!!!

OT:



Spoiler



I have a friend who lived in Japan for a year and she also told me about the 100yen store and Daiso...definitely want to check those out! We will be in Tokyo for 5 days and Kyoto/Osaka for 3 days...first week in April...so excited because it's cherry blossom season! But I'm sure you knew that already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish we could stay longer though. I love all those kitkat flavors! I have tried green tea (my fave), strawberry, rum raisin, apple, orange and lime...I'm sure there will be plenty more to try. I used to live in L.A. where there were a few good Japanese markets and I could never leave without buying mochi and other snacks.  We are for sure going to get JR Passes. And thank you thank you thank you for telling me about the hand towels!



Btw, I was checking out cutiepiemarzia's video on her 4th memebox collab and noticed she did a Japan haul video. She talks about some things she got from the Etude House store in Tokyo. I know I can get Etude House stuff easily online but I wouldn't mind checking out an actual store. :satisfied:


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 25, 2015)

Just read this article from Allure: 11 Korean Beauty Products That'll Transform Your Skin

Someone commented "snail goo.  absurd." LOL! 

And most of the K-Beauty addicts on here are like "give me all the snail stuff"! :lol:


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> Thank you so much for all of the info, this is very helpful!!!
> 
> OT:
> 
> ...


Oh, I did think of two make up items that I've tried recently from Japan that I've loved, both from the 3B box. The K-palette liner is a pretty awesome liquid liner with a nice built-in brush. I liked the Heroine mascara, but it might not be for everyone.

Oh! You should check out the department stores while you're there! Eeps, I can't remember, but I think some of the fancy ones where found at the Ikebukuro and Shinjuku stations in Tokyo. But please maybe find a map, because I don't want to be responsible for you getting lost in Shinjuku. Although, what a wonderful place to get lost in.....Anyways, I have no idea what the cosmetic counter girls would be like, but I imagine they're super pretty and awesome, because that's honestly how Japan rolls when it comes to a big company customer service. In a place like Tokyo, I wouldn't be surprised if they also required the counter ladies to have a good command of English. 

Do note: Department stores can be very different in Asia. In the US, you have the concept that everything within a department store is the same shop and you can carry around items all over the store and pay in one place. In Asia, a department store can very well be made up of a lot of smaller boutiques, even within the same floor. These boutiques may not be related to each other. Try to be mindful of this and not walk about with items you think you want to buy to another area. However, you are going to be in areas that get a lot of foreigners and so will understand any potential misunderstandings. 



Spoiler



Eeeee! I'm so jealous! I hope you get there at the height of the sakura. Even if they're not out yet in Tokyo, don't worry. I think western Japan is a few days to a week ahead in terms of sakura. Sigh. I've really missed the sakura. Until you've experienced a Japanese spring you really can't understand the beauty and the ubiquity of the cherry trees. They. Are. Everywhere. My town's local mountain was basically nothing but white cherry trees. In the spring, my camera's light meter went berserk with the light reflecting from every blossom.

Go to a park. Take a picnic. Heck, if you don't know what to pack for a picnic, go to a convenience store and pick up some sandwiches, cakes, and drinks. Or go fancy and pick some up from a department store. Go to the park and sit under the trees with everyone else (because they will be there) and enjoy the awesomeness that is Hanami. If you drink, may I recommend Chu-Hi? It's like hard sparkling drinks. My favorite was peach. If you are going with someone who likes hard liquor, quality whisky is super cheap there. There are no open container laws in Japan and everyone drinks in the parks during Hanami season. 

Did I mention how jealous I am? And kinda homesick? Kyoto will be gorgeous, but it always is. Every season, Kyoto is beautiful. I lived in Tochigi, near where Nikko is. You will see signs for it in the JR stations in Tokyo. One of the famous Shoguns is buried there. The joke was that every Japanese person would tell me that Nikko was beautful in X (fill in the season), and they were right. The same applies for Kyoto. Although, my absolute favorite place in Japan is Hiroshima and the nearby island of Miyajima. I don't know if you will have time for them. My husband and I have been twice. We want to go again. We love that city. 

I know you have a friend that has lived there, but if you have any questions, please message me. And I do mean any question, even the ones you may be embarrassed to ask your friend. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 26, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> Like a lot of ladies here, I'm somewhat of a beauty junkie. Skincare, makeup...I love it all lol. But if you're saying Japan is more known for sunscreen and skincare products (which makes sense) then I guess I'll focus on skincare. I'm pretty stocked up on sunscreen right now.


I don't know a lot about Japanese beauty aside from the Dolly Wink line and Cure natural aqua gel and the few Shiseido and SK-II products I use, all of which I love, but they can be costly. A lot of my friends love Hada Labo, although I haven't personally tried anything from them yet. Daiso is definitely great! There's some near where I live and I love all their cute and useful things (I pick up most of my bento and baking ware from them, and some craft supplies as well.) I'm sure Daiso in Japan would be even more awesome. Something a lot of my friends do when they go to Japan is go to those themed restaurants. They are anywhere between pets restaurants (like dogs, bunnies, cat etc.) to themed restaurants like ninja, planetarium, Alice in Wonderland and so on. Not sure if you on into that, but it seems fairly popular.


----------



## Fae (Jan 26, 2015)

Have you guys received the mail from honest skin regarding the elizavecca issue? Is it safe to use? ^^


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

Fae said:


> Have you guys received the mail from honest skin regarding the elizavecca issue? Is it safe to use? ^^


I got that email, but I haven't gotten my order from them yet so I don't know what my mask will be like. I'm admittedly a bit of a skeptic, but I don't trust Honestskin at all. Their history of terrible customer service makes me side eye this email. I want to hear confirmation from elizavecca about the green swampy masks just  being the old formula. I think if you have the grey, normal looking one you should be fine to use it. It's the one that Honestskin is claiming is the old formula that I personally wouldn't use. 

ETA: I'm side eyeing even harder now that I know the pictures Honestskin posted aren't actually pictures they took or are from Elizavecca. The pictures are from a person who received the questionable mask. And honestskin left out the picture that shows the dark green mask doesn't actually bubble. This screams shady to me.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 26, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Oh, I did think of two make up items that I've tried recently from Japan that I've loved, both from the 3B box. The K-palette liner is a pretty awesome liquid liner with a nice built-in brush. I liked the Heroine mascara, but it might not be for everyone.
> 
> Oh! You should check out the department stores while you're there! Eeps, I can't remember, but I think some of the fancy ones where found at the Ikebukuro and Shinjuku stations in Tokyo. But please maybe find a map, because I don't want to be responsible for you getting lost in Shinjuku. Although, what a wonderful place to get lost in.....Anyways, I have no idea what the cosmetic counter girls would be like, but I imagine they're super pretty and awesome, because that's honestly how Japan rolls when it comes to a big company customer service. In a place like Tokyo, I wouldn't be surprised if they also required the counter ladies to have a good command of English.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm jealous you got the 3B box! I'm on the waitlist...hope I get off it soon.  I'll have to look into the liner and mascara.



Spoiler



Eeeee!! I'm already super excited to go to Japan but you're making me even more exited! You make it sound sooo beautiful. A picnic sounds lovely. Chu-Hi sounds right up my alley...I love fruity Belgian lambics like peach and raspberry. My hubby might be interested in the whiskey. I swear sometimes I feel like I must have been Japanese or Korean in a past life because I love sooo many things these cultures have to offer lol.

Sounds like you're overdue for a trip to Japan yourself! Now that I live on the east coast I'm homesick for California so I hear you on that.

I LOL'd when you offered to answer any embarassing questions I may have, which made me start to wonder about what they might be...guess I'll find out! Haha. Thanks so much for the offer! I might just take you up on that! My hubby's cousin is temporarily staying in Tokyo right now but I don't know how much time she and/or her hubby can spend with us.

Ahhh I can't wait! :wub:


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 26, 2015)

Mimimaro said:


> I don't know a lot about Japanese beauty aside from the Dolly Wink line and Cure natural aqua gel and the few Shiseido and SK-II products I use, all of which I love, but they can be costly. A lot of my friends love Hada Labo, although I haven't personally tried anything from them yet. Daiso is definitely great! There's some near where I live and I love all their cute and useful things (I pick up most of my bento and baking ware from them, and some craft supplies as well.) I'm sure Daiso in Japan would be even more awesome. Something a lot of my friends do when they go to Japan is go to those themed restaurants. They are anywhere between pets restaurants (like dogs, bunnies, cat etc.) to themed restaurants like ninja, planetarium, Alice in Wonderland and so on. Not sure if you on into that, but it seems fairly popular.


Oh I'll have to check out the Dolly Wink and Cure, thanks! I wonder if SK-II products are less expensive over there but I'm probably dreaming. I actually won a bottle of Hada Labo Replenishing Hydrator from a magazine but I haven't opened it yet. I think this is highlighting a problem I have...I already have so much stuff and yet here I am trying to figure out what else to buy lol! Thank you for reminding me about those themed restaurants. I remember seeing something on TV about them and I totally forgot about them. Alice in Wonderland sounds like a fun theme! :smileno:


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 26, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a good mattifying primer? I use Benefit Porefessional now and love it, but want to find something cheaper if I can. I've looked at Tony Moly Egg Pore Silky Smooth Balm and Innisfree No Sebum Mineral Primer online, but can't decide. I like the thickness, texture, and coverage of the Benefit one and that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 26, 2015)

blinded said:


> ETA: I'm side eyeing even harder now that I know the pictures Honestskin posted aren't actually pictures they took or are from Elizavecca. The pictures are from a person who received the questionable mask. And honestskin left out the picture that shows the dark green mask doesn't actually bubble. This screams shady to me.


The dark green mask bubbles but not as much as the grey one. I emailed directly elizavecca including the email I received from honest skin. I think they are the right people to answer this question. The dark green looks different than the other one, but I tried it on my arm and it works decently. But I don't have the grey one to compare. I would be upset if I received a fake product but I don't want to jump into conclusions. Very often companies change the formula of products. I'll try to keep calm until I receive elizavecca's reply!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 26, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> The dark green mask bubbles but not as much as the grey one. I emailed directly elizavecca including the email I received from honest skin. I think they are the right people to answer this question. The dark green looks different than the other one, but I tried it on my arm and it works decently. But I don't have the grey one to compare. I would be upset if I received a fake product but I don't want to jump into conclusions. Very often companies change the formula of products. I'll try to keep calm until I receive elizavecca's reply!


Do keep us updated! I really like Elizavecca so I am really hoping it may just been a change in formula or it's just a bad batch due to whatever reason.


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

@@Alex Z. What did honestskin say to you? Are they willing to refund you? Even giving them the benefit of the doubt that these are authentic and just old, I still think they should be refunding people who aren't happy with them. I'll have to see what mine looks like when it arrives, but I want the gray mask, that's what I thought I was purchasing. I would like to hear what Elizavecca says too.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 26, 2015)

Honest skin sent me the same email as everyone else received. If the product is authentic and elizavecca just changed the formula, I am not going to bother for a refund and at the end of the day they just sold a different formula, it's still the same product. Mine was manufactured in May 2014 so I don't consider it as old, still less than one year old.

Without elizavecca's reply there is no point in contacting them. I can say whatever I want and they will say (as they did already) that they buy everything directly from elizavecca so they are legitimate. I appreciate the fact that they send us the email address of an elizavecca representative so we can check by ourselves that they are official distributors. What they may have thought is that we are going to ask them also if they changed the formula in july! Let's see. I hope we get a reply soon.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

juless231 said:


> Have a question and I figure you guys are the best to have suggestions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have an oily forehead, rest of my face is dry. I'm trying to figure out what to do to keep my forehead from being so shiny. Should I not use the moisturizer there? Is there a particular skincare step I should skip putting on my forehead? Bah, I'm lost lol


I have a friend who has the same situation as you do, and she just uses different products for her forehead and nose since they tend to get oily, while the rest of her face is dry. I would use use the same products you normally use on skincare-wise on your face, however use a cream that is made for oily skin, or works well for oily skin on your forehead, and use a more rich dry skin cream for the rest of your face. 

It'll take a little while to mix and match and play with products to really get them to work with your skin. I've been very into Korean skincare for a couple of years now, and only in the past few months have I begun to discover the magic ingredients that work well with my skin, the types of products and ingredients to avoid etc. It's a learning process, but you'll figure it out eventually!

I have combo skin, so it's SUPER hard for me to find products that work all the time. Sometimes I have oily skin, sometimes it's as dry as the desert, so I'm constantly switching and moving around my routine to work best for me. The main thing you need to keep in mind is even oily skin need moisture! Stripping the moisture and oil from your skin will only make it produce more!



UberClaire said:


> Can anybody recommend a good mattifying primer? I use Benefit Porefessional now and love it, but want to find something cheaper if I can. I've looked at Tony Moly Egg Pore Silky Smooth Balm and Innisfree No Sebum Mineral Primer online, but can't decide. I like the thickness, texture, and coverage of the Benefit one and that's what I'm looking for.


Interestingly enough, I've really liked the Rimmel Stay Matte Primer. It's fantastic for oily skin and is a great price point!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 27, 2015)

This is elizavecca's answer:

"Hello, you looked good information, contact your

July is right. Prior to production

The product has been changed

The real product is fit

Thank you"

My guess is that the product is authentic and they really changed the formula! They were quick with the email!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmm that's weird because someone posted a screen cap of a conversation they had with Elizavecca China where they said they never produced a green mask.. :S


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

I get great answers from elizavecca when I email very quickly . I struck up contact over Instagram then emailed if I could buy direct from them and this is what I've been doing ever since. Unless I use points in the value box sets from memebox of which they sell direct to memebox no 3 rd party so they are legit.also to post all photos on Instagram and tag elizavecca is a fast way to get them to see. All my masks look like they are bubbling on opening and I've not had any colour changes in the mask in question since buying . I've got to open one I bought direct from them last summer tonight . Do will check again.

I think you need to show your own pictures to elizavecca in emails not just one random picture from one person to see if it's a problem or not . But I know that since last summer they have been the lighter grey and never recieved the smelly green dark grey type from. Memebox or elizavecca if that helps


----------



## juless231 (Jan 29, 2015)

Another question! My mom is interested in me ordering some hair products for her. Any suggestions on good brands? I really have no idea where to start! TIA!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2015)

juless231 said:


> Another question! My mom is interested in me ordering some hair products for her. Any suggestions on good brands? I really have no idea where to start! TIA!


I haven't really delved into the haircare side of korean products that much, although the brands I have tried and loved are Mise En Scene, Kerasys and specifically the Milky Dress shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

I got one of my rose rose shop orders - @@MissJexie, you were interested in the Rose Secret Box - I got Nature Republic and this is what I received for 4.81

samples, A HUGE deep care hair pack (which I won't use - lol) and little cute Eiffel tower earrings with some bling.  That will be a fun gift to one of my nieces.  





I won't be ordering this again but it was good to see what they offered in it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got one of my rose rose shop orders - @@MissJexie, you were interested in the Rose Secret Box - I got Nature Republic and this is what I received for 4.81
> 
> samples, A HUGE deep care hair pack (which I won't use - lol) and little cute Eiffel tower earrings with some bling.  That will be a fun gift to one of my nieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Since it's free shipping and all, it might be a cute thing to add on to an order to plan on gifting to someone, but I probably wouldn't buy one for myself.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 29, 2015)

I ordered the Etude House and the Skinfood sample sets (along with my Mizon AHA/BHA toner) just for fun.


----------



## blinded (Jan 29, 2015)

@@juless231 What kind of hair products is she looking for? The problem with hair products is the weight. It can get pricey to ship bottles of shampoo and conditioner. I don't think I posted this picture here but this was my 11st haul of Mise En Scene. It weighed about 5kg and cost 65000 won to ship. I had a coupon to save 40 000 won or else I wouldn't have ordered this. There are lots of different conditioning treatments if that's what she's interested in. Obviously I would recommend the Mise En Scene Perfect Repair treatment. The Lador Perfect Filler is a good deep conditioner too. I also like the Etude House Silk Scarf 2X if you need a little extra, but not a deep conditioning.


----------



## blinded (Jan 29, 2015)

While I'm posting pictures, I might as well post this too. Here is my full of snail goodness from Light in the Box. I had given up all hope of this ever arriving to me. It shipped at the end of November and showed up yesterday. LITB actually refunded me at the beginning of the month for it. I let them know it arrived, but they told me I could have it free as their way of apologizing. My Pure Smile lip treatment collection is complete now. I have all 5 flavours.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jan 29, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@juless231 What kind of hair products is she looking for? The problem with hair products is the weight. It can get pricey to ship bottles of shampoo and conditioner. I don't think I posted this picture here but this was my 11st haul of Mise En Scene. It weighed about 5kg and cost 65000 won to ship. I had a coupon to save 40 000 won or else I wouldn't have ordered this. There are lots of different conditioning treatments if that's what she's interested in. Obviously I would recommend the Mise En Scene Perfect Repair treatment. The Lador Perfect Filler is a good deep conditioner too. I also like the Etude House Silk Scarf 2X if you need a little extra, but not a deep conditioning.


Where did you order these from? I just started using the treatment oil from a memebox and it is AMAZING.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Gah, got stung by customs on an ebay order for the Peripera Frozen auto liner pencils (that Testerkorea didn't send so ordered from a seller instead). £4.49 for the VAT but £8 for the stupid card saying I had a charge to pay grrrrr.

Still waiting on the head to toe milk Beauteque bag as they lied about shipping it on the 20th (they didnt as they never had the stock which they have now admitted). Hate companies blatantly lying to me. I'd rather they had said, "sorry, we don't have the stock at the moment so it'll be another week but we'll keep you informed". That's fine, I can wait a while longer...but lie to me and I'll never buy from you again as I can't trust you. I'll also make sure my friends are warned so they can decide whether they want to take a chance or not.

Also not heard back from Roseroseshop about the wrong eye cream sent. I've emailed a photo of the item but not had any response. For all I moan about Memebox, they've usually responded quickly to any issues...the starfish eye cream isn't in stock anymore so they can't send out a replacement anyway but they should at least refund the difference as the snail cream was cheaper. Guess ill send them another email and see what happens...

Should get a couple of Memeboxes next week (yeah!). Been missing my pink boxes arriving - though bet my postman hasn't lol!


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

@@avarier I ordered them from 11st. I've tried the Perfect Repair Shampoo and Rinse (saving the Shine for summer) and I really like it. My hair feels clean and soft, but not coated. I have thin hair, so I find it hard to get a mix of conditioning without weighing my hair down and the Perfect Repair line seems to do it really well. I already loved the treatment, so I decided to take a chance and blindly order all of this.


----------



## avarier (Jan 30, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@avarier I ordered them from 11st. I've tried the Perfect Repair Shampoo and Rinse (saving the Shine for summer) and I really like it. My hair feels clean and soft, but not coated. I have thin hair, so I find it hard to get a mix of conditioning without weighing my hair down and the Perfect Repair line seems to do it really well. I already loved the treatment, so I decided to take a chance and blindly order all of this.


Ooh I am glad you love it! I may try this when my current stash of things run out. My hair is incredibly picky and I usually have to buy salon quality to keep my hair under control.

I am seriously blown away by how amazing this miss en scene item is! Would you mind linking me the 11st site? I've never heard of it before and I want to make sure I'm looking at the right place!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

@@avarier Here's the site. http://english.11st.co.kr/html/en/main.html


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 30, 2015)

My latest TesterKorea haul. I'm in heaven!!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool. I love love love the banana sleeping pack


----------



## avarier (Jan 30, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@avarier Here's the site. http://english.11st.co.kr/html/en/main.html


Oh thank you! :wub:

On the drop down menus for the selection on the product pages.. they're all in korean. google translate won't help because it says the page is already in English.. did you have a way of translating?


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

Are you talking about the part where you pick what you want to add to your cart? If so, no I couldn't translate that. I just did my best to match up the text with the pictures that were on the product page. There were a few times I wasn't sure if it really matched, so I didn't order from that vendor. 

ETA: I sent you a message as well


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

well, I'll show Memebox who's boss *grumpy face*

Hello my RRS haul!  I got the Mizon AHA/BHA Toner, Perfect Repair Snail Ampoule and Cream plus the 8% AHA peeling serum.  And a Skinfood mystery pack and Etude House mystery pack.

This was my very first kbeauty purchase from Korea, outside of Memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> well, I'll show Memebox who's boss *grumpy face*
> 
> Hello my RRS haul!  I got the Mizon AHA/BHA Toner, Perfect Repair Snail Ampoule and Cream plus the 8% AHA peeling serum.  And a Skinfood mystery pack and Etude House mystery pack.
> 
> ...


So excited for your very first "outside memebox" kbeauty purchase LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now you need to start planning an epic TesterKorea haul...those are ridiculously exciting because their site is so vast and the sales are too good!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 30, 2015)

I am being a whiny pants here but I am kind of unhappy TK only included masks as gifts in my last two orders. I know masks are better than samples but I was really forward to trying out different samples..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> I am being a whiny pants here but I am kind of unhappy TK only included masks as gifts in my last two orders. I know masks are better than samples but I was really forward to trying out different samples..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got nada in my last order but samples in two before.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 30, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I got nada in my last order but samples in two before.


Oh, that's even worse. I am sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Oh, that's even worse. I am sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tbh I only do small orders so not too surprised but wouldn't mind a mask or two


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

Tester Korea does not have Hope Girl 140 Superlash mascara or I would totally order from them.  Koreadepart does... but they don't have anything else I want :\

Did someone say you can make requests from TK but they suspended that ability for a certain time?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Tester Korea does not have Hope Girl 140 Superlash mascara or I would totally order from them. Koreadepart does... but they don't have anything else I want :\
> 
> Did someone say you can make requests from TK but they suspended that ability for a certain time?


Yeah on their forums


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a question about a new type of sheet mask I received in the Sally's Box set ( and other brands make this as well, now). It's called a 2 part mask. 

Not the hydrogel kind, but one piece of cloth or paper, then a part that sticks up and is filled with something that I am thinking is a supplemental cream to use after the mask? I don't know what it's for or when to use the second part since NONE of the masks have English directions.

Has anyone used this type of sheet mask and can you help me know how to use mine? 

Thank you in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

Help me plan my "take my commission money and haul" buy. I'm currently making a wishlist on TK, but I'm open other stores too. I'm mostly looking for serums and ampoules, but I'm not opposed to just about anything except cleansers and creams. I have enough of those to last me a long, long time. I'm liking the idea of getting a bunch of samples mixed with a few full sized products. 

Probably because it's winter I keep focussing on moisturizing products, but I really should add some sort of anti-aging products to my routine. I do have Mizon AHA/BHA toner, AHA Peeling Serum and Snail Recovery Gel already ordered and on it's way. 

So, what should I get courtesy of memebox? I'm thinking of it as their going away present to me.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

@@blinded What skin type are you?


----------



## subbes (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd say splurge on some Sulwhasoo or History of Whoo samples.  I haven't gone wrong with any of their products yet.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

@@subbes I've been wanting to try History of Whoo items.  Do you have any favorites?


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> @@blinded What skin type are you?


Dry. I am prone to breakouts on my chin, but that's hormonal for sure. 



subbes said:


> I'd say splurge on some Sulwhasoo or History of Whoo samples.  I haven't gone wrong with any of their products yet.


I was thinking I would splurge and try some. Any recommendations?


----------



## subbes (Jan 31, 2015)

For Sulwhasoo, definitely try the Ginseng renewing cream unless you're allergic to ginseng.  I also like the Activating Serum and the Goa Ampoule.

Whoo items I especially like are the Bichup Soon Hwan and the Qi and Jin essences.  I adore the scent of the Whoo Spa Essence Rinse but I'm not sure if it's doing much for my hair.

(I'm in an essence phase right now since Ive got most everything else in my routine pinned down.)


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Personally on the tk site I would be tempted by the 1004 lab duo... I fell in love with the cherry blossom conditioner.

I'd also be tempted by toners by Secretkey from bnk. May have bought two this morning as I have less of those, toners in general, and want to try the aloe and Rose ones after loving the milk one.

Oh and the broccoli Ladykin toner.

Also be tempted by ampoules. Soy bio (is that right) if I can get it anywhere.

Also would buy sleeping packs... Enjoying the Tonymoly banana atm and also love the secret key cooling one, which is like 11 dollars at bnk.

But most of my splurges on tk, not really splurges, are in the cute packaging variety. Love the penguin hand creams and the baviphat and Tonymoly fruits

Grrr must stop browsing tk...


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 1, 2015)

Got a question regarding blenders. My friend and I were watching a video on monolid make up and they used a beauty blender to put on the bb cream. Now we want to get a sponge to create a more flawless finish, but isn't willing to pay Sephora's high price for one. So just wondering any recommendations for a good dupe? Thanks!


----------



## blinded (Feb 1, 2015)

@@Jane George do you like the Tosowoong banana better than the TonyMoly? I have the TM samples on my wishlist, but I seem to always love Tosowoong products.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol I meant Tonymoly..... Earth to Jane...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

I had taken pics of my rose rose shop haul, but only posted the sample kit  
 
here is my full rose rose shop haul





top row
mizon sea weed jelly scrub (this is for the face)
mizon Cotton Shower Sheet Essence (oily skin) - I had gotten dry in my memebox and really wanted to try the oily skin version
mizon Returning Starfish Bio Mask (2)

middle row

mizon AHA&amp;BHA Daily Clean Toner
skinfood deep sea toner
skinfood glacier toner
skinfood Lettuce &amp; Cucumber Watery Gel Mask (10)


bottom row
Mizon returning starfish eye cream (it comes with a spatula! I love the jar's design too)
skinfood coffee scrub (for body)

skinfood nail vita alpha in sparkling wave

skinfood milk shake nailpolish - in green tea shake

skinfood nail vita alpha in deep sea blue

Swatches




sparkling wave (one coat)

deep sea blue (two coats)

green tea shake (two coats - this is so much more prettier in person...)

yes, that is my cat behind my swatches


----------



## Bethanys (Feb 1, 2015)

I need some product recommendations for my 14 year old daughter. She's starting to get oily skin, and beginning to develop acne around her hairline and on her forehead.  I'd like to get her something gentle to help control the oil and acne. However, she isn't into skincare/makeup/beauty stuff at all, so getting her to use more than one product for her skin right now isn't going to happen.  What type of product would be best if she were only going to use one thing-toner, lotion, or serum? Also, can anyone recommend specific products? She doesn't like things that have much of a scent, either.

Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

@Bethanys  This is pretty inexpensive and can be found on amazon, eBay and other korean sites.  Benton's snail bee high content essence.  It is really amazing stuff ~ it is a clear gel, has a little scent to it initially, but it disappears quickly (like in seconds) and I found that it can help reduce redness, acne and oil.

Now, it does have bee venom in it, so if she is allergic to bee stings, this might not work for her.  I do know that some ladies who are allergic to bee stings did a patch test, and didn't have issues, but others did.

I really have found this has been a great product for me, so I don't have a lot of other oily/acne essence/toners/serums to recommend, because this one is it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thinking about moving this thread to the new K-Beauty forum of the site. What are your thoughts? The reason we opened the new K-beauty forum is that more categories can be posted there since this is a general thread.


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 1, 2015)

@@Bethanys I would recommend a good cleanser instead of a serum or anything else so her face is properly cleansed. I don't have acne now and I don't know what would be best for her. When I was younger I used the sebamed soap and that was my only skincare product! It helped me a lot with acne. It's not Korean but this is the page:

http://www.sebamed.com/


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thinking about moving this thread to the new K-Beauty forum of the site. What are your thoughts? The reason we opened the new K-beauty forum is that more categories can be posted there since this is a general thread.


might as well as there is going to more k beauty talk and a few new sub boxes starting up even the australian korean beauty box ships worldwide , yep found one already that ships to europe and uk,

we can do different threads there ,can have a haul picture thread as its not quite spoiler is it, just a thought, sometimes a picture makes you add to your next shop as you have seen actual size up close compared to website stock photos,


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok. We'll move this then. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Bethanys (Feb 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Bethanys  This is pretty inexpensive and can be found on amazon, eBay and other korean sites.  Benton's snail bee high content essence.  It is really amazing stuff ~ it is a clear gel, has a little scent to it initially, but it disappears quickly (like in seconds) and I found that it can help reduce redness, acne and oil.
> 
> Now, it does have bee venom in it, so if she is allergic to bee stings, this might not work for her.  I do know that some ladies who are allergic to bee stings did a patch test, and didn't have issues, but others did.
> 
> I really have found this has been a great product for me, so I don't have a lot of other oily/acne essence/toners/serums to recommend, because this one is it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I've thought about this product for myself before, but I've had a bit of an allergic reaction to a sting once, so I've been afraid to try it. I'm not sure she's been stung before, so I don't know if she's allergic or not. We may give it a try after patch testing it.

I'll check out the sebamed, as well.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah def patch test. I am not allergic to bee stings but I am to wasps as is my father....


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

@@MissJexie, @@Saffyra and anyone who purchased the Mizon skin AHA &amp; BHA toner from roserose shop - check your bottle. I have black floaters in mine and I read that roserose shop is aware of this.  I am emailing them to get a new bottle...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Yuck... Mould?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

yeah, it looks like it.....these are the photos I will be sending to rose rose shop


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes mould. I had that in one of my memebox items once... But mine had breeded as it was boxed up a while...


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried out any starfish extract containing products? Curious how it compares to snail mucin in regards to moisturizing and healing properties.

Also has anyone used any pig collagen jelly packs? I have one that I got in a memebox but have been hesitant to try it out (I think I'm slightly grossed out about putting this on my face but apparently have no problems with snail mucin, bee venom,syn-ake- go figure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). I would have asked on the memebox thread but the focus on there has shifted to other stuff at the moment...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been using pig collagen process and they are really good, my skin feels tighter and more hydrated, it certainly likes the masks for sure ,give them a go,


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2015)

I quite like the pig collagen masks I've used as well. Currently using the Shara Shara one and I'm surprised by how much I like it! Glad I got so many through Memebox to try while they were still around!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2015)

I didn't pick up the toner in my most recent haul, but thanks for the heads up!



biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie, @@Saffyra and anyone who purchased the Mizon skin AHA &amp; BHA toner from roserose shop - check your bottle. I have black floaters in mine and I read that roserose shop is aware of this.  I am emailing them to get a new bottle...


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> skinfood deep sea toner
> 
> skinfood glacier toner


Oooh, looking forward to your review on those. Had my eye on them.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Oooh, looking forward to your review on those. Had my eye on them.


I've tried the facial masks first - first the hydrogels (which I didn't like) and then the cotton ones (which I LOVE).  The cotton masks are more hydrating to me than the hydrogels.    I am planning to use the deep sea one first and then the glacier when that is done..

they also have a gel version of this, where if you wanted to make your own facial masks, I think the gel is best for it (at least that is what I gathered from what I have read online).  But I am lazy and don't make my own facial sheet masks - haha


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the Mizon aha/BHA. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I've tried the facial masks first - first the hydrogels (which I didn't like) and then the cotton ones (which I LOVE).  The cotton masks are more hydrating to me than the hydrogels.    I am planning to use the deep sea one first and then the glacier when that is done..
> 
> they also have a gel version of this, where if you wanted to make your own facial masks, I think the gel is best for it (at least that is what I gathered from what I have read online).  But I am lazy and don't make my own facial sheet masks - haha


Yes, I've wanted to try those masks as well after reading your blog post on them! I'm currently planning a huge Velieve Girlish Mask haul because I am in LOVE with those masks. They are packed with essence, actually fit my face well and leave my skin feeling soooo moisturized which is about all I need in a mask!


----------



## blinded (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm using the Elizavecca jella pack and really liking it. I've used it as both a wash off mask and sleep mask. I find it sticky so I sleep with my hair partially pulled back to avoid it getting coated, but it's really moisturizing. I also like the scent and I'm glad it smells nothing like bacon.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally heard back from Roseroseshop (my email had gone into their junk folder even though it was the one on their site). They apologised about sending the snail cream rather than the starfish and will refund the difference which is good. Only problem, I think I might be allergic to snail extract as tried the toosowong stuff at the weekend and I've now got red blotches on my face! Its the only thing I altered so think it must be something in that. I'll leave it a few days to settle down again then try a different product with snail extract and if it reacts, looks like my Mum will be getting those products to try..


----------



## blinded (Feb 2, 2015)

@ I was inspired to try my sample of the mizon Returning Starfish cream last night because of your question. I think I'm going to get a more samples to test out, but it seems like a pretty good cream after one use. I do love my Benton Steam Cream and I don't think this would replace it. It's hard to really judge it with such a small sample.


----------



## juless231 (Feb 2, 2015)

It amazes me how much these products really do for my skin! I missed two days of my routine (for various reasons) and now my skin is a mess! Threw on a mask and getting back to it!! My poor face!


----------



## avarier (Feb 2, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Got a question regarding blenders. My friend and I were watching a video on monolid make up and they used a beauty blender to put on the bb cream. Now we want to get a sponge to create a more flawless finish, but isn't willing to pay Sephora's high price for one. So just wondering any recommendations for a good dupe? Thanks!


Real Techniques makes a beauty blender that is orange and it is the closest dupe I know to the real things. It's @$5 I believe. I got mine from Ulta.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 2, 2015)

@blinded  I have the Esthetic House pig collagen jelly pack and the brown color and weird consistency of mine had thrown me for a loop and kind of grossed me out went I first opened it up. Your comment of no weird smell to yours prompted me to run to mine for a whiff test (light pleasant floral scent with no hints of bacon or other porcine smells to report :lol: ). Yours and @@goldendarter's seals of approval finally gave me the courage to try it out last night as a sleep mask (couldn't keep myself from grimacing while slathering it all over my face LOL)! Happily woke up to hydrated skin and it provided a great moisture sealing barrier for when I spent an hour this morning shoveling snow off the driveway (hadn't washed it off at that point). So glad that I tried it out!


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 2, 2015)

avarier said:


> Real Techniques makes a beauty blender that is orange and it is the closest dupe I know to the real things. It's @$5 I believe. I got mine from Ulta.


Unfortunately I live in Canada, where Ulta doesn't ship to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

Real techniques are sold in Canada I believe. However I have heard it can get damaged easily.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 2, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Real techniques are sold in Canada I believe. However I have heard it can get damaged easily.


You are right. They are. Just  did a quick search and Amazon.ca is selling it for $9.50.. Almost double the price in US.. Urg.. The price of living in Canada.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

There's some videos on YouTube about dupes tbh. Ones I have seen say the original beauty blender is best... You could see if shopping around can snag one cheaper.


----------



## avarier (Feb 2, 2015)

Aw.. I live in Canada too now so I'm unfamiliar with things that are available up here.

Are there any k-beauty places here? I live in BC btw. I spotted an H-mart the other day and was thinking of going to check it out.


----------



## blinded (Feb 2, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @blinded  I have the Esthetic House pig collagen jelly pack and the brown color and weird consistency of mine had thrown me for a loop and kind of grossed me out went I first opened it up. Your comment of no weird smell to yours prompted me to run to mine for a whiff test (light pleasant floral scent with no hints of bacon or other porcine smells to report :lol: ). Yours and @@goldendarter's seals of approval finally gave me the courage to try it out last night as a sleep mask (couldn't keep myself from grimacing while slathering it all over my face LOL)! Happily woke up to hydrated skin and it provided a great moisture sealing barrier for when I spent an hour this morning shoveling snow off the driveway (hadn't washed it off at that point). So glad that I tried it out!


Glad it worked! I think I have that one too. Does it do the weird melt back together thing after you scoop some out? My 3 year old is quite entertained by it and asks to play with my weird cream sometimes.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie, @@Saffyra and anyone who purchased the Mizon skin AHA &amp; BHA toner from roserose shop - check your bottle. I have black floaters in mine and I read that roserose shop is aware of this.  I am emailing them to get a new bottle...


Oh no!  I better check mine.  Does yours have a batch date or anything?  I'm sure if you do it will be the same as mine.  I just got mine.

Oh, yes.  it has floaters.  :\


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Oh no!  I better check mine.  Does yours have a batch date or anything?  I'm sure if you do it will be the same as mine.  I just got mine.
> 
> Oh, yes.  it has floaters.  :\


i posted the batch number in one of the pics here  If you use the contact form with rose rose shop, they will get back to you and then send your pics.  They are going to make good on it - it looks like a common issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, so I know RRS also sells under the name RubyRubyShop on ebay, but does anyone know if RubyRubyShopk.com and rubyrubystore (on ebay) are also them? RubyRubyshopk.com seems to be based out of Canada, but some items still ship from Korea. I've bought samples from the ebay store and they shipped out of Canada, so it came really quickly. I also love having a site to check that has prices listed in CDN. None of the nasty "surprise!" when it comes to the exchange rate.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 2, 2015)

avarier said:


> Aw.. I live in Canada too now so I'm unfamiliar with things that are available up here.
> 
> Are there any k-beauty places here? I live in BC btw. I spotted an H-mart the other day and was thinking of going to check it out.


If you are in Vancouver area, hit up the Daiso in Richmond. Otherwise, if there is a T&amp;T nearby, they now carry a selection of Korean &amp; Japanese skincare items. I saw Purederm, Tonymoly, Hada Labo, MBD in mine and mine is a small little one. So I imagine the ones in BC will have a better selection but be warned about the price mark up.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> i posted the batch number in one of the pics here  If you use the contact form with rose rose shop, they will get back to you and then send your pics.  They are going to make good on it - it looks like a common issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ok thanks!  I'll do that.  I'm so glad you said something before I used it!


----------



## EmiB (Feb 2, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> If you are in Vancouver area, hit up the Daiso in Richmond. Otherwise, if there is a T&amp;T nearby, they now carry a selection of Korean &amp; Japanese skincare items. I saw Purederm, Tonymoly, Hada Labo, MBD in mine and mine is a small little one. So I imagine the ones in BC will have a better selection but be warned about the price mark up.


I need to check this up next time when I go to Ikea in Richmond. Thanks for the info!


----------



## avarier (Feb 2, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> If you are in Vancouver area, hit up the Daiso in Richmond. Otherwise, if there is a T&amp;T nearby, they now carry a selection of Korean &amp; Japanese skincare items. I saw Purederm, Tonymoly, Hada Labo, MBD in mine and mine is a small little one. So I imagine the ones in BC will have a better selection but be warned about the price mark up.


Yeah.. I expect price mark-ups, but I just want to look around and see what's here.

Holy cow, I just googled that Daiso store.... going to have to make a special trip there soon! I'm really close to Vancouver so it's not far at all. I don't see me leaving that place empty handed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is a T&amp;T not far either, will have to stop by there too. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## EmiB (Feb 2, 2015)

And looks like Daiso have stores in Seattle. I remember that while back (before I was into korean skincare) walking in their store, but I didn't know what is was.


----------



## catyz (Feb 2, 2015)

@@avarier, if you do end up making a trip to richmond, don't forget to go to Osaka supermarket, it's owned by T&amp; T market and it's right beside Aberdeen center too. They have similar stuff and H mart is on the opposite side of Dasio, which has lots of k-beauty things too.


----------



## avarier (Feb 2, 2015)

catyz said:


> @@avarier, if you do end up making a trip to richmond, don't forget to go to Osaka supermarket, it's owned by T&amp; T market and it's right beside Aberdeen center too. They have similar stuff and H mart is on the opposite side of Dasio, which has lots of k-beauty things too.


OOH wow! This is so awesome. Where I came from in Texas there were NO stores anywhere near that sold any kind of k-beauty. This is so exciting to have potential places near by! I am glad you all have suggested so many places because I never would have known otherwise.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 2, 2015)

avarier said:


> Real Techniques makes a beauty blender that is orange and it is the closest dupe I know to the real things. It's @$5 I believe. I got mine from Ulta.


I've used so many of these sponges and it makes me sad that none compare to the original. They just don't get "fluffy" enough. I didn't really care for the Real Tech one and it got a tear in it pretty quickly so I just went back to the BB which I already know I love. The only thing I like better are cushions! You can get an empty one and put any foundation or BB/CC cream you want in it.



Stella A said:


> @blinded  I have the Esthetic House pig collagen jelly pack and the brown color and weird consistency of mine had thrown me for a loop and kind of grossed me out went I first opened it up. Your comment of no weird smell to yours prompted me to run to mine for a whiff test (light pleasant floral scent with no hints of bacon or other porcine smells to report :lol: ). Yours and @@goldendarter's seals of approval finally gave me the courage to try it out last night as a sleep mask (couldn't keep myself from grimacing while slathering it all over my face LOL)! Happily woke up to hydrated skin and it provided a great moisture sealing barrier for when I spent an hour this morning shoveling snow off the driveway (hadn't washed it off at that point). So glad that I tried it out!


Honestly, the Elizavecca one and one other one I got from Memebox (can't remember the name, but it was recent) sat in my stash for the longest time because the color was just weirding me out! I didn't try one of these creams until the Shara Shara one came my way, and now I'm exciting to try them all! The Shara Shara one is pink so I was much less intimidated by it, ha.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 2, 2015)

blinded said:


> Glad it worked! I think I have that one too. Does it do the weird melt back together thing after you scoop some out? My 3 year old is quite entertained by it and asks to play with my weird cream sometimes.


I think so but I didn't linger over it too much after I scooped it up on account of my squeamishness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 2, 2015)

rose rose shop said Mizon is going to discontinue the toner and they want to refund me :\


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> rose rose shop said Mizon is going to discontinue the toner and they want to refund me :\



I haven't gotten that email yet....I am sure I will today.  Last email I had from them was at 7:19pm EST last night...


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

They're discontinuing it? That's too bad. I've finally gotten the courage to try out chemical exfoliators and this is one of the products raved about on reddit. Anyone know an equivalent product?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

I need the Tonymoly fruits and vegetables to take a restraining order on me. They are great creams and are so cute I can't resist... Ahhhh

But on an other note does anyone know any of the other brands that have 'cute lines' with nice products inside?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 3, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I need the Tonymoly fruits and vegetables to take a restraining order on me. They are great creams and are so cute I can't resist... Ahhhh
> 
> But on an other note does anyone know any of the other brands that have 'cute lines' with nice products inside?


Baviphat is a cute container company jane .


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Baviphat is a cute container company jane .


I have a few of theirs. Are they the ones with lip tints in shapes of apples?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

The Yeon also has cute shaped big oranges!


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

The Saem has a pear one but that's sold out on tk.  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also have some peach and apple shaped creams.


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

@@Jane George Did you see that BNK is selling a set just of the fruits? I want to buy it so badly, but I don't even want the products. Just a bowl on my table. http://hanamana59en.cafe24.com/product/Tonymoly-Fruits-5set-Green---Red-apple-tox---Tomatox---Banana-hand-cream---Sleeping-pack-/KRTONYSK0002623/?main_cate_no=BJ000000&amp;display_group=1


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

@@blinded Yeah I have all but the Tom separately though. I may have bought the panda set though.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like tk removed all the previous want items from their site. Can't pull up anything by the Yeon when searching for it, and same for pure smile. Does that mean we have to request them all over again?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Looks like tk removed all the previous want items from their site. Can't pull up anything by the Yeon when searching for it, and same for pure smile. Does that mean we have to request them all over again?


I ordered quite a bit of The Yeon in the Hallabong and I went back to my old orders and found some links if that is helpful

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-live-pack-100ml

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-moisture-mist-150ml-2

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-calming-pore-serum-for-oily-skin-50ml

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-calming-powdery-toner-for-oily-skin-200ml

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-pore-ghassoul-pack-100ml

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-cooling-sherbet-cream-100ml

http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-moisture-hand-cream-50ml

you cannot use the links to order (or at least I tried to use one of them to enter in my cart), but if you repost these links and ask for them in the Want forum, maybe they will restock them?


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I ordered quite a bit of The Yeon in the Hallabong and I went back to my old orders and found some links if that is helpful
> 
> http://www.testerkorea.com/product/w-the-yeon-jeju-hallabong-energy-live-pack-100ml
> 
> ...


OOh Thanks for for posting them. I already got quite a few of the Yeon items. I was just using it as an example  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But thanks though! I think it will be good for those who are still looking for the oranges. I know there are few people on reddit who wanted it. I have put in a request again for the Recipe slowganic sheet masks that was sitting in my cart and is now saying its not published.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

One of my Mizon aha/bha toners has floaters, the other looks fine but they're from the same batch as Biancardi's. Glad RRS is making this right.


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

@@Jane George I've actually started a pinterest board called "Skincare

Products that look like food". I always want to buy anything that looks food related, so I just add it to the board and hope I'll forget about it. Either that or I've made it easier on myself when I finally have lots of money to spend on products just for display purposes.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone seen the chocolate eyeshadows from étude house. Had a crappy day and bought two to cheer myself up.

http://testerkorea.com/Product/etude-house-give-me-chocolate-shadow-45g


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

Have to give a shoutout to two products from Peripera that I ordered on my last TK order.  The Peripera Lumi pang and Louge pang lippes are AMAZING.  Lumi pang (IMO) is a dupe for YSL Glossy Stains but better and Louge pang is really creamy, long lasting and feels really good on.  They are both highly pigmented and gorgeous and only around 7 bucks each.  I'm in love with both of these, highly recommended.  I'll be ordering all the colors I wear really soon.

ALSO, as I said above, I received my RRS order of the Mizon aha/bha and they have the same exp. date as Biancardi, but I need to recheck the batch #.  IF they come from the same batch as each other and one has floaters and one doesn't, I'm not sure if I'd trust the one that doesn't. So should I ask RRS for refund/replacement on both?  What would you guys do?  The floater is my one bottle isn't dark, it's light and they're only one, regardless I'm not taking a chance on my face.  It may not be perfect but it's the only one I've got!  :blink:


----------



## avarier (Feb 3, 2015)

I started a thread about current routines, go post something there so my post is less lonely?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> ALSO, as I said above, I received my RRS order of the Mizon aha/bha and they have the same exp. date as Biancardi, but I need to recheck the batch #.  IF they come from the same batch as each other and one has floaters and one doesn't, I'm not sure if I'd trust the one that doesn't. So should I ask RRS for refund/replacement on both?  What would you guys do?  The floater is my one bottle isn't dark, it's light and they're only one, regardless I'm not taking a chance on my face.  It may not be perfect but it's the only one I've got!  :blink:


I'd be worried as well if its the same batch number.  Definitely get a refund.  I have to send in photos still.

Ugh.  I don't really want a refund, I want the toner! /cry

At least I got the 8% peeling serum.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'd be worried as well if its the same batch number. Definitely get a refund. I have to send in photos still.
> 
> Ugh. I don't really want a refund, I want the toner! /cry
> 
> At least I got the 8% peeling serum.


Just checked my toners. They're both from the same batch as the one Biancardi's took a pic of. Nope, not using. I'm going to contact RRS after work. I don't want a refund either! I want the toner! I ordered the 8% peeling serum that I received last week, so at least there's that.


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to assume that mine with have floaties as well, and try to find it somewhere else.


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

blinded said:


> I think I'm going to assume that mine with have floaties as well, and try to find it somewhere else.


If it's from the same batch, it will have, mine has too, still haven't received reply from roseroseshop.


----------



## Fae (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine is from the same batch and it has floaties too! I have mailed them already! Waiting for their response! ^^


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 3, 2015)

Fae said:


> Mine is from the same batch and it has floaties too! I have mailed them already! Waiting for their response! ^^


Same. I just let it settle and my floaties are definitely not just bubbles.

This sucks, I was really looking forward to trying that toner. I may have to suck it up and spend the $20 and change on Paula's Choice


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

You know what I love?  The fact that we all got the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I mean... not the part about floaties but that we all ordered that toner.


----------



## avarier (Feb 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> You know what I love?  The fact that we all got the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I mean... not the part about floaties but that we all ordered that toner.


I was considering it after seeing it mentioned so often in here LOL!


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

It's funny how many of us ordered it around the same time!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

I blame Miss Jexie - haha - she loves to talk about it and sang many high praises of this toner.  I hope I can get it.  They haven't emailed me back saying it is a refund ...yet.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2015)

ugh it's so depressing for me that there was issues with that toner because it's genuinely my all-time favorite. My skin has never looked better since I added it into my routine!

I'm hoping they haven't discontinued it, but rather that RRS has discontinued carrying it in their store. If I can't get it any more I'll be so incredibly sad!

I've also heard that all the contaminated Benton Essences came from RRS as well...which makes me think that maybe they don't store their products properly or something. Can't be a coincidence!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

that is very interesting, @@MissJexie ~ I didn't know that RRS was also the source of the Benton problems.   I should try and see if I can get this from another place if they refund me, as I really want to try it out.


----------



## catyz (Feb 3, 2015)

wow, thanks @@MissJexie, Now I'm concerned about receiving things from RRS... I really hope those are just isolated incidents and not much more!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, that's worrisome!  I guess then that it might be okay to get it from somewhere else.  Has anyone got it from somewhere OTHER than RRS and received a different batch number?

Heres what my email said:

When we check inventory to look into it, we have some defected items like you.
It seems like Mizon produced defected items
We would like to refund for the item because Mizon says that they will make it discontinued...


----------



## avarier (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmmm. I'm not sure if it's a storage issue with RRS. Korean products are always sealed so well.. in a box, wrapped in plastic sometimes, and with the silver foil over the opening. I don't THINK a contaminant like mold can get in unless it happens during manufacturing or if the seal wasn't on properly or missing. Or if it's a natural product that has been sitting well past its shelf life. That's just my thoughts on it.

However.. it kinda makes me wonder about products (from anywhere) that aren't in a clear bottle.. you never know whats in there. I guess that's how Benton was so damaging. You couldn't see in there to know something was _growing_. At least this Mizon issue has hopefully been caught early and no real harm done.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well, that's worrisome!  I guess then that it might be okay to get it from somewhere else.  Has anyone got it from somewhere OTHER than RRS and received a different batch number?
> 
> Heres what my email said:
> 
> ...


I bought my last bottle from Beauteque and it was clear of any floaters and had a different batch number.

I kind of want to know if Mizon has any contact info with english-understanding customer service so I can contact them and find out what's going on. I don't want my toner to go away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

Wasn't there worries that it was being discontinued before? I think I read that on Snow White and the Asian pear. And it wasn't discontinued, Mizon was just having a hard time keeping up with the demand. Maybe that's the same situation here?

It does seem odd and worrying that two different products have had issues from RRS.


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

Just received reply from RRS, same as @@Saffyra posted earlier


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

The problem could stem from RRS storing it in a too warm store room, giving the mold a perfect environment to grow.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> We would like to refund for the item because Mizon says that they will make it discontinued..


RRS has said that items are being discontinued before and it wasn't the case at all tbh. I think they said that about the Mizon Starfish cream? And it's still being made. I think that they may not have a canned response to explain that Mizon isn't shipping them more at the moment until the mess gets sorted out or whatever is actually going on.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

they still haven't gotten around to me yet - they last responded yesterday at 7:19pm



> Hello, friend!
> Thank you for your quick response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> On the other hand, we sincerely apologize to you for this inconveniences caused by a unexpected accident..
> Of course, I don't recommend to use it because we never want customer to have any break out nor trouble due to our product...
> ...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I've also heard that all the contaminated Benton Essences came from RRS as well...which makes me think that maybe they don't store their products properly or something. Can't be a coincidence!


Hmm--my horrifying Benton Aloe toner was sent to me by RRS right around this time of the year, too. But the reason I bought it from RRS was because there was a big sale and they were the only store carrying the new Benton products at that point. Since RRS is such a high-volume Mizon seller, I wonder if they buy out whole batches to meet demand--that could explain why some of these issues seem tied to them.

I just wonder what kind of storage nightmare you'd need to spoil beauty products? Especially those like Mizon that I trust have preservatives?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

yep, that toner does have 2 preservatives - Methylparaben, Propylparaben

the box label in english chops everything after disodium, so it was easy enough to translate the last 3 ingredients as I've seen them 50 gazillion times already



> Water, Glycerin,Sodium Lactate,Alcohol, Butylene Glycol, Glycolic Acid,Lactic Acid, Peg-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil,Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Carica Papaya Fruit Extract,  Arnica Montana Flower Extract, Artemisia Absinthium Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Gentiana Lutea Root Extract,Salicylic Acid, Disodium Edta, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

surprisingly, there is still no official statement from mizon &amp; the toner is still listed on their web site


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Since RRS is such a high-volume Mizon seller, I wonder if they buy out whole batches to meet demand--that could explain why some of these issues seem tied to them.


I think that's a strong possibility. I would make sense that entire production runs are made and earmarked just for RRS.  It would also explain why it seems to be exclusive to toners bought from them.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

blinded said:


> I think that's a strong possibility. I would make sense that entire production runs are made and earmarked just for RRS.  It would also explain why it seems to be exclusive to toners bought from them.


And why it's such a good price since in buying in bulk like that they probably get a great rate.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, friend!

We sincerely apologize for this accident..

When we check inventory to look into it, we have some defected items like you.

It seems like Mizon produced defected items

We would like to refund for the item because Mizon says that they will make it discontinued...

Is it okay to you..??

Furthermore, could you cooperate to send a photo of the product for evidence? It will be helpful to send to Mizon to correct this problem.

Thank you for your understanding.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us

Have a great day

Sincerely

Just got the same response, I couldn't send pics earlier because I was at work, but I will now.

I'm glad someone noticed this because mine just has one little floater, I probably would've missed it!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2015)

uhm so quick question

I just double checked my toner and the EXP says 2014.08.04

Since the one biancardi posted says 2017...am I correct to say that it's not the manufacturing date, but the expiration date? If so...I need to send an e-mail to Beauteque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> uhm so quick question
> 
> I just double checked my toner and the EXP says 2014.08.04
> 
> Since the one biancardi posted says 2017...am I correct to say that it's not the manufacturing date, but the expiration date? If so...I need to send an e-mail to Beauteque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine, from the batch with issues clearly states that it's the expiry date 'EXP: 2017.06.28' and something in korean after that.

Just received a refund from RRS


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2015)

seachange said:


> Mine, from the batch with issues clearly states that it's the expiry date 'EXP: 2017.06.28' and something in korean after that.
> 
> Just received a refund from RRS


I'm not worried about mine being contaminated necessarily since I bought it from Beauteque back in december, but I AM concerned that it was expired when I got it. Since yours all say 2017 and mine says 2014, I'm assuming they're expiration dates, not manufacturing dates like I originally thought...making my toner expired As mine says August 2014 and I bought it in December 2014.


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

@@MissJexie I think yours is a manufacturing date. It looks like it matches this 제조 manufacture and not

까지 till


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

Yours is a different batch and it could the manufacturing date as it doesn't have the word EXP

On the discussion of the issue on reddit someone mentioned that mizon has changed slightly he packaging, so your might be ok


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2015)

oh thank goodness I almost had a heart attack since I've been using this one non-stop since December lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not worried about mine being contaminated necessarily since I bought it from Beauteque back in december, but I AM concerned that it was expired when I got it. Since yours all say 2017 and mine says 2014, I'm assuming they're expiration dates, not manufacturing dates like I originally thought...making my toner expired As mine says August 2014 and I bought it in December 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, 제조 means the date of manufacture.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

I just got a refund, too.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol was gonna say fanserviced did a post on the difference in the symbols... @ is a very useful lady to know... Has magically mystery smoky tours in ny too lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

I just talked to my Fiance about this and he's convinced it has something to do with the way the products are stored and for how long. He works for a company like Aveko, except they buy/transport things from the US to Russian clients.

he said because warehouses aren't normally temperature regulated, the products being stored there can be exposed to extreme heat and cold for long periods of time, which can effect them negatively. They've apparently thrown away quite a few perishable food items, beauty products etc that were sitting too long, even before their expiration dates, due to the temperatures and how long they had been sitting in the warehouse. 

This may not be the answer to the issue, but it's definitely something to think about!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

I think one issue centred entirely on them is odd but two would worry me. Especially two in such a short time.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

Will someone give a shout if they find this to buy elsewhere for a decent price? I really want to try and am sad that mine are mucky! I'll look tomorrow but I don't have time tonight. Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

So I'm wondering if these toners could potentially be fakes.

It's interesting to me that they're charging half the price that everywhere else does and offering free shipping. Not to mention, there are Mizon fakes out there.

On top of that, considering the bottle I purchased from Beauteque has a different stamp on the bottom than these contaminated ones...I'm wondering if there's something more to this than just a bad batch of toner.

RRS seems to say that the product is being "discontinued" whenever there seems to be an issue- apparently this isn't the first time they've done that, and I'm just starting to think it's worth a look to see if I can notice any differences in packaging, consistency etc

If anyone has a contaminated toner that is visibly contaminated (not just matching stamps on the bottom to the contaminated ones) I would love it if you would send it to me so I could compare it to mine. I'm just going on a hunch, but chatting with Tiffany from Sample Hime, we both think there's a chance that's worth looking into


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Will someone give a shout if they find this to buy elsewhere for a decent price? I really want to try and am sad that mine are mucky! I'll look tomorrow but I don't have time tonight. Thanks!


I know Peach and Lily carries it, as well as Beauteque and Urban Outfitters. I haven't checked to see if any others have it, but I know I've seen it carried in those stores while browsing.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm wondering if these toners could potentially be fakes. It's interesting to me that they're charging half the price that everywhere else does and offering free shipping. Not to mention, there are Mizon fakes out there.   On top of that, considering the bottle I purchased from Beauteque has a different stamp on the bottom than these contaminated ones...I'm wondering if there's something more to this than just a bad batch of toner.


I think there was just a Reddit AB discussion about how the packaging changed.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I just talked to my Fiance about this and he's convinced it has something to do with the way the products are stored and for how long. He works for a company like Aveko, except they buy/transport things from the US to Russian clients.
> 
> he said because warehouses aren't normally temperature regulated, the products being stored there can be exposed to extreme heat and cold for long periods of time, which can effect them negatively. They've apparently thrown away quite a few perishable food items, beauty products etc that were sitting too long, even before their expiration dates, due to the temperatures and how long they had been sitting in the warehouse.
> 
> This may not be the answer to the issue, but it's definitely something to think about!


The AB sub just discussed a Cosrx product having a really freaky white blob/growth in it--that product came from RRS. hmm Off to hold my bottles up to lights...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

Did the packaging change according to people who bought bottles from somewhere other than Rose Rose Shop though? (I would read it but reddit gives me a headache lol)
 

Because it would be helpful to know if someone got a different packaged bottle from somewhere other that Rose Rose Shop. Over the last 24 hours I've heard more and more things about issues from RRS products, and more importantly, I'm still wondering how they can offer free shipping on mizon products, and prices that are literally sometimes 50% less than everywhere else. I can understand them being slightly less expensive if they buy in a large amount...but I'm just not convinced that there isn't something fishy going on here.


----------



## seachange (Feb 4, 2015)

I think on reddit someone mentioned they bought it from testerkorea &amp; has the same batch and issue


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

seachange said:


> I think on reddit someone mentioned they bought it from testerkorea &amp; has the same batch and issue


hmm interesting!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm just not convinced that there isn't something fishy going on her


It's funny--someone in Seoul on the AB sub actually went to the Mizon HQ--they were trying to find a shop that sells Mizon, couldn't find one, and accidentally went to the HQ. Maybe the OP would know who to ask?

I wouldn't be surprised if RRS has a special deal with Mizon tbh. They'd have to to offer things so low.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol was gonna say fanserviced did a post on the difference in the symbols... @ is a very useful lady to know... Has magically mystery smoky tours in ny too lol


What can I say, I'm so hot that I look at paper and it goes up in flames. I tell myself this when I look at my finances and try to justify another haul at least ("I swear it just went POOF!").


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd be happy to send you a bottle of mine if you wanted it, or maybe you don't after all. Let me know.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

My funky Son&amp;Park foundation stick order was cancelled by Korea Depart (luckily I raced to the computer and asked for a refund for the two dinky lip products I threw in my order as add-ons) so I did some feel-better shopping at Wishtrend. (keep in mind that I ordered the foundation stick on eBay this morning) GROAN Gotta say, Wishtrend's prices aren't as dirt cheap as RRS, but I don't hear about them having freshness issues and their free shipping speed is superior to registered mail. I think that their promotion style can be a bit smothering (it's why I stayed away so long), but they do have some nice stuff.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

All this fake talk freaks me out especially after the funky ass Elizavecca mask I got from those dolts at HonestSkin, ugh.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry to go off topic but does anyone know how many products are in the Ladykin mangchee range?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm having a real hard time dumping both of these toners, lol! I have problems but I'm obviously never using this shizz! I'll wait for my refund to come through then in the trash they go.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'd be happy to send you a bottle of mine if you wanted it, or maybe you don't after all. Let me know.


I will! If we don't get some concrete answers I've gotta say I'm still a bit suspicious lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm having a real hard time dumping both of these toners, lol! I have problems but I'm obviously never using this shizz! I'll wait for my refund to come through then in the trash they go.


oh my gosh! ME TOO!! I'm looking at it and thinking " nooooooo, I want to try youuuu! Wait. Nooo! I don't want to get diseased!!"

I need to throw it away so it stops staring at me.  /cry


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I will! If we don't get some concrete answers I've gotta say I'm still a bit suspicious lol


There do seem to be quite a few fakes floating around, and I'm not saying these are fakes, but it's good to be aware of. Reddit gives me a headache too, hate the layout!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

RRS got back to me within 15 minutes with a refund, I REALLY appreciate how they've taken care of their customers. Class act!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

I emailed Beauteque and asked for their batch numbers on their Mizon toner.  Since we think they get their stuff from RRS, I don't want to buy it from them if it's the same bad batch I just bought.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I emailed Beauteque and asked for their batch numbers on their Mizon toner. Since we think they get their stuff from RRS, I don't want to buy it from them if it's the same bad batch I just bought.


THANK YOU! I'm going to order it from them after they get back to you if you don't mind posting what they say.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Sorry to go off topic but does anyone know how many products are in the Ladykin mangchee range?


Looks like three: http://m.ladykin.co.kr/goods/search?search_text=망치&amp;x=0&amp;y=0
Mangchee is spelled 망치 in Korean in case you want to go hunting on k-sites.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

@ cheers. I was hoping there were more lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> THANK YOU! I'm going to order it from them after they get back to you if you don't mind posting what they say.


Yep, I'll definitely let everyone know what they say.


----------



## blinded (Feb 4, 2015)

Someone in the fb addicts group bought the toner from TK and theirs has the black floaties. It might be the same person from reddit, no idea. What is interesting is the response she got from TK. It's the exact opposite of the one from RRS.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 4, 2015)

interesting.  so what is the normal black thing floating in the bottle then?  haha


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

They are not normal lol


----------



## veritazy (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if it contains proteins/ unstable molecules or other substances which could be altered during the shipping process? Especially since it is very cold out (winter) and alternating temperatures could denature some proteins (talking about previous Elizavecca fiasco). Also the mizon toner issue makes me squirmish..now I'm checking my skincare stuff closely.

Obviously this could tarnish the reputations of either the: shipping company, manufacturer or seller....i wonder who people would blame..


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

I've seen the ones in biancardi and they are def mould.... Same as the ones I had in the product from memebox that had black mould in it


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

Ugh this entire thing skeeves me out. If Mizon was actually contacted by both of these companies, they wouldn't have said two different things. RRS is claiming that Mizon is discontinuing the item and they're providing refunds for everyone.

TesterKorea is claiming Mizon says it's a normal occurrence.

Someone is lying to us.

On top of that, I know myself, and others that I know personally are all big fans of this toner. If this was such a "natural material" in the toner, wouldn't someone have seen it before this week? It's not like this toner is brand new on the market. 

Ugh stuff like this frustrates me to the core.


----------



## blinded (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if there is any way to contact Mizon? Maybe they will have someone who speaks English who can help or there's someone who can speak Korean who can find out the answer. 

Between the two responses I have to say I"m more inclined to believe RRS. Refunding people is costing them money and is a hassle. Why would you lie about a product being bad if it isn't?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2015)

Mizon HK Email: [email protected]

Or

Mizon kr. [email protected]

Both will reply in English and are very good at answering questions as are elizavecca and yet and other companies prepare for them to ask for photos and also include also info on where you bought . Are they suppliers or buying through 3rd party and also are they fake . Will give pictures and links to check . Also I always find that by copying the original email to say rose rose and their reply all of them speeds things up very quickly and they delve into issues. They will check and tell you if it was damaged stock meant for disposal that then went to warehouse clear out and was sold on when shouldn't of too .

So I would go for it and also Mizon will tell you trusted suppliers as well


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

Beauteque has our same batch, it's also contaminated and they are not selling them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Beauteque has our same batch, it's also contaminated and they are not selling them.


Nice work on their part.


----------



## seachange (Feb 4, 2015)

I've send an enquiry to mizon via the contact form, don't like 2 completely different explanations of the same issue.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 4, 2015)

So all this talk about Mizon products from RRS possibly being fakes freaked me out a little because I just had an order for the Snail Gel Cream come in... I already had two bottles that I am 100% sure are real (One from Memebox and one from Beauteque) and they both look exactly alike. The two I just got from RRS are slightly different in a few ways and I'm not sure if I'm just being hypersensitive because of reading all of this or if there might be a legitimate issue. If they recently changed their packageing for the toner, they could have changed it a bit for other products as well.  I can't tell much about the RRS product itself since it's in an opaque tube, and when it comes out it looks pretty similar. But really, it's just a clear gel so...


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 4, 2015)

I think there has been few posts regarding Mizon on Reddit where they said Mizon has changed their packaging slightly, such as no more authenticity seals. So it probably is authentic..


----------



## seachange (Feb 4, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> I think there has been few posts regarding Mizon on Reddit where they said Mizon has changed their packaging slightly, such as no more authenticity seals. So it probably is authentic..


Is there offcial confirmation from mizon about this packaging/sticker change? kind of suspicious if these are statement from the shops


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

The new Etude House liquid lipsticks are available at TK and BNK. The new Aritaum water sliding tint is at TK.^^

What's the latest on TK handling times? I'm hearing that new orders are shipping fast, but old ones are still caught up in the works?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 4, 2015)

wow I just got an email from RRS about my mizon toner - I asked them if they could find out from mizon what happened and when my replacement would be shipped out.  This is their response



> Hello, friend
> 
> 
> Mizon said it, and they don't know how it was contaminated as well..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> The fastest we can send your resending item today.. hoping you will understand!



so, I am getting the toner and others got refunded?


----------



## seachange (Feb 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> wow I just got an email from RRS about my mizon toner - I asked them if they could find out from mizon what happened and when my replacement would be shipped out.  This is their response
> 
> so, I am getting the toner and others got refunded?


that's bizarre !!!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

Well that's weird.  I mean... I hope it's not the same batch at least!  But now Im curious to see what you get when you get it!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well that's weird.  I mean... I hope it's not the same batch at least!  But now Im curious to see what you get when you get it!


I got a shipping notice (while I was sleeping) that they shipped out the replacement. I'll let you know in a 2 weeks!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2015)

so as we know the usual boxes are out there ,shipping world wide ,

glamabox,

roserose sample bag, 

wishtrend,

beauteque,

qbox

yes style,

we also have NANDEMOBOX 

and 

WE NOW HAVE STYLE Story

style story are based in Australia and were going to do Australia  ,as memebox were up and running , now since last month and this hitting the social media pages people have asked about global shipping,

so they have now looked into  a different system with memebox going and its kind off a good route i think,

==

in feb 2015 they launched  Australia's first Korean subscription box ,with Korean products,

they do a basic box$20

and a deluxe box,$36

international $47  starting soon,

postage in the price,

all are full sized and deluxe travel sizes ,so more like a special or global style box,

australia is a monthly sub 

worldwide is buy when you want a box ,no hassle or contracts,

they also have the products and full sizes to buy in the shop.

for uk,canada, usa and asia and Europe postage is air international shipping 7-10 days ,

check back for website updates,

they have been actively getting shipping prices for uk ,Canada and Europe and other main memebox buyer countries,@@veritazy shoot them an email to get Poland and such interest logged ,Poland is on the list i asked,

also 3B  are trying to sort out international shipping faster to set up as well now ,

I'm awaiting 2 more final emails of info to do with shipping from other companies so will report back,


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 5, 2015)

Think it would be useful having this in a separate thread with the links to the websites? Could have it separated into boxes / physical stores / websites. This would NOT be for sales etc but where to get the basics


----------



## blinded (Feb 5, 2015)

For those of you who are familiar with the fb addicts group, it looks like Brad is attempting to do his own box that is going to be just for Australia (at least for now). Do what you want with that info. 

There's also that other one that ships out of Canada that we mentioned awhile ago. Name totally escapes me, but it was $50 (and overpriced in my eyes).


----------



## veritazy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions, @@Lorna ljblog! Been looking around but mostly has high shipping and other issues. I'll look through the list and possibly try to save up for more boxes. At the meantime I am hauling small things here and there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The postmen are coming at greater intervals this year, and my withdrawal is getting severe lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally my Beauteque milk bag has arrived - though the tracking had it at Jamaica NY yesterday so no idea what that was about! Its a nice bag but after the hassle, won't be buying from them any time soon.

Tried the honey Velieve face mask last night - jings there is a LOT of essence! It was literally dripping in the stuff. Seemed to have light reflecting properties as face looked slightly "glittery". No reaction so far e.g. Spots or redness which is good but face did feel slightly sticky afterwards.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my the milk toner is incredible from that bag and love the sponge for removing masks and using with my cleanser.

I have bought another of that toner.

As for the mask use the extra on your arms and neck and chest area lol


----------



## avarier (Feb 5, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Think it would be useful having this in a separate thread with the links to the websites? Could have it separated into boxes / physical stores / websites. This would NOT be for sales etc but where to get the basics


I started a thread.. so if anybody wants to drop a link in there, that would be appreciated!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm still concerned about the fact that TesterKorea is saying they're not contaminated and that its "normal" yet RRS is saying they ARE contaminated...

Not thrilled about that at all- interested to hear if anyone from TK has changed their tune or if they're still sticking to the "it's normal" story.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

@@MissJexie I'm hoping @@seachange hears back from Mizon.  

TK is out of their mind if they think that's normal...


----------



## blinded (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't know what TK is saying about the toner, but the woman who bought the contaminated one was given a refund from them.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how to use the TK $1 coupon that came with the gift they sent to members? I cannot figure it out for the life of me!


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

To contact RRS to let them know I also got a contaminated toner do I just send a message through the "contact us" link? It let me pick the order and product I had a question about. Was that how everyone else did it?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 10, 2015)

blinded said:


> To contact RRS to let them know I also got a contaminated toner do I just send a message through the "contact us" link? It let me pick the order and product I had a question about. Was that how everyone else did it?


This is probably the easiest way as I sent a photo to their email address (as they'd sent the wrong item) and it was a few days later before they responded saying they'd found the email in their junk folder (as it had the attachment)...though doing it that way you have a copy of the email as proof that you contacted them.


----------



## avarier (Feb 10, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> If you are in Vancouver area, hit up the Daiso in Richmond. Otherwise, if there is a T&amp;T nearby, they now carry a selection of Korean &amp; Japanese skincare items. I saw Purederm, Tonymoly, Hada Labo, MBD in mine and mine is a small little one. So I imagine the ones in BC will have a better selection but be warned about the price mark up.


Thank you for this info! I went out there over the weekend.. holy cow, that Daiso store is actually in an Asian mall!!! It was FULL of korean &amp; japanese treasures! I got to walk around and try things in an actual tonymoly store!! I found an amazing little boutique with brands like dolly wink and some choosy lip masks (I think the ones that were in a memebox and people loved) that I'm going to have to go back and get when I'm out of my current stuff. The H-mart even sold the skinaz lip tatoos! It was SO MUCH FUN walking around there.. my husband brought an audiobook on his phone and just followed me around for a couple hours LOL. Next time, he's going to drop me off and let me spend the day exploring since I didn't see everything. (still too new to this area to get places that are far away.. I have no sense of direction &lt;_&lt; )

So I had the best day ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thank you to all you korean beauty experts.. it was impressive how much I already knew about everything there!


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

@@Alidolly Yeah, I wanted to send them a picture but that's not possible through the site and I got no confirmation that it went through. I also keep forgetting about the time difference and that I won't hear anything for hours. Impatient me.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

@blinded  RRS gets back to you pretty quickly, but it will be in the wee hours of the morning (due to time differences).   They will ask you to attach a photo at that point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Feb 10, 2015)

Wondering if anyone else contacted Mizon about this issue, I still haven't received reply from them, almost a week since I sent the enquiry.


----------



## raindrop (Feb 11, 2015)

I contacted mizon at the same time I emailed RRS, I never heard back either.


----------



## blinded (Feb 11, 2015)

How did you contact Mizon? I emailed them yesterday about a totally unrelated topic, and heard back from them within hours.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

blinded said:


> How did you contact Mizon? I emailed them yesterday about a totally unrelated topic, and heard back from them within hours.


Hmm... suspicious!

I was thinking of emailing them too.  To ask if they were really discontinuing it or not.  Which email did you use?


----------



## blinded (Feb 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm... suspicious!
> 
> I was thinking of emailing them too.  To ask if they were really discontinuing it or not.  Which email did you use?


The email my response came from was [email protected], but I emailed them through their site. Looks like it was [email protected].co.kr


----------



## seachange (Feb 11, 2015)

blinded said:


> How did you contact Mizon? I emailed them yesterday about a totally unrelated topic, and heard back from them within hours.


I used the contact form on their web site


----------



## blinded (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm currently patch testing the Mizon 8% AHA serum. I want to love the product as much as I love the dropper part. So fun. I keep emptying the dropper into the bottle, closing it, then opening it again just because I like how it fills up. Yeah. I may need a hobby...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2015)

I know this is sort of out-of-the-blue, but I was thinking about the secret santas and swaps that happen on MUT all the time, and I was thinking maybe we could do a K-Beauty Summer Swap or Secret Santa this year!

I know we all have piles of products that aren't right for our skin, or want to shop kbeauty for someone else so we can introduce them to our favorite things...is it just me, or would that be a blast?

I would be happy to run it if we do think it's a good idea, and it would probably happen in the warmer months once we've all recovered from the holiday shopping meltdowns (I still haven't lol) but I think it could be fun!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 12, 2015)

@@blinded I really like that serum and the cap and dispenser just makes it that much more fun! I've been using that and the OST 20 vitamin C and my skin peeled like crazy for a week and now it's so smooth and clear, if I start getting a zit it's healed up and the skin peeled off in record time, gross but, eh.

My skin is balanced and acne free for the first time in awhile. I had perfect skin until I hit 40, then all hell broke loose. Hormones went crazy I think. Then this summer it got worse again. But it's great now. I credit K-beauty for most of it. Genetics for a lot too, I'm 46 (yikes but a teenager at heart) and yet to have wrinkles. Thanks mom!


----------



## blinded (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been using BHA on my chin for a few weeks now, and it's really made a huge difference. BHA is too drying for the rest of my face, so I'm hoping the serum works just as well. How often do you use it? 

I'm too afraid to try the vitamin C. I've reacted to products with citrus many times, so I think it would be a bad idea for me to try it.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I know this is sort of out-of-the-blue, but I was thinking about the secret santas and swaps that happen on MUT all the time, and I was thinking maybe we could do a K-Beauty Summer Swap or Secret Santa this year!
> 
> I know we all have piles of products that aren't right for our skin, or want to shop kbeauty for someone else so we can introduce them to our favorite things...is it just me, or would that be a blast?
> 
> I would be happy to run it if we do think it's a good idea, and it would probably happen in the warmer months once we've all recovered from the holiday shopping meltdowns (I still haven't lol) but I think it could be fun!



I like this idea a lot!!  And we can also state if we wish to be a secret santa to international members!  I know I would love to do this with folks outside of the USA.   It can be mostly k-beauty, but maybe some things as well that are native to one's country that would be fun to try.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> I've been using BHA on my chin for a few weeks now, and it's really made a huge difference. BHA is too drying for the rest of my face, so I'm hoping the serum works just as well. How often do you use it?
> 
> I'm too afraid to try the vitamin C. I've reacted to products with citrus many times, so I think it would be a bad idea for me to try it.


I've been using the OST twic a day and the Mizon peeling serum once all over my face. It's kibdvof drying but I welcomed that with combination-oily skin. I might have to back off a bit because my skin is feeling a bit dry.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> I've been using BHA on my chin for a few weeks now, and it's really made a huge difference. BHA is too drying for the rest of my face, so I'm hoping the serum works just as well. How often do you use it?
> 
> I'm too afraid to try the vitamin C. I've reacted to products with citrus many times, so I think it would be a bad idea for me to try it.


I use the Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid on my face once a day, at night. It says it can be used twice a day but I find that it is a bit drying if I do that. Using it lightly on my skin once a night as completely diminished my acne. It's the only non-korean skincare product that I genuinely cannot live without!

I react the same way to Vitamin C products. I always, always breakout when I use a vitamin C serum. People say it's the skin "purging itself" but I'd rather not deal with a horrible breakout period. Even though there are the OST serums that peoplel speak very highly of, I just go without because of all the adverse reactions vitamin c has given me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



biancardi said:


> I like this idea a lot!!  And we can also state if we wish to be a secret santa to international members!  I know I would love to do this with folks outside of the USA.   It can be mostly k-beauty, but maybe some things as well that are native to one's country that would be fun to try.


Yay! I will keep it in mind and once it gets a bit warmer, I will start a summer swap/ss thread for kbeauty and let you guys know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 13, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I use the Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid on my face once a day, at night. It says it can be used twice a day but I find that it is a bit drying if I do that. Using it lightly on my skin once a night as completely diminished my acne. It's the only non-korean skincare product that I genuinely cannot live without!
> 
> I react the same way to Vitamin C products. I always, always breakout when I use a vitamin C serum. People say it's the skin "purging itself" but I'd rather not deal with a horrible breakout period. Even though there are the OST serums that peoplel speak very highly of, I just go without because of all the adverse reactions vitamin c has given me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yay! I will keep it in mind and once it gets a bit warmer, I will start a summer swap/ss thread for kbeauty and let you guys know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been using the PC 2% BHA too. I got some samples to test and so far I'm impressed. I don't want to buy a full bottle of PC since I'm only using it on my chin. I suppose its possible for the rest of my face to adapt, but I had terrible dry patches on my cheeks and forehead after test patching it that I don't really want to attempt to use it anywhere else again. If the AHA doesn't work as well I'll get some more samples.

My face burns when I use citrus, almost feels like a sunburn. So even though vitamin c might be a life changer for others, it's staying far away from me.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> I've been using the PC 2% BHA too. I got some samples to test and so far I'm impressed. I don't want to buy a full bottle of PC since I'm only using it on my chin. I suppose its possible for the rest of my face to adapt, but I had terrible dry patches on my cheeks and forehead after test patching it that I don't really want to attempt to use it anywhere else again. If the AHA doesn't work as well I'll get some more samples.
> 
> My face burns when I use citrus, almost feels like a sunburn. So even though vitamin c might be a life changer for others, it's staying far away from me.


I use the PC 2% BHA too for several years. The one product I can't live without. PC does make a 1% also that might be better for your drier areas.


----------



## blinded (Feb 13, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I use the PC 2% BHA too for several years. The one product I can't live without. PC does make a 1% also that might be better for your drier areas.


I totally forgot about that. I bought my samples during a promo months ago and then didn't think about them again until a few weeks ago. I'll have to look at the page a little closer.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> I totally forgot about that. I bought my samples during a promo months ago and then didn't think about them again until a few weeks ago. I'll have to look at the page a little closer.


I forgot too that they also have the BHA in a lotion too that may be more moisturizing than the Liquid. I use the liquid one as I have oily skin.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2015)

So the Leaders site has some crazy fast shipping.

I couldn't resist the 30% sale and just "had" to pick up a few more of their masks.

I know...I know....I am a sucker for those coconut bio cellulose masks....

Anyway....

At 3:26pm I got the order confirmation.

And then at 3:54pm I got the "your order has shipped" email w/ tracking number.

And I just checked now and it is a valid, in the system, moving right along, tracking number!

That is crazy fast!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> So the Leaders site has some crazy fast shipping.
> 
> I couldn't resist the 30% sale and just "had" to pick up a few more of their masks.
> 
> ...


I wonder how long their sale is... I'd love to try their toner or moisturizer...  Just because...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Feb 13, 2015)

Is this the PC that everybody is talking about?

http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/aha-and-bha-exfoliants/_/Skin-Perfecting-Two-Percent-BHA-Liquid-Exfoliant/

I'm having a neve rending situation with acne on my nose...  :scared:   Nowhere else! My korean stuff can't kill it so I may need to venture elsewhere. Just want confirmation before I order a trial size! ...and they're having free shipping to US/ Canada is anybody else is interested.

OH, and for those that use it.. where do you put it into your routine? I'll probably just use it at night. Should it be applied last?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I wonder how long their sale is... I'd love to try their toner or moisturizer...  Just because...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tomorrow (the 14th) is the last day.

They only allow you to enter one code, so you can't put in the free shipping code w/ the 30% off code.

But shipping was only $5.

Oh and they ship from Los Angeles.

I was tempted to pick up their cleansing oil but I decided to just stick to masks.

Let me know if you get anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 13, 2015)

avarier said:


> Is this the PC that everybody is talking about?
> 
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/aha-and-bha-exfoliants/_/Skin-Perfecting-Two-Percent-BHA-Liquid-Exfoliant/
> 
> ...


That's the one I'm using. You use it near the beginning of your routine. I wash, wait a bit to let my skin return to it's normal ph (I'm honestly not sure how long you're supposed to wait I usually wait about 15 mins) then apply the BHA liquid and wait for 20 mins before I continue with my routine. My current toner is a moisturizing one, so I use it after the BHA. I've read such conflicting info on whether you need to wait or not, so depending on who you listen to you may need to or may not need to. 

@@avarier, I can't remember.. are you in Canada? If so, keep your order under $20 if possible. If you order over $20 Paula's Choice adds a $5 customs fee. That's great if you're making a big order because there's no risk of additional fees, but if you just want a small order than it's not. Oh....there's also a way to get $10 off your first order. Google or retailmenot should be able to help with that.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 13, 2015)

avarier said:


> Is this the PC that everybody is talking about?
> 
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/aha-and-bha-exfoliants/_/Skin-Perfecting-Two-Percent-BHA-Liquid-Exfoliant/
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the product we are using and talking about, it's great stuff! I use it after my toner.


----------



## avarier (Feb 13, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare do you also wait a while before continuing after you use it?

@@blinded ah! thank you!! now the debate.. do I order the full size with coupon.. or stick with the sample....curse coupons and their tricksy methods of opening my wallet! xD

is there anything else from PC that has a good reputation? this is the only item I ever see mentioned.

... and sorry to be so off the korean topic. I just rely on you guys a lot when deciding what to buy :blush:


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> I totally forgot about that. I bought my samples during a promo months ago and then didn't think about them again until a few weeks ago. I'll have to look at the page a little closer.


Oh that's right!! I was using the 1% BHA Gel for a long time and it never, ever dried out my skin. I switched to the 2% when I felt like I needed a boost and I definitely see more dryness with it. I would grab a handful of the 1% BHA sample sachets and give it a try!


----------



## avarier (Feb 14, 2015)

blinded said:


> That's the one I'm using. You use it near the beginning of your routine. I wash, wait a bit to let my skin return to it's normal ph (I'm honestly not sure how long you're supposed to wait I usually wait about 15 mins) then apply the BHA liquid and wait for 20 mins before I continue with my routine. My current toner is a moisturizing one, so I use it after the BHA. I've read such conflicting info on whether you need to wait or not, so depending on who you listen to you may need to or may not need to.


am I supposed to wait after washing my face before doing the rest of my routine? I usually start it pretty quickly after. hmm


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 14, 2015)

(ETA: didn't know if you knew how ph dependent they are, if you did I apologize for being a windbag! Lulz.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 14, 2015)

@@avarier I have never waited after toner. I guess waiting after probably makes it do its thing longer maybe? I do use it twice a day. I never wait after each of my steps, so I may need to start waiting and see if it makes a difference.

I have about 12 of the PC Brand stuff which I used daily for about 2 years. They work great and I have really nice skin now, but then I discovered Memebox and switched up my routine as I am always thinking I will find something else that will work better and be the miracle product. I love my Korean products and I love PC products too. I still throw another PC product in my routine occasionally, like their 10% AHA weekly resurface treatment and the 1% retinol cream. Some I haven't used in a while and can't remember what they are called exactly, LOL but I know I have the whole line for oily skin and about 5 of the Resist line. Hope thIs helps.


----------



## UberClaire (Feb 14, 2015)

Did anyone go through a "purging" period after starting PC 2% BHA and/or Mizon 8% AHA? I use them every other night in the sequence recommended by one of the blogs and I've been breaking out for the first time in months and in some weird places too.


----------



## blinded (Feb 14, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe I'm pretty sure it was Skin and Tonics that had all the info about ph, or was it Snow White and the Asian Pear? I've read so much on both of those that I can't remember. I think there's also a lot of info on the Skincare Addiction subreddit. The part I don't know, is how to tell if your toner is a low enough ph to be able to skip the wait time between washing and applying acids. That's why I wanted the Mizon AHA/BHA toner. I hate adding an additional 35 mins to my routine at night. I know PC says their products don't require a wait time, but I do it anyways. 

@@UberClaire I think I'm just finishing a small purging process on my chin. After the 1st week of using the 2%BHA everyday I started to get a few small whiteheads on my chin. That's where I typically breakout though, so it made sense to me that it would happen there.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 14, 2015)

How does the Benton Aloe BHA toner compare to the Mizon one? I think I may order it from BNK instead of waiting for the Mizon issues to clear up.

The Paula's Choice line confuses me and even after all the discussion here, I have no idea what I would order, so I'm going to hold off on trying their line for now.

Benton seems like the simplest alternative for now.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 14, 2015)

I must be one of the very few people that Paula's Choice products didn't work for. My skin got a "burn" so bad - red horrible patches that were dry &amp; flaking and it looked like a burn. And then on top of that, I got all of these pimples in areas that I never got pimples before - one was this awful - hard and purple. Took weeks to go down and leave.

I just cannot trust PC products again


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2015)

I just opened a topic in the skin care forum about Beautypedia and Paula's choice so that the discussions about the line and BP can continue there if there is interest. Didn't want it to be limited to only here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I used to visit BP all the time in the early days when Paula started it but haven't in a very long time. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135899-beautypedia-paulas-choice/


----------



## Jane George (Feb 14, 2015)

My give me chocolate eyeshadows arrived and they are fab. Really nice application and nice colour range


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> (ETA: didn't know if you knew how ph dependent they are, if you did I apologize for being a windbag! Lulz. )
> 
> The way AHA, BHA and Vitamin C work is dependent on their low ph. So if you throw them on top of a higher ph product or before toning to bring your skin to its neutral ph level, they won't really work. I'm believe to work they need to be somewhere around 2.5-3.5ish. I don't remember the exact numbers. I wash my face, tone it with a lower ph toner (Dermalogica multi active usually) then use vitamin c, wait 15 minutes to let it work, use aha peeling serum, wait 20 minutes for it to do its thing then continue slapping the rest of the ish on. Is it skin and tonics blog that has all this good info? @@MissJexie? Anyone? Halp...


I think quite a few skincare bloggers have discussed it, but I favor Kerry's way of writing so I always refer to Skin &amp; Tonics. Here's her post about it: http://www.skinandtonics.com/the-importance-of-fatty-acids-ph-moisture-barrier-how-i-eliminated-my-acne-decreased-my-skin-sensitivity/


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2015)

There was also some discussion about cleansers in the "What's Your Routine" thread, so I thought I'd cross-post this list over here just in case some people aren't following that thread.

If you're looking for Korean cleansers that have a ph of under 6:

These are some other cleansers I have tested in my collection (some from Memeboxes, some not) that are Korean and have a reasonable ph:

Missha Near Skin Cleansing Foam: 5.9

Missha Super Aqua Oxygen Micro Visible Cleanser: 5.5

Missha Super Aqua Fresh Cleansing Milk:  5.5

D'ran Wonder Pure Cleansing Lotion: 5

Etude House Happy Teatime Milk Tea Cleansing Cream: 5

The Face Shop Rice Water Bright 02 Cleansing Foam: 5.5

Skinfood Black Sugar Cleansing Water: 5

I also want to point out, since I am a big fan of this line: While they're not Korean, Paula's Choice cleansers all come in at a 5.5 ph according to the research I've done on them.

Hope this helps if anyone was searching for more than the Rose Cleansing stick, which can be pretty pricey!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 14, 2015)

I ordered the Rose Cleansing Stick from Amazon. It hurt me to pay that much but Amazon was in line with the K beauty shops so I bit! Excited to try it!!


----------



## avarier (Feb 14, 2015)

What is this purging process?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 14, 2015)

avarier said:


> What is this purging process?


@@avarier, the purging process is your skin basically throwing up - it brings all of the gunk and toxins to the top of your skin, which can mean pimples and other issues. Once your skin gets used to the product, it is done purging.

The last time I used a PC product, I was told it would be 6-8 weeks for the purging cycle to be completed. I was like, nope, I cannot wait that long to go around covered in huge, hard pimples with flaky, dry skin. I just had a horrible reaction to it.

I know many people have had great success with PC products, but I also know several women, including myself, who have not. I wish my face wouldn't have such a severe reaction to it, but it does.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 14, 2015)

I never had purging with PC products, it's so individual but if I had I would've thrown in the towel too! Life's to short to deal with that shiz. And I'm too old to be covered in zits and flaky skin!


----------



## blinded (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Missha First Treatment Essence and the Purebess 100% Galactomyces (someday I'll be able to spell it without looking it up)? Which do you prefer? I've only tried the Purebess and it's currently back in my routine but I hear so much love for the FTE that I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 14, 2015)

So what is your fave cushion and why? I love the Dr. MJ real restore mucin cushion because it totally mattifies my face and keeps it oil free all day BUT it's too light, so I've been using it but adding my Missha bb lightly on top, think I might combine some BB in the cushion. Anyone have ideas for a bit darker not dewy/greasy looking cushion? I'm medium neutral skin toned. Tia.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 14, 2015)

@@blinded, I LOVE the fte from MISSHA, I use it and a few other Missha nighttime products. But I'm not completely sold on the Purebess galactomyces although a lot of people swear by it being a HG item. They both absorb really well, Missha smells fresh and isn't sticky, idk it just makes my skin look really clarified and glowy.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> Has anyone tried the Missha First Treatment Essence and the Purebess 100% Galactomyces (someday I'll be able to spell it without looking it up)? Which do you prefer? I've only tried the Purebess and it's currently back in my routine but I hear so much love for the FTE that I'm tempted to try it.


I've only tried the Purebess, but the Missha First Treatment Essence is on my wishlist for sure. I've heard nothing but amazing things from some of the bloggers I really respect in terms of their opinions on products. It's a bit pricey for me, which is why I haven't grabbed one yet, but It's definitely something I plan on getting eventually!


----------



## UberClaire (Feb 15, 2015)

I must be the only person in the world who doesn't think the FTE is amazing. For me, it's basically a big container of water for all the difference I've noticed while using it. And it's going to take me forever to make it through that bottle too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> I must be the only person in the world who doesn't think the FTE is amazing. For me, it's basically a big container of water for all the difference I've noticed while using it. And it's going to take me forever to make it through that bottle too.


Agree. I didn't notice a difference with it either.

It didn't do much for my skin at all.

I much prefer the Purebess Galactomyces essence.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> I must be the only person in the world who doesn't think the FTE is amazing. For me, it's basically a big container of water for all the difference I've noticed while using it. And it's going to take me forever to make it through that bottle too.





LisaLeah said:


> Agree. I didn't notice a difference with it either.
> 
> It didn't do much for my skin at all.
> 
> I much prefer the Purebess Galactomyces essence.


Did you pat it in with your hands, or use a cotton round? Oddly enough, everyone who says it didn't work for them used a cotton round.


----------



## UberClaire (Feb 15, 2015)

Hands. I don't use cotton for anything except the Mizon AHA BHA toner between my acids.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Did you pat it in with your hands, or use a cotton round? Oddly enough, everyone who says it didn't work for them used a cotton round.


I used a cotton round...

That is so strange.

Any idea why that would alter the effectiveness?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 15, 2015)

for really watery items, I like using my hands as I feel that the cotton soaks up too much and doesn't put enough on my face.

I feel that I have to dump a lot more product on the cotton round. The only time I use a cotton round is if I am using a product to clean off my face, like cleansing water.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> Has anyone tried the Missha First Treatment Essence and the Purebess 100% Galactomyces (someday I'll be able to spell it without looking it up)? Which do you prefer? I've only tried the Purebess and it's currently back in my routine but I hear so much love for the FTE that I'm tempted to try it.


I LOVE FTE. I also use the Missha Time Revolution Science Activator Ampoule (also dubbed long name ampoule). Both of these products are amazing and I would never ever want to do without them, I noticed a difference the very first time I used them. It isn't a miracle worker, but my fine lines are less noticeable and my makeup doesn't settle into them like it used to, and I have a sort of glow that I definitely did not have before. But if I'm being honest, I've seen plenty of others say FTE broke them out really badly or did absolutely nothing for them.

Also to touch on what was mentioned above, I don't apply my FTE with cotton pads or rounds, I transferred mine to a spray bottle and I spritz it on every morning and night.


----------



## UberClaire (Feb 15, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Also to touch on what was mentioned above, I don't apply my FTE with cotton pads or rounds, I transferred mine to a spray bottle and I spritz it on every morning and night.


I bought the FTE with the bonus mist from Memeshop -- does anybody know if the mist is just FTE in an aerosol can? I actually love how fine the mist is, and I wish I could refill the can from my bottle if that was the case.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 15, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> I bought the FTE with the bonus mist from Memeshop -- does anybody know if the mist is just FTE in an aerosol can? I actually love how fine the mist is, and I wish I could refill the can from my bottle if that was the case.


Not quite the same.


----------



## blinded (Feb 15, 2015)

The long name ampoule is on my definitely buy list. I'll probably grab the FTE too. I like the Purebess, so I might as well experiment with a similar product.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> The long name ampoule is on my definitely buy list. I'll probably grab the FTE too. I like the Purebess, so I might as well experiment with a similar product.


They're both on my list too! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just thin they're products that have been reviewed, tested and approved time and time again by so many trusted bloggers, even though they're pricey i feel like they'll be more than worth the investment.

Since I'm not just buying loads of Memeboxes, I have some spending money to play a little bit. I really want to start buying less in regards to sheer volume of products, but start focusing on purchasing things that will help me build my "ultimate" routine. I like the beauteque bags because their reminiscent of memebox without having 30+ of them come out each month, and I like 3B because it's $12, and allows me to try products without breaking the bank!


----------



## blinded (Feb 15, 2015)

That's how I'm looking at it too. I'm going to fill in the gaps in my routine that are lacking a product I love, and that I don't have a stockpile of from memebox. Plus, since this is essentially free money from memebox, I don't mind trying out the pricier things. These two items seem like safe bets. 

If 3B starts to ship to Canada, I would be interested in signing up (depending on total cost/exchange rate) because I think I can handle a sub that has sample sized products. I think I've said enough on my thoughts on beauteque, but I also really need a break from boxes with random full sized products. I was planning on cutting back to almost no memeboxes anyways, so the break up hurts a bit less. It was mutual really.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 15, 2015)

For what it's worth, I very highly recommend both products. They definitely turned my oily, dehydrated, acne prone skin around.

I get so many compliments these days, I chalk it up to FTE &amp; Long name ampoule.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 16, 2015)

There's a new online retailer of K beauty - Binbinshop.com and they are based in the US from what I can tell. Have Innisfree stuff but didn't have a good look so not sure what else (was on my mobile so not easy to check). Might have some nice stuff for you US folk...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 16, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> For what it's worth, I very highly recommend both products. They definitely turned my oily, dehydrated, acne prone skin around.
> 
> I get so many compliments these days, I chalk it up to FTE &amp; Long name ampoule.


Omg I'm so glad you mentioned having oily, dehydrated skin. I have been seriously searching around lately to see if this was a thing because I seem to have it now. I was always just oily before, but this winter must have done something major to my face, because I'm getting dry/flaky patches, but they're still oily. It's driving me nuts. If I over moisturize, I break out, and if I under moisturize, they get worse. I have NO idea what to do. Is there anything else you can recommend besides the two Missha products?

Anyone else have any k-beauty solutions for this?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from Rinishop either on Ebay or  from their site?

(myrinishop.com)

Can't tell if it's sketchy or not and haven't heard much about them.

(They seem to be connected to that strange qoo10 site that always appears when you search for hard to find products. btw)


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 16, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> Omg I'm so glad you mentioned having oily, dehydrated skin. I have been seriously searching around lately to see if this was a thing because I seem to have it now. I was always just oily before, but this winter must have done something major to my face, because I'm getting dry/flaky patches, but they're still oily. It's driving me nuts. If I over moisturize, I break out, and if I under moisturize, they get worse. I have NO idea what to do. Is there anything else you can recommend besides the two Missha products?
> 
> Anyone else have any k-beauty solutions for this?


What kind of cleanser do you use? I found that was probably responsible for the majority of my problems. I used to use one with benzoyl peroxide, and I pretty sure it most definitely messing with my moisture barrier.  I use a regular cream cleanser with salicylic acid after I oil cleanse at night. I just rinse in the morning. I say no to foaming cleansers no matter what the PH is because they're just too drying for me. Reading the AB subreddit really helped me a lot. You might want to check it out.

I think this is where layering has become my best friend. I try to save heavier moisturizing for night time. I fell in love with the Migabee Honey &amp; Bee venom cream. I use the two Missha products, and that. Then Holika Holika blueberry honey sleeping pack. I like honey! Can you tell?

For daytime, I really like LJH tea tree stuff. I use the toner, serum, and cream.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 16, 2015)

@ChullBird  What cleanser do you use? Because this sounds like something that might be a lifesaver for my T-zone during the hot, humid months...


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 16, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @ChullBird  What cleanser do you use? Because this sounds like something that might be a lifesaver for my T-zone during the hot, humid months...


It's Neutrogena Oil free acne wash cream cleanser. In the orange bottle...and not the deep clean.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 16, 2015)

I've just been pH testing all my cleansers and toners.  Is a pH of 7 bad?  Most of mine are a 5 but the one Ive been using most lately is a 7.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 16, 2015)

You should stay between 5-6, but ideally 5-5.5


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 16, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone ordered from Rinishop either on Ebay or from their site?
> 
> (myrinishop.com)
> 
> ...


I've ordered through them several times on eBay. Went smoothly with a few samples thrown in.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I've ordered through them several times on eBay. Went smoothly with a few samples thrown in.


Thank you! That's great to know.

They carry a few things that are hard to find...like the Petitfee Hyaluronic Acid &amp; Lavender gel masks.

I (heart) those!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I've just been pH testing all my cleansers and toners.  Is a pH of 7 bad?  Most of mine are a 5 but the one Ive been using most lately is a 7.


A 7 is definitely not as bad as some of the ones I had in my collection (eep) but as @ChullBird mentioned, you'll want to stay under a 6. 

I basically sucked it up and tossed out any of my cleansers that were over a 6, and I've seen a drastic change since I started using a cleanser that comes in a 5.5 after a couple of weeks. The only acne I have on my face is what was left from my last breakout. 

I tested ALL my products, not just my cleanser, and everything is under 6, thank goodness! I know most of the time that's the case for anything that isn't a cleanser, but I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## blinded (Feb 17, 2015)

@@MissJexie, I think you and I are on very similar skincare missions right now. I'm going to purge all my memebox cleansers and use ph friendly ones only. In addition to the cleansers and trying to focus on finding products I love instead of trying everything that is out there, I also NEED to be better about wearing sunscreen. Especially now that I'm starting to use AHA. I've got one ordered and I'm working my way through my memebox samples. I've always hated the way sunscreen feels on my face, so I really hope to find one that I like. I know that's the key to me wearing it everyday and not just in the summer.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 17, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know the pH of the

O&amp; Soap Berry Cleanser?

This may be my problem product.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 17, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> Does anyone happen to know the pH of the
> 
> O&amp; Soap Berry Cleanser?
> 
> This may be my problem product.


I'm curious about this one too as I have been using it every night for a few months now but, I haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## avarier (Feb 17, 2015)

@blinded  @@MissJexie

Would it be possible for you to let us know which ones are too high with ph levels?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 17, 2015)

The Asian beauty redit thread has a list of cleansers ph. I'm redit stupid so maybe someone else can link?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

maybe we start a thread with the link to reddit's pH cleansers and then add in our findings here?

I only say this because I believe that site has been linked in other threads here.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 17, 2015)

Holy cow - based on the reddit list, all of my cleansers have a pH of 8 or higher. I might as well pack them up and see if I have better luck with them in the summer.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

I know I tested the soap berry cleanser because I was SUPER excited to use it, and it was significantly higher than i was comfortable with. IDK if the reddit list has it on there, so I'll test it now and let you know what I get....





Looks to be about an 8.5 to me. 

Yikes.


----------



## avarier (Feb 17, 2015)

should we watch ph levels in all products or is it cleansers that matter most?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

avarier said:


> should we watch ph levels in all products or is it cleansers that matter most?


I have read that it's important to keep the ph of your skin as close to 5-7 as possible, so all of your skincare products should be in the 5-6 range ph-wise. I think cleansers are most important, more so because they are more commonly a higher ph level. I have tested a LOT of other products in my routine and they all come in at 6 or less, so it does seem true that cleansers are the ones you really have to look out for.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

The soapberry was really high.  I tossed it.

I tested most of my Memebox products and they all turned out to be under six and above 4.  The iffy one that I kept was the Neogen code9 toner which is a 7 but... I can't bear to toss it.  All my Paula's choice were 5's.

I did NOT test my Enesti cleanser.  It's still sealed so I was hoping someone else knew.  

I'd love a pH thread in the kbeauty section!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't toss my high ph cleansers, I just re purpose them. I use them as body wash instead. Although most of them will be better for summer since my skin is always angry and dry in the winter.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 18, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I don't toss my high ph cleansers, I just re purpose them. I use them as body wash instead. Although most of them will be better for summer since my skin is always angry and dry in the winter.


Oh, that's a good idea!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I don't toss my high ph cleansers, I just re purpose them. I use them as body wash instead. Although most of them will be better for summer since my skin is always angry and dry in the winter.


I would do that, only the skin on my body is actually more sensitive than my face! There was a time I could only use the hibiclens antiseptic wash that doctors have you use before surgery lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything that touched my skin was making me break out in welts and cystic acne. I've been able to find stuff now that works OK for me, but body washes in particular hate me. I'd be too nervous to use a high ph cleanser on my body- I feel like my skin would melt off or something knowing my past experiences hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 18, 2015)

What is better for pH testing? The strips or the pen? I may have to invest.

I now wish I had bought the Re:cipe set from Memebox, just because I'm interested in the cleanser, and it seems to fall within the recommended pH parameters.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 18, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I would do that, only the skin on my body is actually more sensitive than my face! There was a time I could only use the hibiclens antiseptic wash that doctors have you use before surgery lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything that touched my skin was making me break out in welts and cystic acne. I've been able to find stuff now that works OK for me, but body washes in particular hate me. I'd be too nervous to use a high ph cleanser on my body- I feel like my skin would melt off or something knowing my past experiences hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That sounds horrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a similar problem when I was a kid. My mom could only use one specific laundry detergent to wash  my clothes and I had to use unscented dove bar soap or I would break out in a horrible itchy rash all over my body and it sucked. I think mine was more related to scent though. Thankfully I outgrew it, but I can totally relate to your experience and I'd be really careful too!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, that's a good idea!


I hate throwing stuff out when it can be used for something. They also work for brush cleaners too!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from Innisfree website using their Pantos Logistics company for shipping (to the uk). I've been sent an invoice for customs which is fine as expected there to be some and paid by Paypal but not received confirmation that the parcel will be delivered and getting paranoid as says to check Pantos account but I don't have one of those! Hope I've not been scammed in some way...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Has anyone ordered from Innisfree website using their Pantos Logistics company for shipping (to the uk). I've been sent an invoice for customs which is fine as expected there to be some and paid by Paypal but not received confirmation that the parcel will be delivered and getting paranoid as says to check Pantos account but I don't have one of those! Hope I've not been scammed in some way...


Never had that I did normal shipping and on all 5 orders only got customs on 2 one was paid direct online to Royal Mail one was paid direct online ince letter arrived to parcel force .

Never heard of the company you mention


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 18, 2015)

Pantos looks legit. Can you create an account?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes pantos is a reliable company but never used . I always go via Ems and

Kpacket is pantos cheaper then


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 18, 2015)

Not really cheaper but delivery time was marginally quicker (according to the Innisfree website anyway!) so thought I'd give that a go. The invoice looked legit as detailed what was in the package but then link took me to a German version of paypal so that's what worried me slightly! Will check the Innisfree website and see what it says on their and wait to see if its delivered by the end of the week (assume it was stopped at customs down in London so still to make its way north).

Just me being paranoid (I'm loaded with the cold so brain not working to full capacity...or even 20% truth be told!).

Thanks folks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Feb 18, 2015)

So I was reading this and wanted to ask

http://www.skinandtonics.com/the-importance-of-fatty-acids-ph-moisture-barrier-how-i-eliminated-my-acne-decreased-my-skin-sensitivity/

does anybody have any face oils they recommend? I have lots of face stuff, but not really anything that is strictly a face oil. I have the receipe spray mist which has a lot of oils, but I'm not really liking the mist things.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I hate throwing stuff out when it can be used for something. They also work for brush cleaners too!


OMGGG THAT is a good idea!!  

Why the heck did I not think of that? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2015)

avarier said:


> So I was reading this and wanted to ask
> 
> http://www.skinandtonics.com/the-importance-of-fatty-acids-ph-moisture-barrier-how-i-eliminated-my-acne-decreased-my-skin-sensitivity/
> 
> does anybody have any face oils they recommend? I have lots of face stuff, but not really anything that is strictly a face oil. I have the receipe spray mist which has a lot of oils, but I'm not really liking the mist things.


It's not korean, but the Kiehls Midnight Recovery Concentrate is one of the best oils I've ever use on my face! My Paula's Choice and Kiehls products are the only non-Korean stuff left in my skincare routine LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't have K-beauty oil experience but I've used Clarins Lotus face oil, Camellia oil from Chidoriya and Argan oil from Josie Maran. When I used the Japanese camellia oil my pores looked so much better. I also used their soap and scrub. Loved the whole routine for night time. Maybe I should try it again. I also really liked the Clarins oil. It didn't make me breakout. The argan oil I could take it or leave it. I tried the lighter version too and it really didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2015)

Also not kbeauty but I like the ole henriksen pure truth youth activating oil..


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 18, 2015)

Since we were talking about FTE and LONGNAMEAMPOULE, Missha US has 30% off all sets right now.  This one looks good.I might stock up some more!

Time Revolution Best Seller Special Set II
2 Review(s) | Add Your Review
Use this bestselling duo on a daily basis to discover and experience more beautiful, glowing skin.
First Treatment Essence: liquid type essential Essence hydrates, purifies, and soothes skin.
Activator Ampoule: concentrated essential Ampoule moisturizes, firms, revitalizes, and nourishes skin.
Both provide wrinkle repairing and whitening benefits.

Set Includes:
- First Treatment Essence 150ml + miniature Essence 30ml
- Night Repair New Science Activator Ampoule 50ml + miniature Ampoule 10ml

 
Availability: In stock


$98.00 

$68.60


----------



## avarier (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks for the facial oil suggestions!! I've been browsing around on rrs and I actually found some that are korean. They're called "wrapping oil"? Not sure what that means, but found one by mizon and etude house. Thinking about trying out the mizon one.

Has anybody tried the king to the kong brand? It's a line by mizon. All of the products have ridiculous artwork and come in large sizes! I saw they have a toner that claims it helps your skin to re-adjust the ph after cleansing it.. anybody heard of it/ tried it? http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/free-shipping/260099-MIZON.html


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 19, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Since we were talking about FTE and LONGNAMEAMPOULE, Missha US has 30% off all sets right now.  This one looks good.I might stock up some more!
> 
> Time Revolution Best Seller Special Set II
> 2 Review(s) | Add Your Review
> ...


It's on sale for $65 on beauty net korea. It dropped down to $58 when I added it to my cart. Totes buying it tonight!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

Great deal! Is it free shipping through Missha though? Or are you not in the US? I forget. But 58.00 is a good deal, dang!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm in the US. I think it's free shipping at Misshaus. It's also free shipping at BNK, they also have the set with the miniatures for $65 if you use paypal. It's a really good deal.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

You'll also earn credit when you order from bnk that you can use when you hit $10 credit


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

Awesome, didn't know bnk was doing free shipping on that too! Woohoo! I see an order in my near future. I figure if I buy every time it's deeply discounted I'll never have to pay full price! Justifying the sh&amp;it out of this.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

oooh that set is tempting as heck but I just made an order with TK, so I think I'll have to wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;/3


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

BNK is free ship on all


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

Why did I not remember that? All the sites run together!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 19, 2015)

Just bought my set from BNK...and a lot of lipsticks. Ugh how many lipsticks does a girl need?


----------



## blinded (Feb 19, 2015)

Ooh, do I wait until memebox gives me my commission or grab that set now?


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 19, 2015)

I think the sale is running until the 28th. You've still got a couple of days, but who knows if they'll sell out?


----------



## blinded (Feb 19, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I think the sale is running until the 28th. You've still got a couple of days, but who knows if they'll sell out?


That's what I"m worried about. I think I'll hold off and hope for the best.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Just bought my set from BNK...and a lot of lipsticks. Ugh how many lipsticks does a girl need?


Lol I am a bit of lip product addict so can only say I'll tell you when I have enough... Think I am nearly at three figures


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

Yup I'm at three figures definitely, never have enough lippies! What did you order Chullbird?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Just bought my set from BNK...and a lot of lipsticks. Ugh how many lipsticks does a girl need?



don't ask me - I have so many and I still order more!! haha


----------



## Fae (Feb 19, 2015)

Bought the missha set! I have way too many lip products! It is the one makeup product, I cannot stop buying! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Just logged into BeautyNetKorea to check order and its saying its "delivered" but I haven't received it!! Ok, it's only $27 but there is no signature information (won't let me click on the delivery tracking). Its not with a neighbour as I've been in the house the last 2 days and there have been no cards left either (its doesnt even say when it was delivered). Will NOT be a happy bunny if its gone walkabout..will have to send an email and deal with their CS. Anyone had issues with them and had to contact CS?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Just logged into BeautyNetKorea to check order and its saying its "delivered" but I haven't received it!! Ok, it's only $27 but there is no signature information (won't let me click on the delivery tracking). Its not with a neighbour as I've been in the house the last 2 days and there have been no cards left either (its doesnt even say when it was delivered). Will NOT be a happy bunny if its gone walkabout..will have to send an email and deal with their CS. Anyone had issues with them and had to contact CS?


I think it is timed from dispatch so it might show it a few days before it is delivered.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I think it is timed from dispatch so it might show it a few days before it is delivered.


Oh I hope so...teach me for taking the free shipping and not paying the $2.50 for a tracking number. My Innisfree order is also MIA (after paying the customs duty to Pantos). I'm off on Monday and working from home on Tuesday so hope they arrive between now.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh I hope so...teach me for taking the free shipping and not paying the $2.50 for a tracking number. My Innisfree order is also MIA (after paying the customs duty to Pantos). I'm off on Monday and working from home on Tuesday so hope they arrive between now.
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never lost a BNK order to this day and order from them a lot.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Just logged into BeautyNetKorea to check order and its saying its "delivered" but I haven't received it!! Ok, it's only $27 but there is no signature information (won't let me click on the delivery tracking). Its not with a neighbour as I've been in the house the last 2 days and there have been no cards left either (its doesnt even say when it was delivered). Will NOT be a happy bunny if its gone walkabout..will have to send an email and deal with their CS. Anyone had issues with them and had to contact CS?



I have always had that issue with them when it is an order that doesn't have a tracking number.   Mine says delivered too, but that is, I believe, how they mark them when there is no tracking and they have shipped it out.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Great thanks. Just was a bit concerned to see it has delivered but I didn't have it. Happened with a memebox and neighbour had that one but been in the house this week so knew it wasn't with them this time.

Hopefully it'll arrive soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

I guess folks in the UK get items faster from Korea?  I know I have to wait 3-4 weeks for my stuff in the USA.  I've been waiting 4 weeks now for a package from testerkorea...


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 20, 2015)

BNK marks your order as "delivered" after a certain amount of time (I think it's a weekish) so you can get your mileage points. They can't be added to your account until the order is entirely completed for whatever reason.

Out of all the times I've ordered from BNK I've never had an issue with my package not being delivered, I'm not saying that just because it hasn't happened to me doesn't mean it won't to any of you, but I think they're one of the more reliable sellers. Also for those who do worry about tracking (and donn't know) they offer tracking numbers for $2.50.


----------



## blinded (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's hoping my third attempt to get a ph balancing toner works. First the floaties from RRS, then a paypal claim to get a refund from another shop. Finally decided to stop attempting to get the Mizon toner and go for the Cosrx AHA/BHA toner from Jolse.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> Here's hoping my third attempt to get a ph balancing toner works. First the floaties from RRS, then a paypal claim to get a refund from another shop. Finally decided to stop attempting to get the Mizon toner and go for the Cosrx AHA/BHA toner from Jolse.


I was looking at that one, too!


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

People on reddit seem to like it, and I'm easily swayed when I can get $3 off a $20 order.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 21, 2015)

How's the shipping from Jolse? Cost wise?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I bought the Cosrx toner from Amazon for 18 bucks and free shipping from Cosmetic Love. Had to have it since all the other aha/BHA toners are having issues now.


----------



## avarier (Feb 21, 2015)

blinded said:


> Here's hoping my third attempt to get a ph balancing toner works. First the floaties from RRS, then a paypal claim to get a refund from another shop. Finally decided to stop attempting to get the Mizon toner and go for the Cosrx AHA/BHA toner from Jolse.


has the cosrx toner been ph tested?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 21, 2015)

No idea what the PH level is but I like the Milkydress Rose toner (as long as you don't mind the smell of rose - though its not strong!). Its gentle on my skin (the Gokmel one felt like battery acid!) so will defo buy that again when its finished.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 21, 2015)

right ladies need your help, not beauty related but, you american / canadian girls are in the know,

i need what you call a life planner, not any old diary like we have in the uk, kawaii etc, 

i know you have loads and various ones and i know i will get customs charges but i need one like this

https://www.erincondren.com/index.php/life-planners 

any links for others companies with uk shipping would be so grateful. thank you,


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe The shipping from Jolse is free (or at least built into the cost of the items). 

@@avarier I can't remember exactly what the ph is, but it's good for balancing your skin after cleansing and before applying acids, but I don't think it's the right ph for the AHA/BHA to properly exfoliate. Seems it's very similar to the Mizon AHA/BHA toner.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 21, 2015)

Long shot: Does anyone have a translated ingredient list for the Ladykin Mangchee Lifting Mask?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Long shot: Does anyone have a translated ingredient list for the Ladykin Mangchee Lifting Mask?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 24, 2015)

I need BB Cream help. I have tried at least 10 different kinds and it doesn't matter what shade I buy, I look grey. I have neutral undertones so I can use yellow or pink based products, but none of them suit me.

Is there a HG BB cream that you guys have that functions like more of a foundation, without the grey/white-tine that the SPF adds?


----------



## moosie (Feb 24, 2015)

hey ladies, I'm buying the Cosrx bha/aha toner, too!  I looked at the Mizon, but that has alcohol, so I'd rather use something else.  The ingredients in the Cosrx seem good, so I'm going for it.  I need (read: want) to place a TK order today, so I'm ordering the toner from there.

So, I had lunch with a very good friend of mine a few weeks ago.  We don't get to see each other in person often, and it had been a while since she'd seen me.  She immediately commented on how amazing my skin looked.  Like, was grilling me about products, haha!  Anyway, I told her she NEEDS the Benton Essence in her life, so I'm giving that to her when I see her tomorrow (I have an unopened bottle).  That's why I have to place a TK order today; I need to have another backup on hand for when my current bottle runs out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie I'm also ordering a refill of the Mizon foot cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 24, 2015)

moosie said:


> hey ladies, I'm buying the Cosrx bha/aha toner, too!  I looked at the Mizon, but that has alcohol, so I'd rather use something else.  The ingredients in the Cosrx seem good, so I'm going for it.  I need (read: want) to place a TK order today, so I'm ordering the toner from there.
> 
> So, I had lunch with a very good friend of mine a few weeks ago.  We don't get to see each other in person often, and it had been a while since she'd seen me.  She immediately commented on how amazing my skin looked.  Like, was grilling me about products, haha!  Anyway, I told her she NEEDS the Benton Essence in her life, so I'm giving that to her when I see her tomorrow (I have an unopened bottle).  That's why I have to place a TK order today; I need to have another backup on hand for when my current bottle runs out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cosrx are all the rage right now. I've yet to hear a bad review....which is good because I have a huge haul of  stuff coming from RRS when they had their 30% off Cosrx sale.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

Cosrx...you're on my radar now!

They started following me on instagram so I followed back and now I just want to buy everything!!

Thank goodness my final commission payout from Memebox just came in LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ooh this sounds interesting. I need to check this out now. Maybe worth opening a topic in the K-beauty? Thoughts?


----------



## avarier (Feb 25, 2015)

are there any products anybody can recommend from cosrx (other than the toner)?

or even ciracle (other than red spot cream, have that already)?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

I opened a topic for cosrx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 25, 2015)

So my Innisfree order STILL hasn't been delivered and I'm getting no response from Innisfree themselves about why its taking over 6 days for it to move from London (last tracked location) to Scotland. Especially when it was meant to take 3-7 days for delivery (and I paid extra for that as its for Mother's Day and at this rate I'll have to buy something else for my Mum).

SHIPPING METHOD

Pantos (3~7days)

Not impressed with either Innisfree nor Pantos Logistics at the moment. Order was made on the 12th Feb so should have arrived on the 19th. Yes it arrived in the UK that day but I've still not got it so getting annoyed. Fed up with shoddy shipping and rubbish CS. Beauteque just the same - ignoring email request for tracking number for a bag they say online has shipped.

Apologies for the rant but fed up with it. I pay for a service and expect them to deliver what I've paid for and not to have to chase where my order has disappeared to.

Grrrr...


----------



## blinded (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I've entered Korean skincare burnout. I was planning on spending my commissions to do a big haul, but now I think I'm just going to get the Missha FTE and long name ampoule and that's it. I have the corsrx toner, habo labo cleanser and Biore sunscreen on their way. I have enough creams and masks to last me a long time, so I'm set there. Other than an ampoule or serum to use during the day, I honestly don't think I want anything else right now. How is that possible?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2015)

blinded said:


> I think I've entered Korean skincare burnout. I was planning on spending my commissions to do a big haul, but now I think I'm just going to get the Missha FTE and long name ampoule and that's it. I have the corsrx toner, habo labo cleanser and Biore sunscreen on their way. I have enough creams and masks to last me a long time, so I'm set there. Other than an ampoule or serum to use during the day, I honestly don't think I want anything else right now. How is that possible?


I'm jealous of you lol

I have like...10 years worth of skincare and I'm always interested in trying new things, new ingredients, new combinations of products...I can't get enough and my wallet is always crying lol


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm jealous of you lol
> 
> I have like...10 years worth of skincare and I'm always interested in trying new things, new ingredients, new combinations of products...I can't get enough and my wallet is always crying lol


This is me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Have more products than know what to do with yet I'm still searching for the next thing and my wallet can't keep up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## blinded (Feb 25, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I'm jealous of you lol
> 
> I have like...10 years worth of skincare and I'm always interested in trying new things, new ingredients, new combinations of products...I can't get enough and my wallet is always crying lol


I've got this combo of wanting to try new things and being impatient with how long it takes to use things up, mixed with my need to finish something before I open something else. So other than serums or ampoules, I wouldn't be able to try anything new right now anyways. It definitely helps that I can see the boxes full of surplus items every time I go in my bedroom. No storage space to hide it out of sight. I'm also forcing myself to properly patch test most items and only introduce one new one at a time, so that makes it even harder to use new items.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

I went overboard and tried too many items at once the last couple of days and my chin broke out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I have to be careful not to try too many new things at once but I was too excited to try. Back to my old routine until my skin calms don't and then I can try again, one thing at a time.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> I went overboard and tried too many items at once the last couple of days and my chin broke out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to be careful not to try too many new things at once but I was too excited to try. Back to my old routine until my skin calms don't and then I can try again, one thing at a time.


I use about 11 products on my skin one after the other every night and so far, so good LOL. the key is slowly adding things into your current routine and trying them for a few days to see if you have any reactions, if you do, take out that product and replace it. 

Over time, you can replace things in your old routine as well as add in new steps and know exactly which products are good for your skin.

I can't tell you how many times I dumped a bunch of new products on my face and broke out...and then it took me forever to figure out which one was the culprit! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been lucky, and I've been able to figure out what new product has caused a breakout or reaction so far, even though I've introduced a bunch of new products all at once before. My problem is not always knowing which product has made a difference because I can't narrow it down. That's the main reason I'm starting to add things slowly. That way I'm not unnecessarily buying and using products.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm an all or nothing kinda girl. When I patch test, I patch test my whole face.

Fortunately this has not ended poorly....yet.


----------



## juless231 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm the same... just slather it on my face on hope for the best! Probably not the best way for me to go about it. As for orders, I'm waiting on a bunch of things, but all with snail shipping so who knows when they'll arrive. I recently received two of my TesterKorea orders though. I was missing an item from one parcel. It was just a cheap pair of Etude House kitty tweezers I thought were cute. I emailed and asked if they could include them in a newer order that hadn't yet shipped. They replied wanting me to send photo proof and photos of the label, plus check shipping weight with my post office (or something like that...). Ya, no thanks... way too much trouble for something that cost 2 bucks. I told them never mind, the label had ripped and that was that. Have to say I was kinda surprised they wouldn't just throw in the pair of tweezers since some of their samples they give for free cost more than them lol! Understand having to check for more pricey items, but tweezers?? Ah well, no kitty tweezers for me haha


----------



## blinded (Feb 26, 2015)

Meme commissions have been spent. Decided to go for a few quality and full sized items over the large haul I originally imagined. 

Here's what I'm waiting for (not all was bought with meme money)

*BNK*

FTE and long name ampoule set (as well as samples of those I ordered weeks ago to test patch. Guess I probably don't need those now)

*Jolse*

Cosrx toner

*Amazon.ca* (actually 3rd party sellers)

Biore Watery essence sunscreen

Hado Labo foaming cleanser

*eopenmarket *(cosmeticmarket2012 on ebay)

Missha Perfect Cover 21

It's skin WR effector

It's skin GF effector

*Tosowoong Ebay store*

sheet masks

That seems like a lot when it's listed out like that. Other than the sheet masks, this fills some gaps in my routine and it gives me some new items to play with, but doesn't add to the surplus of items I have. Now it's time to truly test things and take a break for adding new items.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 26, 2015)

Good day today - last memebox arrived...then the missing Innisfree order (turns out the courier tried to deliver on Monday but as I was at work and none of my neighbours were in he'd gone but not left a card. The package had been sitting in his car since then!). Then had a call to say daughter had won an iPad mini plus Shaun the Sheep goodie bag and finally the the postie arrived with Wonka gobstoppers I'd ordered from Ebay seller plus a letter saying my daughter had been accepted to the local primary school in August.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Some days are worth getting woke at 5.55am by daughter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Changed the forum name today to Asian beauty to cover all Asian beauty, not only Korean although Korean is probably the biggest part. This way we can also discuss Japanese and other Asian beauty products etc in addition to Korean.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a winter tip about using sheet masks. They feel uncomfortably COLD during the winter..

and they are lined in a metallic wrapper that might not be great to microwave.

So, I heat up a small amount of water, just enough to submerge the sheet mask sealed in its wrapper and swirl the package around in the hot water for a few minutes.

When I put my sheet mask on every day ( or night), it's now warm and comfy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 26, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie I love that idea! I took my 7 second sheets out of the fridge because I would flinch just thinking of using them, but I never thought about warming up the sheet masks. Going to try that with my next one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you, Blinded, and all. I wish I had thought of this sooner.. I have sheet masks coming out my ears LOL.

I should have said- this is an " old nurse's trick" for heating up things that go next to skin. Comfort reigns in times of health, also, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't use the stove, just let the hot water run in one of my bathroom sinks. That's hot enough if you swirl the sealed pack around for about 2-3 minutes. 

I think that if the water got too hot it could melt the glue or other sealant on the package edges and ruin the mask. Also, you want to be able to remove it from the water with your hands and then open the mask package, so no scalding hot water at any point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 26, 2015)

haha - I mentioned that technique in a review I did for mask genie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angkhoo (Feb 27, 2015)

I start using Korean cosmetics around 3 years ago while I have trip to Korean and I was brought to the cosmetic street Myeongdong by the tour guide, it's a must to buy some products for friends as a souvenir and so I choose to buy mask, that I can give 1Pc to each friend (haha save a bit money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I bought few things for myself too. I bought Missha BB cream, Innisfree eye cream and some Faceshop mask. It was quite amazing that these products are really good and price is cheap compare with many western brands. Since then I try more different Korean product, e.g. Etude house BB cream, Tony Moly Bunny Mist, Cloud9 and even donaky milk products etc. All are good for my skin even thought my skin is easy to get allergy. I think it's because the Korean products are keen in using natural ingredient.

Since then I am crazy about Korean brands and however its hard to find some products in the local market and usually price will be higher in local market too. Since I am not going Korean every year to buy these products and so I turn to buy from some online store, for example Gmarket, Q-depot etc. The problem is a lot of information in Gmarket is Korean    and so I prefer to shop in Q-depot as they provide quite comprehensive product information including ingredients (which I am sensitive as my skin is easy to get allergy). I hope may be more brands will open shops in my country and I can have more channels to buy Korean cosmetics.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 27, 2015)

Angkhoo said:


> I start using Korean cosmetics around 3 years ago while I have trip to Korean and I was brought to the cosmetic street Myeongdong by the tour guide, it's a must to buy some products for friends as a souvenir and so I choose to buy mask, that I can give 1Pc to each friend (haha save a bit money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I bought few things for myself too. I bought Missha BB cream, Innisfree eye cream and some Faceshop mask. It was quite amazing that these products are really good and price is cheap compare with many western brands. Since then I try more different Korean product, e.g. Etude house BB cream, Tony Moly Bunny Mist, Cloud9 and even donaky milk products etc. All are good for my skin even thought my skin is easy to get allergy. I think it's because the Korean products are keen in using natural ingredient.
> 
> Since then I am crazy about Korean brands and however its hard to find some products in the local market and usually price will be higher in local market too. Since I am not going Korean every year to buy these products and so I turn to buy from some online store, for example Gmarket, Q-depot etc. The problem is a lot of information in Gmarket is Korean    and so I prefer to shop in Q-depot as they provide quite comprehensive product information including ingredients (which I am sensitive as my skin is easy to get allergy). I hope may be more brands will open shops in my country and I can have more channels to buy Korean cosmetics.


Try TesterKorea, Koreadepart, roseroseshop, beautybetkorea or Wishtrend. They're all good for different reasons!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

revised the forum name again to list both Korean and Asian beauty to be more clear. Also added the forum in the black bar at the top to make it easier


----------



## avarier (Feb 27, 2015)

What exactly is Benton High Content Skin?? How is it different from the essence? Been wondering this for a while!


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 27, 2015)

avarier said:


> What exactly is Benton High Content Skin?? How is it different from the essence? Been wondering this for a while!


It's a toner product. It comes in a pump bottle, which I think is kinda awesome since I either like to spray my toners on or pat them on with my hands.


----------



## avarier (Mar 1, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> It's a toner product. It comes in a pump bottle, which I think is kinda awesome since I either like to spray my toners on or pat them on with my hands.


Ooh, gotcha. Is the lotion the same thing as an emulsion?

I'm thinking about ordering that site from the one you mentioned in the hauls thread. It is a really good deal!


----------



## avarier (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, I started using the PC BHA 2% a little over a week ago... and between that and Benton, my redness is considerably diminishing. I'm seriously blown away.


----------



## blinded (Mar 1, 2015)

avarier said:


> Oh, I started using the PC BHA 2% a little over a week ago... and between that and Benton, my redness is considerably diminishing. I'm seriously blown away.


I'm the same way. I've been using the Benton essence for awhile, and I was thrilled with what it did for me. About a month ago I added PC BHA to my routine, and it was sort of the missing piece in my routine as far as controlling my acne and getting rid of the leftover red spots.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried SecretKey's Synake Anti Wrinkle &amp; Whitening Ampoule or their Snail Repairing Essence?

I'm looking for something to brighten up dull skin and plump up the fine lines on my forehead.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey ladies, newbie to the forum!

Been a kbeauty addict for about 6 months now and really upped my game on my skincare, however i cant seem to get rid of the spots - they are determined and it feels like playing whack a mole as soon as one starts to ease, another pops up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mostly around my mouth/lower cheeks which i understand is hormonal, but at 27 i'd really hoped to be past this *cries*

Have any of you found a decent spot treatment? Im currently using ljh essence, benton snail bee essence, and a combination of missha spot patches and the mizon blemish out pink spot treatment, all are fairly decent at treating them but i still seem to get the same amount that come through new and nothing will dissuade them! Also using regular face masks including benton and skylake.

have read through the entire thread and got some fab ideas and advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks peeps!!


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 1, 2015)

avarier said:


> Ooh, gotcha. Is the lotion the same thing as an emulsion?
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering that site from the one you mentioned in the hauls thread. It is a really good deal!


I thought it would be like an emulsion, but it's...lotion. Like a western lotion. I also think it may have broken me out(nothing too serious). So I'm going to remove it from my routine and see how it goes. I'm actually sort of okay with this because to me it feels a little greasy. This is the first time I've tried the lotion, and I've never had a problem with the other products. It  may work for you though!


----------



## blinded (Mar 1, 2015)

@@Mcuriousity I used to break out on my chin every month like clockwork, and it felt like by the time that breakout would fully heal, the next one would come. My chin always looked terrible. Using the Benton essence twice daily was the first major improvement. I still broke out, but they were much more manageable and would respond to spot treatment. The Missha patches worked great for me. Honestly, what has probably made the biggest difference is using BHA on my chin every night. I actually didn't break out this month. I foolishly over oil massaged and picked at a couple of existing small closed comedones (I was too impatient to wait for the BHA to do its thing), but nothing new showed up. I use Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid, but I think there is some kind of AB equivalent made by Cosrx. 

Oh, I'm more than a decade older than you, so yeah, it doesn't go away because of your age. Post baby and perimenopause didn't allow me a break at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 1, 2015)

Cosrx makes an AHA &amp; BHA, both have glowing reviews.

I also find that the Benton snailbee masks help heal any active breakouts really really quickly. I don't get a lot of breaks outs since I switched to an entirely AB routine, but I don't know what I ever did without those masks.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 1, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Hey ladies, newbie to the forum!
> 
> Been a kbeauty addict for about 6 months now and really upped my game on my skincare, however i cant seem to get rid of the spots - they are determined and it feels like playing whack a mole as soon as one starts to ease, another pops up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mostly around my mouth/lower cheeks which i understand is hormonal, but at 27 i'd really hoped to be past this *cries*
> 
> ...


I have been using this for the last couple of months and it is my HG for spot treatment - I am way older than you and still get adult hormonal acne, and it is embarrassing!

*Zymogen AC Dr Houttuynia Cordata Ferment Cream*
I wrote a review on it which I will c&amp;p here in the spoilers (cause it is lonnngg + pictures)



Spoiler



Do not even ask me how to pronounce this product.  All I know is that it has worked wonders on my adult, hormonal acne in terms of healing and reducing redness.  The heal time has been cut down dramatically and when I see a horrid zit raising its head on my face, I just dab this on and it is under control overnight!  I have used other products for overnight treatments and they are fine, but this particular cream I can use during the day as it is very bendable and absorbs easily into my skin.   It also creates a matte finish where I apply it as well.  It is a thick creamy spot treatment ~ I would not use this all over your face, unless you have acne all over your face and need to get it under control.  This is made with fermented plant extracts (lactobacillus!) and fermented rice extract, tea tree, licorice and squalane, just to name a few of the ingredients.

I purchased this at *Wishtrend *as an afterthought ~ I was purchasing something else and added this to get free shipping.   That product is forgotten now, but this one ~ I always reach for it when I need to control any “troubles” and also reduce the oil in my skin.  I highly recommend trying this product.   Full Size 50mL Value $32.90





*What is Houttuynia Cordata?*  This is an Asian herb that has been used for centuries in traditional Japanese and Chinese medicines.  It is also known as Dokudami and is commonly called “fishy-smell herb'” because its fresh leaves, when crushed, have a smell like fish ~ don’t worry, this cream doesn’t smell at all like fish!  I found a great site that lists its proprieties and also 6 verified health benefits of this flowering herb.  I will list the ones that deal with skincare.





_(source)_
_Used for abscesses, antidotal astringent, anti-inflammatory, analgesic, used for anal prolapse, anti-tussive, boils, bone growth stimulation, diuretic, hemorrhoids, injuries, mild laxative, snakebites, swellings, urinary antiseptic and detoxification._

_*Removes Free Radicals (Toxins)   *_
_A free radical is any chemical compound with free electrons. They are thus able to combine with and/or destroy other molecules. Many free radicals in our bodies are essential and for our bodies to perform their regular biological functions. However, often free radicals are produced by the effects of modern industrial society – processed food, burned food, pollution, chemically treated water, and so on. Free_

_
__radicals are thought to artificially age the body and cause cancer. They are also the source of many other ills. _
_Another recent article has shown that there are many plants native to Korea, including Dokudami, which are excellent ‘free radical scavengers’.  In other words, the biological components of Dokudami search the blood and neutralize free radicals. They don’t literally search but are instead drawn through electromagnetic and circulatory forces to free radicals. Dokudami contains polyphenols, the active free radical neutralizing chemical._

_*Fights Bacteria  *_
_Of course, many of the bacteria in your body are natural and beneficial. But other sorts of bacteria can be quite harmful. A recent article³ has shown that Dokudami fights a variety of harmful bacteria. But it is particularly effective at fighting two species of bacteria: Propionibacterium acnes, Staphylococcus epidermidis. Both of these bacteria are major causes of acne. It is for this reason that Dokudami may help calm acne breakouts by suppressing the bacteria that causes acne._
_ _
*http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/benefits-of/dokudami** (source)*
*http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/benefits-of/dokudami*



_*Description*_
_: Ferment Houttuynia Cordata Cream contains Houttuynia Cordata extract and Licorice extract to alleviate your irritated skin. Now its your turn to have soothing and refreshing skin.  Not only does it take care of your skin troubles _
_but also it will prevent your face from producing too much oil. Delivers extent moisturizing effect and helps to loosen up your tight skin.  Houttuynia Cordata extract and Licorice extract are the main ingredients that alleviates your irritated skin. Also, Phytosqualane, will vitalize your skin in no time ! People who are suffering from sever skin trouble, with no doubt, with this cream, you will be free from skin troubles._



_*Ingredients*_
_: Water, Butylene Glycol, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-100 Stearate, Cetearyl Glucoside, Lactobacillus/Scutellaria Baicalensis Root Extract Ferment Filtrate, Glyceryl Stearate, Alcohol, Bacillus/Glutamic Acid Ferment Filtrate, Sophora Japonica Flower Extract, Centella Asiatica Extract, Bacillus Ferment, Aspergillus/Saccharomyces/Rice Ferment Filtrate, Houttuynia Cordata Extract, Zinc Oxide, Glycyrrhiza Inflata Root Extract, Squalane, Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Diethoxyethyl Succinate, Polysorbate 60, 1,2-Hexanediol, Hydroxyethyl Acrylate/Sodium Acryloyldimethyl Taurate Copolymer, Polysorbate 20, Sulfur, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, Dimethyl Sulfone, Ethylhexylglycerin, Disodium EDTA, Xanthan Gum, elaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance_
 
*http://www.cosdna.com/eng/cosmetic_83c2149832.html** cosDNA.com analysis *
*http://www.cosdna.com/eng/cosmetic_83c2149832.html*


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 1, 2015)

Just got an email from Sephora that they're carrying more Tony Moly stuff but wow the prices are ridiculous! 15 bucks for the mist I buy for 7-8 with free shipping elsewhere?! It's cool that K beauty is getting more well known but the U.S. prices are stupid!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 1, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Just got an email from Sephora that they're carrying more Tony Moly stuff but wow the prices are ridiculous! 15 bucks for the mist I buy for 7-8 with free shipping elsewhere?! It's cool that K beauty is getting more well known but the U.S. prices are stupid!


yes, I know!  I think this is why memebox thinks that the prices they have on their products is fine.  I had a very long phone convo with them friday night and they did seem surprised that with these "popular" products, I didn't mind waiting 2-3 weeks to get them because the cost was so much more inexpensive coming from Korea.

I think they mistook the 2 months waiting time in memebox global - you would order a box that wasn't going to ship out for another month or so, and then you would have to wait 2-3 weeks.  If they had the global reading for shipping, people wouldn't have complained so much (or I think)

I never minded the wait if I knew it was on its way and I could track it.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 1, 2015)

@@blinded, chullbird, biancardi - thanks girls, having read throuh the whole thread this weekend i did see the recommendations for the bha and the zymogen cream and am thinking about it, i have literally baskets and baskets of products that are bursting at the seams so really trying to be good, but hey this is practically medicinal!!!! Am a bit confused by the bha and aha products though, there seems to be a certain way you have to use them and be careful you dont use in conjunction with other products, is that right...?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 1, 2015)

@@Mcuriousity Ciracle Red Spot Cream is a cult product from Korea and gets rave reviews.

You may want to check it out.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Am a bit confused by the bha and aha products though, there seems to be a certain way you have to use them and be careful you dont use in conjunction with other products, is that right...?


You can use them at the same time but the other one might work better than the other for your depending on your skin type. You can also use one in the mornings as part of your morning routine and the other product in the evening as a part of your evening routine or try both at the same time. They both exfoliate the surface of the skin so if you have a sensitive skin you want to make sure you don't use it too often. Typically AHAs are better for sun damage and drier skins and BHAs are better for oily skins with clogged pores. Some products have both AHA and BHA in them. I'm interested in trying Korean versions but haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Some say that you shouldn't AHA/BHA with Retinol but also some say it's ok. I guess it's really individual what works.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 1, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Mcuriousity Ciracle Red Spot Cream is a cult product from Korea and gets rave reviews.
> 
> You may want to check it out.


I have used that as well... I compared the two (ciracle &amp; zymogen) and for me, zymogen is much better...


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 1, 2015)

I find that the ciracle red spot treatment (which works very well) is better for red spots to keep it from forming a scar rather than an active break out.


----------



## avarier (Mar 1, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I find that the ciracle red spot treatment (which works very well) is better for red spots to keep it from forming a scar rather than an active break out.


Same here. It doesn't get rid of breakouts at all, but it reduces the scars.


----------



## avarier (Mar 1, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> @@blinded, chullbird, biancardi - thanks girls, having read throuh the whole thread this weekend i did see the recommendations for the bha and the zymogen cream and am thinking about it, i have literally baskets and baskets of products that are bursting at the seams so really trying to be good, but hey this is practically medicinal!!!! Am a bit confused by the bha and aha products though, there seems to be a certain way you have to use them and be careful you dont use in conjunction with other products, is that right...?


most of us do combine BHA/AHA products into our routine now.

I followed a suggested by I think @@blinded .. I apply my toner and then the BHA, then let it absorb for about 10-15 minutes before I put more on. It's working well for me, but I don't know that it is necessary. I do have oily skin that absorbs really slow, so wait time between products is needed for me.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 1, 2015)

avarier said:


> Same here. It doesn't get rid of breakouts at all, but it reduces the scars.


that is why I love the zymogen - it really reduces the breakouts.


----------



## blinded (Mar 1, 2015)

Right now I use AHA on my entire face twice a week and BHA the rest of the week on my chin and any other spots I may have. Other than my chin, my face is too dry and sensitive to use BHA regularly. Once I've gotten a bit more of my chin cleared up I plan to up my AHA usage, but I don't want to do too much, too quickly because I know my skin can't handle it. Others find they have no problems using them more often. 

Right now I wash my face, then wait about 15 mins to let the ph return to normal, than I apply my acid and wait another 20 mins to allow the acid to work. After that I carry on with my routine. Some say you don't need to wait (Paula's Choice specifically mentions that you don't), but I do just to make sure. If you use a cleanser with the proper ph level I don't think you need to wait after washing, same if you use a toner that balances your ph levels. 

ETA: If you use AHA you are supposed to use sunscreen everyday because it is photo sensitizing. That's the part I'm struggling with the most.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Allure magazine just had a story about Korean skin care and highlighting some products. The secret is getting out to the masses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I wonder what's next? Sephora will add more Korean beauty products?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Hey ladies, newbie to the forum!
> 
> Been a kbeauty addict for about 6 months now and really upped my game on my skincare, however i cant seem to get rid of the spots - they are determined and it feels like playing whack a mole as soon as one starts to ease, another pops up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mostly around my mouth/lower cheeks which i understand is hormonal, but at 27 i'd really hoped to be past this *cries*
> 
> ...


omgosh I'm the exact same way and I've been into korean skincare for a little over 3 years at this point- I truly cannot get rid of my acne. There is absolutely always a bump on my face no matter what I do or what I use, and let me tell you-I have tried TONS of things. 

If it's hormonal (like mine is) there really isn't a TON you can do. It could also be weird things like the makeup you use, your cell phone, your pillow case, resting your face in your hands, touching you keyboard or something that can get dirty and then touching your face...the possibilities are endless when you're seriously acne-prone. 

The thing that has worked best for me is not Korean at all, but it's the Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid. Nothing has minimized my acne more. Also getting a cleanser that has a PH of 5 or so has really helped the amount of breakouts I have. 

I also noticed that I breakout if I use sheet masks too often. I was using them every other night for quite awhile. There was a week that I was too tired at the end of the night to use one, and I noticed my acne started clearing up. The only sheet masks that have really worked wonders for my acne have been the benton ones, though- I wish I had a lifetime supply of those bad boys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I could be of more help...but just popping in to show some solidarity! I feel your pain! lol &lt;3


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2015)

avarier said:


> most of us do combine BHA/AHA products into our routine now.
> 
> I followed a suggested by I think @@blinded .. I apply my toner and then the BHA, then let it absorb for about 10-15 minutes before I put more on. It's working well for me, but I don't know that it is necessary. I do have oily skin that absorbs really slow, so wait time between products is needed for me.


It is good to let the BHA liquid sit on your face for a little while. If you start piling stuff on right after applying it, it messes with the ph and defeats the purpose of putting it on at all. I cleanse and tone and then apply my BHA and wait 10-15 minutes, and then continue the rest of my routine. I only use it at night since it can be pretty drying, but that definitely works the best for me!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 2, 2015)

Eepp~ Joining the acne talk! I used to have small acne all over the T zone a few years back. I agree peels and AHA/BHA has changed my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also employed Clarisonic into my routine. If your troubles are hormonal I think it would help to control what you eat too-- dairy, coffee, fatty food. Gosh I cannot give up coffee for the life of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have revenge ones that keeps coming back on my chin but otherwise my skin is relatively clear. I got my bumps at bay too thanks to exfoliation, pore gels and proper hygiene.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't get breakouts anymore unless I add too many new products in my routine too fast. My problem is clogged and enlarged pores, blackheads and wrinkles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I just got a notice that my Wishtrend order containing blackhead products is on it's way. Can't wait to get those and try them.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> I don't get breakouts anymore unless I add too many new products in my routine too fast. My problem is clogged and enlarged pores, blackheads and wrinkles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got a notice that my Wishtrend order containing blackhead products is on it's way. Can't wait to get those and try them.


Cool! Do share if you found any hidden gems~ I want to pick up the OST serum myself but... *stares at 97382731 other bottles*

I juggle between several pore products (at least 2 weeks for each) because my skin tend to 'get use' to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's like eureka moment that doesn't last long. Argh skin. Why...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I sure will. Hoping to end blackheads for good. If nothing else, I'll just add to my current collection of too many bottles of stuff and nowhere to put them since I'm running out of room.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 2, 2015)

veritazy said:


> Eepp~ Joining the acne talk! I used to have small acne all over the T zone a few years back. I agree peels and AHA/BHA has changed my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also employed Clarisonic into my routine. If your troubles are hormonal I think it would help to control what you eat too-- dairy, coffee, fatty food. Gosh I cannot give up coffee for the life of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have revenge ones that keeps coming back on my chin but otherwise my skin is relatively clear. I got my bumps at bay too thanks to exfoliation, pore gels and proper hygiene.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I cut out most dairy, and coffee and no surprise: my skin looks better.

I don't really miss it that much, I'm a diet coke first thing in the morning kinda gal.


----------



## avarier (Mar 2, 2015)

My acne got out of control when I was about 19-20. I had beautiful skin and then BAM I fell apart. After a couple years, I had enough and went to a dermatologist. retin-a-micro seriously destroyed my acne!

Now it's just the redness and acne that keeps spawning in that place.. the rest of my face doesn't get severe breakouts. Mostly just working on fading old scars.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your fabulous suggestions ladies, and thanks @@MissJexie for the sympathy, its always nice to know you're not suffering alone, especially when you're surrounded by what feels like a sea of perfect, unblemished faces everyday!!

Am seriously considering buying the bha solution, hopefully it wont be too harsh for my dry, sometimes sensitive skin. Just need a way to sneak the new purchase past my other half and convince him its always been there....hmmmm......*startsplotting*


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Thanks for all your fabulous suggestions ladies, and thanks @@MissJexie for the sympathy, its always nice to know you're not suffering alone, especially when you're surrounded by what feels like a sea of perfect, unblemished faces everyday!!
> 
> Am seriously considering buying the bha solution, hopefully it wont be too harsh for my dry, sometimes sensitive skin. Just need a way to sneak the new purchase past my other half and convince him its always been there....hmmmm......*startsplotting*


If you have dry/sensitive skin, I would highly recommend getting the 1% BHA rather than the 2%. I have oily/combo skin and used the 1% BHA Gel for a long time until I decided to see if i could get better results from the 2% Liquid. I did have a little more dryness than usual when I first started using it, but it eventually subsided.  

Also, if anyone IS interested in getting an amazing deal with Paula's Choice right now (not kbeauty, but still releated to the conversation...)

You can get $10 off your purchase automatically when you use an affiliate link. Just do a quick search for one on google and you'll find one easily. I have made THREE accounts with them and used the $10 off deal more than once lol

Also, right now they have Free Shipping on everything AND a 15% off coupon that stacks with the $10 off which is *AMGOODSHOPJAN*  (good until March 31st.)

And of course, you get 3 free samples with your purchase.

So I got my BHA Liquid for around $12 shipped after all the discounts and that is a crazy good deal!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 2, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I cut out most dairy, and coffee and no surprise: my skin looks better.
> 
> I don't really miss it that much, I'm a diet coke first thing in the morning kinda gal.


My skin never looked better than when I cut out all foods that had added hormones (meat, dairy, eggs). I had to start eating red meat again because I could never get enough iron, and that's when my acne started up again. It's nowhere near as bad as it was though.


----------



## blinded (Mar 2, 2015)

You know what's unfair? The fact I have to sparingly exfoliate or my skin gets unhappy, and my husband can use a metal scouring pad on his face (and part of his head) and his skin is soft and smooth. Seriously. I just found out that when he's at work and gets really grimy that's what he uses to clean off. Sometimes he even pairs the scouring pad with that gritty orange soap that cuts through grease. If I did that my face would be raw.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 2, 2015)

@MissJexie  Have you used any of the Paula's Choice cleansers? I'm seriously thinking about getting the PC Resist Hydrating Cleanser (my skin has been pretty dry this winter) and was wondering if the Paula's Choice cleansers are thumbs up worthy... Input from all Paula's Choice users is greatly appreciated!  Any non Paula's Choice recommendations from dry skin sufferers also extremely appreciated!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Mar 2, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> If you have dry/sensitive skin, I would highly recommend getting the 1% BHA rather than the 2%. I have oily/combo skin and used the 1% BHA Gel for a long time until I decided to see if i could get better results from the 2% Liquid. I did have a little more dryness than usual when I first started using it, but it eventually subsided.
> 
> Also, if anyone IS interested in getting an amazing deal with Paula's Choice right now (not kbeauty, but still releated to the conversation...)
> 
> ...


and um, you can be your own friend and refer yourself... that's all I'm saying...


----------



## avarier (Mar 2, 2015)

blinded said:


> You know what's unfair? The fact I have to sparingly exfoliate or my skin gets unhappy, and my husband can use a metal scouring pad on his face (and part of his head) and his skin is soft and smooth. Seriously. I just found out that when he's at work and gets really grimy that's what he uses to clean off. Sometimes he even pairs the scouring pad with that gritty orange soap that cuts through grease. If I did that my face would be raw.


my skin is normally really sensitive to exfoliating too. I do use an exfoliating cotton pad when I use my toner now and it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 3, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> My skin never looked better than when I cut out all foods that had added hormones (meat, dairy, eggs). I had to start eating red meat again because I could never get enough iron, and that's when my acne started up again. It's nowhere near as bad as it was though.


My skin looked much better when I was a vegetarian and I actually felt better. I still don't eat much meat, and if I must do dairy (sometimes I just gotta because I hate milk substitutes) I always do organic with no hormones added.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I do organic milk also. It's the only milk I use and organic yoghurt as well. I try and eat organic meat (sparingly)and chicken and fish too. I have to be gluten free due to my medical situation so I tend to eat real food more than processed. Eating clean really made a difference in my skin. I have a huge sweet tooth though and that is not good for my skin. I've read that you get more wrinkles because the sugar affects collagen. I avoided dairy for about 3 months and didn't feel any better so I added it back in and my skin and body did ok with it.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

Weeeell, I know this is the Asian Beauty thread but I did just buy a whole bunch of stuff at Paula's Choice thanks to the above coupon.

@StellaA I just bought the Hydralight Cleanser since after pH testing all my Korean stuff all my cleansers were too high pH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Paula's Choice always has perfect pH on what I have so far.

Oh and if you do buy on Paula's choice dont forget to activate Ebates.


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 3, 2015)

blinded said:


> You know what's unfair? The fact I have to sparingly exfoliate or my skin gets unhappy, and my husband can use a metal scouring pad on his face (and part of his head) and his skin is soft and smooth. Seriously. I just found out that when he's at work and gets really grimy that's what he uses to clean off. Sometimes he even pairs the scouring pad with that gritty orange soap that cuts through grease. If I did that my face would be raw.


What is it with husbands and their skin?

My husband washing his face:  splashes it with water if it "feels dirty" otherwise "it gets clean in the shower" (again, with water). . . when he showers. . . every few days.  Outcome:  no pimples, no grossness - regular looking skin.

Me washing my face:  oil cleanse to remove makeup, one of a rotating cycle of cleansers b/c my skin acclimates to them, toner, essence, serum, lotion, eye cream, cream. . . masks a few times a week and exfoliating twice a week.  Outcome:  finally, great looking skin with very few pimples (if any). . . but if I miss this routine for a day or two all bets are off!

Seriously?? How is this fair?!


----------



## blinded (Mar 3, 2015)

@@beastiegirl At home my husband uses either a mechanics soap or Old Spice body wash to clean everything. Face, body, hair. Doesn't matter to him because "it's soap and it cleans".


----------



## OiiO (Mar 3, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> What is it with husbands and their skin?
> 
> My husband washing his face:  splashes it with water if it "feels dirty" otherwise "it gets clean in the shower" (again, with water). . . when he showers. . . every few days.  Outcome:  no pimples, no grossness - regular looking skin.
> 
> ...


Guys don't get monthly hormone outbursts, so their skin usually looks better because of it.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @MissJexie  Have you used any of the Paula's Choice cleansers? I'm seriously thinking about getting the PC Resist Hydrating Cleanser (my skin has been pretty dry this winter) and was wondering if the Paula's Choice cleansers are thumbs up worthy... Input from all Paula's Choice users is greatly appreciated!  Any non Paula's Choice recommendations from dry skin sufferers also extremely appreciated!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have! I bought a bunch of their sample packs when I first discovered PC, and I've really enjoyed all of their products. Plus, their cleansers all have a PH of 5 (or 5.5...can't remember off the top of my head) so that's comforting as well! I highly suggest their $5 sample boxes and/or just filling your cart with lots of different samples of products you're interested in. It really helps that they offer them for so cheap so you can really decide how you feel about stuff before purchasing them!



avarier said:


> and um, you can be your own friend and refer yourself... that's all I'm saying...


HAHAH this is true too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just like to support fellow bloggers and use their referral links if I can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Saffyra said:


> Weeeell, I know this is the Asian Beauty thread but I did just buy a whole bunch of stuff at Paula's Choice thanks to the above coupon.
> 
> @StellaA I just bought the Hydralight Cleanser since after pH testing all my Korean stuff all my cleansers were too high pH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Paula's Choice always has perfect pH on what I have so far.
> 
> Oh and if you do buy on Paula's choice dont forget to activate Ebates.


I feel like Paula's Choice is an honorary Korean brand in my world- almost everything I use is Korean but I will never stop using my Paula products!! And UGHHH EBATES. Why do I always forget them?!


----------



## moosie (Mar 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I have! I bought a bunch of their sample packs when I first discovered PC, and I've really enjoyed all of their products. Plus, their cleansers all have a PH of 5 (or 5.5...can't remember off the top of my head) so that's comforting as well! I highly suggest their $5 sample boxes and/or just filling your cart with lots of different samples of products you're interested in. It really helps that they offer them for so cheap so you can really decide how you feel about stuff before purchasing them!
> 
> HAHAH this is true too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just like to support fellow bloggers and use their referral links if I can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I feel like Paula's Choice is an honorary Korean brand in my world- almost everything I use is Korean but I will never stop using my Paula products!! And UGHHH EBATES. Why do I always forget them?!


I have the plugin installed so it tells me whenever I'm shopping somewhere that qualifies for ebates.  Then I just have to click a button and my trip qualifies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> If you have dry/sensitive skin, I would highly recommend getting the 1% BHA rather than the 2%. I have oily/combo skin and used the 1% BHA Gel for a long time until I decided to see if i could get better results from the 2% Liquid. I did have a little more dryness than usual when I first started using it, but it eventually subsided.
> 
> Also, if anyone IS interested in getting an amazing deal with Paula's Choice right now (not kbeauty, but still releated to the conversation...)
> 
> ...


Right, there is 20% off exfoiliants on the uk website now so im sold! Theres quite a few different products though - the skin perfecting 2% liquid, clear extra strength 2% liquid, clear regular strength 2% liquid, and skin perfecting 1% lotion, which one do i go for??


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, so I just got my order!  The Paulas Choice Hyperlight cleanser is a 5.5, the Resist Daily Treatment 2% BHA is a 4 and the Skin Balancing Pore Toner is a 5.  I got a bunch of other things to but only used those for the first time today.  Love the cleanser already but I'll give it some more tries before I make a firm opinion.

I got a bunch of stuff so that I could get the free trial size Resist Retinol treatments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Er... Not that this is really Asian beauty.  Let's see... how can I tie it in...

I had to throw away every single one of my kbeauty cleansers.  I didn't have a single on that was under 7 for pH.  Which helped me reduce my kbeauty stash.  Which really needed to happen.  Because I have five large size shoe boxes full of it.  Urgh.


----------



## juless231 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh TonyMoly banana night cream, I didn't know what I was missing! That smell is amazing!! Really want the hand cream now. Has any of you tried it?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

juless231 said:


> Oh TonyMoly banana night cream, I didn't know what I was missing! That smell is amazing!! Really want the hand cream now. Has any of you tried it?


I have the apple hand cream and it smells amazing. My daughter stole it from me because of the smell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I have to get another one now.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 4, 2015)

Amazon through Honestskin is selling the Sum37 miracle rose cleansing stick for 22.50 right now. I did order through this same route and received mine a week or so ago and it's legit. But the price was 36.00 last week! Ugh, ordering another, I know HS has had probs but it's the real deal. Also ordered again through Amazon and Cosmetic Love, I order through them a lot, the Cosrx aha/bha toner and TM galactomyces first essence and I received them in a record 9 days from Korea! Woohoo, my delivery date was supposed to be the end of March but Cosmetic Love ships within hours of ordering and is so fast! Shout out to them! Excited to use these two new products.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe I bought the Rose Cleansing Stick from Honest Skin (via Amazon) a few days ago and it was $27.50. Which is still a pretty good price. May need to pick up another one now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 5, 2015)

All this Paula's Choice talk made me take the plunge and place an order. I want to compare Hyperlight cleanser to my current Bioderma Sensibio one. After I ruled out all my Korean cleansers, I went out and bought the Bioderma one since they're the only western brand I've had a good experience with.

I still can't part with any of my cleansers though and I feel awful. I know they're not good for anybody's skin at any time of year, but it seems like such a waste of money to just toss them. I put some in the shower and I still never reach for them to clean my body either.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> All this Paula's Choice talk made me take the plunge and place an order. I want to compare Hyperlight cleanser to my current Bioderma Sensibio one. After I ruled out all my Korean cleansers, I went out and bought the Bioderma one since they're the only western brand I've had a good experience with.
> 
> I still can't part with any of my cleansers though and I feel awful. I know they're not good for anybody's skin at any time of year, but it seems like such a waste of money to just toss them. I put some in the shower and I still never reach for them to clean my body either.


I didn't have a ton of cleansers, although the ones I did have that had a high ph went to my fiance and my roommate. They're boys, so they have like...perfect skin and do little more than wash their face lol. Whichever ones I had leftover I sold to other memebox/kbeauty fans that might not have the same stipulations as I do when it comes to cleansers.

I've been holding onto one or two of them to use to clean my makeup brushes as well, but other than that...I cannot see a reason to keep them. The point of skincare for me is..well, to take care of my skin. And if a product is damaging my skin, I have no interest in using it.

Oh and also- Yay for your PC order!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont' know about anyone else, but is their shipping like...creepily fast? I ordered on March 1st which was a Sunday (at night btw), and my package was on my doorstep on the 4th. Amazing.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 5, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Oh and also- Yay for your PC order!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont' know about anyone else, but is their shipping like...creepily fast? I ordered on March 1st which was a Sunday (at night btw), and my package was on my doorstep on the 4th. Amazing.



OMG Yes! I placed my order in the wee hours of March 3rd and got it yestersday (March 4th). Crazy fast order processing and shipping!


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2015)

OK, that's good to hear.  I know we are going mega OT here, but I ordered PC too, after @@MissJexie posted the affiliate info and code.  I ordered on Monday, so I'm hoping I see my order soon!  (BHA 1% gel, btw, and samples of the 2%).  My standard for fast shipping is Sock Dreams, so if PC can come close to that, I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On topic:  I'm still waiting on a BNK order I placed almost a month ago.  I need my Benton masks NOW dang it!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

I am still waiting on my testerkorea that was shipped out at the end of january.  I think it is one of the items that got held up by the strike.


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am still waiting on my testerkorea that was shipped out at the end of january.  I think it is one of the items that got held up by the strike.


Yeah, I'm assuming something similar for my BNK.   I did get my TK order really quickly, though, and I ordered that around the same time!  No rhyme or reason, haha.


----------



## blinded (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm so impatient and want everything I ordered to show up, but I know it's still going to be at least another week. I wish I could just ignore tracking and let it just show up, but because I have to sign for everything that doesn't really work. 

PC really does come quickly, even to Canada.


----------



## avarier (Mar 5, 2015)

blinded said:


> PC really does come quickly, even to Canada.


It does! Takes about 2 days for me. They ship from right across the border. Not bad at all since it has to pass through customs!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

moosie said:


> OK, that's good to hear.  I know we are going mega OT here, but I ordered PC too, after @@MissJexie posted the affiliate info and code.  I ordered on Monday, so I'm hoping I see my order soon!  (BHA 1% gel, btw, and samples of the 2%).  My standard for fast shipping is Sock Dreams, so if PC can come close to that, I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On topic:  I'm still waiting on a BNK order I placed almost a month ago.  I need my Benton masks NOW dang it!





biancardi said:


> I am still waiting on my testerkorea that was shipped out at the end of january.  I think it is one of the items that got held up by the strike.


I always say Paula  goes hand-in-hand with Korean Skincare...just because in my mind PC is one of the only US brands that even compares!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm waiting on a testerkorea order I made in early Feb, but I can imagine it'll be awhile until I see it. It wasn't anything super important, but I did get a Holika Holika makeup pouch with cats on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 6, 2015)

Trying to find the post about another k beauty company that sells the Ryo shampoo range. It was a few weeks back and I stupidly forgot to bookmark the site but can't for the life of me find the post with the link. It was Q something I think...

On mobile so even more difficult to read thru the posts to find it...

Cheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Trying to find the post about another k beauty company that sells the Ryo shampoo range. It was a few weeks back and I stupidly forgot to bookmark the site but can't for the life of me find the post with the link. It was Q something I think...
> 
> On mobile so even more difficult to read thru the posts to find it...
> 
> Cheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://www.unique4u.net

happy shopping!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks @LeahLeah - much appreciated!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 6, 2015)

Has anyone ordered and received the* Beauteque Head To Toe Breakfast bag*? 

I received mine today and there is one product that is all in Korean. I didn't get an info card with my order ( as usual) so I don't know where to put the ingredients, LOL. 

Help much appreciated. ( I am cross- posting this to the Beauteque bag thread as well. I hope that's OK).

Stay warm, all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 6, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Has anyone ordered and received the* Beauteque Head To Toe Breakfast bag*?
> 
> I received mine today and there is one product that is all in Korean. I didn't get an info card with my order ( as usual) so I don't know where to put the ingredients, LOL.
> 
> ...


I think it's the tea sleeping pack, we got one in a MB once.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 6, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think it's the tea sleeping pack, we got one in a MB once.


Thanks, Krystyn. So it's a non- wash off product for dry skinned gals like me, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> http://www.unique4u.net
> 
> happy shopping!


I want to buy this hand cream just for the box! http://www.unique4u.net/store/p17/PhytoTree_All_Day_Cheese_Hand_Cream_50g_%2A_3_Set.html


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thanks, Krystyn. So it's a non- wash off product for dry skinned gals like me, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe it's used like a typical sleeping pack, so some people like to wash them off in the AM, although weirdos like me just leave them on until I shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 7, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I believe it's used like a typical sleeping pack, so some people like to wash them off in the AM, although weirdos like me just leave them on until I shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha ha, I do the same thing. Plus, I'm such a night owl that sometimes I sleep til 11 or so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tonight was *honey night*- Chosungah Original Raw Finger Honey Essence ( I think is the name- I LOVE it!!)

and the sleeping pack and waterdrop pack from the Honey 2 box. Oh, and Puresmile snail honey lip balm.

I finally dug out the honey products without the bee ingredients ( figured the Benton reaction could occur with other brands with bee serum).


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 7, 2015)

So i had a friend over last night for a beauty evening, and when i invited her into my bedroom to pick her products she nearly fell over when she saw the endless baskets of overflowing goodness. Then she looked at me like i was totally crazy and asked why on earth i needed so much stuff - i've officially been beauty-shamed girls!

I do have a cunning plan to convert her though, i gave her a cleanser and the elizavecca bubble mask for her birthday which she sampled with me last night mwahaha!


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 7, 2015)

@@Mcuriousity did the same with my mum. Gave her a box of stuff for Christmas and she's in love with theTony Moly Appletox and Ryo shampoo. Hoping she'll not go mad when she comes to dog watch in a few weeks and sees the number of boxes I've stored in the bedroom. Though I've another box for Mother's Day to sweeten her up which includes the Etude House cleansing oil and Pisteo serum as have multiples of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 7, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> So i had a friend over last night for a beauty evening, and when i invited her into my bedroom to pick her products she nearly fell over when she saw the endless baskets of overflowing goodness. Then she looked at me like i was totally crazy and asked why on earth i needed so much stuff - i've officially been beauty-shamed girls!
> 
> I do have a cunning plan to convert her though, i gave her a cleanser and the elizavecca bubble mask for her birthday which she sampled with me last night mwahaha!


My friends used to tease me about my KB obsession endlessly. I was the butt of nearly every joke.

Last night as I was leaving work one of my friends said : "Hey, do you have any extra sheet masks that you wouldn't mind parting with. I'd really like to try another, those ones you gave me were awesome! And also...can you tell me where I can get this handcream?" then my other friend piped in and said "Yeah! Can you give me a list of sites you shop? I really liked that apple peeling gel you gave me and I want some more cute things."

I laughed maniacally and said : WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE, LADIES! Fasten your seat belts, it's a slippery ride.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol @@ChullBird! Actually, as she was looking at the baskets she caught sight of my faceshop blushers and said hey those are so cute....actually i can see why you buy these!

Has anyone tried any of the elizavecca products? I bought a bunch last time i was in hong kong (other halfs family are from there) and loving them so far, but not heard too much on any blogs or boards about them yet...

Also, other than my beauty diary anyone know of any taiwanese beauty products? Thinking about taking a trip and already planning what beauty bits i can buy - gotta get the priorities straight!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2015)

Huge Elizavecca fan over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Mcuriousity

I am in love with many of their products, Memebox used to send them fairly frequently so you should be able to find some blogger reviews.

Is there a particular type of product you are interested in?

As for Taiwanese brands, I've heard great things about Bonanza. They are known for their mask packs.

There is a black gel clay mask that is supposedly amazing!

I've also heard good things about the brand Naruto.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 7, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Huge Elizavecca fan over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Mcuriousity
> 
> I am in love with many of their products, Memebox used to send them fairly frequently so you should be able to find some blogger reviews.
> 
> ...


Hey @@LisaLeah, mostly the masks to be honest, ive got the bubble mask, pig collagen and water brightening, however i did also pick up a body scrub that ive not been able to find online at all....very odd!!
Thanks for the recommendations, not heard of bonanza will definately check them out


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Hey @@LisaLeah, mostly the masks to be honest, ive got the bubble mask, pig collagen and water brightening, however i did also pick up a body scrub that ive not been able to find online at all....very odd!!
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations, not heard of bonanza will definately check them out


Here is the black charcoal mask. I want it!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Here is the black charcoal mask. I want it!


nice - that almost looks like a gel!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so happy - my missing tester korea package from late january just showed up in the states (it is in NJ!)  This is my The Yeon haul, so I am really excited to get it. 
 
THE YEON Jeju Hallabong Energy live Pack 100ml
THE YEON Jeju Hallabong Energy Moisture Hand Cream 50ml
THE YEON Jeju Hallabong Energy Moisture Mist 150ml
THE YEON Jeju Hallabong Energy Calming Pore Serum for Oily Skin 50ml
THE YEON Jeju Hallabong Energy Calming Powdery Toner For Oily Skin 200ml


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 7, 2015)

I just got a big haul from BNK, I got some of the Secret Key argan angel moisture steam cream and it smells heavenly. They need to make a much bigger tin.


----------



## avarier (Mar 8, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I just got a big haul from BNK, I got some of the Secret Key argan angel moisture steam cream and it smells heavenly. They need to make a much bigger tin.


which scent did you get? I've been looking at those


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 8, 2015)

I just found this forum section, don't know how I missed it before. For the whole month of March, I am doing an experiment using only snail products. I don't know if this has been discussed on here before. What I would like to know is if anyone here has done something like that, and what your experiences have been. Any comments would be greatly appreciated on your take on products esp. for the face. I am in love with my snail foot masks.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 8, 2015)

avarier said:


> which scent did you get? I've been looking at those


I got the lavender one. It doesn't really smell like lavender to me. I can't stop sniffing it.

ETA: I will not be putting this anywhere near my face.


----------



## blinded (Mar 8, 2015)

I need the help of the wise ladies with google skills. I'm looking for the ingredients in this mask. http://www.dermahouse.co.kr/shop/shopdetail.html?branduid=87631&amp;xcode=382&amp;mcode=016&amp;scode=&amp;type=X&amp;sort=order&amp;cur_code=382016&amp;GfDT=a2d3VQ%3D%3D I have been unable to find an english translation anywhere. It came in the brightening box, and I love it as a sleep mask. Problem is, I can only find it on Gmarket and 11st and the shipping costs are really high. So, I'm hoping to find something similar that is easier to find.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> I just found this forum section, don't know how I missed it before. For the whole month of March, I am doing an experiment using only snail products. I don't know if this has been discussed on here before. What I would like to know is if anyone here has done something like that, and what your experiences have been. Any comments would be greatly appreciated on your take on products esp. for the face. I am in love with my snail foot masks.


I don't think I've ever used ONLY snail products, but I have quite a few snail products in my daily routine!

I have had nothing but positive experiences using snail mucin-based products. While they're a bit of "old news" for some people that are always looking for the next big thing in skincare, I still always go back to snail products because they work so incredibly well on my skin!

I love the FreeSet Snail foot masks. They smell like peppermint and works ridiculously well at softening my feet!

I also of course love the SnailBee Benton products, and the Missha Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm so happy to hear you like the FreeSet Snail foot masks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2015)

So I know a lot of you know my obsession with the Mizon AHA/BHA Toner, and that some of you were concerned with the recent weird floaties that were in some of the batches from TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop. I've seen a lot of people looking for the Cosrx "version" of this toner, so I was also interested in testing it out to see if it compares to my precious Mizon lol. 

Interestingly enough, Snow White and the Asian Pear just did a comparison review of the both of them, and it's pretty interesting! http://snowwhiteandthepear.blogspot.com/2015/03/review-cosrx-aha-bha-clarifying.html

It looks like I'm probably going to skip spending the on the cosrx and just continue to use my Mizon. Regardless of the alcohol content, it has done wonders for my skin and until someone can find something that beats it, I just don't think I can give it up!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone have a reco for which PH testing kit to buy?

I am totally clueless.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 9, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Has anyone tried any of the elizavecca products? I bought a bunch last time i was in hong kong (other halfs family are from there) and loving them so far, but not heard too much on any blogs or boards about them yet...


I have been trying to find another Vita Sauce for a while. I haven't been able to find it on any of the major k-beauty websites and no one has it up for trade!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I have been trying to find another Vita Sauce for a while. I haven't been able to find it on any of the major k-beauty websites and no one has it up for trade!


Did you try asking Tester Korea to list it? So far everything I've been looking for they've been able to get!


----------



## blinded (Mar 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I know a lot of you know my obsession with the Mizon AHA/BHA Toner, and that some of you were concerned with the recent weird floaties that were in some of the batches from TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop. I've seen a lot of people looking for the Cosrx "version" of this toner, so I was also interested in testing it out to see if it compares to my precious Mizon lol.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Snow White and the Asian Pear just did a comparison review of the both of them, and it's pretty interesting! http://snowwhiteandthepear.blogspot.com/2015/03/review-cosrx-aha-bha-clarifying.html
> 
> It looks like I'm probably going to skip spending the on the cosrx and just continue to use my Mizon. Regardless of the alcohol content, it has done wonders for my skin and until someone can find something that beats it, I just don't think I can give it up!


I read her review last night and now I'm nervous about the bottle I have on the way. I'll patch test it and slowly introduce it and hope for the best.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone have a reco for which PH testing kit to buy?
> 
> I am totally clueless.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



i use these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001T77WW2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> i use these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001T77WW2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


Thank you! This is just what I was looking for!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2015)

I found Laneige products at the Target near me today and ended up walking out with the BB cushion. Any thoughts on the skin care from this line? I looked at the cleansers and moisturizers but didn't buy any.

On a side note, I can't believe how much better this BB cushion is than the overpriced AmorePacific I had bought from Sephora. I ended up throwing it away because it never looked or felt right. This Laneige BB cushion on the other hand is perfect. It's half the price of the Amore Pacific and also comes with a refill. The light color is a perfect match for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just looked at the Laneige box and it says AmorePacific Corporation. Didn't know Laneige was owned by Amorepacific.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been using the Cosrx aha/bha toner with no problems but her review with the ph is interesting. I wonder why it's so low. My skin is pretty hardy and lives acids though. MissJexie, have you found anywhere selling the Mizon toner yet?? I really really want to try it and am so sad my last two bottles had floaters!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you! This is just what I was looking for!


Kerry at Skin and Tonics says they're the best so I use them, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait til her business launches!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Kerry at Skin and Tonics says they're the best so I use them, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait til her business launches!


Ooooh what business?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey ladies!

So I recently realized that I hadn't been ph testing my cleansing towelettes/wipes etc, and I found out my favorite Face Shop Herb Day Cleansing Cloths are a ph of 7. I received the Purederm Tea Tree cleansing cloths in the Empress' Secrets Box and they are a beautiful ph of 5! 

They do sell them on ebay for around $5 for a package of 30, however I noticed that Forever21 has them in different packaging for $2.90!! I picked up two packages and just ph tested them, and they are also at 5! 

I havent tried the other types of cleansing cloths by purederm yet so I don't know if they all have the same ph, but if you're looking for some that have a low ph, they're a great deal!

http://www.forever21.com/Search/SearchResult.aspx#brm-search?request_type=search&amp;search_type=keyword&amp;q=purederm&amp;l=purederm


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks @@MissJexie !!!!!

Do they remove make up well? (eye make in particular?)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I recently realized that I hadn't been ph testing my cleansing towelettes/wipes etc, and I found out my favorite Face Shop Herb Day Cleansing Cloths are a ph of 7. I received the Purederm Tea Tree cleansing cloths in the Empress' Secrets Box and they are a beautiful ph of 5!
> 
> ...


Also check TJMAXX if you have one around you. I found a bunch for $1.99 a package there yesterday. (Along with lots if Lorac, Butter London and Kat Von D makeup I may or make not have bought!) but forever 21 also has the Lassie'el sleeping packs!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Ooooh what business?


It's something she's alluded to in the past but I have no idea.  She is really good at not spilling beans.

Not like me.  Although I don't have to hold my beans anymore starting tomorrow!!  I'm excited about my bag!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It's something she's alluded to in the past but I have no idea.  She is really good at not spilling beans.
> 
> Not like me.  Although I don't have to hold my beans anymore starting tomorrow!!  I'm excited about my bag!


Ha! I am looking forward to your bag too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))

I am going to check tonight at midnight if I am still up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 9, 2015)

Bag?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Bag?


Yes!

Saffyra and Miss Jexie are doing bloggers bags for Beauteque.

Saffyra's is released tomorrow, Miss Jexie next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks @@MissJexie !!!!!
> 
> Do they remove make up well? (eye make in particular?)


To be honest, I use a separate eye makeup remover pad and then use the cleansing towelettes on the rest of my face. I use the Almay ones if I'm in a pinch, but the ones we got from a past Beauteque bag are really amazing for removing eye makeup. They are the "It's Skin Green Tea Calming Lip and Eye Cleansing Pads." They smell AMAZING and take my eye makeup right off, and they have a ph of 4.5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh okay. Will probably not buy despite loving both ladies. Not keen on Beauteque much.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Ha! I am looking forward to your bag too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))
> 
> I am going to check tonight at midnight if I am still up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it wont be til noon PST but i'm not positive.  All I know is that's when I'm supposed to have my post posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 9, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Benton Snail Bee Lotion? Do you find it sort of sits on top of your skin and takes a bit of effort to get it to rub in? I think it's odd that the steam cream absorbs better than the lotion. I'm not sure I'm a fan of this product.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2015)

blinded said:


> Has anyone tried the Benton Snail Bee Lotion? Do you find it sort of sits on top of your skin and takes a bit of effort to get it to rub in? I think it's odd that the steam cream absorbs better than the lotion. I'm not sure I'm a fan of this product.


I recently have been using it and I agree that it takes a while to absorb, but I was discussing this with a friend and I think it's because of the squalane ingredient. I know when I used to use squalane oil on it's own, it was a little slippery-feeling on my skin and took a little while to absorb, but I had great results with it. I've only been using the lotion for a few days, but I think it works well as an emulsion. I always felt like the steam cream had some issues absorbing for me as well since it's so crazy-thick, but I still love it lol. I'm not entirely sure of my opinions on the lotion yet since I haven't used it long enough to know, but so far aside from the long-absorption wait time, I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 10, 2015)

The bag looked so good then I saw the Benton and it doesn't like my dry skin . Sample hime I'm on relying on you now so I can buy at least one of these 3 bags . Elina said I will like it so I'm hopeful


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Oh okay. Will probably not buy despite loving both ladies. Not keen on Beauteque much.


I'm still keen on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Totally understand feeling iffy about buying the bags, but I think they'll be worth it if you decide to take a risk! &lt;3


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> The bag looked so good then I saw the Benton and it doesn't like my dry skin . Sample hime I'm on relying on you now so I can buy at least one of these 3 bags . Elina said I will like it so I'm hopeful


I was given permission from Tiffany to release the name of her bag when I write up my post tomorrow, so I'm sure she won't mind if I let you know now- the theme is "Magical Mizon." ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 10, 2015)

@@MissJexie omg yes please I've not had much Mizon to be honest and love that foot cream totally . So it will be a great way to buy . Omg and I have a code too


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2015)

The Mizon may well tempt me... Just hope they are sorting out their deliveries... Although lornas delivery gets odd delivery of the month with a Royal Mail sticker on a U.S. parcel


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 10, 2015)

@janegeorge they seem to have changed shipping company again as they've two new bags up (going out / staying in) which are $25 each but shipping to the UK is $14 odd (if you want it tracked). Its cheaper buying all the items from Testerkorea and using their tracking tbh so I won't be buying them as not worth it.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

where are you guys seeing the products in the bloggers bag?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> where are you guys seeing the products in the bloggers bag?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've retweeted and Instagram bit and boxes bag post


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2015)

@@biancardi tagged u


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

ta ladies!


----------



## blinded (Mar 10, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I recently have been using it and I agree that it takes a while to absorb, but I was discussing this with a friend and I think it's because of the squalane ingredient. I know when I used to use squalane oil on it's own, it was a little slippery-feeling on my skin and took a little while to absorb, but I had great results with it. I've only been using the lotion for a few days, but I think it works well as an emulsion. I always felt like the steam cream had some issues absorbing for me as well since it's so crazy-thick, but I still love it lol. I'm not entirely sure of my opinions on the lotion yet since I haven't used it long enough to know, but so far aside from the long-absorption wait time, I'm enjoying it!


I've never had problems with the steam cream absorbing. I even waited a long time last night to let the lotion sink in before applying the steam cream but it had problems sinking in too. It sort of smeared around my face for a few minutes. I'll keep trying to use it. Hopefully the worst of winter is over now, so I won't really need to use both at the same time.


----------



## avarier (Mar 10, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Also check TJMAXX if you have one around you. I found a bunch for $1.99 a package there yesterday. (Along with lots if Lorac, Butter London and Kat Von D makeup I may or make not have bought!) but forever 21 also has the Lassie'el sleeping packs!


ugh. I always read about these magical TJMAXX locations on beauty blogs that make claims of awesome makeup finds and such for cheap... but I swear my local one has nothing except for opened and swatched makeup



MissJexie said:


> I recently have been using it and I agree that it takes a while to absorb, but I was discussing this with a friend and I think it's because of the squalane ingredient. I know when I used to use squalane oil on it's own, it was a little slippery-feeling on my skin and took a little while to absorb, but I had great results with it. I've only been using the lotion for a few days, but I think it works well as an emulsion. I always felt like the steam cream had some issues absorbing for me as well since it's so crazy-thick, but I still love it lol. I'm not entirely sure of my opinions on the lotion yet since I haven't used it long enough to know, but so far aside from the long-absorption wait time, I'm enjoying it!


I've been debating ordering that. Just doesn't really appeal to me.. the word lotion sounds uncomfortable on my face.

Are the steam cream and lotion meant to be used one after the other? I really love the steam cream, even though I also find it strangely thick and I don't really care for using much after it. I hate going to bed feeling like I'm sticky.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2015)

avarier said:


> ugh. I always read about these magical TJMAXX locations on beauty blogs that make claims of awesome makeup finds and such for cheap... but I swear my local one has nothing except for opened and swatched makeup
> 
> I've been debating ordering that. Just doesn't really appeal to me.. the word lotion sounds uncomfortable on my face.
> 
> Are the steam cream and lotion meant to be used one after the other? I really love the steam cream, even though I also find it strangely thick and I don't really care for using much after it. I hate going to bed feeling like I'm sticky.


LOL I have the SAME issues with TJ Maxx. Mine, as well as the Marshalls and Nordstrom Rack always have absolutely nothing but picked over, messy shelves of opened boxes and junk. I'm always seeing people post about these great finds and I rarely ever find them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once time I found a Butter London polish at my local Marshalls on clearance and I almost dropped dead from shock!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not entirely sure if the steam cream and lotion are to be used together for everyone, I think it would depend on your skin type. Very dry skin would definitely benefit from using the lotion as an emulsion and then following it up with the Steam Cream, however I use one or the other. I've been using the lotion in the morning since it takes a bit to sink in. Once I get out of the shower and do my toner etc, I put on the lotion and make myself a cup of coffee and then by the time I'm finished it has sunk in enough for me to keep going with the rest of my routine/makeup etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2015)

Bother. Be careful when buying Goodal. Several of their products have alcohol within the first four ingredients. I bought a serum sadly that has alcohol and lavender both. Pfft.

The Super Seed Moist, Super seed Balancing and the Waterest Lasting Water Oil are all good. Any thought on any of those 3?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

saffyra, I have the waterest lasting oil - I really love it.  I have oily skin and it doesn't leave my face greasy and no acne breakouts with it - I have been using it for 2 weeks now.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Several of their products have alcohol within the first four ingredients. I bought a serum sadly that has alcohol and lavender both. Pfft.


Lol thats a jackpot for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



MissJexie said:


> Once I get out of the shower and do my toner etc, I put on the lotion and make myself a cup of coffee and then by the time I'm finished it has sunk in enough for me to keep going with the rest of my routine/makeup etc.


I do pretty much the same!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always let my face dry naturally if I can (no towel-ing) and right away pat on essence or ampoules. Saw that some celebs do that so I didn't want to miss out haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know what happened to my face this winter, but I had to stop using everything and re-add things one by one to see what's drying me out. So far, even with just a simple cleanser and mild moisturizer (aveeno baby for eczema), I am still flaking. I don't get it. It's like my skin type changed overnight.

I want to start incorporating my Vitamin C serum (either Pisteo or OST C20) back into my skin care routine because my dark spots are starting to reappear, but I'm almost afraid to.


----------



## blinded (Mar 11, 2015)

Someone please remind me that I have orders coming and to stop buying things. Buying new items won't make what I've already ordered come any faster. I need more instant gratification AB purchase options. Ordering from Korea is so slow. 

At least this impulsive purchase was sunblock. Oh, btw, Innisfree is having a 1+1 sale on sunblock.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

@@blinded that was my whole problem with Memebox!  I had to order so far in advance that I forgot I had them coming and kept ordering them!  Now I'm overflowing and running out of room!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2015)

Only if I can be reminded too..


----------



## blinded (Mar 11, 2015)

@@Saffyra I'm trying to do a replacement only low-buy because of the stockpile of things I have from memebox. So much stuff packed away waiting to be used... The things I have coming are my splurge items from me meme commission and the majority of them will get incorporated into my routine right away, but still I find myself wanting to buy things. I've been lurking the makeuprehab subreddit, but I wish there was one just for skincare.


----------



## blinded (Mar 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Only if I can be reminded too..


Haha! I thought of you today when I saw these TonyMoly fruit lip gloss sticks on RRS. I know you like your fruit shaped packaging.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@Saffyra I'm trying to do a replacement only low-buy because of the stockpile of things I have from memebox. So much stuff packed away waiting to be used... The things I have coming are my splurge items from me meme commission and the majority of them will get incorporated into my routine right away, but still I find myself wanting to buy things. I've been lurking the makeuprehab subreddit, but I wish there was one just for skincare.


Oh, I totally understand!  I havent stopped buying either because now (after getting so many things from Memebox), I tend to know better what I want in my skincare.  Which means I need to hunt an item or two down and buy them because I know they'll be good.  And if something extra slips into my cart, it's not my fault! *cough*


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2015)

blinded said:


> Haha! I thought of you today when I saw these TonyMoly fruit lip gloss sticks on RRS. I know you like your fruit shaped packaging.


Changed my instagram profile pic today to the fruit. Totally loving them and coveting the Yeon fruit after seeing biancardis pics.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 11, 2015)

Instead of buying skincare items, I've been buying art books and kawaii items (so now own an Alpacasso and hamster plushie as well as a shiba Inu one like my woof woof Kai!).


----------



## blinded (Mar 11, 2015)

Books have been on my no buy list for awhile. I live about a block from the library and have a huge bookshelf full of books already. Until I clear some space on my bookshelf, the library it is.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2015)

I should stop buying kindle books but can't....


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a huge problem with books. Have too many to find space for and my kindle has too many as well. It's so easy to get them on there though. Too easy


----------



## blinded (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm old school and refuse to get an e-reader. I tried one and it's just not the same. Plus, I tend to read myself to sleep and I would break an e-reader so quickly doing that.


----------



## prettylittleraven (Mar 11, 2015)

lol I'm asian and I don't even use memebox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 12, 2015)

blinded said:


> I'm old school and refuse to get an e-reader. I tried one and it's just not the same. Plus, I tend to read myself to sleep and I would break an e-reader so quickly doing that.


I used to be the same.  Then, when I was off on mat leave, I learned that I could get books out of the library without leaving my house if I used an e-reader - game changer! I was bfing and had a baby who would not nap during the day unless he was snuggling with me.  I read a lot of library books on that kobo, one-handed while nursing lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2015)

I have to admit I am mostly in love with my kindle as I mainly read para romance and for a lot of the independent authors it is the only way to read them. Before I got my kindle I read maybe three books a year, nowadays if I am not writing I can read maybe eighty plus books a year.

First year, before writing took off with nano, I read about two hundred fifty


----------



## blinded (Mar 12, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> I used to be the same.  Then, when I was off on mat leave, I learned that I could get books out of the library without leaving my house if I used an e-reader - game changer! I was bfing and had a baby who would not nap during the day unless he was snuggling with me.  I read a lot of library books on that kobo, one-handed while nursing lol


That's the reason I tried one! I got tired of watching tv while I had a napping/nursing baby in my arms.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2015)

You guys are cool. I am trying hard not to buy anymore books because I am graduating and moving out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Prolly I might have to fork out a fortune to ship em if my dad moves back to Asia again (argh)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree, the ebook is a game-changer. Just too many stuff to download but too little time to read! I bring them on trains/buses when i go on a journey &lt;3


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 12, 2015)

RIP Terry Pratchett - one of my heroes as a child (read loads of the Discworld novels). Died earlier today and announced on Twitter as heading off with DEATH..then The End.

May he forever ride on a flat disc on the back of a tortoise in space...

At least DEATH has someone to laugh with now...


----------



## catyz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey everyone, haven't been on for a while but given that I know LOTS of you love the Missha Time Revolution the First Treatment Essence, thought I'd share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Roseroseshop currently has a really good sale on it (although I'm not 100% certain that it's the same one that you all love):

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/super-sale-zone/1205-missha.html


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 13, 2015)

@@catz - sold out unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Mar 13, 2015)

Regarding face oils (argan oil and such), how do you incorporate them into your routine? I found an affordable argan oil at the store today and I bought it on a whim. I've been really wanting to try an oil for a while now.

Is it something that goes better at the beginning or end of routine? I was assuming beginning, but thought I'd consult the experts first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, does anybody mix an oil with another product? I don't need a ton of moisture. My skin does NOT absorb quickly at all. I felt the need to put one and try it in my routine after reading the skin and tonic article repairing the moisture barrier. I was thinking I'd experiment and try it alone and then maybe mix it with an essence.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've used oils always after a toner and by itself or sometimes under a moisturizer. It's usually too much for my skin though to layer under a moisturizer. I found that oils work the best for me for night time so after wash/toner, I would put a few drops on my skin and massage it in. Let is sink in for a bit and then use a tissue to wipe off the excess. I tried a few times to use oils at day time too after wash/toner and before makeup/primer but it just was a bit too heavy for me. I used camellia oil then. I wasn't impressed with Argan oil. It didn't seem to do much for my skin. I tried both regular and light versions of argan oil. They were ok but camellia oil was better for me. I've read that you can mix skin care oils with your moisturizer before applying but I haven't tried it. I'm not an expert on skin oils however. I like experimenting and this post reminded me to go and get my argan oil out and give it another shot. Maybe it will work better for me this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jane George (Mar 13, 2015)

Using ole Hendrickson oil atm and use it day and night (I have very dry skin.... If I had normal skin I'd only only use it at night) and use it before moisturiser and night mask (at night) after serum and eye cream.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 14, 2015)

Think I've developed an allergy to that Insobeau z cream. I've been putting it on my legs (just to use the jar up as its past its sell by date but only by a few weeks). Anyway, woke up this morning and my legs and knees were so itchy. They must have been itchy during the night while I was asleep as I've scratched the shin till it bled. I've had a shower and put on some of the Azulene gel but its still itchy. I've not changed anything else recently (washing powder etc) and I only put it on my shins / knees last night.

Shame as its got a nice smell...

So if anyone has the Insobeau from a memebox, just be careful as not sure if the ingredients are on the turn.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 15, 2015)

So, my legs are still a mess. I've tried Azulene, Aloe Vera and an antihistamine cream and my legs are still itchy - its driving me mad.

Its not bites (dog gets regular flea treatment and I'm the only one in the house with this). Haven't changed washing powder or anything else.

Going to get some antihistamine tablets from the chemist and see if that'll help.

Arghhhh!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear that happened to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> That's a real bummer. Hope the antihistamine will help you.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 15, 2015)

@@avarier It really depends on the oil.  In your case, argan oil is an occlusive moisturizer which means it forms a barrier that traps moisture in your skin.  This means that you will want to apply your toners/serums/essences/moisturizer before you apply the argan oil.

Occlusive moisturizers are great because they keep your skin from losing the moisture it has.  But you want to make sure your skin is as moist as possible before applying an occlusive.


----------



## avarier (Mar 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@avarier It really depends on the oil.  In your case, argan oil is an occlusive moisturizer which means it forms a barrier that traps moisture in your skin.  This means that you will want to apply your toners/serums/essences/moisturizer before you apply the argan oil.
> 
> Occlusive moisturizers are great because they keep your skin from losing the moisture it has.  But you want to make sure your skin is as moist as possible before applying an occlusive.


Ooh, okay! Thanks! That's helpful information to know!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 17, 2015)

for those who love to collect the fruit/veggie items, BNK has the lip balms by tony moly and there are two new ones that I haven't seen in the minis - a green apple and a tomato!  I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, ordered them and were shipped a few days ago


----------



## avarier (Mar 17, 2015)

I saw face masks (individual) for sale at sephora today... they were actually sephora brand items and were $8 EACH! Wow. Tempted to leave a post it directing people to buy MBD diary masks across the street, where they come to just about $1 each and are GOOD!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 18, 2015)

The saem have some fruit hand creams on Testerkorea that came on today. They also have some Etude house house creams in stock again as well as the baviphat peppers


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Mar 18, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Good day today - last memebox arrived...then the missing Innisfree order (turns out the courier tried to deliver on Monday but as I was at work and none of my neighbours were in he'd gone but not left a card. The package had been sitting in his car since then!). Then had a call to say daughter had won an iPad mini plus Shaun the Sheep goodie bag and finally the the postie arrived with Wonka gobstoppers I'd ordered from Ebay seller plus a letter saying my daughter had been accepted to the local primary school in August.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Some days are worth getting woke at 5.55am by daughter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm just seeing this now... And I love my iPad mini. But what I really need is a Shaun The Sheep Goodie Bag!!!!! Wow... How lucky can a little person be??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats @@MissJexie

I just got my Beautique email with your Honey products and I wanted to say nicely done!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have you tried The Face Shop's new Honey Mask?? I just saw it instore last week...omg, it's smells so good I'm in danger of tasting it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which would be rly disgusting of me...!

Well done Harlot Beauty!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 18, 2015)

@JaneGeorge look what someone posted in primark lipgloss


----------



## Jane George (Mar 18, 2015)

Gimme gimme gimme


----------



## blinded (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from RRS lately? Have their shipping costs increased dramatically? I'm going to need a replacement Benton essence soon and that alone had a shipping estimate of $18! That's probably twice the cost shipping used to be.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

I keep forgetting to ask this! 

Has anyone tried the Mizon Magic Peeling Foot Mask?

I used it a few weeks ago and it did absolutely nothing other than dry my feet out to the point where they felt rough and callused, but there was absolutely NO peeling action. Not even a little flakiness or dry skin sloughing off after a shower...I was so incredibly disappointed. I've seen a couple of decent reviews, but I was curious to know if it was maybe just my feet, or if it worked this poorly for other people.

So far the only peeling foot mask that ever worked well on my feet was the Kocostar one.

Does anyone have any reccomendations for one that works insanely well? One that starts peeling pretty quickly and well enough where large pieces come off at a time? I know that sounds gross but those are the ones that tend to work best on my feet! Trying to prepare for sandal weather!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 19, 2015)

@MissJexie  For me, it was Nature Republic Lemon Peeling Foot Mask - that one really worked well on my feet.   None of the masks start quickly with me, but once that one started, it was insane.


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I keep forgetting to ask this!
> 
> Has anyone tried the Mizon Magic Peeling Foot Mask?


It worked for me but it did take longer than I was expecting - like maybe 4 days? 5? What seemed to be the tipping point was a long soak in the tub. . . that's when everything started coming off and I helped it along with a scrub.


----------



## avarier (Mar 19, 2015)

blinded said:


> Has anyone ordered from RRS lately? Have their shipping costs increased dramatically? I'm going to need a replacement Benton essence soon and that alone had a shipping estimate of $18! That's probably twice the cost shipping used to be.


http://www.unique4u.net/index.html

They have some realy good deals if you buy a set, free shipping, and 10% off code.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  For me, it was Nature Republic Lemon Peeling Foot Mask - that one really worked well on my feet.   None of the masks start quickly with me, but once that one started, it was insane.


Awesome, thank you!! Checkin that one out asap!



beastiegirl said:


> It worked for me but it did take longer than I was expecting - like maybe 4 days? 5? What seemed to be the tipping point was a long soak in the tub. . . that's when everything started coming off and I helped it along with a scrub.


They usually take 5-7 days to start peeling for me, but this one...I waited 2 weeks hoping it was a delayed response or something LOL. It's now week 3 and I just gave up and used a moisturizing foot mask because my feet were like sandpaper but there was no peeling happening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2015)

I second the Nature Republic Lemon one.  

Also, dont bother with the one that came in the Hair and Body 4 box.  The socks are cool and all but it did literally nothing.  No peeling.  I'm pretty sure it was a peeling mask, it said removing unwanted skin cells...  Maybe it was just a moisturizing mask.  No, because it stunk like a peeling foot mask.

Anyhoo, Nature Republic Lemon is good.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I second the Nature Republic Lemon one.
> 
> Also, dont bother with the one that came in the Hair and Body 4 box.  The socks are cool and all but it did literally nothing.  No peeling.  I'm pretty sure it was a peeling mask, it said removing unwanted skin cells...  Maybe it was just a moisturizing mask.  No, because it stunk like a peeling foot mask.
> 
> Anyhoo, Nature Republic Lemon is good.


ok Nature Republic it is!!

And yea I got those socks too- they did absolutely nothing! They seemed like they would be super awesome since they were LITERAL cloth socks rather than plastic bags...I thought they'd be really well-working but nope...not a single piece of dry skin came off with those lol


----------



## blinded (Mar 19, 2015)

avarier said:


> http://www.unique4u.net/index.html
> 
> They have some realy good deals if you buy a set, free shipping, and 10% off code.


BNK is cheaper for the essence, and I don't need a set. I'm not 100% sure, but it seems like the lotion breaks me out. Makes no sense to me since the essence and steam cream don't break me out and most of the ingredients overlap between the entire line. I was just shocked at how high the shipping costs at RRS are now. I was going to get a few things, but not at that price.


----------



## dreamangel (Mar 19, 2015)

I used the Mizon Foot Peeling Mask on my hubby and it started working 3 days after. It did miracles on his feet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



MissJexie said:


> I keep forgetting to ask this!
> 
> Has anyone tried the Mizon Magic Peeling Foot Mask?
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I used the Banila Co Clean It Zero Radiance Cleanser last night and I couldn't believe how smooth and clean my skin felt after, not tight like with some others. I don't think my skin has ever felt this smooth. I had ordered it on a whim from Memebox because I wanted to try their polishes and wanted free shipping and this cleanser looked good. Not sure if it's sold cheaper somewhere else but I'm really impressed with this. I woke up with a skin that still feels so smooth. It's like a cream cleanser, you scoop out some cleanser and massage it on the skin. After that you rinse off. I've tried cream cleansers before and they all seem to be too heavy for my skin or too hard to rinse off (I get breakouts if it stays on my skin) but not this one.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> I used the Banila Co Clean It Zero Radiance Cleanser last night and I couldn't believe how smooth and clean my skin felt after, not tight like with some others. I don't think my skin has ever felt this smooth. I had ordered it on a whim from Memebox because I wanted to try their polishes and wanted free shipping and this cleanser looked good. Not sure if it's sold cheaper somewhere else but I'm really impressed with this. I woke up with a skin that still feels so smooth. It's like a cream cleanser, you scoop out some cleanser and massage it on the skin. After that you rinse off. I've tried cream cleansers before and they all seem to be too heavy for my skin or too hard to rinse off (I get breakouts if it stays on my skin) but not this one.


The Clean It Zero is actually more similar to an oil cleanser!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a sherbet-like consistency that kind of melts down to an oil and removes my makeup like a dream! I do love my regular oil cleansers but Clean it Zero is definitely one of my favorites-it's got an ingredents list that plays nice with my skin, and takes off all my makeup with ease! So glad you've discovered it and love it! I normally follow it up with a regular mild cleanser, although I'm not sure if everyone here does that as well- I know a lot of you use Clean it Zero!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

The clean it zero is one of my HG's.  I love that stuff!  I have a lot of the little samples and I always give those away, to corrupt my friends and family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm undecided on clean it zero. I love the sherbet texture, oil cleansers seems like they would be too messy. Something caused me to have a small breakout of closed comedones, but I can't say if it was clean it zero or something else. I also tried doing an oil massage a few times, so it could have also been that. So for now I've stopped using CiZ and I'll eventually add it back to test. I really hope it wasn't the clean it zero because I want to use it, and I have so many of those sample jars.


----------



## miskania (Mar 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if those feet peeling booties are any good? I was looking yesterday and sometimes the English translations are dodgy I can figure out what they're trying to say! Any recommendations would be great too


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2015)

miskania said:


> Does anyone know if those feet peeling booties are any good? I was looking yesterday and sometimes the English translations are dodgy I can figure out what they're trying to say! Any recommendations would be great too


hi @@miskania

My favorite feet peeling masks are Nature Republic Lemon foot mask – those really work quite well. testerkorea has them http://www.testerkorea.com/Product/nature-republic-lemon-foot-nature-peeling-foot-mask-25gx2ea and so does amazon http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Republic-Lemon-Peeling-25gx2/dp/B00P0ITTCC How to use them – I first wash my feet and soak them for about 5 minutes in warm water. Then I put on the booties and leave for 1 1/2 to 2 hours (watch a good movie) and then take off, wash my feet with warm water. Depending on how tough your feet are (mine are tough), you should see peeling within 5 -10 days and I also use a foot scrub in the shower to help move it along as well. I also use a good foot cream and wear socks at night – that seems to help with the peeling process.


----------



## JellyFishQueen (Mar 23, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried Skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream? I want to buy this but the problem is I'm pale. Like the palest person in the world and I am little nervous because it only comes in one color. I can't really tell if it's tan or light based on my research, sometimes the pictures online are to dark and to light. So curious if anyone knows about the color in RL? Would it work on pale person?


----------



## Mcuriousity (Mar 23, 2015)

JellyFishQueen said:


> Has anyone ever tried Skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream? I want to buy this but the problem is I'm pale. Like the palest person in the world and I am little nervous because it only comes in one color. I can't really tell if it's tan or light based on my research, sometimes the pictures online are to dark and to light. So curious if anyone knows about the color in RL? Would it work on pale person?


 i use this bb cream currently - im very pale too and although the cream comes out dark it seems to do a good job of blending with my natural skin tone, i certainly dont see a difference in colour between my face and neck say, or when i cleanse it off, its more the coverage and glowy look than a change of colour, which is exactly what im after in a bb cream! If you like i can post a pic, am wearing it as i type!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried this Mizon Lemon Sparkling Pack? http://hanamana59en.cafe24.com/product/Mizon-Vita-Lemon-Sparkling-Pack-100g/KRMIZOSK0002484/?main_cate_no=AMAM0000&amp;display_group=1

It looks so interesting!!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Has anyone tried this Mizon Lemon Sparkling Pack? http://hanamana59en.cafe24.com/product/Mizon-Vita-Lemon-Sparkling-Pack-100g/KRMIZOSK0002484/?main_cate_no=AMAM0000&amp;display_group=1
> 
> It looks so interesting!!



Didn't that come in peach &amp; lily's box - the powdered version?  which I haven't tried yet - ahaha


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Didn't that come in peach &amp; lily's box - the powdered version?  which I haven't tried yet - ahaha


That was actually the Lemon Sparkling Powder , which is sort of similar to a patting water where you dump the powders into a basin of water and then submerge your face into it as a sort of replacement for a sheet mask. I tried that already and it was more of a pain than it was worth- didn't really see a result.

This one is like a mask that sort of reminds me of the Elizavecca bubbling clay one. It's applied after cleansing on dry skin, and then massaged in once it starts bubbling, then rinsed after 15 minutes. It just looks kind of fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JellyFishQueen (Mar 24, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> i use this bb cream currently - im very pale too and although the cream comes out dark it seems to do a good job of blending with my natural skin tone, i certainly dont see a difference in colour between my face and neck say, or when i cleanse it off, its more the coverage and glowy look than a change of colour, which is exactly what im after in a bb cream! If you like i can post a pic, am wearing it as i type!


Oh thanks! That all sounds great. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone else in Testerkorea status leak atm? Ordered eleven days ago and still no dispatch... Sigh


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else in Testerkorea status leak atm? Ordered eleven days ago and still no dispatch... Sigh


That doesn't sound promising. I put in an order on 3/22 and the order is in standby, while I placed an order on Sasa the same day and it has already dispatched. Here's hoping our orders start shipping soon.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> That doesn't sound promising. I put in an order on 3/22 and the order is in standby, while I placed an order on Sasa the same day and it has already dispatched. Here's hoping our orders start shipping soon.


I put in an order about a month ago and have absolutely no idea where it is lol....here's hoping it eventually shows up. TK used to have pretty long shipping times, but I think the recent surge in popularity with Korean skincare has hit them pretty hard. Their dropping the ball on shipping and not getting "want" items as quickly as they used to, if at all. They need to get on stuff- they used to be my favorite place to shop but now I'm starting to look at other sites. If they can't get me my products in a relatively timely manner, I'd rather pay a few extra dollars on another site and get them sooner.


----------



## Fae (Mar 25, 2015)

I placed an order at the beginning of the month and it just shipped out a few days ago! I had two separate orders and the later one, shipped out earlier ! Strange! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2015)

I've always got mine pretty fast once shipped but atm it doesn't seem to be shipping. Either order tbh.

12th March and 18th march are my orders.

Gotta agree on other companies. Ordered from BNK between the orders and the items are already here.


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 25, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I put in an order about a month ago and have absolutely no idea where it is lol....here's hoping it eventually shows up. TK used to have pretty long shipping times, but I think the recent surge in popularity with Korean skincare has hit them pretty hard. Their dropping the ball on shipping and not getting "want" items as quickly as they used to, if at all. They need to get on stuff- they used to be my favorite place to shop but now I'm starting to look at other sites. If they can't get me my products in a relatively timely manner, I'd rather pay a few extra dollars on another site and get them sooner.


I had an order with KoreaDepart and it shipped immediately, received it in about 21 days, which considering it shipped from Korea I thought wasn't bad. Shipping cost was about the same as TK. I didn't think about how popular Korean beauty products are lately, but I should have realized since a lot of the things I was interested in were out of stock. That makes sense now, duh. 

Just for future reference, what other sites are good to order from....so far I've only ordered from KD, TK and Sasa. Well Beautique as well   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 26, 2015)

Am I the only one who tries a new product, loves it and then immediately thinks "I wonder if *this* comparable product is better"? What's that all about? Why can't I just be happy with the one I'm using? After a week of using the Cosrx AHA/BHA toner, I'm really impressed with it. My face feels so smooth now. I haven't had that feeling that I need to use some sort of physical exfoliator since I started using it. So, of course, I keep wondering if the Mizon AHA/BHA toner is better. And at the same time, I want to buy more Cosrx to compare them to my PC 2% BHA and Mizon 8% AHA.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2015)

blinded said:


> Am I the only one who tries a new product, loves it and then immediately thinks "I wonder if *this* comparable product is better"? What's that all about? Why can't I just be happy with the one I'm using? After a week of using the Cosrx AHA/BHA toner, I'm really impressed with it. My face feels so smooth now. I haven't had that feeling that I need to use some sort of physical exfoliator since I started using it. So, of course, I keep wondering if the Mizon AHA/BHA toner is better. And at the same time, I want to buy more Cosrx to compare them to my PC 2% BHA and Mizon 8% AHA.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahah I'm the saaaame way! And sometimes I buy stuff on a whim that I think is one thing and it ends up being another. A lot of times I'll buy a serum and miss the part where it's a "first serum" aka a booster which I have a zillion of right now lol

HIlariously enough, I want to try the Cosrx toner so I can compare it to my Mizon AHA/BHA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 26, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> hahah I'm the saaaame way! And sometimes I buy stuff on a whim that I think is one thing and it ends up being another. A lot of times I'll buy a serum and miss the part where it's a "first serum" aka a booster which I have a zillion of right now lol
> 
> HIlariously enough, I want to try the Cosrx toner so I can compare it to my Mizon AHA/BHA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should do it! You know..for science. It would be easier to do that comparison since the Mizon is so hard to find right now.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Ladies!

I wanted to do a followup on a product that I was planning on pH testing!

I purchased the Purederm Green Tea Cleansing Tissues from Forever21 for $2.90 (so cheap!!) and they had a pH of 5, which is awesome and not easy to find when it comes to facial wipes. I wanted to grab the other types as well and test them. I just received the Q-10 and Peptide wipes and they both also have a pH of 5! Woohoo!

So not only cheap, but they ship from the US and have a low pH. Can't beat that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Mar 28, 2015)

I wonder if the Canadian Forever 21 has repackaged Purederm? According to the website all the skincare is from the brand "Love &amp; Beauty" which only appears to exist at Forever 21.


----------



## ilynx (Mar 28, 2015)

blinded said:


> I wonder if the Canadian Forever 21 has repackaged Purederm? According to the website all the skincare is from the brand "Love &amp; Beauty" which only appears to exist at Forever 21.


Maybe the Canadian F21 just doesn't sell Purederm? Love &amp; Beauty is F21's own brand of cosmetics and beauty items.


----------



## blinded (Mar 28, 2015)

I assume that Forever 21 doesn't have their own cosmetics factory though. So I wonder if they get Purederm to make the products and put the Forever 21 brand name on it? I don't have any interest in testing out an unknown manufacturer, but if it is Purederm I would possibly buy some. Wonder if they would say who makes the products if I email them?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2015)

blinded said:


> I assume that Forever 21 doesn't have their own cosmetics factory though. So I wonder if they get Purederm to make the products and put the Forever 21 brand name on it? I don't have any interest in testing out an unknown manufacturer, but if it is Purederm I would possibly buy some. Wonder if they would say who makes the products if I email them?


I don't think they have their own cosmetics factory, but it's highly likely they have a private company make their products similar to how a lot of makeup companies do it like BH Cosmetics, Coastal Scents, Starlooks etc. They all have private manufacturers making their products and putting their names on them. 

I don't think it's Purederm making their face wipes, unfortunately, since they have their own line of products and aren't a private label manufacturer. It would be worth a shot to pick some of those love and beauty ones up and test them out, though! They also sell the love and beauty wipes on the US site alongside the purederm ones, but I never thoguht to try them out!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I don't think it's Purederm making their face wipes, unfortunately, since they have their own line of products and aren't a private label manufacturer. It would be worth a shot to pick some of those love and beauty ones up and test them out, though! They also sell the love and beauty wipes on the US site alongside the purederm ones, but I never thoguht to try them out!


I think you might be mistaking Purederm and Puresmile. Purederm's parent company Aldwin is a PLM and they even advertise their services on their main website, so it's entirely possible that F21 wipes are actually made by Purederm.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I think you might be mistaking Purederm and Puresmile. Purederm's parent company Aldwin is a PLM and they even advertise their services on their main website, so it's entirely possible that F21 wipes are actually made by Purederm.


Ahh-

No I wasn't confusing the two, I just had no idea that Purederm wasn't their own company in terms of making their own products etc.

I Would assume that Adwin would be making the Love and Beauty wipes if anything, not Purederm, if that makes sense?

As I said, It'd definitely worth a look to see if they're the same product with different packaging!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2015)

And interestingly enough, I'm seeing a few products listed on the site as "love &amp; beauty" however they're actually Purederm products...

For example, there is a Purederm "Botanical Choice" Hand Mask that is listed as "love &amp; beauty hand mask" so you all might be on to something here! haha


----------



## inday (Mar 29, 2015)

this skincare become pretty popular it's a 10 step system. For a pretty detailed explanation you should see this blog post: www.wengie.com/2015/01/korean-skincare-routine-steps-detailed.html


----------



## biancardi (Mar 29, 2015)

has anyone tried The Saem snail trio items?  I just purchased some - I think it was because of the cute packaging - I mean, little snails with happy faces? 

I got the hand creams and the sunflower &amp; green tea facial creams - alas, the sleep pack is like sold out on the few places I looked at ...


----------



## biancardi (Mar 30, 2015)

Benton responded with the results of the skin toner.



> [SIZE=12pt]Dear  [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]We would like to apologize for the late reply regarding the SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT SKIN batch of 2015-11-06 [yyyy-mm-dd] (Lot Number: ENOK013) and 2015-01-05 [yyyy-mm-dd] (Lot Number: ENOL153). We needed time to investigate thoroughly on the matter of contamination. As a result, a MFDS certified institution was able to provide us the test result regarding contamination on SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT SKIN batch of 2015-11-06 and 2015-01-05. However, the outcome of the result was *STANDARD*. Therefore, this result indicates *no* *wrong doing *of the manufacturers and[/SIZE] *[SIZE=12pt]non-existence of contamination[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt].[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


They also sent attachments of the lab results so I am happy that I can use it now


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Benton responded with the results of the skin toner.
> 
> They also sent attachments of the lab results so I am happy that I can use it now


Great news! Mine only had a few little bits in it so I was waiting to hear back.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 30, 2015)

Yay, both Testerkorea orders have shipping and only one of thirty three items were oos. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 30, 2015)

@@biancardi - that's great news re: Benton. Like others I'd been apprehensive about using their products until the result has come back given the previous contamination issue. I'm currently using the Toosowong snail cream and my skin seems to like it so benton might be the next one I'll try


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi guys! Long time no post!! I found a product that my boyfriend just HAS to have. But I can't seem to find a reasonably priced one and wanted to turn to you ladies for some help!

The product is from the memebox men box 1. It is called: Mowell Freeze Wax.

It came in a bright blue bottle but noticed it comes in a larger size in a white bottle that I wouldn't mind buying as well. I found it on gmarket but I do not know how to buy from there. Any tips?? Or sites found to purchase this? Or even people selling on here??

Thanks in advance, it is much appreciated


----------



## blinded (Mar 31, 2015)

Properly patch testing and introducing only one product at a time is just not as fun as put everything on your face all at once. I was going to wait until this weekend to start testing the Missha long name ampoule, but I think I might start using it now. At least I did the patch testing awhile ago so I can just jump right into using it.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 31, 2015)

blinded said:


> Properly patch testing and introducing only one product at a time is just not as fun as put everything on your face all at once. I was going to wait until this weekend to start testing the Missha long name ampoule, but I think I might start using it now. At least I did the patch testing awhile ago so I can just jump right into using it.


I am the world's worse patch tester. And by that I mean I patch test with me whole face. I just don't have the patience. I do try to keep myself from slather more than one new product on at a time....but I make no promises.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I am the world's worse patch tester. And by that I mean I patch test with me whole face. I just don't have the patience. I do try to keep myself from slather more than one new product on at a time....but I make no promises.


hahahah this is exactly how I "patch test" stuff. If I had super sensitive skin I might go about things differently, but basically, when I run out of a product (essence, toner etc) I dig into my stash and pull out one that I want to use next and just start using it. If I notice my skin is unhappy with it, I toss it aside and grab something new, although that rarely seems to happen with my kbeauty stuff.

Speaking of which, I decided to give the Mizon Mojito Pore Punch Toner a try that we got in a past Memebox. It has lots of great ingredients, but also has alcohol in it, so I was a bit worried, however i think it's been doing amazing things for my skin as it's the only thing I've changed in my lineup recently, and my pores are visibly smaller, and my breakout that I had is shriveled up LOL

I know the Mizon AHA/BHA Toner also has alcohol in it, and it's one of my favorite toners, so I'm wondering if my skin just isn't bothered by it!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh and has anyone else had GREAT results from the "MyPu" (LOL) Black and Gold eye gels that we got in the Night Care box? I was waiting to finish up some other eye gels I had laying around before I used these ones, but I put them on every morning when I wake up and take them off before I get in the shower, and I'm telling you, these things take away puffiness like nothing else! Seriously loving them and I'm going to be so sad when I run out!


----------



## blinded (Mar 31, 2015)

Up until recently I've been terrible with patch testing and not using more than one new product at a time. I decided to go slow and patch test the next couple of products because I wasn't sure how my skin would react to using the Cosrx toner since it's acidic (turns out my face is a big fan of it). I also want to make sure I see results from the long name ampoule and FTE since they are pricey. 

Of course, when it comes to sheet masks, I forget all about patch testing. Which is foolish since the two things I've reacted the worst to were both sheet masks.


----------



## Mimimaro (Mar 31, 2015)

princesskelly said:


> Hi guys! Long time no post!! I found a product that my boyfriend just HAS to have. But I can't seem to find a reasonably priced one and wanted to turn to you ladies for some help!
> 
> The product is from the memebox men box 1. It is called: Mowell Freeze Wax.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you've already found a place to purchase this but have you thought about ordering through Avecko? Also you might be able to swap for it online?



blinded said:


> Properly patch testing and introducing only one product at a time is just not as fun as put everything on your face all at once. I was going to wait until this weekend to start testing the Missha long name ampoule, but I think I might start using it now. At least I did the patch testing awhile ago so I can just jump right into using it.


I patch test just about everything I put on my face since I have sensitive and acne prone skin. There have been times when I have been lazy and not test a product out before using. But if I get a reaction from it, you can bet I'll be testing every product after that (for like at least 4 months) before potentially being lazy once again.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 31, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Oh and has anyone else had GREAT results from the "MyPu" (LOL) Black and Gold eye gels that we got in the Night Care box? I was waiting to finish up some other eye gels I had laying around before I used these ones, but I put them on every morning when I wake up and take them off before I get in the shower, and I'm telling you, these things take away puffiness like nothing else! Seriously loving them and I'm going to be so sad when I run out!


I can't get the damn things to stay under my eyes. They just slide right down my face.

Come to think of it, that may be a more desirable effect. Then I can knock on my neighbors window and stare at him in the middle of the night....as pay back for keeping me up all night with his snoring.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I can't get the damn things to stay under my eyes. They just slide right down my face.
> 
> Come to think of it, that may be a more desirable effect. Then I can knock on my neighbors window and stare at him in the middle of the night....as pay back for keeping me up all night with his snoring.


That's so strange because I was going to say how well they stuck on my face! LOL

I did notice that the lower I got into the jar and the more saturated with essence they were, the more they started to slide, however if you kind of just squeegee them between your fingers and get the excess essence off they will stick really well!

My major issue with them is that they are shaped very awkwardly- I usually wear the thinner part of an eye gel on the inner part of my eye and the wider side goes on the outside, with these, they're shaped more like half of a yin-yang lol, so I have to wear the thicker side on the inside. 

Not a fan of the shape of them, but definitely a fan of how great they're making my eyes look!


----------



## moosie (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey y'all, I haven't been around much because I've been on ~vacation~, but I wanted to share my experience with a Mizon sunscreen. 

I am a beast about using sunscreen on my face; I literally NEVER leave the house without it.  I'm also very picky about the sunscreen I use, and have been paying out the nose for the Nia24 sunscreen for years because it really is perfect for me.  However, I'm on the hunt for an Asian./Korean replacement - I know there has to be a suitable product that is a fraction of the price of the Nia24.

I've been road testing the Mizon UV Mild Sunblock spf35 for several weeks now, and I'm very happy with it.  It goes on light, doesn't leave a white cast to my face, spreads extremely easily, and absorbs quickly.  My face is matte after it absorbs, and my makeup goes on beautifully over it.  I haven't had any issues with breakouts using this product, either.   This is easily the best of the various Korean sunscreens I've tried so far.

I also have a Secret Key sunscreen that I haven't used yet, but that will get a workout soon!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

@@moosie thanks for that review!  sunscreen is my bete noir - I should use it but it always makes me skin greasy and break out.  I am currently testing The YEON All Day Sun Cream SPF 50 - I got it in a memebox and also in a trade, and hoping that works out for me...

but if it doesn't, I will have to look into the Mizon product!


----------



## moosie (Apr 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@moosie thanks for that review!  sunscreen is my bete noir - I should use it but it always makes me skin greasy and break out.  I am currently testing The YEON All Day Sun Cream SPF 50 - I got it in a memebox and also in a trade, and hoping that works out for me...
> 
> but if it doesn't, I will have to look into the Mizon product!


 Your reasons are the same reasons why I am *so* picky about sunscreen!  I hated wearing it until I found Nia24. I absolutely need something that doesn't make me look or feel greasy, and I need something that won't break me out (several of the Memebox sunscreens broke me out). 

Luckily Korean sunscreens are so (relatively) cheap, I'm happy to order a bunch to try!  And they won't go to waste, since I can always use them on my neck/chest/hands/arms etc.

oh, and eta:  I think you wanted to know a while back about that It's Skin Green Tea cleansing oil I ordered?  Verdict: I like it!  I don't have a lot of other oil cleansers to compare it to as I've only used 2 or 3 different kinds ever, but I like this cleanser.  It has a nice light scent, it gets rid of any makeup I have on, and it rinses well.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2015)

moosie said:


> Hey y'all, I haven't been around much because I've been on ~vacation~, but I wanted to share my experience with a Mizon sunscreen.
> 
> I am a beast about using sunscreen on my face; I literally NEVER leave the house without it.  I'm also very picky about the sunscreen I use, and have been paying out the nose for the Nia24 sunscreen for years because it really is perfect for me.  However, I'm on the hunt for an Asian./Korean replacement - I know there has to be a suitable product that is a fraction of the price of the Nia24.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! That's awesome to know!! I used to hate sunscreens but I use them daily now- and I agree they either feel greasy, leave a white cast or break me out...or sometimes a combination of those things lol

I love that I can grab the Mizon sunscreen from Rose Rose Shop with free shipping too- once I'm finished testing out the ones I currently have in my stash, that'll definitely be on my shopping list! Appreciate the review!


----------



## blinded (Apr 7, 2015)

How many times do you try a product before you decide it doesn't work for you? I think I wrongly blamed the Benton Snail Bee lotion for breaking me out. I'm actually starting to think it's the Clean it Zero. I use Clean it Zero sporadically (only on the days I wear either sunscreen or bb cream) so when I started to break out shortly after trying the Benton lotion I assumed that's what it was. After having the exact same break out after using Clean it Zero a couple of days in a row, I'm rethinking it. How would you confirm it? Wait until my chin clears up and try one more time? If I get the same breakout call it quits on the Banila?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> How many times do you try a product before you decide it doesn't work for you? I think I wrongly blamed the Benton Snail Bee lotion for breaking me out. I'm actually starting to think it's the Clean it Zero. I use Clean it Zero sporadically (only on the days I wear either sunscreen or bb cream) so when I started to break out shortly after trying the Benton lotion I assumed that's what it was. After having the exact same break out after using Clean it Zero a couple of days in a row, I'm rethinking it. How would you confirm it? Wait until my chin clears up and try one more time? If I get the same breakout call it quits on the Banila?


I've been using the Clean it zero almost every night and love the results. No breakouts for me. I use a double cleansing method though. First I apply the clean it zero, rinse it off and then I use a Corx facial soap after. It's done wonders for my skin. The first few times when I used Clean it zero I didn't use double cleansing and it seemed to give me a few breakouts (at least I think it was the cleanser not absolutely sure though). As soon as I added the 2nd step with a soap, I didn't get breakouts anymore.


----------



## blinded (Apr 7, 2015)

I only use it to double cleanse. I'm not sure if I'd rather have the cause of the breakout to be the Clean it Zero or the Benton lotion. I really like using the balm type cleanser for the oil step and other than Tony Moly I'm not sure if anyone else has one. I'll have to add the Clean it Zero to my test schedule I guess.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> I only use it to double cleanse. I'm not sure if I'd rather have the cause of the breakout to be the Clean it Zero or the Benton lotion. I really like using the balm type cleanser for the oil step and other than Tony Moly I'm not sure if anyone else has one. I'll have to add the Clean it Zero to my test schedule I guess.


It might be that it just Clean it zero doesn't work with you skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm actually really surprised that it has worked for me so far. My skin is sensitive combo and breakout prone. I can't try too many things at once or get breakouts right away. Hopefully you get it sorted out by testing it more. Would probably be easier if it was the cleanser than the Benton lotion. The Benton lotion sounds amazing. I'm still learning about Korean skin care but love reading all you ladies tips and recommendations and about different products. The more Korean skin care items I try or add to my routine, the more impressed I am about how well they work. I don't think foundation has ever looked this good on my skin like it does now and all I can think is different is the Korean skin care I've been adding to my rotation.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2015)

I know not everyone is following the Sales/Must Buy thread (which you can find here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135768-grab-it-while-you-can-the-sales-and-must-buy-thread/page-2) 

So I wanted to mention here as well, RoseRoseShop has Ciracle, Cosrx and Holika Holika for 30% off right now, plus some other really great products (Missha, Tonymoly etc) at 50% off!

And as always, Mizon is super cheap and ships free! wooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> I only use it to double cleanse. I'm not sure if I'd rather have the cause of the breakout to be the Clean it Zero or the Benton lotion. I really like using the balm type cleanser for the oil step and other than Tony Moly I'm not sure if anyone else has one. I'll have to add the Clean it Zero to my test schedule I guess.


they have different types of clean it zero as well.  There is one for sensitive skin.  Do you have the classic clean it zero (the pink one)?   Here is the list of different types


Original ~ suitable for normal skin.  Contains acerola and herbal essences for moisturizing the skin
Resveratrol  ~ effective for reducing large pores. Contains grape seed and olive oil tightening in the skin
Purity  ~ suitable for sensitive skin. Contains no artificial pigments and fragrance, no alcohol, mineral oil
Radiance ~ effective for whitening.  Contains viticin and moringa essence for brighter face


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh I didn't know that! Thanks @@biancardi for the info! I use the radiance one but I should probably be using the resveratrol one.


----------



## blinded (Apr 7, 2015)

I have lots of samples of the pink one and one sample of the green one. I wonder if there are sample jars of the purity version. I actually love having the sample jars since I don't use it everyday and it doesn't take up as much of my limited space.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> I have lots of samples of the pink one and one sample of the green one. I wonder if there are sample jars of the purity version. I actually love having the sample jars since I don't use it everyday and it doesn't take up as much of my limited space.


the pink is the original and the green is the Resveratrol.  I haven't seen samples of the purity version out there...


----------



## blinded (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know if it's the almost end to winter weather or the introduction of the Missha long name ampoule, but my face has never felt this un-dry. It's so weird to me. I'm used to having to slather on layer after layer of moisturizing products, but now I have to force myself to stop. When I woke up this morning my skin was either dewy or oily, not sure which one because I've never had this happen before. I didn't even put a sleep pack on last night (lazy me) so I can't credit that for it. If this is because of the long name ampoule I think I'm going to stockpile it.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone else unable to view the contents of their basket or check out on roseroseshop? Am using an ipad and tried both the normal and mobile sites with no luck, just cannot open the basket or checkout pages! I was all ready to be totally enabled by @@MissJexie and buy a bunch of mizon but perhaps it wasnt meant to be.....*cries*


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 8, 2015)

blinded said:


> I don't know if it's the almost end to winter weather or the introduction of the Missha long name ampoule, but my face has never felt this un-dry. It's so weird to me. I'm used to having to slather on layer after layer of moisturizing products, but now I have to force myself to stop. When I woke up this morning my skin was either dewy or oily, not sure which one because I've never had this happen before. I didn't even put a sleep pack on last night (lazy me) so I can't credit that for it. If this is because of the long name ampoule I think I'm going to stockpile it.


RoseRoseShop has them 50% off right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Mcuriousity said:


> Anyone else unable to view the contents of their basket or check out on roseroseshop? Am using an ipad and tried both the normal and mobile sites with no luck, just cannot open the basket or checkout pages! I was all ready to be totally enabled by @@MissJexie and buy a bunch of mizon but perhaps it wasnt meant to be.....*cries*


Hmm...I wasn't having this issue but I'm on a laptop not an ipad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you have a computer of some sort (not a phone or a tablet) that you can use to try checking out?


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm on an iPad mini and normally view and add products in the desktop site but then swap to mobile to view basket and place order on Roseroseshop. It's a pain but normally works ok...though on a no buy at the moment as trying to get through the hundreds of products I already own.


----------



## blinded (Apr 9, 2015)

Does anyone else set goals for themselves and their product usage? I've been following and reading the Makeup Rehab subreddit for few weeks and trying to think of skincare specific goals I can set myself. I guess I'm working on a Project Pan (is there a skincare equivalent?) and trying to finish up those random opened products that are sitting around taking up space. I'm also working on my sheet mask stash. Purging ones that don't work for me and making myself use masks in general more often. I think my end goal is to have a smaller stockpile of random items and eventually just have the products I really like or a couple I want to test. I really wish it was cheaper and easier to swap/sell in Canada.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't set goals on usage but I've been more mindful lately of using the ones I have instead of ordering more. Although I still have ordered but not as much as usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm being more mindful of what I'm ordering. I just went through all my products and samples and reorganized them all using various subscription boxes as the holders of everything. Now I have skin care/ body care and korean skin care separated. I've been reaching for samples more now that they are more organized and find it so much more satisfying. When I see a used up sample going in the trash I feel so much better. After Christmas I was on total no buy and used up some of my samples then but nothing like I'm doing now. I'm using the samples and various products I have more systematically now and having them organized makes it so much easier. The 100 day no buy thread inspired me to get more organized with everything. I was putting it off for a while because the task seemed daunting to organize all my stuff but I finally tackled it and feel so much better now. It's still a lot of products and samples which is horrible but at least they are getting used up now instead of being stuffed somewhere. Once I get these used up, I'm going to try and stick with a skin care that works for me. Being obsessed with skin care and makeup products like I have been since my teens it's hard not to try and want to buy the newest stuff but it's getting easier now that I'm older and my kids take up my time and money.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys- I just checked Kerry from Skin and Tonics facebook page and saw this:

"Ok, everyone! Cat's out of the bag. Coco ( The Beauty Wolf ) and I have been writing a book! It's called "Korean Beauty Secrets: A Practical Guide to Cutting Edge Skincare &amp; Makeup."

It's being published by Skyhorse Publishing and will be released internationally this fall! WE ARE SO EXCITED! We've been dying to tell you guys about it, but had to wait until it was official. IT'S OFFICIAL! Sorry about the superfluous exclamation points but I kind of can't help it right now!!!!"

I feel like I know a lot about kbeauty, but I am TOTALLY buying that book when it come out! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Apr 9, 2015)

Would love a kindle version.

Gotta admit that I may well do a non fiction for campnano in July though about koreaN beauty though and the madness that has taken over my life, and so many other people's luves, since memebox.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going to need that book too! Kindle or regular book version either way. I love books (have too many) and a book on Korean skin care sounds too good to pass up!


----------



## crazysweet (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone has a good recommendation for reducing the look of sebaceous filaments? They may also be blackheads. My nose is covered in them and looks like a strawberry. It feels smooth and I don't think it gets oily. I just wants to reduce the look of them but there's so much options out there, I have no idea which one is the best to invest my money in. What would you ladies recommend based on your experience?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 15, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Does anyone has a good recommendation for reducing the look of sebaceous filaments? They may also be blackheads. My nose is covered in them and looks like a strawberry. It feels smooth and I don't think it gets oily. I just wants to reduce the look of them but there's so much options out there, I have no idea which one is the best to invest my money in. What would you ladies recommend based on your experience?


Using AHA/BHA products along with a Clarisonic has completely eliminated my sebaceous filaments, and my nose and chin were loaded with them!

I use the Paula's Choice 2% BHA, the Mizon 8% AHA Serum as well as the Mizon AHA/BHA Toner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Just got a new RRS haul today (will post pics in Hauls thread when I get a chance). . . and I have to ask:  they sent me a sample of a Mizon product with placenta in it??!?! Does anyone know what kind of placenta we're talking about here? I'm trying to decide whether I can try it or not (had to give away a full size pig collagen sleeping pack not long ago b/c I just couldn't make myself use it).  Would love any insights.


----------



## Mcuriousity (Apr 18, 2015)

@@beastiegirl i dont know about the placenta but the pig collagen masks are great, mine only smells of fruit so i just dont think about it and slather it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note, why is it that the minute the house is empty and i put on a sheet mask i get two knocks at the front door in the next 10 minutes?? I got sniggered at by the postman and the next guy didnt even tell me what he wanted, just looked at me, apologised and ran off!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Apr 18, 2015)

My skin has finally recovered from it's winter freak out. I need to replenish my k-beauty ampoule/essence/serum stash.

I was looking at The Saem Power Ampoule Hydra. Has anyone heard of it or had any experience with it?

I'm looking for something that will work well for retaining moisture in dehydrated skin.


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> @@beastiegirl i dont know about the placenta but the pig collagen masks are great, mine only smells of fruit so i just dont think about it and slather it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On another note, why is it that the minute the house is empty and i put on a sheet mask i get two knocks at the front door in the next 10 minutes?? I got sniggered at by the postman and the next guy didnt even tell me what he wanted, just looked at me, apologised and ran off!


I'll happily slather on snails and bees and sea creatures. . . but I don't eat mammals and had a hard time looking at that cream the same way I would a snail one.  Just a personal thing. . . and also why I'm hoping someone has some insights into this placenta ingredient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Apr 18, 2015)

I think some are plant placenta and some are animal placenta but not got this one so can't look at ingredients.

I would be enclined to think it might be something like lamb placenta though as the plant placenta ones tend to say plant placenta.

For me I'm not particularly squeamish so will use anything.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I think some are plant placenta and some are animal placenta but not got this one so can't look at ingredients.
> 
> I would be enclined to think it might be something like lamb placenta though as the plant placenta ones tend to say plant placenta.
> 
> For me I'm not particularly squeamish so will use anything.


hahah I'm the exact same way- I've been hunting down weird beauty tools and skincare ingredients so I can do some fun reviews- Once I discovered kbeauty and got over my weridness about snail mucin, I was all in lol


----------



## Jane George (Apr 18, 2015)

I always find certain things difficult in terms of farming practices difficult but I think that using placentas in beauty products is not one of them.

Since they are iron rich and therefore good for the skin I prefer them to be used rather than discarded as that is the only alternative sadly as they are only useful in the uterus.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 18, 2015)

The one I just can't bring myself to use is horse oil. I've a bottle of something from one of the Memeboxes and it'll likely go in the bin as just not happy at the thought of some poor cuddy being used (I can find very little info on where the oil is "harvested" from but looks like fat of some sort so guessing its a dead horse. Yes I eat meat and can see the double standards but just can't put Dobbin on my face not matter how great it may be for my skin.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm not sure in Korea but I know horse is eaten a fair amount on the continent and if it is eaten in Korea it would be another waste product.

Tbh I probably won't use the horse oil either though as I have so much and prefer to use the plant oils like argan or rose hip or macadamia anyhow as they are what I am used to and I find they are beneficial to my face, hair and body.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 18, 2015)

I did read somewhere (probably a post on reddit with sited info) that they do not kill horses for the purpose of using their fat. The horse is used for food and cosmetic companies take the fat and use it to make cosmetics. I can only assume this goes for pig collagen as well. Korea is really really big on no animal testing and no animal cruelty.

ETA: I wouldn't use horse oil or anything with pig collagen because it gives me the willies. I can't even eat chicken on the bone, ya'll. It resembles what it is a little too  much for my liking. You can all go to town on it and tell me all about it though.

Not scared about placenta though, or other weird things like ground up spiders, or bird nests/poop. I will put just about anything on my face as long as it works. But animal fat...I won't do that.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Anything to do with snail extract etc is a stretch for me let alone horse or placenta.I try not to think about the snails. Plant based I'm ok with but animal just doesn't sound good to me. I do eat meat, fish and chicken so I'm not a vegetarian but when it comes to skin care, I prefer plant based. I didn't realize they use pigs also. I hope the piggy jelly pack I bought doesn't have pig in it. If it does, I think I prefer not to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm glad the ingredients are not in English so I can't check.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 19, 2015)

Give me ALL the snail and all the venom!!

Seriously I'm still lusting after all the bird poop face masks- they're so gross I must have/review them! LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2015)

The bird poop stuff works! At least a Japanese version I've tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The one I used for a while was ground into powder and you make a paste with a little water and use it to exfoliate. Really worked wonders on my skin. Now to think of it maybe I should get it again. I forgot about it until now.

I tried the piggy jelly pack last night and wow that stuff is great. It was an interesting experience since it was so jelly like but really worked great on my skin.


----------



## blinded (Apr 19, 2015)

At this point I think I'll slather just about anything on my face regardless of the origin of the ingredient. I love all the collagen products I've tried. And I'm not sure if it's an added fragrance, but I'm a huge fan of the sort of fruity scent the ones I've tried have. If that's what pork rinds smell like I think I need to try eating them.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 19, 2015)

@@blinded Pork rinds smell disgusting. I've never heard anyone say the smell good.

They also don't taste very good either.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh did I hear bird poop?

That's music to my ears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been looking for a good bird droppings mask for a long time now.

(never thought I would type that sentence)

Does anyone have any reco's ?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 19, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Oh did I hear bird poop?
> 
> That's music to my ears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about this one- It's been on my wishlist forever!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPF0LJW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&amp;colid=KG5A9NIV14HV&amp;coliid=I1DVQ0LJIHJ108


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2015)

OMG the name of this one SLAYS me!

I disagree...it looks WAY FUN!

Uguisu Poo Uguisu No Fun Illuminating Mask


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I've heard good things about this one- It's been on my wishlist forever!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPF0LJW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&amp;colid=KG5A9NIV14HV&amp;coliid=I1DVQ0LJIHJ108


HA! We posted the same product at the same time!

It's a sign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks so much. If I order it I will certainly give you the poop scoop.


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks all. . . think I'll pass on the placenta for the time being.  Is it strange that I'd rather try out the bird poop? lol


----------



## biancardi (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah, for bird poop masks!  I would be into that...I still cannot put snail slime on my lips, but I use it everywhere else! haha


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 19, 2015)

Given we're talking all thing animals - mask genie has a "into the wild" bag with 10 animal masks which is just too cute to pass up. She's also got a new website (for us dinosaurs that don't use Facebook) at www.skinilove.com. The animal facemasks are $34 and there's another limited bag for $26.50 with 10 love more masks. May pouch also up for those interested. Payment by Paypal...and yes, did order the animal pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 19, 2015)

Hahaha I just ordered the bird poop stuff MissJexie posted! Yay! It's coming from Japan so it'll take a while but I'm excited to try it! (The dangers of an Amazon store card+Prime means I order a lot of stuff on there)


----------



## EdithS2 (Apr 19, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Given we're talking all thing animals - mask genie has a "into the wild" bag with 10 animal masks which is just too cute to pass up. She's also got a new website (for us dinosaurs that don't use Facebook) at www.skinilove.com. The animal facemasks are $34 and there's another limited bag for $26.50 with 10 love more masks. May pouch also up for those interested. Payment by Paypal...and yes, did order the animal pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered the limited and May bags. I really like Genie; she was my favorite Memebox reviewer last year when I was into buying them. In some unboxings of earlier months of Mask Genie she had History of Whoo masks - one of my dream brands. I can't wait to get my sets - I ordered the 10 pack.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 19, 2015)

Really hope I don't get caught for duty on the package. If she puts $34 I will even if the shipping is free. I've got about 6 packages coming from around the world so could be an expensive month if most of them get stopped. I seriously hate the UK postal service and our government for 20% VAT on almost everything from abroad. Takes all the fun out of a purchase when you know you'll have to pay at least £15 for the item's release then wait another 4 days for its arrival


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2015)

Lol got two lovely customs charges in last month, my first ever grrrr.


----------



## blinded (Apr 19, 2015)

I was so excited when I learned that Canada and South Korea have a trade agreement now. Means I shouldn't have to worry about customs charges on most of my orders. Whee!


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 19, 2015)

blinded said:


> I was so excited when I learned that Canada and South Korea have a trade agreement now. Means I shouldn't have to worry about customs charges on most of my orders. Whee!


That's great news! Maybe that's why my latest orders haven't been opened and examined by customs. . . either that or they recognize my name on the box over there and are like "srsly? more masks?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't think Beauteque are happy with my comments on Instagram in response to their horse oil product lol! Claiming its akin to liposuction in humans - seriously!? Assume none of them have had that process (not that I have myself but seen enough programmes to know that its pretty uncomfortable...and that's the person's choice to have it done). If the cosmetic companies won't actually admit how its obtained then people will assume there is a reason for this and that animal welfare isn't high on the priority list. Just because you can harvest oil, doesn't mean you should.

Realise there will be people here that like or use the product. That's your choice and if you are happy then fine. My choice not to use the product for the reasons stated.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

@Alidolly  I think the "new" explanation of how the oil is harvested is more upsetting to me than to learn that they use the oil from a dead horse - I know that horse meat is eaten in many countries around the world, plus there are a lot of by products from horses (horsehair, their hooves for glue, and so on).  

For some reason, this "liposuction" of the fat just seems disturbing.  I don't have an issue with humanly killing an animal if we are going to use it for consumption and other parts.

I would like to know for sure how the oil is taken from the horse.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 22, 2015)

@@biancardi its the severe lack of information that concerns me. If its from the meat trade then at least the rest of the animal is being consumed (not to my taste granted but probably tastes a mixture of beef and venison). But if its a form of liposuction while the animal is still alive and aware of the procedure then how can it possible not hurt the animal in any way? Even sticking a needle into the mane area would undoubtedly hurt but to gain the oil from the fat, it would need to be in liquid form which surely would imvolve heat of some sort? If that's the case, again it cannot be definition be painless. Ignorance is no excuse for a beauty company selling products they can't provide information on - beauteque purchase these to sell on so should be able to a) find out B) provide detailed information. If they can't do that, then perhaps they should reconsider selling the product or expect at Least people to ask the question of how exactly its obtained.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 22, 2015)

I hate this phone!! Pain in the proverbial trying to post!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

plus, you have to think that extracting the oil in this manner means that they don't get a lot (how much "fat" is there under the horse's mane?)  so these products should be uber expensive.  But they aren't


----------



## Jane George (Apr 22, 2015)

I am quite happy with plant based oils and hoping that they don't sell well....


----------



## Fae (Apr 22, 2015)

I've stayed away from horse oil, as I feel uncomfortable using it when I don't know how it is extracted! I'm sticking to plant based skincare! ^^


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm uncomfortable with horse oil products but I'm pretty sure they harvest it as a byproduct of a meat trade. Has anyone ever seen a fat horse?? Lol! Weren't people on that thread just SPECULATING that it was harvested this way. I'm sure if someone went to the company they would be transparent. Otherwise it's the interwebs ya know? I believe about .0001% of what's on it.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 22, 2015)

The company has a Facebook page but surprisingly NO ONE has asked how the oil is extracted (or they've removed all those questions!). I don't have a Facebook acct so can't ask I'm afraid


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 22, 2015)

yea...honestly until a study comes out saying that horse oil will erase every skin concern i have...I won't be using it. 

I applaud Beauteque for thinking outside the box and keeping up with trends etc, but there are some things I don't think their Western customers are ready for.

Plus, as we've discussed, the iffy explanations of how it's extracted make me want to steer clear, regardless of how it's done.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol I don't want to poke the bear on facebook.... I don't want to discuss liposuction again


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 22, 2015)

Righto, finally found a website that actually manufactures the stuff and in Japan at least, it looks like its from slaughtered animals for the meat trade;

http://gokujolab.com/index.php/our-brand-story.html#horizontalTab4

In that one of the founders noted her hands were soft after cutting up the meat for bashami (finely cut horse meat).

However, the horses used in the Beauteque stuff are bred in Germany where I don't believe they consume as food (well not knowingly at least!) so unsure if the animals are slaughtered purely for their oil. One thing for sure, its not painless (unless you call a bolt through the head or bullet painless!). Any other method involves injections so claiming it doesn't harm the horse is untrue from the limited information on the topic available (and that's from company websites).

Just wish they'd be transparent about how its sourced...THEN people can decide whether they are happy using it or not.

I'm not a vegan, I eat meat but I do like horses and wouldn't eat one (or dog / cat for that matter either). Personal preference and each to their own so if you want to buy this, I won't demonise etc..those with really bad burns / skin complaints may well benefit from its use but if that's the case, there should be clinical trials and research papers on its properties. Otherwise its just a mixture of folklore and wishful thinking imho. If it is the miracle healer then prove it using standardised test protocols and publish the results.

Anyway, nuff said about it I think...

Was face mask night tonight so velieve one. Face feels a little itchy and looks red so hope it settles for tomorrow or back to my hallabong serum lol!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 22, 2015)

Nah I think you can get horsemeat to eat in Germany. Well you could when I went there in late 90s.

I think don't think it is hugely common to eat it but it is available


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

I think cured horse meat is a European thing. I know it's available in Scandinavia so I think it's available in Europe too like in Germany. It's considered a delicacy so not something to be eaten every day.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 22, 2015)

I also thought horsemeat was popular in France?  I know during the beef crisis (when I was a kid), they sold horse meat here in the states.


----------



## blinded (Apr 22, 2015)

I know horse is a bit more common in Quebec than other parts of Canada, so it wouldn't surprise me if it's eaten in France. I think it was the Canadian version of Top Chef that featured horse meat in an episode. I remember the outrage for the next couple of days about it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 23, 2015)

Horse is widely eaten in France Germany Austria due to years of ski ing trips with school and all given steak to eat every night .


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 23, 2015)

In that case I believe the oil is obtained from carcasses. Would explain how they can produce the amount they do (so the product is cheap). Any other method would be expensive and would have to be regulated for animal welfare etc..

Still not going to be applying to my face any time soon!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 24, 2015)

@@MissJexie I FINALLY got your Beauteque Honey bag today! I had forgot what was in it so SURPRISE TO ME! I love it! You did a fab job curating it. Already tried the lip balm (sticky, but love it), the hand cream, yay and the sleeping pack is going on as soon as I take this (you guessed it) Honey mask off! Had a crap day so along with 3 new palettes, a Memebox order, my Bean box sub and some beauty blenders from Amazon and two trades that came in today's mail things are looking up! Lol, I'm gonna go roll in my goodies now. Kloverbox and more goodies yesterday-I'm happy as a cop with a donut! (Sorry to any and all cops)


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 24, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> @@MissJexie I FINALLY got your Beauteque Honey bag today! I had forgot what was in it so SURPRISE TO ME! I love it! You did a fab job curating it. Already tried the lip balm (sticky, but love it), the hand cream, yay and the sleeping pack is going on as soon as I take this (you guessed it) Honey mask off! Had a crap day so along with 3 new palettes, a Memebox order, my Bean box sub and some beauty blenders from Amazon and two trades that came in today's mail things are looking up! Lol, I'm gonna go roll in my goodies now. Kloverbox and more goodies yesterday-I'm happy as a cop with a donut! (Sorry to any and all cops)


hahah girllll so happy it showed up!! I'm hoping almost everyone has theirs by now. I know international ones are going to take a little longer but I was all nervous about them not shipping out on time and stuff!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 26, 2015)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get a Mask Genie pouch delivered to the states.

(east coast)

I am trying to figure out the ETA of the In the Wild pouch which supposedly shipped on the 20th.

I just found this info on her website.



Spoiler



All monthly pouches are shipped out on the 10th of each month. As the MaskGenie Pouches are being shipped from Hong Kong, they will take a longer time to arrive. It usually takes 5-7 business days for a U.K. delivery, and around 4-5 weeks for a U.S. delivery. If your pouch has taken longer than 45 days to arrive, please contact us at [email protected] with the problem you are experiencing.


And I am wondering if it's a mistake or typo. 4-5 weeks is an insanely long time!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 26, 2015)

@LisaLeah  I usually get her items within 7-10 days after she ships out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @LisaLeah  I usually get her items within 7-10 days after she ships out.


Thank you!

That sounds more like it!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 26, 2015)

I have to rave about 3 products I purchased from wishtrend a while back - and I've been using these for 2 weeks now.  I plan to write a more detailed review, but man, these products work so well for my skin type.  All of these are from CosRX

AHA.BHA Clarifying treatment toner - this is a spray on watery toner.  I've read a review how this was irritating to them, but I found this to be VERY mild and my skin has not experienced any breakouts since I have been using it - not even hormonal.
hyaluronic acid hydra power essence - a watery gel than I apply after the toner in the am and before my moisturizer.   This is so hydrating, yet it absorbs nicely into my skin. 
hyaluronic acid intensive cream - I was very scared of this product.  This was hyped for uber dry skin which I do not have.  However, I use it at night under my sleeping pack and it is so moist and hydrating - a little goes a long way. 

My face has been clear with no bumps for the last week.   I love that CosRX doesn't have that many ingredients in their products either

I am really pleased with these 3 products.  Very happy.  I have other products that once these are used up, I will have to review, but I have the feeling I will be back to purchase these again.


----------



## avarier (Apr 26, 2015)

@@biancardi do you spray the toner on your face or spray it on a cotton pad first? I'm not fond of things I have to spray on, but I really want to try this!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 26, 2015)

avarier said:


> @@biancardi do you spray the toner on your face or spray it on a cotton pad first? I'm not fond of things I have to spray on, but I really want to try this!


I spray it in my hands and then pat into my face.  I feel that I waste it when it is on a cotton pad.


----------



## avarier (Apr 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I spray it in my hands and then pat into my face.  I feel that I waste it when it is on a cotton pad.


That's how I was hoping I could use it! thanks! added it to my shopping cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Apr 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have to rave about 3 products I purchased from wishtrend a while back - and I've been using these for 2 weeks now.  I plan to write a more detailed review, but man, these products work so well for my skin type.  All of these are from CosRX
> 
> AHA.BHA Clarifying treatment toner - this is a spray on watery toner.  I've read a review how this was irritating to them, but I found this to be VERY mild and my skin has not experienced any breakouts since I have been using it - not even hormonal.
> 
> ...


I also love the AHA/BHA toner. I've never tried the equivalent Mizon toner so I can't compare them, but I think I'm just going to stick to Cosrx. I love this product so much that I plan on buying some of their other AHA and BHA products and replacing my current ones as they run out. 

On an enabling note...Jolse will have Cosrx as part of their Mother's Day sale on April 29th. If you aren't planning a huge haul, Jolse is a great option because the prices include shipping. RRS has cheaper prices on the products, but the shipping can ruin the deal. 

ETA: Probably a bad idea, but I actually spray it directly on my face with my eyes covered. I wish it came in a different bottle style.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2015)

I really like the Cosrx BHA Summer pore serum for blackheads. It's non irritating and seems to work well. My pores are not as prominent anymore.


----------



## bunnybabe1224 (Apr 28, 2015)

I just discovered a new site over the weekend that is PERFECT for canadians!! I am located in burnaby BC, placed my order on Saturday night and the tracking shows that it'll be delivered tmrw! too bad i'll be at owrk when it is delivered but will come home to a nice little surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will post my haul tmrw.. I was also able to get the sum37 cleansing sticks that is seemingly sold out everywhere. 

i think they are quite new because i haven't seen them before but check it out, www.bisoubeautybar.com


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 28, 2015)

Just to add to Bunnybabes post - they are based in Vancouver and prices are in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2015)

My animal masks from mask genie just landed oh so cute


----------



## biancardi (Apr 28, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> My animal masks from mask genie just landed oh so cute



ohhh, I hope mine get here soon too!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2015)

This isn't Korean skin care but thought I would share since it's Japanese. I got a Hada Labo replenishing Hydrator in the latest BeautyTube. It's a New product by a Japanese brand and I've seen it advertised in magazines. I tried it on yesterday over my makeup (it says to apply it on a clean face or anytime over makeup) and I loved the result. It's very liquid so I padded it on the face and it instantly felt much better. My skin felt woken up. Kind of like Clarins Beauty Balm. I applied powder foundation on top and my skin looked flawless and poreless. Didn't expect this result. i'm going to try this again today and see if it's the same thing. The product has Hyaluronic Acid so it's plumps the skin which works perfectly with my fine lines that are no longer so fine.


----------



## blinded (Apr 28, 2015)

bunnybabe1224 said:


> I just discovered a new site over the weekend that is PERFECT for canadians!! I am located in burnaby BC, placed my order on Saturday night and the tracking shows that it'll be delivered tmrw! too bad i'll be at owrk when it is delivered but will come home to a nice little surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will post my haul tmrw.. I was also able to get the sum37 cleansing sticks that is seemingly sold out everywhere.
> 
> i think they are quite new because i haven't seen them before but check it out, www.bisoubeautybar.com


I hope they expand the brands they carry. Right now there isn't enough to make me choose this shop over others because of the shipping costs. *shakes fist at Canada Post* If there was a large selection of items it might be worth it to pay for shipping but avoiding the exchange rate.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 28, 2015)

Hado Labo (which is from Japan) is all the rage on reddit. I  mean *all.the.rage*. If you ask for a product recommendation for anything you can guarantee at least 15 people will very vocally say Hado Labo.

Being the "rebel" that I am, I refuse to try it because everyone else likes it. I may be missing out because of this.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 28, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Hado Labo (which is from Japan) is all the rage on reddit. I  mean *all.the.rage*. If you ask for a product recommendation for anything you can guarantee at least 15 people will very vocally say Hado Labo.
> 
> Being the "rebel" that I am, I refuse to try it because everyone else likes it. I may be missing out because of this.


haha

I love the packaging, however.  I am a sucker for blossoms on a twig


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2015)

It's not a product I would have bought so I'm glad I got it to try. I forgot to use it this morning so I'm going to try it later over the BB cream I'm wearing and see if the results are the same as yesterday.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2015)

Just tried the Hada Laba replenishing hydrator again and same results as yesterday. I used it over a BB cream and then applied powder over and my skin looked so refreshed and smooth. It made my skin feel velvety. It absorbed into the skin and didn't feel like it was just sitting on my skin like primers sometimes do even though the end feeling was velvety kind of like how primers make my skin feel. This is definitely going into my rotation of products to use. Happy to stumble across it.


----------



## blinded (Apr 28, 2015)

Even though I've been trying to avoid it, I seem to slowly be turning my routine into a Reddit HG routine. Guess there's a reason so many people love these products. 

ETA: I don't love the Habo Lado foaming cleanser though. I'll keep using it until it's gone, but then I want to find a different cleanser with the right ph.


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 28, 2015)

Ach, looking like my skin dislikes the Holika Holika cranola honey sleeping pack that was in Miss Jexie's bag. First time I tried it, my face felt itchy. Put some on last night and today my face is itchy and has spots coming up all over the place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've not changed anything else so looks like my mum will be getting that to try out. Hoping its just a one off and not that I'm allergic to honey products - that truly would suck!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 28, 2015)

@@Alidolly here are the ingredients in the holika holika canola sleeping pack



> _*Canola Ingredients*: __Purified water, honey extract, Brassica Campestris (Rapeseed) Extract,  glycerin, dimethicone, Glycereth-26, arginine, carbomer, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, PEG-2M, PEG-90M, Hydrogenated Lecithin, Sucrose Distearate, Dipotassium Glycyrrhizate, Disodium EDTA, Dipropylene Glycol, Portulaca Oleracea extract,  methylparaben,  phenoxyethanol, Alcohol, Yellow No. 4 (CI 19140), Yellow No. 5 (CI 15985), fragrance_


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 28, 2015)

biancardi said:


> haha
> 
> I love the packaging, however.  I am a sucker for blossoms on a twig


The US versions are really pretty. Can't argue that.


----------



## avarier (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anybody have any whitening/brightening recommendations (any type of item) that I can buy from rrs? I'm about to buy a haul and when I was reviewing what I have.. I don't really have any products for brightening my skin!

Also, are there any good spot treatments available from rrs? I've got ciracle red spot (which doesn't really help an actual blemish, just redness), one from mizon that is meh, and a shara shara one that never made a difference. I've seen the pink powders and such, but I don't have any experience to know if they're very good. I keep looking at my bottle of seabreeze because I miss having an actual astringent for problem acne.. but I want to be good and stick to korean items.


----------



## blinded (Apr 29, 2015)

For spot treatments I like using these little stickers from A'Pieu. http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/sale-20/680812--a-pieu-nonco-tea-tree-spot-patch-3pcs.html I stick them on overnight (and have been known to wear them during the day at home) and it takes away the redness and inflamation of a pimple. It has to have come to head though, doesn't work on under the skin bumps. I've also heard hydrocolloid bandages are amazing, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## mowoblog (Apr 30, 2015)

those feet peel are actually quite spectacular. you should definitely try them. after a few days when the peeling is over your feet are so soft and look glowing somehow. very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @missjexie


----------



## blinded (May 6, 2015)

I feel the need to express my love for the Tosowoong sheet masks. I have the Deep Sea and Aloe masks. My face was a bit red after using AHA for the first time in weeks, so I tried out the aloe mask for the first time. The redness disappeared, my face feels lovely and moisturized and just overall looks better. The masks are a pretty good price is you buy them from the Tosowoong's ebay store. Just stay away from the Green Tea, I have a bid on those...Seriously, I've been slowly selling off masks that I don't love and spending that money on this ones. I'm obsessed I think.


----------



## Mcuriousity (May 9, 2015)

Ive come to the conclusion that im allergic to jojoba oil, absolutely gutted as i purchased a travel set of 4 different shu uemura cleansing oils at the airport and now wont be able to use three of them! So sad as i loved the oil cleasing, will have to find a replacement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, has anyone any fabulous ideas what i can do with my two unopened bottles? Any swap sites etc anyone can recommend? I dont want them to go to waste!


----------



## ChullBird (May 9, 2015)

Mcuriousity said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that im allergic to jojoba oil, absolutely gutted as i purchased a travel set of 4 different shu uemura cleansing oils at the airport and now wont be able to use three of them! So sad as i loved the oil cleasing, will have to find a replacement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway, has anyone any fabulous ideas what i can do with my two unopened bottles? Any swap sites etc anyone can recommend? I dont want them to go to waste!


You might want to check out the buy, sell, trade, swap forum here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/343-buy-sell-trade-swap/


----------



## Hurricane-nurse (May 11, 2015)

My eyes are so dry theyre cruching when I blink. Any suggestions on eye creams? My main irk is that sooo many of then come in pots and I really would prefer a tube/pump for hygiene.

Also, since summer is nearing (well, not in Wales but we do get burst of sun) whats everybody's favorite sunscreen? Im forever looking for a non-greasy but also non-drying/flaking for dry skin, all summer I feel like im incased in grease and yukkieness and would love to hear about your favorites.


----------



## Alidolly (May 12, 2015)

Hi @@Hurricane-nurse

I'm hoping to try out a couple of the sunscreens I have received from Memeboxes when I head off next month like The Yeon one so if I remember, I'll let you know how I get on with them.

Is it crusty eyes (tear production) or flaking skin as not clear from your post. If its the former, I'd see an optician / speak to someone at boots the chemist as may be a blocked tear duct or an allergy issue. If its the actual skin round the eye, I've been using Milky Dress soothing gel on occasion but can't say its actually done a whole lot of difference. Its also got rose which I know a few folk are intolerant to.

My issue is dark circles as I was severely anaemic last year (but didn't know it). Its getting marginally better now my iron count is better but I've tried a few camouflage products without much success and end up looking like a panda.

The joys of growing older! Oh how I wish I were 27 again. Had great skin, hair and was thin. I'm now 44, with grey hair creeping (ok...running full tilt), dark circles, dry patches on my chin and about 2 stone heavier than I'd like to be!

Having said that, I have a gorgeous 5 yr old that already knows how to use moisturisers and face masks lol!!


----------



## princesskelly (May 14, 2015)

Hey ladies!!

I have been looking for a great anti aging, hairless type of shampoo/haircare. I was looking into the Ryeo haircare (purple bottle) that was included in a couple of memeboxes but I can't it online for a good price. I was wondering if any of you ladies knew of where I could buy besides amazon?

Also, if you guys had any recommendations for a different brand would be helpful too!

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Mimimaro (May 15, 2015)

@@princesskelly There was a light purple bottle of RYOE shampoo on sale on TK, not sure if that is the one you were referring to. I think you can still request items on TK, so maybe try that. ^^

Edit to add: TK actually have a lot of their products, here's the link http://testerkorea.com/search?q=ryoe


----------



## Alidolly (May 15, 2015)

@@princesskelly www.unique4u.net has a large range of Ryo shampoo and conditioners including the anti-hairloss one. They have free shipping and ship out quickly. Items come bubble wrapped and in a box with a couple smal samples and NO DUTY as order I'd made was over $40 but had $10 on the box. Really pleased as order was for my Mum (shampoo plus treatment came to £25 in total). They are also LARGE sizes and sometimes include 1plus1 offers.


----------



## princesskelly (May 15, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@princesskelly www.unique4u.net has a large range of Ryo shampoo and conditioners including the anti-hairloss one. They have free shipping and ship out quickly. Items come bubble wrapped and in a box with a couple smal samples and NO DUTY as order I'd made was over $40 but had $10 on the box. Really pleased as order was for my Mum (shampoo plus treatment came to £25 in total). They are also LARGE sizes and sometimes include 1plus1 offers.


OMG you are amazing!! This is the best deal I've seen! Thank you thank you thank you times a million!

Have you ever tried the Daeng Gi Meo Ri collection? If so, how does it compare to the Ryo collection??


----------



## JudgeBeauty (May 15, 2015)

Hi - I keep seeing the term "cooling" in some Korean skincare products.  What does this term mean?  Thanks.


----------



## OiiO (May 15, 2015)

JudgeBeauty said:


> Hi - I keep seeing the term "cooling" in some Korean skincare products.  What does this term mean?  Thanks.


There was a segment about it on a Korean beauty talk show Get It Beauty, apparently keeping the surface of your skin below a certain temperature (I think it was 30 degrees Celsius, not sure - it's an old episode) considerably slows down aging, or something like that.


----------



## Alidolly (May 17, 2015)

@@princesskelly must admit, I've not actually tried any of the range before. I received a sample size anti-hair loss treatment in a memebox and gave it to my mum as she's got VERY fine hair which she's permed for over 50 yrs (so completely ruined!). She liked it so managed to get another two samples (again from memebox). She was running out and one of the lovely ladies suggested unique4u and gave them a go. Was impressed and the range and the fact they had two for one etc on some of the products so my Mum would get double the product for the price paid (she's retired so relies on her pension).

May gave some of the other ranges a go if and when I need anything


----------



## Hurricane-nurse (May 19, 2015)

Thanks @@Alidolly!

I just thought of the skin round my eyes (though I have crappy tear ducts, but I see my eye doctor regularly so thats under control) my skin's just so dry -and in my mind dry means more wrinklies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SInce I just turned 31 Id like to combat that. Im gonna try one from Purebess that I think Fanserviced recommended.

I just placed my first Rakuten order! Really scared! Hope I did everything correctly, just had to get the Biore sunscreen everybody's going on about and stocked up on some Hadalabo as well, lets see if its work out cost-wise.

So annyoing bout the VAT-limit in UK (though it higher than in my home country, you cant buy from overseas for more than $9 -totally ridiculous!)

-do you have to pay import charges in the US?


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

@Hurricane-nurse  I haven't paid import charges (yet) I've ordered items from ebay and other sites going for over 500.00, and no import duties.

I think formally, it has to be over 2 grand.   But don't quote me, our import laws are pretty lax here in the USA as far as duties go


----------



## Alidolly (May 20, 2015)

Oh I wish! Here if its literally a penny over the £15, you get hit with a letter (which in itself costs between £8 and £12 irrespective of how much you have to pay!). So you might have £1.50 in import duty but e charged £9.50. At least the local postman has the decency to look embarrassed when I go in to pay it if the package is at the depot!


----------



## blinded (May 20, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh I wish! Here if its literally a penny over the £15, you get hit with a letter (which in itself costs between £8 and £12 irrespective of how much you have to pay!). So you might have £1.50 in import duty but e charged £9.50. At least the local postman has the decency to look embarrassed when I go in to pay it if the package is at the depot!


In Canada we get a processing fee if duties need to be collected which can be higher than the amount of duties and taxes. Canada Post's fee is $10, UPS and Fedex is higher than that. Canada Post tends to not collect duties very strictly, but other couriers always collect. The good news is, Canada has a free trade agreement with South Korea, so as long as the product is made there, no more fear of duty charges!


----------



## Viveka (May 20, 2015)

I feel uncomfortable using it when I don't know how it is extracted.


----------



## Lysa Cahill (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for info @@Alidolly ! i find many ryo product with best deal, i'll try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 27, 2015)

I just read on Byrdie about how cone snail venom is said to be a botox alternative and it's said to smooth wrinkles and crows feet. There is a synthetic ingredient called cone snail cocopeptide aka MU conotoxin that mimics the cone snail venom. I wonder how many Korean skin care brands already use this ingredient or something similar? The article listed Western brands that have this ingredient but I wonder if it's an ingredient that the Korean skin care brands have used way before the Western brands even figured it out.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 3, 2015)

Someone had gifted me with the Aqua Radiance CC cream that was in a past Memebox.  It is the only CC cream I have ever used, but I really like it.  I am having troubles finding it anywhere.  Does anyone know who sells it?  Or do you have a suggestion for an even better CC cream?  I have fairly pale skin (usually the second to lightest foundation in a neutral), but I have a lot of redness.  The CC cream seems to help tone down my redness.  I am also prone to dryness. I don't wear the CC cream alone, I wear it under foundation. Bonus points if you can suggest a really good CC cream that TesterKorea carries, since I need to order more of the Miguhara BP as well.

Thanks!


----------



## QueenieHK (Jun 3, 2015)

sleepykat said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.
> 
> So I was just looking on Skin79's USA web site and their Snail Nutrition BB cream doesn't have parabens or mineral oil. I also didn't see any ingredients that I recognize as a silicone type. The Skin79 Purple one and the Green don't seem to have parabens or mineral oil, but all different kinds of dimethicone.
> ...


I recommend to try Nature Repulic, Etude House or Skinfood. Most of their BB Creams are free from Parabon and other harmful additives. I normally shop from q-depot.com

You may have a look and could found something of your interest. I like as they offer free shipping above $69 anywhere in the world.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

I really like the skin79 super + bb cream sample I got (pink tube). The color is kind of greyish coming out of the tube but settles in nicely on the skin. I might have to invest in the actual size once the sample runs out. This one is whitening and anti-wrinkle which is even better for my age spots and wrinkles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

I am always jealous of those that can wear BB creams - everyone I have tried has been too rich for my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I don't like the dewy finish either, which is the whole purpose of a BB cream too...

and guess what I am getting in my birchbox?  Dr Jart BB cream - hahaha


----------



## Alice Zhu (Jun 7, 2015)

I LOVEEEE KOREAN MAKEUP AND SKINCARE!!!! there's something about korean girl's skin that makes me soo jelly &lt;3 

I just recently did a korean makeup haul on youtube, went a little crazy when I only wanted to get a BB cream that day. 

but seriously thou, check on the Holika Holika aqua jelly BB cream or the Laniege BB cream cushion. My all time favorites! It's summer time, so best not to go with a heavy foundation, and these two provide enough coverage while letting your skin breath.


----------



## Magdelene (Jun 8, 2015)

Mimimaro said:


> @@princesskelly There was a light purple bottle of RYOE shampoo on sale on TK, not sure if that is the one you were referring to. I think you can still request items on TK, so maybe try that. ^^
> 
> Edit to add: TK actually have a lot of their products, here's the link http://testerkorea.com/search?q=ryoe


I used to shop with TesterKorea, but they are seriously incompetent in handling heavy purchases. The last time I ordered shampoo with them took more than a month to arrive (I live in London). 

Prices, they are okay. 

Products, they have a good range of products

Services, terrible.

Shipping, terrible.


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 8, 2015)

Not as bad as Beauteque (and they ship from the US!). Always have to chase orders from them and won't provide tracking number as suspect they ship in bulk to a UK address then use Royal Mail 48 to ship internally. Thing is, if you've ordered early you then have to wait till they have a large enough order to ship so can be well over a month waiting. Would never do business with them again due to the lies they tell about having shipped (oh actually we haven't but it went out today...or will it be next Tuesday...we appreciate its annoying but haven't a clue where your package is as the shipper won't give us the tracking number...yeah right!)


----------



## Magdelene (Jun 8, 2015)

Never heard of Beauteque, but thanks for the review and warning! 

My friends have recommended www.beautius.com to me. Heard that the delivery is pretty fast (about a week to arrive in London) as they promise to send out orders next day and use Hong Kong Postal Service. 

Has anyone purchased from www.beautius.com ? I am so tempted to get the laneige perfect renew trial kit and leaders masks that are currently on sale this week.

Would also love to know if anyone has used leaders masks. Does it live up to all the hype? let me know thanks!

Mag


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 8, 2015)

Mags - not heard of that online store before. I've purchased from roseroseshop and beautynetkorea though and while not superfast, they've been ok. Haven't tried the leaders masks either so can't comment on those but have heard a lot of people raving about them. Mask Genie (skinilove.com) is great for trying new masks - she's based in Hong Kong and sends out pouches with between 5-10 masks each month which includes shipping. Also has limited edition sets which are around $27 or so including pure silk oriental beauty masks which are meant to be ace! Ordered that set at the weekend and have already received the into the wild set which was 10 animal themed masks (great fun!)


----------



## Magdelene (Jun 9, 2015)

As far as I know, roseroseshop and beautynetkorea belong to the same company/ group of people in Korea, so their quality of services and products should be more or less the same. I have ordered some masks from beautynetkorea before, the delivery was slow but they do have a good collection of masks to choose from. 

How did you find the animal themed masks? did she send you the SNP ones? I heard that SNP has the best animal masks. 

I have just placed an order from Beautius, hopefully will get it next week. Can't wait to share it in the korean haul thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 11, 2015)

YesStyle has a new beauty sample box called the Basics+ Beauty Sample Set.

As an ex-Memeboxer (I quit after the Wine &amp; Cheese box cluster combined with them keeping my money after cancelling another box), I do still enjoy looking at all the new K-beauty subs, but the value just isn't there for me; this includes the YesStyle one-off K-beauty boxes too. However, once I looked at this new one, I decided to buy one for science.

Full disclosure: It is an Asian beauty + Western/European beauty combo box. YesStyle has K-beauty only boxes, but I don't find them to be a great value. This isn't a sub, just a one-time buy. Each box is different, so my buy is just generally representative. YesStyle does state this clearly on the site, and they also have example pictures towards the bottom of the page showing different possibilities.

I was pleased enough with this purchase that I've placed another order, also for science. I want to see how much variation there is in products and values. 

*Mini review*

Ordered 5/31

Shipped 6/2

Arrived (to US) 6/11

Shipped USPS via DHL

Cost: $27.90

RV: $99-114 (depending on site) - I checked prices on YesStyle, Google shopping and Amazon.

I was pleased to see a nice mix of sheet masks, makeup, and skincare. There are multiple full sized items. I'm also pleased that there is something in the box I've never tried before - the stomach tightening mask (something I liked a lot about early Memebox). There are many medium to high quality brands represented, and the mix is consistent with the example pictures on the YesStyle site. I'll actually use all of these things. There weren't any bizarre filler items. The smallest sample is the Hada Labo sample, and it is still several uses worth of product.

Contents:


Bioderma Sensibio H2O Solution Micellaire 250mL (Full Size) $30
Missha Bird's Nest Sheet Mask (Full Size) $2
Beautymate White Tea Sheet Mask (Full Size) $2
Bijinsenmon Belly Slimming Mask (Full Size) $14
Sofina Primavista Concealer SPF 27 PA++ (Full Size) $15
Love Lola Lip Balm in Smitten (Full Size) $16
Cure Water Treatment Skin Cream (Deluxe Sample)  $5
Laneige Multiberry Yogurt Repair Pack (Deluxe Sample) $7
Shiseido Translucent Loose Powder (Deluxe Sample) $6
Hada Labo Arbutin Whitening Lotion Fresh (Sample) $2
Imgur Album (more pics): http://imgur.com/a/s1MXX


----------



## Magdelene (Jun 11, 2015)

I never shop from YesStyle because I have researched and found out their prices are at least 20% higher than other online retailers. 
This beauty box seems to be a good deal. Lemme check it out. thanks for the review!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 11, 2015)

Magdelene said:


> I never shop from YesStyle because I have researched and found out their prices are at least 20% higher than other online retailers.
> 
> This beauty box seems to be a good deal. Lemme check it out. thanks for the review!


Agree on the shop prices. The only brand that seems lower than average is Ladykin, but overall the beauty prices are a little crazy.


----------



## Alidolly (Jun 12, 2015)

They are reasonably quick at shipping though as made my first order for K beauty with them when I first ventured into the unknown and scary world of Korean beauty products. Its we're sent quickly compared to the likes of testerkorea which seemed to take forever!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 12, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> They are reasonably quick at shipping though as made my first order for K beauty with them when I first ventured into the unknown and scary world of Korean beauty products. Its we're sent quickly compared to the likes of testerkorea which seemed to take forever!


This was my first purchase, and it took 9 days/7 business days. Compared to the Memebox shipping times of 2014, I was stunned how quickly it arrived.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 15, 2015)

My sokoglam order came today with Missha time revolution essense, clear toner and brown rice oil cleansing wipes. I took advantage of their offer to get a free toner with the essence. Looking forward to using the essence.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

ooohhhhh, brown rice oil cleansing wipes?   @@Reija who are they made by?  That sounds great..


----------



## klt19 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been really into Korean skincare and makeup! Which online websites are the best (and most affordable) to buy Korean products? I am based in the US, as it's unattainable in-store, I rely on shopping online. I am looking for the most affordable and genuine sites with good customer service. I've heard of a few websites already but looking for some insight on good experiences.

Thanks in advance!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2015)

@@klt19 I normally shop for K-beauty overseas, at places like testerkorea.com - I love testerkorea, because I can request Korean products that they do not carry and they will go and get it for me.    beautynetkorea.com (for heavy items, BNK is great because it is FREE shipping no matter what).  I also have shopped at roseroseshop.com, yesstyle.com (this is one of the more pricey ones), koreadepart.com with no issues.   I have also purchased from w2beauty.com and sasa.com too.

in the USA, there is beauteque.com and us.memebox.com - but they normally are with mainstream brands, although I think they are starting to branch out a bit.   misshaus.com (for missha products),  lioeletexas.com  (for lioele products) and clubcliousa.com (for club clio, goodal, peripera brands)  are also in the USA and I have not had any issues with them.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 16, 2015)

@@biancardi the brown rice oil sheets are made by Skinfood. I haven't had a chance to try them yet but will today. I'll let you know how they are.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been using the brown rice oil sheets a few times now and really like them. I need to use a cleanser after though because I'm afraid the sheet alone might be too rich for my skin and didn't want to try and see if I break out. The sheets remove makeup well and don't irritate my sensitive skin. Using these with double cleansing method really works. My skin feels great after. Happy I got these.


----------



## Magdelene (Jun 23, 2015)

@@klt19 @@mascara117827 @Alidolly 












My first order from beautius.com came in a few days ago, thought it would be cool to share it with you all. 

Order Date :11/6

Dispatched: 12/6 (Got a notification email next day!)

Arrived (To London) : 19/6

First Photo (Things I have bought!)

Starting from the left:

1.Skin Food's Black Sesame Hot Mask 

2.Banila Co's The Black Hydrogel Mask - Sebum Control

3. Tony Moly's I'm Real Masks (Seaweed, Pomegranate, Teatree, lemon)

4. Ryeo's Bouncy Curling Essence

5. Ryeo's Total Anti-aging Hair Pack

6  Jenny House's Perfect Skin One Shot Cover Stick Foundation SPF50/PA+++

7. Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack

8. Tony Moly's Peach Hand Cream

Second Photo (FREE STUFF!!!!! )

I couldn't believe how generous they are. I also received a thank you email from the owner (Tracey) herself.  Tracey, you are really kind!

1. Innisfree's It's Real Squeeze Mask (Shea butter)

2. Nature Republic's Real Nature Mask Sheet (Avocado)

3. Tony Moly's Panda Eye Patch

4. Okamoto's Heat Patch

5. Kose Sekkisei 's Facial Toner

6  Kose Sekkisei's Daytime moisturiser

7. Japanese traditional Hot Spring powder

8. Tony Moly's Snail Eye Patch. 

Overall :

I would rate www.beautius.com  9/10  (customer service is superb, delivery is fast)

But it would have been even better if they can stock more products from Tony Moly , Skin Food or Leneige etc, since I can find none of these brands in London. 

Magedelene


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 23, 2015)

Magdelene said:


> @@klt19 @@mascara117827 @Alidolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is extremely generous!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to say that the CosRx AHA/BHA Toner and the Snail 90 Treatment Essence might be my new favorite product combination. My skin was so soft all day until the next morning, too! Like soft. VERY soft. I kept touching my cheeks because I couldn't believe it.

And that was with putting nothing else on. No moisturizer, nothing. 

/swoon


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I want to say that the CosRx AHA/BHA Toner and the Snail 90 Treatment Essence might be my new favorite product combination. My skin was so soft all day until the next morning, too! Like soft. VERY soft. I kept touching my cheeks because I couldn't believe it.
> 
> And that was with putting nothing else on. No moisturizer, nothing.
> 
> /swoon


isn't that stuff great?  I love it too -  are these the first CosRX products for you, saffyra?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2015)

biancardi said:


> isn't that stuff great?  I love it too -  are these the first CosRX products for you, saffyra?


I think I have one spot treatment from them that came in a Memebox but these were the most "important" products I've used. I've been wanting the toner for awhile but I didn't know a thing about the Snail 90 essence. It might take over the spot that the Benton SnailBee essence has in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 1, 2015)

YesStyle Basics+ Beauty Set - Round 2

Imgur Album with lots of pictures: http://imgur.com/a/e49BP

Ordered 6/11

Shipped 6/19 (another item was back-ordered)

Arrived 7/1

Cost: $29.90 (no coupon this time)

Value: $87-95

Mini-Review: While the value of this set is slightly lower than the first one, I'm still pleased. There is still a consistent mix of Korean, other Asian and European brands. There is still a mix of skincare and makeup. The packaging still leaves something to be desired, but the overall value for money paid is great. I enjoy the surprise of this set, and I'll probably order others in the future. I'm happy to see another Cure Water Treatment (impossible to find). The SK-II mask will be used quickly. A few of the items are scented, so they will likely become gifts. For me, personally, this 2nd set confirms that this is a better buy than a lot of other mystery boxes, and it is a nice replacement for the Memeboxes of old that I miss so much. That's certainly related to my personal preference; I don't begrudge differing perspectives. For comparison, my other review is Post #2312 earlier in this thread.

Items: 


Ahava Gold Edition Mineral Hand Cream (Full Size - 100mL) $12 
SK-II Facial Treatment Mask (Full Size - 1 mask) $9
Etude House Mugwort Sheet Mask (Full Size - 1 mask) $2
Sofina Enriched Foam Cleanser Set (Full Size - 1 cushion/puff + 1 tube wash) $30
Ladykin One Touch Bling Glow Lipstick in 08 Fall Rose (Full Size) $9
Cure Water Treatment Skin Cream (Deluxe Sample) $5
Holika Holika Perfume Dress Midnight Glam Body Cleanser (Deluxe Sample) $4
Avene Antirougeurs Anti-redness Dermo-cleansing milky fluid (Deluxe sample) $4
Shiseido Luminixing Satin Face Color RD103 Petal (Deluxe Sample) $10
Bioderma Photoderm Max SPF 100 (Regular Sample) $2


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2015)

very nice! I have the fall rose lipstick and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> very nice! I have the fall rose lipstick and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great to hear! It looks like a really wearable color. I'm considering putting it into a makeup themed gift box I'm putting together for a family member.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm really liking the Klairs brown sugar scrub. It really makes my skin so smooth and my pores looks so much better. I used it again this morning and putting makeup on after (after using skin care) was a dream. My skin looked and felt so much better. I need to remember to use this on a consistent basis.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I just used a sheet mask last night and every time I use them I wonder why I don't use them more often. After 15 minutes my skin looked totally lifted and smooth. I looked like I had had a face lift. The results are really amazing for me every time I use Korean sheet masks. I've yet to try a sheet mask that didn't provide results. What makes them so much more effective than the main stream counterparts? Is it the ingredients? I'm just wondering how they can perform so much better and I hope some of you who are more experienced in Korean skin care might know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just realized that Target sells Mizon skin care online only. Maybe they have been selling it for a while and I just now figured it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Here is the link to the page http://www.target.com/sb/beauty/mizon/-/N-55r1xZ4ybkf#?lnk=L1L2_SKNCR_071_0_X0Y1_25_5_2015|X0Y1|T:Template%20B-DVM|C:CMS&amp;intc=2659551|null


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi!! I'm new to this side of the forum, so I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong area!

I'm new to Korean skin care products. Any suggestions on where to buy products that ship from the U.S.? I just don't have the patience to wait for long shipping times! I don't mind paying more....that's the price I pay for my immediate gratification problems!!

Thanks!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2015)

hi @@Tiffanyt92

the first ones that come off the top of my head are

us.memebox.com

beauteque.com

clubcliousa.com

lioeletexas.com


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

@@Tiffanyt92 I've also ordered from sokoglam.com


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 18, 2015)

Why is there so much spam! @@Reija can you get rid of this?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 18, 2015)

removed the spam @@Krystyn Lowe . Thanks for pointing it out! it's hard to catch them all at times.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2015)

I got my deluxe sample of belif aqua bomb from sephora (use promo  code aquabomb with a $25.00 or more purchase) and OMG - this gel cream is perfect for oily and normal to combo skin types.  It is so hydrating and I love it.  I purchased the full size version.  I might have found my cream for the summer..

they also make a moisturizing bomb that is for drier skin types and they have more skin care at sephora.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got my deluxe sample of belif aqua bomb from sephora (use promo  code aquabomb with a $25.00 or more purchase) and OMG - this gel cream is perfect for oily and normal to combo skin types.  It is so hydrating and I love it.  I purchased the full size version.  I might have found my cream for the summer..
> 
> they also make a moisturizing bomb that is for drier skin types and they have more skin care at sephora.
> 
> ...


good to hear! Thanks for the info. I'm always looking for a new moisturizer to try and this one sounds good. I'll check it out.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 19, 2015)

I just placed an order (sephora) to get a sample of the belif true cream moisturizing bomb. I used code TRUTHBOMB. It says it's for normal to dry skin and mine is combo but I'm looking for a new night cream and I like to use heavier creams for night time. The aqua sounds good for day time.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2015)

omgerrddddd....  I was looking for secret key ingredients and JUST FOUND OUT that Secret Key has a GLOBAL shop now!!  Yeah!  Ingredients in ENGLISH too!

http://www.secretkeyen.com

Free shipping over $49.00

This is great.  I love Secret Key


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'll check this out.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2015)

for those who love those toners, they have them as a 1+1 for $9.99 - those toners ARE HUGE.  I know that  many readers loved them - especially the milk toner.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2015)

You lot are dirty little enablers


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 25, 2015)

love the brightening milk toner! I use it daily and there are no breakouts and no irritation. Works way better than any mainstream toners. I have used/tried so many. The bottle is huge and lasts a long time. That's a great price on their site.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2015)

the hair products are good too - and those are so heavy and HUGE.  I can see my bank account breaking over there - that free shipping on 50+ is fantastic - cause I will be getting those heavy heavy items.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 25, 2015)

My first introduction to Korean skin care was the Meme Milk box - I looooooove the Secret Key milk cleanser! It has done wonders for my skin!


----------



## beesweetiee (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm using something with cow milk cleanser rite now. It is korean brand...it is deep cleansing

Everytime i use it, i feel like it also exfoliate my skin too. Feel dry after, but i apply lotion after and i really like how it feel. And the scent is perfectly fine for me


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2015)

Not gonna shock anyone here that has known me for a while but I love my dairy beauty and gotta say that I love the Tonymoly bananas (lip balm, sleeping mask and hand cream are fab), secret key milk toner (not gonna shock you there) and the bounce cheese cream by dear by enprani. I think most I have used with dairy has been good though except that Xaivita (I think that was the name) goat milk cream. That junk ended up on my feet and even then it was too greasy.

Btw I went to do an order on secret key int website but there's a weight limit on free postage (I won't pay postage) and won't deliver orders over 2k so didn't order as only wanted toners. No intense ice sleeping pack on there that I could see either


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh and testerkorea have a sale atm and done first haul for a while so might be worth a looksee


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just saw these Neogen Bio Peel pads on Soko Glam's website. Looks interesting. These are little exfoliating pads with lactic acid and wine. Retail $27. Thoughts?


----------



## cecibeauty (Aug 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just saw these Neogen Bio Peel pads on Soko Glam's website. Looks interesting. These are little exfoliating pads with lactic acid and wine. Retail $27. Thoughts?


  
Oh! Charlotte demonstrated these at her workshop in NYC KCON about 3 weeks ago and I like how these are exfoliating with the convenient pads with finger pockets! I definitely want to try but I feel like you are paying for the convenience of pre-soaked cottons and that lessens the amount of actual product. I have the Son &amp; Park Beauty Water instead - and that's an exfoliating toner at a pH of 5 with loads more product that you can control the amount of toner on the pad. So yea, i think it's pricey and probably would not buy it unless it was on sale for around $20.


----------



## cecibeauty (Aug 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> omgerrddddd....  I was looking for secret key ingredients and JUST FOUND OUT that Secret Key has a GLOBAL shop now!!  Yeah!  Ingredients in ENGLISH too!
> 
> http://www.secretkeyen.com
> 
> ...


OMG!!! It has a lot of Konglish on the site but much more user-friendly than trying to use Google translate! I see marked up prices though ;(


----------



## candylion (Aug 25, 2015)

sleepykat said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.


My suggestion is Etude House's BB cream, as they have great effect on the skin with nice colour.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just saw Clio and Goodall on Hautelook in case someone is interested


----------



## Keen On Beauty (Sep 26, 2015)

Recently I discovered a great Korean product - *Pore Covering Loose Powder by Shara Shara*. Seriously, it's the most fine powder I've ever seen in my life! It gives a sheer, slightly fair coverage, looks 100% natural, covers the pores, diffuses the light and does not settle into the wrinkles at all. I've already shared my love for it on my blog in my recent review, but seems I can not stop spread the word about it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I'd like also to try Asian _pearl _powder, I've heard so many good things about it. If by any chance someone knows a high quality Korean or Japanese pearl powder, please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Keen On Beauty said:


> Recently I discovered a great Korean product - *Pore Covering Loose Powder by Shara Shara*. Seriously, it's the most fine powder I've ever seen in my life! It gives a sheer, slightly fair coverage, looks 100% natural, covers the pores, diffuses the light and does not settle into the wrinkles at all. I've already shared my love for it on my blog in my recent review, but seems I can not stop spread the word about it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> I'd like also to try Asian _pearl _powder, I've heard so many good things about it. If by any chance someone knows a high quality Korean or Japanese pearl powder, please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Chidoriya has a high quality pearl powder. Here is a link http://www.beautyhabit.com/product10758.html


----------



## Modern_clover (Sep 27, 2015)

A week ago my friend from Russia gave me acne cream called Xi Wei Shi, probably Chinese brand. It helps to fight my acne like a charm!!! I tried so many things before both cheap and expensive ones. But, I cannot find ingredient list on the tube (my friend gave me only tube without the box, maybe ingredients on the box).I am still a little bit skeptical about it. Have you guys heard about this cream?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sephora seems to be driving kbeauty products more now and Birchbox has started to include some in their boxes/selection as well. I think it's nice to be able to shop for some kbeauty products while shopping for other things. What are your thoughts? Do you prefer to order kbeauty products from actual kbeauty sites or do you buy some from Sephora and/or Birchbox?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2015)

Soko Glam has a Korean skin care book coming out in November. If you pre-order now, you get a free gift with purchase. I just preordered it because I'm obsessed with books.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Here is the link to the boook in case anyone is interested http://littlebookofskincare.com/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2015)

I wish someone who had been following this routine for years and is in her 60's or 70's would write a book!  I am not discounting these fine ladies who are writing books now, but they are young and believe me, even if you *think* you have wrinkles and skin issues outside of acne, you really do not see aging signs until your 40's and 50's.  

I would love to read a book by a woman who has followed this routine for decades and has the face to prove it.    This is not a slam against any author or blogger, but in general - even in western skin care, the models are young - I remember back in the 1980's, companies actually had people like Lauren Hutton, who was older then, as their spokesperson for their skincare.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2015)

well said @@biancardi !


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> Soko Glam has a Korean skin care book coming out in November. If you pre-order now, you get a free gift with purchase. I just preordered it because I'm obsessed with books.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is the link to the boook in case anyone is interested http://littlebookofskincare.com/


Thanks Reija! I pre-ordered as well. I love books and am new to K Beauty so look forward to reading more on the subject. And hey the free gift is nice too!


----------



## jennyjoy (Oct 20, 2015)

I feel like Refinery always posts articles about Korean beauty products but I never know how true they can be because of all the PR articles they constantly post. Thank goodness for you guys letting me know what lines and products you like. I've been skeptical but it's crazy that Businessweek also started talking about Korean beauty ingredients! http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-15/sales-jump-for-korean-skin-care-lines-with-exotic-ingredients It also discusses the vitamins in each ingredient and why they are good to use daily which I find to be a bit more helpful understanding why it's good than just the 'it's a miracle product' beauty blogger always describe it as. 

Has anyone had any issues with these types of ingredients being too harsh/heavy on their skin? I have acne prone skin and anything too heavy is not a friend of mine. Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a sensitive skin and I haven't had any problems with the products/ingredients. I just can't believe how more effective they are than the main stream products. I'm not as experienced user though, I'm still learning but so far so good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Hope others can comment too who have more experience with Korean skin care.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 13, 2015)

I got the Sokoglam book preorder gift today. It was 4 masks. I thought it was a nice gift. I look forward to reading the book.


----------



## xosakura (Nov 16, 2015)

Reija said:


> I got the Sokoglam book preorder gift today. It was 4 masks. I thought it was a nice gift. I look forward to reading the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh.. I didn't know they were providing pre-orders for the book. .-. I should have ordered one when I had the chance too. I've had my eye on the My little pet Eye patch. The packaging for it is so cute! I wonder if they are really effective compared to some under eye patches that are out.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2015)

@xosakura  best ever eye patch that I have found are *The Face Shop Raspberry Line &amp; Lift Collagen Eye Patch*.  I really love these little hydrogels ~ I received them in my *Spa Retreat Memebox* and I have been buying them like they are going out of fashion! These are hydrogels that I keep on until all of the gel is absorbed into my undereye area. I swear, that area looks tighter and firmer with these guys. You do have to place them so the mesh side is facing outwards. You want the gel to sit directly on your skin.  The fine lines/tighten and lift are temporary – a day or so. As far as moisturizing ~ I actually went all science and used my patches and did a before &amp; after skin analyzer test


Before eye patch 22% oil/49.1% water.  I wore the patches for 40 minutes (you need to wait until all of the gel is absorbed – this patch is so satisfying because you can actually see that the gel has been absorbed into your skin!)
After treatment: 26.8% oil/59.8% water!!  If I remember my algebra correctly (and math is not my strong subject) that is over almost a 22% increase in moisture!

I get mine in bulk from Rose Rose Shop!  Haha - but they do sell them in onesies too.


----------



## xosakura (Nov 17, 2015)

@@biancardi oooh those sounds really good! i wonder if they sell them in the face shop boutiques. i need to go in to swatch some bbcreams and stock up on face masks.

if not i'll probably order in bulk online. I usually order most of my stuff through jolse. I've heard really good things about rose rose shop.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2015)

MisshaUS is having a 40% off EVERYTHING sale... I bought... a Lot. And I highly recommend the Time Revolution Clear Toner.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> MisshaUS is having a 40% off EVERYTHING sale... I bought... a Lot. And I highly recommend the Time Revolution Clear Toner.


I got a good size sample size of the Time Revolution Clear toner and it's great. I use it with the First treatment essence and love the results. I'm so impressed with this line.

Thanks for the heads up on the discount!! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Etude house is having 30% off with code blackfriday2015


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Leaders is having 60% off sale http://www.leaderscosmeticsusa.com/


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 27, 2015)

Beauteque is also offering up to 30% off their bag sub and Mask Maven.  I'm a sucker for masks so of course I subbed!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 14, 2015)

I used the Elishacoy cacao brown sugar scrub on my face this morning and really like it. It felt almost like a microdermabrasion scrub once I was done. I couldn't believe how smooth my skin looked after. Does anyone else use this scrub? I wish I remembered which box/company I got the scrub from. It had been sitting in my drawer for a while and I decided to get it out and try it. I'm trying to use up my products more now instead of buying new but it's slow going. :lol:


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow! I just got my first order from Bisou Beauty Bar and I am super impressed! The pricing isn't the cheapest but it is in Canadian funds (which means a lot with our dollar at the moment) and they offer free shipping on orders over $65.  They have lots of sales too.

But the most impressive thing is what came in the box besides my order:  a handwritten note with a 10% coupon code for my next purchase and the most free samples I have ever received!  Check it out:




Seriously! 10/10 will shop again!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting @@beastiegirl! I'll have to check this one out!


----------



## unes99 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ciracle Red Spot Cream is a cult product from Korea and gets rave reviews.


----------



## barbaraw (Jan 2, 2016)

I came to Busan for a while and still looking around for OHUI shop. Seems to be difficult to find a big store of OHUI in Busan. Is there anyone know where is the best place? Thanks


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Does anyone or has anyone used this lip mask by Laneige? It's called lip sleeping mask. It sounds interesting. I'm on a no buy right now so won't be buying it but will consider it in the future http://peachandlily.com/products/lip-sleeping-mask


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Missha has free shipping today http://www.misshaus.com/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2016)

Reija said:


> Does anyone or has anyone used this lip mask by Laneige? It's called lip sleeping mask. It sounds interesting. I'm on a no buy right now so won't be buying it but will consider it in the future http://peachandlily.com/products/lip-sleeping-mask


Tracy at Fanserviced-b did a quick review of this, basically saying that the Pure Smile lip treatment is way better at a fraction of the cost. I love the Pure Smile, it's heaven in a tube but you have to be okay with snail products on your lips, lol!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Tracy at Fanserviced-b did a quick review of this, basically saying that the Pure Smile lip treatment is way better at a fraction of the cost. I love the Pure Smile, it's heaven in a tube but you have to be okay with snail products on your lips, lol!


Thanks for the info! Good to know. I'll look into the pure smile once my no buy is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 6, 2016)

RoseRoseShop has those Secret Key SKII dupe masks $6.25 for a pack of 10!!! I bought 2 packs because the price is pretty amazing.

http://www.roseroseshop.com/w-secret-key-starting-treatment-essential-mask-1pcs-x-10ea.html?search=secret%20key%20mask


----------



## QueenieHK (Jan 18, 2016)

sleepykat said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any Korean BB creams that work well that don't have dimethicone, parabens, or mineral oil in them? Or are those ingredients integral to BB cream? My favorites so far for results and color are Skin79 Super Plush Beblesh Balm Triple Funtions Hot Pink and Missha M Perfect Cover #21. I'm not obsessive about avoiding those ingredients, but it would be nice.


@@sleepykat, i have no exact name in my mind for now but as i believe Innisfree products are quite natural and free from such additives like paraben, mineral oil and so on. One i recommend here: Have a look there you might find something quite suitable for you. Good luck buddy!


----------



## QueenieHK (Jan 18, 2016)

had706 said:


> Anyone shopping the testerkorea sale? Seems like discounts are still not coming up! Any other good K-beauty sales anyone shopping right now?


try out here: http://q-depot.com/ Get 10% off all items while using coupon code PREXMAS10 . I got my order last week with many free samples. Give it a try! Good luck


----------



## princesskelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey guys! So I'm at a nu skin convention (anyone heard of it? How's their products? I don't know much about the brand) and they have this product that is supplements that you take daily that has anti-oxidants and stuff that's supposed to help with anti aging from the inside out rather than just topical stuff. That got me curious cuz I'm currently trying to take care ofy skin topically but would love to learn more about what I can take to help on the inside. Anyone take any supplements that they like or recommend??


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 23, 2016)

princesskelly said:


> Hey guys! So I'm at a nu skin convention (anyone heard of it? How's their products? I don't know much about the brand) and they have this product that is supplements that you take daily that has anti-oxidants and stuff that's supposed to help with anti aging from the inside out rather than just topical stuff. That got me curious cuz I'm currently trying to take care ofy skin topically but would love to learn more about what I can take to help on the inside. Anyone take any supplements that they like or recommend??


Never heard of the brand before so I checked out their website. Looks similar to other supplement/skin care type companies. Their essential oils remind me of doTerra. Looks like it's a newer company too. Do they offer samples? I would try samples first to see how your skin/body reacts.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Etude house has 20% off orders with code [SIZE=9pt]JANUARY2016 until 1/28. Just wanted to pass on the info. [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jan 26, 2016)

I just read about (and let's be honest signed up for) a new AB monthly sub box that can be customized to skin type.  The first 50 people to sign up with code WELCOME get 15% off.  Not an affiliate link!!  http://www.jinibeauty.com/


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 27, 2016)

This one looks nice. Thanks for posting @!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Misshaus.com has 20% off sitewide and 10% cash back. VIP get an extra 10% off with code VIPLOVE. Has anyone tried the Missha cushions? I wonder how they compare to other cushions out there.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cross posting here from the coupons forum. Missha has a gift set with any $100+ purchase


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cross posting here from the shopping forum. Etude house has 30% off with code valentines2016 http://www.etudehouse.com/index.php/20160211_valentines


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2016)

I had forgotten about the Missha oxygen mask I had so I used it last night and loved the results. It just make my skin tone so much more even and my skin felt so smooth. I need to leave this on the counter or somewhere near by so I remember to use it more often. Anyone else use this mask? Have you found similar ones from other K-beauty brands? I like the mask as an alternative to the sheets masks which I find are a pain to apply. The sheet masks work so well once on but I'm more of old fashion when it comes to masks and like to just apply it straight from the jar vs using the sheets. This oxygen ones works in 2-5 minutes which is also a huge plus when I don't have 20+ minutes for wait for a sheet mask.


----------



## JellyFishQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Ello!

I am looking for suggestions, I use OLAY Facial *Moisturizer*, but I am looking for a Korean Facial *Moisturizer* that like that? Any suggestion? SPF most deft! Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2016)

JellyFishQueen said:


> Ello!
> 
> I am looking for suggestions, I use OLAY Facial *Moisturizer*, but I am looking for a Korean Facial *Moisturizer* that like that? Any suggestion? SPF most deft! Thanks!



Hi!

Usually the Korean moisturizers don't come with a SPF built in so you would want to buy the moisturizer and the SPF cream separately. I love the Korean BB creams because they are moisturizer and SPF in one while also acting like a tinted moisturizer or light foundation. Dr. Jart sold at Sephora is an excellent brand. Missha is also great. Here is a link to their BB cream http://www.misshaus.com/makeup/face/bb-cream/m-perfect-cover-bb-cream-spf-42-pa.html

Memebox has one cream that has SPF and moisturizing in one so that might be more like the Olay moisturizer you've been using https://us.memebox.com/skincare/sunscreen/aloe-soothing-sun-cream-spf-50?pdref=category#product-tabs

Also here are some moisturizer suggestions (without SPF):

https://us.memebox.com/skincare/cream-emulsion-fluid-gel/dear-by-bounce-cheese-cream?pdref=category

http://sokoglam.com/products/super-aqua-max-cream

http://sokoglam.com/products/super-aqua-cell-renew-snail-cream (I currently use this and love it)

Hope this helps and hope others have suggestions for your too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## JellyFishQueen (Feb 21, 2016)

Reija said:


> Hi!
> 
> Usually the Korean moisturizers don't come with a SPF built in so you would want to buy the moisturizer and the SPF cream separately. I love the Korean BB creams because they are moisturizer and SPF in one while also acting like a tinted moisturizer or light foundation. Dr. Jart sold at Sephora is an excellent brand. Missha is also great. Here is a link to their BB cream http://www.misshaus.com/makeup/face/bb-cream/m-perfect-cover-bb-cream-spf-42-pa.html
> 
> ...



Oooh...

That makes sense, thank you for your help! I love the suggestions! Thank you again!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Target is now carrying K-beauty skin care too. They have Laneige, Missha and Mixon skin care which are all great Korean beauty brands. They also have $5 gift card with $20 purchase promo going on right now with some moisturizers.


----------



## mrscalbee (Feb 23, 2016)

Sheetmask lovers! Has anyone purchased masks from www.maskmize.com? They have cremorlab masks (which I love) selling for less than P&amp;L


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2016)

I just read about this product being recommended for oily skins so I wanted to pass on the info in case someone is interested http://sokoglam.com/products/re-p-nutrinature-ultra-all-night-moisture-relief-mask


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 8, 2016)

Very interested in Korean skincare. I see it brought up on beauty sites and forums a lot. Any links to guides or lists of Korean brands/products to try?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 8, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> Very interested in Korean skincare. I see it brought up on beauty sites and forums a lot. Any links to guides or lists of Korean brands/products to try?


What started the whole K-beauty frenzy a few years ago was Memebox because they were the first ones to bring k-beauty skin care boxes to market. They had some outstanding boxes at a very great value that they were releasing continuously and people bought them like crazy (myself included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> ). They changed their business model since then and no longer to boxes primarily but they still have some. They have cosmetics now too but they do do occasional skin care boxes that are worth checking out as a kind of a starter kit for K-beauty. Sokoglam is a great website too. Once you get more familiar with K-beauty products, Korean Beauty Dep is a great website to order from because the products ship out directly from Korea at a great price. There are other websites too. Target now carries great K-beauty brands. Missha is really good, Mizon and Laneige are good too. Cosrx and Benton are great brands too.

Here are some sites to check out

https://us.memebox.com/ (they have skin care boxes and k-beauty starter boxes)

http://sokoglam.com/

If you are interested in K-beauty subs here are a few

Beauteque (they have a mask and regular subscriptions available) http://www.beautequemonthly.com/bbbag

Mishibox - https://www.mishibox.com/

3B Beauty Beyond Borders - https://the3bbox.com/

Jini Beauty (this is one of the newer ones) - http://www.jinibeauty.com/


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 10, 2016)

^ Thank you for all the info! Will definitely check out these links.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Missha has 30% off on their website. I have their Aqua snail cream and it's so good. http://www.misshaus.com/

Just wanted to pass on the info if someone is interested ordering something from them. Their BB creams are really good too. The Time revolution line is fabulous too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazon Style Code Live is doing a show on Korean beauty tomorrow 6pm PT http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=13301547011


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Whamisa kelp mask? I saw it online at Space NK. It looks interesting


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2016)

Peach &amp; Lily has 40% off on essences. Just wanted to pass the info along.

https://www.peachandlily.com/collections/bare-it-all-sale


----------



## aeraono (Jul 15, 2016)

Reija said:


> What started the whole K-beauty frenzy a few years ago was Memebox because they were the first ones to bring k-beauty skin care boxes to market. They had some outstanding boxes at a very great value that they were releasing continuously and people bought them like crazy (myself included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). They changed their business model since then and no longer to boxes primarily but they still have some. They have cosmetics now too but they do do occasional skin care boxes that are worth checking out as a kind of a starter kit for K-beauty. Sokoglam is a great website too. Once you get more familiar with K-beauty products, Korean Beauty Dep is a great website to order from because the products ship out directly from Korea at a great price. There are other websites too. Target now carries great K-beauty brands. Missha is really good, Mizon and Laneige are good too. Cosrx and Benton are great brands too.
> 
> Here are some sites to check out
> 
> ...


I'll add a few others resources.

www.cosdna.com is a great reference to use to see if certain ingredients have been shown to be a known irritant or has an effect on acne prone skin etc.

Amazon and ebay have a ton of Kbeauty sellers, but do your research as far as fakes or expired products. Do your research.

Memebox run great sales.

Hallyu Cosmetics has the best and quickest shipping prices and times.

If you can wait, getting it directly from the Korean Company is the cheapest and will generally offer free shipping.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2016)

What are your current favorite K-beauty products?

I've really enjoyed the Skinfood black sugar mask lately. It leaves my skin so smooth. I've also been using the Pig collagen jelly cream and when left overnight, I wake up with so much more smoother skin in the morning.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 4, 2016)

I just read about these cleansing balls by May Island. The balls look like Guerlain meterorites but bigger. Has anyone tried these?

I found them being sold on this site and looks like the reviews are good. If I wasn't drowning in Korean skin care, I would order them right away. I'm a real sucker for the packaging. lol http://www.glowrecipe.com/products/mayisland-multi-bean-clean-care-cleansers


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2016)

etudehouse.com has 30% off with coupon code columbus16


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 13, 2016)

Has anyone tried the gold sheet masks? I saw Beauteque has some. How are they compared to other sheet masks?

Here is a picture of Intracell mask that I found on Beauteque


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Beauteque has 25% off with code SPOOKY25 until 10/31


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Leaders has a Halloween promo


----------



## Claire Talks Beauty (Oct 31, 2016)

oh wow great deal ! i should check it out


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Glow recipe just released their new Holiday Sets. Just want to pass on the info in case anyone is interest.


----------



## JellyFishQueen (Nov 29, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a night emulsion and night mask? I use *Etude House*, Moistfull Collagen *Emulsion*, but not a big fan. I'm 25 and wanting more anti wrinkle and help fight dry skin up in cold Maine.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 29, 2016)

I really like the Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream and the Laneige line creams and night creams. I really like the Leaders masks too. They work so well.


----------



## JellyFishQueen (Nov 29, 2016)

Reija said:


> I really like the Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream and the Laneige line creams and night creams. I really like the Leaders masks too. They work so well.


Thanks Reija!  I will try those! Your the best &lt;3


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Missha has 30% off and free gifts with purchase right now. I really like their BB cream and I'm thinking about trying the cushion foundation.


----------



## SangJun Lee (Dec 16, 2016)

oh glad to know there is a forum for Korean cosmetics!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 1, 2017)

I read an interesting article by the K-beauty store owner of Peach &amp; Lily. She said in the article that many times she uses 2 sheet masks back to back in lieu of different serums. She says to use caution though and make sure not to use two vitamin C masks back to back because of the acids in them. I just wanted to pass on the info. I think 2 sheet masks sounds interesting and I might have to try that. Has anyone tried doing that?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Has anyone used the Enature Birch juice essence? I saw it being sold at SokoGlam and it looks interesting.


----------



## Neenz87 (Jan 10, 2017)

@@MissJexie Thanks for starting this thread.

Just wanted to let you guys know about this US based site that ships worldwide, ultra fast &amp; they have started stocking Korean products too.

http://www.iherb.com/K-Beauty?rcode=SCZ695

Etude House, Tony Moly, Missha, Elizavecca, Innisfree, Mizon, Skin Food etc are some of the brands featured..


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Missha has 40% off sale. Some of the deals are really good.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Missha is now available at Target stores according to their email. I really like the Time Revolution essence and toner and the BB cream. Has anyone seen these at Target yet? I think the line has been available online at Target before but will now be in the stores.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Any Jelly Pack lovers out there? I've been using this for a while now and didn't realize that you need to use about 4-5 pumps and spread evenly. I've only used about 1-2 pumps and it's been kind of hard to spread but seems to still work. I'll try applying more and see what happens. The stickiness will go away after 1-2 minutes. I had bought it from Sephora but just saw that it's on sale at Memebox. It's said to be an instant face lift in a bottle and it definitely is. I feels kind of weird once you put it on but it creates a perfect, smooth canvas for makeup. I use it under my moisturizer, after toner and sometimes essence. Here is the link to Memebox in case someone is interested in trying while it's on sale. Just thought I'll pass on the info.

https://us.memebox.com/product/5248


----------



## Sharmaine Sommer (Mar 7, 2017)

Korean skincare has been my obsession for the last few years! The unique ingredients, applications, and products are not only incredibly fun and entertaining, but highly effective. One of the first Korean make-up products I used was the Missha BB Cream. It was so light and made my skin appear so smooth and flawless. This is a must try if you are looking for something that is not heavy looking or feeling. My skin was not super greasy and it actually helped clear my pimples! I've been experimenting with other foundations recently but have been temped to go back to this  :wub:


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Missha Sun block powder? It looks interesting.

http://www.misshaus.com/all-around-safe-block-toning-sun-tension-spf50-pa.html


----------



## Amurphy (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been using Korean skin care cosmetic products for quite a long and know most of brands and it's really difficult to say which one is better. But there is one thing I'm sure in - it really helps to support the "life" of your skin, especially problematic one. Well, what else to say? The prices are quite fine, the quality is great (at least for most of them) and the main is the result will not be long in coming.


----------



## pailinnwithwings (Aug 26, 2017)

Has anyone here tried the COSRX Galactomyces 95 Whitening Power Essence?


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Glow Recipe is coming to Target September 10th


----------



## delicateraine (Sep 20, 2017)

Amazing!! I love Kbeauty, happy to see a thread on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Where do you guys usually buy your stuff from?


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 8, 2017)

delicateraine said:


> Amazing!! I love Kbeauty, happy to see a thread on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> Where do you guys usually buy your stuff from?


So sorry I somehow missed your question. I buy K-beauty from Target, Memebox, Wishtrend, Sephora


----------



## supernovai (Nov 16, 2017)

I stand by KOSE every single time, it helps my skin feel moisturized all day!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 22, 2017)

Missha has 40% off their BB creams today. Just wanted to pass the info along. I love the Missha BB creams.


----------



## Beautybyluo (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey! Check out my youtube channel and show love there! SUBSCRIBE!  Www.youtube.com/lindaaaboo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I currently have a video up about YESSTYLE and kbeauty products!! I also placed another order on MISS A, another Kbeauty site and cant wait to show everyone what I got and if the hype is worth it!


----------



## Beautybyluo (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi girlies!

I just want to mention that beware of ordering from any websites that sell kbeauty products! Not all websites BUT most will have a hidden charge for customs fee when being delivered! 

This could be Miss A to yesstyle! I ordered of yesstyle and they mentioned nowhere on their site about custom fee !!  but besides from that, kbeauty is so intresting!!! and I love it haha.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2018)

Has anyone heard about this new shake mask k-beauty trend? Or tried one?


----------



## puppylove888 (Feb 21, 2018)

How about anti-aging Korean PDO thread lift treatment? Does it qualify as a Korean beauty talk?

This non-surgical skin lifting treatment is perfect for people with saggy skin but unwilling to undergo cosmetic surgery. I have tried it before. Can't say its painless! But results are great. More experienced doctors will provide pain relief medication to prepare patients for the treatment to make it as comfortable as possible.


----------



## jyenie (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi!

For any K-Beauty fans out there, Missha and A'pieu are having their SEMI-ANNUAL SALE right now!! ?YAYY


----------



## SaraRebekahJim (Jul 22, 2018)

I’ve recently become interested in Koren Skin Care. Bought some Wonder Pore products but don’t really seem satisfied. Purchased off of Etude House!


----------



## Beautybyluo (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! I've discovered this korean skincare brand that does amazing cheap sheetmasks and I beleive they will be the next best thing soon!

Check them out www.vitamasques.com or the instagram @vitamasques


----------



## Cattleya (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys I too love korean products so much and I'm sooo happy to find this thread. I would like to share where I personally shop for my favourite Korean products. they ship worldwide

visit althea.kr you can message me so I can share with you my discount code

----

please do visit my site to know more about me and my skin care routine   https://spillmybeautysecrets.com


----------



## kaylabalba (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey ladies!

There's this new product I tried from the K-Beauty market and despite never trying anything like it, it works really well for my skin!

It's *Care Bare Beauty's #KeepCalmAndZitDown acne treatment patch*! It's similar to COSRX's pimple patch but the Care Bare Beauty product has very fine microneedles which helps get more of the ingredients into your skin to treat the pimple at the source! You just leave it on overnight and the next morning - no swelling, no pain, and totally less noticeable. I know they try to focus on making their products "clean", so without the super harsh chemicals, which is really nice for people who like more organic products.

The only place I've seen them sold is on SubK Shop (https://www.subkshop.com/collections/care-bear-beauty).

I definitely recommend this product to my friends so I thought I'd recommend it to you all here


----------



## MariaK (Sep 14, 2018)

learned a lot of awesome online shops from this thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wendykimonodate (Sep 20, 2018)

Korean aesthetic beauty is the rage.

Checkout this video about the latest skin rejuvenation for tired skin, acne scars and pores.

Video not in english, but there are subtitles haha.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vtj7sslbWM

drdanielchang.com

4dfacelift.com


----------



## unana (Oct 2, 2018)

Actually I was looking for a nice Korean eyes smokey eye tutorial and couldn't find any that i was super hyped about as they would make my eyes appear smaller than they are. But then I came across this one  which really gives a mysterious tone and i absolutely love it!

If you want to find other more useful makeup tutorials I would recommend checking out this page as i did find cool tutorials for different looks - from chic, gothic to more natural ones! 

xxx


----------



## Nelly1989 (Feb 12, 2019)

For a long time she picked up a face mask that could be applied for the night, tried a huge number of different means. So I decided to try Korean cosmetics and ordered a 3W CLINIC Collagen Sleeping Pack face mask. I ordered a mask on the site https://koreakos.com/skin-care/mask-pack/3w-clinic-collagen-sleeping-pack-100ml. What can I say about this mask? I've been using it for two months now and the effect is wonderful. It perfectly moisturizes and nourishes the skin, struggling with the first signs of aging. In the morning, the face looks asleep and the contours of the face are more even and clear. Will definitely buy more!


----------



## Nelly1989 (Feb 13, 2019)

Probably each of us heard about Korean cosmetics. Their famous care products reliably settled in cosmetics bags for most beauties.
And I, in turn, began my acquaintance with BB-cream. I ordered BB-cream on the site https://koreakos.com/make-up/bb-cream/aritaum-full-cover-bb-cream-spf50-pa-50ml. The cream perfectly levels the overall skin tone, all redness on the skin becomes quite invisible. This BB cream is so perfect for my skin that I can use it anyway: in any weather, in any season, in any skin condition. BB cream does not clog the pores and does not cause a rash, does not pollute the skin, increasing the number of black spots. It seems to me that even the opposite - it helps to wash out dirt. I really like the appearance of the skin after this BB cream: it does not look tired at the end of the day and remains even in tone and texture.


----------



## Nelly1989 (Feb 16, 2019)

ellabella10 said:


> Кто-нибудь знает, хороши ли эти пилинги для ног? Я искал вчера, и иногда английские переводы изворотливы, я могу понять, что они пытаются сказать! Любые рекомендации тоже будут хороши


Hello everyone, I am delighted and I hasten to share with you a wonderful Korean product - peeling for the feet, which produces stunning results. I ordered it on the site https://koreakos.com/body-4/foot-care/calmia-silky-perfect-foot-peeling. It is worth noting that the procedure was timed to the trip to the sea, and I wanted the heels in sandals to look wonderful. The product is really amazing, all the old skin has been peeled off, the heels have become very smooth and soft. I'm in love with this product!


----------



## MariaLPT (May 28, 2019)

I have been using this app for my skincare routines lately and I am very happy with it https://apple.co/30IAbJt


----------



## ZoyaPagut (Jun 19, 2019)

I know and use Korean fillers Neuramis. They not too expensive and always have good result. But maybe you could recommend any other Korean filler or meso-cocktail?


----------



## Factocert (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for the sharing this informative and interesting post with us, I really admire your post as its it's really very helpful.

phenomenal blog with excess of knowledge.

regards,

Factocert


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

This blog is definitely entertaining additionally factual. I have picked up helluva helpful tips out of this amazing blog. I ad love to visit it again and again. Thanks!

hotmail login

gmail sign up


----------



## ASH77 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey ladies im totally new here, but i wanted to share my experience. I usually buy my KB products at like saphora or ulta since i have always been to scared to order over seas. lol But a girl friend of mine started working for a new company called lluillui here in las vegas.  I went to check out there site and the prices are really good, and they have a really good selection of products. I am a big fan of Iope (the derma repair cream is great since i live in a dessert.. ) and Laneige (i swear by their apple lime lip sleeping mask! again dessert living is hard on your skin)  Anyway long story short hllui luui is worth a look if you want to support a local business!


----------



## KTI (Apr 22, 2020)

ellabella10 said:


> Does anyone know if those feet peeling booties are any good? I was looking yesterday and sometimes the English translations are dodgy I can figure out what they're trying to say! Any recommendations would be great too


There's a foot peeling mask by Nature republic that works REALLLYYY WELL. I highly suggest getting your hands on it if you can. I tried it out myself and it peeled off all the nasty skin on my feet. They also have regular foot masks that are wonderful too. Here is the link


----------



## AlexaBrown (Jun 1, 2020)

I can say that Korean skin care products have made my skin clean and beautiful.


----------

